#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-12
<DarkSmark> matt:)
<m477__> :)
<DarkSmark> :(
<m477__> ;/
<DarkSmark> spać a nie:(
<m477__> a nie co
<matti_> a nie oglądać cafe futbol na ipli :)
<DarkSmark>  a nie pythonować ;d
<DarkSmark> widzieliście wallke Adamka...?
<matti_> przysypiałem ale coś widziałem
<DarkSmark> porażkla
<matti_> ano
<qermit> `g latex tabular
<Przekliniak> qermit: LaTeX/Tables - Wikibooks, open books for an open world: <http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Tables>
<lisu> re
<nn52> wie ktoś gdzie są demony ubuntu ( chodzi o coś w stylu /etc/init.conf, na wzór /etc/rc.conf .
<lisu> nn52: ty konfigi powyżej podałeś.
<nn52> ale /etc/init.conf nie istnieje
<nn52> więc się pytam gdzie są demony zapisane
<lisu>  /bin /sbin
<nn52> kurde, inaczej , konfig demonów .cfg ..... bo po zainstalowaniu kde , wgrami kdm .. coś w stulu linjki "DAEMONS=(demon1 demon2 demon3 lighttpd pgsql mysql proftpd gdm)"
<nn52> ja wgram kde , to wrzuci mi kdm ,wieć po instalacji trzeba zmienić kdm na gdm
<lisu> nn52: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lisu> configure? reconfigure nie pamietam x]
<nn52> lol ... chyba jednak wgram Archa. Ubu mnie wk.a ostatnio , nie mogę zneleść konfigów by ręcznie wszystko edytować.
<qermit> nn52: /etc/default/
<qermit> nn52: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nn52> ja zbijam , cześć wam
<tar-gz> see ya in Tibia
<tar-gz> o co mu chodziło?
<qermit> to jest dziecko parha
<tar-gz> uhm
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> da się zmienić wygląd docka w unity?
<Wilku> Niet
<tar-gz> ;/
<tar-gz> to nie fajnie
<hosti> witam wsyzstkich
<hosti> mam jedno pytanie do Was
<lisu> wszyscy witają i współczują.
<hosti> znalazłem kiedyś artykuł o tym jak podmienić plik png w ubuntu który zmieniał obramowanie miniatur zdjęcia na cień pod zdjęciem
<hosti> mógłby ktoś pomóc ?
<hosti> lisu: a czego współczujesz ? że szukam pomocy?
<lisu> hosti: ludzie, którzy nie mają problemów zwykle tutaj nie przychodzą.
<shpaq> nieprawda
<shpaq> hosti: imagemagick Twoim przyjacielem
<hosti> shpaq: pamiętam, że to nie był żaden soft zewnętrzny tylko przez gconf-editor,a się edytowało jakąś wartość
<shpaq> teraz to się zagubiłem
<hosti> kojażę że znalazłem ten artykuł na ubuntu-pomoc, jednak teraz przszujuję już artykuł po artykule gdzie to było
<shpaq> zupełnie nie wiem o co Ci chodzi
<shpaq> *kojarzę
<hosti> w katalogach jak są zdjęcia to miniatury są "oblane" obwódką
<lisu> i?
<hosti> a znalazłem artykuł który zamieniał border na podmieniony png z cieniem
<hosti> wówczas efert był podobny jak na max osx
<shpaq> w katalogach?
<lisu> kombinuj, bo nie mam pojęcia po co to kombinować, ale twoj wybór/twój czas.
<hosti> tak
<lisu> zmykam o/
<shpaq> ech
<shpaq> nie ma to jak dobrze nakreślić problem
<hosti> cześć lisu
<hosti> rzeczywiście haotycznie opisałem
<hosti> chaotycznie*
<hosti> może jeszcze raz, w katalogach gdzie mam zdjęcia , miniatury tych zdjęć mają border/obramowanie takie szare, a gdzieś kiedyś (podejżewam, że to było na ubuntu-pomoc.org) był artykuł jak przez gconf-editora zmienić wartość aby nie było obramowania tylko cień pod zjęciem
<hosti> a więc nikt nie pomoże? :/
<karni> Witam wszystkich
<karni> Czy mamy tu jakiś fanów Androida? (Tak, wiem na jakim kanale jestem ;) )
<karni> Chodzi o Ubuntu One Files app, czy ktos może ma jakiś starszy/wolniejszy telefon, żeby przetestować ostatni udpate?
<karni> Nie pamiętam kiedy tu byłem ostatni raz, ale widzę sporego ruchu to tu nie ma ;D
<shpaq> szkoła się zaczęła
<karni> Rozumiem, że to sugestia, że siedzi tu sporo młodych ludzi :) Jestem '86
<shpaq> chwalisz się czy żalisz?
<bastetmilo> karni: starsi też tu są.
<karni> shpaq: Ani jedno ani drugie?
<karni> bastetmilo: :)
<karni> Kurcze, trudno dzisiaj o feedback, wszyscy zajęci :( Pracuję nad tym appem dla Ubuntu One, pomyślałem że zapytam na #ubuntu, bo tam zawsze masa ludzi. Oczywiście zostałem posądzony o "advertisting" pytając o prośbę, czy ludzie pomogliby mi przetestować, i wskazano mi IRC guidelines.
<karni> No nic, życzę wszystkim miłego dnia. Zostanę na kanale, byc może ktoś odpowie na moje pytanie nieco wyżej.
<bastetmilo> karni: u mnie ta appka kiepsko działa, w sumie to w ogole nie moge zmusic jej do dzialania
<karni> bastetmilo: I o to chodzi. Wysypuje się przy wysyłaniu zdjęć, prawda? (ponoć zamula cały telefon)
<karni> bastetmilo: Kiedy ją instalowałeś/otrzymałeś ostatni update 1.0.3 ? Włąśnie w tej wersji mamy problem z częścią urządzeń.
<bastetmilo> karni: mam wersje 1.0.2
<karni> bastetmilo: O.. i tak nie za bardzo działa :< ? Ludzie sobie chwalili. Jaki masz telefon, jeśli mogę zapytać?
<bastetmilo> karni: HTC Wildfire
<karni> bastetmilo: ha! kapitalnie :D szukałem właśnie kogoś z tym telefonem :D
<karni> bastetmilo: Miałbyś 3 minutki, żeby to dla mnie przetestować?
<karni> bastetmilo: v1.0.3.1 http://goo.gl/RlQRk
<bastetmilo> karni: miałabym :)
<karni> bastetmilo: :D Jestem Michał :)
<karni> wybacz ;)
<shpaq> karni: przynajmniej imię masz w porządku ;)
<karni> bastetmilo: chodzi o automatyczny upload zdjęć, więc być może masz opcję podłączenia do jakiejś wifi? :)
<karni> shpaq: a co jest nie w porządku o_O?
<bastetmilo> karni: problem w tym, że nie moge w ogóle autoryzować mojego telefonu, dlatego mowilam ze to nie za bardzo działa
<karni> Zaznaczam, że zdarza mi się często nie łapać żartów innych.
<shpaq> karni: jesteś zadziwiająco miły, to się nie zdarza na IRC-u
<shpaq> i co więcej, piszesz używając poprawnej polszczyzny
<karni> shpaq: O, dzięki :)
<karni> :D
<shpaq> łącznie z wielkimi literami i poprawną interpunkcją
<karni> bastetmilo: Tak jest, ten problem został rozwiązany z 1.0.3
 * karni śmieje się
<karni> bastetmilo: W 1.0.3 dodałem też pasek postępu do up/downloadu, ale to było jedną z głównych przyczyn problemów. Natomiast w 1.0.3.1 ograniczyłem aktualizowanie tego paska postępu, co powinon ograniczyć problemy z tym związane.
<karni> Kilku użytkowników zgłosiło nam, że app zawieszał im obszar powiadomień podczas wysyłania dużej ilości zdjęć, a ostatecznie restował telefon (Aaaaaaaaałłłłłłłłłłłłłłł)
<karni> bastetmilo: Jeśli spróbujesz http://goo.gl/RlQRk , nie powinno być problemu z dodaniem telefonu.
<karni> bastetmilo: Lemme know! :)
<karni> shpaq: Na #ubuntuone jest mase miłych ludzi :)
 * karni jest strasznie gadatliwy
<bastetmilo> karni: ok, chwila
<shpaq> karni: nie bywam na kanałach ubuntu-related, ten jest jedynym wyjątkiem
<shpaq> w tej chwili już nigdzie nie mam ubuntu i raczej mieć nie będę
<karni> shpaq: Co Cię zniechęciło?
<shpaq> superpierdolnik w systemie i fakt, że developer wie lepiej czego potrzebuję
<karni> Mam 11.04 (classic desktop) na laptopie i 10.03 na VPSie
<shpaq> pomijając fakt, że nigdy nie byłem fanem
<karni> shpaq: Potrafisz lepiej zdefiniować superpierdolnik?
<karni> Wydaje mi się, że z Ubuntu też można się pobawić, jeśli ktoś lubi grzebać.
<shpaq> karni: tak, potrafię
<karni> :)
<shpaq> tona zupełnie zbędnych rzeczy
<shpaq> które pojawiają się w ramach zależności do zależności
<karni> shpaq: Zawsze można zacząć od ubuntu-minimal :D
<shpaq> przy czym brakuje chociażby bibliotek dev
<shpaq> i plików nagłówkowych
<karni> shpaq: Brakuje? W sensie, out-of-the-box czy w ogóle brakuje?
<shpaq> z lenistwa nie chce mi się szukać
<shpaq> ootb
<karni> shpaq: sudo apt-get install build-essentials (jeśli chodzi o c/c++)
<shpaq> słowem, więcej jest zabawy w wywalanie rzeczy zbędnych niż to warte, a z drugiej strony brakuje tego co mi jest potrzebne
<shpaq> co więcej, jeśli próbujesz zrobić coś niestandardowego, czego developerzy nie przewidzieli
<shpaq> to czeka Cię droga przez mękę
<shpaq> a efekt najprawdopodobniej będzie zupełnie mizerny
<karni> shpaq: Co próbowałeś zrobić ciekawego, czego nie przewidzieli? *ciekaw*
<shpaq> i nie wart poświęconego czasu
<shpaq> karni: parę lat temu
<shpaq> instalacja w systemie jednocześnie sterowników ati i nvidii
<shpaq> się nie dało
<shpaq> bez ciężkiej rzeźby
<bastetmilo> karni: działa. Na jednym obrazku przetestowałam.
<karni> shpaq: O_O miałeś dwie karty w jednym kompie?
<shpaq> karni: tak
<shpaq> w firmie
<shpaq> jakiśtam projekt
<shpaq> ergo, potrzebowałem 4 monitorów
<karni> bastetmilo: Kapitalnie :) Cieszę się, że w końcu udało się zalogować :) Czy jesteś może w zasięcu sieci Wi-Fi? (Nie chcę nadużywać uprzejmości, jeśli na Mobile)
<karni> shpaq: Holly mother f.. no to ciekawey setup faktycznie
<karni> shpaq: W życiu nie słyszałem o instalacji obu sterowników na jednym systemie. Nawet nie wiem, jakby to miało działąć ;D
<karni> shpaq: Udało Ci się to odalić na innym distro?
<karni> bastetmilo: I przede wszystkim, dziękuję za poświęcony czas :)
<bastetmilo> karni: skoro udało mi się zalogować ty chyba mam dostęp dostęp do sieci :)
<shpaq> karni: tak, bez żadnego problemu na gentoo
<shpaq> z ręczną konfigurację X
<karni> bastetmilo: Pytanie, czy mogłabyś przedestować na kilku obrazkach raz-po-raz (a jeśli nie jesteś na Wi-Fi, to nie oczekiwałbym, ze się zgodzisz, jeśli masz mały pakiet danych czycuś :) )
<shpaq> karni: działać najzwyczajniej w świecie - załadowane moduły jądra obsługujące różne karty graficzne
<shpaq> żaden skomplikowany setup wbrew pozorom
<bastetmilo> karni: przetestowałam kilka, jeden po drugim, na razie bez problemu sie uploaduja
<karni> shpaq: Cieszę się. Niestety Gentoo nie jest dobre dla każdego (i.e. na przykad, mnie). Bawi mnie to, ze regularnie kumpel musi rekompilować Open Liero X, bo miał jakis nigly update biblioteki na Gentoo. nigdy takich problemów nie miewałem.
<karni> bastetmilo: I telefon wciąż responsywny? Bez problemów działa :)?
<bastetmilo> karni:  tak.
<karni> bastetmilo: Dziękuję!!! :)
<karni> bastetmilo: Ostatnie pytanie - czy to bardzo lami jeśli ten pasek postępu się tak żadko aktualizuje w powiadomieniu? (Bo płynne to to nie jest :> )
<shpaq> karni: cóż, człowiek widocznie ma pecha ;)
<karni> shpaq: Albo po prostu powinien wyłączyć update tej konkretnej biblioteki (bez przesady z tymi nigtlies ;) )
<karni> shpaq: Przeniósł się na archa
<shpaq> karni: opcji jest mnóstwo w sumie
<bastetmilo> karni: ee, nic nie zauwazylam
<karni> bastetmilo: Fantastycznie :) Dziękuję :)
<karni> bastetmilo: Z jakiego miasta jesteś? Dotychczas mam jednego reprezentanta płći pięknej który używa Ubuntu, i sam ją przekonwertowałem ;d
 * karni jest ze Słupska, studiuje w Wawie
<bastetmilo> karni: ja już nie używam Ubuntu, niestety.
<bastetmilo> I mam bardzo daleko do Warszawy.
<karni> bastetmilo: Nie szkodzi. Sam fakt, że masz coś wspólnego z linuxem mnie cieszy :D
<karni> Patrzyłęm kiedyś na koleżankę na UW, która kodziła bazę danych. To był piękny widok ;D *zbok*
<DarkSmark> a ja studiuje w katowicach i jakoś nie płacze ;D
<DarkSmark> co do kobiet i Linuksa kilka dni temu padło zdanie tutaj w nocy "Kobieta i Linux? - pewnie brzydka"
<shpaq> znam kilka ładnych
<karni> No więc właśnie, ja lubię myśleć, że to stereotyp.
<karni> \o/
<shpaq> i to w warszawie
<karni> wohoo :D
<bastetmilo> Ja poznałam dwie bardzo ładne dziewczyny mające Linuksa w warszawie, więc ten stereotyp jest głupi i nieprawdziwy.
<DarkSmark> nie patrząc na stereotypy kobiety mają inne partie rozwinięte i często służące do czegoś innego więc kobiety do salonów fryzjerskich!  optymalizujmy świat : D
<Admc`_> Test
<karni> DarkSmark: /me facepalmed xD
<karni> bastetmilo: *thumbs up* :)
<karni> Studiowałem rok w Toruniu na infie. Mieliśmy 0.. lub 1 dziewczynę na roku xD
<shpaq> dlatego na studia się idzie humanistyczne
<shpaq> [;
<DarkSmark> nie nie, trzeba łamać stereotypy i robić to co się lubi :P
<shpaq> no właśnie
<DarkSmark> gorzej jak ktoś fanatycznie widzi korzyści w tym w przyszłości i tylko dlatego idzie
<shpaq> ale to wcale nie znaczy, że trzeba iść na durne studia
<shpaq> trzeba iść na fajne
<DarkSmark> bo pracę jednak często się przenosi do domu w branży IT...;D
<shpaq> w każdej branży
<karni> DarkSmark: dokładnie ;)
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: mi wystarczy, ze w poblizu jest humanistyczna uczelnia
 * karni siedzi w bokserkach i kodzi "dla Ubuntu" :D
<shpaq> besides, branża IT jest zupełnie zdupionym i nieprecyzyjnym określeniem
<karni> shpaq: tak samo jak nieprecyzyjne jest stwierdzenie "zdupionym" :D
<DarkSmark> XD!
<shpaq> zdupionym == zepsutym/złym
<shpaq> lepiej?
<karni> shpaq: zepsutym, tak :))
<karni> shpaq: Jbc ja sobie jaja robię, nie czepiam się słwek^ ^
<DarkSmark> u mnie na wydziale jest wiele kobiet bo jest inżynieria biomedyczna xd
<karni> DarkSmark: :>
 * karni rozkręcił troche #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> karni: ludziki chodza do szkol, dlatego taki maly ruch
<BlessJah> normalnie dzieje sie wiecej
<karni> BlessJah: tak też słyszałem :)
<DarkSmark> ale w dni nierobocze w nocy jest większy ruch;D
<shpaq> bo tak jest
<DarkSmark> cóż że chodzą do szkoły jak ja też śpię do 13.
<DarkSmark> :D
<shpaq> tak nawiasem - pracuję sobie w IT i nie przynoszę ostatnio pracy do domu ;)
<DarkSmark> "jestem woźnym w M$ Polska"
<shpaq> i bardzo się będę starał, żeby jej nie przynosić
<DarkSmark> xD
<shpaq> DarkSmark: more or less
<shpaq> cieciem
<karni> muszę tu częściej zalgądać :) zabawnie tu
<shpaq> i masz okazję pogadać z cieciem
<karni> xD
<karni> żadna praca nie hańbi! w jedne wakacje sprzątałem w łązienkach, kolejne Google Summer of Code, kolejne .. w Canonical :D
<BlessJah> sprzatales w canonical?
<DarkSmark> XD!
<karni> to źle zabrzmiało. bardzo "skromnie". miałem na myśli, imałem się różnych rzeczy, i mam szacunek do każdej pracy. no, wiekszości.
<karni> BlessJah: tak! mają całkiem w pytke biura, i fajnie się u nich sprząta :D
<BlessJah> gdzie te biura?
<BlessJah> miales dostep do kodu?
<karni> BlessJah: mają m.in. w Millbank w Londynie.
<karni> BlessJah: pytasz poważnie :D?
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo wyniesc kod ubuntu one, albo centrum oprogramowania
<BlessJah> unity sie nie oplaca
<karni> BlessJah: centrum oprogramowania jest zamknięte?
<BlessJah> no nie wiem, wlasnie ciebie pytam
<BlessJah> czy kod pilnowali czy miales dostep
<DarkSmark> oj czy żadna nie hańbi praca mam obiekcje
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: chcesz sie podzielic doswiadczeniem zyciowym?
<karni> BlessJah: Ty piszesz poważnie :D? pytając czy miałęm dostęp do kodu.
<BlessJah> a jak myslisz?
<karni> Może lepiej się nie przyznawać ;d
<karni> BlessJah: Pracuję dla Canonical.
<karni> BlessJah: I.. nie sprzątam w ich biurze.
<karni> xD
<DarkSmark> dostarcza towar.
<DarkSmark> :D
<karni> xDDDD
<karni> dokładnie :> qrwa.. musiał mnie zdradzić
<karni> hahah
<karni> DarkSmark: W sumie teraz cokolwiek bym nie powiedział, to i tak mi nie uwierzy ;)
<DarkSmark> to ja już nie wiem kto jest kobietą a kto nie : D
<karni> DarkSmark: hahahahh
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: no wiesz!
<karni> cześć, jestem Samanta :D
<karni> irk3z: heee Irek! siema xD
<karni> ;)
<BlessJah> karni: nie musiales sie identyfikowac, sprawdzilem cie
<karni> BlessJah: jestem zidentyfikowanym dostarczycielem towaru :D
<BlessJah> choc ident potwierdza ze sie za niego nie podajesz
<karni> BlessJah: mój błąd, że nie byłem zidentifykowany. dopiero zauwazyłem.
<bastetmilo> karni: o własnie, skoro zajmujesz sie Ubuntu One, to mam kilka pytan, moge na priv?
<karni> bastetmilo: Śmiało!
<shpaq> karni: studiujesz na pjwstk?
<BlessJah> shpaq: tak
<DarkSmark> chyba PierJwiastki xD
<BlessJah> czy jakos tak
<BlessJah> u japoncow w kazym razie
<suitch> czesc
<BlessJah> hej
<karni> shpaq: Tak. I nie jestem z tego zadowolny, ale taki lajf.
<shpaq> karni: kumpel tam wykłada
<karni> shpaq: Imię/nazwisko?
<BlessJah> karni: klient dla symbiana s60 i ^3/anna/belle, to realne?
<shpaq> michał babula
<DarkSmark> pjwstk nie tylko jest w wawie xd
<shpaq> coś z robotyką
<karni> shpaq: Ah, nie znam.
<shpaq> i ogólnie pojętym ejaj
<karni> jestem na systemowym i sieciowym, miałęm tylko 1 zajęcia z 'robo', TECe
<karni> BlessJah: niestety na razie musimy się skupić na kilku platformach, i jest to (poza Linuxem), Android, iOS, Windows. zachęcamy jednak różnych ludzi do pomocy przy WebOS itp wskazując otwarte API one.ubuntu.com/developer/
<shpaq> kierunek ok
<shpaq> ale tak czy inaczej nie ogarniam tego typu studiów
<BlessJah> karni: jeszcze nie programuje na takim poziomie, ale sie ucze
<karni> shpaq: uczelnia do dupy. nie polecam. chyba, że ktoś ma kase, i chce się prześliznąć przez studia. choć do tego celu i inne uczelnie się nadają (w mniejszych miastach).
<karni> BlessJah: trzymam kciuki :) nasze API są otwarte, niestety mamy za mało ludzi, żeby podjąc się teraz Symbiana
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czemu na jabu nie wchodzisz?
<BlessJah> karni: duzo dobrego o api s60 slyszalem, to moze kiedys sie za to zabiore
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo nie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a propozycja na dzisiaj?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie. Uprzedzając pytanie - bo nie.
<BlessJah> nie to nie
<karni> :D
<BlessJah> hum... do komorki micro sd jaka jest minimalna szybkosc? transferu rozsadna?
<Wilczek> \m/
<BlessJah> jeden zapytajnik za duzo
<BlessJah> rozbebesze komorke i sprawdze co siedzi w srodku
<BlessJah> małe to gów**
<BlessJah> huh, nic?
<BlessJah> nokia wsadza NoName do pudelek?
<BlessJah> hm... wyglada na to ze albo to jest samsung ze zmazana nazwa, albo skladal to ten sam chinczyk
<shpaq> karni: to trochę nie mój profil, zupełnie nie mam ochoty studiować czegokolwiek związanego z ogólnie pojętym IT
<BlessJah> shpaq: a co zamierzasz?
<shpaq> w sensie?
<BlessJah> studiowac
<BlessJah> co mialbys ochote*
<shpaq> skończyć to co kiedyś zacząłem ;)
<BlessJah> nom?
<shpaq> nauki polityczne
<BlessJah> hm
<BlessJah> humanista?
<shpaq> 'I'm the humanist. I'm fan of a man. Maybe the last one.'
<BlessJah> z powolania
<shpaq> tak jakby
<BlessJah> czyli jednak nie szlo ci z matmy?
<karni> shpaq: Ja sugerowałem czy zajęcałem do studiowania IT :D ? (Ok, przyjąłem do wiadomości ;) )
<karni> BlessJah: :D
<shpaq> BlessJah: zależy kiedy
<BlessJah> w szkole sredniej, a kiedy?
<shpaq> BlessJah: póki miałem ochotę do szło mi świetnie, nawet olimpiady pisałem
<BlessJah> czyli prawdziwy humanista!
<shpaq> a potem się okazało, że ktoś wpasował mi matematykę na pierwszych godzinach lekcyjnych
<shpaq> i niespecjalnie mogłem trafić
<BlessJah> shpaq: taki renesansowy!
<karni> BlessJah: :D
<shpaq> karni: nie, uprzedziłem tylko ewentualne pytania
<shpaq> BlessJah: taaaaa, a skończyłem kurde jako cieć ;/
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> to ja tez powinienem sie martwic, bo ja tez jestem renesansowym humanista
<karni> shpaq: ACK
<BlessJah> shpaq: cisnales w wielu dziedzinach czy z matmy trafiles na polityczne bez hómanistycznej podbudowy?
<shpaq> BlessJah: dziwne pytanie
<shpaq> tak jak mówiłem, matma stała się problemem jak przestałem na nią chodzić
<shpaq> i jakoś się rozmyła
<BlessJah> pytam czy poza matma lubiles inne dziedziny
<shpaq> natomiast literatura i własne radosne twórczości literackie były mi znacznie bardziej po drodze
<shpaq> do tego jeszcze ogólenie pojęte nauki społeczne
<shpaq> historia
<shpaq> i chemia
<shpaq> plus języki
<shpaq> reszta mnie nie interesowała
<shpaq> zadowolony z odpowiedzi? [;
<BlessJah> hm... tak
<BlessJah> ja podobnie do ciebie, ale ja bardziej przepadam za scislosciowa strona mocy
<shpaq> a ja nie
<karni> BlessJah: ścisłościowa strona mocy :D "Like" +1
<BlessJah> karni: i niechec do mediow spolecznosciowych
<karni> BlessJah: ja też lubię nauki ścisłe ;)
<karni> A teraz idę jeść :)
<foreste> ja jestem po liceum profil matematyczno fizycznym informatycznym ;d
<BlessJah> z prawdziwa informatyka?
<foreste> nie ;p
<foreste> to byla bzdura ;p
<Ashiren24> my mielismy az pascala
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: ja w podstawowce pisalem w pascalu
<lisu> BlessJah: co napisałes? "hello world" ? hehehehe
<BlessJah> lisu: kalkulator
<BlessJah> zeby 6 dostac na koniec
<DarkSmark> kalkulator na case xD
<lisu> BlessJah: spox, dobrze liczył? hehe
<BlessJah> dobrze
<Ashiren24> ke? informatyka w podstawowce? ile masz lat D:
<BlessJah> w 6 klasie tylko
<DarkSmark> ja mialem w 4 albo 5 albo 6 albo 7 informatyke  a teraz moje kuzyneczki mają od 1 klasy już
<BlessJah> 4 i 5 byla technika
<DarkSmark> bill gates buduje imperium przyszłe...:D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: niestety
<BlessJah> jak rodzice kupuja dzieciom komputery na komunie
<BlessJah> komunia jest w drugiej klasie
<BlessJah> czy tam juz trzeciej, nie wiem kiedy kosciol dostosuje sie do reformy
<BlessJah> czy juz w tym roku czy za rok
<DarkSmark> \KLIR
<g3man> witam
<g3man> i o droge pytam
<karni> Nie wiem co Was tak bawi, ale Filip Wolski rozwalał olimpiady w języku... <kilogram na metr kwadratowy>!
<karni> Damnit ale cisza ;D
<bastetmilo> karni: w jakim języku?
<karni> bastetmilo: kg/m^2 = Pascal :D
<karni> Filip trzaskał zadanka w Pascalu.
<karni> Być może (i prawdopodobne) zmienił później język na C++, natomiast kiedy bylismy jeszcze razem na olimpiadzie (plus wszystkie jego poprzednie wygrane) były na Pascalu.
<bastetmilo> O.o - wiesz pro programiści z Koziej Wólki gardzą Pascalem.
<bastetmilo> Ja nie jestem pro :) i dobrze wspominam ten język.
<karni> bastetmilo: Ponieważ nie jest to już język na czasie. Do nauki programowania natomiast, ok.
<karni> ja też :)
<karni> (i nie jestem pro, i dobrze wspominam)
<karni> bastetmilo: Napisałem fajną grę logiczną kiedyś, normalnie z grafiką ;D klon gry Glock, z edytorem plansz. chyba najlepsza gra jaką w życiu napisałem (może dlatego, ze jedyna :D)
<tar-gz> jak nazywa się aplikacja do zarządzania compizem?
<g3man> ccsm
<firemark> cccp
<m477__> <karni> Nie wiem co Was tak bawi, ale Filip Wolski rozwalał olimpiady w języku... <kilogram na metr kwadratowy>!
<m477__> sorry ziomus ale pascal to newton na metr kwadratowy
<karni> m477__: masz racje :D
<karni> m477__: Sprawdzałem, czy ktokolwiek to czyta ;)
<m477__> ja nie czytam ale mi sie w oczy rzucilo
<karni> m477__: ;D prawda prawda, kg to masa, N to siła
<g3man> N to azot
<karni> g3man: Nie, to litera.
<karni> x]
<g3man> (jestem mistrzem z chemii :)
<karni> (jestem lamą z fizyki ;D )
<karni> Kurcze, polubiłem ten kanał dzisiaj :)
<g3man> z jakiego ubuntu korzystacie?
<Wizard> xubuntu natty
<g3man> 11.04, 11.10 czy moze cos starszego?
<Wizard> ale wolałbym 10.04
<g3man> a natty to jaki numerek?
<Wizard> 11.04
<karni> 11.04 (classic desktop)
<karni> 10.04 na VPSie
<karni> bo przejechałem się już nie raz na 'zbyt nowych wersjach'
<g3man> ja probuje korzystac z 11.10...
<g3man> no ale sie nie da ^^
<karni> g3man: to by tłumaczyło te trzy kropki :D
<Wizard> w LTS jest kernel 2.6.32, który ma błąd w usb-hid i mi ekran dotykowy klika w złym miejscu ;)
<g3man> zreszta wiadomo - beta w koncu
<karni> Wizard: magicznie :D
<Wizard> g3man, bety redhata są jakoś całkiem znośne
<Wizard> tylko ubuntu takie chłamowe
<Wizard> dla mnie to 11.04 jest wciąż beta
<g3man> dla mnie tez, a 11.10 to jakas pre-alpha
<Wizard> wiesz co, któreś ubuntu, nie wiem, czy nie 10.04 jak wychodziło, to na 3 dni przed wydaniem miałem update ponad 100 paczek
<g3man> hehe to mowi samo za siebie ...
<karni> Wizard: może powiedziałeś systemowi, żeby się updatetował do nowej wersji, i były już paczki w repos ;)
<g3man> a na kiedy jest planowane ubuntu 11.10?
<Wizard> karni, dobrze wiem, co robiłem
<Wizard> g3man, nie wiem, sprawdź na wikipedii ;)
<karni> g3man: na 10 miesiąc roku 2011 ;D
<Wizard> hai, juugatsu ;)
<karni> Wizard: nie rozumiem dlaczego "duża ilosć aktualizacji" ma źle świadczyć o o systemie
<karni> so desune
<g3man> karni, dzieki :-)
<karni> g3man: nie ma za co. ale tak poważnie, wiesz skąd są te nazwy kodowe ubuntu?
<karni> g3man: rok.miesiąc
<g3man> teraz juz wiem - od niedawna uzywam ubuntu
<karni> g3man: rozumiem :)
<g3man> a jak sie sprawuje kubuntu 11.* ?
<karni> no idea, gnome user here
<Wizard> jak każde ubuntu z kde4 - do dupy ;)
<karni> :DDD
<karni> niezniszczalna prawda hahah
<karni> i zaraz jakiś flamewar się zacznie ;d
<Wizard> to go zgaszę :)
<g3man> ja zawsze fan KDE no ale kde4 to jakas porazka...
<g3man> niedopracowane imo
<Wizard> te parzyste wydania jakoś mnie nie porwały
<g3man> kuzwa jak mozna nie umiec naprawic glupiego kde-network-managera przez rok?
<Wizard> g3man, to jest nieważne! przecież trzeba dodać mega-nowy-przełącznik-okien w qmlu i javascripcie, żeby zjadał 50% cpu
<g3man> masz racje - to jest wazniejsze :-)
<Wizard> albo klienta ćwitera!
<g3man> nie mam cwitera to nie wiem, ale lepszego klienta DC++ nie ma.
<g3man> jedynie juz chyba niewspierany valknut
<Wizard> nie wiem o czym mówisz ;)
<g3man> no ale musze przyznac, ze w kernelu wsparcie dla intel i3 jest juz na prawie idealnym poziomie
<g3man> w kernelu 3*
<dwe11er> w 2.6.38 juz było :3
<dwe11er> w 3.0.0 dodali support dla decode h264 dla g45 i drobne poprawki
<Wizard> nie wiem, ja bym używał 2.6.32, gdyby nie ten byk z hid :S
<Wizard> błe, boją się Ruskich..
<dwe11er> ja z reguły robie update raz na 5 wydań
<dwe11er> jak mi się nudzi
<dwe11er> albo jest coś co mi jest potrzebne
<Wizard> chodzi o to, że 2.6.32 jest w RHEL i w Ubuntu 10.04
<ChaosEngine> re
<DarkSmark> re
<Wizard> sup?
<DarkSmark> wziup.
<ChaosEngine> chujowo
<DarkSmark> cisza i ogień.
<BlessJah> 80kB/s odczyt z karty microSD?
<BlessJah> wg iostat
<BlessJah> podskoczyło do 200kB/s
<Wizard> BlessJah, mam to samo :/
<Wizard> momentami spada do prędkości dyskietki
<BlessJah> to normalne predkosci, czy karta noname o kant dupy?
<BlessJah> czy ogranicza microUSB
<Wizard> to chyba specjalnie, żeby ludziom przypomnieć o ftp
<BlessJah> czy co
<BlessJah> 256kB/s
<BlessJah> Wizard: ftp?
<Wizard> tak, protokół ftp
<BlessJah> 300kB/s
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> i jaki ma on związaek z niską prędkością odczytu karty micorSD?
<BlessJah> max wyniósł 380kB/s
<BlessJah> przy kopiowaniu 250 megabajtów
<macer1> Cześć
<DarkSmark> witam
<macer1> mam taki problem. nouveau jest na blaskliście a pomimo to się ładuje. Jakieś sugestie?
<BlessJah> wywal nouveau z configa xorga
<BlessJah> albo odinstaluj
<macer1> wywaliłem
 * Wizard potwierdza
<BlessJah> Wizard: nadal nie rozumiem o co ci z ftp chodzi
<macer1> mam xorg.conf nvidii
<macer1> z nvidia-xconfig
<Wizard> do wymiany plików
<macer1> ale już na poziomie framebuffera
<macer1> się ładuje
<BlessJah> Wizard: chwila moment, czy ftp podniesie mi I/O na karcie pamieci?
<Wizard> nie :)
<ChaosEngine> niedobrze to było rok temu
<Wizard> heh
<macer1> więc czemu to się ładuje
<macer1> a więc mam pomysła czemu
<macer1> [    1.843381] fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli ograniczeniem jest microUSB, to masz racje, ale przez WiFi nie naladuje telefonu synchronizujac pliki
<macer1>  a to może ładować zanim załaduje system plików z blacklistą
<macer1> nadal brak pomysłów :< ?
<macer1> zrobię reboot może teraz będzie działać...
<tar-gz> Co mu nie działa?
<BlessJah> laduje mu nouveau choc zblacklistowal
<tar-gz> modprobe nvidia na wyłączonych iksach próbował?
<macer1> nadal nie działa :<
<tar-gz> modprobe nvidia
<tar-gz> i reboot
<macer1> nie mogę
<macer1> nie załaduje się bo nouveau zajęło karte
<tar-gz> a co ty chcesz zrobic?
<macer1> nouveau mi się ładuje na starcie i nie mogę odpalić sterów nvidii
<tar-gz> wyłącz x'y i modprob nvidia
<tar-gz> modprobe*
<macer1> jeszcze frambebuffer
<macer1> na konsoli
<macer1> to nouveau
<tar-gz> macer1, na czym ty te sterowniki instalujesz?
<macer1> macbook
<tar-gz> hmmm....
<macer1> ale to nie problem
<macer1> kernel ma dwa stery od frambuffera
<macer1> efifb i nouveaufb
<tar-gz> i w macbooku masz nvidie?
<macer1> i bierze to drugie
<macer1> tak, nvidie
<macer1> jestem teraz na unity 2d
<macer1> i najgorsze jest to że wygląda lepiej od unity 3d
<macer1> bo jest pisane w qt :<
<DarkSmark> ja nie używam wgl unity;d
 * macer1 nienawidzi gtk 
<macer1> świat wyglądałby inaczej gdyby ubuntu było zrobione w całości z qt...
<tar-gz> macer1, jak to odpalić można?
<macer1> tar-gz: co?
<tar-gz> unity 2d
<tar-gz> w gdm jest opcja?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> sesja
<macer1> ale dopiero działa super w 11.10
<tar-gz> mniej zasobów żre niż 3d?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> ale compiz nie działa wtedy
<macer1> mniej, bo to qt :P
<tar-gz> obczajam
<macer1> bierze mi w tej chwili
<macer1> aż
<macer1> 0% cpu
<macer1> czemu w ogóle użyli tego obrzydliwego gtk w unity 3d :<
<macer1> a mogło być tak pięknie
<lisu> macer1: a co mieli uzyc?
<lisu> qt?
<macer1> dokładnie
<tar-gz> nie mam takiej opcji w gdm
<macer1> aaa
<macer1> masz 11.04
<tar-gz> yep
<macer1> musisz doinstalować
<macer1> w 11.10 jest defaultowo
<tar-gz> how  i can instal this?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: nie pojumaju
<tar-gz> jużu instaluju
<tar-gz> lisu przyszłuju. Cześciułu lisułu
<lisu> o/
<Wizard> tar-gz, szanuj polski język
<BlessJah> tar-gz: miałem na myśli, że kanał jest polski
<Wizard> a jak już piszesz po zagramanicznemu, to pisz poprawnie
<lisu> tar-gz: tylko restart
<BlessJah> więc akceptujemy rozmówców z polski, litwy, białorusi, rosji, ukrainy
<BlessJah> byle nie angoli
<Wizard> BlessJah, ciebie też tyczy
<Wizard> jak już musisz pisać po rusku, to pisz poprawnie
<Wizard> :S
<tar-gz> po rusku też dobrze gadam, nie?
<tar-gz> Wilczek, vodka?
<BlessJah> Wizard: myślałem że lamerski ruski będzie zabawniejszy od "pisz po polsku"
<Wizard> ;)
<tar-gz> idę obczaić te junity 2d
<Wizard> bleh qml
<tar-gz> hmmm całkie fajne
<lisu> junity 2d lepsze od 3d
<lisu> fajnie chodzi, ale i tak uzywam fluxy :]
<lisu> tar-gz: testujesz 11.10?
<DarkSmark> androidowe środowisko jest jakimś całkiem nowym czy bazujacym na jakimś?
<macer1> gtk musi umrzeć
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: android to linuks, jeśli o to pytasz
<BlessJah> 'ks' w mianowniku brzmi dziwnie
<tar-gz> lisu, nie, nie
<lisu> DarkSmark: z tego co czytałem, android, to jest jajko linucha okrojone, przystosowane pod dany procek + srodowisko uruchomieniowe javy (nie wiem ile w tym prawdy)
<tar-gz> niedopracowane jeszcze ale prezentuje sie nieźle
<DarkSmark> że bazuje na pingwinie to wiem chodziło właśnie mi o graficzne środowisko :P
<BlessJah> meego korzysta z X11 i matchboksa
<BlessJah> ale andek? musisz pogooglowac
<Wizard> BlessJah, kłamiesz
<BlessJah> Wizard: *maemo
<Wizard> ;)
<tar-gz> nawet nie wiedziałem, że w netbooku mam 2 rdzeniowy proc...
<BlessJah> meego to maemo w ktorym z intelem namieszano, nie wiem co tam koniec końców weszło
<tar-gz> meego jest niewygodne
<DarkSmark> teraz to telefony i maja cpu dwurdzeniowe niektóre;d
<macer1> jakbym miał maszynę czasu to bym się przeniósł do 2005 i przekonał Marka S żeby używał qt w ubutnu
<macer1> zamiast gtk
<tar-gz> DarkSmark, ja mam netbook lepszy od PCta
<tar-gz> macer1, qubuntu sobie zainstaluj,
<BlessJah> tar-gz: bo?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: uzywales?
<tar-gz> bo kde jest w qt ;p
<macer1> tar-gz: mam kubuntu
<macer1> ale
<macer1> jest fajne
<BlessJah> tar-gz: 2056 < tar-gz> meego jest niewygodne
<macer1> ale idealne by było unity 3d w qt + kde
<tar-gz> BlessJah,  ta, używałem
<macer1> zamiast okropnego gnome3 z gtk
<tar-gz> to gnome2 jest
<DarkSmark> wy chcecie wodotrysków a wcale nie mam słabej maszyny a najbardziej sobie kiedyś chwaliłem debiana z kde chyba 3.5xxx ;d
<DarkSmark> więc jak kto lubi: D
<macer1> tar-gz: nie
<BlessJah> kde ma wodotryski
<tar-gz> BlessJah, niewygodne są strasznie te zakładki.
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: ja uzywalem kawalek i lubie bardzo awesome
<tar-gz> macer1, unity w 11.1 jest na gnome3?
<DarkSmark> ale nie takie jak nowsza gałęzi ;D
<DarkSmark> nowsze*
<macer1> tak
<macer1> 11.10
<BlessJah> tar-gz: matchboksa uzywalem kilka dni w Xephyrze
<BlessJah> chyba cos zle ustawilem albo to byl inny matchbox
<tar-gz> ;[
<macer1> ni to ładne, ni to szybkie. ten gnome3. a i rządam moich opcji konfiguracyjnych spowrotem :[
<macer1> żądam*
<DarkSmark> bo niektóre distra zapatrują się na viste i win7 graficznie mam wrażenie..;d
<macer1> wyraźnie widać że unity 2d bez akceleracji gpu chodzi lepiej od unity 3d z akceleracją
<DarkSmark> a w windzie brakuje tak trywialnem i praktycznej dla mnie opcji zawsze na wierzchu ;xx gdzie ten bill patrzy;d
<DarkSmark> choć niektóre edytory typu pspad mają zaimplementowaną taką opcje
<DarkSmark> ale to nie to samo
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: nie distra a DE
<macer1> nawet czcionki lepiej wyglądają pod unity 2d
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> ubuntu one to taki ubuntowy dropbox?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> 5gb freeeee
<lisu> tar-gz: polecam, dość fajnie to chodzi.
<BlessJah> tar-gz: po zmianie regulaminow dropboksa, ubuntu one to wiecej niz dropbox
<DarkSmark> dosc fajniutko chodzi i linki bezpośrednie są i jak wrzucisz *.html to normalnie nie ściąga a przeglądarka interpretuje ten plik...;d
<tar-gz> ;F
<tar-gz> To fajniutko.
<macer1> byłoby super jakby porzucili wersję gtk unity. resztę gnomowego syfu w gtk bym zniósł...
<tar-gz> macer1, 2gb free
<mati75> Długość: 8999999991315854476 (7,8E) [application/x-download]
<mati75> wszystkie odcinki mody na sukces
<macer1> tar-gz: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Ubuntu-One-teraz-z-limitem-do-5-GB-darmowych-danych,Aktualnosc,26879.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62xjyzt> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> przestańcie linkować do tego chłamu windzianego
<lisu> a co? zrobili juz ubuOne  na windowsa?
<Wizard> chodziło mi o ten fantastyczny serwis
<Wizard> dobreprogramy.ru
<lisu> chyba HU * :D x]
<Wizard> heh
<DarkSmark> <tar-gz>: 5giga;p
<Wizard> będą netsplity \o/
<DarkSmark> {Sync & 5GB storage free
<DarkSmark> Keep your content safe, access it anywhere, and share it with friends, family and colleagues.}
<nn52> heyo!!
<firemark> myślisz że ktoś na ciebie czekał? <:
<nn52> sądzę że ktoś by się znalazł.
<firemark> ok, możliwe że tutaj dostanę pomoc
<firemark> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<firemark> ktoś wie jak to naprawić?
<BlessJah> Wizard: znowu?
<BlessJah> firemark: myślisz że ci ktoś pomoże?
<nn52> a jaką komendę wydajesz?
<firemark> BlessJah: możliwe, że trafię
<BlessJah> nn52: cześc, jak tam [censored]linux?
<nn52> BlessJah, Kerner Panic
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> ciekawe
<nn52> uwalony po 4godzinach ( na dysku) czego nie udało mi się zrobić na VM
<nn52> słuchaj wpiszuję taką litanię
<BlessJah> widziałem dwa razy, jak proc przegrzałem
<nn52> pacman -S xorg gdm dbus gnome-shell
<nn52> i ściągło
<nn52> w DAEMONS dodałam "dbus gdm"
<nn52> i reboot
<nn52> i dupa
<BlessJah> logi?
<nn52> kolorowa mozaika na monitorze
<BlessJah> X11
<BlessJah> musisz skonfigurować
<BlessJah> samo się nie zrobi
<macer1> firemark: problem z grubasem2?
<nn52> instalowałam xorg'a w taki sam sposób jak VM
<firemark> macer1: yep
<firemark> macer1: w ogóle nie mam pojęcia dlaczego, grub1 instalował się normalnie
<macer1> jakiej magicznej komendy używasz?
<firemark> grub-install
<nn52> za mało
<macer1> /dev/sda
<macer1> grub-install /dev/sda
<nn52> gub-install /dev/sda1
<nn52> tfu
<nn52> sda
<BlessJah> nn52: tak, ale nie skonfigurowałaś
<nn52> na Vm też nie
<nn52> a mimo to działało
<firemark> macer1: tylko zeby mi nie zainstalowal /dev/sda1, bo to nie moze byc partycja pierwsza
<nn52>  w /dev/sda
<macer1> nie na partycji
<macer1> na mbr
<BlessJah> VM jest tworzony tak, zeby nie trzeba bylo driverow
<nn52> kurde.. w tym momęcie mnie arch zamucił ...
<BlessJah> nn52: jaka karta?
<nn52> i jeszcze system plików rozjebał po twardym rsecie
<nn52> na "/" ;/
<firemark> macer1: to samo
<nn52> nvidia
<BlessJah> kazdy linux moze sie rozjechac
<firemark> macer1: ani /dev/sda2 ani /dev/sda
<nn52> ale po 1 resie? :D
<BlessJah> tak
<firemark> znaczy mialem grub-install /dev/sda2
<BlessJah> kazdy reset to ryzyko
<BlessJah> walnie, albo nie walnie
<BlessJah> nn52: zainstaluj driver nvidii i nvidia-xconfig
<nn52> GeForce 250GTS , ale teraz to niema znaczenia , system plikjów padł wiec instalka od nowa;
<BlessJah> fsck probowalas?
<firemark> wtf, co tu sie dzieje
<BlessJah> qermit: od razu kick? co ty na nią taki cięty jesteś ostatnio?
<Wizard> firemark, nie czytał notice od christel?
<BlessJah> firemark: kicki, netsplity, mięso lata w powietrzu
<macer1> o nie.
<macer1> zaczęło sie
<qermit> uii
<firemark> Wizard: o zauwazylem
<Wizard> lol
<macer1> uff
 * qermit dał piewszego bana
<macer1> już po wszystkim
<macer1> jesteśmy bezpieczni
 * BlessJah w piekiełku zależności
<tar-gz> qermit, gdzieś dostał?
<Wizard> BlessJah, ludzie ludziom zgotowali ten los
<Wizard> tar-gz, na targu
<BlessJah> Wizard: żaby ludziom
<BlessJah> żaby
<Wizard> qermit, czemu ją zbanowałeś?
<Wizard> za parcha?
<firemark> macer1: inne pomysły?
<qermit> nie, za brzydkie słowa
<tar-gz> Wizard, a po wiela za kilo mocie kumie?
<qermit> poza tym jeżeli to dziewczyna to jeszcze bardziej sie jej należało
<Wizard> dyskryminacja!
<Wizard> o bogowie, wchodzę na gazeta.pl, pierwsze co mnie wita, to uśmiechnięta gęba Jarosława K.
<BlessJah> qermit--
<qermit> Wizard: witamy w świecie demokracji
<Wizard> japieprzę
<BlessJah> za seksistowskie podejście
<BlessJah> pieprzę to nie przekleństwo
<BlessJah> może chodziło mu o przyprawę?
<macer1> właśnie.
<macer1> czasami niepopieprzona zupa może być nie dobra.
<qermit> BlessJah: zaraz wszystkim dam bana bo ban to nie ban tylko skrót od banan
<macer1> informował nas że pieprzy zupę może?
<Enlik> nalezy wspomnieć, iż nie wstawił spacji po „ja”
<BlessJah> macer1: brzmisz jakbyś przepuszczał wszystko przez google translate, albo jakbyś wylazł z pralki
<qermit> wracam z pracy zmęczony układaniem kabli a tutaj takie kwiatki
<BlessJah> qermit: ban i banan? musisz być bardzo zmęczony
<Wizard> qermit :)
<qermit> Wizard: widziales juz ten regulamin?
<Wizard> jaki regulamin?
<qermit> dla łopów?
<Wizard> nie, nie poinformowano mnie
<qermit> mnie też nie
<Wizard> daj link
<qermit> chodz coś baopiszey
<qermit> napiszemy
<BlessJah> ładnie zależności ubuntuone wyglądają
<BlessJah> sprawdzę w logu zaraz ile paczek doinstalowało
<Wizard> qermit, po co jakiś regulamin
<Wizard> wszystko jest w /topic
<macer1> nie ma to jak zależności. dzisiaj chciało mi wyprdlć połowę systemu :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: i latają kicki za pieprzenie
<karni> bastetmilo1: fajna strona internetowa
<qermit> BlessJah: powstrzymaj się
<bastetmilo1> karni: która?
<BlessJah> qermit: grozisz mi?
 * qermit ciągnie za lejce
<qermit> BlessJah: ja nie grożę, ja narazie proszę
<karni> bastetmilo1: hekate
<BlessJah> bastetmilo1: o, co tak cicho siedzisz?
<qermit> potem będę obiecywał
<qermit> a na końcu spęłnię obietnicę
<BlessJah> Wizard: biją mnie, pomóż
<BlessJah> 27 paczek zainstalowanych, mam nadzieję, że ubuntu one jest tego warte
<BlessJah> w czym ubuone jest lepsze od sftp/scp i rsynca, plus szczypta magii po stronie serwera?
<qermit> BlessJah: prostotą obsługi pewnie
<bastetmilo1> karni: dzięki :)
<BlessJah> qermit: czymś npoza tym?
<karni> BlessJah: masz streamowanie muzyki z.. sftp xD? albo public links? ubuntu one to nie tylko "backup"
<karni> qermit++
<BlessJah> o, specjalista się znalazł
<qermit> Wizard: czy ja wyglądam na tyrana?
<karni> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> karni: od ubuntu oe
<BlessJah> *one
<macer1> czy na ubuntu-pl siedzi taki fajny bocik z #ubuntu?
<macer1> !11.10
<macer1> nie, nie ma go
<macer1> szkoda jest fajny
<karni> BlessJah: nazywanie ludzi specjalistami w takim kontekście nie brzmi zbyt pozytywnie.
<BlessJah> karni: wbrew pozorom to nie był sarkazm
<qermit> karni: nie przejmuj się nim on jego mowa jest aspołeczna
<BlessJah> qermit: /5
<qermit> i uważa że umie trolować \o\
<BlessJah> grr
<pechowiec> o/
<pechowiec> korzysta ktoś z gg w tmobile na tel?
<qermit> pechowiec: \o
<BlessJah> karni: co ma ubuntu one, czego nie ma rsync/sftp, oraz opera link, i czy do ubuntu one można się dostać bez waszego klienta?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: można przez www się dostać.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: do ftp tez mozna przez www sie dostac
<karni> BlessJah: ACK :)
<BlessJah> karni: ack?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no to co? Zrobisz publiczny link z ftp?
<BlessJah> to jakis ficzer ubuntuone czy to o czym pomyślałem najpierw?
<karni> ack = acknowledged = przyjąłem. sry
<karni> BlessJah: co to jestopera link?
<BlessJah> takie... ubuntu one?
<BlessJah> tylko od opery
<qermit> używał ktoś ebtables?
<karni> BlessJah: bastetmilo zadała dobre pytanie. czy masz opcję public link z ftp'a, albo właściwie lepiej sformułowane: czy poza .htaccess i index.html (to drugie nie jest zbyt skuteczne) na ukrywanie plików na ftp.
<BlessJah> nie link
<BlessJah> unite
<karni> BlessJah: mam na myśli, jeśli choci o public link to masz dużą ziarnistość
<karni> BlessJah: rsync jest one-shot, co nie? pewnie jakiś cron czy cuś się przyda.
<BlessJah> karni: link jest od synchronizacji tabów i bookmarków, unite to to, o czym pomyślałem
<BlessJah> rsync jest one-shot, cron czy cuś się przydaje
<karni> BlessJah: serwer U1 po podłączeniu klienta powie "mam taki nowy plik, a te dwa zostały usunięte" - rsync nie ma takiej opcji, robi pełny rescan za każdym razem
<BlessJah> chwila moment, rsync wymienia miedzy serwerami listy plikow
<BlessJah> i wtedy jedna ze stron liczy co i w ktora strone wyslac
<karni> ale bug.. widzę "21:43 < BlessJah> rsync jest one-shot, cron czy cuś się przydaje" przy czym ja to napisałem o_O
<karni> BlessJah: no i to jest fail.
<BlessJah> ze one shot? dla mnie dopisanie tego do crona to żaden problem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: dla ciebie. Nie dla każdego.
<BlessJah> opera unite, przegladam na szybko, media player, messeneger, fridge, web serwer, file sharing, photo sharing
<karni> BlessJah: nie o to chodzi. za każdym razem klient lub serwer musi robić rescan. jeśli połączysz klienta U1, raz robisz rescan, a każde kolejne zmiany *z* serwera dostajesz jako delte. same różnice.
<karni> BlessJah: nie wiem co ma messenger czy fridge (?) do cloud storage
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ja wlasnie pytam pod katem mnie i mi podobnych, dla tego nie przejalem sie "prostota obslugi" qermita
<BlessJah> karni: opera unite, lista ficzerow
<BlessJah> fridge to jakies przechowywanie tylko dla siebie, web serwer to www, file sharing to nibyftp z dostepem via www
<karni> BlessJah: U1 nie jest pisane z myślą o ludziach jak Ty. podejrzewam, że znasz się na rzeczy. U1 jest pisane dla mojej babci czy Twojej siostry czy mamy.
<karni> dla ludzi, których nie interesuje jak to działa, tylko że działa.
<BlessJah> fajny ficzer, bo np generuje krotkie jednorazowe haslo, wiec nie trzeba miec konta
<karni> fajne
<BlessJah> karni: osoba bez konta ani klienta ubunt one moze pobrac pliki?
<BlessJah> daje jej link a ona pobiera?
<karni> BlessJah: tylko za pomocą public link, czyli pojedynczy plik.
<BlessJah> jest jakas autoryzacja?
<karni> nie ma opcji na razie,np, całego folderu
<karni> BlessJah: nie. jak nazwa wskazuje, to jest *public* link.
<BlessJah> w takim razie rzuc pomyslem
<karni> BlessJah: nie zapominajmy o uroku synchronizacji. U1 automatycznie synchronizuje między komputerami, dane są też trzymane lokalnie.
<BlessJah> semi-public link, uploadujesz plik i U1 generuje ci krotkie haslo jednorazowe
<BlessJah> z rsyncem też mam dwie kopie
<Wizard> u1 nie działa na ubuntu \o/
<Wizard> nie mają czasu
<Wizard> musi być wersja na iPwna, androida i - przede wszystkim! - windę
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<DarkSmark> btw: jest opcja share folder... :)
<Wizard> Przekliniak, karni
<Wizard> Przekliniak, karma
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Highest karma: "qermit" (10), "cycki" (10), and "jacekowski" (6).  Lowest karma: "--- google.pl ping statistics -" (-1), "do wp mam --- wp.pl ping statistics -" (-1), and "Enlik: mnie prze" (-1).  You (Wizard) are ranked 7 out of 42.
<Wizard> cholera ;)
<BlessJah> karni: z opera unite jest ta zaje[zaraz_mnie_kopna] fajna rzecz, ze jesli moze, to wysyla po lanie (file share etc), a takze wykorzystania naszego komputera jako serwera WWW, zamiast wysylania czegokolwiek do nich
<karni> to nie jest ftp gdzie masz dostęp ze wsząd. Twoje dane są również na Twoich urządzeniach, i tam na nich operujesz.
<karni> BlessJah: jeśli chodzi o link, to chciałbym widzieć na przykład: public link do folderu - dostajesz link to zzip'owanej wersji folderu po prostu
<DarkSmark> http://ubuntuone.com/p/151B/ można tworzyć home page bądź plikownie swoją na ubuntu one :D w htmu ;d
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: unite tez to ma
<DarkSmark> HMMM XD
<DarkSmark> mowimy o unite opery?
<BlessJah> tak
<Wizard> tralalala
<DarkSmark> no ale nie trzyma plików chyba na zewnętrznych serwerach nie?
<DarkSmark> a tutaj masz 5giga
<DarkSmark> free
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: afaik trzyma
<BlessJah> karni: czy do ubuntu one zuploaduje cos i zsynchronizuje, chocby w ograniczonym stopniu?
<DarkSmark> kontakty xD
<karni> Wizard: mi działa Ubuntu One na Ubuntu..
<Wizard> z xfce nie działa
<karni> BlessJah: nie rozumiem pytanie. U1 poleca na synchronizacji.
<karni> *pytania
<DarkSmark> może nie doinstalował Ubuntu One - konfiguracja i zarzadzanie kontem ubuntu one; d
<BlessJah> karni: chodzi mi o 5GB darmowej przestrzeni dyskowej w chmurze
<karni> Wizard: na Windowsa było pisane w Qt, port tego będzie łatwiejszy
<karni> DarkSmark: xD
<BlessJah> karni: czy musze miec klienta, zeby z tego skorzystac?
<Wizard> BlessJah, chyba nie
<karni> BlessJah: nie. masz http://one.ubuntu.com
<Wizard> mają wjazd przez www
<karni> i otwarte API, one.ubuntu.com/developer
<Wizard> czyli tak, musisz mieć klienta :P
<BlessJah> karni: music streaming jest platny???
<karni> Wizard: jbc jest już klient na dowolny system który ma Pythona :) nie synchronizuje, ale możesz przeglądać w CLI, upload, download, public links
<karni> BlessJah: dude srsly.. nie, najlepiej żebyśmy mieli wszystko za free i żywili się wodą xD
<karni> BlessJah: coś musi zasilać Ubuntu.
<Wizard> raczej cannonical
<BlessJah> karni: nigdzie nie widzialem zeby opera kazala sobie za cos placic
<karni> Wizard: tak, jesli klientem nazwiesz przeglądarkę, to się zgadza.
<BlessJah> :>
<karni> BlessJah: a mają music streaming xD ?
<karni> Wizard: jakieś podstawy to tego kontrargumentu?
<BlessJah> nie mowie ze na 100% maja
<BlessJah> ale jest music player
<karni> Wizard: a Ty myślisz, że kto zasila Ubuntu?
<Wizard> no ten Afrykańczyk
<Wizard> jak mu tam
<BlessJah> karni: z unite uzywalem tylko file sharing, bo byl mi potrzebny, ale wiem ze sa inne ficzery
<BlessJah> Wizard: shuttleworth
<karni> Wizard: Mark
<Wizard> karni, gadzasz, jakbyś w tej trollowni pracował ;)
<karni> nie skomentuję tego.
<BlessJah> Wizard: pojechałeś
<karni> to miejsce to jest trollownia /me patrzy na Wizarda :P
<Wizard> karni, zawsze było
<BlessJah> Wizard: sprawdź whois zanim sie wygłupisz :>
<Wizard> sprawdziłem
<Wizard> a widziałeś mój?
<Wizard> to jeszcze o niczym nie świadczy ;)
<karni> Wizard: dude.. gość dał kasę na kilka lat firmy, a Ty myślisz, że Canonical jest od razu samowystarczalne, a darmowy system Ubuntu, nad którym pracują setki ludzi, będzie zawsze free.
<Wizard> karni, gdzie tak napisałem?
<karni> Wizard: jest w ekonomi takie stwierdzenie "There's no such thing as free lunch."
<Wizard> znam je
<Wizard> możesz przestać?
<karni> Wizard: Jeśli pytasz, co mnie zabolało, "21:58 < Wizard> raczej cannonical"
<Wizard> ah
<karni> A teraz wrócę do pracy. W końcu Mark mi płaci =_=`
<BlessJah> karni: ten semi-public zaproponuj, nie wiem tam gdzie i jak
<BlessJah> ale dev jestes, to do devow masz dojscie
<Wizard> karni, powodzenia :)
<Wizard> tak z ciekawości, karni, pracujesz na miejscu, czy jakoś zdalnie?
<karni> Czasem mam wrażenie, i juz mieliśmy o tym rozmowę w firmie, że sami użytkownicy ubuntu rysują linię między Ubuntu, a Canonical. conajmniej jakby to były przeciwne sobie byty. To po prostu smutne.
<karni> Wizard: zdalnie
<karni> BlessJah: zaproponuję, dzięki
<Wizard> karni, wiesz skąd się to bierze?
<karni> Wizard: z chęcią posłucham Twojego zdania.
<karni> (brak klienta dla KDE i xfce ?)
<Wizard> niee
<Wizard> to to olać, nie interesuje mnie u1 w żadnym wypadku
<Wizard> ja na ubuntu pracuję
<Wizard> służy mi do zarabiania kasy
<karni> Słucham zatem.
<Wizard> więc chciałbym, żeby ubuntu realizowało choćby swoją misję
<karni> Zakładam, że Twoim zdaniem tak nie jest.
<Wizard> nie jest
 * karni słucha
<Wizard> szczególnie nie jest "dostępne w języku ojczystym"
<karni> Tłumaczenia?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy ktoś to czyta przed klepnięciem, ale wątpię
<macer1> większość jest przetłumaczona...
<BlessJah> Wizard: byłem w zespole tłumaczy podręcznika ubuntu, możesz zadawać pytania
<karni> I to się odnosi do Canonical? (Powinni zatrudnić 40 paru tłumaczy?)
<Wizard> nie..
<Wizard> ale powinni mieć kontrolę jakości
<karni> (40 to strzał.. nie wiem w ilu językach jest Ubuntu)
<BlessJah> karni: ubuntu przestało spełniać swoją misję jakiś czas temu
<karni> Wizard: to społeczność tłumaczy system, nie Canonical
<karni> społeczność jest integralną częścią egzystencji tego systemu
<Wizard> poza tym, trochę za bardzo składacze skupiają się na bajerach a za mało na jakości
<Wizard> to jest druga rzecz, która mnie boli
<Wizard> 11.04 jest wciąż w fazie beta :S
<Wizard> i to właściwie tyle
<Wizard> więcej nie mam zarzutów :)
<Wizard> xubuntu używam od dłuższego czasu, jest ok
<foreste_> gdzie teraz znajduje kernel archives ?
<karni> BlessJah: nie zgadzam się z Waszymi argumentami. regularnie czytam o sukcesach, jakie odnosi ubuntu. kiedy dzieciaki z krajów 3ciego świata dostają kompy (wiadomo z jakim systemem), kiedy zwykły użytkownik może postawić sobie serwer, kiedy po prostu ludzie używają go na co dzień.
<foreste_> po ataku na kernel.org
<macer1> "szczególnie nie jest "dostępne w języku ojczystym" - tzn co masz na myśli? za mało przetłumaczone?
<BlessJah> karni: ubuntu na serwerze to nieporozumienie
<karni> Wizard: używam 11.04, jestem zadowolony
 * Wizard używa, namówił żonę i mamę
<Wizard> BlessJah, sam jesteś nieporozumienie ;)
<karni> Wizard: moja babcia nawet używa Ubuntu xD
<Wizard> lepszy ten twój arch
<karni> Wizard++
<karni> BlessJah: zaraz wygrzebię artykuł..
<DarkSmark> typowi Polacy, dostają usługi i narzędzia typu U1 ale lepiej narzekać i to ja dziękuje.
<Wizard> ja tam przekonuję ludzi, żeby instalowali ubuntu
<Wizard> choćby żeby się przekonali jak sprawnie może działać ich komputer
<BlessJah> karni: a nie da sie propagowac linuksa, robiac takie cyrki jak unity czy gnome3
<Wizard> i że wcale nie potrzebują nowego
<DarkSmark> zresztą jest interfejs www więc można sobie dopisać choćby w pythonie na liburl2 klienta:P
<BlessJah> nie mowie ze unity jest zle
<BlessJah> ale z dnia na dzien trzeba sie uczyc linuksa na nowo
<Wizard> BlessJah, ależ ty czasem pierdzielisz, aż głowa boli
<Wizard> :D
<foreste_> potrzebuje nowsze jajko
<DarkSmark> to sobie ugotuj.
<Wizard> znów zapomniałem hasła do launchpada :S
<foreste_> bo 2.0.0.1 tragedia ;p
<foreste_> tfu 3
<BlessJah> karni: poza tym wydawanie nowego numerka co pol roku jest dla mnie dziwne, ale co kto lubi
<BlessJah> osobiscie mam rolling
<DarkSmark> czyli będzie regres xD
<karni> Nawet ja nie lubię Unity, co nie znaczy, że ubuntu jest "fuj". Używam classic desktop, Unity nie sprawia że jest gorsze.
<DarkSmark> bo niektórzy zamiast na stabilność stawiają na nowości które mają przyciągać (innowacje)...
<Wizard> hmm, ja to bym poużywał unity, ale na ekran dotykowy się nie bardzo nadaje :S
<karni> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/case-studies/ubuntu-helps-bridge-digital-divide-rural-india
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6dkcg26> (at www.canonical.com)
<Wizard> a w pracy miałem wałki i przeboje z xrandr
<Wizard> karni, w Polsce nie przejdzie
<Wizard> u nas będzie "przetarg"
<DarkSmark> na produkty Microsoftu :D
<Wizard> i wygra go firma, która dostarczy "oprogramowanie zgodne z jedynym słusznym"
<DarkSmark> albo jak w pewnym mieście do politykowania 50 tysiecy na ipady "do pracy"..... : D
<macer1> Wizard: narzekałeś na tłumaczenia wyżej. co konkretnie?
<macer1> przykładu?
<macer1> *przykłady
<Wizard> przykładem jest ubiquity i ubuntu-slideshow
<Wizard> tam co drugie zdanie nie trzyma się kupy
<karni> miałem ich więcej, nagle nie mam żadnych linków :/
<Wizard> karni, mi tego tłumaczyć nie musisz
<macer1> Wizard: mogę poprawić ;D
<karni> DarkSmark: odnośnie MS,  http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/compliance/2011/08/23/microsoft-signs-cloud-deal-with-chinese-linux-provider-40093747/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wsn9wc> (at www.zdnet.co.uk)
<Wizard> ubuntu jest bez wątpienia sukcesem, bo to jest pierwsza chyba dystrybucja, która przebojem zdobyła serca mnóstwa ludzi
<karni> zgadza się
<BlessJah> karni: wyglada na to, ze jednak opera nie daje przestrzeni dyskowej
<Wizard> nawet mojej mamy
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> "bo szybko działa i ładnie wygląda"
<macer1> O. a to dobre. już przetłumaczyli nowy slajdszoł do ubuntu 11.10
<macer1> więc chyba nie jest tak źle
<BlessJah> nie dziala szybko, bo jest przeladowane (z perspektywy osoby, ktora wywalilaby 90% preinstalowanych aplikacji)
<karni> BlessJah: odnośnie "rsync trzyma dane lokalnie i zdalnie" - też, ale synchronizacja U1 jest zoptymalizowana, i że tak się wyrażę "live", w przeciwieństwie do cron-based rsync czy innego rozwiązania
<karni> BlessJah: bez przesady. przeładowany to jest Windows.
<Wizard> karni, on nie rozumie
<Wizard> i nie zrozumie
<BlessJah> karni: windows na notatnik i media player, to ubuntu ma pierdyliard rzeczy, ktore mi nie sa potrzebne
<Wizard> chyba będzie musiał zacząć pracować, to wtedy zrozumie
<BlessJah> mam inne priorytety
<karni> Wizard: też mi się tak wydaje (odnośnie pracy)
<BlessJah> Wizard: mozliwe ze wtedy zrozumiem, ale jak na razie wole budowac od dolu, zamiast tkwic w piekle zaleznosci przy probie odchudzenia tego
<DarkSmark> ciekawe kiedy microsoft w swoim systemie zintegruje i zrobi jakiś appstore;d
<karni> BlessJah: zawsze możesz zacząć od ubuntu-minimal
<karni> DarkSmark: :D
<BlessJah> karni: zaczalem, to nie bylo glupie
<karni> BlessJah: tak jak powiedziałęm, ubuntu-minimal :)
<Wizard> hehe
<karni> BlessJah: zawsze możesz z GDM przełączyć się na TTY1 i używać vi jeśli wolisz. po co Ci gedit xD
<macer1> Wizard: tym razem też uważasz że tłumaczenie ubiquity jest kiepskie :< ? looknąłem na tłumaczenie nowego slajdszoła i wygląda bardzo dobrze...
<DarkSmark> no ale porównując gedit, kwrite do notepad.exe...;D
<karni> BlessJah: notatnik i media player? dolicz do tego Windows Movie maker, Norton Security 30 day trial, i 4 giga innego g*wna :D
<BlessJah> karni: ale z minimal jest ten problem, ze nie mam graficznych konfiguratorow (ktorych nie lubie), ale praca w cli i configi sa slabo udokumentowane
<karni> DarkSmark: własnie xD
<BlessJah> karni: mowisz o OEM instalowanym przez producenta twojego laptopa
<karni> BlessJah: zastanawia mnie to. jak instalowałem windows z płyty, chyba też to miałem xD
<BlessJah> nie, nie miales
<BlessJah> chyba ze miales plyte OEM od producenta twojego laptopa
<DarkSmark> http://politykier.pl/kat,1026515,wid,13775605,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=5d035
<BlessJah> sciagne izraelski remix ubuntu i tez powiem ze ubuntu jest zle, bo ma tylko jidysz
<karni> BlessJah: ah, zgadza się, miałem. bo płyte musiałem Tworzyć z kreatora zainstalowanego już (z shitem) systemu Windows. == płyta z crapware
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<BlessJah> preinstalowany jest notatnik wordpad i pasjans
<karni> BlessJah: heh? co to ma do rzeczy. w ubuntu możesz sobie doinstalować języki systemu. można chociaż w końcu w Win7 zmienić język systemu przynajmniej :P ?
<macer1> karni: oczywiście
<karni> wypadało by, bo tylu latach :P
<BlessJah> karni: mozesz odinstalowac crapware, mialem na mysli sytuacje kiedy producent albo jakiś izraelczyk zremasterowal system
<karni> macer1: w panelu sterowania gdzieć?
<macer1> wystarczy kupić edycję super mega pro zaebista ultimate
<karni> hahahah
<macer1> tylko w ultimate
<macer1> za mało zapłaciłeś kasy ballmerowi, nie jesteś godzien zmieniać języka windowsa
<BlessJah> karni: remaster, czy to producenta, czy spolecznosciowy, nie jest rownowazny wersji oficjalnej
<karni> BlessJah: chyba zeszliśmy troche z tematu ;)
<BlessJah> zbyt rozwleklem dygresje do ktorej mnie skloniles
<karni> mowa była o tym dlaczego ubuntu przestało wypełniać swoją misję.
<karni> ah ok, wezmę winę na siebie.
<BlessJah> :D
 * karni czuje się dziś ewantelistą
<BlessJah> nie nawrocisz mnie na ubuntu, mam precyzyjnie okreslone cele i wymagania
<DarkSmark> a czego używasz ?
<macer1> karni: jak masz edycję super pro mega ultimate windowsa to masz języki jako opcjonalne aktualizacje windows update
<BlessJah> archlinux
<DarkSmark> "xubuntu"
<DarkSmark> xDD
<karni> macer1: i c
<karni> DarkSmark: hahahhah xD
<karni> ekhm.
<Wizard> ej, co złego jest w xubuntu?
<karni> nic.
<macer1> kolory
<Wizard> oprócz irytujących błędów i ustawień zrobionych "dla jaj"?
<karni> Wizard: po prostu "precyzyjnie określone cele i wymagania" w połączeniu z prostotą xfce mnie rozbawiły ;)
<Wizard> macer1, kolory można zmienić
<karni> hahahah
<macer1> :D
<BlessJah> karni: w sumie powinienem cie ostrzec od stwierdzenia, ze uzywam archa i awesome, oraz ze reprezentuje grupe ludzi ktorzy chcia wiedziec jak to dziala i chca miec kontrole
<BlessJah> no i lubie prostote
<macer1> Wizard: wiem
<DarkSmark> <Wizard> nic ale to był sarkazm do tego "nie używam ubuntu":D
<macer1> Wizard: nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie, co konkretnie jest złego w tłumaczeniu ubiquity.
<Wizard> ło jezu, nie instaluję ubuntu co drugi dzień, żeby pamiętać :S
<Wizard> ale coś mi się tam rzuciło ostatnio w oczy
<karni> BlessJah: powinienem Cie ostrzeć, że mam kumpla z netbookiem, PCtem i PC w roli serwera, wszystkie na archu, używa awesome, ja używam Ubuntu, też lubię minimalizm, i chcę żeby to co używam działało (zamiast czekać aż się skompiluje)
<karni> :D
<karni> BlessJah: zapomniałem dodać, że to mój najlepszy ziom.
<Wizard> zdaje się, że kompletny brak logiki wypowiedzi
<karni> gdyby tak nie było, to moja wypowiedź nie miałaby przesłania.
<macer1> Wizard: do mnie mówisz?
<BlessJah> karni: chcę żeby to co używam działało (zamiast czekać aż się skompiluje)
<Wizard> tja
<karni> BlessJah: nie mam nic przeciwko arch czy awesome, więc nie musisz mnie ostrzegać :)
<BlessJah> karni--
<Wizard> macer1, ty to tłumaczyłeś?
<macer1> Taaaa
<Wizard> karni++
<karni> o Ty *** odebrałeś mi karme!! o_O xDD
<macer1> nie czekaj
<karni> =DDD
<BlessJah> karni: spytaj kumpla, czy czesto cos kompiluje
<macer1> nie
<Wizard> macer1, no weno się za robotę
<macer1> Wizard: nie ja
<BlessJah> karni: arch != gentoo
<karni> BlessJah: prawie za każdym razem jak gramy w Open Liero X ;D
<macer1> Wizard: nie tłumaczyłem ubiquity
<BlessJah> karni: a ostrzezenie mialo na celu doprecyzowanie, ze ubuntu jest nie dla mnie
<karni> BlessJah: męczył się wczoraj, bo mu Libre Writer się wiedział. okazało się, ze to wina X-ów
<macer1> Wizard: ale mogę się tym zająć, jeśli uważasz że tłumaczenie jest okropne. jestem w drużynie tłumaczy
<BlessJah> karni: mi sie writer nie wiesz, openlirerox mam w repo a nawet chyba zainstalowane, co tam jeszcze?
<Wizard> macer1, ja się noszę z zapisaniem się tam
<BlessJah> community/openlierox 0.58_rc3-3 A real-time excessive Worms-clone
<DarkSmark> ja niedawno na pewnym sprzęcie miałem że odtwarzacz filmów obojętnie jaki w Ubuntu przy próbie odtworzenia wylogowywał system :D
<Wizard> a nóż widelec mnie cannonical będzie chciał kiedyś zatrudnić, jak zobaczy ile byków w lanczpadzie zgłaszam
<Wizard> ;>
<macer1> :>
<karni> BlessJah: lecisz openlierox tą ostatnią wieczną bete RC..5 chyba? ze źródeł?
<Wizard> zapisałem się nawet do xubuntu team!
<macer1> Wizard: chcesz się dostać do tłumaczy, powiadasz?
<karni> nie pamiętam, to chyba ta wersja
<karni> DarkSmark: hahahahah
<Wizard> nie chcę, tylko rozważałem taką możliwość
<macer1> aha :>
<karni> Wizard: :D
<macer1> w każdym razie każda nowa osoba mile widziana :P
<BlessJah> karni: to jest wpis z repo
<Wizard> na razie mam czas tylko wrzucić coś od czasu do czasu na lanczpad
<DarkSmark> karni - to nie był żart. :D
<BlessJah> karni: http://www.openlierox.net/ rc3 jest
<Wizard> błąd w sensie
<macer1> Ja już pójdę. Pewnie wpadnę jutro na irc. pa ;)
<karni> BlessJah: 0.59 beta 9
<karni> l8r macer1
<karni> DarkSmark: :D
<BlessJah> karni: Current beta version (for testing purposes), na stronie zalecają rc3
<karni> BlessJah: tak czy inaczej, nie zachęcam Ciebie do Ubuntu, jeśli Ci nie odpowiada :)
<karni> BlessJah: mój kolega lubi kontrole. kompiluje ze źródeł 0.59 beta 9 :D
<BlessJah> karni: nie o tym mowilismy, tylko o tym ze moim zdaniem ubuntu nie do konca wypelnia swoja misje
<karni> i regularnie co 1-1.5 miecha ma update paczki grafiki, i rekompiluje OLX :<
<BlessJah> OLX?
<karni> BlessJah: ah tak. więc dlaczego nie wypeniła? :D
<karni> open liero x
<BlessJah> karni: aur/openlierox-beta 0.59_beta9-2 (18) A real-time excessive Worms-clone
<Wizard> dobra, idę spać
<Wizard> cześć o/
<karni> ok, co to ma do misji ubuntu :D
<karni> Wizard: nie idź, mięczaku :D!
<Wizard> ej
<karni> Wizard: żartuje ;D
<Wizard> heh
<karni> dla mnie to wczesna pora
<Wilku> Wizard: Dobranoc :3
<karni> Wizard: branoc :)
<BlessJah> karni: jest w AUR, nic nie ma do misjii ubuntu, po prostu lubie archa, a ty o nim zle mowisz
<Wizard> karni, ja pracuję normalnie, w biurze
<karni> Wizard: :<
<BlessJah> karni: mam wrazenie ze nie do konca wiesz o czym
<DarkSmark> Wizardowi kupmy cole to będzie siedział :D
<karni> dojad - współczuję, i rozumiem
<DarkSmark> per pay view xD
<bastetmilo> Przepraszam, o jakiej misji Ubuntu mówimy?
<karni> BlessJah: ja mówię źle o archu? mówię tylko, ze kolega często coś rekompiluje, podczas gdy ja nigdy tej binarki nie rekompilowałem (może po update'cie distro)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dostarczanie komputerow dzieciom w afryce
<karni> bastetmilo: ponoć braku misji
<BlessJah> ubunciara sie znalazła
 * karni facepalm
<BlessJah> karni: nie słuchałeś mnie :(
<karni> BlessJah: To nie ironia. Ty po prostu jesteś ofensywny :P
<karni> BlessJah:  no nie.
<karni> czytałem :)
<BlessJah> nie, nie mówiłem o braku misji
<BlessJah> misja jest i moim zdaniem ważna
<BlessJah> dostarczyć mojej babci ojcu i siostrze system, działający OOTB
<karni> BlessJah: ok, ale nadal nie odpowiedziałęś na pytanie dlaczego jej nie wypełnia. bo ma.. gedit?
<karni> dokładnie.
<BlessJah> karni: wskaż mi miejsce, gdzie mówiłem, że jej nie wypełnia, bo ma gedit
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: powiedz w końcu dlaczego jej nie wypełnia.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie bylo cie, wiec nie rozumiem skąd "w końcu"
<BlessJah> mówiłem, chyba nawet pare razy
<bastetmilo> Nie chce mi sie przebijac przez cala dyskusje, czytam wybiórczo.
<karni> BlessJah: ja się zgadzam. instalacjia "pierdyliarda rzeczy" nie przeczy wypełnianiu misji ubuntu.
<BlessJah> karni: po chwili zastanowienia, "nie wypełnia" to za dużo powiedziane
<bastetmilo> zrób copy&paste for me
<karni> bastetmilo: nie musisz, pytanie nadal jest istotne :)
<BlessJah> btw, powtórzę jeszcze raz, nie czytałeś mnie
<karni> "22:17 < BlessJah> karni: windows na notatnik i media player, to ubuntu ma pierdyliard rzeczy, ktore mi nie sa potrzebne"
<karni> BlessJah: czytam, ale nadal nie odpowiedziałęś na istotne pytanie.
<karni> zapomnijmy co było wcześniej. pytanie brzmi, dlaczego uważasz że ubuntu nie wypełnia swojej misji?
<karni> czy też, przestało ją wypełniać?
<karni> bo paczki mają zależności?
<BlessJah> karni: w dyskusji dwie rzeczy sie przewinęły, możliwe że nie zaznaczyłem dosyć dobitnie granicy między nimi
<karni> BlessJah: ok, więc dokładnie wiesz zatem jakie. uber krótkie podsumowanie brzmi... ?
<BlessJah> nie lubie ubuntu bo jest przeladowane ootb
<karni> 1) dużo zbędnych rzeczy
<karni> widzisz? czytałem
<karni> :)
<BlessJah> karni: tak
<karni> 2) ?
<karni> brak bibliotek -dev ? (które są w repos)
<BlessJah> ubuntu nie moze zrazac uzytkownikow nagle zmieniajac calkowicie interfejs
<karni> BlessJah: jedni się zrazili, innym się podoba. masz jakieś statystyki?
<karni> BlessJah: innowacja zawsze spotka opór, ludzie żyją przyzwyczajeniami
<BlessJah> nie?
<BlessJah> a powinienem?
<karni> BlessJah: mógłbyś, żeby wesprzeć swój argument. nie mówię, że powinieneś.
<karni> BlessJah: poza tym, nikt nie zmusza do użytkowania Unity. jeśli tak niedługo będzie, to mi też nie przypadnie do gustu.
<BlessJah> karni: wiekszosc ludzi przechodzi z windowsa, wiec przydaloby sie jakies podobienstwa, zeby mozna sie bylo czegos zlapac, ale to tylko na boku
<karni> z drugiej strony, próbowałeś używać Unity przez kilka dni chociaż? wszystko co nowe wymaga przyzwyczajenia.
<karni> Ależ się dzisiaj rozgadałem. Ten program mi grozi prokrastynacją.
<karni> program lol... kanał :D
<BlessJah> probowalem, ale jestem nieobiektywny
<BlessJah> karni: jestem nieobiektywny, bo, jak zaznaczalem, urzeka mnie np awesome
<karni> BlessJah: różni ludzie, różne zestawy panvitam. mi tez się podoba awesome.
<karni> choć używam plain gnome.
<karni> po prostu nie mam czasu na customizowanie sobie awesome tak jak bym chciał.
<Enlik> dostosować
<karni> Enlik: dziękuję
<BlessJah> karni: ja nic nie zmienialem, bo mi sie nie chcialo
<karni> nie mam czasu dostosować sobie awesome tak jak bym chciał
<Enlik> proszę
<Enlik> :)
<BlessJah> karni: dodalem dwa guziki
<karni> BlessJah: :D ?
<karni> ah, dodałeś
<BlessJah> ale racja, ze przebicie sie przez config w lua zajmie chwile
<karni> przeczytałem "dostałem dwa guziki" uhh..
<BlessJah> dodałem
<karni> LUA, świetna sprawa
<BlessJah> nie znam, jechałem na czuja
<karni> i to jest własnie fajne ;)
<BlessJah> karni: awesome to jest taki wyjątek
<karni> ok Panie i Panowie, do pracy trzeba wracać
<karni> miło się gaduszyło, miłego wieczoru wszystkim  życzę
<karni> a teraz się zamknę ;>
<DarkSmark> że sprzątać w  canonical?
<DarkSmark> xDD
<karni> jakby ktoś miał pytania odnośnie U1 czy kodzenia na Androida to... podzielę się miotłą i wodą z płynem
<karni> DarkSmark wie najlepiej
<karni> :D
<karni> DarkSmark: niedługo zamykają biura, a ja muszę opierd*lić kilka łązienek!
<DarkSmark> oj tylko Ci co byli wcześniej to wiedzą dlaczego odniosłem się do tego :D
<karni> hyhyhh
<DarkSmark> w czym kodzisz na androidzie?:D
<karni> muszę sobie załatwić plakietkę. "Proud Janitor"
<DarkSmark> a raczej dla androida :D
<DarkSmark> a ja seks maszin.
<DarkSmark> :D
<karni> DarkSmark: pytasz o język? do podstaw jestjeden język, Java. do zaawansowanych rzeczy typu obliczenia na GPU czy grafika, dopiero C/C++
<karni> xD
<BlessJah> karni: eclipse?
<DarkSmark> a o Py4a słyszałeś?:P
<karni> BlessJah: tak
<karni> DarkSmark: to dopiero poczatki, prawda?
<karni> DarkSmark: ktoś napisał aplikację z użyciem tego już?
<BlessJah> karni: btw, strzele sobie openlierox beta i sprawdze kiedy bede musial rekompilowac
<BlessJah> karni: pyS60 \o/
<karni> BlessJah: uhm, miałem na myśli na Androida..
<DarkSmark> nie mam pojęcia bo nie pisze dla tej platformy wiem że można pisać ciekawe rzeczy nie męcząc się bo to jednak python a przecież nie zawsze wydajność rzędu kilku kwantów jest ważna dla końcowego użytkowniaka... co innego do obliczeń;d
<BlessJah> karni: a ja mialem na mysli blizniaczy projekt na symbiana, na ktorym pisze sobie skrypty
<BlessJah> a zamierzam zaczac pozniej pisac aplikacje
<karni> DarkSmark: kwant to nie jednostka wydajności, ale każdy wie ocb :D
<DarkSmark> przykładem jest iOs i jego idiotyczne niektóre aplikacje do tego płatne...;d
<DarkSmark> chodzilo mi o przebieg procesora...;d
<karni> BlessJah: aha
<karni> ^ ^
<karni> nie ułatwiacie mi wyjścia z tego kanału!! xD
<DarkSmark> chyba że na droidach są inne czasy ahaha :D
<BlessJah> karni: mozesz rzucic paroma wulgaryzmami to cie wykopia
<karni> BlessJah: hahahh, w bonusie ban?
<BlessJah> byłeś grzeczny, nie sądzę żeby od razu ban
<BlessJah> poza tym zdejmują po jakimś czasie
<karni> Damn.. to nawet nie można sobie czasem przeklnąć ;3
<karni> Dobre opy, dobre.
<BlessJah> niestety
<BlessJah> opowie sie namnozyli jak kroliki ostatnio
<BlessJah> to i kopia czesciej
<karni> xD
<DarkSmark> http://faceniff.ponury.net/ xd
<BlessJah> pamietam momenty, kiedy stuff z freenode sciagalismy, bo flood byl i nikogo w poblizu do pomocy
<DarkSmark> złodziej sesji fejsowej ciasteczkowej na androida;p
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zycz mi szczescia w pisaniu crackera wep na symbiana
<BlessJah> 600MHz to sobie moge pozwolic
<DarkSmark> nie będzie tak źle... gorzej z innymi metodami szyfrowania jakbyś chciał zaprzęgać taki proc do obliczeń :D
<DarkSmark> ja tam na androidach nie siedze ;( ciekawe czy dało by radę aircracka zaprzęgnąć do pracy na nim
<karni> wniosek = zawsze korzystać z httpS
<DarkSmark> wniosek SSL da się złamać jeśli wykorzystasz atak MITM  xd
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: dlatego wlasnie za wpa sie nie zabieram
<BlessJah> ssl nie zlamiesz
<BlessJah> musisz miec certyfikat
<DarkSmark> tzn da sie sesje przejąć to mialem na mysli
<BlessJah> facebooka?
<DarkSmark> no najwyzej u uzytkownika wyskoczy kłódka otwarta...:)
<BlessJah> zapomnij
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: mitm + social engineering sie sprawdzi
<BlessJah> albo trzymac kciuki, zeby user olal ostrzezenie
<DarkSmark> DarkSmark> no najwyzej u uzytkownika wyskoczy kłódka otwarta...:)
<DarkSmark> no najczesciej zwykly kowalski nie czyta
<DarkSmark> albo nie rozuymie i akceptuje
<BlessJah> no tak, tutaj masz po czesci racje
<DarkSmark> tzn może nam trochę bardziej doświadczonym w używaniu komputera to cieżko zrozumieć ale zachowanie i naiwność jest powszechna w sieci
<DarkSmark> przykład wirus z FB co ostatnio glosno bylo;d
<BlessJah> "nam trochę bardziej doświadczonym w używaniu komputera"?
<BlessJah> korzystam z kilku stron, gdzie uzyto przeterminowanych certow i admin sam mowi zeby akceptowac
<BlessJah> self-signed...
<DarkSmark> osoba mniej doswiadczona mam na mysli osoba wykorzystujaca komputer tylko do korespondencji i oglądania stron www, ewentualnie trzymania zdjec
<foreste_> pff
<foreste_> stupid kernel
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: administrator korzystajacy z przeterminowanego self-signed do ssl? to sa ci "my, bardziej doswiadczeni"?
<foreste_> nonstop crash modem ;p
<DarkSmark> no raczej nie, ale jest praca i fuszerka. kiedyś był program usterka teraz w nocy jest emitowany chyba który pokazuje podejście do sprawy "specjalistów"
<BlessJah> pol biedy jak to jest jakies wiki czy portal
<DarkSmark> a to platność internetowa :D
<BlessJah> platnosc internetowa?
<BlessJah> dobra, niewazne
<DarkSmark> bank:D
<BlessJah> gdyby bank wyslal mi bledny cert a pani z infolinii kazala zaakceptowac, to nastepnego dnia dostaliby wypowiedzenie umowy
<DarkSmark> wiesz co, często "pani z infolinii" jest bardziej atechniczna niż klient...;D
<BlessJah> tak, ale jej psim obowiazkiem jest znalezc kogos kto sie na tym zna i mnie z nim polaczyc
<BlessJah> poza tym w infolinii nie pracuja idioci
<BlessJah> maja szkolenia
<BlessJah> ale zawsze pozostaje sprawdzenie nazwiska panienskiego matki na NK
 * BlessJah sarkał na nazwisko panieńskie przy podpisywaniu umowy
<DarkSmark> albo  poszukanie telefonu bo osoba korzystała z facebook mobile
<BlessJah> zaś tam gdzie moge, podaje rymowanki typu stół z powyłamywanymi
<BlessJah> przynajmniej po pijaku nic głupiego nie zrobię :D
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> bo późno
<BlessJah> miełj zabawy
<BlessJah> cya
<qermit> no, automatyczne instalowanie windowsa prawie zrobione
<m477__> jezeli time mi zwraca np:  real 1s i user 0.5s, to znaczy ze przez 1 sekunde dzialania programu srednio ona 50% zasobow procesora pozerala?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-13
<DarkSmark> spiochy!
<m477__> !
<DarkSmark> @!
<DarkSmark> fanatyL :D
<lisu> re
<m477__> re
<nn52> Cześć wszystkim.
<lisu> czołem
<nn52> kluski z rosołem!
<nn52> jednak gnome3 na Ubu nie jest takie złe jak się gnome-shell doinstaluje i google-dysktop
<nn52> tylko brak "paska zadań" i gizuka "minimalizuj"
<lisu> nn52: i tak wole fluxbox, szybsze.
<m477__> :P
<nn52> ;P
<nn52> nie wiem czemu , ale uważam że i gnome2 było najlepsze
<nn52> gnome3... troche przebajerowane
<m477__> to zainstaluj kde
<nn52> hmm
<nn52> w zasadzie (aktualnie testuję Fedore) można zainstalować ,obadam te KDE>
<nn52> po prawej stronie gnome zrobiło mi takie docka
<nn52> i programy się już tam nie mieszczą xD
<sajimon> gnome3 przebajerowane? przeciez to ma pół funkcjonalności gnome2
<nn52> ta i widać to , lecz niestety brakuje mi "paska zadań
<nn52>  " minimnalizacji" ,i programy kopletnie się nie mieszczą na prawym doku
<sajimon> do shella trzeba sie przyzwyczaic, wtedy minimalizacja nie bedzie potrzebna
<sajimon> ja osobiscie uzywam  windows+h jako minimalizacje :P
<tar-gz> ja wolę unity od gnome3
<tar-gz> i czekam aż razor-qt będzie stabilny
<qermit> nn52: czesc
<sajimon> cóż co
<abbus> witam
<abbus> da sie jakos ustawic na stale kodowanie znakow w terminalu?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> a jaki terminal
<abbus> bo jak mam ustawione na utf-8 to jak tu cos piszecie z polskimi znakami to mam same krzaki
<abbus> gnome
<tar-gz> tu obowiązuje utf-8
<abbus> wiem
<abbus> żółć widzisz co napisalem?
<tar-gz> nom
<tar-gz> normanie napisałeś
<abbus> no wodzisz a mam ustawione na iso
<abbus> ale jak przelacze na utf-8 to widze krzaki
<tar-gz> aa nie, nie bo ja mam xchat i tu mam kodowanie IRC
<qermit> abbus: jaki masz program do irca?
<abbus> weechat
<qermit> kodowanie jest utf-8
<tar-gz> iso i utf
<qermit> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qermit> abbus: masz transkodowanie włączone w weechat?
<abbus> a zebym ja to wiedzial :D
<abbus> zaraz poszukam
<qermit> `g weechat transcode
<Przekliniak> qermit: MeGUI: Part One — A Guide | JamesTheBard.NET: <http://www.jamesthebard.net/blog/?p=22>
<qermit> uiii samba 4 - alfpha17
<qermit> uiii samba 4 - alpha17
 * qermit slaps Przekliniak 
<qermit> abbus: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#change_locale_without_quit
<abbus> dzieki :)
<qermit> abbus: dziala?
<abbus> wlasciwie to nie :)
<abbus> zmienilem kodowanie w terminalu na utf i krzaki
<abbus> a mnie jak widzicie?
<abbus> żółć
<abbus> żółĹć
<qermit> podwójne kodowanie
<abbus> żółć
<abbus> a teraz?
<qermit> teraz git
<termi> teraz to zółć :)
<abbus> no bo wrocilem na iso :P
<qermit> masz coś gdzieś zepsute
<qermit> ja spadam
<abbus> ok
<shpaq> mornin'
<nn52> mam pytanko ,jak zainstaluj gnome3 na ubu , to gnome2 pójdzie pod nóż?
<m477__> nie da sie pobrac z urzedu skarbowego zaswiadczenia o zarobkach w inny sposob niz tam pojsc?
<TheNumb> nn52: gnome2 idzie w pizdu
<nn52> Tak myślałam... kurde
<nn52> i jest jakiś program do wyimportowania zainstalowanych programów ??
<nn52> Ubuntu muszę zreinstalować
<nn52> bo ładuje mi się w h..... strasznie sługo.
<nn52> a nie chce mi się miliony razy instalować tego samego -,- xD
<dzezz> nn52, sudo dpkg --get-selections > package.selections
<Ashiren24> cp -r / :?
<dzezz> sudo dpkg --set-selections package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<dzezz> błąd, tak poprawnie: sudo dpkg --set-selections < package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<dzezz> pierwsze do eksportu, a drugie do importu
<nn52> ok dzięki
<nn52> To ja znika na chwile.
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi jakim poleceniem uruchamia sie panel sterowania xfce tam gdzie sie ustawia motywy, itp.
<nn52> kurde , mniejsza
<nn52> sudo dpkg --get-selections > package.selections < - Export
<nn52> i co dalej?
<nn52> gdzie wyimportowało mi to ?
<Ashiren24> do pliku package.selections
<nn52> a kij z tym, to dosłownie zlistowało to co mam
<nn52> tylko niezinportuje tego , bo by trzabyło exportować też źródła... mniejsza kurde... dobra... nie ważne.. poinstaluje się je od nowa najwyżej
<Ashiren24> ke?
<nn52> chodziło mi bardziej o taki export że sobie wybiore programy które chce exportować,  wraz z libami które są wymagane
<nn52> i zależnościami
<nn52> tylko powiedzcie mi , dlaczego każde wydanie Ubuntu = 700mb , a Kubuntu posiada wydanie DVD 4gb?
<nn52> I jeszcze jedno , jak to jest z na [cenzura] Linux ,w ibus mam ustawienia Hangul'a beulk -> romji , a na Ubuntu ibus niema
<nn52> tj było dodatkowe menu.
<Cyr4x> exit
<DarkSmark> ludzie odchodzą i przychodzą ;(
<abbus> e przez inny serwer sie laczy, myslalem ze ten sam
<abbus> e nie tu :D
<DarkSmark> :D
<reffolucja> witam
<macer1> cześć
 * macer1 zainstalował sobie gentoo
 * |B|enedyktXVI zento to szantana dzielo
<macer1> zento?
<macer1> co to zento?
<tar-gz> macer1, czekaj czekaj.
<macer1> ?
<tar-gz> ja Cię skądś znam.
<macer1> ?!
<tar-gz> z chroota gentoo instałowałeś?
<macer1> nie do końca. mam na serwerze.
<macer1> postawiłem sobie irssi na gentoo :)
<macer1> tar-gz, o co Ci chodziło z ja Cię skądś znam?
<tar-gz> * macer1 zainstalował sobie gentoo
<tar-gz> To w końcu stawiałeś gento czy nie
<macer1> To zależy co rozumiesz przez stawianie
<macer1> wybrałem gentoo z listy, i zaktualizowałem
<tar-gz> Ja Cię człowieku poważnie nie rozumiem
<macer1> a ja nie rozumiem czego nie rozumiesz :)
<macer1> tar-gz, ?
<Diabelko> a co to znaczy 'zainstalowałem' według ciebie?
<BlessJah> w serwerowni ma i to serwerownia zainstalowala
<macer1> no w sumie tak
<macer1> w takim razie zainicjowałem proces instalacyjny
<macer1> :P
<shpaq> fajnie tu macie
<tar-gz> shpaq, nom wypaśnie
<shpaq> chwalić się tym, że się 'sklikało' system z listy
<macer1> ja się nie chwaliłem
<shpaq> świat schodzi na psy
<tar-gz> no co Ty shpaq , on go przecież ZAINSTALOWAŁ!
<shpaq> 16:14:50       macer1  | wybrałem gentoo z listy, i zaktualizowałem
<macer1> no
<macer1> tak było
<macer1> jakby to nie był vps to bym wrzucił stage3.
<macer1> tzn na vpsa trudniej to zrobić
<tar-gz> ;D
<shpaq> łał
<shpaq> szaleństwo normalnie
<macer1> oj czepiasz się
<macer1> czepiasz się że zainstalowałem z listy?
<shpaq> nie czepiam się
<shpaq> właściwie to zupełnie mnie to nie interesuje
<BlessJah> shpaq: czuje sie gorszy, chyba strzele sobie gentoo z stage0 i zacze od kompilacji kompilatora
<shpaq> se strzel
<shpaq> dla pewności trzy razy
<BlessJah> zeszloby do bozego narodzenia
<BlessJah> a ja juz mam inne plany
<shpaq> peszek
<BlessJah> ano
<tar-gz> BlessJah, jakie plany?
<macer1> myślę że na serwerze zostanie u mnie gentoo. debian za stare pakiety, ubuntu za stare pakiety. w gentoo są zawsze nowsze wersje, jakoś zniosę czas kompilacji...
<BlessJah> tar-gz: zarobic milion, zalozyc harem, pobic rekord guinessa i isc na studia
<tar-gz> guinessa w?
<tar-gz> ja mam dwa
<BlessJah> tar-gz: jakikolwiek
<tar-gz> Zapuść najdłuższe włosy łonowe
<BlessJah> macer1: 'serwer', 'za stare', 'zawsze najnowsze wersje', mam wrazenie ze nie bardzo wiesz o czym mowisz
<macer1> BlessJah, wiem
<macer1> wiem że są czasem stabilniejcze
<BlessJah> tar-gz: troche by mi zeszlo
<|B|enedyktXVI> czasem ;)
<tar-gz> BlessJah, nie on nie wie. Już mi się przypomniało skąd go znam
<macer1> ale np. nie będę dodawał ppa żeby mieć nową wersję php, blessjah
<BlessJah> a po co ci alpha php
<tar-gz> On ma większe problemy niż ja, a to już sztuka
<BlessJah> jeszcze zanim stanie sie alpha
<macer1> BlessJah, nie aż tak nowe...
<BlessJah> tar-gz: skad go znasz?
<tar-gz> z tego kanału
<tar-gz> czasem rano pytał o pierdoły
<macer1> to było dawno temu
<tar-gz> nom
<macer1> :D
<tar-gz> 2tyg temu
<BlessJah> macer1: uhum, a wiec po co ci nowe pakiety?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: to juz trzecia osoba z ~5 literowym nickiem na m, zaczynam ich mylic
<BlessJah> uff, tamten duet tutaj nie siedzi
<BlessJah> jak sie zaczna przekrzykiwac, to koniec
<BlessJah> macer1: a wiec?
<macer1> BlessJah, już piszę
<BlessJah> zapowiada sie dluzsza historia
<macer1> BlessJah, nowe pakiety są mi po to...np. nginx w ubuntu 10.04 jest strasznie stare, w 11.04 też najnowszej wersji nie ma, dopiero najnowsza stabilna jest w 11.10 beta. a wiem że nowe wersje nginxa to zawsze bugfixy i czasami poprawa szybkości...
<BlessJah> masz problem z bugami w nginx?
<macer1> nie
<tar-gz> macer1, aleś się naszukał w necie
<BlessJah> tar-gz: packages.ubuntu.com robi zestawienie kolejnych wersji ubu?
<macer1> BlessJah, http://www.nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.0
<macer1> bugfix bugfix bugfix bugfix wszędzie
<macer1> więc nie widzę nic złego w używaniu najnowszych wersji ;)
<macer1> i chyba w tym przypadku gentoo na serwerze byłoby najlepsze...
<tar-gz> BlessJah, nie wiem. Można w każdym bądź razie znaleźc zestawienie niektórych pakietów na distrowatch
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> tar-gz++
<BlessJah> zawsze o nich zapominam
<Diabelko> macer1: czas kompilacji pakietów na nowszych komputerach trwa mniej więcej tyle, co instalowanie ich na komputerach rzędu 700mhz
<BlessJah> nie ma nginx???
<macer1> Diabelko, wiem. ale mogę z tym żyć :D
<Diabelko> to akurat żaden minus
<BlessJah> macer1: tak wiec dla jednej paczki z bugfiksami, uzywasz systemu z bugami?
<Diabelko> ktoś kto jest rozgarnięty przynajmniej wie co ma w systemie
<macer1> BlessJah, nie
<macer1> Po prostu lubię mieć zawsze najnowszy soft :)
<tar-gz> To sezainstaluj Hurda
<BlessJah> na serwerze?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: w ogóle, "przejrzałem" tego pana od dziennika elektronicznego z listy mailingowej
<tar-gz> Debian Gnu/Hurd
<BlessJah> Diabelko: i co? jakis lewy on jest?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie nie, był na Archconie i uczył w szkole
<tar-gz> To masz najnowsze kosmiczne jądro. Wszyscy linuksiarze kosmici mają takie jądra.
<Diabelko> BlessJah: cenny nabytek że się tak wyrażę
<BlessJah> nom
<Diabelko> no i generalnie z tego co zauważyłem na archconie to całkiem niezły programista
<Diabelko> miał swoją prezentację
<BlessJah> Diabelko: jak poznasz dziewczyne, to tez ja do trzeciego pokolenia wstecz sprawdzasz?
<BlessJah> :>
<tar-gz> ja sprawdzam czy ma duze cycki iczy nie ma pisiora
<Diabelko> Error: There's no girls on the internet
<tar-gz> jak nie ma cycków pytam o wiek jak ma pisiora uciekam
<Diabelko> piękny troll :D
<BlessJah> Diabelko: pudlo, nawet na naszym kanale sa
<Diabelko> to jest tylko dowód na to, że to prawda
<tar-gz> NightWish`, ←
<BlessJah> tar-gz: wyznaje zasade, z z dziewczynami o religii i polityce nie rozmawiam
<NightWish`> BlessJah: i slusznie
<NightWish`> :)
<tar-gz> Nie rozmawiaj z nimi w ogóle.
<NightWish`> dobranoc
<BlessJah> NightWish`: hum?
<tar-gz> Po co?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: najlepiej to wcale z nimi nie rozmawiać, nie?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: już ci się zupełnie dzień z nocą pomieszały? ;)
<tar-gz> Ona się uczyła na poprawkę ;p
<kklimonda> ah
<tar-gz> Pewno całą noc, to musi odespać dziewczyna.
<Diabelko> jak to dobrze, że studia dopiero przede mną :D
<BlessJah> cos mi tu nie pasuje...
<Diabelko> BlessJah: zobaczymy za ile miesięcy będzie twoja pierwsza poprawka
<BlessJah> a, zapomnialem wziac lekarstwa
<BlessJah> Diabelko: a kiedy pierwsze egzaminy beda?
<tar-gz> kklimonda, na tym netbooku co ostatnio Ci pisałem unity chodzi dobrze ;-)
<Diabelko> BlessJah: a nie wiem, nie wiem :D
<tar-gz> BlessJah, na co chory jesteś?
<Diabelko> tar-gz: Unity generalnie w nowej wersji chodzi całkiem przyzwoicie
<BlessJah> tar-gz: slysze glosy
<Diabelko> Damn you, kklimonda, znów miałeś rację ;f
<macer1> Mam pytanie. tzn bo mój ruter zaczął się ostatnio rozłączać co 40 min kiedy używam Linuksa. pod windowsem się nic takiego nie dzieje. hmm...może to wydaje się dziwne, ale ma ktoś jakieś pomysły może?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: z czym?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: że Unity chodzi całkiem przyzwoicie
<tar-gz> oooo właśnie foreste w playu masz sterowniki fo tego modemu czy ściagasz otwarte jakies
<BlessJah> macer1: masz zbyt nowy kernel
<macer1> :D
<BlessJah> btw, musze ogarnac laczenie sie z netem przez komorke
<macer1> oj 3.1 jeszcze nie instalowałem, tylko 3.0, BlessJah
<foreste> tar-gz:  nic nie sciagalem ;p
<macer1> + wl od broadcoma
<Diabelko> bleah
<Diabelko> broadcom
<foreste> bo mam huawei e160 ;p
<Diabelko> poczekaj parę miesięcy i dopiero zainstaluj linuksa :D
<macer1> broadcom nie jest aż taki zły
<macer1> mam też netbooka z broadcomem, z nowszym chipem i tam chodzi na otwartych sterach.
<Diabelko> no jasne, że chodzi na otwartych sterownikach
<Diabelko> tylko trzeba trafić taką kartę, do której są te sterowniki
<macer1> mój główny laptop nie trafił, ale netbook trafił :D
<macer1> ale wl dobrze chodzi
<BlessJah> foreste: czym sie laczysz? NM?
<macer1> w sumie nie wiem czy to jego wina że ruter wywala zawsze co ten sam czas o_O
<foreste> wvdial
<Diabelko> macer1: moim zdaniem masz na tym linuksie wirusy i to one spamują router pakietami
<foreste> nm buntuje sie
<Diabelko> jestem prawie pewien ;f
<foreste> lum modemmanager
<BlessJah> foreste: mam nokie i jakis czas temu myslalem o podpinaniu sie do sieci przez komorke
<BlessJah> jak bede mial chwile, to obczaje
<macer1> Diabelko, dzięki za pomysły, ale to chyba nie to.
<macer1> w logach rutera nic nie ma
<Diabelko> absolutnie nic? ;)
<Diabelko> to normalnie jak w aster!
<macer1> Diabelko, do kogo było to z tym astrem?
<Diabelko> taka ogólna refleksja na temat ilości posiadanych logów :>
<tar-gz> foreste, to jak łączysz się przezmobilny internet?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: podpina i wvdial albo modemmanager
<macer1> Diabelko, jeśli byłoby to spamowanie pakietami to nie rozłączał by się co 40 min
<Diabelko> ale to jest dokładnie co 40 minut? dokładnie dokładnie, z zegarkiem w ręku?
<macer1> dokładnie, ale bez zegarka w ręku
<macer1> z zegarkiem na kompie
<macer1> może 45
<macer1> przejrzałem cały ruter od środka
<macer1> w poszukiwaniu logów
<macer1>  a btw, wczoraj się pytałem o ładowanie nouveau, którego nie chcę. a więc wpadłem na pomysł użycia nouveau.blacklist=yes w cmd line kernela
<macer1> zobaczę czy działa, bo chyba jest ładowany zanim załaduje plik z blacklistą
<kklimonda> nie jest, blacklista ładuje się najpierw - przynajmniej w Ubuntu
<macer1> zanim załaduje się plymouth?
<macer1> innych pomysłów nie mam.
<macer1> pójdę sprawdzić...w każdym razie dzięki wszystkim co chcieli pomóc :D
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> http://kernel.org
<Admc`> BlessJah: już dawno to widziałem
<Admc`> wszędzie o tym trąbią
<BlessJah> wiem o atakach
<BlessJah> ale wczesniej byla strona bledu browsera
<BlessJah> a teraz prosze, ladny komunikat wyjasniajacy co sie dzieje
<BlessJah> nie do przeoczenia
<grappas> kut*** z riaa chcą uznać otwarte oprogramowanie za nielegalne
<grappas> ;/
<Admc`> riaa to debile
<Admc`> i wyłuzacze kasy
<grappas> no właśnie mówię
<BlessJah> mowicie o tym, jak liczyli odsetek pitaow?
<BlessJah> czy o czyms innym?
<BlessJah> grappas: ^?
<grappas> http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/Uzywasz_Open_Source._Wg._RIAA_to_piractwo.-27107.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ybvtumh> (at www.benchmark.pl)
<grappas> moment
<grappas> mój komputer to trup sprzed 10 lat
<BlessJah> moj tez jest w podobbym wieku, ale trup to ostatnie co mozna o nim powiedziec
<Admc`> ja mam laptopa sprzed 7 lat ale XFCE dało mu drugie życie :)
<grappas> 933 Mhz PIII
<grappas> 384 SDRAM
<Admc`> można z powodzeniem nawet na skypie gadać :)
<grappas> szyna ata
<BlessJah> no nie, moj mocniejszy
<BlessJah> grappas: a wracajac do newsa?
<grappas> nom
<BlessJah> akurat wciaganie do listy 301 to nic nowego
<grappas> no to ja wiem
 * Admc` kupuje nowoczesnego pieca i będzie stawiał na nim kobylaste KDE ze sweetaśnym blurem
<BlessJah> gdyby polska administracja, szkoly, urzedy i obywatele sie nagle przezucili na OS
<BlessJah> to by ubodlo MS
<grappas> ale chcą użytkowników otwartego oprogramowania uznać za piratów
<BlessJah> tonacy brzytwy sie chwyta?
<grappas> aż się chce napisać Ch** im w Du**
<grappas> tylko mnie nie banujcie za to
<macer1> O, działa
<macer1> blacklista była ignorowana
<macer1> trzeba było ręcznie dodać nouveau.blacklist=yes do cmdline kernela
<macer1> i działa
<grappas> ej
<BlessJah> grappas: czym sie rozni proba delegalizacji OS od wielomilionowych pozwow za pobranie lub udostepnienie piosenki, oraz strat przemyslu muzycznego wyzszych od ilosci pieniedzy na swiecie?
<grappas> yyy
<grappas> nie wiem
<grappas> niczym??
<BlessJah> uhum
<grappas> ale jakby popatrzeć na to od tej strony
<BlessJah> ktorej?
<grappas> dlaczego M$ i inne korporacje zajmujące się OSami
<grappas> ni zrobią tak
<BlessJah> inne?
<BlessJah> tzn apple i canonical?
<grappas> jak zrobił google z androidem
<grappas> nom
<BlessJah> a jak zrobil google z androidem?
<grappas> założyli android market
<grappas> jest tam i darmowe i płatne oprogramowanie
<BlessJah> windows market?
<grappas> ciągną prowizje
<BlessJah> ubuntu market?
<grappas> no coś w tym stylu
<grappas> i mają kupę kasy z tego
<grappas> można w ten sposób zareklamować przecie inne swoje produkty
<BlessJah> pieprzenie
<grappas> a skąd google trzepie kasę na androidzie
<grappas> ??
<grappas> przecie android jest darmowy
<BlessJah> a na gmailu skad?
<grappas> tfu
<grappas> otwarty
<grappas> z reklam
<BlessJah> grappas: dorosnij
<grappas> kierowanych znaczy
<grappas> zbierają info o wszystkim
<grappas> a do ciebie trafiają tylko te które ciebie na prawdę mogą zainteresować
<grappas> no bo przecie facet ma gdzieś reklamę always
<BlessJah> grappas: gdybanie, zgadywanie i sianie paniki
<grappas> albo laska kremu do golenia
<grappas> yyy tylko to pierwsze
<grappas> ;p
<BlessJah> gorzej niz PanMamHilightNaWszystko (ha! zobaczymy czy teraz zalapiesz?)
<grappas> zgadywać nie muszę bo google to praktykuje
<grappas> załapałem
<BlessJah> grappas: ide poszukac jakiegos produktywnego zajecia
<BlessJah> nawias nie byl do ciebie
<soee> może mi ktoś to ładnie na polski przełożyć: No provision of the license may be predicated on any individual technology or style of interface.
<grappas> przepraszam
<BlessJah> soee: a tak mniej wiecej, co to wlasciwie znaczy?
<BlessJah> zwial
<BlessJah> pojde w jego slady
<BlessJah> bbl
<BlessJah_> hm...
<BlessJah_> czy poprzednia sesja jest nadal responsywna?
<Filar> Ubuntu na waylanda się szykuje?
<Filar> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<kklimonda> Filar: kiedyś, w przyszłości
<ChaosEngine> ktoś z Was używa ubuntu cloud? bawiliście się tym?
<ChaosEngine> czy to zbyt drogie jak na AWS?
<nn52> siema
<nn52> nie wie ktoś gdzie w ubuntu są tzw sterowniki czy coś podobne tyle że " blacklisted"
<nn52> ??
<nn52> mniejsza
<Ashiren25> nyan nyan
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> a, właśnie
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - DuckDuckGo.com || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<qrq> Amerykanie nie wiedzą co to spirit :D
<qrq> Znaczy się spiryt :D
<Wizard> qrq, rozmawiałem dzisiaj z jednym - wiedział
<qrq> Większość Amerykanów zapytana o miejsce rozpoczęcia WWII podaje Pearl Harbor :D
<Wizard> e, ten jest ogarnięty
<qrq> Acz muszę przyznać że Bękarty Wojny to świetny film :)
<Wizard> nie rozumiem co ma jedno do drugiego
<qrq> To że Amerykanie wiedzę na temat historii światowej czerpią z filmów :D
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> a ja z gier ;)
<Wizard> żart
<Wizard> słaby :/
<Wizard> ej, co oni się tak tego Darskiego czepili? on tam w tym programie jakieś krzyże odwraca, czy papieżowi Polakowi wąsy domalowuje?
<qrq> Jakiego Darskiego?
<Wizard> Adama
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Komercjalizuje się chłopak no :)
<Wizard> czyżby metal nagle stał się wiodącą muzyką w RP? I w takim razie gdzie są Peter i Roman?
<qrq> Co jest z tymi płytami? :D
<qrq> Zero rys
<qrq> I nie działa
<fi9o> bootuj z usb
<fi9o> I nie pitol.
<qrq> Ale ja chcę dane skopiować :D
<fi9o> ;]
<krzyhoo> witam
<qrq> Joł
<krzyhoo> potrzebuje pomoty z bootowalnym usb
<krzyhoo> opisze sytuacje
<krzyhoo> przygotowalem bootowalnz usb unetbootinem
<krzyhoo> na desktopie dziala
<krzyhoo> idealnie. odpala sie menu unetbootin i pieknie sie uruchamia ze sticka
<krzyhoo> na moim pieknym nowym lenovo x121e (i3, grafika intela) nic
<krzyhoo> nie odpala sie menu unetbootina tylko grub
<qrq> Bios
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Ale grub z tego usb?
<krzyhoo> jak wybieram cokolwiek (instaluj ubuntu albo ruchom) to po jakims czasie (5-10 sekund) usb przestaje migac
<krzyhoo> i sie pierdzieli
<krzyhoo> dysk jest czystz
<krzyhoo> dziewica
<qrq> Unetbootin to kicha
<krzyhoo> ale ten sam stick na desktopie dziala
<qrq> Jak uruchomisz ubuntu z CD
<qrq> To jest opcja skopiowania zawartości na usb
<qrq> Bodajże w menu
<krzyhoo> jak bym uzywal windowsow to bym moze mial taka opcje
<krzyhoo> ale ne desktu mem je....a fedore
<qrq> Ale możesz odpalić z płyty
<qrq> I skopiować system na usb oficjalnym sposobem
<qrq> Czy raczej oficjalną aplikacją
<foreste> czesc ;d
<qrq> I na przyszlość mam radę taką , zamiast ubuntu debiana zainstaluj brachu :D
<qrq> Hej
<foreste> debian rulez ;p
<foreste> tylko trza uwazac na sidzie ;p
<qrq> Since 15 years :D
<foreste> zaraz nowe jajko zrobie :>
<foreste> 3.1
<Wizard> foreste, nie wspierane tu ;>
<Wizard> qrq, czy ja napisałem niewyraźnie?
<qrq> Tak
<Wizard> krzyhoo, a ten twój laptop ma ustawione bootowanie z usb?
<foreste>  wie ktosd gdzie znajde ppoe i wvdial source ?
<qrq> Wizard Skoro sczytało mu dane a pózniej pierdło to raczej tak :)
<Wizard> foreste, dodaj sobie repo src ;)
<foreste> mam ale strony domowej ;p
<Filar> Jak strona nie ma httpS, to znaczy, że połączenie nie jest bezpieczne, tak?
<Wizard> można tak powiedzieć
<foreste> Wizard:  szukam strony dsomowej
<Filar> Bosz kurde matematyczka kazała nam się zarejestrować na jakiejś stronie, na której trzeba wpisać swoje dane osobowe.
<Filar> A jak to nie jest chronione to mam do w dupie.
<foreste> zeby samemu nowsze paczki zrobic
<Filar> http://wpiszkod.gwo.pl/
<Wizard> Filar, pamiętaj, że twoje dane osobowe są chronione prawnie
<Filar> no właśnie
<Wizard> możesz swojej matematyczce powiedzieć, że nie zarejestrujesz się i ch..
<Wizard> a jak będzie ci robić problemy, to będzie znaczyło, że cię cyfrowo wyklucza ;)
<Wizard> szukam tematów gtk z feisty i nie mogę znaleźć
<Filar> Hmm... wpiszę fałszywe dane, a jak będzie sapać, to powiem, że strona jest zbyt niebezpieczna, żeby wpisać prawdziwe :P
<Filar> Jeszcze do tego 10minute mail, żeby nie było spamu.
<Filar> ja nie mogę, ta strona jest chyba tylko dla explorera w dodatku
 * |B|enedyktXVI wzdrygnął się
<krzyhoo> Wizard: jasne
<krzyhoo> Wizard: jak mowie: dysk jest dziewica: w biosie sprawdzilem kolejnosc bootpwania
<krzyhoo> Wizard: odpala tez, ale GRUBA (na innym kompie z tego samego sticka odpala sie menu unetbootina)
<Wizard> lol
<krzyhoo> Wizard: w desperacjie probuje fedore (sorry z gory: ) i tam jest nastepujacy blad> Trying to allocate 941 pages for VMLINUZ
<Wizard> i to jest błąd?
<Wizard> mało błędny
<Wizard> a fedora jest całkiem ok
<krzyhoo> Wizard: potem pare adresow
<Wizard> masz inny komputer?
<krzyhoo> Linux EFI etc
<Wizard> unetbootin może coś psuć
<krzyhoo> mam deska i mam lapa
<Wizard> obraz fedory można nagrać dd
<Wizard> ubuntu - nie wiem
<Wizard> nie próbowałem
<Wizard> ale ubuntu ma takie coś jak live usb creator
<Wizard> odpal ubuntu na tym kompie, zrób pendrive i obadaj
<Wizard> ale coś jest chyba mocno nie tak
<krzyhoo> Wizard: no ale wyjasnij mi czemu z tegho sticka na ejdnym kompie moge bootowac
<krzyhoo> a na drugim nie....
<Wizard> i prawdopodobnie jest to bios twojego lapka, skoro coś o efi krzyczy
<krzyhoo> Wizard: a co to znaczy to EFI?
<Wizard> zapewne windows nie umie się bootować z czegośtam, więc jest obejście w biosie ;)
<Wizard> EFI to taki wynalazek intela, jeszcze gorszy niż ACPI
<Wizard> ale ja się tam na tych bootowaniach nie wyznaję
<Wizard> poszukaj w biosie opcji bootowania i jak znajdziesz coś o efi, to wyłącz
<en0x> przecie efi to lepszy bios ;D
<Wizard> prawie tak samo, jak svn to lepszy cvs a polonez to lepszy fiat125p
<Wizard> :(
<foreste> pppoe ma strone domowa ?
<Wizard> pewnie tak
<Wizard> masz bana na DuckDuckGo?
<Wizard> to jest część pppd, iirc
<krzyhoo> Wizard: JESTES BOGIEM
<krzyhoo> ALLELUJA I DO PRZODU
<Wizard> krzyhoo, wiem, ale nie mów nikomu
<krzyhoo> to to po.....ane UEFI
<krzyhoo> co za kupa
<Wizard> obstawiam, że to jakieś obejście, żeby bez cdzłomu dało się zainstalować windows 157
<Wizard> chłam
<foreste> Wizard:  skad wiesz ze uzywam duckduckgo ? :>
<Wizard> nie wiem, sam używam
<Wizard> jakoś weszło w nawyk ;)
<nn52> siemka ;)
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<nn52> No i siedze na KDE4 =)
<jacekowski> Wizard: windowsa sie da od dawna bez cd instalowac
<Wizard> jacekowski, nie mądruj się
<nn52> ino jakoś dziwnie XChat działa na KDE , ostatnia literka czasami jest ucięta.
<Wizard> nn52, współczujemy
<tar-gz> nn52, Quassel używaj
<nn52> Wizard, nie martw się , wiadomo o co chodzi
<nn52> quassel? środowisko graficzne???
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/FSJ/linki/
<Wizard> ma ktoś na to jakiś pomysł?
<Wizard> quassel to jakiś klien irc
<nn52> a spoko
<nn52> w zasadzie, KDE nawet fajne xD
<nn52> Wizard, czego ty odemnie żądasz?? ( CTCP VERSION).
<Wizard> już dostałem co chciałem ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: xchat, co nie? :P
<Wizard> tja
<nn52> co to jest te  Żądanie CTCP VERSION
<TheNumb> Wizard: teraz zrób to samo u mnie.
<Wizard> o boże, pewnie masz jakieś masturbanckie, albo wyłączone
<nn52> Jak się to robi?
<Wizard> TheNumb, nie znam LimeChat
<Wizard> przestałem używać os x nawet na apple
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie dziwię się.
<Wizard> czemu się nie dziwisz?
<Wizard> nie istnieje? :D
<Wizard> nn52, /ctcp nick version
<nn52> Co nie z tak z Mac OSem?
<Wizard> jest do dupy
<TheNumb> Wizard: te starsze - może.
<Wizard> dobra, TheNumb, nie ma się co spuszczać nad tym
<Wizard> system jak system
<bastetmilo> Windows jest do dupy
<TheNumb> Wizard: dokładnie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: co kto lubi.
<Wizard> mi tam brakuje mnóstwa rzeczy
<Wizard> ;P
<TheNumb> Wizard: przykładowo?
<Wizard> przykładowo repo
<Wizard> i nie mów, żę fink albo macports dają radę
<TheNumb> Wizard: homebrew daje radę :3
<Wizard> tak myślałem, ma wgety, pythony itd
<Wizard> czyli - nic co by mnie interesowało
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> dobra, kropka
<TheNumb> Wizard: a co Ciebie interesuje?
<TheNumb> ;=)
<Wizard> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł na mój problem?
<TheNumb> Wizard: jestem ciekawy, nie odpuszczę :<
<krzyhoo> Wizard: to ejszcze jedno mozesz pomoc?? jak auaktywnic wlan0? iwconfig rozpoznaje karte (wlan0 pieknie wyglada) ale jest bez zazilania
<krzyhoo> a skroty na klawiaturze nie dzialaja
<Wizard> hmm, skróty na klawiaturze mają prawo nie działać, jak wysyłają z dupy kod
<BlessJah> xbindkeys
<Wizard> uaktywnić wlan0 możesz ifconfig wlan0 up
<Wizard> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> sie ma, sie wie
<krzyhoo> Wizard: SIOCSIFFFLAGS: Permission denied?
<Wizard> jako root
<krzyhoo> jestem jeszcze w LIVEcd in sudo nie dziala
<Wizard> dopisz sudo z przodu
<Wizard> sudo działa na livecd
<Wizard> a jak nie, to sudo su
<Wizard> to na bank działa
<krzyhoo> operation not permitted due to RF-kill
<krzyhoo> to przy sudo
<BlessJah> Wizard: rfkill w repo poszukaj
<BlessJah> i rfkill list
<BlessJah> jak hard blocked, to na laptopie jest pstrzyczek
<BlessJah> jak soft, to rfkill unlock NUMER
<Wizard> pstrzy-co? :P
<BlessJah> ptryczek?
<krzyhoo> Soft-blocked yes
<krzyhoo> hardblocked no
<BlessJah> krzyhoo: no to rfkill unblock NUMER
<Wizard> i możesz podziękować producentowi za ten szajs
<krzyhoo> done
<BlessJah> Wizard: to problem linuksa, nie sprzetu
<krzyhoo> pieknie
<krzyhoo> jestescie wielcy
<Wizard> BlessJah++
<krzyhoo> a co to frkill?
<Wizard> (nienawidzę tego pisać)
<Wizard> krzyhoo, ja nie wiem, słabo się znam na wifi
<qermit> siema
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<Wizard> krzyhoo, a na linuksie jeszcze gorzej :S
<krzyhoo> :)
<BlessJah> krzyhoo: taki pstrzyczek od blokowania wifi, bletooth i wszystkiego co z radia korzysta
<krzyhoo> panowie, jakos zawsze sceptycznie to pomocy ircowej podchodzilem
<krzyhoo> ale dzisiaj uwierzylem :)
<krzyhoo> i laptopa nie roz....e o sciane :)
<qermit> krzyhoo: dobrze podchodziles
<qermit> przykro mi ze twoj swiatopogląd został włąśnie wypaczony
<qermit> krzyhoo: skont klikash?
<krzyhoo> Recich
<krzyhoo> *Reich
 * qermit slaps nn52 
<BlessJah> kobiete?
 * BlessJah slaps suitch 
 * qermit kicks BlessJah 
<qermit> łapy precz od mojej żony
<BlessJah> przypomnialem sobie stary filmik halamy
<krzyhoo> Wizard: BlessJah: http://bit.ly/oMBVEI
<krzyhoo> to o EFI
<BlessJah> qermit: "ty przepraszasz, a ja boli"
<nn52> Quassel IRC jest OK :) , ino ide w google poszukać  na jakim pocie działa RIZON
<Wizard> że ssie?
<Wizard> rico?
<DarkSmark> :P
<BlessJah> krzyhoo: ale ja wiem co to efi
<qermit> Wizard: tak jest Kowalski
<Wizard> nie nadążam za wami
<Wizard> ale będę dążył temat
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/FSJ/linki/
<Wizard> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<qermit> a co tam nie dzizłą?
<qermit> działa
<BlessJah> no wlasnie?
<DarkSmark> ... nie ogar
<DarkSmark> Dokuemn
<DarkSmark> t
<DarkSmark> xD
<Wizard> niee, nie działa, że są takie brzydkie ikony
<DarkSmark> co kryje sie pod sword.png
<Wizard> i ja nie umiem ich zrobić ładnych
<qermit> zmień temat
<DarkSmark> to chyba xfce ze takie brzydkie xD
<qermit> a to jest xfce?
<BlessJah> Wizard: to tango czy jakos tak
<Wizard> tak, thunar
<Wizard> tak, tango
<BlessJah> zmien theme
<BlessJah> proste
<Wizard> kuwa, ja chcę tango
<Wizard> taką mam ochotę
<Wizard> nie gadam z wami :S
<BlessJah> Wizard: chodzi ci o to ze sa te ikonki z rysunkami?
<krzyhoo> BlessJah: no to jeszcze jeden test
<qermit> Wizard: zainstaluj windowsa
<krzyhoo> po instalacji laptop powiedzial, ze nie znaleziono systemu
<qermit> solved, next
<krzyhoo> wszystkie sticki byly powyciagane
<Wizard> krzyhoo, :D
<Wizard> qermit, ty to masz poczucie humoru
<BlessJah> krzyhoo: a jakis system na dysku/cd miales?
<krzyhoo> Wizard:  tak wiem, bardzo zabawne :)
<krzyhoo> dysk byl goly
<Wizard> zainstauluję windows i potem ikony to będzie ostatni problem jakim będę się chciał zajmować
<krzyhoo> lapa bez os'a kupilem
<BlessJah> Wizard: chodzi ci o dokumenty muzyke i wideo? te ikonki z piktogramami?
<krzyhoo> any brilliant ideas?
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak
<Wizard> krzyhoo, pojęcia nie mam :S
<krzyhoo> BlessJah: a na usb sticku mialem ubuntu
<krzyhoo> podejscie numer 2, fedora
<Wizard> może masz znów źle opcje bootowania?
<Wizard> a daru se fedorę
<krzyhoo> zobaczymy
<BlessJah> Wizard: popodmieniaj ikonki
<Wizard> tam nie ma beamera w lyksie :S
<Wizard> BlessJah, chyba żartujesz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: /usr/share/icons/tango
<BlessJah> czy jakos tak
<BlessJah> inaczej sie nie da
<qermit> Wizard: stwórz nowy temat
<qermit> i podmień ikonki
<krzyhoo> federales zadzialala
<krzyhoo> :?
<krzyhoo> czekam na 11.10 i podejscie numer 2
<Wizard> :D
<krzyhoo> ok
<krzyhoo> wiec spadam amigos
<krzyhoo> dzieki za pomoc
<Wizard> spoko
<Wizard> dobranoc
<eddd> uzywa ktos terminator ?
<Wizard> a po polsku?
<DarkSmark> terminala może?
<qermit> widział ktoś gdzieś DR peppera poza "piotrem i pawłem"?
<Diabelko> eddd: zbuduj inną sieć
<Diabelko> eddd: magistrala to przeżytek
<Diabelko> qermit: nie ma w Polsce nigdzie afaik
<qermit> Diabelko: w PiP jest
<Diabelko> poszukaj z tyłu nalepki, że PiP to oficjalny importer
<Diabelko> ja w swoim pipie widziałem taką nalepę
<qermit> Diabelko: jak można importować coś co w polsce jest produkowane
<qermit> grrr
<Diabelko> produkują to w polsce? :D
<DarkSmark> haha
<DarkSmark> ;x
<eddd> terminator - terminal dla gnome
<Diabelko> terminator - arnold szwarceneger i roboty
<edek> a jaki masz problem z terminatorem??
<m477__> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<edek> i co tak ryjca cieszysz
<BlessJah> m477__: nawet jak ktos nowy wbije na kanał, to cię nie lubi
<m477__> i?
<Diabelko> qermit: a jeśli chodzi o napoje to mamy całkiem biedny rynek
<BlessJah> stwierdzam fakt
<Diabelko> zawsze chciałem spróbować waniliowej koli i koli z zieloną herbatą
<BlessJah> to nie wymaga komentarza
<m477__> mleko jest biale
<BlessJah> chyba starasz sie byc zabawny
<Diabelko> qermit: a jak spróbowałem waniliowej koli, to doszedłem do wniosku, że smakuje jak polocockta i identycznie pachnie (ew. trochę bardziej intensywnie), a jest 3x droższe
<m477__> nom
<m477__> dokladnie
<qermit> Diabelko: waniliowa jest do dupy
<m477__> nie inaczej
<BlessJah> za dupę też się leci???
<Diabelko> nie, ale qermit jest sadomaso
<DarkSmark> nie ma to jak trolowanie <edek> i co tak ryjca cieszysz
<Diabelko> qermit: w każdym razie, ten Dr Pepper nie jest jakiś super rewelacyjny
<BlessJah> Wizard: twoj kolega po fachu wariuje
<Diabelko> bardziej mi cherry coke smakuje
<qermit> Diabelko: kwestia gustu
<BlessJah> Wizard: zastanowcie sie nad uznaniem go niepoczytalnym i odebraniem uprawnien
<BlessJah> Diabelko: a potem bedzie, ze zabojstwo dla stawow i ze rowera znalezc nie mozesz
<Wizard> BlessJah, ja to nie mam nic do gadania
<DarkSmark> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Dzis-256-dzien-roku-czyli-Dzien-programisty,Aktualnosc,27289.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wrvfzb> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Wizard> ile razy prosiłem, żeby nie wlepiać tu gópichprogramów.pl?
<DarkSmark> chciałem Ci browara postawić ale nie to nie... :D
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ale ja dalej nie widzę powodu dla którego miałbym się odchudzać
<Diabelko> nie przeszkadza mi to w żadnym stopniu na razie
<Diabelko> potem najwyżej szybciej umrę czy coś
<DarkSmark> bo otyłość to choroba?:P
<BlessJah> Diabelko++
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: chorobliwa otylosc, slyszales to kiedys?
<Wizard> otyłość to choroba
<Diabelko> tak, otyłość to straszliwa choroba polegają na fakcie, że się mordy zamknąc nie potrafi
<Wizard> a sam mięsień piwny?
<edek> Sama otyłość nie jest chorobą
<Wizard> jak nie?
<jacekowski> otylosc nie jest problemem
<DarkSmark> od kiedy otyłość nie jest chorobą?
<jacekowski> za to bycie spasionym jak swinia jest
<edek> od zawsze
<edek> otyłośc to moze byc objaw choroby, czy skutek
<BlessJah> a czym to sie rozni?
<Diabelko> jacekowski: wiesz, bycie spasionym jak świnia to pojęcie względne
<BlessJah> Admc`: a takze przyczyna
<BlessJah> Admc`: tabfail
<Diabelko> lol
<Wizard> ICD-10 E66
<BlessJah> edek: a takze przeczyna
<Diabelko> rozumiem, że być kogoś pociągnął na 'e'
<Diabelko> ale jak zrobiłeś to z kimś na 'a'?
<Diabelko> jesteś mistrzem tabfailów
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to jest moj pierwszy taki
<edek> o co ci biega z tą przEczyną?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: notorycznie myle kiedy 2-3 pierwsze litery sa takie same
<Diabelko> ja akurat nie, mam szczęście
<BlessJah> edek: nadcisnienie, zawaly, udary
<Diabelko> jak ktoś ma dziwny nick to nie używam
<Diabelko> :D
<BlessJah> to dlatego mnie nie hilightujesz nigdy!
<Diabelko> crap
<edek> to się łaczy ze sobą
<Diabelko> przejrzałeś mnie
 * qermit tez ma otylosc
<DarkSmark> idąc tokiem myślenia niektórych to i hiperwitaminoza czyli nadmiar witamin nie jest chorobą;d
<DarkSmark> zdefiniujmy może co to otyłość, to nadmiar tłuszczu a nie że się jest grubym xd
<Diabelko> no akurat hiperwitaminoza nie jest chorobą :D
<DarkSmark> to schorzeniem?:D
<DarkSmark> a to różnica?:D
<Diabelko> DarkSmark: hiperwitaminoza jest troszeczkę inna
<Diabelko> 2 dni i po hiperwitaminozie
<Diabelko> jeśli w dwa dni ja bym zrzucił swój kałdunik
<Diabelko> to ja bym chciał poznać taką dietę
<Diabelko> nie da się niestety
<DarkSmark> to szkorbut niedobór C niech będzie xD i jedz 2 dni witaminki i zobaczymy xD
<Diabelko> a nie mylisz hiperwitaminozy z hipowitaminozą?
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: szkorbut to choroba
<edek> Da sie w dwa tygodnie. Idziesz pod kroplówke, dają ci na zmiane sół potasową i glukoze na zmiane.
<BlessJah> wynikajaca z awitaminozy
<DarkSmark> wiesz kiedy ja miałem biologie? oj.... :D może myle
<edek> mój kumpel to miał, jak mu jelito przytkało. w 2 tygodnie chcąć nie chcąc spadł 20 kg
<Diabelko> edek: wiesz, ja mogę pójść równie dobrze na siłownię, ale to nie o to chodzi
<Diabelko> edek: problem jest potem z rozruszaniem tego
<Diabelko> pierwsze 2-3 dni je się papkę/jogurcik
<DarkSmark> wiem że jest chore ale sa przypadki nawet w polsce gdzie młode dziewczenta zarażają się celowo tasiemcem bodajrze ; D
<Diabelko> tak, tak
<DarkSmark> chore
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: to takie pierdolenie z internetu
<edek> ale czesto sie to kończy w szpitalu
<Diabelko> tysiąc złotych kosztuje coś takiego, był jakiś artykuł o tym
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: tak samo jak galerianki
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: gowno prawda
<Diabelko> nie widziałeś nigdy galerianki?
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: tzn. bylo gowno prawda
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: az sie artykuly nie zaczely
<DarkSmark> ja akurat widziałem rozmowy w toku a nie że czytam teraz coś :D
<jacekowski> DarkSmark: to gazety stworzyly "problem"
<edek> galerianki koncza ale na innym oddziale :D
<Diabelko> jacekowski: tak, bo kuli też nie było dopóki ktoś jej nie opisał?
<DarkSmark> możliwe ale zjawisko prostytucji to też mit?: D
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale to nie bylo az tak popularne
<jacekowski> o to mi chodzi
<Diabelko> oj, o tasiemcu to ja już nie raz słyszałem przed tymi artykułami
<jacekowski> a tasiemce jako dieta byly popularne juz dawno temu
<Diabelko> a galerianek w warszawie dostatek
<jacekowski> tzn. z jakies 200 lat temu
<BlessJah> o zabawie w "sloneczko" dowiedzialem sie z gazet i portali
<jacekowski> na historii o tym nawet mowili
<jacekowski> BlessJah: szkoda ze za moich czasow nie bylo takich zabaw
<DarkSmark> XD
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> teraz też nie ma
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> ;)
<jacekowski> dj_oko[hyper-v]: nie zdziwilbym sie jakby ktos sprobowal
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale ja sie zaraz po gimie dowiedzialem o sloneczku
<m477__> o co chodzi ze sloneczkiem?
<Diabelko> jacekowski: kup sobie kolorowe bokserki, niebieską bluzę z kapturem i pasek z cekinami, potem spodnie ściągnij do połowy pośladków
<Diabelko> i możesz udawać młodego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiec sila rzeczy stwierdzilem ze pierdolenie
<DarkSmark> widziałem spot rozmów w toku to 15 chyba września będzie że koleś twierdzi że są w jego domu duchy takie jak z jakiegoś filmu poparzyły go po plecach
<BlessJah> ups
<DarkSmark> był u lekarza
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> jacekowski: racja, ale szczytem samego "problemu" jest jedynie to, że nikogo by on nie zaskoczył, a nie, że on istnieje
<DarkSmark> ma leki
<BlessJah> widzial ktos?
<DarkSmark> i pyta psycholożka czy nadal widzi jak bierze leki a on że nie a ona czy nie mówi ci to coś i w śmiech a on nie.
<DarkSmark> xD
<Diabelko> nie zrozumiałem.
<jacekowski> ide spac
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> Diabelko: takie są efekty niedoboru interpunkcji
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> przecinki powinni sprzedawać w tabletkach
<DarkSmark> że bierze psychotropy i problem zniknął  wtedy z duchami i baba spytała go czy nadal je widzi a on że nie. ona do niego I TO CI NIC NIE MÓWI? nie;d
<DarkSmark> interpunkcja jest dla humanistów:D
<Diabelko> Interpunkcja jest dla ludzi, którzy posiadają elementarne fragmenty mózgu.
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> DarkSmark: to idź kodować w C bez średników
<DarkSmark> futuryści w minionym stuleciu postulowali by zlikwidować interpunkcje, gramatyke i używać jedynie fonetycznych form
<m477__> kto tu mowi o C oO
<DarkSmark> czemu C, może python :D
<DarkSmark> chętnie;d
<m477__> ruby
<m477__> perl
<m477__> bash
<m477__> chyba sporo tego bedzie
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> m477__: żółw, perl is awesome
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> za każde powiedzenie "perl" przybijam żółwia
<m477__> naszczescie nie znam
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> na szczęście? :D
<m477__> no jakos tak
<edek> phyton
<edek> is good
<m477__> is animal
<DarkSmark> pink floyd ;D
<edek> too :d
<DarkSmark> co nie zmienia że python z perla wylazł
<DarkSmark> :D
<m477__> wszystko sie z czegos wywodzi...
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> z C mam tak, że po kilku tygodniach nie rozumiem zswojego kodu
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> z perlem tak mam od razu :D
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> nawet, jak działa
<m477__> to chyba nroma
<m477__> ze po jakims czasie zapominasz
<firemark> od tego są komentarze
<Diabelko> tak, perla powinno się zakazywać
<Diabelko> buehehehe
<Diabelko> komentarze w perlu
<Diabelko> jak tam 1 linijka robi miliard rzeczy
<Diabelko> to mam to komentować?
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> Diabelko: perl jest kochany
<Diabelko> wiesz, gdyby nie zrobili skrótów
<Diabelko> to byłby nawet przyzwoity
<Diabelko> bo pisanie pełnej formy jest nawet czytelne
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> to po prostu rozszerzone wyrażenia regularne
<m477__> moza powiedziec ze bash to tez jezyk programowania?
<edek> w pewnym sensie tak
<DarkSmark> skryptowy chyba tak
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> m477__: skryptowania
<Diabelko> język skryptowy
<m477__> najedno wychodzi
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> (tadaa, nowy czasownik)
<edek> nawet zapetlic mozna
<DarkSmark> ale wtedy batch tez jest jezykiem?:D
<edek> też
<edek> :D
<DarkSmark> a edek z krainy kredek?
<edek> edek, to zdecydowanie jeszcze nie jest językiem programowania :D
<DarkSmark> input output i zapetlic...:D
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> DarkSmark: twoja wypowiedź zasłużyła na Order Strasburgera
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ostatni gdzie hello worl w dwoch liniach w cpp wklejalem
<BlessJah> Diabelko: wiesz jak cpp mozna skondensowac?
<m477__> rarem
<DarkSmark> tarem;D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark--
<DarkSmark> rar to taki microsoft wsrod formatów :D
<m477__> oO
<m477__> dlaczego
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> kto używa rara :D
<jacekowski> ekhm
<m477__> lol
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> albo lepsze pytanie - kto uzywa WinRARa :D
<jacekowski> ja
<jacekowski> znacznie lepszy od winzipa
<edek> nie masz rara na linuksie?
<attrea> ello widział ktos torrentow'a?
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> jacekowski: trial?
<jacekowski> dj_oko[hyper-v]: nie
<jacekowski> dj_oko[hyper-v]: dostalem kiedys licke od nich
<BlessJah> attrea: zbyt szybko zmienia nicki
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> czemu nie 7-zip?
<m477__> lans
<BlessJah> nie wiem jako kto ostatnio siedzi
<jacekowski> bo uzywalem winnrara dluzej
<jacekowski> i dziala
<attrea> kufa :/ grr
<jacekowski> przyzwyczaiem sie do tego jak dziala
<BlessJah> attrea: Szatan <-
<jacekowski> rozpoznaje ikonki
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> większość winrarowych trialowców nie potrzebuje winrara
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> 7-zip would be more than enough
<attrea> blee
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> poza tym, odwdzięczają się światu
<attrea> BlessJah thx
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> zasypując go stosem plików *.rar
<edek> ja tam wolę ARKa :D
<BlessJah> edek: a ja bsdtara
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> to hyper-v działa podejrzanie dobrze
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> spodziewałem się fatalnej wydajności
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> czas upolować coś do jedzenia
<dj_oko[hyper-v]> ciekawe, co się stanie, jak podepnę dodatkowy Network Adapter...
<attrea> 4GB ramu to ile pozostawic na swap?
<attrea> 512?
<m477__> 0
<m477__> ale niech sie wypowiedza fachowcy
<totalizator> attrea: 4GB jeśli chcesz używać hibernacji
<firemark> attrea: 0
<firemark> attrea: a jak sie boisz to 512mb
<qrq> Witam
<m477__> no czesc
<firemark> attrea: a do hibernacji i tak musisz miec swap, ale odlaczony
<totalizator> że co?
<firemark> totalizator: tak mi się zdaje, ale nigduy nie robiłem
<totalizator> i radzisz innym?
<totalizator> używając hibernacji system zrzuca wszystko do swapu więc żeby to działało partycja swap musi mieć tyle co RAM
<m477__> a jak nie bedzie swapu i wlacze hibernacje to co?
<totalizator> to się nie zahibernuje :)
<firemark> totalizator: źle myślisz, chyba
<firemark> totalizator: powiedzmy ze ktos ma 1gb
<firemark> totalizator: ram, to jest malo na dzisiaj
<firemark> totalizator: i 1gb swap jak mowiles
<firemark> totalizator: jezeli one jest aktywne to prawd. bedzie w polowie zajete
<firemark> totalizator: co sie stanie gdy bedzie hibernizacja?
<totalizator> uff
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-14
<lisu> powitac
<tar-gz> o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<reffolucja> witam
<magic663> witam
<tar-gz> reffolucja, o/
<tar-gz> shpaq, o/
<reffolucja> hem
<nn52> siem
<nn52> menagerem okien w Gnome jest Nautilus??
<nn52> tfu... menager plików :P
<Wizzir> cześć
<nn52> hej
<Wizzir> o, ktoś żyje
<nn52> Wizzir?! xD
<Wizzir> tja, a co?
<nn52> pierw myślałam że to Wizard....
<Wizzir> no, to ja
<Wizzir> a co?
<nn52> huh xd
<Wizzir> siedzę za chamskim proxy, nie chce mi się kombinować z objazdami
<nn52> spoko
<nn52> A ja googluje
<nn52> bo nie lubie dolphina w KDE4 ^^ , chce nautilusa w kde xP.
<nn52> za duże przyzwyczajenie do gnome ;P
<nn52> Gwenview jest fajne
<tar-gz> Zainstaluj nautiliusa pierdzielnij na pasku ikonę i z ikony odpalaj
<Lakii> to mogles na gnome zostac ;P
<tar-gz> kde4 jest fajniejsze niż gnome3
<nn52> dokładnie , KDE4 jest fajniejsze niż gnome3
<nn52> gnome spie[popsuli].
<Wizzir> heh
<Wizzir> tyś nie widziała gnome 1
<Wizzir> :>
<nn52> Gwenview jest ok.
<nn52> nie stety
<nn52> widziałam 2/3 i KDE2/3
<nn52> na Knoppix 6 chyba był KDE3 jeszcze
<nn52> nie pamiętam co było na Aurox :p.
<nn52> to pierwsze moje linuksy
<nn52> Aurox 8 miałam :P.
<nn52> a jakie wasze pierwsze Linuksy?
<nn52> wszyscy zaczynali na Ubu?! o.O
<tar-gz> nn52, aurox był z gnome
<tar-gz> Mój aurox był
<tar-gz> potem knoppix fedora ubuntu 6.10
<nn52> lol podobna droga :D
<nn52> Aurox -> knoppix ->  ubu
<lisu> gdzie tam wszyscy, ja na suse... chyba o0
<lisu> ale dopiero na ubuntu odpaliłem wszystkie sprzety w lapie [wifi, gpu, bluetooth, kamerke] nie bez problemów ale dało się zaradzić, w przeciwienstwie do innych linuchów  i później debian :]
<lisu> najlepsze ubuntu to chyba 8.10 było, wszystko śmigało mi po 10 minutach po "formacie"
<lisu> sprzętowe wsparcie grafiki, blutufy wifiki, nawet chyba wstrzymanie systemu działało lepiej niż w 8.04
<nn52> Ubuntu 5.10 fajny był :D
<lisu> 5 nie próbowałem, w tym czasie red hatem sie cos bawiłem pomiędzy innymi mniejszymi tego świata, ale na żadnym nie chciał odpalić się cały sprzęt, bo zawsze gdzieś brakowało któregoś ze sterów
<nn52> pamiętam jeszcze nazwe
<nn52> Cośtam Borsuk :D
<nn52> tłumaczenie takie
<lisu> swoją drogą, to mogli by udostępnić kod źródłowy dla starszych radków, albo zrobić własnościowe dla jaja 3.x.x
<lisu> wtedy bylbym wniebowziety chyba x]
<nn52> z tego co wiem mają się pozbyć przestarzałego sprzętu
<tar-gz> lisu z hurda korzystaj.
<tar-gz> na bardo bardzo stary sprzęt jak ulał.
<tar-gz> Jednak na bardzo stary ;p
<lisu> tar-gz: no bez przesady, lap ma 3-4 lata, 11.10 z bajerami unity smiga 3d, wiec nie jest taki leciwy jeszcze ;]
<lisu> i tak uzywam fluxów ;]
<tar-gz> ja mam podobny sprzęt
<lisu> tar-gz: turion 64-2 rdzenie, 3 gb ram, grafa ati x1250, wifi, etc.
<nn52> amd 250 x64-2 rdzenie , 4gbram ddr3 , nvidia geforce 250gts 1g  , wifi b/g/n
<lisu> nn52: deko nowszy od mojego ;]
<nn52> lisu: słaby
<nn52> kupa gier nie chodzi :P.
<nn52> znaczy nowych
<nn52> temug gram na konsoli  ^^
<lisu> nn52: najnowsza gra jaka u mnie poszła dawno temu to battylefield 2
<nn52> bf2 do kitu jest osobiscie
<lisu> od tamtej pory 0 gier, nie mam czasu na to
<nn52> polecam bad company 2
<lisu> nn52: pojdzie na moim? nie bardzo
<nn52> zalezy co masz :P
<lisu> win 7, 3 gb ram, 32 bit, ati x1250, turion 64 2 rdzenie - 2 GHz.
<nn52> Procesor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
<nn52> RAM: 2 GB
<nn52> Karta graficzna: GeForce 7800 GT lub ATI X1900 (karta z 256 MB RAM)
<nn52> System operacyjny: Windows XP
<nn52> HDD (Bad Company 2): 15 GB dla cyfrowej wersji lub 10 GB dla pudełkowe
<lisu> czyli nie pójdzie mi, kiedyś gta4 próbowałem, ale niestety nie poszło
<nn52> grafa załaba u cb
<nn52> GTA4 : * nVidia GeForce 7900 lub ATI Radeon X1900 (256 MB)
<lisu> nn52: jak kupowałem sprzęt to nawet nie wiedziałem za co płace, wiedziałem tylko ze toshiba, a jak dostałem w ręce, to okazało się, ze w polsce 2x droższy, wiec nie narzekam :)
 * lisu shots
<nn52> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ fajna strona
 * lisu scores
<nn52> nie działa pod Pingwinami
<lisu> pod windowsami też nie działa, bo wymaga javy ;p
<nn52> :D
<nn52> zadziałał by pod Solaris.... :P
<nn52> no ale... :P działą tylko pod Windowsami xD
<lisu> a java to inna platforma, wiec w zasadzie można próbować odpalić w htc sensation / s galaxy s2 i może bby co poradziło
<Wizzir> o czym mowa?
<tar-gz> ;DD
<mati75> #pclinuxos-pl
<mati75> j zgubiłem
<dziadu> cześć
<dziadu> mam dziwny problem
<dziadu> kiedy uruchamian thinderbirda to mi sie plasma crashuje (KDE4) oraz TB zawiesza
<tar-gz> dziadu, to spróbuj z innym klientem e-mail
<kklimonda> ma ktoś pomysł czemu ping nie potrafi rozwinąć adresu do ip, ale nslookup sobie radzi?
<kklimonda> ah, wina avahi najwyraźniej i tego, że ciągle używam domen z .local
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jak tam- obadaliscie juz previewa win8 ;)?
<kklimonda> szymon_g: sciaga sie dopiero ;)
<szymon_g> ja tez kklimonda  :)
<szymon_g> po przyjsciu z pracy sie vboksem pobawie. albo na dysku zainstaluje
<tar-gz> lol ... ubuntu 11.10 zżera pobiera więcej mocy.
<qermit> pobierozżera?
<kklimonda> no fajnie się ten nowy windows zapowiada :/
<kklimonda> tar-gz: tak to jest, jak się zbiera soft z różnych miejsc - ktoś coś spartoli, i jest problem
<tar-gz> ;)
<tar-gz> Ja mam atoma, a według testów na atomie wzrost poboru mocy jest większy tylko o 4%
<tar-gz> Więc zbytniej różnicy nie odczuję.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, powiedz mi. Bardziej wiarygodne jest free -m czy monitor systemu
<kklimonda> oba powinny podawać ~to samo
<kklimonda> we free -m musisz patrzeć w drugi wiersz
<kklimonda> wow
<kklimonda> jaki fajny task manager
<tar-gz> gdzie?
<kklimonda> w windows 8
<tar-gz> czyli KDE4 po odpaleniu w backtrack5 zużywa 140MB
<tar-gz> menu wygląda jak Lancelot w KDE troszkę. Zresztą całe środowisko wygląda jak KDE
<tar-gz> O, ubuntu zrezygnowało z aptitude
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem czy *zrezygnowało*
<kklimonda> nie ma go zainstalowanego
<kklimonda> od jakiegoś czasu już
<tar-gz> dawno nie używałem
<tar-gz> vidalią się ktoś bawił?
<m477__> kklimonda: na wirtualnej maszynie go instalowales?
<foreste> czesc
<kklimonda> m477__: tak
<m477__> 32 czy 64 bitowy?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: co to jest ten previev? prawie w pelni funckjonalny system?
<tar-gz> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no mniej więcej - nie wiem na ile funkcjonalny
<kklimonda> sporo rzeczy jeszcze nie jest gotowych, ale to co jest zdaje się działać
<kklimonda> chyba nie ma limitów w stylu "to jest demo; kup pełną wersję"
<BlessJah> wlasnoe o to chodzi
<BlessJah> czy sobie pouzywam troche w8, ajtam ze jakies segfaulty czasami
<tar-gz> BlessJah: w8 za friko jest do pobrania?
<m477__> tak
<tar-gz> trial?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: developer preview
<m477__> jak wlaczyc w virtualboxie emulacje -64bitow? :<
<tar-gz> BlessJah: czyli niestabilny badziew bez możliwości updatu tak?
<tar-gz> Ide poszukać wymagań sprzętowych z w8, trzeba sobie humor poprawić
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ja wiem tylko ze cos takiego wydali
<m477__> tar-gz: 1ght cpu 1gb ram
<m477__> ghz
<m477__> poprawilo?
<tar-gz> m477__: to ja Ci powiem, że jak na takim komputerze będzie to płynnie chodziło to mi kaktus na czole wyrośnie.
<m477__> z tym do producentow nie do mnie :)
<tar-gz> ja tylko mówię ;p
<tar-gz> BlessJah: będziesz testował w8?
<BlessJah> moze spojrze
<tar-gz> Później zdasz sprawozdanię
<m477__> na pismie
<tar-gz> świętym
<BlessJah> chce centosa 6 pomeczyc i mam chrapke na hurda i/lub reactOSa
<BlessJah> m477__: pytal cie kto?
<BlessJah> bbl
<tar-gz> hurda z debianem?
<BlessJah> gn hurd
<BlessJah> bbl
<m477__> BlessJah: a co
<m477__> kanal publiczny
<m477__> :)
<lisu> `g conky squeeze
<Przekliniak> lisu: Debian -- Details of package conky in squeeze: <http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/conky>
<tar-gz> korzysta ktoś  z 11.10?
<lisu> tar-gz: ja miałem jeszcze 5 godzin temu ;]
<lisu> tar-gz: zgadnij co teraz mam x]
<tar-gz> lisu: wysypało się?
<lisu> tar-gz: skąd, po prostu juz nie chciało się dalej aktualizować
<tar-gz> Nie mam pojecia
<lisu> tar-gz: przez to wywaliłem, bo co mi z bety, której nie będę mógł zakrutalizować do stable jak nadejdzie wiekopomna chwila
<lisu> tar-gz: squeeza postawiłem
<tar-gz> jakto nie będziesz mógł do stable zaktualizować.
<tar-gz> jak to*
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> tar-gz: bo mi wywala aktualizacje, w sensie, coś kwasi update-manager
<tar-gz> a to pobiore 11.10 i z live stestuje
<lisu> tar-gz: ale polecam ino na pendrajw, bo szkoda płytki
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> lisu: http://i.imgur.com/BQVBr.png patrz jaki fajny conky a jak krzeczy ;-(
<lisu> tar-gz: w ogóle to tak ssie mi baterię, ze szkoda gadać, musze nową kupic do lapa
<lisu> tar-gz: ty masz jeszcze 11.04 ;p
<tar-gz> ta
<lisu> szkoda instalować 11.10, mówie ci, poczekaj do stable
<tar-gz> zaraz possam bete tylko gdzieś ją znajde
<tar-gz> chce zobaczyć, czy unity coś się zmieniło
<lisu> bardziej procesor obciąża
<tar-gz> lisu: jaki masz proc?
<lisu> tar-gz: zmieniło się, imho na lepsze
<lisu> turion 64 x2 2GHz
<tar-gz> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/09/pobor-mocy-ubuntu-1110-nawet-o-50.html
<lisu> czytałem, duzo wczesniej to zauważyłem, jak bateria w lapie nie trzymała mi 30 minut tylko 10
<syla> cześć
<syla> pomoże mi kotś w kwestji ubuntu
<tar-gz> syla: o/
<tar-gz> w kwestji? Zapowiada się ciekawie.
<lisu> syla: zależy z czym masz problem.
<BlessJah> lisu: znowu???
<syla> tar-gz, wiesz może jak zmienić kodowanie dzwięku żeby mi się skype nie przycinał
<tar-gz> z ortografiją
<lisu> x]
<tar-gz> kodowanie dźwięku na utf-8 zmień
<lisu> BlessJah: co znowu?
<BlessJah> lisu: problemy z energią
<syla> tar-gz, smieszne ale dzięki
<lisu> BlessJah: a no to ba, bateria całkiem padnięta x]
 * BlessJah zastanawia się, jaki będzie wynik wielkiego sprzątania
<BlessJah> lisu: zamiast 30 trzymała 10, to wina baterii czy ubuntu zeżarło 20 minut?
<syla> podpowie mi ktoś wiem że gdzieś w konsoli to trzeba zrobić ale niewiem w którym pliku
<lisu> BlessJah: myślę tak, że bateria stara, ale ubu ją dobiło x]
<tar-gz> syla: tylko w skype Ci ścina?
<syla> tak reszta działa bez problemu
<BlessJah> htc chce kupic webOS
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> zostały jeszcze te tablety gdzieś?
<lisu> lol, chyba nawet 10 minut nie styknie x]
<tar-gz> na co?
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> adblock na opere sie nie sprawdza
<lisu> tar-gz: na baterii, nowa 120 pln, wiec nie ma co dusić
<mati75> BlessJah: musisz go ustawić na polske
<BlessJah> mati75: ustawiłem na polskę
<lisu> BlessJah: oprera ssie, dzis w robocie przegladalem na operze u jusera to strony z fleszami skakały, ze nie dało sie linku nadusić ;/
<mati75> BlessJah: a włączyłeś?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> aż tak głupi nie jestem
<tar-gz> BlessJah: prawym [ZABLOKUJ ZAWARTOŚĆ] i po kolei blokujesz to co Ci niepotrzebne
<BlessJah> jak coś nie działa, to zaczynam od sprawdzenia, czy do prądu włączyłem
<mati75> pokaż stronę na której ci nie działa
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> mati75: masz rację
<BlessJah> odpalę FF i sprawdze kilka stron
<BlessJah> i wtedy powiem
<BlessJah> mati75: który adblock jest lepszy? bo są dwa a nawet trzy
<lisu> jeden kwas, i tak interie "rozwala" jak doda sie plGeneral do listy
<mati75> BlessJah: opera AdBlock
<BlessJah> miałem NoAds
<BlessJah> bo się na wbudowanego noscripta skusiłem
<BlessJah> teraz sprawdzę
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYWNuOQ
<BlessJah> mam 0.52 adblocka
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nk jest chyba jedną z bardziej reprezentatywnych stron
<mati75> kiedy to ja na nk byłme
<mati75> rok już pewnie dawno minął
<BlessJah> zwracam honor
<BlessJah> noads o kant dupy, adblock sobie radzi
<BlessJah> bugmenot zapytanie wysyla na zadanie czy zawsze laduje na serwer to, co przegladamy?
<BlessJah> Wow! Wiejskie Życie właśnie podarowało mi 2650 Monet! Graj regularnie, to też dostaniesz! Lecę do moich krówek :D <- szkoda że tej się nie da wyciąć
<mati75> zaktualizowałem sobie adblocka
<BlessJah> a ja zaraz wytnę śledzika
<BlessJah> o ile się da
<BlessJah> ke? nk jest ładowane JSem?
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> nawet nie wiedziałem, że temat RedmondXP może mieć zalety :D
<mati75> BlessJah: szukaj userscriptów
<BlessJah> mati75: gra nie warta świeczki
<BlessJah> kiedyś pół nk wyciąłem w pień własnym cssem
<BlessJah> po id i grupach wycinałem, pięknie działało
<BlessJah> wielkie sprzątanko na dysku...
<Wizard> pół czego wyciąłeś?
<BlessJah> Wizard: dawno i nieprawda
<BlessJah> Wizard: pół nk schowałem scustomizowanym CSS w operze
<Wizard> co to nk?
<lisu> Wizard: nasza-kurewnia
<tar-gz> Wizard: za wulgi go kopłeś?
<tar-gz> a no tak powód jest. Ślepy już jestem.
<Wizard> cóż
<m477> nie, za nasza klase..
<m477> only fb
<Wizard> ja tam fluksboksa lubię :)
<m477> :/
<m477> a co ma flux do nk?
<tar-gz> unity w 11.10 oparte jest na gnome3?
<Wizard> tar-gz, pewnie tak
<Wizard> m477, no napisałeś only fluxbox
<BlessJah> m477: ciebie nikt nie lubi
<BlessJah> za dużo z dysku nie pousuwałem
<ChaosEngine> re
<BlessJah> :|
<tar-gz> Wizard: ubu masz gdzies jeszcze?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: głęboko
<m477> nie klam
<Wizard> tar-gz, jasne
<Wizard> na tym komputerze np.
<tar-gz> i masz unity?
<tar-gz> te nowe unity jest straszne. Te 2d lepsze jest.
<Wizard> nie mam, unity jest fatalne do dotykowego ekranu
<Wizard> to, szanuj polski język, bo też wylecisz
<Wizard> te to liczba mnoga
<Wizard> co ty jesteś jakiś Góral czy Kaszub?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a ty co takie czystki chcesz robić?
<tar-gz> Te 2d - te dwuwymiarowe unity
<Wizard> bastetmilo, czemu czystki?
<Wizard> jest napisane w temacie (i nie ja to pisałem) żeby szanować język
<Wizard> mam "podstawę prawną" do kopania za błędy gramatyczne
<tar-gz> a gdzie ja Ci go nie szanuje?
<Wizard> "te nowe unity"
<tar-gz> Te synek ino jak byda godoł po Ślonsku to mie wyciepnąć niy możesz!
<Wizard> no niby nie
<tar-gz> To wola sie godoć po swojymu niż łonaczyć na tyn drugi jynzyk. Do mie to jest te unity a nie to unity
<Wizard> lol
<tar-gz> godosz te góry, a niy to góry
<tar-gz> bo jo dobrze wiym, że to som góry jak sie na nie patrza
<tar-gz> 'urf
<tar-gz> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> tja
<tar-gz> no kodowanie mom dobre
<Wizard> no dobrze, tar-gz, to szanuj śląską gwarę w takim razie ;)
<Wizard> a po śląsku mówisz te koło czy to koło?
<tar-gz> te koło
<tar-gz> bo koło to po ślonsku jest rower
<Wizard> dobra, ida
<Wizard> byda krupniok jod
<tar-gz> ja?
<Wizard> ja
<tar-gz> Jerona dej sie bajconć
<foreste> ma ktos dysk 40gb ?
<tar-gz> Wizard: skondżeś jest gorou parszywy?
<foreste> kupilbym ;d
<Wizard> tar-gz, z Radomska
<tar-gz> Aaaa, to je kolo sosnowca
<foreste> testowac np windows8
<foreste> i roznego typu tego gowna ;d
<Wizard> tar-gz, ta, koło
<Wizard> z 90km
<Wizard> rzeczywiście koło
<Wizard> i nie jestem parszywy :S
<tar-gz> ;D niy ważne jakżeś je tam ze aldraichu toś je gorol
<BlessJah> foreste: ile dasz?
<tar-gz> Wizard: dziołcha mie wczorej określiła mianym "szpenego hadziaja"
<foreste> 40zl ;d
<Wizard> tar-gz, no może jesteś, ale ja nie jestem parszywy :S
<Wizard> ja tu kulturalnie, a ty mnie wyzywasz
<tar-gz> ;d
<BlessJah> foreste: ło panie
<BlessJah> foreste: skad jestes?
<BlessJah> juz go pakuje i wysylam
<foreste> lukow ;d
<foreste> BlessJah:  zapisalem  zglosze sie ;p
<tar-gz> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<tar-gz> no... działa
<BlessJah> foreste: wojewodztwo jakie?
<foreste> lubelskie
<BlessJah> czyli jeden pies
<foreste> zobacze na gieldzie elizowka
<foreste> tam  za 10zl moge miec
<foreste> 40zl ;d
<foreste> tfu 40gb
<m477> usiany bad sektorami
<m477> bez mozliwosci sprawdzenia czy w ogole dziala
<Wizard> m477, widać, że się gówno znasz
<Wizard> 7 dni rękojmi
<Wizard> przy czym można chyba zwrócić nawet bez podania przyczyny, ale tego nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> w przypadku uszkodzenia - na bank
<m477> na elizowce?
<foreste> no
<tar-gz-kodowanie> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> cześć ŁukaszST
<tar-gz> chromium jest lżejsza czy chrome?
<mati75> przecież to jeden pies
<tar-gz> chromium jest otwarta
<tar-gz> więc czymś różnić się muszą
<mati75> tylko licencją i logiem się różnią
<tar-gz> Po co zamykać kod z chrome i ten sam otwierać dla chromium?
<tar-gz> bz sensu
<tar-gz> bz*
<tar-gz> bez ;D *
<mati75> chrome ma licencje bsd
<BlessJah> mati75: chrome czy chromium?
<BlessJah> chrome ma flasha
<mati75> chrome
<mati75> chromium to gpl
<foreste> mati75: chrome ssie ;d
<Wizard> używa ktoś geany?
<foreste> chrome jest grube a udaje laske ;d
<mati75> gdzie tam grube
<mati75> to suplement przeglądarki
<mati75> => Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/X.org/individual/app/xf86dga-1.0.2.tar.bz2
<mati75> to sobie poczekam
<foreste> grube jeden proces tnie na kilka temu wydaje ze letkie ;d
<Wizard> to jak bulimia prawie :)
<foreste> dodatku chrome moze byc naspikowane roznymi trojanami rzadowymi ;d
<Diabelko> mati75: chrome na bsd?
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi sie zdarza
<Wizard> BlessJah, jak je widzisz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: swietne, ale nie ma refactora
<kklimonda> o, Canonical wypuścił proporcjonalnego fonta
<kklimonda> w końcu
<Wizard> BlessJah, :(
<Wizard> a podpowiada składnię?
<Wizard> umie gtk-doc czytać?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: chrome ma przeglądarkę pdf, flasha i coś tam jeszcze
<kklimonda> tar-gz: więc chromium teoretycznie będzie lżejsze, ale w praktyce jako, ze chrome i tak ładuje to wszystko on demand róznicy nie zauważysz
<BlessJah> podpowiada w dymkach
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to gtk-doc
<Diabelko> teraz nie warto używać chrome/chromium bo mają brzydkie loga
<foreste> zresta nie lubie polityki google po zmianie ceo
<foreste> krok do tylu ;d
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie ma żadnego sensownego IDE które potrafi sobie z gtk-doc radzić
<kklimonda> Wizard: chociaz w sumie emacs całkiem ładnie sobie radził ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda, a anjuta?
<Wizard> jest bez sensu
<Wizard> emacsa i jego skrótów nie chcę na oczy widzieć
<kklimonda> Wizard: anjuta jest straszna
<kklimonda> niestabilna, biedna etc.
<Wizard> no napisałem, że bez sensu
<kklimonda> ale tak, chyba z gtk-doc potrafi korzystać
<Wizard> no nic, był jakiś oddzielny program do gtk-doc
<kklimonda> devhelp
<Wizard> taki, co też szukać umiał
<Wizard> o właśnie
<kklimonda> ja z tego korzystam zawsze
<Wizard> jak się obronię, to portuję moją pracę na C
<Wizard> aje!
<foreste> kto uzywa uslugi gnota g+ ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: co z tym gtk-doc?
<kklimonda> Wizard: a w czym ją napisałeś?
<Wizard> nic, devhelp powinien starczyć
<Wizard> kklimonda, java/swing
<kklimonda> Wizard: no to nie portuj, przepisz tylko GUI na java/gtk+ ;)
<Wizard> port do C/gtk to będzie masakra
<Wizard> kklimonda, hmm
<Wizard> dobry pomysł
<Wizard> zajebisty wręcz
<Wizard> ale to i tak wiąże się z przepisaniem połowy programu
<Wizard> a chciałem potem się wziąć za pisanie trochę
<kklimonda> przepisanie w C i tak zajmie ci więcej czasu
<BlessJah> Wizard: gtk-doc
<foreste> fajnie miec 80 kanalow ;d
<foreste> ciekawe czemu tvp nie zrobila platformy cyfrowej
<foreste> a gowniana narzemna molestuja
<foreste> jakies glupie dvb daja
<foreste> platforma cyfrowa taniej bylo utrzymac niz kilka tys nadajnikow remontowac
<foreste> i dostosowac do mpeg4
<foreste> i tak 65% polakow mosi kupic tuner dvb ;d
<foreste> i antene
<foreste> to juz kupic cyfrowy tuner satelitarny i miec ok 500 kanalow ;d
<foreste> a nie 14 kanalow z cienka oferta programowa
<foreste> od miesiaca mam 80 kanalow za 28zl miech ;d     warto bylo
<foreste> w cyfrze +
<m477> *6rywa1ace
<m477> num look :<
<jacekowski> foreste: ze co?
<jacekowski> foreste: nadajniki cyfrowe czy analogowe trzeba utrzymywac tak samo
<jacekowski> tar-gz: chrome i chromium to to samo
<foreste> czyli nie oplaca sie ;d
<jacekowski> tar-gz: tylko ze chrome to buildy od google
<jacekowski> tar-gz: tak samo jak firefox i seaweasel
<foreste> chronium pozbawione jest trojanow ;d
<jacekowski> foreste: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> foreste: musza nadawac analogowo dalej
<foreste> w 2014 calkowicie wylacza ;d
<jacekowski> no to wtedy
<foreste> tylko bedzie dvb ;p
<jacekowski> foreste: a dvb to wlasnie cyfrowy standard
<jacekowski> foreste: ten sam ktorego uzywaja syfry i polszmaty
<foreste> ale droga satelitarna byloby taniej
<jacekowski> nie
<foreste> jeden nadajnik
<foreste> a nie 500
<jacekowski> wysylany w kosmos za kilkaset milionow
<foreste> czy 1000
<jacekowski> i nie 500 nadajnikow
<jacekowski> tylko poczekaj zaraz sprawdze
<jacekowski> 60 okolo
<tar-gz> jak mi nie będzie w 2014 roku działał telewizor to go wyrzue przez okno.
<foreste> tak duzo;]
<jacekowski> i w przypadku awarii nie masz padu wszystkiego
<jacekowski> tylko jakis maly kawalek
<foreste> mam nowe jajo
<foreste> rc5
<jacekowski> foreste: sat sie oplaca jak nie masz nadajnikow
<jacekowski> foreste: jak masz nadajniki to przerobka ich na cyfrowe wychodzi znacznie taniej
<foreste> ja bym pozamykal te nadajniki :)
<foreste> i wiecej kasy bylo by na tvp
<foreste> bo tvp jest mizerna ;d
<foreste> kiedys mieli fasjne programy
<foreste> teraz 60% emisji tvp to tenelowele
<TheNumb> foreste: szczególnie te do 12 rano.
<TheNumb> te fajne, żeby nie było
<foreste> moda na sukces  klan m jak milosc etc
<jacekowski> a z czego by nadawali
<jacekowski> jakby nie mieli nadajnikow
<foreste> kiedys byl labo
<foreste> tfu laboratorium laboratiorium w kuchni roznego typu dokumenty etc
<foreste> teraz same seriale
<tar-gz> google chrome jakoś szybciej mi strony wyświetla
<TheNumb> tar-gz: niż...?
<foreste> firefox :>
<tar-gz> niż opera
<foreste> :<
<tar-gz> foreste: ile Ty masz lat?
<foreste> to optymizuj opere :|
<foreste> 26lat
<TheNumb> foreste: to jeszcze został Ci rok.
<tar-gz> foreste:
<TheNumb> foreste: klub 27.
<tar-gz> Ty poważnie jakiś dziwny jestes
<foreste> :>
<foreste> wiem ;p
<foreste> marudny wymagam  tego co inni na to oko przymykaja ;p
<TheNumb> Bym sobie poszłuchał jakiejś muzyki elektronicznej :<
<foreste> energy 2000
<TheNumb> Chyba sie zadowole aural planet na razie.
<foreste> energy mix 28 hardstyle ;p
<tar-gz> TheNumb: Dj Fresh- Hypercaine
<tar-gz> Penduum Watercolour
<TheNumb> tar-gz: mam całą płytkę :P
<tar-gz> kurcze troche tego mam na jakimś pendraku
<tar-gz> ;-)
<TheNumb> Po Aural Planet poleci... Biliński.
<DarkSmark> ahh te nicki
<Wizard> DarkSmark, co nicki?
<DarkSmark> |B|enedyktXVI opuścił/a czat (Remote host closed the connection
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> on ma coś z głową
<Wizard> ;)
<macer1> O nie. zaczęło się.
<macer1> Znowu robią upgrady serwerów freenode
<Wizard> no i?
<Wizard> kiedyś trzeba
<BlessJah> wyglada na to, ze mojego nie ruszaja
<macer1> Nieee...
<macer1> Zaczęło się
<macer1> ufff
<macer1> już po wszystkim
<macer1> żyjemy
<BlessJah> to dopiero jeden
<BlessJah> 5 ma byc
<macer1> NIEEEE!!!
<macer1> wszyscy poumieramy
<ChaosEngine> We R DOOMED!!
<ChaosEngine> doomni ;-)
<BlessJah> hum, co sie stalo?
<macer1> netsplity, BlessJah
<BlessJah> oj, nie, nie
<BlessJah> ja bylem i jestem na niesplitowanym serwerze
<BlessJah> wymienili w notice te resetowane
<macer1> BlessJah (blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah) has quit (Quit: Changing server)
<BlessJah> czyli nie netsplit
<BlessJah> ssl zalaczalem i zatrybilo
<BlessJah> hm... ipv6?
<BlessJah> nah, po co
<macer1> Apokalipsa 2011. Netsplity na freenode.
<foreste> kompiluje nowe jajko
<foreste> metoda debiana
<edek> Nie róbcie sobie jaj z papieża
<foreste> kurde chce schela :<
<foreste> tez tak wisiec jak inni :<
 * karni wisi sobie
<BlessJah> karni: powiesili cie za...?
<karni> BlessJah: za pasek zadań
<BlessJah> a co zrobiles?
<karni> BlessJah: :P "23:50 < foreste> tez tak wisiec jak inni :<"
<foreste> lol
<foreste> jajo mi ze 2,5 kopiluje ;/
<foreste> 2,5h
<foreste> potrzebuje nowszego pc :<
<karni> foreste: albo nie kompilować jajek
<foreste> karni:  moj pc ma ze 6 lat ;]
<foreste> jeszcze kastracyjnego athlona mam
<karni> foreste: tym bardziej nie powinieneś kompilować jajka? :)
<karni> miałem athlona w laptopie. matko jak się grzał..
<foreste> sempron 2800+
<BlessJah> karni: jak sie grzal?
<foreste> mazy mi o intel duo core <3
<karni> BlessJah: tak, że smażyłem jajka, zamiast kompilować jedno.
<karni> BlessJah: na tyle, że przez najbliższe kilka lat nie chcę lap'a z procem AMD. Intel ftw niestety póki co..
<karni> a chciałem wspierać AMD
<foreste> amd to kupa ;d
<foreste> ja mam lapka z intel core
<BlessJah> karni: ale jaka temp?
<karni> foreste: włąśnie napisałeś, że masz Athlon'a. To nie jest Intel :P
<BlessJah> moj dwurdzeniowy amd pracuje w 60 stopni, a potrafi sie nagrzac do 80
<foreste> jak by mial 2 gb ram i dobre dvd i przejcowke z ps/2 na usb to pc poszedl do lamusa
<karni> BlessJah: jakieś dzkie.. nie pamiętam, kilka lat temu. 70 pare, tak czy inaczej - wyraźnie odczuwalne, w lato natomiast nie do wytrzyania utrzymać laptop na udach przez dłuższą chwile
<BlessJah> karni: akurat 70 to normalna temperatura obciazonego procka
<BlessJah> te w lapkach sie do 100 potrafia nagrzac
<BlessJah> odczuwales z powodu obudowy, nie proca
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> znowu crash ppp lub wvdial
<foreste> wlacze pornola na satelicie
<foreste> bo nudzi mi sie
<foreste> jeszcze musze 30 min czekac
<karni> BlessJah: obecnie 64*C. wydaje mi się, że ten AMD oscylował między 70 coś a 104, ale nie chciałem robic sobie siary :P
<karni> foreste: masz pornola na satelicie! osom ;]
<foreste> mam nadzieje tvtime nie zamuli pc i nie spowolni kopilacje
<foreste> karni:  cyfre + mam ;p
<karni> foreste: wooooo cyfra+ \o/ !!?!
<karni> DarkSmark: dziwi mnie, że jeszcze nie widzę emot typu "xD" :D
<foreste> pakiet 80 kanalow
<karni> w000t !! 80?!
<foreste> kodowanych
<karni> un-fking-belivable! miazga :)
<foreste> najbardziej lubie discovery ogladac ;]
<BlessJah> karni: mozliwe ze oscylowal
<foreste> i discovery science ;p
<karni> Czy ja jestem na prawdę taki beznadziejny w trollowaniu :< ?
<DarkSmark> karni: u mnie obojetnie jaka emotka jest wstawiana z przyzwyczajenia żeby osoba pisząca wiedziała że czytam to mimo tego że nic nie pisze :D
<karni> DarkSmark: brakuje mi przecinków w tym tym wielokrotnie złożonym zdaniu, ale przyjmuję do wiadomości :D
<BlessJah> tak
<DarkSmark> brakuje tylko dwóch
<karni> DarkSmark: :D
<karni> DarkSmark: już czaje :D
<foreste> dzis bede sciagal win 8 xd
<DarkSmark> pozatym możesz sobie wyrażenia regularne zastosować jak znasz moją pisownie i powstawiasz sobie co chcesz i gdzie chcesz :D
<foreste>  zobaczymy coto za gowno nowe xd
<karni> DarkSmark: XD
<BlessJah> foreste: jedyna jaka stosowalem, az disney nazwal tak swoj kanal dla dzieci :<
<foreste> no
<foreste> najlepsze minki sa w south parku xd
<DarkSmark> win8 oparty jest na ubuntu znając ich polityke :D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: unsuccesful troll
<foreste> xD
<DarkSmark> czyli weź rozwiązanie innych i każ płacić jak było z netscape ;D
<foreste> sa jakies farmy do kompilowania programow ?
<BlessJah> foreste: nie, ale mozesz zalozyc
<foreste> znowu crash :<
<szymon_g> witam
<foreste> witaj
<foreste> moglem te jajko ukroic ;d
<foreste> to szybciej bylo by ;d
<foreste> ja zasuwam confingu dystrybucyjnym
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-15
<lisu> re
<lisu> pytanko: czemu / zajmuje mi 100% dostepnego miejsca, a za 5 minut mam znowu 25% wolnego na partycji / ?
<shpaq> mornin'
<ChaosEngine> gday
<TheNumb> lisu: magia świąt
<TheNumb> lisu: <:
<m477> ;]
<m477> napewno lisu jest teraz w niebowziety, ze swieta do niego w tym roku przyszly tak wczesnie
<Wizzir> cześć
<Wizzir> qermit: gdzie jest krzyż?!
<Wizzir> dawaj krzyż
<lisu> urwać nać, zawsze kiedy bjest nadzieja na chwile wolnego cos sie musi zjumać
<qermit> o/
<tar-gz> o/
<karni> bry \o
<tar-gz> ;-)
<bastetmilo> karni: o/
<karni> \o bastetmilo
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> lisu1: problem?
<lisu1> `g test łącza
<Przekliniak> lisu1: Internet Speed Test - tester prędkości łącza: <http://www.speedtest.pl/>
<lisu1> BlessJah: no wlasnie dziwne, www mi nie smiga ;/
 * BlessJah odchudził system o 1/3
<fi9o> lisu1: Jak www to cos z dns?
<lisu1> wewnętrzna sieć luks, ale zew coś kwasi
<BlessJah> lisu1: tracerty posyłaj, może któryś się przebije
<lisu1> fi9o: 100% dns, musze dzis sie udać do admina
<lisu1> ... jakie piwo z nim wychylić ;]
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> postawmy mpc
<BlessJah> *mpd
<fi9o> Bueh
<lisu1> o0 o0 o0 matko, zapłacony mam internet? x] hehehe
<fi9o> Ja wczoraj troche przepiwkowalem
<fi9o> I dzis nie mam ochoty raczej
 * lisu1 w sobote na kawalerkim popiwkował totalnie
<fi9o> ;)
<lisu1> kurde, niezapłacony net x] a ja sie dziwie, ze www nie ma ;/
<fi9o> ;DDDD
<fi9o> pr0 jestes
<fi9o> :D
<fi9o> Netia w kwestii rachunkow jest dosc tolerancyjna jak place co drugi miesiac za 2 miechy
<fi9o> ;p
<lisu1> fi9o: spoko, mój isp jest jak do rany przyłóż, też co 2 miechy płace
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> 3.1.0-rc6-linuxhax
<foreste> moj kernel ;d
<foreste> rano przed spaniem ten kerl troche kastracilem ;d
<foreste> bo ten z 21:30 szkonczyl kopilowac o 5:30 :<
<foreste> na confingu dystrybucji
<DarkSmark> ty farmerze :D
<foreste> wywalilem stery pmcia i graficzne i sound ktorych pc niemialem
<julek> heh... ja tam kernel kompiluje kilka minut...
<julek> a nie 8 godzin;)
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> test
<lisu> jest
<m477> fluxa bez gnoma nie uruchomie?
<kklimonda> m477: flux?
<m477> box
<kklimonda> czemu nie miałby go uruchomić?
<DarkSmark> no właśnie czemu? DSL Linux nie ma gnoma wcale a chyba domyślnym jest fluxbox xd
<m477> bo fluxbox to menadzer okien a nie srodowisko
<DarkSmark> haha i z tego powodu potrzebuje on gnoma ? pf
<m477> PYTAM SIE
<kklimonda> m477: no bez gnome będziesz miał tylko fluxboksa - on ma jakieś menu
<DarkSmark> no przecież menadżer okien jest w pełni niezależnym środowiskiem, może najpierw poszukaj o różnicach pomiędzy środowiskiem a menadżerem okien i to prawie to samo..;d
<DarkSmark> czemu akurat fluxbox?;d
<m477> co czemu fluxbox?
<DarkSmark> dlaczego cię akurat fluxbox interesuje :D
<BlessJah> DE != WM
<DarkSmark> <BlessJah> : Ty sypiasz wgl?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: wpisz początkowe litery mojego nicka, np ble
<BlessJah> i wciśnij TAB
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: jak ci idzie?
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, prawie jak terminal w tym xchacie :D (dla niektórych terminator)
<DarkSmark> BlessJah,  nie takie było pytanie
<BlessJah> skopiowałeś mój nick, więc uznałem że o TABie nie wiesz
<BlessJah> skoro już wiesz, że TAB uzupełnia nicki, to możesz rozwinąć skrót 'wgl'
<DarkSmark> w ogóle :D
<BlessJah> tak, sypiam
<nn52> siema , co tam? =)
<DarkSmark> nn52, może najpierw powiedz co u Ciebie :D
<tar-gz> DarkSmark: kto Ty q2 jesteś?
<nn52> DarkSmark, a zaj*ćwir*  ^^
<DarkSmark> tar-gz, brakuje przecinka?
<tar-gz> niby gdzie
<nn52> Testuję chwilowo Windows 8 ( Dev. prev.)
<DarkSmark> bo zadałeś dwa pytania w jednym zdaniu
<DarkSmark> i jak się podoba? ta wersja 64 czy 32 bitowa?
<nn52> 32
<nn52> bo 64 wymaga płyty 8gb
<mati75> nn52: jak chodzi
<DarkSmark> dla 64bitowej chyba jest jeszcze udostepniona z dodatkowymi juz zainstalowanymi nardzedziami
<DarkSmark> wersja obrazu iso*
<nn52> ja mam 32 , i powiem tak, boot ok 7 sekund ( strasznie szybko).
<mati75> są 2 wersje 64 bit
<nn52> to akurat +
<nn52> bo po nie całych 6-7 sekundach mamy panel userów
<nn52> a jest też minus
<mati75> Windows Developer Preview English, 64-bit (x64)
<mati75> DOWNLOAD (3.6 GB)
<nn52> Konto = Kontowi na MS Live... a logowanie trwa do ok. 1 minuty.. co jest porażką...
<mati75> Windows Developer Preview with developer tools English, 64-bit (x64)
<mati75> DOWNLOAD (4.8 GB)
<DarkSmark> mi brakuje w systemach jakiegoś trybu szybkiego uruchamiania (okrojone srodowisko) jak w xPUD (kolo 8 sekund wstaje, w 10 masz juz firefoxa) bo jedyne co to mogę zamykać matryce nie oszczędzając w pełni baterii
<nn52> system ma Dashboard , i Desktop.
<nn52> ale nie wiem jak się go wyłącza... serio serio./.. musze resetem xP/
<nn52> i strasznie podobny do Windows 7 i żadnych nowości poza Dashboardem i Widgetami w dashu.
<nn52> ew. inny z parady Explorer 10
<DarkSmark> nn52, a powiedz mi czy rzeczywiście olbrzymie różnice są pomiędzy win7 a vista.
<nn52> brak programów do Pisania , i graficznych i nie działający AppStore...
<nn52> może będzie w Becie :P
<nn52> to akurat taka alfa
<DarkSmark> w win8 ma być appstore?
<tar-gz> który program pokaże mi temperaturę CPU?
<nn52> tak
<nn52> to to samo co "Centrum Oprogramowanie Ubuntu"
<DarkSmark> oj to ja kiedys przewidzialem ten appstore i mnie to nie dziwi:D
<tar-gz> hmmmm, nie ma flasha w ubuntu 11.10?
<nn52> to ma być baza wszystkich programów windowsowych 'Free ware' jak ina innych licencjach na ich serverach.
<Arachne_> heloł. Wie ktoś, co mogę mieć zwalone w gnome, że po zmianie np. tapety pulpitu, wyrzuceniu killku tapet  i chyba nawet pewnych ustawień nautilusa po restarcie wszystko znów jest po staremu?
<nn52> a BSoD wyglądaa jak ten  z MacOS ;) , tylko ciutke inny.
<DarkSmark> Arachne_, może korzysztasz z LiveCD? XDD
<Arachne_> ver funny ;)
<tar-gz> używał ktoś bety 11.10?
<Arachne_> najbardziej wkurza mnie ta domyslna tapeta, bo jest ohydna
<nn52> z/w
<mati75> tar-gz: ta
<mati75> tar-gz: lubuntu mam
<DarkSmark> tar-gz, http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<nn52> ok już jestem
<tar-gz> mati75: masz tam flasha w repo?
<nn52> wiecie że XChat jest płatny na Winde?! o.O
<althorion> Wiemy, niestety.
<mati75> nn52: nie jest
<tar-gz> nie może być płatny
<althorion> mati75: shareware
<DarkSmark> mIRC jest napewno platne nie wiem czy xchat
<nn52> mati75, jest :) 30 dni Evaulation
<mati75> tar-gz: jest
<nn52> na windowsa XChat jest płatne 20$
<nn52> 30 dni test.
<nn52> potem płacz i płać ... dobre że był ckr[wspomagacz] mam już fulla xD
<althorion> Kiedyś przez to z irssi przez ssh korzystałem.
<tar-gz> mati75: no to ja mam jakieś dziwne repo
<mati75> http://www.silverex.org/download/xchat-2.8.6-2.exe
<DarkSmark> You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days. If, after this time, you would like to continue using the product, you are required to register. Registration is a one time fee of €15.99 (Euro) which can be paid using the PayPal service below.
<DarkSmark> Please enquire by email () for discounted multi-user corporate or small business licenses.
<DarkSmark> http://xchat.org/windows/
<DarkSmark> dziwne nie?
<nn52> a nie mówiłam :D
<DarkSmark> czy to znaczy ze windziarze sa bardziej naiwni?
<nn52> dziwne dziwne :D
<mati75> Official X-Chat for Windows version has been made shareware (30 days trial), but X-Chat is still open-source and licensed under GPL. So there are a few free non-official builds, and mine is among them. You can find more in Wikipedia.
<DarkSmark> a zrodel nie ma otwartych xchat?
<DarkSmark> jak tak to co jak sobie sam kompilne?
<DarkSmark> : D
<nn52> tylko kompilnij na windowsie xDD
<DarkSmark> xD!
<althorion> Bądź twardy, konto shellowe i irssi ;)!
<tar-gz> jak masz kompilator to se kompilniesz
<mati75> xchat to chyba c++
<nn52> nie wiem nie wiem :D
<DarkSmark> ja na windzie ale bardzo dawno korzystalem z visual irc potem z xhydra chyba i nie jest zlee
<mati75> z resztą jest irssi na windows
<mati75> `g irssi windows
<Przekliniak> mati75: Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/>
<DarkSmark> co wy widzicie w irssi?:D
<DarkSmark> <wywoluje wojne>?
<nn52> Czarno  tło :D
<mati75> nn52: ja mam przezroczyste
<althorion> Działa przez ssh :P.
<mati75> DarkSmark: nie lubię okienków programów
<DarkSmark> ale na codzien z domowego biurka nie musisz przez ssh korzystac :D wiec co widzisz w irssi dalej?:D
<Arachne_> nikt mi nie pomoże? :(
<DarkSmark> EKG tez uzywasz?:D
<mati75> DarkSmark: tak
<DarkSmark> :(
<althorion> Nic. Korzystałem, jak na windowsie siedziałem, a nie chciało mi się długo szukać jakiegoś zamiennika dla XChata.
<tar-gz> Arachne_: jaki Ty masz problem?
<DarkSmark> Arachne_, mówisz o tym nowym testowowym ubuntu?
<DarkSmark> ze usunal tapety uruchamia ponownie kompa i dalej sa te domyslne
<DarkSmark> wiemy juz ze nie uzywa live cd xD
<mati75> nn52: http://ompldr.org/vYWQ4Yg
<Arachne_> to testowe instaluje automatycznie podczas aktualizacji?
<DarkSmark> to po lewej to conky?
<mati75> tak
<DarkSmark> ja aktualizuje i mam You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<DarkSmark> mati75, bardzo ladnie i schludnie choc minimalikstycznie wyglada twoj desktop
<mati75> DarkSmark: bo tak ma być
<DarkSmark> mati75,  i tam w tle kompilujesz xchata na windowsa? XDDDD
<mati75> jeszcze bardziej minimalnych używam
<mati75> DarkSmark: nie
<mati75> paczki dla debiana
<Arachne_> heh, mam wersję 11.04
<DarkSmark> to był sarkazm :D
<nn52> mati75, u mnie nie sprawdziło by się
<mati75> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Fast-and-evil-FreeBSD-251497142
<mati75> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Evil-desktop-on-hackbox-216590254
<nn52> ja używma 2-5 serwerów , w tym około 20-60 kanałów ( zalzy od dnia)
<DarkSmark> to jets odtwarzacz moc?:D
<mati75> tak
<DarkSmark> jest tam wgl equalizer?:D
<mati75> nn52: ja mam w tej chwili 25 kanałów
<mati75> jest
<mati75> nn52: potrafie to 40 na raz dochodzić
<DarkSmark> bo dla mnie w odtwarzaczu to jest najwazniejsze a kiedys mając nie zauwazylem korektora
<DarkSmark> Debian minimal - July Shot . SŁIIT!
<DarkSmark> jestem ciekaw czy do MOC'y sa jakies rozszerzenia do last.fm
<nn52> mati75, co to za środowisko?
<nn52> i czy mi się wydaje czy masz conky?
<mati75> nn52: na którym screenie?
<nn52> 1
<nn52> http://ompldr.org/vYWQ4Yg
<mati75> tak conky
<mati75> openbox
<nn52> wyślesz mi twojego conkiego i ustawienia openbox'a? :P
<DarkSmark> 9.95$
<DarkSmark> :D
<mati75> :D
<Misiur> Dobry dzień
<DarkSmark> Dobry wieczór
<Misiur> Pisał ktoś może maturę rozszerzoną z inf?
<DarkSmark> ale ile lat temu :D
<Misiur> Ostatnie 5 lat
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYWQ4bA/Nowy.tar.bz2
<mati75> Misiur: lepiej bierz fizykę rozszerzoną
<mati75> bardziej ci się przyda
<DarkSmark> albo matme ;d
<Misiur> Erm, właściwie nic nie planuję po maturze bo firmę zakładam przed ukończeniem szkoły, ale jak patrzę na arkusze ostatnich lat to dosyć proste
<DarkSmark> w mojej okolicy większość polibud wymaga matmy lub fizyki rozszerzonej
<DarkSmark> to po cóż Ci matura z informatyki ?
<Misiur> Dla checy - słyszałem że mało ludzi się podejmuje
<althorion> Bo jest upierdliwa.
<Misiur> chociaż ja bardziej webowiec, php/python
<Misiur> a tu tylko odmiany C zezwolone
<DarkSmark> a php nie wychodzi z C :(( ooo:(?
<Misiur> Erm, źle się wyraziłem
<DarkSmark> pascala mozesz brac xD
<Misiur> słyszałem, śmiechta trochę :D
<Misiur> http://polishwords.com.pl/blog/2008/matura-z-informatyki/ - patrzę tutaj i myślę czy jak będzie to bym wziął C++ w GCC
<soee> argh, jest ktos kto zna w miare dobrze OO ?
<Ashiren24> tlen?
<nn52> Gra ktoś w Counter Strike Online?
<TheNumb> nn52: que?
<nn52> Zadałam proste pytanie , czy kto kolwiek gra w CS:Online
<TheNumb> nn52: a to już wyszło?
<nn52> TheNumb,  od tygodnia w to gram xD.
<TheNumb> nn52: link
<kklimonda> soee: open office?
<soee> kklimonda, tak
<nn52> moment
<nn52> http://cso.iahgames.com/Site/Content.aspx?id=46 ^^ , lepiej z downloadera ściągać
<nn52> ja gram na Singapore , bo na Europe niema
<nn52> jest tylko na Amerykę Północną , Chiny , Taiwan , Honkong , Japonia , Południowa Korea , SIngapir, malezja i indonezja
<TheNumb> To pierdzielę.
<TheNumb> Wolę już CS:S :P
<nn52> :D
<nn52> spore wymagania , gra ssie 1GB ram
<nn52> Counter Strike:Neo nie jest złe ( http://www.csneo.com/ <- link)>
<Misiur> CS:S, albo BF:P4F
<TheNumb> Misiur: ++
<nn52> Chociaż z niecierpliwością czekam na Global offensive
<TheNumb> Misiur: tylko szkoda, że to drugie pod linuchem/mac ni chu-chu.
<nn52> jka nie :P
<TheNumb> nn52: BF:P4F nie pyka pod wine.
<nn52> Global offensive będzie na WIndows,MAC OS X , PS3 i , XBOX360 ;]
<TheNumb> nn52: nie o tym mowa ;p
<nn52> wiem że działa pod wine
<nn52> ale działa na wirtualizacji
<Misiur> 4GB ramu nie wystarczy do jednoczesnego XP i 10.04
<Misiur> przynajmniej jak PS'a odpaliłem na windowsie i cośtam robiłem
<nn52> mi to tam zwisa.. mam 4gb rama :P
<TheNumb> Misiur: raczysz żartować? :D
<TheNumb> Misiur: odpaliłem windowsa 8 dp z 2G ramu przydzielonego :D
<Misiur> no tak, ale robiłeś dużo rzeczy na obu naraz?
<TheNumb> Misiur: śmigało że hej.
<TheNumb> Misiur: mhm
<nn52> x32?
<nn52> zaczy 86
<TheNumb> Misiur: trenowałem visual studio 11
<Misiur> hm, no cóż, odpaliłem naprawde wymagający lay kolegi co mi nawet na samym windowsie zawieszał kompa xD
<TheNumb> nn52: x86_64
<nn52> 2gb to tyle min. wymaga by wejść :D
<TheNumb> nn52: na 512 też działał
<nn52> mi windows xp działa na 20mb ram , tylko łąduje się ok godzine ^^
<Misiur> pagefile daje rade
<nn52> xD
<TheNumb> Ja tam zawsze dawałem xp 192M ramu i ładował się normalnie.
<nn52> to za dużo :D
<nn52> xD
<nn52> zwała ile na IAHGames chińskich gierek xD
<nn52> 39gb to wystarczająco na XP? xD
<systemik> 3GB to minimum na sam system
<nn52> aktualnie zajmuje 15gb... ciekawe na ile starczy
<nn52> 16,6gb pomyłka
<TheNumb> nn52: co tam trzymasz?
<Misiur> C:\Windows\Program Files\WinRar\HORSEPORN
<TheNumb> Misiur: :D
<Misiur> oh, taa, PF w /Windows
<nn52> PF??
<nn52> TheNumb, programy i aktualizacje
<nn52> ja mam orginalnego XP ..... Pro :P
<Misiur> naise :D Ja do sprzętu firmy tylko mac'i i PC'ty z debianem będę miał
<nn52> :D
<Gethiox> co byście polecili na serwer pulpitu zdalnego? to coś zintegrowane w ubuntu średnio mnie zadowala.
<TheNumb> Gethiox: x11vnc
<Gethiox> TheNumb, dzięki, przetestuję
<ntat> Wiecie czy można w wersji Live linuksa ustawić plik wymiany na pendrive? Mam do zainstalowania na komputerze z 256 MB ramu system, który ma tylko instalator graficzny. Sam system po mękach się uruchomi ale potem zostaje mu 5 MB wolnej pamięci i instalator już nie rusza.
<qermit> ntat: pytanie jak szybko chcesz się pozbyć pendrive
<qermit> ale oczywiście można
<ntat> qermit, tylko na czas instalacji potrzebuję więcej pamięci
<qermit> no to zrób mkswap a potem swapon
<ntat> ok, analizuję pomysł... :]
<julek> czesc
<julek> heh... instalowanie linuksa na takiej ilosci ramu...
<julek> ntat: powiedz jaki to ram i podaj adres, jak zaplacisz za wysylke to ci moge dac troche:P
<ntat> próbuję zainstalować Mint'a LXDE a ram to jakieś dimmy (chyba) 100 MHz
<julek> jakies dimmy heh...
<ntat> nie wnikałem ale po częstotliwości sądzę:)
<julek> w ogole co tu dzisiaj tak pusto?:)
<julek> akurat jak moja kolezanka chciala tu przyjsc;)
<bastetmilo> julek: jakaś ładna?
<julek> hmm... imo ladna;)
<bastetmilo> julek: i ma na imie Justyna?
<julek> heh
<Misiur> bastetmilo: spostrzegawcza bestia
<julek> podejrzewam... no to jestescie dwie;)
<qermit> julek: dak foteczke
<Justyna66> za moimi plecami rozmowa ladnie
<qermit> Justyna66: ^^
<julek> qermit: nie ma kobiet w internecie...;)
<qermit> julek: nie ma kobiet w świecie
<qermit> są tylko baby i jendze
<bastetmilo> qermit: a twoja?
<julek> qermit: heh...
<Misiur> forever aroun
<qermit> bastetmilo: coś pomiędzy
<qermit> czyli wychodzi na "i"
<Justyna66> germit baby i jedze ..
<Justyna66> jendze pardom
<crusty> cześć
<julek> siema profesor crusty;)
<julek> rusty
<crusty> rod
<crusty> ups
<crusty> chyba sie nie rymuje
<crusty> ;D
<julek> rag
<julek> ;)
<crusty> hmm ;D
<ntat> dzięki, udało się podmontować dodatkowy plik wymiany i instalator ruszył:)
<Wizard> yo!
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Misiur> hello mr Wizard
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> cześć Misiur
<Wizard> nowy?
<matti_> znów wisła gra
<Wizard> kto chce zobaczyć screenshot idealny?
<julek> poka
<matti_> Wizard: a czego screenshot
<Misiur> raczej comeback, z pół roku temu mi pomagaliście z wepcrackiem i innymi bajerami
<julek> ja nie pokaze, bo mam gola babe na pulpicie i nie zamierzam zmieniac;)
<Wizard> matti_, ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> julek, :D
<matti_> Wizard: pewnie Unity
<julek> pewnie ten syf - gnome3;)
<julek> a ja chyba nigdy tego systemu nie przeinstaluje...
<matti_> a mi bardzo odpowiada KDE
<matti_> i z wersji na wersję jest coraz lepsze
<julek> ja mam gdzies na dysku kde1 od Wizarda:)
<matti_> uuu
<Misiur> jedzie ktoś na Hackfest 2011?
<Wizard> julek, :D
<Wizard> julek, ja też mam
<lisu> Misiur: a jest tam darmowe piwo?
<Wizard> ale żadnych nowych łat nie robiłem
<Misiur> lisu: byłoby fajnie, ael raczej niet
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/G4f/linki/
<Wizard> na meetbsd było :>
<lisu> Misiur: no tak, ale co tam, zawsze mozna sobie zafundowac ;]
<kklimonda> Wizard: to ten screenshot idealny? ;)
<Wizard> ta, a co? :D
<Misiur> http://hackfest.eventbrite.com/ - myślę czy pojechać, bo jednak z Lublina do Poznania jest daleko :L
<Misiur> o, netbeans :D
<julek> Wizard: ja w kosowie nawet johnniego walkera za darmo pilem;)
<lisu> Wizard: co to za XP'sowski motyw, fuj
<Wizard> lisu, jedyny w xfce, który ma duże przyciski
<lisu> Wizard: fuj, źle mi się kojarzy.
<Wizard> ja mam tu dotykowy ekran, w innych tematach ciężko pacnąć w krzyżyk
<Wizard> lisu, wybacz, ja nie używałem windows xp zbyt długo, właściwie to wcale prawie
<lisu> Wizard: a chyba ze tak.
<Wizard> więc mi nie przeszkadza
<lisu> Wizard: a jak na "dotykowym" robisz ctrl+alt+del x]
<Wizard> nie robię
<Wizard> na nie-dotykowym też nie robię
<Wizard> btw, ten laptop ma klawiaturę
<Wizard> małą, ale ma
<Wizard> dotykowy ekran jest zamiast myszy
<lisu> Wizard: w debianie chyba pakiet synaptica odpowiada za "dotyk"
<lisu> synapticsa*
<Wizard> pasek na górze też odpowiednio zwiększyłem, żeby można było pacać na ekranie
<Wizard> i ustawiłem krowiaste czcionki, żeby menu były wygodniejsze
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> dobra, idę
<Misiur> pacman
<Wizard> cześć o/
<lisu> o/
<ntat> julek, a Ty handlujesz starym ramem?:)
<julek> ntat: nie handluje, ale mam jakies starocie na strychu
<julek> jak zaplacisz za przesylke, to wlasciwie moge sie ich pozbyc
<julek> o ile mam takie jak ci potrzeba
<julek> heh... ale jakichs rewelacji sie nie spodziewaj;)
<ntat> no muszę się przyjrzeć wnętrzu tego pancernego muła i sprawdzić co on tam kryje:)
<DarkSmark> ntat na strychu ma juz ddr'ki czwórki :D
<julek> ja mam nawet takie stare SIMM 4MB gdzies
<julek> ;)
<ntat> julek, nie, no takich niespodzianek się nie spodziewam;P
<julek> heh
<ntat> DarkSmark, nie mam strychu:(
<ntat> ;[
<DarkSmark> miało być julek :( :D
<julek> ja tez wlasciwie nie mam;)
<julek> mam dwie piwnice
<julek> chociaz w sumie kawalek strychu mi przysluguje:)
<DarkSmark> znacie przeglądarke lepszą od tej ubuntowej do pdfów?:P
<Wilku> DarkSmark: Okular
<DarkSmark> Wilku, dzieki przetestuje
<Wilku> Shellmix kaputt?
<Gethiox> jak się uruchamia program na określonym x-serwerze? próbuję np. blender -- :1
<DarkSmark> Wilczek, okular o niebo lepszy dzięki
<Wilku> No problem ;)
<mariusz> siema
<mariusz> ktoś się bawi w grafikę?
<DarkSmark> zależy jaką...
<mariusz> DarkSmark: potrzebuję czcionki
<DarkSmark> a dafont.com przeszukales juz?
<mariusz> tak
<mariusz> potrzebuję czcionki ale nie chcę wydawać na nią czterdziestu dziewięciu dolarów
<DarkSmark> niestety ja czcionek nie tworzę :(
<DarkSmark> niektórych licencja pozwala chyba na dafont wykorzystanie do komerchy
<mariusz> nie kumasz
<soee> w jaki sposob moge wyswietlic (w konsoli) wszystki pliki i katalogi w danej lokacji jeden pod drugim posortowane - najpier katalogi a potem pliki ?
<DarkSmark> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Webowe-czcionki-w-Photoshopie-z-dodatkiem-Web-Font,Aktualnosc,27745.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mmeorb> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<DarkSmark> man ls
<DarkSmark> :D
<mariusz> kur...
<mariusz> szukasz czcionki kilka dni
<mariusz> a jak znajdziesz to okazuje się, że to w ogóle nie ta, której szukałeś
<DarkSmark> <mariusz> nie kumasz             czego nie kumam? że są licencje czcionek które pozwalają wykorzystywać do komercyjnych celów za darmo?:D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: nadal masz problemy z uzupelnianiem tabem?
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, kopiuje dlatego żeby wiadomo było do czego się odnoszę
<BlessJah> uhum
<karni> branoc ludzie. zlasowałem sobie troche mózg od kodu dzisiaj.
<mariusz> BlessJah: nieźle, co? :p
<BlessJah> mariusz: nie rozumiem
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-16
<DarkSmark> ;p
<BlessJah> ten co to spać nie może?
<DarkSmark> :( a jednak się nie muliłem
<DarkSmark> myliłem*
<BlessJah> w?
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: w czym się nie myłeś?
<DarkSmark> że kiedyś jednak śypiasz:(
<BlessJah> ty akurat pytałeś czy sypiam w ogóle, nie stwierdzałeś, że sypiam
<DarkSmark> jesteś jak maszyna
<BlessJah> w których aspektach?
<DarkSmark> w aspektach zapotrzebowania na energie płynącą ze snu
<BlessJah> uhum
<BlessJah> na noc się pod ~230V podpinam
<DarkSmark> BlessJah,  a jakaś ładowarka samochodowa do Ciebie też jest w komplecie?
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: jak by cie kiedyś 230V popieściło, to byś rozumiał, że żadna ładowarka nie jest potrzebna
<DarkSmark> że posiadasz baterie słoneczną ?
<BlessJah> nvm
<DarkSmark> co porabiasz taką późną porą?:P
<BlessJah> odpowiadam na durne pytania jakiegoś gimbusa
<DarkSmark> o 4 w nocy?
<BlessJah> no o czwartej
<BlessJah> poszedłbyś spać
<DarkSmark> podczas roku tyle nie śpie a co dopiero w wakacje :D
<BlessJah> zadajesz dużo durnych pytań
<BlessJah> łapiesz aluzję?
<DarkSmark> myślę że dla ludzi cywilizowanych pytanie zadanie o tej godzinie jest w pełni normalne
<BlessJah> nie łapiesz
<DarkSmark> że boty nie sypiają... cóż ;d
<BlessJah> nadal nie łapiesz
<BlessJah> idę zająć się czymś produktywnym
<BlessJah> bbl
<lisu> o/
<nn52> siema
<DarkSmark> siema
<mati75>  \o/
<nn52> o/o/o/o/
<matti_> o/o\o/o\o/o\o/o\o/o\o/
<nn52> btw. dziwi mnie jedno... w IE10 bez Aero.. nie trzeba mieć flasha zainstalowanego xD.
<tar-gz> o/
<nn52> o/
<tar-gz> znacie jakieś wiryny podobne do ubucentrum.net?
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> shpaq: ;/
<tar-gz> o/
<shpaq> tar-gz: co się krzywisz?
<DarkSmark> tar-gz, http://www.nibyblog.pl/ http://jakilinux.org/
<nn52> ubuntupomoc
<DarkSmark> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ na fejsie chyba maja profil nawet
<tar-gz> nibyblog nie fajny
<tar-gz> jakilinux zna
<tar-gz> znam*
<DarkSmark> George Dantzig uczęszczał na wykłady ze statystyki prowadzone przez Jerzego Spława-Neymana. Wykłady zaczynały się bardzo rano, a Dantzig lubił spać, dlatego przychodził po wykładzie, aby spisać zadania do zrobienia w domu. Jednego razu zadania były wyjątkowo trudne, więc Dantzig spóźnił się o parę dni z oddaniem pracy. Pod koniec semestru Neyman kazał Dantzigowi przepisać kartki na czysto, włożyć w okładki
<DarkSmark> i obronić jako doktorat. Okazało się, że problemy zostawione na tablicy to były problemy dotychczas nierozwiązane.
<ChaosEngine> gday
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Przy dpkg-reconfigure locales mam wybrać PL UDF8?
<qrq> UTF 8 :)
<fi9o> No zaznacz oba pl
<fi9o> A potem jako glowne wybierasz te utf-8
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Dałem "all avaliable"
<qrq> To źle? :D
<fi9o> A nie wiem, nie mam debiana przed oczami.
<fi9o> Ale zawsze mozesz zrobic tak jak pisalem.
<qrq> Jakiego debiana? :D
<fi9o> Debian ubuntu, jeden ch*j.
<fi9o> qrq: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<fi9o> odznacz wsio, zaznacz dwa polskie.
<qrq> Jedzie :)
<fi9o> Potem utf-8 wybierz jako glowne i polwinno wszystko grac.
<qrq> Potrzebuję azjatyckie fonty
<qrq> Dałem wszystkie
<fi9o> lol
<qrq> Trochę to zajmie
<qrq> Czy może niepowinno się tak robić :)
<fi9o> A ja nie wiem, korzystam z pl_PL.UTF-8
<fi9o> Oraz z iso
<fi9o> Ale glowne to utf-8.
<qrq> Pózniej chyba restart x-ów?
<qrq> Kiedyś w robocie facet mi mówi "zresetuj router"
<qrq> "Zresetować czy zrestartować"
<qrq> "No resetuj"
<qrq> No to zresetowałem :D
<qrq> I na następny dzień już tam nie pracowałem :)
<lisu> qrq: biedne dziecko.
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Bardzo biedne :)
<qrq> Poor kid :)
<qrq> Że nie uściślił o co mu chodziło
<qrq> To nie moja wina
<qrq> Znaczy się
<qrq> Uściślił :D
<qrq> Gorzej że musiał pózniej odwiedzać kilkadziesiąt domów :D
<qrq> Bo nie zrobił sobie kopii
<qrq> Poor kid :)
<lisu> qrq: chyba jakiś samobójca, kamikadze, dysmózg.
<qrq> Miszcz :)
<qrq> Zresztą nie mówię nic więcej bo on bywał tutaj :D
<lisu> lol
<qrq> Koniec lokalizacji
<qrq> Zobaczymy :)
<qrq> Nic to nie dało
<qrq> Dalej nie widzę chińskich fontów
<qrq> Ludzie jak to zrobić? :D
<qrq> Bo mnie tu krew zaleje zaraz :)
<qermit> qrq: zainstaluj windowsa
<qermit> solved, next
<qrq> qermit Windows jest problemem
<qermit> pierwsze słyszę
<qrq> Zawsze musi być ten pierwszy raz :)
<qrq> Jak włączyć wyświetlanie chińskich fontów? :D
<qermit> gdzie
<qrq> W Ubuntu
<qermit> ale gdzie
<qermit> dokladniej
<qrq> W przeglądarce , w pidginie
<qermit> zmienić czionkę
<nn52> siema, co jest?
<qrq> Walczem z fontami
<qrq> Mam już chińskie w przeglądarce
<qrq> A potrzebuję w pidginie :)
<bastetmilo> o maj gad - paczcie kto do nas zawitał...
<JohnyMnemnic> : )
<JohnyMnemnic> chce ktoś zarobic? płacę przez PayPal.
<bastetmilo> Koniec świata. Idę sobie stąd.
<JohnyMnemnic> :/
<JohnyMnemnic> co jest z nia nie tak?
<JohnyMnemnic> dziwna jakas.
<tar-gz> a to dziewczyna jest?
<dwe11er> tak
<JohnyMnemnic> okej, nie po to tu jesyem. Mam tunel czatOnetu napisany w perlu. za chiny nie moge go uruchomic. nie znam sie po prostu. jak ktos chce zarobic to niech da znac.
<qrq> tar-gz: To była prowokacja :)
<tar-gz> qrq: mi się zdaje, że ona źle zrozumiała "chce ktoś zarobić?"
<dwe11er> ;x
<qrq> Może wiecie jak ustawić chińskie fonty w Pidginie? :)
<qrq> Bo mam w całym systemie
<qrq> Tylko nie w Pidginie :)
<tar-gz> qrq: w chinac mieszkasz?
<tar-gz> chnach
<qrq> Nie ale rozmawiam z chińczykami
<tar-gz> chinach ;D
<tar-gz> po chińsku?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Mniejsza o to
<fi9o> Nie, w suachili.
<fi9o> ;]
<nn52> tar-gz,  zapewne po mandaryńsku :D
<tar-gz> qrq ja bym z nimi nie gadał,.
<karni> Dzień doberek!
<nn52> han + iputy ściągniesz w menagerze języków ;D
<nn52> ściągnij dodatkowo język i ustaw  Chińśki han ( jaki potrzebujesz) i wpisz apt-get update i ściągnie ci chiński do pidgina
<tar-gz> softowo nie można zwiększyć zasięgu wifi, nie>
<nn52>  ibus ustaw że ma ci dany skrypt działać w każdej aplikacji (ustawienie globalbe), CTRL+Space będziesz przełączał między łąciną , a han
<nn52> )
<nn52> tar-gz, nie , antenowo
<tar-gz> a z wiresharka ktoś korzystał?
<nn52> zależy co chcesz zrobić , na youtube pełno toturiali
<nn52> z  wsharkiem
<tar-gz> włączyć go
<JohnyMnemnic> wlasnie, wiec nic nie ma do rzeczy jesli na karcie jest napis np 2000mW?
<tar-gz> "There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done."
<nn52> JohnyMnemnic, 15 dBI Antena??? , kierynkowa?
<BlessJah> 2000mW jest legalne?
<JohnyMnemnic> mam, ale zbyt duzo po drodze
<nn52> pewnie
<nn52> że legalne... dlaczego nie ;d
<nn52> z 200000G może wyciśnie xD
<JohnyMnemnic> mam, ale zbyt duzo po drodze smieci i jakos sobie nie radzi
<nn52> najlepiej mieć prostą i  wstawić ją na dach :D
<nn52> i amire dośc wysoko
<JohnyMnemnic> jaka prostą?
<JohnyMnemnic> dookólną?
<tar-gz> nn52: jak włączam wiresharka i chce go uruchomić to mam taki komunikat:
<tar-gz> There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done.
<nn52> nie pamiętam komendy
<nn52> ale trzeba ustawic karte wifi z scan mode czy jakoś tak
<nn52> na mon0
<nn52> a potem uruchomić sharka
<nn52> z mon0
<qrq1> Muszę zmienić domyślny język na chiński żeby mieć w Pidginie chiński fonty!
<qrq1> :D
<nn52> mówiłam o tym
<nn52> :)
<qrq1> Żenial aplikejszon
<qrq1> aplikejszyn
<nn52> hmm pidgin niema możliwości oczytywania pisma han , ile znasz znaków/
<nn52> ?
<nn52> JohnyMnemnic, taa :P
<JohnyMnemnic> w windowsie nie da sie zmienic mode ze scan na monitor
<qrq1> Niewiele
<nn52> qrq1, ile znasz znaków, bo ja nie pamiętam , żeby pidgin czytał to co kto ci napisze
<JohnyMnemnic> chyba
<nn52> nie wiele czyli  ile?
<nn52> dla mnie niewiele to 850....
<nn52> 2001 trzeba się nauczyć xDD
<JohnyMnemnic> dal mnie niewiele to dziesięć miliardów USD
<JohnyMnemnic> niezła impreza by była : )
<qrq1> Wolałbym się nie chwalić :)
<JohnyMnemnic> 2001 znaków?
<nn52> taa :P , bo inaczej jesteś analfabeta... =)
<JohnyMnemnic> idę, za mocne łby na mnie.
<qrq1> Co? :D
<qrq1> Ja jestem cienki jak barszcz knora :)
<nn52> chociaż na Taiwanie znalazłam kilka pism które ograniczają się do 900 znaków  , wiekszośc odczytać można bez problemów.
<JohnyMnemnic> a ja mam załadowany czerep jakimiś informacjami, których nie potrzebuję i tylko mi miejsce zajmują
<nn52> co prawda 300 znaków pozwili odczytywać 90% szyldów sklepowych i etykietek
<nn52> qrq1, ile znasz?
<nn52> pochwal się
<qrq1> Ani Pidgin ani Empathy nie jest kompatybilne
<nn52> a to nie wiem nie wiem , ściągnjij linuksową wersję komunikatora QQ
<qrq1> Ale mnie chodzi o IRC :D
<nn52> jeżeli z tego kożystasz
<qrq1> Głównie
<nn52> no to Xhcat... obsłguje chińskie fonty
<dwe11er> korzystasz
<qrq1> No to już instaluje
<nn52> tylko ustaw UTF-8
<nn52> znaczy
<nn52> na chinskie to BiG5 o ile jest
<nn52> ale w UTf-8 też działa
<qrq1> Czym się różni pakiet dla gnome od zwykłego?
<qrq1> Instaluje "gnomowski"
<qrq1> :D
<nn52> zwykłęgo .. chociaż...
<nn52> gnomowski nie działa ( bynajmnniej mnie)
<nn52> qrq1, to co ? pochwalisz się ile znasz znaczków? , i jaki język chiński znasz??? ;]
<nn52> ew. uczysz się ?
<qrq1> Około 500
<qrq1> Uproszczony
<qrq1> Kiedyś tak dla zabawy się "uczyłem"
<qrq1> W sumie już prawie nic nie pamiętam :D
<nn52> na 851 Tradycyjnych .....
<nn52> ja
<nn52> a jaki dialekt chiński?
<nn52> ale mówić umiesz?
<nn52> i poszedł sobie xD
<karni> ni hau ma
<karni>  /jak sie maaaasz :D/
<tar-gz> hau hau
<grek> CZESC
<grek> jest jakis program na ubuntu ktory umie zmiejszyc zdjecia z kilkudziesieciu katalogow naraz wraz z podkatalogami
<grek> zainstalowalem kilka ale zaden nie potrafi tego :(
<grek> gwenview ma ladne przetwarzanie ale oczywiscie trzeab wybrac pliki a nie katalogi
<grek> a plikow jest parenascie tys wiec ciezko mi recznie wybrac
<grek> w kde na prawym kliku tez mam kim actions - super sprawa ale pokazuje sie tylko jak mam zaznaczone obrazki a nie katalogi
<qrq> Znowu internet im padł :D
<qrq> Tak to jest jak się korzysta z darmowego hotspota :)
<tar-gz> qrq ubu masz?
<qrq> Debian
<tar-gz> ;-)
<qrq> Który zdradziłem swojego czasu
<qrq> Którego zdradziłem
<nn52> a widzisz
<nn52> no tro aurcrack i szukać WEPowiej sieci
<nn52> no to aircrack i szukać WEPowej sieci.
<qrq> Ale wolałbym się nie wypowiadać na temat powodów powrotu do Debiana :)
<nn52> chętnie posłuchamy ;D
<qrq> Znaczy się tutaj :D
<fi9o> qrq: /j #debian-pl
<fi9o> I opowiedz nam.
<qrq> Wizard już mnie ostatnio biczował tutaj :D
<nn52> napisz na debian-pl  bo nie tylko Wizz cię  zbiczuje
<qrq> Powody są proste
<nn52> nie tu!
<nn52> bo bana dostaniesz ;]
<qrq> Ogólnie wiadomo że ubuntu jest najlepszym distro ;)
<nn52> qermin ci da odpocząć
<fi9o> To tutaj widze, ze nie wolno niektorych rzeczy mowic jak w polandi przed 90
<qrq> Ale PSL za komuny też istniał :D
<nn52> no widzisz
<nn52> ja odpoczywałam prawie 2 dni
<qrq> Poprostu poczynili duże postępy , nie tyle w stablilności bo tutaj zawsze debian błyszał , ale w prostocie użytkowania systemu
<nn52> za obcowanie z [Ciach] Linux ^^
<nn52> qrq  debian ma stable ma stary soft
<nn52> i to konkretnie ;d
<qrq> Ale powtarzam Ubuntu jest distro najlepszym :)
<qrq> Towarzysze :D
<nn52> No pewnie :)
<nn52> nie zaprzeczalnie towarzyszu qrq
<wojtala> witajcie. Może moglibyście mi pomóc z jednym problemem - próbuje odpalić psb-gfx, driver do kart GMA500. Wcześniej korzystałem z drivera egmd, i mimo wywalnie Xorg.conf X próbuje ładować ten moduł. Nie wiecie czy gdzieś jeszcze to się ustawia?
<nn52> init.d?
<wojtala> gdzie w init.d? tu jest log xorg-a
<qrq> nn52 Teraz uprzejmie wykasuj logi :D
<nn52> qrq, :D
<wojtala> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690680/
<nn52> lol! windows xp z 39 MB ramu odpalił się w 26 sekund
<nn52> oczywiście do wyboru userów ;d
<wojtala> nn52, gdzie w init.d się to jeszcze ustawia?
<JohnyMnemnic> jakim cudem 39 ramu?
<nn52> wojtala, sorry ,taki zhiz Archa xD
<JohnyMnemnic> 32 + ?
<nn52> 32 ramu
<nn52> omsneło mi się
<nn52> :)
<matti_> qrq: więc czemu mi tak dyskiem mieli to wspaniałe Ubuntu właściwie to Kubuntu w przeciwieństwie do Debiana?
<qrq> Nierozumiem
<qrq> Matti Już rozumiem
<qrq> Nie korzystam z Ubuntu
<matti_> właśnie chciałem wyjaśniać
<matti_> qrq: tylko tak trolujesz :)
<qrq> matti To teraz mnie wsypałeś
<qrq> Najlepiej sam się już zbanuje :D
<matti_> od Ubuntu najlepiej się uczyć linuksa
<JohnyMnemnic> mi xpLite na p2 266 z 64 mb ramu odpalal sie w niecale 10 sekund, 15 do ukazania sie LIteShella, bo Explorer z LiteEdition(czyt.w95) to porazka.
<wojtala> matti_, bardziej bym polecał jakiegoś Archa, bardziej "surowy"
<qermit> windows3.11 only
<matti_> źle się wyraziłem chodziło mi o zapoznanie z linuksem
<matti_> jak najmniej bolesne
<wojtala> a prawdziwa szkoła linuxa to debian!
<matti_> nie wiem czemu ale systemy z rpm mi w ogóle nie podchodzą
<qrq> wojtala Nie zgadzam się
<nn52> manishe_, masz racje
<wojtala> chociaż dzisiaj już większość rzeczy działa out-of-the-box
<qrq> Korzystałeś ze Squeeze 6?
<matti_> mój debian działa na wpoły magicznie
<nn52> matti_, masz rację
<wojtala> qrq, zaczynałem zabawę z debianem jakieś 6-7 lat temu, wtedy nie było tak łatwo :D
<matti_> raz system nazywa się debians raz dhcpcoś tam i raz po uruchomieniu działa net raz nie
<matti_> magia :)
<nn52> mnie debian w hugo ładuje
<qrq> Od ubuntu w OOTB różnie się tylko tym że musisz przez synaptica musisz zainstalować sterowniki graficzne i pózniej sam wpisać "nvidia-xconfig" lub inną komendę
<nn52> 3x nie chciał się  instalować
<qrq> I jeszcze tym że...
<nn52> i raz zainstalował się źle xD
 * qermit kopiuje swój katalog domowy
<nn52> qrq, ja nic nie wpisywałam
<lisu> nn52: weź przeczyść sobie cd
<matti_> a ja pozainstalowaniu sterowników podmieniłem xorga z ubuntu
<matti_> od tego czasu nie mam problemu
<JohnyMnemnic> linux jest toporny, miliony zależności, aż nie chce mi się czasami już instalowac tego, czy tamtego, bo żeby to zainstalowac, muszisz jeszcze zainstalować tamto wcześniej, a żeby zainstalować tamto wcześniej, musisz jeszcze coś wcześniej zainstalować.
<matti_> po wcześniejszych instalacjach sterowników wywalał iksy
<nn52> właśnie! zalezności , w Debianie to porażka!
<qrq> JohnyMnemnic To chyba o Susie mówisz :)
<Ashiren24> to wyprobuj gentoo
<nn52> instaluje xorga... wchodzi ... instaluje nvidie.... niespełnione zależności... omg ;D
<wojtala> yast :D
<lisu> właśnie, suseł dopiero ma zwalone zależności
<Ashiren24> i zaktualizuj go po miesiaciu ;f
<JohnyMnemnic> windows 8 już w drodze!  ; )
<qrq> Microshit szaleje :)
<nn52> JohnyMnemnic, windows 8 nie jest złę.. :P
<matti_> ale dzięki debianowi nauczyłem się nowej komendy su-to-root :) do uruchamiania programów graficznie jako root
<nn52> matti_, ja dzięki Ubuntu nauczyłam się żyć bez xów :D
<matti_> wow
<matti_> ja tak mialem na debianie
<nn52> bo w ubu 9.04 ciągle stery padały i gdm nie chciał się łądować ( kolorowy ekran)
<qrq> nn52 Działają te fonty w xchat
<matti_> a jakie jest podstawowe narzędzie do zarządzania połączeniamia w trybie tekstowym dla debianowatych
<JohnyMnemnic> ale okna są śliczne, jeśli wszystko jest ładnie poukładane i tak fajnie jest dwa razy kliknąć sobie na ikonkę programu, zamiast wyklikać się z 10, 15 razy na klawiaturze, a no, i jeszcze wpiszesz raz z błędem, to się zastanawiasz "wtf?"
<nn52> ifconfig??
<Ashiren24> wicd-curses :?
<Ashiren24> JohnyMnemnic: od tego masz tab
<nn52> qrq, super
<qrq> Ale nie przepadam za tą aplikacją
<nn52> nie można mieć wszyskiego
<nn52> chociaż Bill Gates twierdzi ze to najwięjce kłamstwo ;d
<nn52> co wy  z tym CTCP VERSION?? XD
<Ashiren24> inwigilacja
<JohnyMnemnic> Ashiren24, dzięki, ale wolę kliknąć, jestem leniem. Zapłacę komuś za odpalenie tunelu! Mam tunel do czatów jakichś tam napisany w Perlu. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia, jak to cudo odpalić.
<matti_> jak już wszyscy to ja też ;)
<nn52> co daje  CTCP VERSION ??
<matti_> nn52: sprawdź na kimś :P
<Ashiren24> to ze widze ze uzywasz xchata
<lorpio> juz dawno nic :P
<nn52> bazinga ? XD
<Ashiren24> bazinga
<JohnyMnemnic> u faktycznie cos nowego ten win8 taki troche tabletowy sie zrobil
<Ashiren24> i pewnie to bedzie jego primary target
<JohnyMnemnic> mozna juz go sciagnac?
<Ashiren24> wczesna dveloperska wersje
<JohnyMnemnic> win7 ultimate 1.8gb iso, win8 3.1gb (4tablet)?
<Ashiren24> na tablety to bedzie raczej ARMowa wersja
<Ashiren24> ktorej jeszcze chyba ni ma
<nn52> postetój sobie meeGo na tableta
<Ashiren24> tój??????!?!?@!?
<JohnyMnemnic> a co niby takiego fajnego jest w meego
<JohnyMnemnic> ?
<JohnyMnemnic> szkoda, ze tylko ia i armV7, bo bym na smarkfona zarzucil, ale w nim mam ARMv6
<qrq1> a
<senga> hej potrzebuję wsparcia z alternatywną instalacją Ubu 10.04
<TheNumb> I tak Android > iOS > MeeGo
<TheNumb> Ashiren24: na wersji x64 z visual studio są narzędzia do cross kompilacji pod arma.
<foreste> czesc
<senga> witam
<foreste> sic
<foreste> padl mi wentylator na cpu
<senga> kiepsko
<senga> ja szukam pomoc z instalacją ubu
<senga> ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć innej metody niż przez kreator
<senga> instalatora
<foreste> po 6 latach padl
<foreste> ;/
<foreste> ale juz wymienilem ;p
<foreste> wsadzilem 90
<foreste> bo byl 60
<tar-gz> senga: chroot? debotstrap?
<foreste> przykleilem do ramy plastikowej co mocuje zatrzaski do radiatora
<senga> tar-gz: jestem dość zielony jeśli codzi o linuxa, do tej pory odpalałem þłytkę klikałem i szło
<foreste> ma ktos chlodzenie do socket A
<foreste> ?
<tar-gz> senga: więc czemu teraz nie chcesz zainstalować tego w ten sam sposób?
<senga> od kiedy wstawiłem gforace 400 wywala się grafika przy rozruchu płyty
<tar-gz> skąd wiesz, że po zainstalowaniu grafika nie będzie padać?
<senga> mam wyskakują mi krzaczki i nic się nie da zrobić
<senga> zainstalowałem ubuntu 10.04 alterneit czy coś takiego
<senga> po instlce się wywaliło oczywiście ale
<senga> uruchomiłem w trybie awaryjnym/ratunkowym
<senga> zainstalowałem sterowniki i chodzi
<foreste> http://p.alejka.pl/i2/p_new/13/30/cooler_master_wentylator_dp5_6i31d_a1_socket_a_0_b.jpg taki mi padl marki amd xd
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3pzhj63> (at p.alejka.pl)
<senga> dlatego zastanawiam się czy może jest jakiś inny sposób instalacji Nimfy
<senga> jakoś jestem przyzwyczajony do polskich remiksów
<JohnyMnemnic> ahahaha jestem mistrzem w pozyskiwaniu nowych kobit
<LukaszST> czesc
<TheNumb> JohnyMnemnic: żebyś się nie zdziwił <:
<lisu> rwać nać, nie działa
<lisu> dość, piątek ... czas poweekendować
<qrq> :)
<TheNumb> lisu: odpoczynek jest dla cieniasów ;p
<qrq> Wspania?a pogoda :)
<TheNumb> qrq: i brak utf-8
<qrq> Ha ha
<qrq> Moment
<qrq> A teraz pięknie? :)
<TheNumb> qrq: powiedzmy.
<nn52> Kurde mać no
<qrq> Co jest? :)
<nn52> czemu każde środowisko jest nie doskonałe
<nn52> w XFCE4 jak naciskam Volume UP lub Down nie pokazuje się Aplet z paskiem jak głośno jest
<qrq> Bo Bóg nie istnieje :)
<qrq> Jestem w polach :)
<qrq> Świetna pogoda na spacer
<nn52> qrq, jakie środowisko?
<qrq> Z jakiego korzystam?
<nn52> yhym
<qrq> Gnome 2.x
<TheNumb> qrq: nokia x3?
<qrq> To też widać? :D
<TheNumb> mhm
<qrq> I co jeszcze?
<TheNumb>  jmIrc v0.96 on NokiaX3-00/11.00
<qrq> Ha ha ha
<qrq> Telefon po tuningu
<TheNumb> ;p
<qrq> Bo domyślnie nie ma minimalizacji aplikacji i wielu innych możliwości
<nn52> już git
<nn52> doinstalowane dodatki :D
<qrq> Lipny telefon :)
<nn52> jaki ?
<qrq> Nokia X3
<nn52> aa nie wiem
<qrq> S40 :D
<qrq> To mówi same za siebie :)
<nn52> ;p
<qrq> Miałem Samsunga Galaxy
<nn52> i?
<qrq> Ale sprzedałem :D
<qrq> Dotykowe telefony nie są dla mnie
<qrq> Przerażają mnie
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Wogóle jakby większość ludzi była taka jak ja to światowy rynek elektroniki by padł
<qrq> Stary  IBMowski Thinkpad
<qrq> Stary Discman Panasonic
<qrq> O stacjonarnym komputerze nie wspomnę
<nn52> ja mam Nokia
<nn52> ale nie wiem jaki model
<qrq> I z takich staroci korzystam :)
<qrq> Niektórzy kupują nowy sprzęt co pół roku :)
<nn52> ja nie wiem jaki model mam , bo nie jest napisane
<qrq> Zabawne jest to że byłem w serwisie Nokii z zapytaniem ile kosztuje nowa bateria do mojego telefonu
<nn52> Czarnobiała z antenką
<qrq> I powiedzieli
<nn52> w googlach nie moge znaleśc obrazka nawet
<qrq> 150 zł
<qrq> :D
<qrq> A ja wybuchnąłem śmiechem
<nn52> oo jest!
<nn52> znalazłam!
<nn52> Nokia 5110
<nn52> Dostępne usługi:  Logo . szał na wapsterze
<qrq> Ha ha
<qrq> Ale cegła
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Data premiery 98 rok
<nn52> =)
<qrq> O komputer nawet nie pytam :D
<qrq> Mówiłaś że siedzisz bez xów
<qrq> Także
<qrq> Strzelam że
<nn52> mam 2 PC'ty :)
<nn52> 1 z nich to Notebook
<qrq> Celeron 166 Mhz
<nn52> nie nie :)
<qrq> 233?
<qrq> :)
<nn52> PC : 64mb ram  proc 553Mhz(chyba) , wszystko integra, 40gb+80gb dysk sata
<qrq> :)
<nn52> partycja sppujące 5x większe niż ram :D
<qrq> Puppy Linux pociągnie
<nn52> qrq, na ubuntu siedze
<nn52> :D
<qrq> I nawet Firefox się odpali :)
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ale gadu gadu już nie
<qrq> Xfce?
<nn52> bo gg wymaga samo 64mb ram
<nn52> tak Xfce
<qrq> I jak?
<nn52> śmiga
<qrq> Zmula?
<nn52> nie nie zmula właśnie
<qrq> Dziwne :)
<nn52> na PC mam Ubuntu Server postawiony
<nn52> bo Xy chce ręcznie właczać
<nn52> przez komendzioche startxfce4
<nn52> a na Laptopie mam Windowsa, i Ubuntu obok
<qrq> Zadam głupie pytanie A próbowałaś gnome?
<nn52> tak Gnome2 też ładnie chodzi , ale często się zawiesza
<qrq> Wykrzesać :)
<nn52> lub się wysypuje
<qrq> A LXDE?
<nn52> nie próbowany
<qrq> LXDE ma najniższe zużycie pamięci
<qrq> Lecz
<nn52> lecz?
<qrq> Interface not so user friendly
<nn52> na XFCE jest ok :D
<qrq> Wiem że na 9.04 bodajże xfce miał wyższe zużycie pamięci niż Gnome
<nn52> lubuntu-desktop vs. lxde?
<qrq> Wtedy mnie odrzuciło dosyć
<JohnyMnemnic> czyżby wingroza była mniej pamięciożena i bardziej user friendly?
<nn52> nie wiem , nie czuje większego zużycia
<qrq> Lubuntu ma już wszystkie demony :)
<nn52> a to Lubuntu chapniemy
<JohnyMnemnic> dobra, idę na ślub : ) miłego tam
<qrq> Ja dobrze mam jak mam
<qrq> Tylko nie pij za mało :)
<nn52> zobaczmy co to znaczy mniej przyjazme okna
<nn52> GNOME3 jest bardzo nie przyjzne ,m to gorzej już być nie może
<qrq> Wiem że Linus Torvalds ostro skrytykował developerów Gnome 3
<nn52> gnome1 ponoć było takie sobie, gnome2 to był szał ,a gnome3 to dno..
<qrq> :D
<nn52> Gnome Shell nie pomaga
<Ashiren24> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-moXUALZtw
<qrq> To jeszcze młody projekt
<qrq> Nie zobaczę :)
<nn52> :D
<nn52> fajne
<qrq> Co to?
<|B|enedyktXVI> evilwm ma mniejsze niz lxde
<nn52> o gnome3 :D
<nn52> dobra lxde pobrane i skonfigurowane
<nn52> ide go obadać
<qrq> W CV zapisałem sobie Linux Distributions Examiner
<qrq> :D
<nn52> zna ktoś jeszcze
<nn52> jakieś
<nn52> środowiska graficzne
<qrq> I jak?
<nn52> w LXDE nieda się zmienić Lewy Przycisk Myszy na Prawy
<qrq> :D
<tar-gz> da się
<qrq> To jest problem?
<nn52> wymiszały mi się juz 5lub6 środowisk
<tar-gz>  /j #lxde
<nn52> hmm openbox jeszcze mam , nie odpalałam
<|B|enedyktXVI> wlacz sobie jakiegos open/flux/boxa
<|B|enedyktXVI> albo evilwm
<qrq> Nie wiem po co tyle kombinujesz :)
<qrq> Xfce jest niezły
<qrq> Hotel mi w mieszkaniu zrobili..
<tar-gz> kto?
<qrq> Familoki
<tar-gz> kaj mosz familoki?
<qrq> ...
<nn52> 포좃타네 나 ㅈㅍㅊ에4
<nn52> sorki .. xD
<nn52> przestawiła mi się klawiatura
<nn52> pisze , że jednak zostaje XFCE4 ;]
<qrq> Ubuntu jest znakiem towarowym?
<qrq> nn
<qrq> Ubuntu jest znakiem towarowym?
<nn52> a ma takie (C) ?
<nn52> lub (R)?
<nn52> w logach
<nn52> ??
<qrq> Niewiem
<nn52> ew. "TM" - Trademarks"
<nn52> ew. "TM" - Trademark"
<nn52> Ubuntu TM <- Tm to znak chandlowy
<nn52> handlowy
<tar-gz> ma ktos z Was laptopa bez numpada?
<kklimonda>  tar-gz prawie wszystkie laptopy nie mają numpada
<tar-gz> bo zebym mogl pisac normalne literki musze trzymac klawisz specjalny, ale to tylko te kl.awisze ktore sa opisane cyframi-jako klawisze specjalne
<nn52> ja mam numpada :D
<nn52> na "TYU,GHJ,VBN,IKN" i gizum mam ' Num Lock"
<nn52> i guzik
<nn52> a co chcesz?
<nn52> jaki problem?
<tar-gz> zaraz pokaze
<tar-gz> zeby normalnie uzywac klawiszy w polu [1] musze miec wcisniety klawisz oznaczony jako [2] http://i.imgur.com/PVy4w.jpg
<tar-gz> rozwiązane
<nn52> Fn = Function
<nn52> niestety musiz to  wciskać
<nn52> ja niemam na laptopie Function
<nn52> mam 4 dodatkowe guziki poprostu
<rpsyj> witam
<rpsyj> wiecie może, na jakim kanale można uzyskać pomoc co do sterowników?
<firemark> jakich?
<firemark> jezeli ati to zacznij się śmiać
<rpsyj> do dysku twardego w Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro v3515
<rpsyj> na stronie Fujitsu jest do wszystkiego tylko nie do dysku :/
<rpsyj> ktoś odpowie?
<rpsyj> wtf, właśnie Vista się instaluje bez driverów o.O
<firemark> o
<grek> cze
<grek> wie ktos co KIM
<firemark> skomplilowałem grę na linuxa z obsługę dxdrwa
<grek> ten konwerter dla kde
<firemark> *dxdraw
<grek> potrzebuje zeby konwertowac pliki raw
<grek> na jednym kompie konwertuje na drugim nie
<grek> ok wiem
<grek> ufraw
<grek> potrzebuje
<grek> :)
<kamil> witam
<kamil> czesto zdarza sie w gnome tak, ze jak komputer jest dluzej nie uzywany, wlacza sie wygaszacz, pozniej otwieram kompa i mam czarny ekran, nie chce wyjsc z wygaszacza - moge sie przelaczyc na inne tty, moge z innego tty zresetowac gnome, ale samo gnome nie potrafi wyjsc z czerni
<lisu> kamil: sterownik grafiki
<lisu> podejrzewam
<kamil> noveau, czy jak on tam sie pisze
<kamil> standardowy ubu
<kamil> btw. da sie jakos zresetowac x bez resetu gnome? bo reset gdm owszem pomaga, ale jak uruchomione np. pobieranie pliku to przepada
<kamil> cos czuje, ze najlepszym wyjsciem bedzie instalacja debiana i reczna instalacja gnome
<kamil> bo nie zapowiada sie aby mialo wyjsc ubu bez unity, a zakladam, ze to z winy unity
<lisu> prawy alt + print screen + k (na squeezie działa)
<lisu> kamil: debian automatycznie instaluje gnome, chyba ze odznaczysz przy wyborze pakietów środowisko graficzne
<lisu> kamil: pobieraj pliki wgetem na screenie - wtedy bez obawy możesz resetować X'y
<lisu> http://geekwallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ubuntu-unity-shortcuts-wallpaper.jpeg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kxxgf2> (at geekwallpapers.net)
<LukaszST> czes
<LukaszST> czesc*
<m477> dobrze ze napisali ktory to lewy a prawy przycisk na myszce
<grek> zainstaluj kubuntu
<Gethiox> poszukuję informacji na temat instalacji "linuxa z linuxa" na fizycznym dysku.
<grek> co
<Enlik> przydatne hasło to chroot
<Gethiox> nie wiem czy jest to możliwe, ale znając linux'a nic mnie nie zaskoczy, a szukam, bo mi dvd padło :(
<Enlik> jak najbardziej możliwe
<grek> to z usb zainstaluj
<Enlik> która dystrybucja Cię interesuje? O, albo z USB.
<grek> albo jak powiedzial enik z chroot
<Gethiox> interesuję mnie arch, pod usb mam dysk zew. tylko
<grek> to wloz pendriva albo karte pamieci z aparatu i z niej zainstlauj
<Enlik> robiłem tak kiedyś - trzeba pobrać pacmana i jechać - może jest gdzies to opisane, jeśli nie możesz inaczej
<Gethiox> ok, dzięki, popatrzę też tego chroot'a
<Enlik> chroota, bez apostrofu
<Enlik> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux - nawet tutaj coś jest
<Gethiox> Enlik, o, bardzo ciekawy manual, chyba od tego zacznę, dziękuję
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> Gethiox: ew. http://osworld.pl/2011/07/20/instalacja-archlinux-przy-pomocy-drugiego-systemu-linuksowego/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jdpjxc> (at osworld.pl)
<Gethiox> :D
<nn52> co tam?
<Enlik> dwudziesta pierwsza
<nn52> qermi t tutaj czuwa, nie bocie się mówić o Arch Linux?
<macer1> :D
<nn52> Nie mówiąc o Debian  , to już wymawiane półszeptem
<johny_> Witam
<johny_> Mam Problem
<johny_> jestem posiadacze systemu kubuntu 11.04 z zainstalowanym kde 4,7,0
<johny_> jak zaktualizować tą wersię kde do najnowszej?
<macer1> a kde 4.7.0 skąd wziąłeś?
<g3man> mam pewien plik exe
<g3man> jest w nim teoretycznie trojan
<g3man> ale jak sie przekonac, czy tak jest rzeczywiscie?
<johny_> oczywiście zaktualizowałęm sobie w swoim czasie
<|B|enedyktXVI> antyvirem ;]
<Enlik> g3man: nie da się na 100%
<nn52> kurde , kde4 zrobiło kuku xD
<nn52> ide szperać w logach
<johny_> repozytoria odpowiednie dodałem i aktualizacja się dokonała
<johny_> aktualnie jest informacja o nowej wersji kde lecz nie mogę wykonać aktualizacji
<nn52> why/!
<nn52> jest nowe kde?
<johny_> tak 4.7.1
<BlessJah> w 11.04 jest 4.6.2, nie wiem skąd 4.7 zdobyłeś
<nn52> witaj BlessJah
<nn52> o/
<BlessJah> hej
<g3man> hej BlessJah
<BlessJah> masz 4.7.1 w repo
<BlessJah> hej g3man
<johny_> no właśnie nie wiem jak dodać repo z 4.7.1
<g3man> moze w 10.11 jest
<g3man> moze w 11.10 jest ;p
<BlessJah> johny_: pytanie nie brzmi jak
<BlessJah> pytanie brzmi po co
<g3man> Enlik, avast mowi, ze jest w tym pliku trojan
<macer1> jest w 11.10, potwierdzam :D
<johny_> kde 4.7.0 ma kilka denerwujących błędów i liczę że po aktualizacji przynajmniej kilku się pozbędę
<g3man> ale ja nie wierze i chcialbym to sam zbadac
<Enlik> ech to KDE :P
<g3man> kde to imo jeden wielki blad... :-(
<g3man> uzywalem przez lata, ale to byla masaskra
 * macer1 zgadza się z g3man
<macer1> jeden wielki bug
<johny_> ;-) wiele się zmieniło
<Enlik> no widać właśnie
<BlessJah> g3man: virustotal.com
<g3man> BlessJah, dzieki wielkie juz sprawdzam
<TheNumb> gnome to imo wielki błąd ;]
<g3man> unity jak na razie tez :-)
<johny_> dajcie na luz
<Enlik> Xfce za to zasadniczo śmiga
<macer1> cały wszechświat jest jednym wielkim błędem
<johny_> to nie wiecie dlaczego nie mogę tego kde zaktualizować?
<nn52> xfce jest ok , tylko czasami wkurza
<Enlik> czemuż to?
<nn52> czasami fake ju  pokazuje ;D
<nn52> wie ktoś może dlaczego Firefox działa beznadziejnie pod KDE????
<johny_> czy jest ktoś na kanale kto ma u siebie aktualnie zainstalowane kde 4.7?
<g3man> bo korzysta z gtk i xula
<BlessJah> johny_: ja, i odradzam uzywania go pod ubuntu
<TheNumb> nn52: a wiesz, że pod linucha xulrunner jest tylko pod gtk, co?
<BlessJah> bierz oficjalna wersje z repo
<macer1> johny_, ja i śmiga całkiem nieźle
<BlessJah> 4.6.2
<g3man> i za to nie lubie linuksa = wszystko jest niekompatybilne :/
<TheNumb> Chociaż w opensuse wrzucają pacze do firefoxa żeby się bardziej integrował z kde
<nn52> TheNumb, a firefox jest tylko na gtk tak? ,a KDE korzysta z QT4?
<johny_> macerl a robiłeś aktualizację do 4.7.1?
<g3man> nn52, tak
<macer1> johny_, tak
<nn52> g3man, a Google Chrome będzie ok ? :D
<johny_> Możesz dać mi repo?
<TheNumb> g3man: to samo :D
<m477> kde jest napisane w qt
<TheNumb> g3man: też gtk
<g3man> tak google chrome wyglada elegancko
<macer1> johny_, prosze masz repo
<macer1> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<macer1> :D
<TheNumb> nn52: jak wrzucisz ładnego skina do gtk pod kde to śmiga :3
<BlessJah> macer1: natty
<nn52> Fiefox też się sypie pod XFCE
<TheNumb> oxygen-gtk czy jakoś tak się to wabiło
<BlessJah> oneiric jeszcze nie wydany
<macer1> wiem wiem :D
<BlessJah> nn52: nie sypie
<macer1> ale ja oneirica używam. i dlatego mam kde 4.7.1
<nn52> BlessJah, mnie się sypia , jak leca filmik z YT , to na pulpicie je widać xDDD
<g3man> teraz jestem na ubuntu oneric z unity... o zgrozo co tu sie dzieje :D
<macer1> g3man, dobrze jest :D
<macer1> poza tym że unity 2d pisane w qt wygląda dużo lepiej -_-
<g3man> jeste takie cos?
<nn52> Showtell działa na KDE?
<nn52> poprawnie?
<kklimonda> macer1: wygląda gorzej imo
<kklimonda> i gorzej się zachowuje
<macer1> kklimonda,
<kklimonda> ale wygląda już lepiej, niż w 11.04
<macer1> używałeś na oneiricu?
<kklimonda> prawie tak samo jak wersja 3D
<kklimonda> tak
<Enlik> środowisko to środowisko, teoretycznie każdy program powinien działać na nim tak samo poprawnie jak na np. GNOME
<macer1> wszędzie animacje :(
<macer1> i w ogóle
<nn52> aha
<kklimonda> macer1: nie przeszkadzają mi animacje
<macer1> mi przeszkadza ich brak
<nn52> ino firefox świruje na KDE ,więc FF działa słabo
<Enlik> (jeśli nie, byłoby newiele warte)
<g3man> ale oneric bedzie finalnie wydany na unity-gtk?
<macer1> po co shotwell na kde, kde ma lepsze apki :P?
<nn52> macer1, mnie się na kde podoba Gwenview
<johny_> macerl ja chcę dokonać aktualizacji dołaczając repozytorium do listy
<nn52> ustawie sobie chyba ją na megaera plików , bo widze że ma takie opcje
<kklimonda> johny_: aktualizację czego?
<johny_> aktualizację kde 4.7.0 do 4.7.1
<nn52> jak sprawdzić jaką wersję mam kde?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w natty/11.04
<johny_> tak
<g3man> kcalc --version
<BlessJah> nn52: pacman -Qi kdebase
<g3man> hehe
<g3man> pacman -Rsn kdebase
<nn52> 4.6.2
<nn52> za pacmana zaraz was qermit wyp... :D
<BlessJah> nn52: nie rob tego co ci g3man dal
<BlessJah> nn52: man pacman poczytaj
<g3man> taki dzolk wielkanocny :-)
<BlessJah> g3man: a ty powinienes wyleciec
<BlessJah> z hukiem
<kklimonda> johny_: musisz poczekać aż będą w kubuntu-ppa/backports
<nn52> spoko , ja tylko ufam tym którym ufam
<kklimonda> albo już nie zrobią backportu, bo za miesiąc wychodzi 11.10
<nn52> lol... masło maślane
<BlessJah> :*
<kklimonda> i szybciej będzie zaktualizować
<BlessJah> nn52: splywam
<BlessJah> bbl
<g3man> ;]
<johny_> no właśnie coś długo ich nie ma
<nn52> BlessJah,narty D:
<kklimonda> johny_: bo są robione w wolnym czasie,  jak już nie ma nic ważniejszego do zrobienia
<johny_> kklimonda dzięki ,że mnie upewniłeś ;-)
<johny_> na ogół były zawsze szybciej te aktualizacje ale widać chłopaki zawalenie pracą
<kklimonda> backporty całego KDE to kuuupa roboty; aż dziw, że w ogóle znajdują na to czas
<johny_> kklimonda dzięki za pomoc pozdrawiam
<qrq> Witam
<kklimonda> 6
<Enlik> 0,7
<lisu> 2 :(
<qrq> Zna ktoś kapelę Yes?
<Ashiren24> no
<qrq> I co o niej myślicie :)
<qrq> O nich :
<qrq> :)
<Ashiren24> no - nie D:
<Ashiren24> tak sie zamotalem
<qrq> No comment :)
 * Enlik słucha jakiejś radosnej muzyki
<rsajdok_> Podcza uruchomienia skryptu w Python Mam taki komunikat: "(1697)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled" Jakaś sugestia?
<jacekowski> olac
<qrq> Kwallet To jakieś zabezpieczenie danych za pomocą hasła
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to portfel z haslami
<rsajdok_> qrq: tak wiem
<qrq> jacekowski Whatever :)
<qrq> W każdym razie zaczyna się na K
<qrq> Co samo w sobie oznacza problemy :)
<jacekowski> lepsze od tego co sie zaczyna na G
<qrq> Ouch
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Jacekowski Xfcek? :D
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq>  jacekowski Jakiego środowiska graficznego używasz?
<kklimonda> Windows 7 ;)
<qrq> To już rozumiem dlaczego tak broni KDE :)
<BlessJah> aero?
<jacekowski> KDE od zawsze roksowalo rulezem
<qrq> :)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: KDE roksuje w niektórych miejscach, a GNOME w innych - idealne byłoby połączenie obu środowisk, ale wcześnij mi wyrośnie kaktus niż tego dożyję ;)
<qrq> kklimonda Nie blużnij :)
<jacekowski> pytanie, ktos tu ma doswiadczenie jakies powazniejsze z IOSem?
<jacekowski> i switchami AB Stratix
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jak powiedział raz einstein "obawiam się, że dziecko mogłoby mieć moją  urodę i pani umysł"
<qrq> 5 minut zastanowienia
<qrq> Czyli? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: do mnie?
<qrq> To był żart :)
<BlessJah> qrq: raczej riposta
<nn52> Może ktoś zerknąć na to :
<nn52> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3599/zrzutekranu1om.png
<nn52> i mnie pomóc co z tym zrobić....
<Ashiren24> a co zle
<BlessJah> z czym
<qrq> Sie wczytuje
<kklimonda> nn52: w innych przeglądarkach też tak masz?
<nn52> nie
<nn52> tylko Chrome...
<qrq> Się nałożyły
<nn52> widzę że litery hangulu się nałożyły..... tylko dlaczego i jak to naprawić.
<qrq> Wcześniej tak nie było?
<nn52> nie wiem
<nn52> trudno mnie powiedzieć
<qrq> Na początek może przenieś pliki użytkownika
<qrq> I sprawdz
<qrq> .chrome
<qrq> Czy jak tam
<nn52> zakładki mam wyexportowana.. to raczej .chome moge skasować
<nn52> .chrome
<qrq> Może się coś w configu porobiło
<qrq> A czemu nie Chromium?
<Ashiren24> meh, dla mnie wyglada normalnie :p
<nn52> Ashiren24, a ci palne! :P
<qrq> nn52 Może to dlatego że nie masz skośnych oczu? :P
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: nie widzisz tych czarnych paskow w nazwach zakladek?
<qrq> W Niemczech jakiś pedofil zamalowywał sobie twarz w paintcie na fotach....
<nn52> a ileżli nie mam takiego katalogu w chume?
<nn52> w home
<qrq> ....I po pięciu latach pracy odtworzyli jego twarz
<qrq> Musi być
<Ashiren24> BlessJah: po dlugosci moge stwierdzic ze tam jest kolejno w bookmarkach - redtube, facebook, youporn, extra-hentai, swiatkotow.pl, ubuntu.pl, xhamster.com, xXx i dalej jakas nieznana mi strona
<BlessJah> koneser?
<qrq> xhamster?
<nn52> nie mam takiego katalogu jak .chrome xD
<Ashiren24> qrq: sprayem? czyarna farba czy jakies rozmazanie?
<qrq> nn52 To google
<qrq> .google
<qrq> Albo jakoś
<qrq> Think!
<nn52> i takiego też nie
<Ashiren24> to windows :?
<Ashiren24> no to pewnie documents and settings i costam
<nn52> nie
<nn52> aktualnie ubuntu
<qrq> nn52 ,config
<qrq> Tam będzie
<nn52> znadza się
<nn52> .config/google-chrome
<qrq> Nie usuwaj :)
<nn52> zmieniłam mu nazwę ... i odpaleteraz
<nn52> zmieniłam nazwę. po co usuwać
<nn52> zobaczę jak odpalę teraz co się stanie
<nn52> nie stety
<nn52> dalej to samo ;.
<nn52> pozostaje pytać na angielskich ubuntach chyba
<qrq> No to chromium
<nn52> w chromium kolor chromiuma mi się nie podoba xdD
<qrq> To się zmienia
<qrq> W opcjach
<qrq> Dżizas
<qrq> Opcje- Prywatne Rzeczy - Użyj motywu GTK
<nn52> a na chromkum jest to samo
<nn52> a na chromium to samo co na google-chrome
<nn52> ani tu , ani tu nie działa
<qrq> No to Firefox :)
<nn52> Firefox crashuje się jak porąbany na KDe4
<qrq> Jaki numer?
<qrq> 6?
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<Ashiren24> to sprobuj ten dedykowany polnocno-koreanski system
<BlessJah> wszystkim wszystko crashuje
<Ashiren24> rzadowy
<BlessJah> tylko nie mi
<qrq>  nn52 Jakiego masz FF?
<nn52> 6.0.2
<qrq> Mnie się ani razu nie scrashował :)
<nn52> na kde4?
<qrq> Na Gnomie :)
<nn52> na gnome to bułeczka , tak chodzi
<bikstopa> hell'o
<qrq> To po co Ci KDE? :)
<qrq> Hi Captain
<nn52> zrób mi downgrade z gnome3 na gnome2
<qrq> Ha ha ha
<BlessJah> nn52: fallback masz
<qrq> nn52 Nie wiem co Ty robisz z tym systemem :)
<qrq> Tyle eksperymentów :D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> wiesz... windows szybko padł w moich łapach
<nn52> linux jest naprawda wytrzymały :D
<nn52> naprawdę*
<qrq> Tylko przy dłuższym kombinowaniu zaczyna się sypać
<jacekowski> windowsa 7 juz 3 rok mam
<jacekowski> ta sama instalka
<jacekowski> i nie am problemow
<qrq>  jacekowski Bo nie kombinujesz :)
<jacekowski> kombinuje
<qrq> A KDE zainstalowałeś na Win7?
<jacekowski> mam nawet uruchomiony caly czas r0 debugger
<jacekowski> ktos sie orientuje ile klucz dynamometryczny moze kosztowac?
<qrq> jacekowski To było poważne pytanie :)
<qrq> Szczególnie że jest port KDE na Windowsa
<jacekowski> qrq: wiem
<jacekowski> qrq: clementine mam
<jacekowski> ale w wozie musze u mnie zdjac kolo i cala zwrotnice
<qrq> Ja zawsze miałem problemy z zachowaniem legalności systemu :)
<jacekowski> bo sie oslona przegubu popsula i caly smar poszedl precz
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: do mechanika samochód odstaw?
<qrq> Tutaj debugger już nie pomoże :)
<bikstopa> ma ktos neta z upc tutaj?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: eeee?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ten przegub byl robiony przez mechanika jakies pol roku temu jak poprzedni wlasciciel mial to auto
<qrq> Ja jeżdżem na rowerze do miasta :)
<qrq> A jak zimno to autobusem :D
<qrq> Ekologicznie :)
<jacekowski> w ogole mam nadzieje ze caly przegub sie nie popsul
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: i? To znaczy że teraz nie może byc naprawiony przez mechanika? Chyba od tego są mechanicy...
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie, znaczy sie to ze nie dam tego mechanikowi
<jacekowski> bo wyjdzie mi to drozej
<jacekowski> a bedzie zrobione do dupy
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie masz _zaufanego_ mechanika ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> zadnemu mechanikowi nie ufam
<jacekowski> dlatego robie sobie sam
<qrq> Ja mam zaufanego hydraulika , zawsze przychodzi gdy żona jest sama.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: LOL.
<qermit> kto do mnie pukał i czego szukał
<qermit> nn52: ^^
<qrq> qermit Ty tu jesteś człowiekiem od banicji?
<qermit> ja jestem
<qrq> OK
<nn52> jak bym przejżała logi :D
<nn52> przejrzała :D
<qrq> nn52 Ostro pojechała po Ubuntu
<qermit> nie mam czsu dzieci
<qrq> Ja bym ją zbanował :)
<qermit> ide oglądać
<qrq> Co oglądasz?
<nn52> pewnie 'banita z nowego yorku' , i to z bananem na ustach
<nn52> no i zgłoszone na feedback czy jak to się tam  pisze.
<nn52> okazało się że nie jestem jedyną osobą ;]
<bikstopa> lol. tylko ja jestem na tyle zboczony ze czytam regulaminy uslug? :D
<nn52> zabrzamiało seksistowsko!
<qrq> nn52 Bo tak miało zabrzmieć
<nn52> może to w końcu naprawią kurde nooo
<kklimonda> bikstopa: jesteś odpowiedzialny
<BlessJah> bikstopa: nie jestes sam
<BlessJah> kklimonda: odpowiedzialny za...?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: za siebie
<bikstopa> kklimonda: ale takie pierdoly ze masakra :D
<kklimonda> zgadzanie się na coś (albo wręcz podpisywanie czegoś) bez przeczytania jest imo nieodpowiedzialne
<kklimonda> no straszne
<bikstopa> kklimonda: wiesz o tym ze upc w swoim regulaminie zakazuje trollowania, spamowania i wyzywania ludzi na forach oraz zakazuje rozsylania spamu na maile? :D
<kklimonda> wiem
<julek> kklimonda: system przyzwyczail ludzi do tego:)
<kklimonda> Aster miał coś podobnego
<kklimonda> julek: ano przyzwyczaił
<bikstopa> albo ze jak admin upc uzna ze za duzo sciagasz to ci odetnie neta? :D
<julek> swoja droga dziwie sie, ze co jakis czas w mediach wielka afera... bo gdzies w jakiejs umowie jakies niekorzystne warunki...
<kklimonda> niestety firmy tylko pogarszają sprawę pisząc umowy i regulaminy niczym opowiadania, minimum z 6 stron bzdur
<nn52> ciekawe jak wygląda regulamin Netii
<BlessJah> hm
<kklimonda> nn52: na ich stronie jest do ściągnięcia na pewno
<BlessJah> powiem tak
<bikstopa> nn52: nic ciekawego.
<BlessJah> czy masz mozliwosc negocjacji regulaminu?
<julek> kklimonda: firma ma prawo pisac sobie co chce, nie musisz z nimi gadac... ale jest tez niestety druga sprawa
<bikstopa> nn52: pracuje w tp. ludzie mi sie zala ze netia zrobila ich w ch*ja i cytuja regulamin. mowie im ze sami to podpisali i jak sie skonczy im umowa w netii to zapraszam do nas :D
<julek> polskie prawo jest tak zagmatwane, a cala administracja tak rozrosnieta, ze umowy nie da sie skrocic
<qrq1> nn52 Najlepiej mieć internet bez umowy
<nn52> bikstopa, sprzedajesz neo ?
<julek> qrq1: ja od roku nie mam umowy;)
<julek> i mam internet 10M
<julek> za darmo;)
<bikstopa> nn52: ni
<BlessJah> julek: kradniesz
<julek> nie kradne:)
<BlessJah> w pewnym sensie
<BlessJah> ugadales sie z wlascicielem?
<bikstopa> BlessJah: nie. poprostu wykorzystuje by sie nie manrnowal :D
<nn52> bikstopa, już myślałam że spadłeś do rangi półczłowieka.... :P
<qrq1> Dlatego najlepiej nie mieć umowy o internet :)
<kklimonda> julek: przyjdzie ci rachunek wyrównawczy i pójdziesz z torbami
<kklimonda> julek: TPSA tak robiła
<julek> heh...
<kklimonda> tzn. robiła - burdel mieli
<nn52> w Netii jest fajowo... oferują 25mbps w cenie 40zł ....(mnie), ale kable na blokach przy 4mbps zaczynają się grzać... :D
<julek> kklimonda: a jak to hotspot?;)
<qrq1> Ja ciągnę z hotspota :D
<nn52> wiec max moge mieć 4mbps
<kklimonda> julek: a, no to jak podbierasz komuś neta to "ok" ;)
<qrq1> Ehm
<bikstopa> nn52: etam. w tp fajne pierdoly opowiadaja :D
<nn52> nie mów mnie o tp nawet... zgrozo jedyna...
<BlessJah> kklimonda: on podbiera z firmy oferujacej klientom
<julek> btw, jak masz jakas nieszyfrowana siec w okolicy i komputer ci sie sam polaczy, to co?:)
<nn52> co miesiąc przełączali nie na inną linie , mówiąc ze ta jest zapchana.... i co miech miałam coraz słabsze łącze.
<bikstopa> nn52: sprzedawca tp dzwoni do goscia i oferuje mu 20mega. gosciu mowi ze jest 10km od centrali i ledwo mo 512 dziala. to babka do niego zeby wzial z tv. po kablach bedzie sciagane pol mega neta a reszta po satelicie. i facet kupil
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mi sie chyba bardziej oplaca krasc sasiadom za pomoca dobrej anteny niz placic
<qrq1> Zapchana mówisz...
<BlessJah> jak przeskanowalem okolice...
<kklimonda> BlessJah: kraść się zawsze bardziej opłaca dopóki cię nie złapią
<jacekowski> bikstopa: a skad wiesz?
<nn52> albo text że "nie mamy podłącza na 1mbps... musimy przepiąc panią na 512kbps.. ale płąć ku... dalej za 1mbps...
<bikstopa> jacekowski: bo pracuje w tp. ;>
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w sensie zakup dobrej anteny
<bikstopa> nn52: ciesz sie ze nie dali ci BMT128 :D
<qrq1> Jeżeli internet nie jest zabezpieczony hasłem to nie ma żadnego prawa które zabrania CI korzystania z tego zródła
<nn52> ostatecznie szybkość łacza spadłą do 128kbps... nie musze mówić jak jajko świerkało mi na czole...? :D
<jacekowski> qrq1: nie ma zadnego prawa ktore pozwala
<nn52> oczywiście rozwiązałać umowy się ni dało , nawet u rzecznika prawa.... bo w regulaminie jest "DO 1mbps" więc jak dadzą 128kbps.. to wszystko jest Ok.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w polsce mamy domniemanie niewinnosci
<BlessJah> co nie jest zabronione etc
<bikstopa> nn52: jak ci technik mowi ze 1 nie zadziala i musisz obnizyc do 512 to mozesz wtedy zrezygnowac
<nn52> początkowo 1mbps działa , jakieś 3 miesiące
<macer1> sprzedają jeszcze internet 512?!
<jacekowski> a w UK sprzedaja adsl max
<bikstopa> macer1: tak.
<BlessJah> macer1: u mnie niedawno z 128 do 256 przeniesli
<jacekowski> a dziala to tak ze placisz tyle samo
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od tego jaka masz linie
<bikstopa> macer1: tzn sprzedaja tylko wtedy jak technik tp stwierdzi ze nic wiecej nie zadziala
<jacekowski> a internet masz taki na jaki linia pozwala
<nn52> ściągałam 90-130kb/s w żeczywistości
<Ashiren24> x_X
<nn52> a właśnie że żecznik przejrzał umowę , i mówił że za chugo się nie da.
<bikstopa> jacekowski: w polsce to dziala ch**jowo. netia to wprowadzila. ale ludzie to idioci ktorzy nie moga tego zrozumiec
<macer1> mam dwóch znajomych z neostradą. oczywiście ciągle im zrywa i przymula...takie rzeczy tylko w TP, bo chyba tylko tam jest jeszcze 512 i mniej.
<Ashiren24> nn52: żŻŻŻżŻżżżż
<jacekowski> bikstopa: co masz na mysli?
<nn52> potem jak mi spadło do 128kbps
<BlessJah> macer1: kablowka mniej ma
<bikstopa> jacekowski: juz widzialem reklamacje ze ich karta pokazuje 54mbit lub 100mbit a internet dziala z predkoscia 1mbit :D
<nn52> to 10-21kb/s w żeczywistości było maxem
<nn52> wiadomo 1B = 8b
<bikstopa> jacekowski: lub konsultanta ktory tlumaczy klientowi godzine co to jest "tyle ile kabel pociagnie" a ten ni hu hu
<qrq> Oglądał ktoś z was Eraserhead?
<BlessJah> bikstopa: po kablu i po lanie, ladnie
<nn52> osobiście mam w domu 4mbps/4mbps
<macer1> ja mam netię do 18Mb/s, chodzi jakieś 12 bo centrala jest daleko ale jestem bardzo zadowolony, i aha to chyba nawet na linii TP :D
<nn52> macer1, no widzisz! :D u mnie 4mbps to max
<bastetmilo> qrq: ja oglądałam
<qrq> Genialny film
<nn52> gitesowo że kabel jest taki że da się 4 i 4 w dwie strony
<qrq> Najlepszy Lyncha
<bastetmilo> qrq: ryje beret :)
<nn52> więc że nie mogli mi dać 25mbps..... dali 4/4 , w cenie 50zł.... i też git
<nn52> zadowolona
<nn52> a jakieś 3 dzielnice dalej pociągnięty kabelek 120mbps :D +  router z mocną anteną ;D , nawet trzema..... :D
<yield> to i ja się pochwale, chciałem w upc zwiększyć transfer to 5 dzień jestem bez internetu ;)
<nn52> pewnie za dużo ściągałeś ,to ci odcieli
<qrq> 114.filmaster.pl
<nn52> pobrane w  tym miesiącu : 21,77 GB ( tyle transferu poszło)
<nn52> a mierzone nie od pełnego miesiące
<qrq> Coś mało
<qrq> :)
<nn52> od 10 Września mierzone
<nn52> a mamy 7demnasty
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday
<qrq> No :)
<qrq> Ty znowu z tymi kotami
<Ashiren24> ;3
<nn52> ktoś świętuje?? xD
<julek> hmm... ja mam chyba jakies wesele dzisiaj:P
<julek> tzn. w sobote... wlasnie sobie przypomnialem
<BlessJah> julek: to idz spac, zdazysz sie jeszcze nabiegac
<BlessJah> dzisiaj jest sobota
<julek> nie pojde:)
<qrq> Gorzej jak taki zwymiotuje i trzeba później sprzątać
<nn52> a jutro niedziela ;d
<julek> bo od miesiaca nie gadam z ta kolezanka, co mnie zaprosila;)
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> straszne
<nn52> nie ładnie
<nn52> i co teraz?
<nn52> będę miała koszmary
<BlessJah> ?
<BlessJah> qrq: jakies wspominki?
<nn52> Ciekawe jak KDE5 będzie wyglądało  xD i GNOME4 xD
<qrq> Taaa kocie :)
<qrq> Wspominki.
<qrq> KDE5 będzie wyglądało jak Windows 7 w negatywie
<BlessJah> qrq: kocie?
<nn52> :D
<qrq> Koty często wymiotują
<bastetmilo> qrq: ile tych kotow masz ze wiesz to?
<BlessJah> kłaczek
<qrq> 17
<qrq> Śpią ze mną
<qrq> Dlatego zamierzam startować do sejmu
<bastetmilo> qrq: to kup im paste odkłaczającą, karm czesciej żeby nie łykały dużych kawałków... bo czeste wymiotowanie nie jest normalnym objawem.
<qrq> Tylko że
<qrq> Te koty
<qrq> Przychodzą rano
<qrq> A później nie ma ich z 2 dni
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: te koty razem wymiotuja 17 razy czesciej niz kazdy z osobna
<nn52> ide w komono
<qrq> Gdzieś się włoczą po polach
<bastetmilo> qrq: koty wymiotują kłaczkami, jak łykają zbyt duże kawałki zbyt szybko, jesli jedzą nieświeżą karmę... i jesli są chore.
<BlessJah> qrq: bierzesz te leki, ktore ci doktor przepisal?
<qrq> Ale one nie wymiotują często
<qrq> Raz na miesiąc
<qrq> Nawet rzadziej
<bastetmilo> qrq: napisałeś "koty często wymiotują" przed chwilą.
<qrq> Myślałem w porównaniu z człowiekiem :)
<bastetmilo> qrq: należało uściślić.
<qrq> A teraz myślę porównując do stanu chorobowego
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Posłowie Najwyższej Izby nieuściślają, więc i ja nie muszę :)
<bastetmilo> qrq: nie jesteś w Najwyżeszj Izbie. Jesteś na ircu.
<qrq> Ale oni winni być autorytetem dla społeczeństwa
<qrq> Wzorem do naśladowania
<bastetmilo> qrq: powinni. ale nie są. Ale to społeczeństwo wybrało takich posłów.
<qrq> Więc społeczeństwo woli ludzi nie uściślających :)
<qrq> Skoro ich wybrało :)
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak rozmowa o polityce po północy
<BlessJah> nie?
<bastetmilo> ja nie głosowałam na nich :>
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> To lepsze niż seks
<bastetmilo> qrq: co jest lepsze?
<BlessJah> w sensie: dostępne bez względu na wiek?
<qrq> Rozmowa o polityce po północy
<BlessJah> qrq: ^ :>
<bastetmilo> qrq: ... ja jednak wolę to drugie ;)
<qrq> Seks jest przereklamowany
<qrq> Mięso naciera na mięso
<qrq> I tyle z tego
<bastetmilo> qrq: poranne wstawianie jest przereklamowane.
<bastetmilo> Brzydzi cie fizjologia procesu?
<qrq> Nie brzydzi
<bastetmilo> qrq: noł ofens, ale takie bzdury wygadują ludzie, którzy nie współżyją, albo mają kiepskie współżycie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo++
<qrq> Ja do nich nie należę
<bastetmilo> tia...
<qrq> No :)
<bastetmilo> No to o co chodzi? Jakieś fobie?
<qrq> Nie mam żadnych fobii ani wstrętów :)
<bastetmilo> Twoja kobieta czy facet podziela twoje zdanie?
<qrq> Ale jakie moje zdanie?
<bikstopa> potrzebuje pomyslu. gdzie mozna kupic katownik? :D
<bastetmilo> qrq: że seks jest przereklamowany i "Mięso naciera na mięso
<bastetmilo> I tyle z tego" - nie wiesz co mówiłeś przed chwilą?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w budowlanym?
<qrq> To był sarkazm
<BlessJah> tabfail
<bikstopa> BlessJah: bardziej w metalurgicznym :D
<bikstopa> bo mam pomysl przebudowy swojego pokoju ;'x
<BlessJah> po co ci katownik?
<BlessJah> ja o ogolnobudowlanomajsterkowiczowskim pomyslalem
<bikstopa> potrzebuje
<bikstopa> do modyfikacji swojego pokoju ;d
<bastetmilo> bikstopa: ciastorama czy lerłamerlę
<bikstopa> bastetmilo: bardzo smieszne. jak poprosilem stalowy katownik ok 5cm to popatrzyli na mnie jak na debila
<BlessJah> bikstopa: sa, choc nie tak male
<BlessJah> musisz poszukac
<BlessJah> chyba bardziej liroy niz castorama
<bikstopa> 5cm to maly wg ciebie?
<BlessJah> przestalem rozumiec czego szukasz
<bikstopa> ?
<BlessJah> pl.m.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:Trysquare.jpg&filetimestamp=20050919053910
<BlessJah> cos takiego?
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> bikstopa: co chcesz z katownikiem zrobic?
<BlessJah> wyznaczyc kat prosty?
<bikstopa> nie
<bikstopa> takie cos, http://stolarze.com.pl/products_photos/katownikL18.jpg stalowe
<BlessJah> powiesic szafke?
<BlessJah> aaa...
<BlessJah> taki
<bikstopa> inaczej. potrzebuje 2 zespawane ze soba plaskowniki. czyli katownik ;'x
<BlessJah> bo wiesz, sa katowniki i katowniki
<BlessJah> no to 5cm to sporo
<bikstopa> ;'d
<bikstopa> zadnego nie maja
<bikstopa> ani 2 ani 5 ;'x
<BlessJah> po co ci taki duzy?
<bikstopa> musze zbudowac duza cieszka szafe ktora ma wisiec w powietrzu
<bikstopa> i musze zrobic do niej stelaz by nie spadla pewnej niedzielnej nocy :D
<BlessJah> w powietrzu?
<bikstopa> tak
<BlessJah> lewitacja, czy na scianie wisza?
<bikstopa> z zalozenia mialo byc przymocowane do sciany i sufitu
<bikstopa> ale jak podsuniesz pomysl jak zrobic by lewitowalo to chetnie poslucham :D
<BlessJah> elektromagnesy
<bikstopa> xd
<bikstopa> to wole oldscoolowe sruby juz :D
<BlessJah> ostatecznie mozesz na cieniutkich zylkach podwiesic
<BlessJah> nie bedzie widac
<bikstopa> ...
<bikstopa> ma byc to przy scianie przy suficie
<bikstopa> xD
<BlessJah> na srodku walnij, bedzie efekciarsko
<NightWish`> jest tu ktos ogarniety w sprawie xorga?
<macer1> NightWish`, po prostu powiedz jaki jest problem
<NightWish`> problem jest taki ze
<NightWish`> zostaje takie info przy odpalaniu nvidia settings
<NightWish`> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<NightWish`> a jak to zrobie
<NightWish`> to wywala ze zapisalo ale z errorem
<NightWish`> Device section "Default Device" must have a  Driver line.
<NightWish`> a potem xy nie chcą wstać
<macer1> hmm, distro, wersja, i wklej gdzieś xorg.conf
<NightWish`> ale przed czy po zrobieniu tego czegoś?
<macer1> po
<NightWish`> bo teraz cofnelam sie do bakapu
<NightWish`> ubu 11.04 spolszczone z ubuntu.pl
<macer1> Ok
<macer1> skoro już mówimy o Xorgu - o_O mam kartę intela i cały czas chodzi na software rasterizer, w dodatku unity działa. WTF?
<NightWish`> macer1: http://wklej.org/id/595100/
<macer1> spróbuj usunąć xorg.conf i dać nvidia-xconfig wtedy - bo on chyba próbuje połączyć dwa pliki wtedy
<macer1> i sprawdź czy znowu wywala błąd
<NightWish`> http://wklej.org/id/595101/
<NightWish`> to jest dobre?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> teraz spróbuj odpalić
<macer1> Xorga
<NightWish`> w sensie jak?
<macer1> sudo service gdm restart
<macer1> wyloguje Cię to i zrestartuje xorga
<macer1> i co?
<NightWish`> nie dziala
<macer1> ale co nie działa?
<NightWish`> no zamiast grafiki do ladowania pokazuje sie uruchamianie w terminalu
<NightWish`> i zatrzymuje sie na cheching battery state
<macer1> to daj Xorg.log
<NightWish`> a skad ja to wezme ;)
<macer1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<althorion> A zanim wkleisz, daj najpierw cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nouveau
<NightWish`> http://wklej.org/id/595103/
<NightWish`> oh
<althorion> Dobra, już sobie stamtąd wezmę.
<NightWish`> ale to jest ostatni log?
<macer1> tak
<NightWish`> bo jeśli tak to ja znowu do starego buckupa przywróciłam... [']
<NightWish`> mam znowu zepsuć?
<macer1> eee
<macer1> Ty masz intela?
<NightWish`> mam nvidie
<NightWish`> ale to chyba zintegrowana
<macer1> Xorg twierdzi co innego
<macer1> lspci | grep VGA
<NightWish`> intela mam bo na windowsie do niego stery instalowalam ;)
<NightWish`> intela nie mam*
<macer1> ok ale pokaż wynika
<NightWish`> ale jak ja Ci z konsoli wyciagne loga?
<macer1> no wynik lspci | grep VGA i np na wkleja
<NightWish`> grrrrr
<althorion> Albo sudo apt-get pastebinit
<althorion> I lscpi | grep VGA | pastebinit
<althorion> I dostaniesz od razu linka.
<NightWish`> fuck
<NightWish`> ty sobie ze mnie zartujesz ze ja to zapamietam i wklepie do konsoli
<althorion> Co, te moje komendy?
<NightWish`> mhm
<althorion> To przepisuj ręcznie wynik lscpi. Jak tam wolisz.
<NightWish`> moment
<NightWish`> to tak
<NightWish`> mam zrobic nieudane uruchomienie
<NightWish`> potem wejsc w recovery mode
<NightWish`> i wklepac to ot tak na homie?
<althorion> Tak.
<NightWish`> nie przenosci sie do var log zeby wklepac te komende?
<NightWish`> przenosci*
<althorion> Nie musisz. Nic to nie zmienia.
<macer1> althorion, looknij na ten Xorg.log co wkleił(a) NightWish` - czemu tam pisze o intelu -_- ?
<althorion> macer1: nVidia Optimus na mój gust.
<althorion> Dwie karty, jedna Intela, druga nVidii, system ma umieć przełączać się między nimi.
<althorion> Na razie nie umie.
<NightWish`> to mam iść psuć czy nie?
<macer1> mam optimusowego netbooka. są różne rodzaje optimusów. w moim przypadku normalnie się stery nvidii zainstalowały
<althorion> Z tym Optimusem to są cuda na kiju, a ja nie jestem specjalistą.
<althorion> Szczególnie o 1:34 rano ;).
<NightWish`> to jest sens to ruszac czy nie?
<macer1> NightWish`, masz optimusa?
<NightWish`> http://allegro.pl/dell-inspiron-q15r-n5110-i5-2410-6gb-500-gf525-1gb-i1807365954.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6eapcdb> (at allegro.pl)
<althorion> Ja bym to wrzucił na forum i poczekał na bardziej wybudzonych ludzi.
<NightWish`> to dzisiaj do mnie przyszllo
<macer1> taa
<macer1> optimus
<althorion> NightWish`: często da się w BIOSie na sztywno wybrać jedną kartę. To Ci ułatwi życie, dopóki nie będzie sensownej obsługi tego.
<NightWish`> althorion: a gdzie tego szukac w biosie?
<althorion> Wszędzie. Nie znam wszystkich BIOSów świata niestety.
<NightWish`> sprobuje
<NightWish`> czy to moze byc integrated NIC ?
<macer1> może
<althorion> Nie może.
<NightWish`> intel speedstep?
<althorion> NIC to Network Interface Card.
<macer1> aaa to nie może :D
<NightWish`> virtualization?
<althorion> Intel Speedstep też nie.
<althorion> Również nie.
<NightWish`> miscellaneous devices?
<althorion> Raczej nie, ale nazwa nie mówi nic.
<althorion> Obejrzyj.
<NightWish`> prowadzi mnie do portow usb i esata
<NightWish`> reszta wyglada na typowo do innego sprzetu
<althorion> To niestety sprzętowo tego nie załatwisz. Szkoda.
<NightWish`> ale sam sterownik dziala...
<althorion> Nie pomogę niestety. Próbowałem raz, nie umiałem, wyłączyłem w BIOSie i działało tak. A jestem zbyt senny na twórcze myślenie.
<althorion> Powodzenia.
<NightWish`> dzięki za probe pomocy..
<macer1> :)
<macer1> następnym razem nie kupuj optimusa
<NightWish`> to nie był szeroki wybór
<macer1> nvidia nie lubi użytkowników Linuksa więc obsługi optimusa nie dostaniesz :D
<NightWish`> to lapek od szefa do pracy ;)
<macer1> :/
<macer1> nvidia nie ma zamiaru optimusa wspierać
<macer1> ale jest coś takiego jak bumblebee czy jakoś tak
<NightWish`> i co to jest? ;)
<NightWish`> mi to potrzebne do wyciagniecia temperatury karty graficznej wlasciwie
<macer1> bumblebee to optimus na linuksa
<NightWish`> oO
<bikstopa> zna ktos kogos kto pracuje w play? na infolinii lub w salonie
<macer1> bikstopa, a o co chodzi :D?
<bikstopa> ze potrzebuje kogos kto pracuje w play
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-17
<macer1> mają chat z konsultantem na stronie jeśli to pomoże
<bikstopa> tam nic nie zalatwie
<macer1> zadowlony jesteś z playa btw :D?
<bikstopa> tak. bardzo
<bikstopa> tylko potrzebuje cos zalatwic, czego na infolinii mi sie nie uda :D
<macer1> ja się będę przenosił do playa z plusa na all inclusive max :D
<bikstopa> tez mam
<bikstopa> mam all inclusive max i neta w play
<bikstopa> w miescie dziala zajebiscie
<macer1> czekam aż wyjdzie nexus prime, wtedy wezmę, na razie to mi się nie przyda do mojej starej nokii :D
<NightWish`> nosz jeszcze conky mi sie spierdoliło
<NightWish`> ;<
<bikstopa> to znasz kogos w playu?
<macer1> niet
<macer1> rzecznika prasowego znam :D
<bikstopa> nie przyda mi sie :/
<NightWish`> macer1: a masz może jeszcze jakiś sposob na znalezienie temperatury karty graf?
<macer1> yyy
<macer1> "sensors"
<macer1> lm sensors
<macer1> ale tu cicho
<macer1> netsplity
<macer1> bez ostrzeżenia -_-
<macer1> halo czy ktoś mnie słyszy? czemu tu jest tak cicho ;D?
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> Przekliniak, chociaż ty mi zawsze odpowiadasz ;)
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> Digimony lecą na TV4
<qrq> Hmm
<inkwizytor> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<ChaosEngine> yrb
<richy87> witam
<richy87> mam pytanie, gdzie znajduje się plik do uruchamiania zainstalowanego programu, gdyż potrzebuje ścieżki do autostartu
<nn52> hej
<tar-gz> nn52: o/
<nn52> tar-gz, o/
<nn52> używa ktoś Kopete??
<nn52> bum bum bum
<nn52> tar-gz, jak róznica pomiędzy Desktop a Desktop Alternative?
<tar-gz> nn52: a gdzie masz tą różnice?
<nn52> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<nn52> ściągam Desktop DVD , tylko pytam się o różnicę między Desktop CD / Alternative CD
<tar-gz> alternarive to to ze masz inslator tekstowy
<tar-gz> instalator
<nn52> spoko
<nn52> nawet jest Kubuntu Mobile :>
<nn52> na jakie to Telefony jest? xD
<tar-gz> na nokie 3310
<nn52> zabawne ;d
<tar-gz> no  poważnie.
<nn52> a ju ż wiem , na procki ARM
<nn52> ciekawe... Nokia N95 też ma procesor ARM.... , ale sądzę że kub nawet nie ruszy
<tar-gz> a ie czasem na AMF ?
<nn52> OAF/ARM
<nn52> ARM/OMAP
<tar-gz> acha
<lisu> hmm, ciekawe czy na moim arm pocket pc 300 MHz by odpaliło hmm
<nn52> nie wiem :P, kde sporo ssie
<nn52> z tego co mi wiadomo
<tar-gz> czy ja wiem
<tar-gz> na backtrack 5 ssie 140mb
<nn52> wersja z kde?
<tar-gz> ta
<lisu> kto ustawia
<lisu> ł topic?
<lisu> już nie google tylko duck duck ?
<althorion> Temat został ustawiony przez Wizard!~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard w(e) Wt 13. wrz 19:57:33 2011
<Ashiren24> niby duckduck nie inwigiluje
<lisu> Ashiren24: ta, a internet nie łączy
<lisu> Ashiren24: a poczte to gdzie masz? nie czasem gmail?
<Ashiren24> lisu: no mam i co
<lisu> Ashiren24: no i pewnie nie przeszkadza ci ze czytaja twoje maile
<lisu> Ashiren24: dobra rozmowa pointless, ide cos dzialac o/
<nn52> zna ktoś komendę na zmieny nazwy katalogu
<Ashiren24> nn52: mv
<nn52> dzienki
<nn52> czyli mv /home/lighttpd/configs /home/lighttpd/configi <- tak?
<Ashiren24> yhy
<nn52> dzieki z/w spadam do truby texotwego
<Ashiren24> irssi++ :<
<nn52> nie wiecie może , gdzie xchat trzyma pliki konfiguracyje oprócz .xchat2 bo po skasowaniu dalej jest lista kanałow i stare ustawienia
<Ashiren24> czemu ona sie tak wierci
<nn52> wie ktoś jak odpalić ibus???, bo /etc/init.d/ibus start nie działa ;.
<Ashiren24> co sie tak wiercisz
<nn52> a kombinuje ciągle coś
<nn52> ibus na moim profilu nie trybi
<nn52> nie wiem jak go odpalić
<kklimonda> nn52: ibus powinna odpalić sesja chyba
<nn52> a /usr/bin/ibus-daemon -d nie pomaga
<nn52> dobra... działa w tle... ciekawe
<nn52> w hugo mnie zrobił
<nn52> swinia...
<nn52> 하루하루   i nic ;>
<mateusz> witam.
<mateusz> jest ktoś ?- bo mam problem ..
<mateusz> ...
<Filar> ktuś jest
<mateusz> a pomożesz z instalacją kadu ?
<Psotnick> apt-get install kadu
<Psotnick> co za problem?
<mateusz> bo instaluje mi się 0.9.2 . a ja chce miec .0.10.0
<Psotnick> no, takie jest w repo
<Psotnick> a co daje apt-cache search kadu
<Psotnick> ?
<mateusz> mam tutaj napisać ?
<Psotnick> w sumie nie pamiętam czy tak to szło, dawno nie używałem nic debianowego
<Psotnick> mateusz: wrzuć na jakiegoś pastebina
<mateusz> http://wklej.org/id/595244/
<Psotnick> no, to nie ma w repo tego kadu
<mateusz> mam też plik z strony kadu- tylko nie wiem jak sie go instaluje .
<Psotnick> http://www.kadu.im/w/English:Download:Ubuntu
<althorion> http://www.kadu.im/w/Pobierz:Ubuntu
<althorion> Czego nie rozumiesz?
<Psotnick> o widzisz, nawet po polsku jest
<mateusz> ale jak tak robię to istaluje się przez terminal 0.9.2 ...
<althorion> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - powiedz czy się zaktualizuje
<althorion> Jak nie, to taka jest w repo. Możesz to zaakceptować lub kompilować, jak wolisz.
<mateusz> Nieprawidłowa operacja upgrad.
<althorion> upgradE
<althorion> Z "e" na końcu". Patrz, jak kopiujesz.
<mateusz> a . sry ..
<mateusz> dałem tak. i coś się wykonuje .
<althorion> Idę po kawę, będę wróżył z fusów :P.
<althorion> A tak BTW, na bogów Ci kadu?
<tar-gz> Thor mu kazał
<althorion> A. To OK.
<mateusz> xd. bo gg używam ..
<althorion> Empathy ma obsługę, jest już w systemie.
<althorion> Pidgin ma obsługę, nie wymaga QT.
<lisu> empathy ssie
<mateusz> ale tam nie ma synchronizacji -a ja mam gg w telefonie i musze miec synchro.
<althorion> A. To już jest powód.
<althorion> Nie, żebym wiedział, o czym piszesz ;).
<mateusz> bo mam sieć Gaduair- i mam za free gg w komie to korzystam :D
<lisu> mateusz: jesli chodzi o syncro to jabber + transport gg świetnie robi syncro
<althorion> Fajowo. Będziesz potrzebował pomocy z tą kompilacją czy sam sobie poradzisz?
<tar-gz> mateusz: a co ma jedno do drugigo?
<mateusz> nie poradzę sobie.. jestem lakiem -stawiam pierwsze kroki z ubuntu 10,.10.
<tar-gz> drugiego?
<tar-gz> Gadu-gadu już obsługuje multisesje
<mateusz> potrzebne i mi kadu i tyle w innych komunikatorach brakuje mi opcji .
<tar-gz> apt-get install kadu
<lisu> ... po tylu latach x0
<tar-gz> kadu jest w repo
<althorion> tar-gz: narzeka, że za stare
<mateusz> :D
<lisu> no to niech kompiluje
<althorion> To źródła ściągasz, rozpakowujesz, wchodzisz do folderu, ./configure
<mateusz> i tyle ?
<althorion> Sprawdzasz, czego mu brakuje.
<althorion> Instalujesz, czego mu brakuje.
<althorion> Jak mu przestanie brakować, to make i sudo make install
<althorion> Tyle.
<lisu> później make i make install i voila (czy jak sie to pisze)
<mateusz> sudo apt-get upgrade - a to polecaenie co teraz wykonuje w terminalu - to co robi ?
<althorion> Uaktualnia system.
<tar-gz> updatuje system
<mateusz> coś jak menadzer ?
<althorion> Nie wiem, o czym mówisz.
<mateusz> ;p
<mateusz> dobra ja już nie przeszkadzam. zobaczę czy mi się uda..
<tar-gz> nie uda
<mateusz> miłe ...
<althorion> Byłbyś pierwszy, który przejdzie przez kompilację bez narzekania ;).
<mateusz> dlaczego nie zrobią kadu.deb ?
<althorion> Jest.
<althorion> Zainstalowałeś już.
<althorion> W wersji 0.9.2
<mateusz> ale najnowszego nie ma..
<althorion> Jak Ci to przeszkadza, to albo sam zrób, albo czekaj, aż ktoś Cię wyręczy.
<Psotnick> zrobienie paczki wcale nie jest takie ciężkie ;)
<mateusz> wolę nauczyć się kompilować- pewnie do czegoś mi się jeszcze przyda .
<Psotnick> no, bardzo ciężka ta kompilacja
<Psotnick> ./configure
<Psotnick> make
<Psotnick> make install
<mateusz> heh .
<mateusz> jak skończy mi się sudo apt-get upgrade- to spróbuje skompilować ..
<althorion> http://www.kadu.im/w/Instalacja_ze_%C5%BAr%C3%B3de%C5%82 - jakbyś potrzebował dokładniejszej instrukcji.
<mateusz> czy tutaj na serio jest 101 osób online ?
<mateusz> czytałem to już.. wyskakiwały błędy ..
<althorion> Tak. System narzekał, że mu różnych rzeczy brakuje.
<althorion> Kompilacja nie chce jakoś rozwiązywać zależności :P.
<althorion> http://www.kadu.im/w/English:Requirements - tu masz listę.
<mateusz> o dzięki. o to mi chodziło :D
<althorion> Idź, korzystaj z Googla i wygrywaj!
<mateusz> heh. na google to się znam- bo windows - potrzebował dużej umiejętności korzystania z Golle .
<mateusz> Google *
<mateusz> daje ./configure i wyskakuje że nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu ...
<mateusz> end
<mateusz> nie tu ..
<tar-gz> ;D
<mateusz> i co ja niby mam zrobić ? :)
<Admc`> jest tu ktoś z kartą wifi na chipsecie ralink?
<althorion> mateusz: http://www.kadu.im/w/Instalacja_ze_%C5%BAr%C3%B3de%C5%82
<althorion> Wchodzisz do folderu i cmake ..
<mateusz> i co dalej ?
<althorion> make -jX i jak skończy sudo make install
<mateusz> http://wklej.org/id/595275/
<TheNumb> mateusz: -j liczba rdzieni + 1
<mateusz> podaj przykład . mam 1 rdzeń .
<althorion> -j2
<althorion> Bo 1 + 1 = 2
<mateusz> aa ;p
<mateusz> dupa...
<mateusz> mateusz@mateusz-MS-6788:~$ make -j2
<mateusz> make: *** Nie podano obiektów i nie znaleziono makefile. Stop
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik>  ;)
<Foxik> siema nn52
<nn52> wow!
<nn52> szybcy jesteście
<nn52> siema Foxik
<Foxik> tak?
<nn52> siedze na windzie , tunelik przez ssh :D. ,bo siostrze się coś Wingrows psuje ;d
<Foxik> oO
<TheNumb> nn52: normalka z windowsem.
<Tyczek> Samo się nic nie psuje. :P
<Foxik> hehe tez prawda
<nn52> tzn. Bluescreen jej wywalił jak surfowała na google chrome
<Foxik> haha
<Foxik> no to peszek
<nn52> żeby odcztać mini dumpa
<nn52> musze ściągnąc Dumpchk.exe
<nn52> ;]
<Foxik> orginał czy pirat?
<nn52> a to jest powiażane z .net 4 + Windows SDK co wazy 700mb
<nn52> orginał
<Foxik> oryginalny pirat ;)
<nn52> nie nie , orginał orginał
<nn52> MS office 2003 też orginał
<Foxik> nie orginał .... tylko oryginał :P
<TheNumb> Foxik: grammar natzee
<Foxik> co?
<Foxik> :D
<BlessJah> TheNumb: grammar nazi
<nn52> no nic, za 5 godzin zobaczemy  co jej tak wyskoczło
<Foxik> hahaha
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ja wolę `natzee`
<BlessJah> nn52: nie widzisz co się na innych kanałach dzieje?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: tak jest niepoprawnie
<TheNumb> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs8/i/2005/311/5/8/Grammar_Natzee_by_dinyctis.jpg
<BlessJah> :>
<Foxik> a przepraszam co to ma wspólnego ze mną?
<TheNumb> Foxik: bo poprawiasz.
<Foxik> a ... i od razu jestem nazistą? oO
<Foxik> ;)
<TheNumb> Foxik: nie załapałeś...
<Foxik> no raczej
<Foxik> :P
<TheNumb> Foxik: chyba mało w internerach siedzisz.
<Foxik> :) google wróg numer adin :P
<TheNumb> Ciekawe kiedy kernel.org wstanie
<Foxik> za rok
<nn52> MSDN : WIndows SDK for WIndows7 and .net framework 4 , Time left : 4hours 56minutes xD
<nn52> Size : 701,52mb
<nn52> BlessJah, zaś mi system plików padł w A r c h . xD
<BlessJah> po resecie? nie dziwie sie
<nn52> nie , po "shutdown -h now" xD
<nn52> rano wstaje ... i bład montowanie "/", patrze g parted a partycji "/" niema xD
<nn52> same /home /boot i swap xD
<nn52> ja jakiś skrpt w bashu musze sobie napisać który bedę odpalać po instalacji Archa... by  instalował  wszystko za mnie  z gotowymi configami na podmiane
<nn52> baków niema.... nie wiem
<BlessJah> nn52: halt nie starczy?
<nn52> Probably caused by : nv4_disp.dll ( nv4_disp+24432e ) no bez jajców
<TheNumb> hahaha :D
<nn52> Słabo wierze żeby najnowsze stery nnidi tak zamulały system
<macer1> AHAHAHAAHHA
<macer1> error 500 na youtube
<macer1> 500 Internal Server Error
<macer1> Niestety, wystąpiła jakaś nieprawidłowość.
<macer1> Do rozwiązania problemu wysłano zespół świetnie przeszkolonych małp.
<macer1> If you see them, show them this information:
<Wilczek> macer1: Itam, nic nowego
<Wilczek> Fajniejsze błędy są na play.pl
<Wilczek> :D
<macer1> jakie :D?
<macer1> tak w ogóle po this information był ciąg base64 który po odkodowaniu dawał krzaczki :P
<macer1> aaa, play: Błąd 404
<macer1> Nie udowodniono
<macer1> istnienia tej strony.
<macer1> :D
<nn52> nafajnieszy bład jaki widziałam to " 404 : Szukaliśmy 404-ry razy , lecz nic nie znaleźliśmy"
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<nn52> o/ Aleksander
<Aleksander> Z jakiegoś powodu w Ubuntu 11.04 i386 nie działa mi applet dźwięku na pasku GNOME - jest wyblakły, a kliknięcie "Preferencje dźwięku" otwiera okienko "Oczekiwanie na odpowiedź systemu dźwięku", które wisi w nieskończoność
<nn52> zabij alse i odpal ją jeszcze raz?
<Aleksander> "sudo alsa reload" nie zmienia sytuacji
<nn52> wywal ją w sio i zainstaluj na nowo , sprawdź czy pulsa niemasz czasem
<macer1> ma pulsa
<Aleksander> w ubuntu chyba jest puls
<Aleksander> damn it, na 64ce to działało, o co chodzi xD
<Aleksander> i czemu dźwięk nie może być zwykłym demonem?
<macer1> spróbowałeś ponownie uruchomić komputer :D?
<nn52> Ku mać ku mać ... spadam na chwilać xD
<Aleksander> macer1, to się utrzymuje od zainstalowania
<Aleksander> kilkanaście restartów miałem
<Aleksander> na różnych DE
<Admc`> jest jakiś dobry plasmoid do zarządzania taktowaniem procesora?
<dKc> ej chopaki czemu mi znikaja gorne paski tytulu na ubuntu?
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> On używa Ubuntu!
<Wilczek> :E
<lisu> jak to sie stało o0?
<lisu> niemożliwe
<lisu> koniec świata
<lisu> logi sobie rmnownołem ;/
<Wizard> ping
<Wizard> żyje ktoś?
<BlessJah> Wizard: czego budzisz, człowiek już nawet w krypcie nie odpowcznie
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> lisu: ludzie dzielą się na tych co...
<BlessJah> lisu: ale ja też nie backupuje logów
 * Wizard testuje
<BlessJah> co
<Wizard> meego chłamigo
<BlessJah> ó
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> z tym akurat nie ma problemu
<Wizard> nawet większość rzeczy jest po polsku
<BlessJah> ale ja próbuje stworzyć
<BlessJah> ółć!
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> a co próbujesz stworzyć?
<BlessJah> popsułem! haha!
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> z ciebie to jest taki szalony naukowiec z kreskówki
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> na pierwszy rzut oka całkiem spoko jest to meego
<Wizard> założę się, że na drugi rzut oka już nie
<Wizard> jak to linuksy
<firemark> Wizard: znów pieprzysz 3 po 3
<firemark> Wizard: jak zwykle, człowieku, opanuj się!
<BlessJah> Wizard: buahahahaha
<BlessJah> drżyjcię śmiertelnicy!
<BlessJah> s/ę/e/
<Wizard> firemark: na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz?
<firemark> BlessJah: utf8?
<BlessJah> iso
<Wizard> recode?
<BlessJah> 8859-1
<Wizard> :S
<firemark> BlessJah: nienawidzę cię
<firemark> Wizard: szczerze nie wiem
<firemark> Wizard: musiałem wyładować swoją złość
<BlessJah> firemark: hm?
<firemark> BlessJah: krzaczysz
<BlessJah> nie
<Wizard> firemark: spoko
<BlessJah> to ty krzaczysz
<jacekowski> naprawilem sobie woz
<jacekowski> i kupilem klucz dynamometryczny
<Wizard> firemark: zazwyczaj staram się mieć jakieś argumenty na poparcie tego co gadam ;)
<Wizard> jacekowski: czad
<jacekowski> bo oslona zeskoczyla z przegubu
<nn52> o/ Wizard
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<jacekowski> i caly smar poszedl wpizdu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ta guma, o której mówiłeś?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> firemark: krzaczysz
<jacekowski> wszystko zapaprane smarem bylo
<nn52> \o/ BlessJah
<BlessJah> \o/ nn52
<jacekowski> ale przegub wytrzymal jak sie okazalo
<jacekowski> tylko go wyczyscilem
<jacekowski> odpiaszczylem
<Wizard> jacekowski, co masz za bolid?
<jacekowski> rover 25
<BlessJah> Wizard: *rower
<jacekowski> TDI
<BlessJah> 25 to rozmiar kół
<firemark> Wizard: ja nawet nie wiedziałem o czym ty mówisz :D
<BlessJah> w polsce są chyba tylko parzyste sprzedawane, 24, 26, 28
<BlessJah> na wyspach jest wszystko na odwrót
<Wizard> to rover czy rower?
<Wizard> bo to jest spora różnica ;)
<jacekowski> rover
<jacekowski> tdi napisalem
<BlessJah> Wizard: w angliii przez v piszą
<Wizard> kle kle kle kle kle kle kle
<BlessJah> czy ja raz krzaczę, a raz nie?
<BlessJah> s/ę/ę/
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> krzaczysz
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wierzę
<lisu> jacekowski: rowerem jeździsz? x) hehe
<Wizard> ó jest w iso 8859-1
<Wizard> ale tdi
<Wizard> kle kle!
<lisu> tak zwany kaszlak
<jacekowski> roverem
<jacekowski> Wizard: wiesz jak to ciagnie
<jacekowski> 170KM lexus z automatem
<jacekowski> i sie zesral koles
<lisu> ...funty z kieszeni
<nn52> BlessJah, utf-8 sobie zrób
<jacekowski> do 120mph ja jechalem
<jacekowski> a potem gorka
<jacekowski> i jego juz calkiem braklo
<lisu> jacekowski: no i pewnie przyjdzie zdjecie
<jacekowski> dopiero jak sie gorka skonczyla i byla plaska droga dal rade
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w anglii używacie mil?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ta
<BlessJah> nn52: mam utf
<jacekowski> lisu: taniej niz 1.3 benzynowe
<BlessJah> ciemnogród
<BlessJah> USA też
<BlessJah> \o/
<nn52> BlessJah, zrób "Zażółć gęślą jaźń"
<nn52> znaczy , napisz
<BlessJah> ^C^V
<BlessJah> damn, w terminalu nie działa
<nn52> nie nie :D
<nn52> nie ctrl+c / +v :D
<nn52> hi ;d
<BlessJah> :(
<nn52> ja bym sie powiesiła ;D
<BlessJah> ciekawe masz hobby, przyznaję
<nn52> jakie? :D
<BlessJah> 1931 < nn52> ja bym sie powiesiła ;D
<nn52> a jak to się ma do hobbty
<nn52> ?
<nn52> hobby?
<firemark> nn52: jesteś kobietą? ;o
<firemark> BlessJah: nie masz utf
<nn52> nie nie jestem ,to twoja wyobrażnia płata figle.
<firemark> BlessJah: i twierdzisz że jeszcze masz
<firemark> nn52: a to ok.
<BlessJah> firemark: mam utf-8, grz... gżęż... grzygż.. gżółka!
<firemark> o kufa
<nn52> ;P
<firemark> ale nie miałeś
<qrq> Witam
<BlessJah> nn52: przecinki nadal po niewłaściwej stawiasz
<nn52> Taki nawyk
<nn52> :P
<BlessJah> firemark: po pijaku czasem mi się literki mylą
<firemark> :/
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> cześć qrq
<BlessJah> Wizard: miałeś mnie kopać, jak zaczynam trollować
<BlessJah> firemark: mam irssi w screenie, mogę zmieniać swobodnie kodowanie
<BlessJah> a nawet używać dwóch równocześnie
<qrq> Co macie takie tęgie miny? :D
<firemark> BlessJah: ale ustaw utf8
<firemark> BlessJah: po co ci inne?
<nn52> ale jaja , nie moge javy zainstalować =D
<BlessJah> firemark: żeby cię trollować
<firemark> BlessJah: pmfhr
<firemark> Wizard: jesteś opem
<firemark> Wizard: kickuj go za brak utf8
<nn52> BlessJah, z czego masz net?
<qrq> nn52 Znów eksplorujesz możliwości uszkodzenia systemu? :)
<BlessJah> nn52: z elektronów
<nn52> a czem uto podwłądne?
<nn52> qrq,  nie nie ,, siostrze na windos xp
<BlessJah> prawom fizyki
<qrq> Windos? :D
<nn52> Okna
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> qrq: typowy informatyk, zamiast zapytać ile siostra ma lat..
<BlessJah> Wizard!
<qrq> Wogóle ciekawe czy ktoś zarejestrował tą nazwę :)
<nn52> Okna Doświatczenie , wersja Profesionalna xP
<qrq> WINDOS :D
<nn52> DOS 3.11
<qrq> BlessJah Nie jestem informatykiem ani w procencie :)
<nn52> a co!
<nn52>  :D
<BlessJah> doświadczenie
<BlessJah> qrq: tym gorzej dla ciebie, bo siedzisz tutaj a nie masz powodu
<qrq> BlessJah Nie ja jeden :)
<BlessJah> żadna praca nie hańbi, jedni zarabiają klepiąc kod, inni machając miotłą
<BlessJah> nie wiem czemu masz z tym problem
<qrq> Ja nie mam żadnego problemu :)
<NightWish`> hmmm
<NightWish`> mam głupie pytanie
<qrq> Jestem człek mało problematyczny :)
<Wizard> NightWish`: wal
<Wizard> co znów chcecie od Wizarda?
<BlessJah> NightWish`: nie ma głupich pytań, są głupi pytający albo głupie odpowiedzi
<NightWish`> otóż dowiedziałam sie ze mam karte optimusa w lapku
<Wizard> nie będę kopał BlessJaha
<Wizard> niech sobie recode ustawi
<BlessJah> Wizard: prosiłem cię
<Wizard> ah
<qrq> Czy cytowanie wulgaryzmów również klasyfikuje się pod banicję?
<Wizard> qrq: nie, jeśli ma to jakiś cel
<Wizard> zawsze możesz wygwiazdkować
<BlessJah> Wizard: mogę mieć dwa kodowania równocześnie
 * BlessJah polecial za cytowanie
<NightWish`> i mam pytanie czy jesli ustawie w win7 uzywanie tylko karrrty intela
<Wizard> NightWish`: nie ten kanał
<NightWish`> to czy jest szansa ze poslucha sie to tez na ubuntu?
<NightWish`> wylaczylam to poprzez narzedzie nvidii
<NightWish`> Wizard: ten ten
<NightWish`> bo robie to tylko dla ubuntu ;)
<nn52> ten ten
<nn52> gmm
<firemark> ~19:38:22~  BlessJah : qrq: typowy informatyk, zamiast zapytać ile siostra ma lat..
<nn52> 20?
<firemark> Uważają, że nawet śmierć się mnie boi
<NightWish`> nn52: ?
<firemark> bo się obawia że się zapytam o jej siostrę
<nn52> ten ten = 10 10 ? 20? xD
<NightWish`> nn52: ten ten kanał
<nn52> NightWish`, raczej nie  /j #windows
<BlessJah> nn52: dec(0b1010) == 10
<nn52> BlessJah, =D
<qrq> Królu dawnoś nie skazał żadnego plugawego sługi na banicję!
<qrq> :)
<nn52> qrq, od tego jest qermit
<BlessJah> Wizard: wykop wazeliniarza
<BlessJah> \o/
<Wizard> lol, chciałem ciebie kopać
<Wizard> ale okazuje się, że empathy nie ma kick!
<Wizard> ROTFL
<nn52> xD
<nn52> hahahaha
<BlessJah> :(
<Enlik> jakiś rodzaj masochizmu
<Wizard> nie, Enlik, testuę meego
<BlessJah> Enlik: ma to mi pomoc wytrwac w postanowieniu
<nn52> MeeGo? :D Fajne nie ?:D
<Enlik> BlessJah: jakim?
<nn52> na N900? testujesz? czy na touchpadzie jakimś?
<Wizard> coś się cicho zrobiło
<Wizard> BlessJah!
<Wizard> mów coś
<Wizard> ty zawsze dużo mówisz
<BlessJah> coś
<BlessJah> Wizard: grozisz mi?
<qrq> Min(e)ciarze znów szaleją. Nowy Debian Mint RR
<Wizard> ekstra
<qrq> :D
<Wizard> ciekawe co na to projekt debian
<qrq> Cóż za sarkazm :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: a co na ubuntu?
<Wizard> ja to bym nie chciał, żeby mój system był kojarzony z takim chłamem
<qrq> Myślę że leją na to ciepłym ...
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie wiem, xubuntu jeszcze nie wybrało tapety ;)
<Wizard> qrq: w sumie
<BlessJah> hm...
<dKc> znam tez inne, ale teraz mam tylko w glowie te kultowsze:)
<BlessJah> niesamowite
<dKc> ej chopaki czemu mi znikaja gorne paski tytulu na ubuntu?
<dKc> czesc nołlajfy
<Wizard> menedżer okien ci się wykłada?
<dKc> wiecie moze kiedy?
<dKc> tak
<dKc> jak go zrestartowac?
<qrq> Wizard A cóż Debian może począć z Ubuntu :)
<dKc> nie chce tracic otwartych iokienek
<BlessJah> dKc: możesz WM zrestartować bez tracenia okienek
<dKc> nie śmiejcie sie ze mnie, że używam Ubuntu
<Wizard> no napisałem ci przeca
<dKc> jeszcze nadejdzie czas, ze Gentoo zainstaluje
<Wizard> dKc: nie warto
<dKc> warto
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<Wizard> ja też używam ubuntu i jakoś się nie wstydzę
<Wizard> dKc: ile czasu używasz linuksa
<Wizard> ?
<dKc> juz jakies 2 lata bedo
<dKc> tak na dluzej
<dKc> no wiecej
<dKc> bo kiedys tam knoppixa uzywalem
<dKc> i nei wiedzialem co do czego i podnieta byla, ze umialem kompa wylaczyc:)
<qrq> Ubuntu nie jest złą dystrybucją
<qrq> To chyba oczywiste
<dKc> jakie WM BlessJah
<dKc> ?
<dKc> WM: nie znaleziono polecenia
<dKc> :D
<BlessJah> kwin obecnie
<qrq> W sumie to niekończąca się nieco bezsensowna debata :)
<BlessJah> ale wolę awesome
<dKc> Program kwin nie jest obecnie zainstalowany.  Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<dKc> sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager
<dKc> ostatnio ogarnam repozytoria juz
<dKc> a na poczatku jak szukalem to myslalem sobie aaale tego duzo
<dKc> a teraz juz troche ogarniam
<dKc> niedlugo czas na gentoo
<dKc> ale i tak jestem prawiczkiem jesli chodzi o udana kompilacje jądra
<qrq> Nie mam więcej pytań
<dKc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipBTYVIhZXA
<qrq> Na channelach BDSM jak kogoś nick rozpoczyna się z dużej litery oznacza że jest aktywny
<qrq> A jak z małej to pasywny
<TheNumb> qrq: bdsm?
<qrq> Bondage
<qrq> Domination
<qrq> Sadomaso :D
<TheNumb> fuj
<TheNumb> qrq: wygooglałem
<qrq> Niektórzy faceci lubią jak ich kobieta bije w trakcie :D
 * TheNumb slaps qrq with a giant penis
<dKc> ale moze mi ktos powiedziec CZEMU te paski z okienek znikaja?
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> TheNumb tak od razu? :D
<jacekowski> yay
<jacekowski> nowy odcinek doctora who za 2 minuty
<dKc> doktora whoy?
<TheNumb> dKc: bluźnisz.
<TheNumb> dKc: whoy to możesz polecieć z kanału <:
<qrq> The Twilight Zone :)
<dKc> co to?
<qrq> Serial
<qrq> Z lat 60-tych
<qrq> Amerykański :)
<dKc> kurde nie znam
<dKc> i co tam robio? :o
<dKc> ze starych to tylko Twin Peaks kojarze
<jacekowski> qrq: co ty pierd*****?
<jacekowski> doctor who jest brytyjski
<qrq> Mówię o Twilight Zone :)
<jacekowski> pierwsze scifi jakie powstalo
<qrq> Nie pierwsze.
<jacekowski> doctor who w zasadzie stworzyl gatunek
<dKc> e? to dr who to SF?
<dKc> sorry, ale mi sie skojarzylo z hałsem
<qrq> The Twilight Zone to scifi takie mocno pokręcone
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who
<dKc> pokręcone w jaki sposób?
<qrq> Może być spoiler?
<qrq> Jest np odcinek o astronautach którzy lecą na Marsa
<qrq> I w końcu na nim wylądowali
<qrq> Lecz statek uległ uszkodzeniu
<qrq> I cały odcinek poszukują bazy
<qrq> Wycieńczeni bez wody i tlenu
<qrq> W końcu umierają
<qrq> A na końcu kamera unosi się i pokazuje pustynię gdzieś w Teksasie :)
<qrq> W rzeczywistości wylądowali na Ziemii :)
<qrq> Byli w stanie hibernacji i obudzili się dopiero będąc na powierzchni :)
<BlessJah> skoro to oni stworzyli gatunek, to czemu w kazdym filmie, poczynajac od seksmisji a konczac na misji na marsa, w takiej sytuacji ktos otwiera przylbice, zeby skonczyc meki, zaczyna sie cieszyc ze oddycha, reszta mysli ze zwiariowal z braku tlenu, w koncu niedoszly samobojca zrywa komus helm i wszyscy zaczynaja oddychac?
<qrq> Bo po "2001" Kubricka i "Solarisie" Tarkowvskiego wszyscy jadą na tym samym wozie :)
<BlessJah> yzn?
<qrq> No lipa
<qrq> W SF
<qrq> Nie ma nic nowatorskiego
<qrq> Tylko odgrzewane kotlety
<qrq> Obcy był świetny
<qrq> Ale pózniej?
<dKc> 2001 to była dopiero lipa
<qrq> :D
<dKc> a... Incepcja?
<dKc> Matrix?
<dKc> eXistenZ?
<dKc> kamon
<dKc> Człowiek demolka?:D
<qrq> Incepcja to nie jest SF w sensie space movie
<BlessJah> space opera
<qrq> A Matrix to shit
<qrq> Zerżnięty od Ghost in The Shell
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mialem powiedziec
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3tF7TL0Qh4
<qrq> Od 1:20 bodajze się zaczyna porównanie
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> pięknie
<BlessJah> oszukałem google
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> oszukałem google!
<BlessJah> jestem dla nich całkowicie nowym człowiekiem!
<dKc> no a Ghost in the shell jest z '95
<dKc> aaa wy o space opera mowicie
<qrq> Co z tego że z 95? :)
<dKc> no...
<qrq> Incepcja jest świetna
<dKc> 20:22 < qrq> Bo po "2001" Kubricka i "Solarisie" Tarkowvskiego wszyscy jadą na  tym samym wozie :)
<dKc> 20:22 < qrq> Bo po "2001" Kubricka i "Solarisie" Tarkowvskiego wszyscy jadą na  tym samym wozie :)
<dKc> 20:22 < qrq> Bo po "2001" Kubricka i "Solarisie" Tarkowvskiego wszyscy jadą na  tym samym wozie :)
<dKc> kurw sory
<BlessJah> dKc: jeszcze raz wklej
<BlessJah> od czterech kop jest
<dKc> r*
<dKc> uff
<qrq> Miałem na myśli SF Space movie
<dKc> a ok
<dKc> ej zajebiste! szkoda, ze spoiler
<qrq> Co zajebiste?
<dKc> zakonczenie tego odcinka serialu
<dKc> The Twilight Zone
<dKc> inne tez takie?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Takie pokręcone
<dKc> to obejrze pewnie niedluge
<dKc> lubie takie
<qrq> Np o facecie który mieszkał w butelce :)
<dKc>  wez zajebiste
<dKc> nie moge dzisiaj tego sciagnac bo musze program napisac
<dKc> nie kus
<dKc> ja ogladam teraz inny zajebisty serial
<dKc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmQPyNCmoT4&feature=related
<qrq> Emitowali to na Canal+ na początku istnienia
<qrq> To była druga połowa lat 90 chyba
<qrq> 95
<dKc> Trudne sprawy?
<dKc> a bylo cos o podrozach w czasie?
<qrq> Było
<tudik> hej, mam takie pytanie robił ktoś takiego mixa xinted+stunnel+vnc?
<qrq> Oryginalna seria miała 156 odcinków
<dKc> a piracka?
<qrq> Jak to piracka?
<qrq> Były jeszcze kontynuacje ale kiepskie
<dKc> lol, strefa mroku
<dKc> 5 sezonow
<dKc> w kolorze to jeest?
<qrq> Nie
<jacekowski> uhu
<jacekowski> i nie ma juz asystentki
<firemark> czyzby wydojona?
<dKc> :)
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś propozycję jak bezboleśnie ściągać pliki po ssh bez gui?
<jacekowski> scp
<TheNumb> jacekowski: bezboleśnie.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: tak, żebym nie musiał z palca klepać wszystkich ścieżek.
<TheNumb> :<
<m477> scp *
<BlessJah> TheNumb: rsync?
<qrq> http://grooveshark.com/s/Again/1SuUYt?src=5
<dKc> co to ten grooveshark?
<dKc> mozna sluchac muzyki w calosci tu?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Jeden z ostatnich bastionów legalnego piractwa :)
<dKc> jak ostatnich?
<dKc> ostatnich w sensie, ze "recently", i ze niewykluczone, ze jeszcze beda, tak?
<qrq> Ten serwis działa na granicy prawa
<dKc> domyslam sie:)
<dKc> a jak dziala?
<qrq> Tak jak youtube
<qrq> Podobnie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: scp ma tab autocompletion
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jak masz odpowiednio ustawione i klucze dodane
<tar-gz> o/
<BlessJah> TheNumb: sshfs
<BlessJah> [solved]
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sshfs po pewnym czasie zrywa polaczenie bez odmontowania katalogu (ba, potrafi zwiesic file managery po zerwaniu), wina jest po stronie serwa, mojej czy taka cecha protokolu?
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Eye of The Gnome nie ma dostępu do kosza, o co mu chodzi? Mam odpalać z Sudo? Nie mam żadnego /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<macer1> Jaki masz OS, Aleksandrze :> ?
<Aleksander> Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit, z xfce jako DE
<macer1> pewnie gnome ma inaczej zorganizowanego kosza, i dlatego
<macer1> spróbuj zrobić ten folder
<Aleksander> hm.
<Aleksander> mówi mi, że brak dostępu do .local
<macer1> sudo mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash
<jacekowski> wiecie co
<jacekowski> bylem w tesco
<Aleksander> ja też
<jacekowski> i widzialem tam kolesia co lazil z ipadem
<jacekowski> i sluchal sobie muzyki z niego
<Aleksander> jak dać rekursywnie chowna dla całego ~? -R nic nie daje :/
<jacekowski> -R
<jacekowski> man chown
<Aleksander> lol@ipad, w ogóle większość jego "przenośnych" sposobów użycia ssie
<Aleksander> zajrzałem do mana, ale nie działa
<jacekowski> a jaka komende dajesz dokladnie
<Aleksander> robię sudo chown -R user /home/user/*
<jacekowski> zle
<jacekowski> sudo chown -R user /home/user
<Aleksander> jeden katalog ma "brak dostępu" xD
<Aleksander> jak root może nie mieć dostępu?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: muzyki z ipada?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> Aleksander: a popatrz co to za katalog
<Aleksander> .gvfs
<Aleksander> w ogóle czemu jest z tym problem, skoro w poprzednim systemie user nazywał się tak samo i miał taki sam numer? >.<
<jacekowski> a pokaz ls -la na tym folderze
<jacekowski> bo cos zle robisz imo
<Aleksander> jacekowski, http://wklej.org/id/595534/
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to to, ale bez w na . ma byc?
<wizard> BlessJah: ja byłem na kanale, czy wszedłem przed chwilą?
<wizard> bo coś mnie się nie podoba
<BlessJah> wszedłem przed chwilą
<wizard> no kuwa
<wizard> :/
<BlessJah> 2302 -!- wizard [~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> kick
<BlessJah> wizard: chcesz backloga?
<wizard> chcę
<BlessJah> bardzo?
<wizard> nie
<wizard> co mnie wywaliło?
<qrq> Napewni nie ja :)
<BlessJah> has left
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> 2025 -!- wizard [~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard] has
<BlessJah>           left #ubuntu-pl []
<BlessJah> wizard: przydusiłeś escape?
<wizard> tak po prostu
<wizard> nie, głupie empathy robi /part przy zamykaniu okna
<wizard> co za chłam
<BlessJah> tak, maluczcy gina w milczeniu
<wizard> a meego nie ma xchata w repo
<BlessJah> irssi \o/
<wizard> w ogóle meego nie ma repo
<wizard> BlessJah: mam znc
<wizard> ale co z tego, skoro to robi /part przy zamykaniu
<wizard> :D
<wizard> żałosne
<jacekowski> Aleksander: nie na tym
<jacekowski> Aleksander: ale pokaz jeszcze /proc/mounts
<jacekowski> wizard: meego?
<BlessJah> wizard: na czym polega ten bouncer?
<jacekowski> wizard: jakie masz urzadzenie z meego?
<Aleksander> jacekowski, http://wklej.org/id/595539/
<wizard> jacekowski: eepc
<jacekowski> ale to prawdziwe meego czy harmattan?
<wizard> huh?
<jacekowski> Aleksander: ubij tego gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/pawel/.gvfs fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000 0 0
<wizard> nie wiem, ściągnięte z meego.com
<jacekowski> Aleksander: widzisz
<jacekowski> wizard: rpmow czy debow uzywa?
<wizard> rpmów
<wizard> i jest okropne
<wizard> nawet się zaktualizować nie umie
<jacekowski> harmattan znacznie lepszy
<jacekowski> pelne API meego ale to dalej maemo
<Aleksander> jacekowski, dzięki
<Aleksander> na razie znikam, dobranoc
<wizard> jacekowski: a to jest na x86?
<wizard> bo telefony mnie nie interesują
<wizard> i cosie udające telefony
<BlessJah> da sie meego na zwyklym dwurdzeniowcu odpalic?
<BlessJah> x86_64 w sumie
<BlessJah> ewentualnie w vboksie
<BlessJah> wizard: epic
<BlessJah> 2313 -!- wizard [~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard] has left #ubuntu-pl []
<wizard> heh
<wizard> mam to gdzieś
<BlessJah> ...i zrobił wziuuuu...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no jest meego na x86
<BlessJah> jak sobie radzi ze sprzetem?
<macer1> Jakie distro byście polecili na netbooka :> ?
<BlessJah> meego
<BlessJah> napisz potem czy dziala
<macer1> mam optimusa
<qrq> macer1 Debian
<qrq> Tylko z Live DVD Gnome
<macer1> może Arch?
<BlessJah> macer1++
<macer1> :)
<qrq> Jak jesteś kozak to Arch
<macer1> Na archu się znam, kilka razy go sukcesywnie składałem ;)
<macer1> mam archa z kde, muli tak że nie da się nic robić -_-
<macer1> nvidia ion 2, atom N550, 2GB ram
<macer1> więc może arch z lxde
<BlessJah> xfce
<macer1> nie wiedziałem że kde jest takie mułowate
<macer1> jak to możliwe
<qrq> Ktoś wie co to jest ten libfam0?
<BlessJah> macer1: duzo pluginiw wlaczyles?
<BlessJah> qrq: ktos na pewno
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Ktoś z obecnych :)
<qrq> Jakiś pakiet Gnomowski :D
<qrq> Synaptic chce mi go usunąć gdy chcę zainstalować XFCE
<qrq> A nie lubię czegokolwiek usuwać -_-
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> qrq: wywal
<BlessJah> synaptic nie pozwoli ci zrobic sobie krzywdy
<qrq> Taa, tylko mi pózniej wywali jakieś kosmiczne zależności :D
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mysle, kiedy mowie "zrobic sobie krzywde"
<qrq> Ło Boziu , Debian Stable ma Xfce 4.6 :D
<BlessJah> 4.6?
<qrq> 4.6.0
<wizard> qrq: no i?
<wizard> podnieca cię to?
<qrq> Stwierdzam fakt :)
<qrq> Unikając wszelakich wniosków :)
<BlessJah> najnowsze jest 4.8.2?
<wizard> zdaje się, że ubunut lts też ma tę 4.6
<wizard> BlessJah: jakoś tak
<BlessJah> jak to sie stalo ze stable ma tak nowy pakiet???
<wizard> BlessJah: wcale nie jest taki nowy
<wizard> xfce nie sra wersjami jak królik
<wizard> kilka osób je rozwija
<BlessJah> wizard++
<BlessJah> xfce++
<BlessJah> 2009-02-27 upgpkg: xfce-utils 4.6.0-1
<BlessJah> wizard: w 2009 wyszlo 4.6?
<wizard> a nie wiem, może nawet wcześniej
<wizard> czekaj, 4.4 miałem w 2007 jakoś..
<wizard> hmm
<wizard> nie pamiętam
<wizard> boże, tego meego się używać nie da
<wizard> :D
<wizard> tu nic nie ma
<wizard> jest to fajne gui i nic poza tym
<wizard> hehe
<BlessJah> matchbox?
<dKc> czy ktos tu uzywa ubuntu?
<macer1> tak
<DarkSmark> j:(
<macer1> z pewnością
<wizard> dKc: ja
<wizard> brb
<BlessJah> wizard--
<BlessJah> rownowaga w przyrodzie musi byc
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, -.-
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: a, wy weekend macie?
<wizard> uże
<DarkSmark> nie mamy:(
<dKc> !wizard--
<wizard> co znów?
<wizard> co mnie minusujesz, dziadu
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, że w życiu nie wirtualnym nie potrafisz rozmawiać, to nie oznacza że swoje niepowodzenia życiowe musisz przenosic do sieci ;d
<BlessJah> `karma !wizard
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: !wizard: -1
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zapętliłeś się na "wirtualnym"
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, tak tak, właśnie o tym mówiłem
<BlessJah> argh, masz rację
<BlessJah> karkołomnie 'nie' wstawiłeś
<DarkSmark> a moje miasto to białystok <kononowicz>
<qrq> Chłodno na zewnątrz
<BlessJah> ubierz sie adekwatnie
<dKc> hahaha
<qrq> Arktyczne powietrze czy ki pieron? :D
<bikstopa> hell'o
<Wilku> o/
<bikstopa> znalazlem sobie zajebiste zajecie by nie uczyc sie do poprawki :D
<m477> jakie]
<bikstopa> szukam, gdzie mozna kupic katowniki :D
<dami4n> Witam, zna ktoś sposób jak ustawić, żeby nowe ikony na pulpicie pojawiały się w innym rogu ekranu?:)
<m477> jaki katownik
<bikstopa> np taki http://allegro.pl/katowniki-hutnicze-profile-zamkniete-blachy-i1821549454.html
<m477> fajne
<m477> tez sobie chyba kupiue
<m477> maja styl
<bikstopa> zapytalem goscia czy wysyla ;d
<bikstopa> czekam na odp
<bikstopa> bo niby PP wysyla paczki do 30kg ;d
<m477> a z czego poprawka
<bikstopa> j rosyjski, matematyka, mechanika, elektrotechnika, termodynamika
<m477> nazbieralo sie widze :)
<bikstopa> zaliczylem juz metody i srodki wytwarzania, informatyke i systemy maszynowe
<bikstopa> wiec jest sukces :D
<bikstopa> a i jeszcze z zeszlego semestru zostala mi do zaliczenia
<bikstopa> czekaj, nie pamietam jak to sie zwalo
<bikstopa> o . juz wiem. materialoznastwo! :D
<bikstopa> 30m katownika + 2m profili + 1m plaskownika mi potrzebne :D
<m477> co stawiasz
<m477> bo napewno nie system
<dKc> o biszkopt
<dKc> zmieniles sie
<dKc> od ostatniego naszego spotkania
 * dKc uderza pejczem
<bikstopa> dKc: ? :D
<dKc> :D
<bikstopa> dKc: hu ju ar?
<dKc> no kiedys byles Biszkopcik tak?
<bikstopa> nie?
<dKc> a
<bikstopa> :D
<dKc> hm
<dKc> to przepraszam
<bikstopa> \,,,/
 * dKc nie uderza pejczem
<dKc> a tego
<dKc> jak sie wylistowywalo userow?
<bikstopa> od 2006 tu zagladam pod tym samym nickiem. umtzyj dKc
<bikstopa> ~./list
<bikstopa> .list
<bikstopa> albo i nie :D
<julek>  /part users
<bikstopa> ;'d
<julek> bikstopa: ja tu prawie nikogo nie znam
<julek> a siedze tez pare lat:)
<bikstopa> julek: ja twoj nick kojarze :D
<dKc> lulz
<dKc> faktycznie /part users dziala
<julek> heh... omg
<bikstopa> haueahuehaue :D
<bikstopa> pamietam jak na tym kanale dostalem 1 bana :D
<dKc> szkoda tylko, ze troch bardziej skomplikowanie :)
<bikstopa> jak jakis noob sie pytal jak zainstalowac gg :D
<bikstopa> sudo rm -fr / && install Gadu_Gadu_port_windows
<bikstopa> :D
<julek> bikstopa: ja tu chyba ze 2 razy juz to zrobilem:)
<bikstopa> on dostal timeout connection a ja bana ;(
<bikstopa> julek: teraz niestety ta komenda jest idiotoodporna
<julek> no wlasnie cos slyszalem
<julek> ale rm -rf ~/../../* dziala;)
<bikstopa> o. zajebiscie wiedziec :D
<bikstopa> o lol
<julek> kiedys pomagalem komus zdjac blokade
<bikstopa> uruchomil mi sie dysk w win7 i wysypal sie areo ;d
<julek> juz nie pamietam z czego...
<bikstopa> julek: i zdjales? :D
<julek> rm -rf /var/lock/../../*
<bikstopa> xD
<julek> straszyl policja;)
<bikstopa> widac ze nie tylko ja tu jestem podlym skurwysynem :D
<bikstopa> i co?
<julek> :)
<bikstopa> CBA CBS i HWDP oraz JP cie aresztowalo?
<julek> tak to jest jak ktos przychodzi i chce gotowe komendy do kopiuj-wklej
<bikstopa> :)
<bikstopa> ale tacy ludzie sa smieszni :D
<bikstopa> o. areo sie przywriocilo samo
<bikstopa> fajnie ;d
<bikstopa> a co do trolli. raz mnie tez jakis zwyzywal na forum. no to poszukalem na kogo jest usluga i wyciagnalem sobie nr tel do mamusi
<bikstopa> jak ja lubie te techniki socjologiczne :D lepsze jest to od wlaman :D
<bikstopa> i do takiej zabawy wystarczy ci tel kom :D
<julek> wez sobie moje ip i zadzwon do mojej matki
<julek> 128.6.18.145
<DarkSmark> no i naraziłeś się na koszta a on dalej trollem jest.
<bikstopa> dostal pasem po dupie
<julek> DarkSmark: jakie koszta?:)
<bikstopa> julek: teraz jest za pozno.
<macer1> julek, to jest ip ze stanów zjednoczonych -_-
<bikstopa> julek: pozatym na malych isp to nie dziala. tylko na kolosy ktore maja dziury w uwierzytelnianiu :D
<DarkSmark> julek, telefoniczne :D
<julek> macer1: zgadza sie, hakerze;)
<julek> bikstopa: to dawaj, to w sumie jest kolos;)
<macer1> julek, mieszkasz w US?
<julek> nie
<macer1> to czemu masz ip z US? masz tam shella czy co?
<julek> bikstopa: to ja powiem mamie, zeby czekala na telefon;)
<julek> powiedzmy:)
<bikstopa> smierdzi na kilometr vpnem / vpsem :D
<bikstopa> julek: jak juz mowilem. za pozno. nie znam ang za dobrze. gdybym znal pewnie bym cos wyciagnal :D
<julek> chyba sie za duzo bajek naczytales:)
<bikstopa> julek: jak bedziesz miec int w tp. upc. netia lub innym dziurawym systemie, daj znac :D
<julek> pewnie "sztuke podstepu" przeczytales i juz wielki manipulator...:)
<bikstopa> nie czytalem, bawilem sie
<bikstopa> :D
<julek> bikstopa: i w sumie zaden vps:)
<julek> caly serwer dla mnie:)
<macer1> to jest ip z uniwersytetu new jersey
<julek> tak
<DarkSmark> niektóre kanały/serwy banują ale można przecież torem i możliwe że też będziesz wtedy z USA :D
<bikstopa> dzwonisz na infolinie tp. przedstawiasz sie jako mlody technik > dostajesz nr na infolinie dla technikow. weryfikacja odbywa sie tam poprzez podanie miasta i firmy. po ip i dacie daja ci login do neo. potem dzwonisz na infolinie obslugi dla pracownikow i weryfikacja tam jest poprzez nawisko i miejscowosc. przedstawiasz sie jako pracownik salonu i po loginie daja ci wszystkie dane jakie potrzebujesz wlasicciela. nawet z info kiedy umowy podpisal
<bikstopa> ;d
<julek> bikstopa: fajnie...
<bikstopa> chcesz na pw garsc nr? :D
<bikstopa> dzieci neo fajnie sie udupia :D
<bikstopa> a potem dzwonisz jako prawnik ISP do wlasicciela
<bikstopa> i opisujesz sytuacje i mowisz ze jak to sie nie zmieni to sprawa idzie do sadu
<grappas> ??
<DarkSmark> tylko że wiele firm ceniących bezpieczeństwo daje takie tokeny bezpieczeństwa jak są chyba teraz w lukas banku że generują na podstawie czasu i innych algorytmów co chwile inne hasło potwierdzające pełną tożsamość właściciela konta;d
<grappas> dafaqZ??
<julek> to wlasciwie przestepstwo
<julek> ale jakos w to nie wierze i tak;)
<julek> DarkSmark: sa od paru lat
<DarkSmark> http://www.govgroup.com/images_products/1022915_big.jpg
<bikstopa> julek: masz na pw nr. zadzon, zobacz co ci powie zapowiedz. darmowe
<julek> w lukas banku
<bikstopa> 2 nr tel 9 cyfrowe.
<bikstopa> DarkSmark: bardzo smieszne :D
<julek> ech... jutro musze wstac przed 7:00
<julek> nie wiem, czy w ogole sie klasc;)
<bikstopa> po co? :D
<julek> ma do mnie przyjechac dziad furmanka;)
<julek> i zabrac pare gratow;)
<julek> ciekawy widok pewnie bedzie... centrum miasta, jedna z glownych ulic i furmanka;)
<bikstopa> xD
<DarkSmark> nie wiem co cię śmieszy, wiele firm nie publicznych ma taką wewnętrzną politykę bezpieczeństwa że możesz pomarzyć. za dużo kevina mitnicka ;d
<julek> DarkSmark: to samo mowilem
<bikstopa> DarkSmark: zadna firma teraz czegos takiego nie ma. szczytem weryfikacji w duzych kolporacjach w polsce jest weryfikacja na podstawie pytan z poczty kolporacyjnej
<bikstopa> w pl tak to kuleje ze masakra
<julek> DarkSmark: chyba, ze zadzwonisz i powiesz "no czesc, tu Miro, to jak Zbysiu, zalatwimy ta ustawe?":)
<DarkSmark> dlatego dodałem że nie publicze czytaj państwowe xD
<julek> DarkSmark: w pewnych branzach faktycznie to ciagle dziala;)
<julek> heh... zaraz fakt wyszuka nasze logi
<julek> i ujawni "szokujace stenogramy z tasm prawdy":)
<bikstopa> DarkSmark: najlepiej pod tym wzgledem z firm z ktorymi sie bawilem stoi N.
<bikstopa> DarkSmark: uslyszalem info ze jak chce te dane to mam zadzownic z nr tel ktory jest zarejestrowany w poczcie kolporacyjnej, wtedy je dostane.
<julek> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/26976-A-Fredro-Kurwa-bazylego/
<julek> znacie to?
<DarkSmark> jak byłem na stażu w pewnej firmie w katowicach to wiele danych jest tylko lokalnie przekazywanych w sieci wydzielonej od internetu i każdy ma karte inteligentną na smyczy i musi ją mieć na klacie ma to zapobiegać fizycznemu wykradaniu danych, odchodzisz karta się wyciąga z czytnika i nie martwisz się że zapomniałeś się wylogować. zalogować oczywiscie tez sie nie da;d
<DarkSmark> a co do tego co mówicie to kurde zdarza się że osoba po drugiej stronie (że niby konsultant) jest bardziej atechniczny od klienta (czytaj mnie) :D
<julek> DarkSmark: no to wyobraz sobie, ze teraz dzwoni do ciebie bikstopa i kaze ci przez telefon podac mu jakies dane;)
<DarkSmark> może ma hipnotyzujący głos:D!
<julek> DarkSmark: ja jakis czas temu gadalem z babka w sprawie komorki
<bikstopa> julek: na infolliniach siedza studenci ktorzy nie maja bladego pojecia co tam robia :D
<bikstopa> i jak ktos im cos powie to to robia ;p
<firemark> bikstopa: wszystko fajnie
<firemark> bikstopa: ale jezeli bedzie osoba która nie wie i ten student też nie wie?
<julek> chciala mi wcisnac wlasciwie identyczna nokie jak mam i twierdzila, ze jest lepsza: mowi mi, ze wyswietlacz 240x320, na co ja jej, ze mam taki sam, a ona :ale to jest kolorowy wyswietlacz" ech...
<firemark> [uwielbiam się wpychać w rozmowy!]
<DarkSmark> ale każdy pracownik powinien mieć odpowiednie uprawnienia poustawiane żeby pozwoliły mu na wykonywanie obowiązków nic więcej. wątpie że akurat główny admin przez telefon odbiera i ma wgląd do wielu danych autoryzacyjnych .
<bikstopa> firemark: wtedy jest kapec albo czekasz pol h na sluchawce i slyszszy "prosze chwile cierpliwosci" a on lata po sali i kierownikach i pyta sie co ma z toba zrobic. w odpowiedzi slyszy "skapciuj, skapciuj" az w koncu ktos sie zlituje i powie mu co ma zrobic
<DarkSmark> kolorowy wyswietlacz<3
<bikstopa> Ma.
<DarkSmark> czułbym się zaszczycony jakbym częściej słyszał proszę chwilke poczekać - ODDZWONIMY. a nie: D
<julek> ide spac
<julek> dobranoc
<bikstopa> nie. prosze chwile cierplosci/poczekac
<bikstopa> i sie wycisza albo odpala melodyjke
<DarkSmark> dobranoc julek
<bikstopa> julek: miales nie isc
<bikstopa> julek: sd
<DarkSmark> julki nie śpią, julki lewitują.
<DarkSmark> :D
<DarkSmark> julek porwał benedykta!
<Wilczek> :)
<DarkSmark> :P
<macer1> bikstopa dobry jest. podałem ip, a on mi podał jak się nazywa moja matka :D
<bikstopa> tia :D
<bikstopa> macer1 to ~zofia@178-36-134-55.adsl.inetia.pl (hgfchjkl)
<DarkSmark> może idź do pracy a nie socjaltechnikuj.
<macer1> wait
<DarkSmark> :D
<macer1> wtf?
<DarkSmark> teraz imie ojca niech poda;D
<m477> a ty znow nie spisz
<bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<macer1> wtf?
<DarkSmark> opera. ;D
<m477> ?
<macer1> mam ustawione zofia w IRC?
<m477> ;D
<macer1> dobra, to było zbyt proste bo piszę z komputera mojej matki.
<DarkSmark> umowa na mame.
<DarkSmark> :D
<macer1> tak...
<DarkSmark> on dzwonił do pracowników tepsy i prosił o imie Twojej mamy.
<DarkSmark> xD
<DarkSmark> podał się za szeryfa:D
<macer1> myślę że poprostu spojrzał mi na whois i powiedział że dzwonił :D
<macer1> da się to zmienić bez wchodzenia w ustawienia xchata?
<DarkSmark> ciekawe co taki bikstopa mysli sobie teraz xD
<macer1> xD
<macer1> ale w socjotechnice dobry jest. spojrzał na whois i wmówił mi że dzwonił :D
<DarkSmark> socjaltechnika polega bardziej na wyczuciu osoby, dystansie i obserwacji a nie na whois : D
<DarkSmark> btw: genialny pomysł pewnego polityka by wprowadzić obowiązek używania pseudonimów na forum itd które jednoznacznie identyfikuja osobe
<DarkSmark> czytaj Jan.Kowalski np:D
<DarkSmark> a chcial to wprowadzic jak kaczora obrazili w sieci
<DarkSmark> XD
<macer1> XD
<macer1> pamiętam to
<DarkSmark> to jest chore
<macer1> nom
<DarkSmark> koleś chyba 2 lata dostał bo napisał je,bać rząd na ścianie
<DarkSmark> i nie dostał wcale za wandalizm
<DarkSmark> XD
<macer1> LOL
<macer1> w takim państwie żyjemy...
<DarkSmark> dobrze że nie ma jak kiedyś wilczej karty bo byś na zawsze skończył edukacje coś takiego pisząc xD
<DarkSmark> no takie mamy, mam nadzieje że się poprawi :D
<DarkSmark> chciałbym być bezpieczny w swoim kraju niestety żyje w najniebezpieczniejszym mieście polski wedle rankingu polityki chyba :D
<DarkSmark> http://www.katowice.slaska.policja.gov.pl/staystyka-zdarzen/ a ile w katowicach jest nieudokumentowanych pobić to szkoda gadać :D
<macer1> DarkSmark, zadzwoniłem do twojego operatora internetu na podstawie IP. Teraz już wiem że mieszkasz w Katowicach. xD
<DarkSmark> macer1, :( już mnie znajdziesz, powodzenia o tej godzinie jak masz zamiar wyjść na dwór :D
<m477> mama go nie pusci bo ma 12 lat
<macer1> Co ty myślisz że będę się męczył :P
<macer1> zadzwonie do ABW
<DarkSmark> spotkasz na pewno pseudokibiców. możesz powiedzieć że jesteś z sosnowca dostaniesz wpierdol że z zagłębia jesteś i nie godosz jak oni, możesz powiedzieć że jesteś za chorzowem wtedy cię mocniej pobiją, możesz powiedzieć że za gks katowice wtedy dostaniesz za to że albo kręcisz albo za długo myślałeś. :D więc jazda tramwajem pomiędzy katowice<--> chorzów jest piękna.
<DarkSmark> xD
<firemark> "że z zagłębia jesteś i nie godosz jak oni"
<firemark> ?!
<firemark> co to kurwa za herezje
<firemark> a
<firemark> źle przeczytałem
<DarkSmark> bo w katowicach godaja, w sosnowcu rozmawiają
<DarkSmark> śląsk<3
<DarkSmark> oczywiście 10 minut różnicy pomiędzy miastami a ja już nie mogę się dogadać w własnym kraju xD
<firemark> przeczytalem ze na zaglebiu bija bo sie nie godo
<firemark> w ogóle, nawet na polibudzie jest dyskryminacja sosnowiczanów
<firemark> było pytanie
<firemark> na wykładzie
<firemark> 'Kto miał 1 z fizyki?'
<firemark> i ktoś się zgłosił
<DarkSmark> na gliwickiej?
<firemark> 'A pan jest skąd?'
<firemark> 'Z sosnowca'
<firemark> 'To widać'
<macer1> LOL
<firemark> DarkSmark: yep, na gliwickiej
<DarkSmark> słyszałem że przejebana fizyka :D
<firemark> DarkSmark: zależy gdzie
<firemark> u mnie to raczej mata jest srogo oceniana
<firemark> na wieży Magów
<firemark> DarkSmark: z ciekawości, studia?
<firemark> czy jeszcze liceum
<DarkSmark> cośtam mój kolega nie jestem pewien ale programowanie sterowników maszyn czy jakoś tam chyba też infa jest ;D
<DarkSmark> UŚ, ale ja bardziej dla papierka studiuje
<DarkSmark> bo niestety jak się ma znajomości to ma się prace i niestety ja mam ale się zobaczy
<firemark> DarkSmark: UŚ? JAK MOGŁEŚ MI TO ZROBIĆ
<m477> ;d
<DarkSmark> każdy mi to mówi ale naprawde zależy od wykładowców ćwiczeniowców i ludzi dużo
<firemark> DarkSmark: byśmy teraz na piwo chodzili
<firemark> DarkSmark: który rok?
<DarkSmark> drugi teraz będzie niestety za kilka dni
<firemark> o, 91? :D
<DarkSmark> yes
<firemark> ja jeszcze zdaję analizę
<firemark> i mam drugi
<m477> :P
<DarkSmark> wiesz co w tym roku moi znajomi wszyscy narzekali że się nie dostaną na polibude i mój kolega miał jedno miejsce wolne i dwóch chętnych a na UŚ chyba jedno wolne 7 cętnych
<m477> lol usunolem eclipsa majac go wlaczonego -,-
<DarkSmark> moja dziewczyna jak na psychologie lazła to chyba 14 osob na miejsce : D
<m477> fabryka bezrobotnych ;)
<firemark> m477: to nie problem
<DarkSmark> fabryka bezrobotnych to prawo :D
<firemark> m477: eclips sie zapisalem w pamieci, po co mu exe?
<firemark> DarkSmark: nie, to europeistyka
<firemark> DarkSmark: i humanistyczne
<DarkSmark> socjologia chyba też
<m477> firemark: lol kozak zniego, caly sie zrzucil?
<firemark> DarkSmark: no w tym roku na polibudę były puste
<DarkSmark> no niestety jeśli ktoś chce iść na kierunek taki, stracić jeśli ma studia ciągle 5lat i pracować za tyle co inni to sory
<firemark> m477: hm, plik exe[czy inaczej binarka]
<firemark> m477: jest po to by wczytać cały program do pamięci i go uruchomić
<firemark> DarkSmark: lol?
<firemark> DarkSmark: co ty pieprzysz
<DarkSmark> mówie o humanistach!
<firemark> a
<DarkSmark> <DarkSmark> socjologia chyba też
<m477> firemark: z repo byl instalowany to chyba nie binarka?
<firemark> zawsze mozna zostac nauczycielem w liceum ;)
<firemark> m477: uh?
<firemark> m477: moze to gruszka?
<m477> uh?
<m477> jaka gruszka
<firemark> jak z repo to prawd tylko binarka, bez źródeł :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-18
<m477> aha ;p
<DarkSmark> nawet w źródła oprogramowania domyślnie jest odznaczona opcja Kod Źródłowy xd
<firemark> m477: binarka jest po to by ją wczytać do pamięci RAM
<firemark> m477: i ją uruchomić
<DarkSmark> a ty firemark skąd jesteś?
<firemark> DarkSmark: Mikołów
<DarkSmark> za rudą śląską to jest chyba nie?
<firemark> niee, obok katowic
<m477> firemark: i czym sie rozni taka binarka od .deb'a?
<firemark> m477: że deb to paczka
<firemark> m477: a binarka to hm, nie jestem pewny czy teraz mylę pojęcia
<m477> no wlasnie
<DarkSmark> deb to może być zbiór binarek/plików tekstowych/biblotek i innych potrzebnych do działania plików
<firemark> m477: chodzi mi o 'executable file'
<DarkSmark> plik wykonywalny:P
<m477> wydawalo mi sie ze w centrum oprogramowania, sa paczki
<firemark> o ;p
<firemark> m477: a ja ci tlumacze dlaczego ci eclipse dziala mimo iz je usunales
<DarkSmark> chociaż wiesz, instalatow w windowsie też (tzn programów) jest niby binarką... a ma w swoich zasobach inne pliki i je wypakowuje reshackiem można sprawdzić
<DarkSmark> instalatory*
<firemark> jedynie eclipse moze zaczac stękać
<firemark> gdy będziesz grzebać i on będzie szukał w /usr/share
<firemark> a tam juz nic nie znajdzie ; -)
<m477> spoko dzieki
<DarkSmark> ale akurat program zasobów z siebie nie wczytuje do ram tylko podczas gdy są potrzebne z siebie wywołuje dlatego czasem pliku moze sie nie dać usunac jak jest uruchomiony
<firemark> DarkSmark: a ty skąd
<DarkSmark> z Będzina jak jestem u siostry to nawet z sosnowca lub katowic :D ale głównie Będzin
<firemark> o
<firemark> znam dwóch ludzi z będzina, są bardzo ok
<DarkSmark> taka ciekawostka zauważyłem, komu nie udaje się na polibudzie to idzie na UŚ w kolejnym roku haha:D
<firemark> nevar
<firemark> nie będę się poniżał
<DarkSmark> :(
<firemark> zdam analizę
<DarkSmark> i matma dyskretna nadejdzie :D
<firemark> oj tam
<DarkSmark> m477, a w czym kodzisz programy?
<firemark> DarkSmark: a z tym ze idzie na UŚ to zabrzmiało że ludzie którzy nie chodzili do kościoła pójdą do piekła ;)
<DarkSmark> ale przypuśćmy że chciałbyś zostać programistą zawodowym, naprawdę są w polsce uczelnie które konkretnie podbudują twój grunt programistyczny by być dobrym programistą
<DarkSmark> zabrzmiało fajnie "<firemark> znam dwóch ludzi z będzina, są bardzo ok"
<DarkSmark> xDD
<m477> DarkSmark: pytasz o jezyk?
<m477> jak tak to roznie
<DarkSmark> tak
<m477> teraz chcialem sie pobawic na androida
<firemark> burzuj
<m477> :>?
<DarkSmark> w jezyku na pythona? XD
<firemark> DarkSmark: liczę że kiedyś wpadniesz na piwo do katowic ;)
<firemark> jak android to pewnie java
<DarkSmark> dzisiaj byłem w katowicach w innym celu :D
<firemark> na krupniku? ;>
<DarkSmark> w eclipse nawte ludzie w pythonie pisza i chwalą i jest tez Py4A na androida
<DarkSmark> odebrać auto z rudy
<DarkSmark> musiałem jechać autobusem z Będzina i potem z mickiewicza chyba jechać do rudy nr 7, a jeździ co godzine dzisiaj znaczy wczoraj jeździł :(
<DarkSmark> ale z powrotem to pełen komfort się jedzie :D
<m477> DarkSmark: ta wiem o tym, nawet tez probuje w nmiendzy czasie zainstalowac
<m477> ale mam pewne problemy
<DarkSmark> grafiką się interesujesz?:(
<m477> ja?
<DarkSmark> firemark,
<m477> ;p
<firemark> Sebastian
<firemark> DarkSmark: jako hobby
<DarkSmark> fotografią też<3?
<firemark> jakbym miał sprzęt.
<firemark> ostatnie zdjecia robiłem... 3 lata temu?
<firemark> 4,5?
<DarkSmark> :( a jaki kierunek na gliwicach?:P
<DarkSmark> pink flojd!
<firemark> DarkSmark: hm
<firemark> DarkSmark: Informatyka
<DarkSmark> przerażasz mnie :D
<DarkSmark> ja też chce nurkować:(
<DarkSmark> pysior śpi :(
<m477> firemark: znasz sie moze na maszynach wirtualnych (virtual box)?
<firemark> m477: niee, mialem zaczac dzisiaj
<firemark> m477: ale nie mialem weny
<m477> ;p
<firemark> DarkSmark: o jezus maria, ale tys mnie wystraszyl
<m477> a wiesz moze jak 64bity wlaczyc ? :<
<firemark> tymbardziej nie
<DarkSmark> przecież tworząc nowy profil w virtalbox z listy wybierasz 64bitowy system...?
<m477> DarkSmark: nie
<m477> u mnie
<DarkSmark> no to u mnie i na windowsie i na linuksie tak.
<DarkSmark> wybierasz z jednego menu rozwijanego system operacyjny a zdrugiego  wersja i masz 64 wersje
<DarkSmark> a co chcesz 64 bitową wersje win8 instalnąć? :D
<m477> tak
<m477> poki co zadna nie dziala
<DarkSmark> wymaga 8gb ramu chyba...:P
<DarkSmark> powodzenia;d
<DarkSmark> nawet jak amsz 8gb nie przydzielisz tyle
<m477> 1 gb ramu 1 ghz cpu
<m477> czytalem
<DarkSmark> to wersja 32 bitowa czytales.
<DarkSmark> :P
<m477> no to chyba nikt by tego nie uruchomil
<DarkSmark> pozatym win8 ma problem z instalacja na wirtualnych maszynach :P
<DarkSmark> to jest wersja dla programistow a nie ludzi
<m477> widze wlasnie
<m477> a co to za roznica
<m477> programista tez czlowiek
<DarkSmark> że na amszynie może nie iść mi na wirtualnej przy 16% staje. nie ważne co, na fizycznej działa
<m477> windows/10
<firemark> moze nalezy skopiowac instalke jak gentoo?
<m477> iso sie ciezko kompiluje ;d
<DarkSmark> firemark,  czym wystraszylem?:D
<firemark> DarkSmark: prv
<m477> kurde ile moze sie to SDK instalowac
<m477> hmm nioe trzebabylo zaznaczac wszystkich platform ;d
<DarkSmark> m477, pozatym wybór systemu wiesz co tylko tam daje w virtualbox?
<m477> pewnie nic
<DarkSmark> to są tylko preferowane ustawienia minimalne danego systemu, przydziela wirtualna pamięć ram i gpu itd pod dany system, nic wiecej
<DarkSmark> wiadomo dla wersji 64 bitowej wiecej bo inaczej dane sa adresowane i wiecej mozna zaadresowac :P
<m477> rraczej to nie przez 32 bitowy system?
<m477> bo niby mozna na 32 zrobic 64 vb
<DarkSmark> Niestety aby przetestować Windows 8 nie można posłużyć się szerokim wachlarzem narzędzi do wirtualizacji — zarówno Windows Virtual PC i VMware Workstation 7 nie pozwalają na zabootowanie instalatora nawet w edycji 32-bitowej. Jedynie VirtualBox 4.1.2 sprostał temu zadaniu i to także w przypadku edycji 64-bitowej. Wkrótce obsługa Windows 8 zostanie zapewne dodana także do pozostałych narzędzi. Póki co próba instal
<DarkSmark> acji na nieobsługiwanej maszynie wirtualnej kończy się ekranem znanym jako Blue Screen of Death, czyli mówiąc poważnie: komunikatem STOP. Jest on nadal niebieski, aby tradycji stało się zadość, ale wygląda nieco „przyjemniej” :-)
<DarkSmark> nie możesz zainstalować systemu 64 bitowego na procesorze 32 bitowym
<DarkSmark> może i się uda ale nie zaadresuje tyle pamięci RAM
<DarkSmark> ale już na procu 64 bitowym (2 rdzenie itd) mozna wiecej adresów w pamięci ram utworzyć i dlatego komp wtedy wiecej ram obsługuje, ale trzeba tez system 64 biotwy
<DarkSmark> o ile wiem windows XP do tej pory nie doczekał się w wersji PL tego systemu..
<DarkSmark> a i aplikacje normalne 32 biotwe działają na 64 bitowym systemie dzieki specjalnej obsłudze procesora programów 32 bitowych;P
<m477> mam 64 bitowy cpu
<m477> ale VB niby umie wyemulowac procesor
<DarkSmark> a wgl przydzielisz w virtualbox giga pamięci ram jak masz tylko giga na kompie fizycznie pamieci?
<DarkSmark> potrafi :D
<DarkSmark> no napewno nie wymuluje lepszego niz masz :D
<m477> a kto powiedzal ze mam giga?
<DarkSmark> http://static8.businessinsider.com/image/4e70a2a0ecad047c71000004-576-380/windows-8-blue-screen-of-death.png najbardziej lubie bluscreen nowy xD
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3r2jwz6> (at static8.businessinsider.com)
<DarkSmark> <m477> 1 gb ramu 1 ghz cpu
<m477> wymagania
<m477> a nie moj sprzet
<DarkSmark> no to musisz miec 2x mocniejszy komp :D
<DarkSmark> i co nie dziala:(?
<m477> [02:38:03] <m477> mam 64 bitowy cpu
<DarkSmark> a ja mam androida.
<DarkSmark> :D
<DarkSmark> masz androida?:P
<m477> to chyba samo w sobie juz swiadczy ze mam ponad 2ghz
<m477> na pc?
<DarkSmark> na jakimś urządzeniu
<m477> mam i ja
<DarkSmark> bo na PC ta wersja na procki x86 to troche inna bajka :D
<m477> a znasz sie na nim moze?
<DarkSmark> na androidzie?:D
<m477> y
<DarkSmark> no dobrze ale mozna ponad limit w VB chyba ustawiać;d pozztym najlepsze narzedzia emulujace maszyne są płatne;d
<m477> ?
<m477> hm?
<DarkSmark> no chyba najlepszą maszyna jest vmware workstation nie wiem czy slyszales... <smieje sie>
<m477> no ktora nie obsluguje 3D
<m477> DarkSmark: nie odpowiedzales
<DarkSmark> na co?
<DarkSmark> czy "y" to był skrót od yes?
<m477> [02:41:56] <DarkSmark> na androidzie?:D
<m477> [02:41:59] <m477> y
<DarkSmark> bo zaraz padne :D
<m477> padnij
<m477> tak
<DarkSmark> nie wirtualizuj świata
<m477> y-yes-tak
<DarkSmark> znam się tylko troszkę od strony użytkownika
<DarkSmark> no ja w urzędzie skarbowym dając pit nie odpowiadam czy wypełniony : "Y"
<DarkSmark> :D
<m477> bo mam problem z aktualizacja i rootowaniem go :P
<DarkSmark> yyy i dziwnie na mnie patrzy:D
<DarkSmark> nie bawiłem się bo traci sie gwarancje na urzadzenie:(
<DarkSmark> a co jakas konkretna aplikacja chcesz uruchomic na rotowanym?:P
<m477> juz przepadla i tak ;]
<m477> terminal ;D
<DarkSmark> aa:D
<DarkSmark> faceniff fajny programik :P
<m477> ew. terminator dla niektorych
<DarkSmark> ale taki sam napisalem sobie duzo wczesniej w pythonie :D
<m477> to tez okorojne bedzie
<DarkSmark> nie na androida niestety:D
<m477> a co on robi?
<DarkSmark> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/karololszak/FaceNiff-podsluchaj-Facebooka-sasiada,25190.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ctphar> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<DarkSmark> zaraz ktoś wyskoczy że mówił by nie cytować dobrychprogramów;d
<m477> a pisales cos w tym Py4A?
<DarkSmark> jak podepniesz się pod wifi kogoś to wystarczy ze sie zaloguje on i w androidzie jednym kliknieciem logujesz sie na jego konto fejsowe (kradnie ciasteczka)
<m477> ale jak chcesz ukrasc ciasteczka
<DarkSmark> ja nie, ale uczestniczyłem u kolegi w warsztatach piwnych :D <tzn geek party> i pokazywał i całkiem nieźle się pisze i prosto z androida możesz pisac;d
<DarkSmark> slyszałeś kiedyś o snifferze>LD
<DarkSmark> :D
<m477> no
<DarkSmark> podsłuchiwaniu w sieci?:D
<DarkSmark> no to każdym snifferem ukradniesz ciasteczka przeglądarki...;D
<m477> i to takie proste?
<DarkSmark> on poprostu napisał aplikacje która filtruje cały wywęszony ruch i wprowadza do przeglądarki i loguje sie;d
<m477> h4x0r
<m477> albo mi sie wydaje albo ktos wiartarka napitala
<m477> albo to rura...
<DarkSmark> cookie manager w chromium mozesz miec i wprowadzać + śledzić ruch w sieci tcpdump;d
<DarkSmark> " wiartarka napitala"?
<DarkSmark> xD
<DarkSmark> nie gaworze :D
<m477> napierdala* k
<DarkSmark> nie jestem haksiorem, sniffer to podstawowe narzedzie admina w każdej sieci a ciasteczka to specyfikacja protokołu http;d
<DarkSmark> a Ty czemu akurat Linuks?:D
<DarkSmark> mimo że jestem za wolnym oiprogramowaniem podam duzo powodów które mówią za windowsem :D choc siedze na linuksie;d
<m477> nie rozumiem pytania
<DarkSmark> no czemu takiego systemu używasz:D
<m477> np?
<m477> a czemu nie
<DarkSmark> np: problem z legalnością licencji komercyjnego oprogramowania np: od firmy adobe;D
<DarkSmark> bo angonka jest na microsoft a oni maja juz dobre i stabilne rozwiazania:P
<DarkSmark> nagonka*
<m477> no to chyba kontrargument
<DarkSmark> byłem na wykładzie i tak samo open source niby wszystko jest okej darmowe a nie do końca :P w przypadku bibliotek jeśli znajdziesz błąd chcesz go poprawić to kupa szukania pisania i się wściekania, w komercyjnych bibliotekach zwracasz się do pomocy technicznej bezpłatnie a tak to w przypadku openS możesz zlecić płatnie innej firmie dostosowanie bibliotek do wymagan itd;d
<DarkSmark> nie zawsze w firmie darmowe znaczy lepsze i w pełni darmowe
<DarkSmark> studiujesz?
<DarkSmark> a co konkretnie chcialbyś na droida napisać?:P
<m477> ta
<m477> nic konkretnego poki co
<m477> chcialem sie sensorami pobawic glownie
<m477> ogolnie mozliwosci przetestowac platformy
<DarkSmark> g-sensor :D
<DarkSmark> dżii!
<DarkSmark> wiesz co to jest keylogger?:D
<m477> nom
<m477> a co?
<m477> jakis sprawdzian mi robisz
<DarkSmark> to pewni studenci w stanach za pomocą właśnie akcelerometra potrafili napisać algorytm i aplikacje wykorzystującą go która monitoruje wcisnake klawisze za pomocą poruszaniem telefonu podczas pisania np: smsa
<DarkSmark> a takie tam ciekawostki geniuszu ludzi mowie
<macer1> pisali na niebezpieczniku
<m477> bez sensu
<DarkSmark> no mi nawet na myśl by nie przyszło takiego wykorzystania
<m477> przeciez cos takiego nie ma prawa bytu
<m477> ekran sie dotyka a nie przyciska
<m477> wiec o jakim poruszaniu telefonu to mowa
<DarkSmark> odchylenia
<DarkSmark> btw nie każde urządzenie na droida jets dotykowe
<m477> zwlaszcza jak 1 reka trzymasz a druga stukasz
<DarkSmark> droid nawet myszke i klawiature obsługuje domyslnie;D
<DarkSmark> to jest czysto akademickie podejście
<DarkSmark> akademickie podejście program ma działać jak najszybciej i jak najlepiej, podejście programisty w firmie to tylko że program ma działać.
<DarkSmark> xD
<m477> po h*i
<m477> myszke
<DarkSmark> bardzo wygodnie się na androidzie myszką posługuje:)
<DarkSmark> grałem w atomic bomb na androidzie i lepiej myszką niż palcem się grało:D
<m477> nie znam sie na grach
<DarkSmark> w windows 8 będzie też market taki appstore:(
<m477> przez przelotke usb_miniusb tak?
<DarkSmark> ja też nie gram wcale ale android market przgeladalem i ta gra wciagnela... xD
<m477> slyszalem
<m477> cos jak centrum oprogramowania
<DarkSmark> niektóre urządzenia przecież tabletowe mają usb:D
<m477> ano tak
<DarkSmark> to nie Apple że korzysta z dominacji i tylko orginalne akcesoriaD:
<DarkSmark> klawiatura orginalna ipad... ~450zl.....
<DarkSmark> xDDDD!
<macer1> lol
<m477> ;]
<DarkSmark> wiesz co jada tego ipada itd ja mialem przyjemnosc kilkadni mieć w domu i jest to genialne urządzenie
<DarkSmark> tylko cena nie adekwatna bo wolałbym jednak laptopa
<m477> niech se jada...
<DarkSmark> spac idz
<macer1> DarkSmark, zrobiłeś już JB ;]?
<m477> co prosze
<m477> wypraszam sobie
<DarkSmark> jb?
<DarkSmark> chodzi ci o krakowanie applowskiego urzadzenia?:D
<macer1> nie, chodzi mi o przywrócenie mu pełnej funkcjonalności.
<DarkSmark> "ja mialem przyjemnosc kilkadni mieć w domu" nie że był mój :D
<macer1> ahh ok
<macer1> ja więcej nic od apple raczej nie kupię
<DarkSmark> ja polecam ipody uzywane 80g za ~200zl :P
<macer1> macbooki są strasznie overpriced, tak jak iphony
<m477> to nasz rynek jest zabiedny
<macer1> mam macbooka. dałem za niego o dużo za dużo zdecyowanie.
<macer1> a inne firmy zaczynają doganiać apple
<m477> np?
<macer1> laptopy hp są fajne ostatnio
<m477> duzo to ma wspolnego z ipodami i ipadami
<DarkSmark> najbardziej lubie w filmach amerykańskich kryptoreklame apple taki najazd na osobe i laptopa i znaczek jabuszko
<m477> jaki najazd
<DarkSmark> asus eee pc transformers to niby tablet niby laptop ale dotyk daleki do tego z appla;d
 * m477 nie rozumie
<DarkSmark> najazd to taki typ ruchu kamery
<DarkSmark> zbliżenie jakby:P
<DarkSmark> może być zoomem może być kranem lub wózkiem zrobiony by stabilnie było:P
<m477> ok
<DarkSmark> :(
<m477> :(?
<m477> robie tosciki;p
<DarkSmark> lubie<3
<m477> tez lubie
<DarkSmark> http://weedoom.com/tag/geek/ xD hhahaha
<DarkSmark> prawdziwy geek
<DarkSmark> : D
<m477> fake pewnie
<m477> btw co to za grymas :d
<m477> jakby miala beltac zaraz
<DarkSmark> bo myśli o kompilacji jądra.
<m477> czy sie nowy pakiet zainstaluje? :D
<DarkSmark> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kKQCKMDRg3I/TZreV-9UlGI/AAAAAAAACHs/ecyAnqr1Wzg/s640/body_painting_48-other.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cv7ob3> (at 4.bp.blogspot.com)
<macer1> locobota znowu wywaliło...
<DarkSmark> zaraz powiesz ze fake;D
<macer1> co oznacza że teraz jak coś napiszę to będzie to tajne i nie znajdzie się w logu :D
<DarkSmark> logami się przejmujesz?:D
<m477> ;d
<macer1> :(
<macer1> on wrócił
<m477> macer1: i tak kazdemu sie logi na dysku zapisuja
<macer1> locobot_1: znasz jakieś sztuczki?
<macer1> locobot_1: list
<macer1> locobot_1: rss http://omgubuntu.co.uk/rss 1
<macer1> gupi bot sztuczek prostych nie umie...
<DarkSmark> :( ja jestem inteligentnym botem.
<m477> ;]
 * m477 rekonwalescencja
 * m477 po wczorajszym jebaniu wódy
<DarkSmark> wódka jest dla bab.
<m477> takis maczo
<DarkSmark> nuda :(
<grappas> taki maczo, a używa cp-1250
<grappas> ;p
<grappas> albo iso
<grappas> już się gubię
<grappas> ;p
<grappas> DarkSmark: do spania
<DarkSmark> a nie utf-8?:D
<Sm4rek> juz :D
<Sm4rek> to tyle widzicie krzaczki już dni i nikt nie zwrócił mi uwagi?:D
<DarkSmark> :d
<DarkSmark> :( UCIEKLI
<macer1> ?
<DarkSmark> m477, śpi.
<DarkSmark> ciekawe czy canonical czerpie jakieś zyski z centrum oprogramowania i płatnych aplikacji
<m477> jakie spi
<m477> serial ogladam
<DarkSmark> jaki, rozmowy w toku?;D
<m477> pittbula
<m477> ' płatnych aplikacji' zastanawiajace
<DarkSmark> co cię zastanawia?
<DarkSmark> przecież w centrum oprogramowania masz "Na sprzedaż"
<DarkSmark> pośredniczą pewnie i coś z tego czerpią bo to chyba niezależni programiści piszą.
<m477> ja mam stare distro
<DarkSmark> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/media/2011/175/1931907/centrum-oprogramowania-ubuntu_635x384.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62mw92z> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<DarkSmark> wolisz mieć stare zbugowane oprogramowanie?:D
<m477>  raczej na odwrot
<m477> lts
<DarkSmark> no ale w starym oprogramowaniu więcej luk jest bo najczęściej są odkrywane w kolejnych wersjach a potem łatane?
<DarkSmark> m477,  i co już na ósemce siedzisz?:D
<DarkSmark> :(
<tar-gz> o/
<Foxik> siemano :D
<jacekowski> wypas
<jacekowski> przelaczyli mnie na adsl2+
<Foxik> a wiec mam problem, mianowicie podczas zmiany awka  w kadu program sie zamyka
<jacekowski> Downstream	11,979 Kbps
<jacekowski> Upstream	1,155 Kbps
<lisu> jacekowski: nice.
<tar-gz> o jacekowski mi pomoże!http://wklej.org/id/595606/
<tar-gz> a qt mam zainstalowane.
<tar-gz> Foxik: /j #kadu
<ntat> Wiecie gdzie ustawić, żeby nie była pokazywana zawartość okna podczas przesuwania w LXDE?:)
<fi9o> ntat: w openbox zawsze widac.
<fi9o> A, ze lxde domyslnie z niego korzysta to chyba sie nie da.
<lisu> use fluxbox ;]
<fi9o> flux to szajs imho.
<fi9o> openbox jest wygodniejszy o niebo.
<ntat> i już kłótnia
<ntat> ;)
<lisu> ntat: czemu kłótnia? po prostu każdy używa to co lubi
<ntat> fluxbox też jest fajny, nawet go bardziej wolę ale szykuję kompa do użytku ogólnego a tu bardziej windowsowy jest lxde
<bjhFg> jacekowski jesteś?
<jacekowski> niestety tak
<TheNumb> Tak się zastanawiam nad zmianą bazy danych w stronie domowej.
<TheNumb> Jakby nie patrzeć to mysql trochę wpieprza ramu ;/
<macer1> TheNumb, bierz postgresql
<TheNumb> macer1: zauważę różnicę? :P
<macer1> zużycia ramu nie śledzę, ale od razu mi się spodobała :D myślę że ramu bierze mniej
<macer1> nie oczuwałem potrzeby używać mysql :D
<macer1> *odczuwałem
<TheNumb> Ech, chyba bym musiał ssaź postgre z sida :<
<TheNumb> *ssać
<macer1> straszne :<
<fi9o> TheNumb: mongodb zobaczo
<macer1> mongodb to fork mysqla?
<BlessJah> wizard: nie ma cie na centku
<lisu> BlessJah: powitać
<BlessJah> lisu: kogo?
<lisu> BlessJah: co tam cent, vista to wyzwanie
<lisu> BlessJah: co kogo?
<BlessJah> kogo powitać?
<lisu> no ciebie... a co?
<lisu> BlessJah: nei gadalismy dzis?
<m477>  /facepalm
<BlessJah> nie, nie gadaliśmy
<BlessJah> *my nie gadać dziś
<m477> naucz sie pisac
<lisu> no to widzieć, przez to ja mówic ze powitać
<BlessJah> m477: ciebie nikt nie lubi
<BlessJah> lisu: nawet w angielskim masz jakąś odmianę
<BlessJah> szczątkową, ale zawsze
<BlessJah> wizard: a ja cię potrzebuję
<lisu> BlessJah: oj tam oj tam.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie ma cie na centku, a ja cię potrzebuję
<BlessJah> ej
<m477> nie mowi sie ej
<BlessJah> ignore
<Szatan> gawarić na ruski jazyk?
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Jak to jest możliwe że na Windowsie napęd czyta płyty CD normalnie
<qrq> A na Ubuntu nie czyta wogóle :D
 * macer1 mówi cześć
<fi9o> macer1: Mongodb nie jest forkiem mysql
<fi9o> mariadb sie ten fork zwie.
<fi9o> nie odpisalem Ci wczesniej, odpisuje teraz.
<macer1> ok
<nn52> ema! :D
<foreste> czesc/amsg
<macer1> cześć foreste
<nn52> iżeli chce server maila... ,o musze wpisać nameserver, to nameserver może być moje ip?, czy musze mieć dodatkowo server dns zainstalowany?
<BlessJah> nn52: a skad ma brac odpowiedzi dns jak nie z dns?
<BlessJah> nn52: uzyj zewnetrzengo dns, ew wpisz router/bramę
<nn52> BlessJah, wpisałam zewnętrzen IP i wadomości dochodzą do mnie WSZYSTKIE , lecz jak wysyłam , to nie pokazuje błędu i nie dochodzą.
<BlessJah> jaki błąd?
<nn52> żąden
<BlessJah> tfu
<nn52> niema błedów... ale wiadomości wysyłane tj. nie dochodzą
<BlessJah> logi?
<nn52> ale wszystkie wiadomości wysłane do mnie dochodzą.
<nn52> logi mówią że wszystko ok
<BlessJah> wyslij do siebie samej
<BlessJah> odbieranie dziala, wysylanie nie, z powodu problemu z dns pewnie
<nn52> wysyłanie działa tylko do tych co  mają tą samą domenę.
<nn52> dam ci dostęp do konta testowego
<nn52> i sam zobaczysz
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> nie zobacze, bawie sie z czyms innym
<nn52> maila : bless@niewidzialni.tk  ,pop3/smtp/imap4 : niewidzialni.tk , jak bedziesz miał czas to sprawdź
<nn52> wyślij wiadomośc do siebie ,a potem spróbój wiadomość do siebie
<nn52> do sibie dojdzie , do cb nie
<BlessJah> nn52: na query jeszcze pass chyba
<nn52> hasło to bless
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> ej, teraz wszyscy je znają
<BlessJah> na query
<BlessJah> nie wiesz co to query?
<BlessJah> :/
<nn52> sorki
<nn52> zmienie to zaraz
<nn52> :P
<nn52> ni na priva ci pośle
<BlessJah> i przecinki po właściwej stronie zacznij stawiać w końcu
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> dobrze =_
<nn52> =)
<nn52> pop3/imap4 pobiera , smtp wysyła , wiec coś zjebane z smtp musi być
<BlessJah> smtp wysyła i odbiera
<BlessJah> nn52: serwer z serwerem komunikuje się po smtp
<BlessJah> skoro jeden po smtp wysłał
<BlessJah> to drugi po smtp odebrał
<BlessJah> pop3 i imap są klient(człowiek)-serwer
<BlessJah> po imap4 ani nie wysyłasz, ani nie odbierasz tak jak serwer, jedynie sprawdzasz co doszło
<BlessJah> smtp w sumie bardziej do wysyłania, niż odbioru, bo to wysyłający inicjuje połączenie, ale nadal odbierasz maile po smtp
<BlessJah> przychodzące*
<nn52> Do not permit SMTP  replaying of non-local mail , to w  mam odchaczone, chyba git
<nn52> czuli smtp działa prawidłowo ... odbierać odbiera
<nn52> wysyłać wysyła... ale nie do końća xD
<nn52> wysłanie maila z gmail na niewi , dział ,, ale z niewi na co kolwiek już nie i to jest ciekawe
<ntat> nn52, mówisz po polsku jak Dżoana ;]
<nn52> i dupa! , server maila się crashować zaczoł, no omg! co za pech
<fi9o> No
<fi9o> rm -rf /
<fi9o> I idz na piwo.
<lisu> :D
<Ashiren24> yes | rm -r /*
<fi9o> lisu: nie ciesz sie, jak zobacze, ze masz jakis problem napisze to samo ;]
<nn52> wolała bym rm -rf ~/fi9o
<fi9o> nn52: Rob, ale to nie da takiego efektu jaki bys chcial.
<nn52> :D
<nn52> a
<Szatan> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Ashiren24> al
<fi9o> Tez mozna
<lisu> fi9o: mam problem, nie mam z kim na piwo isc ;/
<fi9o> Ale po co takie skomplikowane polecenia
<Ashiren24> dziewczyny nie robia bledow ortograficznych :E
<fi9o> lisu: No to rm -rf /*
<fi9o> Postaw system od nowa
<fi9o> I juz masz zajecie i nie masz czasu isc na piwo.
<fi9o> Ide polezec, pogrillowalo sie to niech sie ulezy troche
<m477> lisu: jakie miasto
<BlessJah> dd if=/dev/zero... poddaję się |o|
<BlessJah> nn52: tylko tego nie wpisuj
<nn52> dd kopiuje partycje m, rm kasuje co popadnie
<nn52> BlessJah, nie musisz już sprawdzać.... server zaczoł się crashować , więc idzie pod nóz... a szkoda
<BlessJah> dd nie kopiuje partycji a rm nie kasuje co popadnie
<Ashiren24> meow
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: nie, to nie dzisiaj
<nn52> BlessJah, to może być wine że używam tylko jednego nsa? , bo min wymaga się niby dwóch
<Ashiren24> everyday is caturday
<BlessJah> nn52: jeden wystarczy, ale zacznij pisac po polsku
<BlessJah> ogonkow nie wymagam, bo sam czesto omijam
<lisu> łańcut
<BlessJah> `seen nerihsa
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: nerihsa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 10 weeks, 4 days, 21 hours, 43 minutes, and 20 seconds ago: <Nerihsa> yakuake?
<lisu> m477: łańcut
<Szatan> `seen lis6502
<m477> e to daleko
<nn52> już mnie apache wk...ajaą ... -.-
 * Wilczek jest oburzony jakością usług świadczonych przez bshellz.net...
<foreste> mialo awarie
<foreste> gentoo czasami pada :>
<lisu> nn52: apache2? a co ja mam powiedzieć z vistą, niby są sterowniki, a nie działają... juz od południa próbuje odpalić badziewo
<nn52> apache na vista?XD
<foreste> jak na freenode ustawia sie temat ?
<Szatan> foreste: /topic
<foreste> dzieki :)
<lisu> nn52: lol
<jacekowski> nn52: nie wymaga sie dwoch NSow
<nn52> apache2? a co ja mam powiedzieć z vistą, n
<nn52> tak żeś napisał
<jacekowski> nn52: dwa NSy sa rekomendowane zeby w razie awarii jednego miec zapas
<nn52> a
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> o, Zbakany
<Zblakany> o jacekowski :-P
<foreste> jak ustawic wlasciciela kanalu ?
<foreste> na frenode
<BlessJah> mówisz o founderze?
<foreste> nion
<BlessJah> nie da się
<BlessJah> zostaje nim najstarszy, z najwyższymi uprawnieniami
<BlessJah> możesz spróbować na #freenode zapytać
<foreste> bo dostalem kanal pozucony ;p
<foreste> musze go odnowic ;p
<BlessJah> odbierz wszystkie prawa poprzedniemu właścicielowi, wtedy powinien się zmienić founder
<foreste> pozastolosci po blender3d.pl stronie
<nn52> o/
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<nn52> hej Wizz
<wicia> czesc skad pobieracie kod zrodlowy jadra ? github ?
<BlessJah> nie pobieramy, w tym problem
<Szatan> kernel.org
<Wizard> nie poboieramy, do czego byłby nam potrzebny?
<wicia> wam chyba do niczego :p
<wicia> nie bylo tematu
<nn52> ja nie potrzbuje jąder ;]
<Wizard> wicia, stawiasz się ponad wszystkimi, bo kodujesz w C?
<Wizard> lol
<jacekowski> wicia: kernel.org
<jacekowski> wicia: tam sa paczki
<jacekowski> znacznie szybciej niz z gita
<Ashiren24> wicia: w sumie teraz latwo o zrodla bo bylo wlamanie na kernel.org i ukradli
<Ashiren24> wiec pewnie na torrentach sa
<Wizard> Ashiren24, suchar, jak stąd do Katowic
<Ashiren24> ;<
<Wizard> heh, Włochów chyba nikt nie lubi
<Wizard> :P
<nn52> i nowy host na http://niewidzialni.tk/ postawiony ( mała reklamka xD)
<Kwpolska> > While exploring the Rolex.Com website, tom discovered this official Rolex address and thought you would be interested:
<Kwpolska> official MY ASS!
<Kwpolska> ...a pod tym adresem dostaje 404 od nginxa.  Marvellous!
<Wizard> Kwpolska, pierwsze ostrzeżenie
<Ashiren24> he/
<jacekowski> nn52: co ty robisz?
<jacekowski> nn52: jaki to masz problem z tymi mailami
<nn52> żaden już...
<nn52> po prostu nie będzie servera maili i tyle...
<BlessJah> nn52: dochodziłi do niej ale od niej nie
<nn52> Przykładowo
<nn52> odbieram maile od wszystkich , wysyłam do tych w tej samej domenie , dochodzi. wysyłam do gmaila czy windows live... nie dochodzi
<dKc> Equilibrium dobry film
<BlessJah> dKc: mnie raziło efekciarstwo
<macer1> macer zw zmienia kompy
<macer1> Bikstopa był dzisiaj?
<nn52> gwenview %U -caption "%c" %i , w przypadku nautilusa w KDE4 powinnop być nautilus %U -caption "%c" %i ??? co to k... w ogóle oznacza...
<BlessJah> nn52: a co ustawiasz?
<Wizard> nn52, które co oznacza?
<nn52> tak
<nn52> które co  oznacza
<nn52> chce zmienić Conquera czy jak tam , na nautilus
<nn52> bo ja wole nautilusa w kde
<TheNumb> nn52: do przeglądania plików?
<nn52> tak
<nn52> wydajemi się że wystaczy samo "nautilus&"
<TheNumb> nn52: przecież nautilus jest defaultowo oO
<nn52> w KDE4 jest coś innego :) jakiś Conqueror czy jakoś tak
<TheNumb> nn52: nie. Używałem kde przez dłuuuuuuugi czas.
<TheNumb> nn52: jak nie chcesz konquerora to go wyjeb i tyle.
<BlessJah> nn52: co uruchamia ci konquerora?
<nn52> K -> Komputer -> *
<TheNumb> nn52: to masz namieszane w systemie.
<nn52> nie możliwe ;]
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie, nie ma
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jak nie?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: mi zawsze otwierało w nautilusie ;]
<BlessJah> w gnome?
<nn52> ja sobie teraz zmieniłam na nautilusa
<BlessJah> czy w ubuntu z kde
<nn52> ,tylko nie każdy sktót działa
<TheNumb> A nie, chwila.
<TheNumb> Nautilus to ten syf z gnome.
<nn52> np. : Błędny URL trash:/ , :P
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Pojebało mi się coś.
<nn52> <brawo> , chyba że znasz jakiś lepszy menager plików
<BlessJah> nn52: ustawienia systemowe -> domyslne programy
<TheNumb> nn52: dolphin?
<nn52> hujowy
<Wizard> :|
<BlessJah> nn52: bash z coreutils miecie wszystko i wszystkich
<TheNumb> nn52: sam jesteś chujowy.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nom.
<BlessJah> Wizard: bez c się nie liczy!
<Wizard> BlessJah, liczy się podwójnie
<macer1> marlin
<macer1> dla gnome
<TheNumb> Kurwa, brakuje mi kde w tym jebanym macu :<
<BlessJah> Wizard: temu podwójnie ^
<BlessJah> nn52: jesteś? domyślne programy w sekcji wygląd i ustawienia
<nn52> mac siedzi na freebsd
<BlessJah> *i zachowanie
<BlessJah> nn52: nie do końca na fbsd
<TheNumb> openbsd, freebsd i netbsd
<TheNumb> ;p
<nn52> Domyślne pogramy -> File Menager
<macer1> osx jest hu... to znaczy brzydki wolny i nie funkcjonalny
<TheNumb> Wizard: okoń!
<BlessJah> Wizard: do trzech razy
<TheNumb> macer1: z tym, że wolny to się nie zgodzę.
 * BlessJah uważa, że 'okoń' można by wciągnąć do slownika wulgaryzmów
<macer1> dobra, może wolny ne jest :D
<Wizard> TheNumb, macer1, idźcie sobie z tym na #mac
<BlessJah> w 11
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja się nie kłócę.
<macer1> lion mi się dziesiąty razy rozwalił już -_- znowu reinstall...
<macer1> osx lion tzn
<BlessJah> Wizard: wykopałeś ją z freenode?
<TheNumb> macer1: a na macu?
<BlessJah> 2126 -!- nn52: No such nick/channel
<macer1> TheNumb: tak
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie mam takich mocy
<BlessJah> Wizard: szacun
<TheNumb> macer1: _laptop_ albo _dekstop_ apple?
<nn52> Domyślne kompent: , Dostępne : gwenview , dolphin , pcmanfm ,a nautilusa trza było ręcznie dodać.
<macer1> TheNumb: _tak_
<TheNumb> pcmanfm, lol
<Wizard> chiński szajs ;)
<BlessJah> nn52: daj mi chwilę
<TheNumb> Już lepszy ten menagier z xfce.
<Wizard> w ogóle, kde4 da się już używać?
<Wizard> czy nie bardzo?
<TheNumb> Wizard: no ba.
<TheNumb> Nie miałem okazji testować 4.7, ale 4.6 jak dla mnie było udane.
<Wizard> aha, to znaczy, że się nie da
<macer1> Wizard:  da się :]
<TheNumb> macer1: masz jakiegoś linucha na macu?
<nn52> nie jest takie złe
<macer1> TheNumb: a i owszem
<TheNumb> macer1: refit?
<TheNumb> macer1: czy jak zainstalowałeś?
<BlessJah> hehe, kde nie obczaiło nautilusa
<macer1> TheNumb: ubuntu 11.10 ma poprawioną obsługę maców. tzn grub instaluje się jak na normalnym kompie, odpala przy starcie, a możesz też cisnąć alt i wybrać refita.
<TheNumb> macer1: tego refita to akurat się boję zainstalować.
<TheNumb> macer1: bardziej by mnie urządzał jakiś arch czy coś ;/
<macer1> TheNumb: mogę Ci pomóc z instalacją archa, to proste
<TheNumb> macer1: ale refita trzeba, co nie? ;]
<nn52> chyba Flasha musze zreinstalować
<macer1> TheNumb: nie
<TheNumb> macer1: serio? :D
<macer1> TheNumb: refit i tak się czasami rozwala i trzeba go znowu instalować.
<macer1> TheNumb: tak
<macer1> TheNumb: a wiesz że nawet archa mam na macbooku :P?
<nn52> już wiem co mi Firefoxa zawiesza... - Flash
<TheNumb> macer1: osz ty :P
<TheNumb> macer1: grub2 daje radę z efi?
<macer1> TheNumb: tak
<macer1> TheNumb: poprawili robienie z maców cegły ostatnio ;]
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> No to chyba pobawię się w stawianie archa x86_64 ;p
<Wizard> TheNumb, pochwal się tym na #ARCH-PL
<TheNumb> Wizard: tam nie wchodzę :D
<TheNumb> Z zasady.
<Wizard> a tutaj to nikogo nie interesuje :/
<macer1> Tak się wkruwiłem na GNOME i ohydne GTK3 że używam teraz KDE. I chyba tak zostanie.
<Wilczek> Szatan: Jak będziesz to looknij na query :3
<macer1> "wkruwić" to przekleństwo :D?
<nn52> macer1, jedziemy na tym samym wózku
<Wilczek> xD
<kklimonda> macer1: kup sobie słownik, a nie zadajesz dziwne pytania
<macer1> macer1: jakie dziwne pytania?
<TheNumb> macer1: okoń!
<kklimonda> macer1: słownik wyjaśni ci które słowa są uważane za wulgarne
<macer1> nie wiedziałem że za takie uznawane jest "wkRUwić"
<Wizard> dobra, starczy testów
<macer1> TheNumb: nie przeklinaj!
<Wizard> macer1, zaraz cię zbanuję, jeśli do ciebie nie dociera
<Wizard> cześć kklimonda :S
<m477> jezu nie klnijcie ;/
<nn52> kde jest spoko wg. mnie , da się używać , tylko super by było gdyby flash na kde4 nie zawieszał firefox'a -.-
<TheNumb> nn52: tylko u Ciebie ten flash zawiesza firefoxa :D
<kklimonda> hej Wizard
<m477> za slaby komputer ...
<nn52> wyłącze chyba efekty plazmy
<TheNumb> kklimonda: rabfail? :D
<TheNumb> *tabfail
<kklimonda> TheNumb: czemu?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: lol, przeczytałem winter oO
<TheNumb> Nie wiem dlaczego.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: latka lecą?
<nn52> łoł!
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie, zmęczony jestem.
<Wizard> kde wpierdziela za dużo ramy
<nn52> wyłączyłam efekty wszystkie :D i jak system zaczoł  biegać! :D
<nn52> i firefox się nie wiesza :D
<Wizard> zaczoł.. ręce opadają
<macer1> Wizard: masz 512 ramu czy co?
<Wizard> 2G
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi 2GB
<nn52> zaczął*
<BlessJah> Wizard: z czego 300MB jest dla opery
<nn52> ja mam 4gb ramu ( pae) ddr3 , i kde4 jest ramożerny chyba ;d
<macer1> KDE to nie fluxbox, to śrowisko 2011 roku. Ma wpierdzielać ramu żeby się nie marnował
<TheNumb> nn52: pae to jest dopiero fail :D
<BlessJah> nn52: akurat efekty obciążały grafikę
<Wizard> aż sobie zainstaluję
<nn52> czyli grafa mi pada
<Wizard> tylko gruba naprawię ;)
<BlessJah> nn52: nie pada
<BlessJah> nn52: kde4 jest ciężkie
<nn52> bo mam geforce 250 gts 1g dk
<TheNumb> nn52: no, słaba grafika.
<fi9o> Ziew
<BlessJah> nn52: na geforce 9100G M w urbanterror z efektami FPS mam poniżej 5
<fi9o> 20gb serialow przed spaniem pobrac to calkiem mile uczucie :)
<nn52> czemu pae to fail ? ubu samo mi je ściągneło
<macer1> kto tu jest founderem #ubuntu-pl?
<macer1> stritlitz?
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fjYYEhAffk
<BlessJah> nn52: po odpaleniu efektów FPS z 90 do 20 spadł
<m477> sam jestes fail
<Wizard> a z resztą
<nn52> BlessJah, no nie źle :D
<nn52> kde sporo ssie za przeproszeniem..
<BlessJah> w 'nieźle' nie ma przecinka a w 'nie jest źle' jest czasownik
<m477> a to ciekawostka
<macer1> nikt nie wie kto jest founderem kanału?
<Wizard> ChanServ,
<Wizard> czytałeś w ogóle, faq freenode zanim tu przylazłeś?
<m477> fonetycznie: "fak u"
<nn52> FAQ -> to fonetycznie 'fak ju' ^^
<Wizard> się spece od języka Albionu znaleźli
<m477> ;d
<m477> tam bedzie 'eszła'
<nn52> QT jest fajnie czytane
<dKc> BlessJah: efekciarstwo Cie w Equilibrium raziło?
<nn52> QT (4)  -> " kjut "
<dKc> przeciez tam nie ma na co patrzec, poza kilkoma scenami
<m477> nn52: raczej 'ku te'
<TheNumb> Ja bym powiedział, że 'kju ti'
<nn52> oglądałam reportaż o Linuks
<nn52> i jeden kolo przeczytał " kjut fołr
<nn52> "
<m477> a ja bylem przedwczoraj w magdonaldzie
<macer1> :D
<TheNumb> okoń!~
<nn52> i co? przyjęli cię?
<jacekowski> ja bylem dzisiaj w KFC
<m477> ledwo wszedlem
<nn52>  :D
<nn52> m477, tyle osób na stanowisko w MC syfie?
<m477> hę?
<m477> a
<m477> byla 4-5 rano i bylo sporo
<m477> ale nie pamietam za dobrze bo bylem pod wsplyem substancji psychoaktywnych a mianowicie alkoholu etylowego
<BlessJah> dKc: tak, o tych kilku scenach mówię
<nn52> No to co panowie? :D. Nowy podatek mamy ;]
<BlessJah> nn52: ?
<nn52> Podatek Telewizyjny ^^.
<nn52> przepraszam
<BlessJah> nn52: co zrobili znowu?
<nn52> Podatek TV-Radiowy
<BlessJah> dKc: gdyby je wyciać, byłoby idealnie
<m477> \o/
<BlessJah> nn52: podatek? obligatoryjny dla wszystkich?
<nn52> BlessJah, podatek od posiadanego TV i Radia
<BlessJah> nn52: od dawna to jest, opłata czy tam abonament radiowy bądź radiowo telewizyjny
<nn52> Nie nie , abonament został zlikwidowany
<BlessJah> a jednak
<nn52> ok 7zł/m nie wiem
<nn52> ale za to! teraz jest podatek
<nn52> który w zasadzie łoji więcej z  cb, niż wcześniej.
<BlessJah> nn52: ale nie wszyscy muszą płacić?
<nn52> pewnie że wszyscy
<nn52> jak nie zapłacisz to będa cię scigać ^^
<BlessJah> od czego i jak to jest ściągane?
<m477> ;]
<BlessJah> odbiorniki radiowe i radiowizyjne sie rejestrowało i na tej podstawie płaciło
<nn52> nie dość że więcej ściągną teraz z nas, to na dodatek prawo jest nie korzystne  dla delikwenta
<BlessJah> dochodowy placa osoby, majace dochod, zus w sumie tez
<BlessJah> akcyze placi sie w cenie towaru
<BlessJah> vat tez
<BlessJah> na jakies zasadzie ma dziala radiowo-telewizyjny?
<m477> na zasadzie zdarcia pieniedzy
<BlessJah> nie odzywaj się
<m477> milcz
<BlessJah> nn52: wiesz coś, czy tylko FUD siejesz?
<nn52> dokładnie nie wiem w jaki sposób mają ściągać , tyle bynajmniej w mediach tłuką ( o ile ktoś ogląda tv i czyta neta).
<BlessJah> no z tym tv to może być u mnie problem :>
<nn52> nie masz? :D
<BlessJah> bo nie dysponuję odbiornikiem
<BlessJah> nie mam
<nn52> i tak musisz płącić
<m477> ahahah
<nn52> płacić
<nn52> ;]
<m477> LOOSER
<nn52> bo w polsce uznaje się wiarę , że każdy polak ma TV.
<BlessJah> m477: milcz
<m477> nie podskakuj
<BlessJah> nn52: nadal czegoś nie rozumiem
<nn52> niech ktoś kiknie m477
<m477> moze ciebie, co?
<nn52> buraków tutaj m477 nie potrzebujemy...
<m477> to wyjdz
<nn52> BlessJah, IGNORE m477 *@* ALL to chyba dobrze wpisałam ?? :D
<m477> tak
<nn52> chodzi o *@*
<BlessJah> nn52: /ignore m477
<BlessJah> klient sam sobie dopowie resztę
<nn52> Wykorzystanie: IGNORE <maska> <rodzaje..> <opcje..>
<nn52>      maska - maska ignorowanego hosta, przykład: *!*@*.tpnet.pl
<nn52>    rodzaje - zakres ignorowania, jeden rodzaj lub ALL:
<nn52>              PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<nn52>      opcje - NOSAVE, QUIET
<m477> nn52: nie spamuj
<nn52> samo ignore m477 nic nie daje
<BlessJah> irssi tak robi
<nn52> musiałam dodać *@* ALL
<BlessJah> no to szukaj pomocy do swojego klienta
<Wizard> nn52, nie wklejaj na kanał :S
<nn52> Wizard, właśnie , dlaczego nie wolno wklejać?
<nn52> przecież ładnie IRC łamie linie
<nn52> i jest czytelne
<m477>  /facepalm
<BlessJah> nn52: nie wklejaj, scrollować trzeba, dyskusję paskudzisz, etc etc
<BlessJah> po prostu tego nie rób
<nn52> a ok
<nn52> spoko
<BlessJah> i pracuj nad przecinkami
<nn52> zapamiętam ^^
<m477> i nad kultura osobista ;/
<nn52> kto zna na wylog kde4?
<nn52> wylot*
<BlessJah> nn52: use BJDE [solved]
<Wizard> nn52, pewnie nawet sami twórcy
<Wizard> mnie się znudziło grzebanie w tym czymś dawno temu
<nn52> :D hehe , no tak , chodzi o Pulpity wirtualne
<BlessJah> Wizard: chyba 'nie' tam zgubiłeś
<Wizard> muszę nad moją spaczowaną wersją popracować jeszcze
<nn52> mam "1 i 2"
<Wizard> BlessJah, prawdopodobne
<nn52> ale na 1 i 2 , są te same programy odpalone , chce by dany program był tylko na odpalanym pu;ucie.
<nn52> pu;icie.
<BlessJah> nn52: przecinki
<nn52> BlessJah,  teraz są symetryczne ;D
<BlessJah> krok w dobrą stronę
<BlessJah> teraz skasuj sprację po lewej
<nn52> spokojnie
<nn52> ;D
<nn52> Próbuję dojść do tego, jak ten cholerny pasek skonfigurować
<nn52> ha!
<nn52> udało się , i got it!
<nn52> a m477 jeszcze tu jest?? w ogólę? :D
<Ashiren24> :3
<nn52> panowie coś dla was : http://www.trochetechniki.pl/7-rozsadnych-pomyslow-na-bezpieczne-surfowanie,t,4446.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b78enp> (at www.trochetechniki.pl)
<Wizard> są cycki?
<nn52> nie ma
<nn52> a chciałbyś by były?!
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> jak może być coś dla panów bez cycków? :D
<nn52> hahaha :D
<Wizard> cycki++
<nn52> C++ ;] CyCki++
<nn52> taka była aluzja?
<nn52> lol dziwne! na PTT_Formosa nie spamują  o.O
<BlessJah> nn52: słabe (link)
<nn52> BlessJah, dobre , 99,99% siedzi na pornolach , wam się przyda ;d
<BlessJah> na 102 nicki, kto jest tym 0,01%?
<BlessJah> chanserv?
<BlessJah> nn52: gotchya!
<nn52> nie wiem , to taka statystyka ( może być lekko przekłamana)
<BlessJah> srodze przekłamana
<nn52> chociaż.... sądzę że są tu nie letni , co nie oglądają... :D
<nn52> 101 nicków
<Ashiren24> neko koneko
<Wizard> nn52, nieletni, jeśli już
<Wizard> Ashiren24, inu koinu
<nn52> Wybacz Wilczek mam zchizę pisania 'nie' osobno.
<BlessJah> schizę
<BlessJah> nn52: nie ma bata, musisz być w tych 99,99%
<Wizard> nn52, przecież laski też oglądają pr0n
<nn52> Wizard, to ja jestem bezpłciowa..... bo nie oglądam ....
<BlessJah> nn52: nigdy w życiu nie widziałaś ani kawałka?
<Wilku> nn52: Jak ja to kocham, gdy ktos hajlajta mnie zamiast Wizarda :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: zmień nick
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> Wizard: do ciebie to było
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> Wilku: do ciebie to było
<Wizard> ehe
<Wizard> nn52, nie widziałaś nigdy?
<nn52> ew, w TV.
<nn52> ale to się nie liczy :D
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> w tv puszczają pornole?
<BlessJah> Wizard: puszczają
<Wizard> chyba na jakimś specjalnym kanale
<BlessJah> znaczy ten...
<BlessJah> e...
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> nvm
<Wizard> dobra dobra
<BlessJah> bo ja w programie widziałem że są!
<nn52> na 테레5
<nn52> nazwa kanału zakodowana :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: ^ przesunięcie strefy czasowej, oglądała żółtków
<BlessJah> \o/
<Wizard> \o/
<BlessJah> nn52: nie oglądasz europejskich, bo za późno
<nn52> nie nie , nie zóttkół ;D
<nn52> nazwa kanału zakodowałam hnagulem :D
<BlessJah> nn52: wiemy że oglądałaś i oglądasz, zbyt gęsto się tłumaczysz
<nn52> hangulem
<BlessJah> tłumaczy sie winny
<nn52> 항을 <;]
<nn52> pffff
<BlessJah> \o/
<Wizard> nn52, umisz po koreańsku?
<BlessJah> nn52: ^ czekałaś chwilę, bo w google co to hangul psrtawdzał
<BlessJah> kurcze, zaczynam trollować
<nn52> trichu
<nn52> trochu
<BlessJah> 'e'
<BlessJah> troche
<BlessJah> a najlepiej trochę
<nn52> 동의,참조 한 국의 포르노.......... Nie no żarcik taki ^^
<nn52> i to 하루하루 ^^. Dobra... koniec żartów xD
<nn52> kurde, jak pisze za szybko po koreańsku to robię masę błędów w pisowni.... porażające... :D. Koreańczyk by mnie zjebał za to pewnie. xD
<Wizard> no, możesz potrenować na #ubuntu-kr
<Wizard> czy jaki oni tam mają skrót języka
<nn52> ko w zasadzie , co.kr w domenach
<nn52> niema irc koreańskiego ubuntu
<nn52> oni tak na windowsach siedzą.
<Wizard> tam wszyscy używają xp ;)
<nn52> dokładnie
<nn52> Chociaż jeden koreańczyk chwalił się swoim pulpit...... na Windows 98.... :P
<dwe11er> bo na linuksach starcraft im nie działa
<firemark> nn52: 13 lat temu?
<Wizard> po co się uczysz koreańskiego?
<nn52> nie prawda :D
<BlessJah> nn52: nieprawda
<nn52> Starcrafty biegają na Linuksach i to szybko
<Wizard> przecież to jest do bani kraj
<BlessJah> nie ma spacji, chyba że wiesz po co miałaby być
<dwe11er> nn52: to taka ironia była
<BlessJah> Wizard: który nie jest, twoim zdaniem, do bani?
<nn52> mam sporo koreańskojęzycznych znajomych ( w wiekszości rozmawiamy po angielsku)
<nn52> Wiesz... na Koreańskich czatach niema trolli :D
<nn52> Ta ranga jest nie znana .
<Wizard> BlessJah, żaden :/
<nn52> za to sporo kurczaków tam jest
<BlessJah> chick? znaczy laski?
<nn52> nie będę klnęła , bo Wizzard zrobi mi dc
<BlessJah> dc?
<nn52> disconnect
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty naprawdę masz moc wykopania jej z freenode!
<nn52> no rozłączy mnie do kurczaka jednego! !
<BlessJah> nn52: Wizard kopie z kanału, nie rozłącza
<BlessJah> masz skopanego klienta
<nn52> ale ja mam dc!
<Wizard> idę sobie zrobić aspirynę
<nn52> a mnie kickuje!
<nn52> no do Hugo jasnego!
<nn52> czytaj ze zrozumieniem.
<nn52> Wizard, a jaki kraj nie jest do bani.?
<nn52> ?,*
<BlessJah> nn52: \o/
<BlessJah> nah, przedwczesna radość, pewnie ci klient przecinek wstawił
<BlessJah> bbl
<BlessJah> co za dużo, to niezdrowo
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 47 minutes and 30 seconds ago: <m477> i nad kultura osobista ;/
<BlessJah> ignore mialem :D
<BlessJah> bbl
<nn52> jak zdjąć tego ignora? :D
<Wilku> `seen m477
<nn52> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> nn52: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 49 minutes and 7 seconds ago: <m477> i nad kultura osobista ;/
<Wilku> a ja nie wiem dlaczego mam...
<nn52> to byłą ostania wiadomość?.
<Wizard> nn52, /unignore
<nn52> ja spadam
<nn52> lecem
<nn52> bbw
<m477> dajcie juz spokoj
<Wizard> z czym?
<m477> ostatnie 10-20 linii
<Wizard> ale przecież ja nic do ciebie nie mam
<m477> :<
<fi9o> Jakas wygodna linuksowa konsolowa aplikacja do warezu z mozliwoscia obslugi kont premium?
<BlessJah> fi9o--
<BlessJah> uwaga, pirat!
<BlessJah> m477: 10-20 linii? do czegoś konkretnego pijesz?
<fi9o> BlessJah: Nie interesuje mnie Twoje zdanie.
<fi9o> Sam piracisz, wiec nie -- mnie.
<fi9o> Kurde w ogole to dlaczego Ty nie masz ignore u mnie? ;f
<fi9o> Przekonany bylem, ze dostales.
<DarkSmark> pirat!
<DarkSmark> wget chyba obsluguje niektóre premium
<fi9o> Tak
<fi9o> Ale nie jest on uber wygodny
<fi9o> Kilka h smigalem na jd
<BlessJah> fi9o: co piracę, gdzie i kiedy?
<fi9o> Ale ten zaczal po skonczeniu pobierania zwieszac mi cos x11
<fi9o> BlessJah: Nie Ty nie.
<fi9o> Ani 1 mp3
<fi9o> Ani windowsa
<fi9o> Ani filmu
<fi9o> Nie pobrales nigdy z sieci :)
<fi9o> Uber ekstra jestes przeciez, wiec fakt, mylic sie musialem.
<BlessJah> fi9o: raz się pomyliłeś
<fi9o> Milcz.
<fi9o> Nie chce mi sie pisac nic do Ciebie.
<DarkSmark> Hołdem dla artysty jest, gdy go okradają.
<BlessJah> w sumie dwa, ale czy oglądnięcie na youtube, a więc technicznie ściągnięcie, podppada pod "Ani filmu", to kwestia sporna
<DarkSmark> ale za otworzenia chocby firma sony na youtube zarabia a nie usuwa juz:)
<BlessJah> czyli sie nie liczy
<BlessJah> jesli wrzucili nielegalnie (takie usuwaja raczej), to ja ogladalem nieswiadomy
<qrq> Witam
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, tak ale akurat w kwestii muzyki bardziej poruszylem. nieraz jak wrzucisz jakiś hit automatycznie naniesiony jest znak wodny wytwórni i kase ciągną za odtworzenia;d
<BlessJah> tak?
<BlessJah> a fundacja dokarmiajaca psy ze schroniska taki sam znak umiescila w swoim apelu na sledziku nk i dostaja kase na karme za kazda osobe wklejajaca?
<qrq> Lubi ktoś z was muzykę Pendereckiego?
<BlessJah> TEGO Pendereckiego?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> tego
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> kto to?
<BlessJah> :]
<qrq> Kompozytor
<qrq> Idę na koncert muzyki Góreckiego
<qrq> I okazało się że przed ów wykonaniem
<qrq> Penderecki wykona swoją II Symfonię
<BlessJah> qrq: niestety ja jestem na bakier z twórcami muzyki klasycznej
<qrq> I się wku*wiłem :D
<BlessJah> hm?
<qrq> Nie trawię gościa :D
<qrq> Dodekafonia
<qrq> Nie da się go słuchać
<DarkSmark> strachy na lachy?;d
<DarkSmark> grabaża się nie da?:D w morde byś chciał?:D
<qrq> Pendereckiego
<DarkSmark> uff to dobrze :D
<DarkSmark> <głaszcze>
<qrq> Grabaża też
<DarkSmark> ty nie wiesz co dla sceny zrobił ten jeden z pierwszych punków w pile i wgl co punki zrobiły xd
<DarkSmark> qrq szakira szakira :D
<qrq> To jest punk? :D
<qrq> A gdzie brud?
<qrq> Gdzie brutalność?
<qrq> Tylko jakieś poetyckie teksty
<qrq> O tym że posmarował chleb
<DarkSmark> grabaż grał w pidżama porno
<DarkSmark> ...:D
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Oni raczej też brutalni nie byli
<DarkSmark> + w rece do góry jeszcze lavina cox itd ;d oj na jarocinie tak grali poprostu znasz współczesne bardzo utwory;d gdy nie mieli czemu sie buntowac dlatego zawiesili sie 4latatemu
<BlessJah> qrq: nie pamietasz tekstu
<BlessJah> to szło "już posmarowałem tobą chleb"
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Jak zdziadzieje to może zacznę słuchać Strachów :)
<BlessJah> qrq: btw, skoro do niej ciągle śpiewał, to znaczy, że laska żyła
<DarkSmark> jakbyś słyszał gnijącą modelke w taksówce i to na koncercie zmienilbys zdanie xd
<BlessJah> \o/
<jacekowski> fi9o: co innego piracic a co innego jeszcze namawiac innych do pomocy
<qrq> Jak to piracić?
<BlessJah> jacekowski++
<qrq> Youtube też piraci
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> @r
<m477> BlessJah--
 * czesmir ziewa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-10
<m477> :)
<Stirlitz> eech ten cudowny koszyk na allegro wywalił się w trakcie finalizowania transakcji. Teraz kupionych przedmiotów nie mam w kupionych i nie mogę zapłacić.
<gjm> Bry.
<m477> nie
<Lasoty> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć :/
<bastetmilo> hej
 * Wizard smutny :(
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<Wizard> A bo mnie robota wkurza
<Wizard> Od rana mi wszyscy dupę trują.
<Wizard> Co ja jestem, encyklopedia?
<Wizard> Wiki, jiry, inne badziewia są, a i tak mnie o wszystko pytają.
<bastetmilo> A po co szukać, jak mozna zapytać Wizarda?
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Ale Wizard ma co robić i bez tego.
<gjm> Ale mam katar :/
<Lasoty> mi jak zawracali głowę to na fotelu przykleiłem to: http://www.najj.pl/images/obrazy/zakaz-zawracania-dupy.png
<gjm> Mhm.
<Lasoty> gjm: zażyj tabaki :)
<Lasoty> gjm: na katar polecam Ozona president
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> Tabaki?
<Wizard> Walnij białko!
<Wizard> Na katar polecam to przywożone w oponie z Ukrainy.
<BlessJah> czemu akurat opona musi być z ukrainy?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: białko?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Przywożone z Ukrainy.
<Wizard> W oponie z dowolnego kraju.
<BlessJah> Wizard: cpt obvious strikes
<gjm> Eh. Nie wiedzą o co chodzi.
<Wizard> gjm: Ważne, że ty wiesz.
<Wizard> Walnij, będzie super.
<gjm> Już się w to nie bawię.
<bastetmilo> Już?
<gjm> No.
<bastetmilo> gjm: no nie spodziewałam się tego po Tobie.
<Lasoty> Wizard: a skąd poznać, że z ukrainy?
<gjm> No cóż.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Z tego się wyrasta, zazwyczaj.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Ty też wyrosłeś?
<Wizard> Nie było z czego.
<bastetmilo> Bo już myślałam, że mówisz z doświadczenia.
<Wizard> E, jedna moja była brała różne gówna.
<Wizard> Więc powiedzmy, że z doświadczenia.
<Wizard> Eh, stare dzieje.
<BlessJah> język
<gjm> Do czego to doszło.
<Wizard> ?
 * Wizard jest święty przecież.
<gjm> Ciekawe czy gdyby nie był opem też by Cię tak upominał.
<bastetmilo> Zaraz. Ostatnio ustaliśmy, że zamiast dupa mówimy pupka, nic o gównie nie było :)
<Wizard> Chodzę do kościoła co sobotę, nie piję alkoholu, nie pale.
<Wizard> Nie palę nawet.
<gjm> Co sobotę?
<BlessJah> gjm: gdybym mial opa a on nie, to bym kopal za recydywe
<Wizard> Nie w sobotę?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: w niedziele.
<Wizard> Aaaa, w sobotę chodzę do synagogi.
<Wizard> W niedzielę do kościoła.
<Wizard> Pomyliło mi się ;)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: masz problem ze Wizard jest opem?
<Wizard> O jezu, dajcie mi już to +q i tyle.
<gjm> Chciałbyś.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie. Bo recydywa. Obiecałeś i w ogóle.
<Wizard> No ale to zwykłe gówno :(
<gjm> Co?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: widzisz jak to się robi?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wybacz stary :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jaki mialbym miec problem z opem Wizarda?
<Wizard> Co jest gjmowi?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no masz problem jak sam napisałeś. To, ze ktoś jest opem nie zwalnia go z przestrzegania zasad.
<bastetmilo> Skoro nie potrafisz tego egzekwować, no to masz problem.
<Wizard> A tak, przepraszam, nie wiedziałem, że to też przekleństwo :)
<Wizard> Jak mamy być aż tacy grzeczni, to fajnie.
<gjm> Zabawne.
<Wizard> gjm: Co ci jest? :(
<gjm> Nic.
<Wizard> Będziemy sobie jeszcze mówić "dzień dobry, dziubasku"
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> O, gjm wszedł.
<bastetmilo> Co prawda ja nie lubie tego słowa, ale...
<Wizard> gjm: Dzień dobry, dziubasku :)
<shpaq> uwielbiam słowo 'dziubasek'
<gjm> Nie trawię zdrobnień.
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeśli op klnie jak szewc, to trochę podwójnym standardem zalatuje
<gjm> I nie tylko zdrobnień...
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ale ja nie klnę jak szewc. Przynajmniej na kanale.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale klniesz
<BlessJah> no, domknelo
<gjm> Hint: /msg ChanServ (un)quiet #kanał nick
<BlessJah> gjm: tylko czy wtedy bedzie by BlessJah czy by ChanServ
<gjm> Zgadnij.
<gjm> Jak komuś tak opa dajesz to jak jest?
<BlessJah> gj
<BlessJah> grr
<BlessJah> gjm: not authorised
<BlessJah> zanim dajesz rady, sprawdź czy działają
<gjm> To nie ma jakiejś czarodziejskiej flagi.
<gjm> Gdzie indziej mi działa.
<Psotnick> SOA #1? :P
<gjm> Nie, tutaj nie.
<BlessJah> Psotnick: SOA #2
<BlessJah> "u mnie też nie działa"
<gjm> Tak, bo Psotnick nie umie sprawdzić.
<Psotnick> :(
<Psotnick> Foch
<ftpd> 11:56:20 |       shpaq   | uwielbiam słowo 'dziubasek'
<ftpd> Ja też.
<Stirlitz> Bota nauczcie: Witaj <tu nick> mój drogi dziubasku. Z pedalskim pozdrowieniem Przekliniak.
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ty jurka moze widziales ostatnio/
<jacekowski> ?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen ju-rek
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: ju-rek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 15 weeks, 2 days, 3 hours, 2 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <ju-rek> no ok może ich znajdę
<Wizard> A co, jacekowski, będziesz robił rebelię?
<Wizard> I tak kanał działa niezgodnie z ustaleniami Ubuntu IRC council, więc kto będzie opem to żadna róznica.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a jakie są te ustalenia?
<Wizard> Znaczy to są bardziej zasady, niż ustalenia.
<Wizard> Wybory opów, koordynacja kanałów, przestrzeganie CoC i tak dalej.
<jacekowski> o cos innego mi chodzi
<Wizard> OT też.
<jacekowski> na -pl chcialbys wybory opow?
<jacekowski> rotfl
<Wizard> Ale wszyscy chcą mieć kanał po "polsku", czyli a la ircnet.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co to CoC?
<jacekowski> skonczyloby sie tym ze moje klony by zaglosowaly na mnie i bym zrobil +b na *!*@*
<Wizard> Z trollami, OT, gdzie jak ktoś ma Ubuntu, to go namawiają na Archa, Windows albo Mac OS..
<Wizard> Ale cóż, co kto lubi.
<jacekowski> nie mozna na sile kazdemu ubuntu cisnac jak sie nie nadaje
<jacekowski> a windows jest lepszy
<Wizard> No ale dlaczego ma tu siedzieć i trolić?
<Wizard> Niech idzie na #windows-pl
<jacekowski> bo tutaj ludzie zbladzili
<Wizard> gjm miał przez trochę jaja, żeby kopać i banować za takie rzeczy, to teraz go nikt nie lubi.
<jacekowski> a tam juz wiedza ze windows jest lepszy
<jacekowski> Wizard: gjm robil prywate na kanale
<Wizard> a ty, jacekowski, jesteś przecież święty, chodzisz do cerkwi i meczetu czy co wy tam w tym dzikim kraju macie :P
<gjm> gjm je słonecznika i leje na to co się dzieje
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> No i Wizard też, nawet bez słonecznika.
<jacekowski> Wizard: ale od opa sie wymaga troche wiecej
<Wizard> Na przykład?
<jacekowski> Wizard: niz od zwyklego uzytkownika kanalu
<jacekowski> np. tego zeby traktowal sprawy kanalu obiektywnie
<Wizard> Wybiórczej akceptacji trolli?
<Wizard> No nie do końca.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jakby jakiś op uprawiał tu prywate, to już Ciebie by tu dawno nie było.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Chodzi bardziej o to, żeby "sprawy kanału" były jasno sprecyzowane.
<Wizard> Ja na przykład nie podpisałem CoC.
<Wizard> I nie powinienem być opem wcale.
<gjm> Dobrze, dobrze, niech tak będzie. Ciekawy jestem reakcji BlessJaha jak jacekowski sobie zaklnie.
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> BlessJah ma szela na serwerze jacekowskiego
<bastetmilo> wiemy :)
<gjm> Ale przecież to by była prywata, nie?
<bastetmilo> W sumie...
<bastetmilo> Brak obiektywizmu.
<Wizard> No cóż, nie dowiemy się, póki się to nie stanie.
<Wizard> A teraz już na pewno się nie stanie ;P
<Wizard> Mniejsza.
<gjm> A tłumaczyć że nie zauważył się nie może bo przecież ma takie ładne hilighty co nawet na "gówno" reagują.
<Wizard> Słuchajcie, jeśli chcecie naprawdę gadać o Archu, używać Gentoo, Windowsa i innego chłamu, to proszę bardzo.
<Wizard> Chcecie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> No i to jest właśnie to.
<gjm> Najgorze jest to że do kłócenia się jest kupa chętnych a jak ktoś przyjdzie i o coś zapyta to wszyscy milczą.
<Wizard> Bo ludzie pytają o rzeczy z Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> No bo siedzą tu jacyś archowcy...
<Wizard> A skąd archiści mają wiedzieć, gdzie się przestawia rozmiar kafelków w Unity albo doc zego jest jockey?
<Wizard> Obraził się :D
<bastetmilo> Ale za co???
<bastetmilo> Aj.
<gjm> Fuj.
<bastetmilo> już wiem.
<Wizard> Co?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakby BlessJah robil prywate to mialbym juz tu opa
<ftpd> 13:29:15 |      Wizard   | gjm miał przez trochę jaja, żeby kopać i banować za takie rzeczy, to teraz go nikt nie lubi.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a jakbym byl zlosliwy to bym po prostu sobie wzial
<ftpd> Ja go lubię.
<ftpd> I też mogę kopać tych bez Ubuntu.
<Wizard> A kopcie kogo chcecie.
<ftpd> Ja nie mogę.
<ftpd> :(
<gjm> Jakby się dało to bym Ci oddał opa.
<ftpd> Ależ trzymaj sobie, trzymaj.
<ftpd> BlessJah ma, on nas uratuje.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ja mam.
<Wizard> Ale nie będę nikogo ratował.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: wziął? No to bierz.
<bastetmilo> Czyli co? Na placu boju zostałam razem z qermitem?
<gjm> bastetmilo: No i BlessJah :)
<ftpd> accesslista ma 14 pozycji
<ftpd> No i gjm.
<Wizard> BlessJah na ratunek!
<Wizard> Tatatatattatam!
<bastetmilo> gjm: erm...
<gjm> (:
<ftpd> Ja generalnie nic nie mam do BlessJaha. Znaczy, mam, ale nic nie mam do jego "pracy" jako op. Natomiast wychodzę z założenia, że na kanale technicznym op powinien mieć wiedzę merytoryczną. Taka bastetmilo jak nie wie, milczy, a BJ wali czasami takie rzeczy, że aż wstyd czytać.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakbym byl zlosliwy
<gjm> A łaskawie nie jest.
<Wizard> Nie no, problem z tym kanałem jest taki, że kto by nie miał opa, to nie wytrzymuje długo ;P
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: staram sie nie prowokowac sytuacji ktora by sie skonczyc musiala userdel albo czyms rownie glupim
<gjm> userdel komu?
<gjm> BlessJahowi?
<Wizard> :>
<ftpd> Ja nie rozumiem problemu.
<Wizard> Ale którego?
<Wizard> Z resztą, wracam do pracy.
<ftpd> Relacja admin-user na jacekowski.org nie powinna mieć żadnego wpływu na relację op BlessJah - user jacekowski.
<ftpd> Na #ubuntu-pl.
<ftpd> Bo to dwie różne sprawy.
<bastetmilo> W świecie idealnym tak by było.
<jacekowski> dlatego idealnie na kanale blessjah nie powinien ingerowac w to co ja robie na kanale
<gjm> Ale ja mogę.
<gjm> <;
<gjm> http://pastebin.com/2qbRKh3R
<Wizard> ftpd: Pamiętasz, jak rozmawialiśmy kiedyś o takim projekcie biurkowym?
<Wizard> gjm: LOL
<ftpd> Wizard: No, coś mi się kołata.
<Wizard> Umisz kodować?
<Wizard> Bo chciałeś wziąć udział.
<Wizard> Ale w sumie, do tego trza by mieć linuksa albo innego uniksa na biurku.
<ftpd> Nie umiem kodować.
<ftpd> Mam uniksa na biurku.
<ftpd> Darwin tuonela.local 12.1.0 Darwin Kernel Version 12.1.0: Tue Aug 14 13:29:55 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.9.2~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<Wizard> Tak, wiem.
<ftpd> Wizard: Myślałem, że Wam bardziej sysadmin potrzebny do utrzymywania maszyn(y).
<Wizard> Ale to byś musiał mieć iksy i kompilator.
<ftpd> Koder, to bardzo nie ja.
<Wizard> ftpd: Od tego jest github.
<ftpd> bitbucket. Ale ok.
<Wizard> ;P
<ftpd> Anyway, nie koduję. Tyle chyba w temacie.
<Wizard> No nic, póki co będę rzeźbił sam.
<ftpd> A w
<ftpd>  czym to?
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> C++, Qt.
<Wizard> Przy czym robota raczej durna, bo kod już istnieje, jest go dużo i jest nieutrzymywany.
<ftpd> QT :(
<Wizard> Ale działa, tego jestem pewien.
<DaZ> Qt!=QT
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> No ja wiem co piszę.
<DaZ> ale ftpd nie
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> ftpd: I?
<Wizard> Co z tego, że Qt?
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie lubię Qt. Z poziomu end-usera.
<Wizard> Qt jest dobre.
<ftpd> Podobno kodersko jest super.
<Wizard> Aha.
<Wizard> Kodersko jest tak sobie, w końcu to C++.
<ftpd> Ale z poziomu end-usera, jest dla mnie strasznie brzydkie i staram się obchodzić szerokim łukiem wszystko w tym napisane.
<Wizard> Ludzie z Qt robią co mogą, ale c+ jest po prostu słaby.
<ftpd> Jakieśtam Opery czy inne Skype.
<Wizard> Brzydkie?
<Wizard> To chyba na OS X :)
<Wizard> No nie wiem.
<Wizard> Po linuchem to wybór raczej jest mizerny: motif (żart?), gtk+ (żart?), Fox, Qt, fltk
<ftpd> No właśnie ja wolę gtk+.
<ftpd> Z wyglądu.
<gjm> No.
<ftpd> Takie chociaż okna Open/Save (pewnie jest jakaś wspólna nazwa).
<Wizard> Fox jeszcze obleci, chociaż bardzo dużo tam jest dziedziczenia, a tam gdzie dziedziczenie - tam zaraz są dynamiczne rzutowania.
<ftpd> Z wyglądu i z 'usability'.
<gjm> GTK2 4EVA
<ftpd> Foxa nie znam. fltk też.
<Lasoty> a co sądzicie o SWT nowym?
<Wizard> Lasoty: To jakiś żart?
<Lasoty> pytam się tylko
<ftpd> Wizard: Przykłady softu na Fox/fltk? To sobie pooglądam screeny.
<ftpd> Lasoty: Nie pytasz 'się', tylko nas. Użycie zaimka względnego jest tuaj błędem.
<gjm> ftpd: IDLE
<ftpd> "IDLE"?
<gjm> A nie, to nie FLTK
<gjm> ftpd: IDLE to GUI pythona
<Lasoty> ftpd: ok
<Wizard> IDLE jest w Tk
<gjm> >SWT is an open source widget toolkit for Java
<gjm> "for Java"
<gjm> HAHA
<Wizard> No jest i co z tego?
<ftpd> GUI? Ekhm. Jak język programowania może mieć GUI? Chyba chodziło Ci o IDE.
<Wizard> SWT rysuje GTK albo Motifem.
<ftpd> W sensie, że IDLE jest IDE Pythona.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Zależy jak się kompiluje. Na linuksie domyślnie GTK.
<gjm> No dobra, IDE.
<Wizard> Więc nie wiem po co tu w ogóle zestawiać.
<Wizard> Mówię, kod już jest, jest w Qt, Qt jest dobre.
<Wizard> ftpd: Zobacz sobie fox-toolkit.org
<ftpd> "Nic w Qt nie jest dobre", cytując klasyka.
<Wizard> Na fltk nie patrz nawet, bo ci oczy odpadną.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ale mnie nie interesuje, jak się w tym pisze. Ja chcę zobaczyć, jak to wygląda.
<ftpd> |Added enable/disable item API's to FXComboBox, FXListBox, FXTreeListBox.
<ftpd> Wow.
<ftpd> No super.
<ftpd> I co mnie to obchodzi?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Kurde, zrzuty ekranu są.
<ftpd> Ja chcę _wygląd_.
<Wizard> Piszesz co drugie słowo po angielsku, a nie umiesz znaleźć linka na stronie?
<ftpd> E, to wygląda jak Windows.
<Wizard> A fltk jeszcze gorzej.
<Wizard> W sumie jedyny używalny temat z Qt też wygląda jak windows.
<ftpd> pygtk było fajne. Z wyglądu.
<Wizard> Więc żadna różnica.
<gjm> ftpd: http://www.fltk.org/documentation.php/doc-1.1/valuators.gif
<ftpd> Oja. Jak gtk1
<ftpd> Bez themesa.
<Wizard> O boże.
<gjm> Qt wygląda spoko jak się ustawi żeby korzystało z motywów GTK.
<ftpd> gtk2 jest fajne (z wyglądu). Brałem sobie paczkę gtk-themes-xfce (tak się nazywała na Gentoo w tych czasach, jak to klikałem) i było ładne.
<Wizard> Rzeczywiście, tam są bardzo ładne tematy.
<ftpd> Jakby mi się chciało, pewnie było miliard ładniejszych tematów (ale głupio wygląda to słowo zamiast 'theme') też.
<Wizard> ftpd: Jest jeszcze "motyw"
<Wizard> W sumie lepiej pasuje.
<ftpd> Bardzij chyba 'szablon' albo 'motyw' pasują.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Pisałem tak, jak Ty. Kompatybilność wsteczna ;-)
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Jestem rozumnym stworzeniem, mam dynamiczne API.
<ftpd> Opakowuję życie w jsona!
<ftpd> A jak będę na emeryturze, wszystko tylko RESTem.
<ftpd> Anyway, chciałbym się pobawić czystym gnome3.
<ftpd> Skąd wziąć?
<Wizard> ftp.gnome.org
<Wizard> Ale oni nie paczkują.
<Wizard> W Fedorze jest "czyste"
<ftpd> Nie nie, bardziej potrzebuję gotowego distro do postawienia w VMce.
<ftpd> Tak?
<Wizard> No to Fedora.
<ftpd> Google Chrome's connection attempt to fedora.org was rejected. The website may be down, or your network may not be properly configured.
<Wizard> Tak. Nawet tapeta chyba jest domyślna.
<Wizard> Ah
<Wizard> fedoraproject.org, czy jakoś tak.
<ftpd> Tak, już znalazłem. Po prostu jestem przyzwyczajony, że w świecie FLOSS zwykle jest <nazwaproduktu>.org
<Wizard> Ktoś wykupił im wcześniej i zlali.
<ftpd> No ok, to zainstaluję vmkę.
<ftpd> I obejrzę.
<Wizard> Znaczy cóż.. Gnome 3 równa w dół.
<Wizard> Mnie się podoba idea, ale bardzo upraszają (niepotrzebnie) wiele rzeczy.
<ftpd> Ja widziałem jakieś późne alpho-bety na FOSDEM 2011.
<ftpd> I chciałem zobaczyć, co z tego wyszło.
<Wizard> A całkiem wygodne GUI :)
<Wizard> Tylko się nie nadaje do pracy z kilkunastoma oknami - podobnie jak os x.
<ftpd> Hmm. Ja pracuję z kilkunastoma oknami czasami w OSX. Opowiedz, czemu się nie nadaje?
<ftpd> Znaczy ja mam terminal, ze dwa okna przeglądarki (w jednym praca, w drugim fejsbuczko-fora), klienta poczty, okno rozmów adium, jakieś iTunes.
<ftpd> Skajpa, things.
<Wizard> Nie ten kanał.
<ftpd> I daję radę.
<ftpd> 15:09:06 !--   >>> Inviting Wizard to #apple-pl
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> o lol, nawet taki kanał jest
<gjm> Od teraz.
<Dreadlish> oh.
<avalan> gjm: zabiłeś nadzieje kryptope... ekhm, kryptoapplowców
<gjm> >:
<Quintasan> \o
<bastetmilo> o/
<ftpd> Ble.
<drathir> bry..
<Dreadlish> chyba bry
<kretu> yrb
<Wizard> ftpd: No i co, samych nas tam z gjmem zostawiłeś?
<ftpd> I z chanserver.
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> Chanservem*
<ftpd> I z chanservem.
<Wizard> No wiesz co?
<Wizard> ChanServ niby jako przyzwoitka :D
<Wizard> Bo gjm pewnie ma "hackintosha, ale z Linuksem" ;P
<ftpd> <NIE TEN KANAŁ WARNING> instaluję tę fetorę, żeby obejrzeć gnome3! </NIE TEN KANAŁ WARNING>
<Wizard> W sumie, to na Ubuntu też jest, ale nieco pozmieniane.
<Wizard> Czyli jak zwykle ;)
<Dreadlish> wszędzie jest to samo g3
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Nie do końca.
<ftpd> Ale jest jakieś unity sryty. A ja chcę jak najbardziej defaultową instalkę.
<Dreadlish> w tym momencie nie mówie o ubuntu
<Dreadlish> bo widziałem g3 w wykonaniu ubu
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Wiemy o czym mówisz, nie kończ.
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<Wizard> O tej wspaniałej dystrybucji, którą wszyscy tak chwalą.
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Wizard> O.
<Dreadlish> tym razem o gentoo
<Wizard> Ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<Wizard> Czy już wszyscy wyrośli
<Dreadlish> chyba Ty jeszcze nie dorosłeś
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Bez osobistych wycieczek proszę.
<Wizard> Ja wiem, że ty mnie nie lubisz, ale pisz to, proszę, bezpośrednio do mnie.
<Wizard> ftpd: I jak się podoba Gnome czy?
<Dreadlish> znam dużo ludzi siedzących na gentoo.
<ftpd> Wizard: Czego w słowie "instaluję" nie zrozumiałeś? ;-)
<Dreadlish> a to jeszcze nie była wycieczka
<Wizard> Ty, czekaj, gdzie to pisałeś?
<Dreadlish> 17:15 | +ftpd | <NIE TEN KANAŁ WARNING> instaluję tę fetorę, żeby obejrzeć gnome3! </NIE TEN KANAŁ WARNING>
<Dreadlish> wyręczyłem Cię.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Nikt nie wie po co. Nie zrozumiałeś żartu, ale się wpieprzyłeś. Oklaski.
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<ftpd> Nie ma za co (tm).
<bastetmilo> o
<ftpd> Teraz tylko BJ i zacznie być fajny kanał.
<Wizard> ftpd: Twój troling jest po prostu majstersztykiem.
<bastetmilo> foch zabójca wśród nas :)
<Wizard> ftpd++
<bastetmilo> jacy złośliwi
<ftpd> Wizard: bastetmilo mówi, że jestem trollem, ale mam klasę.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> Bo to prawda :)
<Voldenet> A ja, z kolei
<Voldenet> jestem trollem i nie mam klasy
<Voldenet> :sadfrog:
<ftpd> http://myapple.pl/kosz/241622-prosze-o-rade-co-zrobic-z-moim-problemem_.html
<ftpd> Tytuł wątku - mega.
<Voldenet> `zagolguj się`
<Wizard> Trza mieć konto, a ja nie pamiętam hasła.
<Wizard> Voldenet: Tam trza numer seryjny twojego iPhone'a podać, żeby utworzyć konto ;)
<Wizard> To forum jest takie trochę.. Masturbanckie.
<ftpd> Nieważne.
<Voldenet> null object
<ftpd> W linku jest tytuł.
<Voldenet> ._.
<Wizard> ftpd: No widzę, widzę.
<Wizard> Wklej.org treść.
<Wizard> Bo tam na pewno też jest fajnie.
<Voldenet> No, weź przerzuć do screenshota albo wkleja
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/826920/
<ftpd> Kosz jest jednym z moich ulubionych działów na MA.
<Wizard> Brzmi przekonywująco.
<Wizard> Tylko tytuł jest taki, że właściwie bot mógłby to skatalogować jako "Kosz"
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> O, pokażę Wam jeszcze jeden
<ftpd> http://cl.ly/image/1r372m2Q2W0r
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> on chyba
<Voldenet> brzydko mówi
<ftpd> Dlatego ma bana.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: :D
<Skrzyp> ftpd: to Cię postawił
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Bardzo mi się podoba ta ortografia i interpunkcja.
<ftpd> jeho historia:
<Wizard> Szczególnie zabawne jest "z pierdalac" :D
<ftpd> 1) http://cl.ly/image/2H312b0s232T
<ftpd> 2) http://cl.ly/image/1V320l3x1N2k
<Wizard> Masz zajebistą fotkę :D
<Wizard> Ups.
<ftpd> Poka opa.
<Wizard> Daj mi tam który +q
<ftpd> Kicknę Cię.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> bastetmilo: !
<Wizard> No dobra, sam wyjdę.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> E tam.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: niezła jazda
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie odczekałeś przepisowych 5 sekund
<gjm> Boże.
<ftpd> Słucham, gjm?
<gjm> Eh.
<Wizard> :D
<Skrzyp> ftpd: a osx86 się zajmujesz? :P
<Skrzyp> w sensie, prywatnie
<gjm> Skrzyp: Nie-ten-kanał.
<ftpd> Skrzyp: Nie. Klikałem w 2007, potem kupiłem maka.
<Wizard> ftpd: W sumie to co on z tym PBookiem robił?
<Skrzyp> njetękanau
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie wiem.
<Skrzyp> gjm: to jaki? :D
<Skrzyp> nie wizarduj mi tu
<gjm> Bo?
<Wizard> Ja w swoim kiedyś klucze po pijaku zatrzasnąłem i żadne klawisze nie poszły.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, ten laptop ma bardzo porządną klawiaturę.
<Skrzyp> gjm: http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/N:BT
<Skrzyp> a właściwie
<Skrzyp> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Bo_tak *
<gjm> Możesz wyjść. Bo tak.
<bastetmilo> Mieśliście iść na jakieś #apple-pl czy coś
<bastetmilo> Bo Was wszystkich wywale.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ich bóg wyszedł, to nie siedzą.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: To jest raczej luźny temat.
<Wizard> ftpd: Klasa sama w sobie.
<Wizard> Jak w Jave ;)
<Wizard> (A poza tym kolega ci tam napisał kim jesteś, jakbyś jeszcze nie wiedział)
<Voldenet> khe, khe
<Wizard> git status
<Wizard> Uh, nie to okno.
<Voldenet> w sumie jest git
<Voldenet> ha ha ha ha H@ H@
<gjm> Łooo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C3Ozz6_pdMI
<ftpd> Jaki ma Ubuntu odtwarzacz muzyki jako default?
<bastetmilo> Rhytmbox
<bastetmilo> gjm: suchar. 3 dni temu na g+ juz było :P
<ftpd> Kto używa g+?
<gjm> Ja mam konto ale nie używam.
<bastetmilo> Ja używam! A skoro było 3 dni temu na g+, to 4 dni temu musiało już być na fejsie ;)
<ftpd> Dziwna ta fetora.
<bastetmilo> fetora++
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, gdzie ma software update.
<ftpd> OMG. yum.
<Wizard> ftpd!
<Wizard> #fedora-pl
<Wizard> (Chociaż tam wszyscy mają archa)
<Wizard> DaZ: :*
<DaZ> ~~*:
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie no, ja tylko chciałem g3 obejrzeć. Obejrzałem, wirtualka właśnie się usuwa.
<ftpd> Jakbym miał stawiać na desktop linuksa teraz, to tylko arch/ubuntu server.
<Wizard> A dlaczego serwer?
<ftpd> Żadne takie kolorowe coś z miliardem bloatware'u.
<Wizard> Mówisz o Unity?
<ftpd> Wizard: Żeby mieć minimal. Wolę aptitude install fluxbox niż aptitude remove <milion paczek>.
<Wizard> Ty, weno, OS X też ma miljart kupy takiej. I tam ci nie przeszkadza?
<Wizard> W sumie tam jest to nawet dopracowane, co nie znaczy, że nie jest kupą.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, o jakiej kupie mówisz.
<ftpd> Tak naprawdę używam 99% z tego.
<Wizard> No a o jakim bloatware ty mówisz?
<Wizard> Konkretnie, nazwiska!
<ftpd> Gnome.
<ftpd> rhytmcośtam
<ftpd> firefox
<ftpd> te wszystkie filemanagery
<Wizard> Eee... dobra, koniec dyskusji :)
<Wizard> Widzę, że tu ciężka trolowacizna
<ftpd> Nie no.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a Ty strony w lynksie przeglądasz?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W chrome.
<ftpd> Znaczy mam Fx, bo iLO HP nie umie chrome.
<bastetmilo> Fx - Chrome - Opera. Jaka to różnica.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie trolowacizna. ja po prostu nie mogę 'nieminimalistycznie'. Jeśli to Linux, to chcę basesystem + wszystko sobie sam z palca. No i żadne gnome, kde, xfce, takie tam.
<ftpd> A porównanie do osx jest a) niezasadne; b) nie-ten-kanal :P Niezasadne, bo w OSX, jak w Windows, "jest i już". Tutaj się nie da 'wybrać coś innego niż Aqua'. A w linuksie - bardzo tak.
<ftpd> I z tego właśnie prawa wyboru chcę korzystać instalując mini-system z CLI + dorabiając/dopieszczając pod siebie kolejne programy.
<ftpd> Najlepiej Gentoo, ale sorry, nie mam czasu/wyrosłem.
<ftpd> Tymczasem lecę na autobus ;-) BBL.
<Wizard> Buziaki, słodziaku.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Troll, ale z klasą.
<Wizard> ;]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ej ej. Ja byłam pierwsza.
<bastetmilo> http://histmag.org/?id=7043
<Wizard> Pamiętam ten program.
<Wizard> To znaczy, że jest bardzo źle?
<Wizard> O kurde, emitują to na Historii!
<Wizard> Chyba mam taki program.
<gjm> http://technologie.gazeta.pl/internet/1,104530,12458034,Apple_a_sprawa_polska__Koncern_chce_uniewaznienia.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cux9oht> (at technologie.gazeta.pl)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mam wszystkie odcinki Sondy :)
<Matan> bastetmilo: skąd je masz kobieto
<Matan> dziel się
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Wystaw.
<gjm> 36,9 °C :/
<Wizard> gjm: Tyle to ja mam, jak w pracy robię mvn install rano ;P
<Wizard> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/de.comp.os.linux.misc/SDbiV3Iat_s/zv_D_2ctS8sJ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bwwkvgr> (at groups.google.com)
<Wizard> Wybaczcie długi link.
<Wizard> Trochę im się zmieniły priorytety.
<CookieM_> miało być kool no i jest kool nie?
<Wizard> CookieM_: Czy ja wiem?
<Wizard> Pamiętasz zamianę kicker → plasma i kde 4.0? :D
<Wizard> Eh, stare dzieje.
<Wizard> Od tamtej pory testuję każde wydanie KDE i to chyba nie idzie w dobrą stronę.
<Wizard> Szczególnie jeśli chodzi o czas startu. Tutaj nigdy nie było dobrze, ale 4.9 to już jest przesada.
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> kickstart?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale jaka fajna animacja ladowania!
<CookieM_> niepotrzebnie się odezwałem; linuxa używam od grudnia i do tego z gnomem; kde widziałem tylko na obrazkach i jutubie
<Wizard> A czemu niby niepotrzebnie?
<Wizard> Ja używam trochę dłużej i co z tego? :)
<rattec> Witam serdecznie drodzy Państwo :D Jestem newbie w świecie linuksa, ale dość szybko łapię, mam nadzieję, że nie będę przeszkadzał jeśli sobie tutaj powiszę i od czasu do czasu pospamuję trochę ;D
<Wizard> rattec: A wiś. Ktoś broni?
<Wizard> CookieM_: W sumie, to tak mnie nostalgia ogarnęła, niestety, moje stare linuksy nie działają nawet w vboksie, nie mówiąc już o współczesnym sprzęcie :(
<BlessJah> niniejszym otwieram rytual otrzesin
<rattec> Tak się chciałem ogólnie przywitać tylko ;P
<szkodnik> yay! co za pogoda! kto idzie ze mna na spacer?
<BlessJah> wirtualny?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> mam ochote isc nad morze
<BlessJah> moze second life od razu?
<szkodnik> jest tak cieplo i przyjemnie, ze az przykro siedziec w domu
<Wizard> szkodnik: Daj spokój.
<szkodnik> ej no!
<Wizard> Muszę wreszcie odpisać tym przykrym ludziom z różnych firm, do których złożyłem CV.
<szkodnik> moze jest tu ktos z gdanska, kto ma ochote sie przejsc
<Wizard> szkodnik: Musisz jeszcze dać foto, to wtedy będziesz miała masę chętnych ;P
<szkodnik> Wizard, na tym kanale?:P
<Wizard> A w sumie.
<Wizard> No ja odpadam.
<Wizard> Nawet, jakbym mieszkał w Gdańsku.
<Wizard> Gdzie to się o tej porze włóczyć po plażach z jakimiś dziewczynami.
<Wizard> Kodować trzeba!
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> ja i tak mam juz dosyc chodzenia
<Wizard> szkodnik: Widzisz? Zły kanał.
<Wizard> Spróbuj może #samotnipanowie albo #spacery
<BlessJah> zniewiescialem do konca i poszedlelm na zakupy
<Wizard> OBOŻE
<gjm> Szalony.
<szkodnik> kurde, czuje sie taka niepotrzebna :( po co wam kobiety, skoro macie BlessJah ?
<Wizard> Po co wam kobiety, skoro macie vima?
<Wizard> $ lftp
<Wizard> Program lftp nie jest obecnie zainstalowany.  Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<Wizard> sudo apt-get install lftp
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli kobieta umie wima - ozen sie z nia
<Wizard> Oj, miała być jedna linijka. W każdym razie skandal!
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ja już mam jedną żonę.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy umie vima.
<Wizard> Nie pytałem.
<BlessJah> zapytaj
<szkodnik> i zamiast zabraz zone na spacer w taka pogode siedzisz na ircu?
<Wizard> /o\
<BlessJah> szkodnik: zona pewnie na farmie siedzi
<szkodnik> na farmie?
<szkodnik> a jak mowilam,z e ldoz to wiocha, to nikt nie wierzyl
<BlessJah> w koncu taka ladna pogoda, mozna krowkom dac pochasac
<Wizard> Chyba pohasać.
<BlessJah> fejs i ichnie gry
<Wizard> O czym ty mówisz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: w polowie zmienilem z pochadzac na pochasac i tak juz zostalo
<szkodnik> dobra, die upolwoac na gaduy jakiegos jelenia na spacer
<Wizard> Jak się ściąga eftepem dużo katalogów?
<Wizard> szkodnik: z bogami.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wget -r
<Wizard> Kurde, nie.
<Wizard> Zrobię to lftp
<BlessJah> to rob
<Wizard> o, mget
<Wizard> Jednak nie :(
<BlessJah> co to?
<Wizard> Polecenie w ftp.
<Wizard> W sumie samo mirror powinno starczyć.
<Wizard> O, umiem już :)
<BlessJah> a czemu nie wget?
<szkodnik> brak chetnych ")
<szkodnik> :(
<Wizard> Co ty masz za klawiaturę, że cudzysłów masz obok nawiasu? :D
<Wizard> A, już widzę, że zwykłą.
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> Wizard, czasami amm problem ze znakami, bo w pracy uzywam hiszpanskiej
<szkodnik> i jak sie juz przestawie, to potem ciezko mi wrocic do pisania na innej
<Wizard> Zboczenie.
<Wizard> Ja po rusku nawet piszę na zwykłej.
<Wizard> Kwestia wyedytowania układu.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: w czym hiszpanska sie rozni od naszej?
<Wizard> Pewnie ma krzaczory poukładane dookoła.
<Wizard> Taki standardowy cudzysłów na 2 i tak dalej.
<ftpd> Wizard: mirror
<BlessJah> Wizard: no tak, ale qwerty to qwerty
<ftpd> A, już wiesz.
<Wizard> Plus, pewnie zamiast nawiasów i przecinków z prawej ma te hiszpańskie znaczki.
<BlessJah> qwertz najwyżej, albo azerty
<Wizard> BlessJah: Tego bym nie był taki pewien.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ma znaki w innym miejscu
<szkodnik> i dodatkowe litery
<Wizard> No, standardowo.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: znaki niealfanumeryczne
<szkodnik> mhm
<Wizard> ftpd: Dzięki ;)
<szkodnik> i literki
<szkodnik> katalonskie c i ichnie ń
<Wizard> ñ
<Wizard> Oj, nie takie.
<Wizard> Nie pamiętam, gdzie jest ta falbanka :)
<BlessJah> każdy język inaczej ogonki ma umieszczone
<BlessJah> może amerykańska nie
<Wizard> No, ale brytyjska klawiatura już jest inna.
<szkodnik> Wizard, wlasnie takie
<szkodnik> ta falbanka jest wlasnie an gorze ;)
<Wizard> No jest, ale u mnie to kreska wyszła.
<BlessJah> nie, jest falbanka
<Wizard> No mniejsza, po hiszpańsku to ja znam 3 słowa.
<szkodnik> ktore?
<Wizard> BlessJah: A, mam małą czcionkę i antyaliasing.
<Wizard> szkodnik: cervesa, chica, mañana
<szkodnik> pff
<szkodnik> ale w sumei te najwazniejsze znasz :
<szkodnik> :D
<Wizard> O, to nawet więcej. Jeszcze Buenos dias, gracie (czy jak to się pisze) i takie tam inne ;)
<BlessJah> to ja po japońsku znam więcej
<Wizard> Byłem tydzień w Hiszpanii, to się nauczyłem trochę :P
<szkodnik> grazie to po wlosku
<BlessJah> suzuki, sushi, fukushima, sudo
<szkodnik> po hispansku gracias
<Wizard> szkodnik: A właśnie ;P
<szkodnik> a cerveza pisze sie przez z
<Wizard> A oni wtedy mówią: de nada.
<Wizard> :)
<szkodnik> Wizard, czasami :D
<szkodnik> to juz zalezy od rozmiarow ego ;)
<Wizard> Znaczy ja byłem w specyficznym miejscu Hiszpanii.
<Wizard> Tam wszyscy byli jacyś tacy weseli i mili.
<szkodnik> Wizard, oni generalnie tak maja
<Wizard> Nawet jak na spacerze spotkałem pana, który w hotelu, w którym spałem pracował, to witał z daleka :)
<szkodnik> szczegolnie, jesli sie zjawisz z flaszka :D
<Wizard> No nie wiem, ten język wymyślono chyba do kłócenia się.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej tak brzmi.
<szkodnik> Wizard, ee to wloski
<szkodnik> hiszpanie sie nie kloca
<Wizard> Nie, skąd.
<szkodnik> oni po rpostu maja bardzo ekspresywny sposob bycia
<Wizard> A, to Włosi też.
<szkodnik> i czesto zwykla rozmowa z boku mozewygladac jak klotnia, jesli nie rozumiesz jezyka
<Wizard> Generalnie, drą mordy i machają łapami.
<szkodnik> tak
<Wizard> No.
<szkodnik> ale tak wyglada normalna rozmowa
<szkodnik> :D
<Wizard> A to ja wiem.
<Wizard> Przy okazji w obu krajach jest burdel gorszy niż tu w Polsce ;P
<szkodnik> (btw w openspace nikt nie chce siedziec w poblizu nas)
<Wizard> Nie mów przy mnie po angielsku, ładnie proszę.
<Wizard> Przy mnie w sensie do mnie.
<szkodnik> a jak to sie po poslku nazywa?
<szkodnik> (tak, zeby zachowalo sens oczywiscie)
<Wizard> Nie wiem, wymyśl.
<Wizard> Tak, żeby zachowało sens.
<szkodnik> ale to tobie preszkadz
<szkodnik> a
<Wizard> Ale do mnie mówisz :P
<szkodnik> zaproponuj zamiennik :P
<Wizard> Nie.
<szkodnik> a zaczne stosowac :D
<Wizard> Ja mówię "duży pokój", albo "duża sala"
<Wizard> Albo "spędownia"
<szkodnik> nie kojarzy sie to specjalnie biurowo
<szkodnik> szczegolnie, jesli to cos to po prostu cale pietro bez scian
<CookieM_> wiktionary nie rejestruje tego słowa
<Wizard> szkodnik: No wybacz, ale po angielsku też się nie kojarzy.
<Wizard> Mnie się bardziej z pastwiskiem kojarzy.
<szkodnik> Wizard, wracajac do tematu- hispanie a glosni, duzo gestykuluja, ale to sie wiaze z cala ich kultura
<szkodnik> ktora jest pwlna enrgii
<Wizard> Pwna? :P
<szkodnik> pelna
<szkodnik> duzo intensywnych kolorow, wyraznych rytmow
<Wizard> Ogólnie, to już wolę Niemców i innych Germanów, od tych wszystkich południowców.
<Wizard> No ale może są to jakieś uprzedzenia.
<Wizard> Najlepiej mi się zawsze rozmawiało ze Słowianami.
<CookieM_> kultura arabska na nich silnie oddziaływała
<Wizard> Chociaż w te wakacje poznałem sporo Niemców przypadkiem.
<Wizard> Wszystkie pola namiotowe były oblężone przez Niemców.
<Wizard> Ale spoko.
<Wizard> Niemiec też człowiek.
<szkodnik> Wizard, ja sie tam dobrze czulam
<szkodnik> i libie z nimi pracowac, mimo, ze bywaja nieodpowiedzialni
<szkodnik> ale przynajmniej w pracy jest przyjemna atmosfera
<Wizard> Znaczy jak byłem w Hiszpanii, to też się czułem bardzo dobrze, ale to były wczasy w biura podróży i zaprzyjaźniłem się z Rosjanami, więc w sumie najwięcej rozmawiałem po rosyjsku.
<szkodnik> jest wesolo i mozna pokpic z szefa, bo slowa po hiszpansku nie rozumie :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> U mnie w firmie pracuje jeden Hiszpan. Co ciekawe - jest rudy.
<Wizard> Ale jest raczej cichy.
<szkodnik> no to dziwny hiszpan
<Wizard> Może dlatego, że obiecał szefowi, że będzie się uczył polskiego, jak go przyjmowali, minęły 2 lata, a on słowa nawet nie rozumie.
<Wizard> W sumie, to przez to za nim nie przepadam.
<Wizard> 4 lata siedzi w kraju i nie rozumie po ludzku :|
<Wizard> Trzeba do niego po angielsku gadać.
<CookieM_> żeby się nauczyć polskiego, musiałby nauczyć się pić jak Polak (patrz 'Operacja Samum')
<szkodnik> Wizard, moj wspollokator jest tu od lipca
<szkodnik> i tez ani be ani me
<szkodnik> ja po 3 miesiacach w hiszpanii jucz czytalam gazety po ichniemu i ogladalam wiadomosci
<szkodnik> rozumiejac 95%
<Wizard> szkodnik: No właśnie!
<Wizard> Z nimi jest coś nie tak, z tymi obcokrajowcami.
<Wizard> Jedyny obcokrajowiec mi znajomy, który mówi po polsku, jest Rosjanką.
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> ja pracuje z kolumbijczykiem
<szkodnik> ktory mowi naprwde genialnie po polsku
<szkodnik> w sumei obraza sie, jak mowisz do niego po hiszpansku
<Wizard> Chociaż w sumie, to nie jedyny, bo przez okres moich studiów poznałem ludzi z Ukrainy, Białorusi i tak dalej i mówili dobrze po polsku, a uczyli się ze słuchu.
<szkodnik> tyle, ze on tu mieszka od 4 lat
<Wizard> No tamten też od 4.
<szkodnik> i studiowal w polsce, tylko jeden semestr po angielsku, potem juz po polsku
<szkodnik> ale go nie lubie
<ftpd> Kurde, w tym Miles&More to się nie opłaca.
<ftpd> https://www.worldshop.eu/product/Worlds-best-belgian-beers/1741317?26
<ftpd> No dobra.
<ftpd> To jest fajne.
<ftpd> Dostępny: Tylko Belgia
<ftpd> Aha.
<Wizard> A to w Polsce i okolicach nie ma dobrego piwa?
<Wizard> Czy jesteś już takim indywidualistą i snobem, że musisz pić sprowadzane specjalnie dla siebie?
<CookieM_> a to luftwaffe piwo sprzedaje
<ftpd> Wizard: Chodzi o to, że kiedyś trochę latałem, teraz raczej się nie zanosi. W następnym tygodniu mam jeszcze 4 loty, więc mi cośtam wpadnie i trzeba będzie te zdobyte 'mile' jak najszybciej wydać, bo one upływają.
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> Pewnie skończę z czapeczką Lufthansy albo coś.
<ftpd> Wolałbym Luftwaffe, ale chyba nie ma szans.
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Przypomniałeś mi, jak lecieliśmy z kolegą w delegację do zaprzyjaźnionej firmy we Francy.
<bastetmilo> ftpd, Matan - wrócę z urlopu to wystawię.
<Wizard> Wpadamy tam do biura, goście się pytają którymi liniami lecieliśmy, a ja odruchowo: Luftwaffe.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> Śmiali się ;P
<Wizard> To nawet słabo powiedziane.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja lubię III Rzeszę.
<Wizard> Bo oni jakoś tak *też* nie przepadają z tymi sąsiadami.
<Wizard> O ta, przyznawaj się.
<Wizard> Poznań, strefa przygraniczna, tak?
<ftpd> Nie, ja tu jestem towar napływowy.
<Wizard> To znaczy?
<Wizard> Przeprowadziłeś się do Poznania?
<ftpd> To znaczy, że w Poznaniu mieszkam od 2008. Pochodzę z Lublina. Dokładniej, to z Poniatowej, takie małe miasteczko pod.
<Wizard> Luz.
<Wizard> Domyślam się, że w Poznaniu nikt ci nie mówi, że mu zabierasz pracę i że jesteś ze wsi? :P
<ftpd> I tak, 'przyznaję się'. Oczywiście BARDZO daleko mi do faszyzmu, nacjonalizmu itp. Ba, mnie byle patriotyzm śmieszy. Natomiast podobał mi się styl i organizacja niemieckiej armii podczas 2wś.
<CookieM_> jak to mawiał Churchill, Niemców albo ma się pod butem albo u gardła
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cóż, tego powinniśmy im zazdrościć.
<bastetmilo> Ja tam się cieszę że mieszkam na terenach poniemieckich.
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, jeśli chodzi o tzw. porządek, to chyba najbardziej cywilizowane kraje to te na północy, nie?
<bastetmilo> Tak. Szwajcaria jest bardzo na północ.
<CookieM_> bo protestanckie, dusza nieśmiertelna ale bez nadziei w tym i przyszłym życiu; katolicka hipokryzja wyparta przez liberalny cynizm
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: ale bzdety gadasz.
<CookieM_> zdarza mi się czasami
<Wizard> :D
<qermit> o/
<gjm> Cześć qermit.
<Wizard> Siema, qermit.
<Wizard> Cześć, gjm.
 * qermit kupił sobie majtki bez miejsca na pisiora :(
<gjm> Cześć Wizard, dawno Cię nie było.
<BlessJah> qermit: pomyliłeś działy? ja też mam zawsze problem z ogarnięciem czy jestem w damskim czy męskim
<qermit> BlessJah: gacie kupowałem ostatni raz kilka lat temu
<BlessJah> mamusia kupowała? to wygodne jest
<BlessJah> ja dzisiaj spodnie kupowałem
<qermit> mamusia?
<BlessJah> jak są rzeczy różowe, albo są piętra, to jest jeszcze fajnie
<BlessJah> ale jak sklep jest mały, to przeglądasz, przeglądasz i nagle orientujesz się że doczłapałeś się do działu damskiego
<bastetmilo> We Wrocławiu są sklepy z samymi męski ciuchami...
<gjm> Dobra dobra, nie tłumacz się.
<qermit> BlessJah: też lubię zakładać sobie stanik
<bastetmilo> Nie trzeba chodzić tam gdzie są damski... Chyba że ktoś lubi...
<BlessJah> qermit: stanik to stanik
<BlessJah> ale jeansy?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: gdzie są takie sklepy?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: masz internet?
<BlessJah> mam
<bastetmilo> to poszukaj.
<BlessJah> co ja, do reszty zbabiałem, żeby sklepów szukać?
<bastetmilo> Ja nie mylę działów.
<BlessJah> idę do centrum, widzę manekiny na wystawie w ubraniach, to wchodzę
<bastetmilo> Tak samo jak mój facet.
<BlessJah> jak są w bieliźnie to się wstydzę, ale przez szybę oglądam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ja nie mówię o tk maksie, gdzie masz na pięterku męski, albo deichmannie, gdzie po lewo panowie, po prawo panie, dzieci w głębi
<gjm> Ten kanał się stacza.
<TheNumb> gjm: ja myślałem, że już jakiś czas temu sięgnął dna ;p
<TheNumb> Dzięki mnie! :3
<ftpd> E, a Dreadcośtam nie wrócił!
<bastetmilo> FOCH ZABÓJCA.
<bastetmilo> aj
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jak muszę Cię strollować, żebyś też walnął UBER FOCHA i poszedł?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Jak? Jak najszybciej.
<BlessJah> co, kto, jak?
<BlessJah> strzeliłem focha?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: on ma za małą wyobraźnie, mógłby nie zauważyć że go trollujesz. Z klasą.
<ftpd> Nie, Dreadlish strzelił. /help last
<ftpd> bastetmilo: :(
<ftpd> O. Google Wallet Prepaids będą papa.
<ftpd> Due to the fact that the Google Prepaid Card has been discontinued, your Google Prepaid Card will not be re-added to your Wallet after resetting your device. Please contact Money Network at 855-896-0693 to recover any remaining funds on your Google Prepaid Card.
<ftpd> A miałem na niej 10$!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no weź. Całe 10$?
<BlessJah> ftpd: mam tylko lastlog
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dali. Wiesz, ile appsów mogę za to kupić? Pewnie... obie!
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie wiem czy ci sie uda, ale mozesz probowac mnie strollowac
<ftpd> BlessJah: Chyba wrócę do ignore prościej.
<BlessJah> na pewno
<bastetmilo> AAAA. SNEAKPEEK BBT S6
<bastetmilo> będzie się działo.
<ftpd> A kiedy e01?
<bastetmilo> 27
<ftpd> A widziałaś masterchefa wczorajszego?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no jak?
<ftpd> He he. A JA TAK!
<bastetmilo> pfff
<bastetmilo> tutaj nie działa tvnplayer
<ftpd> Wiem.
<ftpd> Chcesz w .avi?
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: chcę :)
<buharin> hej
<Pupuser402-1> hej
<Pupuser402-1> chcialbym sformatowac sektor mbr i tak sie zastanawiam czy jak wgram tam gruba to sie on automatycznie wtedy sformatuje?
<BlessJah> po co chcialbys sformatowac sektor mbr?\
<Pupuser402-1> (chodzi o usuniecie wirusa (rzekomego) z tegoz miejsca u znajomego)
<Pupuser402-1> nie wiem czy to nawet prawda bo mam maca windowsa na oczy od dawna nie widzialem, i nie mam pojecia czy w ogole jest sens to robic
<BlessJah> jesli ma wirusa w mbr, to lepiej zgrac pliki (ale tylko wazne i przeskanowac je porzadnie) i format całego dysku
<Pupuser402-1> a czyli format tak po prostu gparted na przyklad rozwiaze problem
<Pupuser402-1> pliki wlasnie zgralem
<Pupuser402-1> mam na mysli jak usune partycje a potem sformatuje dysk to zniknie wirus z mbra?
<BlessJah> poszukaj jak bezpiecznie usunąć dane
<BlessJah> w sensie, żeby nie dalo się odczytać
<gjm> I o tym mówił dzisiaj ftpd.
<Pupuser402-1> ok ,dzieki szukam
<BlessJah> gjm: tak?
<BlessJah> Pupuser402-1: http://www.unix.com/aix/149100-how-use-dd-command-erase-data-disk.html
<gjm> BlessJah: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic965189.html#4918045
<ftpd> gjm: Tak?
<BlessJah> ok, to nie krytykuj mnie tylko poświęć swój czas i wyjaśnij mu jak to zrobić z combofiksem
<gjm> ftpd: Mówię o poradach BlessJaha.
<BlessJah> gjm: zauważ tylko, że Pupuser402-1 prosił o metodę sformatowania mbr/dysku i to właśnie otrzymał
<Pupuser402-1> prosil, prosil :)\
<gjm> Tak?
<gjm> 22:21 < BlessJah> jesli ma wirusa w mbr, to lepiej zgrac pliki (ale tylko wazne i przeskanowac je  porzadnie) i format całego dysku
<ftpd> gjm: Aha.
<Pupuser402-1> rozumiem ze mialem zwrocic uwage na ostatni post moderatora elektrody
<ftpd> gjm: Pamiętaj, że /64 to pół internetu.
<bastetmilo> Pupuser402-1: tak. Miałeś.
<gjm> BlessJah: ZTCP to ComboFix jest programem Windowsowym :)
<BlessJah> jest
<gjm> Pomyliłem kanały?
<Pupuser402-1> no to inaczej to pytanie do ogolu, czy jesli sformatuje dysk standardowa metoda uzywajac fdisk czy gparted to jesli z mbr jest jakikolwiek wirus to wtedy on tez zniknie?
<gjm> Tak.
<ftpd> Ale przy okazji zniknie wszystko z dysku.
<Pupuser402-1> o, dziekuje bless you
<ftpd> Bless Jah, not gjm.
<Pupuser402-1> tak wiem, ze zniknie wlasnie zgralem 20gb zdjec ktore maja zostac ,a w sumie nie chce mi sie siedziec z tym wirusem\
<szkodnik> Pupuser402-1, formatowanie usuwa wszystkie dane
<Pupuser402-1> to ejst bundespolizei virus i ogolnie sprawia sporo problemow
<szkodnik> a irus jest programem, czyli danymi
<ftpd> No to jak Cię dane nie bolą, to sobie formatuj.
<BlessJah> widzenie wybiórcze? kazałem zgrać dane
<BlessJah> ba, zacytowaliście jak każę zgrywać dane
<Pupuser402-1> trojan znaczy blokuje dostep do kompa, po zalogowaniu sie nie ma niczego jest tylko ekranik z numerem konta, ni paska ni nic
<szkodnik> lol
<gjm> Ale fakt faktem to nie jest najlepsze rozwiązanie.
<szkodnik> a naprawa instalacji?
<gjm> Więc się nie tłumacz.
<BlessJah> nie jest
<BlessJah> ale już piąty wątek o wirusie w mbr czytam
<szkodnik> Pupuser402-1, sprobuj wrzucic mu plyte z intalatorem windy
<BlessJah> musimy mieć jakieś inne elektrody
<szkodnik> i wybrac opcje "naprawa instalacji"
<gjm> Tak, inny internet.
<szkodnik> powinien wgrac na nowo pliki systemowe i wyczyscic rejestr
<Pupuser402-1> nic nie daje
<gjm> Halo, to kanał _Ubuntu_
<szkodnik> dobra, juz sie nei odzywam :<
<gjm> Była rozmowa na ten temat.
<BlessJah> no, w którymś każą zainstalować ubuntu
<szkodnik> chcialam byc przydatna, chociaz ten jeden raz!
<gjm> Nie denerwuj się.
<szkodnik> nie moge?
<Pupuser402-1> ogolnie dziekuje
<szkodnik> :(
<szkodnik> nawet tego mi nie pozwalasz;(
<gjm> Możesz, ale po co?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale to nie jest kanał o usuwaniu wirusów z windowsa.
<bastetmilo> nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu.
<Pupuser402-1> pokaze wam linka, swoja droga stal sie tu bardo popularny (w niemczech) http://www.spynomore.com/bundespolizei-virus.htm ogolnie chodzi o to ze jest napisane na stronie ze polizei zauwazyla ze osobnik sciaga pliki nielegalnie i domaga sie zaplaty
<Pupuser402-1> i co jest zabawne sporo osob sie na to nabiera
<szkodnik> a znajomy nie pamieta w ktorym momencie mu sie to pojawilo?
<szkodnik> tzn po zainstalowaniu czego?
<szkodnik> bo t moze byc os prostego, tj program w autostarcie.ktory zainstalowal sie razem z czyms innym
<Pupuser402-1> hmm, to brzmi niezle
<szkodnik> jesli tak, to niech odpali ubuntu live cd i wytnie to co zaisntalowal
<Pupuser402-1> wlasnie jestem na live
<Pupuser402-1> i googlam gdzie jest autostart w windowsie :P
<szkodnik> ja bym od tego zaczela
<ftpd> W C:/Users
<ftpd> Ale halo.
<ftpd> 22:31:42 |         gjm   | Halo, to kanał _Ubuntu_
<szkodnik> :(
<szkodnik> ale nei rozmawiacie o ubuntu
<szkodnik> a aj mam dobre serce dzisiaj
<ftpd> To je sobie ugotuj i zjedz, jak takie dobre.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no to query
<szkodnik> to ja ide na fajke
<szkodnik> o!
<bastetmilo> albo #windows-pl
<gjm> ftpd:
<gjm> 13:30 < Wizard> gjm miał przez trochę jaja, żeby  kopać i banować za takie rzeczy, to teraz go nikt nie lubi.
<gjm> No więc właśnie.
<szkodnik> ja go lubie
<ftpd> Dlaczego ludzie przychodzą na #ubuntu-pl albo #gentoo-pl z myślą "ej, tam jest dużo ludzi, to spytam ich o <cokolwiek mnie boli> i mi powiedzą"?
<szkodnik> mimo, ze czasem jest przewrazliwiony
<Pupuser402-1> nie tak cokolwiek bo sie chcialem dowiedziec o to jak uzyc ubuntu do zrobienie czegos z mbrem
<Pupuser402-1> mialem to z kontekstu wyrwac?
<ftpd> Nie mówię konkretnie o Tobie. Chociaż i tak z Twojego pytania zrobiło się "wsadź płytę z windowsem".
<ftpd> To nie jest #wszystkookomputerach-pl. I basta.
<Pupuser402-1> tja, w sumie jest
<bastetmilo> nie, nie jest
<Pupuser402-1> tak nie jest
<gjm> Yes No Cancel
<Pupuser402-1> rozumiem, ale wlasciwie pewnie trudno utrzymac ludzi zeby gadali tylko na jeden temat
<gjm> Trudno.
<Pupuser402-1> cancel ;)\
<bastetmilo> Pupuser402-1: nie trudno, tylko potem przestają nas lubić :)
<bastetmilo> Aaa. Zippa się pytał czemu na q.
<Pupuser402-1> :P
<bastetmilo> I o jakiegos kolege sie pytał.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Przekaż, że to dlatego, że jest idiotą.
<szkodnik> Pupuser402-1, query
<gjm> Pupuser402-1: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/bundespolizei-achtung-fake-t451413.html
<gjm> I jak dla mnie koniec tematu.
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/827263/ - o Zippie. Uwaga: zawiera słowo wulgarne.
<szkodnik> ftpd, btw masz jeszcze jakis fajny serial?
<buharin> zna sie ktos na servletach?
<Pupuser402-1> gjm, no wlasnie
<gjm> ftpd: Piękna odpowiedź.
<ftpd> szkodnik: Continuum mi się spodobało. Ale to prawie-sf. Znaczy, Pani jest z przyszłości, takie tam.
<szkodnik> lubie s-f :P to bastetmilo ma opory :D
<ftpd> szkodnik: Obejrzałem 'Alcatraz' po sugestiach bastetmilo i Diabelko. Fajne, natomiast rzeczywiście, każdy odcinek w sumie taki sam. Oglądałem do końca licząc, że się wyjaśni "ale dlaczego to wszystko?". Spoiler/Hint: nie wyjaśniło się, a serial skasowali. Ale i tak nie żałuję czasu na te 13 odcinków, przyjemnie było.
<Diabelko> to dobry serial był, oglądałem go równolegle z takim fajnym casualowym Finderem
<ftpd> szkodnik: No to może Firefly po prostu?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Diabelko> ale Findera też nie będzie ;_;
<szkodnik> pfff nie bluznij :D
<szkodnik> firefly widzialam, ze 3 razy :P
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Przynajmniej tyle.
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> "przynajmniej"?:D
<ftpd> No hej, nie znałaś Misfits.
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> bo nie jestem na biezaco
<ftpd> Misfits nie jest na bieżąco.
<ftpd> Bierz Continuum i nie marudź.
<szkodnik> ale ja nie jestem na biezaco od kilku lat ;)
<szkodnik> spoko
<ftpd> Ja dałem drugą szansę BSG i zaraz spadam oglądać s01e07.
<szkodnik> co prawda od jakiegos czasu lazi za mna ochota na jakies anime
<ftpd> A, to _bardzo_ nie ze mną ta rozmowa.
<bastetmilo> ups
<szkodnik> dobra dobra
<bastetmilo> anime - temat tabu :)
<ftpd> Gardzę m&a.
<szkodnik> przeciez nie powiedzialam, ze ide ogladac :<  tylko ze lazi za mna
<bastetmilo> wiemy.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ty wiesz, Dziubdziasku :*
<ftpd> Brb.
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja obejrzalam bsg, juz dosc dawno
<szkodnik> a potem dalam szanse caprice
<szkodnik> i sie poteznie zwiodlam
<szkodnik> bo jak sie zaczelo robic ciekawie i sensownie, to skasowali serial :D
<ftpd> Ja się szczerze zawiodłem na SG:U.
<szkodnik> taaa
<szkodnik> nie obejrzalam do konca
<szkodnik> jakies 5- odcinkowmi zostalo
<szkodnik> ale odechcialo mi sie calkiem
<szkodnik> czeka na "lepsze czasu z duza iloscia wolnego czasu"
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wszyscy wiemy, bo mówiłeś to milion razy :P
<ftpd> To jak u mnie.
<szkodnik> ftpd, do sg w ogole robilam 2 podejscia
<szkodnik> tzn do sg-1
<szkodnik> nie moglam zniesc mcgyvera w innej roli za pierwszym razem
<szkodnik> i przestalam ogladac
<szkodnik> potem doszlam do wniosku, ze gra swietnie i ze w sumie wyszlo mu to o wiele lepiej niz mcgyver :D
<ftpd> A to nie, to ja na bezrobociu w 2007 obejrzałem całość w relatywnie krótki (jak na 10 sezonów x 24 odcinki) czasie.
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> ja oberzalam na bezrobociu wszystkie star treki w ciagu 3 miesiecy...
<ftpd> Ja do TOS nie mam siły chyba.
<ftpd> Poluję na DS:9 w sensownej jakości.
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> TOS obejrzalam an koncu
<ftpd> Widziałem wszystkie TNG i wszystkie Enterprise tylko.
<ftpd> Voyagera kilka odcinków.
<szkodnik> Voyagera nie ogladales?
<szkodnik> obejrzyj :P
<szkodnik> a DS:9 to juz obowiazkowo
<ftpd> Daj mi w jakości, która nie jest kupą.
<szkodnik> ftpd,  ja mam ylko monitor 21"
<szkodnik> tzn mam tez projektowr, al enie lubei an nim ogladac filmow
<szkodnik> uzywam tylko do grania
<szkodnik> nie mam porzadnych glosnikow
<szkodnik> a na sluchawkach jakos nie teges
<ftpd> Ja oglądam na lapku 13".
<ftpd> Ale nadal, 4:3 jest słabe.
<szkodnik> ftpd, wiesz, watpie, zebys to znalazl w innych proporcjach
<szkodnik> to ma juz swoje lata, a w tamtych czasach raczej innych proporcji ekranu nie stosowano ;)
<ftpd> No, wiem.
<ftpd> To chyba się nie chcę na "panoramie" męczyć.
<szkodnik> dlaczego meczyc?
<szkodnik> twoj player nie ma opcji dostosowania proporcji ekranu?
<ftpd> Nie wiem.
<szkodnik> to sprawdz
<ftpd> O, ma.
<szkodnik> :)
<ftpd> Zapuściełm ssanie czegoś z tpb.
<szkodnik> w DS:9 bedzie sporo postaci z TNG
<szkodnik> w Voyagerze postaci w zasadzie sie nie pokrywaja z poprzednimi seriami
<szkodnik> dopiero nakoncu sie to zmienia
<szkodnik> ale naprwde, na samym koncu
<szkodnik> tyle, ze podejrzewam, ze Voyager ci sie spodoba
<szkodnik> jestes facetem, a tam jest 7 of 9:P
<ftpd> "7 of 9"?
<szkodnik> wygooglaj :D
<ftpd> E, słaba.
<ftpd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%27Pol - ta jest o niebo lepsza.
<szkodnik> yhym
<ftpd> Wystaw mi ds9?
<szkodnik> ja sie nie znam powtaram tylko opinie zaprzyjaznionych samcow :D
<szkodnik> wystaw?
<szkodnik> nie amm tego
<szkodnik> mam maly dysk, kasuje wszystko po obejrzeniu
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/ (rano mam wycieczkę do "fabryki" emmentalera, więc musze wczesnie wstac :))
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, mowilam ci juz, ze zazdroszcze?
<ftpd> Przywieź mi!
<ftpd> Dobranoc.
<szkodnik> ftpd, poza tym ja to z rapida ssalam zdaje sie
<szkodnik> wiec niczym cie nei wspomoge :)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: że siedze u kifki? Czy że w Szwajcarii?
<bastetmilo> :)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, jedno i drugie
<szkodnik> nie da sie ukryc
<szkodnik> usciskaj kifke ode mnie ;)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, zapytaj ja, czy moz enie mialabym ochoty wybrac sie z toba do gdanska z pazdzierniku
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> moze sie u mnie zstrzymac, jesli chce ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: hehe :) powiem żeby tu wpadła jutro, to sama się zapytasz :)
<szkodnik> spoko
<bastetmilo> dobra ide, bo zaraz się rozładuje :)
<szkodnik> idz idz
<szkodnik> a kysz
<szkodnik> ftpd, to continuum ma tylko 10 odcinkow
<ftpd> szkodnik: Tak.
<szkodnik> to moz eja pocekam, az drugi sezon chociaz zrobia
<ftpd> Nie zrobią. Oglądaj.
<ftpd> Wkurza mnie w BSG wątek Helo i Boomer na Caprice.
<szkodnik> ogladaj, nie marudz
<arno__> prosze o pomoc
<arno__> jest tu ktoś?
<ftpd> Marnuj nasz i swój czas jeszcze dłużej, informując, że potrzebujesz pomocy albo pytając, kto Ci ją zaoferuje, zamiast po prostu opisać swój problem.
<ftpd> O, poszedł.
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, zlosc pieknosci szkodzi ;)
<Lasoty> arno__: w czym mogę Ci pomóc?
<Lasoty> ehh, musze włączyć komunikaty serwera
<szkodnik> ide paciu chyba
<szkodnik> dostane buziaka na dobranoc?
<kretu> nie
<kretu> pieszczochy nie dostają
<ftpd> szkodnik: Proszę, weź sobie.
<szkodnik> pieszczochy?
<szkodnik> przeciez nie kaze ci calowac kotow, prawda?
<ftpd> Kiss my pussy... oh, wait.
<szkodnik> ...
<szkodnik> ide spc
<ftpd> Czus!
<jacekowski> ftpd: co jakby dzieci byly na kanale
<szkodnik> bez kotow!
<szkodnik> one wola dzisiaj parapetw kuchni ode mnie (
<szkodnik> :(
<BlessJah> jest północ, prawda?
<jacekowski> oO
<BlessJah> wiem, ze to glupie pytanie, ale bank twierdzi ze zloze dyspozycje za dwie godziny
<BlessJah> dyspozycję złożyłem wczoraj :]
<BlessJah> szkodnik: mam kartę podarunkową galerii handlowej od mastercarda, da się z nią coś ciekawego zrobić (wyciągnięcie z niej gotówki jest fajne), czy mogę jedynie potulnie zapłacić w którymś ze sklepów w galerii?
<jacekowski> mozesz zaplacic a potem oddac zeby oddali pieniadze
<BlessJah> oddadzą z powrotem na kartę
<szkodnik> taa, zwracaja na karte
<szkodnik> musza
<BlessJah> tak stoi w umowie/regulaminie czy co tam bylo z karta
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie wyciagniesz z niej gotowki
<BlessJah> instrukcja obslugi
<szkodnik> to sa karty do obrotu bezgotowkowego, nie dzialaja w ATMach
<szkodnik> jedyne, co mozesz zrobic to po prostu kupic sobie cos fajnego :P
<BlessJah> wiem, to tez napisali
<BlessJah> ale fajnie by bylo kupic np poza galeria, jako ze karte dostalem juz po zrobieniu zakupow
<BlessJah> no, jedynie moglem zwrocic spodnie, wziac gotowke a potem kupic je karta jeszcze raz
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale bedziesz jeszcze robic kiedys zakupy, prawda?:D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, o wiem!
<szkodnik> mi mozesz cos kupic
<julek> szkodnik: co lubisz? :)
<szkodnik> julek, nowe lozko by mi sie przyalo :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: spoko, wpadaj do wroclawia
<BlessJah> jest cos meblowego chyba
<BlessJah> komfory?
<BlessJah> jak nie, to wbijemy do castoramy i sklepiemy z desek
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ile msz na tej karcie?:P
<szkodnik> BlessJah, komfort to barziej wykladziny chyba ;)
<jacekowski> szkodnik: a wlasnie, pomieszalem z ustawieniami tego google wallet i nie odrzucilo transakcji, ale zapytalo o karte zeby przejechac paskiem albo chipem
<BlessJah> 50 zeta
<BlessJah> mozna poszalec
<szkodnik> :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ale mam tez mase kuponow znizkowych
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie wiem, o czym do mie piszesz
<BlessJah> tu 10%, tam cola gratis do frytek
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale dl amnie 50zł to jedenie i fajki na tydzien :P
<BlessJah> to mało jesz
<szkodnik> malo
<szkodnik> i potrafie oszczedzac
<BlessJah> moje oszczedzanie polegalo na eksperymentach "ciekawe ile mam w portfelu i jak dlugo za to przezyje"
<jacekowski> ja wydalem £6 na kolacje i sniadanie
<jacekowski> 6.50 dokladnie
<jacekowski> gotowy posilek na kolacje
<BlessJah> za 50 zlotych dwa tygodnie przezyc nie jest ciezko
<jacekowski> sok z mandarynek
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja potrafie prezyc tydzien i za 15zł
<szkodnik> jesli musze
<BlessJah> i to nawet bez kupowania 10 kilo kartofli i worka ryzu
<jacekowski> i pasta bolognese na sniadanie
<szkodnik> ale staram sie nei dopusczac do takich sytuacji i staram sie miec te 50zl/tydz
<BlessJah> szkodnik: mam kupon do pizza hut, duza w cenie sredniej
<BlessJah> szkodnik: mozemy isc na pizze
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie jadam na miescie
<szkodnik> jem tylko to co powstaje w mojej wlasnej kuchni
<jacekowski> a polprodukty?
<szkodnik> w kanjpach raz, ze porcje sa dla mnie za wielgachne- jedna taka porcja to mniejwiecej moje 3-4 obiady
<jacekowski> tez sama uprawiasz
<jacekowski> szkodnik: ile ty masz wzrostu/wagi?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie twoj interes?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie
<BlessJah> szkodnik: tym lepiej dla mnie, przynajmniej wyjde najedzony :D
<szkodnik> ale unikam zarcia z proszku i miesac z vacsy, ktore lezalo w plastiku przez pare tygodni
<szkodnik> miesa*
<BlessJah> a vacsa?
<szkodnik> vacsy
<szkodnik> system pakowania prozniowego
<BlessJah> ach
<szkodnik> czesto stosowany w knajpach
<szkodnik> kupuja mieso w hurcie, porcjuja, wkladaja w plastik
<szkodnik> i lezy sobie w tym plastiku, az klient zamowi
<szkodnik> oczywiscie to tylko te "lepsze" (drozsze) knajpy :P
<szkodnik> bo profesjonalny sprzet tego typu jest dosc drogi
<szkodnik> (taa poniekad w gastronomii tez pracowalam :D)
<BlessJah> bo maja mniejszy ruch :]
<BlessJah> szkodnik: daje za darmo, a ty nie bierzesz, nie rozumiem...
<BlessJah> fajna opcje obczaiłem, jak za darmo sie najesc
<BlessJah> u hostess w supermarketach mozna sie najesc
<BlessJah> tylko musialbym sztuczne wasy kupic
<BlessJah> wicd nie potrafi się połączyć po restarcie routera...
<ftpd> Idę spać, elufka.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-11
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć Lasoty.
<Wizard> Aje!
<Lasoty> Witam
<gjm> Bry.
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard.
<gjm> Wczoraj mówiliście o starych prgramach: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576111_10150928856346076_503699817_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/br2x5wc> (at a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Wizard> http://inprl.pl/relikt/283/
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry, bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: dostrzegam ogromną hipokryzje w tym co wyżej napisałaś o jedzeniu. Sama nie jadasz takiego jedzenia, ale swoim kotom potwornie przetworzone, napakowane chemią granulki wciskasz... Zadziwia mnie to.
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Kolega panikarz mnie obudził "nie działa ftp, nie działa ftp"
<gjm> OMG
<Nerihsa> co, swoim kotom takie cos!? ;x
<bastetmilo> jestem sławna.
<basta> witam
<basta> Mam Ubuntu.I troche orginalnych gier, w internecie znalazłem spooro natywnych instalatorów. Gry działaią... ( wszyskie 38 gier działa, nie któr kupiłem z USC lub Linux Gaming ) tylko 4 robią cytki.
<basta> cyrki*
<basta>  error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  , i tu mam problem, google nawet nie pomogło. Dowiązania nic nie dają.
<ftpd> Re.
<Wizard> basta: A szukałeś libów w repo?
<Wizard> Dzień dobry, ftpd.
<Wizard> A, wyszedł.
<Wizard> Niecierpliwi są wśród nas.
<Wizard> ftpd: Z czyjąś pomocą czy bez, rozpocząłem wczoraj prace.
<Wizard> Z niejakim sukcesem, muszę przyznać :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a nad czym w ogóle pracujesz? I czy ja też moge pomóc?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Możesz.
<bastetmilo> Jak? Jak?
<Wizard> Możesz np. nie wyśmiać :)
<bastetmilo> czemu miałabym wyśmiewać?
<Wizard> Wejdź na ten kanał, co cię zaprosiłem, to wyjaśnię szczegóły.
<wlosio> witam, potrzebna mi pomoc.
<wlosio> nie moge używać sudo
<wlosio> sudo: prawo zapisu do /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so może mieć tylko właściciel
<wlosio> sudo: błąd krytyczny, nie udało się załadować wtyczek
<wlosio> da się to jakoś naprawić
<Nerihsa> sudo -s ?
<wlosio> sudo -s to samo
<wlosio> ale nawarzyłem bigosu :(
<Nerihsa> a co zes zrobil
<Nerihsa> daj jeszcze wynik ls -l /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<wlosio> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 177452 cze  1 05:53 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<wlosio> zasadniczo nie wiem co zrobiłem :P
<Nerihsa> a su -   w ubuntu dziala?
<Nerihsa> bo ja nie, to livecd i zmienic uprawnienia pliku
<wlosio> no pyta o hasło :P
<Wizard> Nerihsa: su - nie działa.
<wlosio> jakie root ma hasło domyślne w ubu?
<Wizard> Nie ma hasła.
<Nerihsa> ale hmm czekaj
<wlosio> no to passwd root?
<Wizard> Tylko root może zmienić rootowi hasło.
<wlosio> lol :D
<wlosio> no to pozostaje tryb awaryjny, czy jak to się zwało
<wlosio> i tam ustawić te hasło mu :P
<Nerihsa> pacze w google i widze ze to sa domyslne uprawnienia dla tgo pliku
<wlosio> No to co jest do choinki ;)
<Wizard> Ale zaraz. Dlaczego ktoś chciałby *pisać* do sudoers.so?
<Wizard> przecież to jest biblioteka dzielona :P
<wlosio> wiem że chciałem konsolą wejść do /usr/lib i zrobic dowiązanie z lib32 do lib pliku libopenal.so.1 na libopenal.so.0 bo jedna naparzanka mi nie działa :P przez to
<wlosio> i jak zrobiłem dowiązanie, to i tak nie działała.... ciekawe :P
<Wizard> a zrób  file  /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<wlosio> a to sie zrobiło jakieś 10-20 min ttemu
<Nerihsa> bo ja wiem
<wlosio> Wynik:  /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=0x55d02e7a0e26ebff26872465da5a0f1d815bc97b, stripped
<Wizard> uname -a
<wlosio> Linux Boss-PC 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Wizard> Hmm, wygląda ok.
<wlosio> aa jest możliwość że nie ma miesca w / ?
<Wizard> df -h
<Wizard> df -i
<Nerihsa> ls -ld /usr
<Nerihsa> oraz ls -ld /usr/lib
<wlosio> http://wklej.to/4ifqn , chyba wszystko
<Nerihsa> ke? co ty trzymasz na / ze pelne?
<wlosio> y..... chyba wiem :P
<wlosio> pan /tmp napewno zna odpowiedź :P
<wlosio> gtk-recordmydesktop koduje sobie  plik
<wlosio> bo zrobiłem sobie nagranie SS1 Pierwsze Starcie... :P
<wlosio> taki ... leds play... może temu ;P
<Nerihsa> a mozesz go przeniesc do katalogu domowego?
<wlosio> no wlasnie zapomniałem
<wlosio> bo zmieniałem X32_64 na i386
<soee> jaka jest komenda na zliczenie wszystkich plików w katalogu?
<wlosio> bo wkuyrzało mnie wpisywanie linux32 bash ./setup.sh a, potem robienie symlinków i ah.. :P
<Wizard> soee: ls to chyba podaje, z odpowiednim przełącznikiem
<Wizard> man ls.
<wlosio> a tu widze większy hardcore na 32bitach , bo po zrobieniu synlinka libopenal ...  to i tak nie działa :P
<Nerihsa> ls katalog | wc -l
<wlosio> na 64 symlink i działał :P
<wlosio> dziwne...
<wlosio> z Instalatorów natywnych z 6 gier działa 4. z USC wszystkie które kupiłem :P
<wlosio> czyli  =D
<wlosio> czyli diwe
<wlosio> dwie
<Nerihsa> USC?
<wlosio> a cd /usr/lib,   ln -s libopenal.so libopenal.so.0  <-tak wygląda rozwiązanie mojego problemu z grą, ale działa tylko na 64bit, a na 32 nie...  ciekawe
<wlosio> USC = Ubuntu Software Center
<wlosio> Chyba że gra ma zainstalowane 64bit biblioteki.... reinstall bym musiał zrobić
<wlosio> ale wywaliło by błąd że nie tak architektura no nie ? :P
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Albo, że nie można załadować biblioteki.
<wlosio> dokładnie
<wlosio> nie bd wracał znów na 64... bo mnie irytuje 64
<wlosio> XFCE loguje mi się 3-4 minuty... lf
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> Z kogo się śmiejemy?
<wlosio> to przeszedłem spowrotem na 32 i git :D
<wlosio> ftpd: witam
<ftpd> "z powrotem". Pisz jak człowiek.
<wlosio> z powrotem, bez powrotu .... jest ok wg. mnie
<ftpd> Twoja pisownia nie jest "ok".
<ftpd> A po 'wg' nie stawia się kropki.
<Wizard> ftpd: Jesteś w tym lepszy ode mnie.
<wlosio> a wg. mnie tak, bo to sktrót :P
<ftpd> Jesteś idiotą naprawdę, czy tylko udajesz?
<Wizard> ftpd: Bez osobistych wycieczek, proszę.
<ftpd> Jeśli ostatnia litera skrótu to ostatnia litera wyrazu, kropka jest NIEPOPRAWNA.
<wlosio> np. Specialista ds. Stomatologii
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Aha.
<Wizard> wlosio: Nie wiem co popsułeś z systemem i nie rozumiem na czym ma polegać "zmiana z 32bit na 64"
<ftpd> Bramka numer jeden.
<wlosio> Wizard: , bo wcześniej miałem 64 :P
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie da się bez wycieczek osobistych. Ortografii i interpunkcji uczą w szkole podstawowej, a jeśli ktoś nie jest w stanie przyswoić sobie wiedzy na poziomie podstawówki, to jest imbecylem.
<Wizard> Ale w sensie *jak* zmieniłeś, co ty, po gimnazjum jesteś, że nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem?
<Wizard> ftpd: Co racja, to racja.
<Wizard> wlosio: Przeinstalowałeś?
<wlosio> Wizard: tak :) zgadza się
<wlosio> reinstall
<Wizard> Ate gry zostały w /home, czy jak?
<wlosio> ta.../home mam osobno
<wlosio> nie jestem takim creazolem by mieć /home w / :D
<wlosio> Tyle danych bym stracił :D
<Wizard> To przeinstaluj też gry.
<wlosio> A spróbuję, ale 32 ma jeden plus
<wlosio> jak zauwarzyłem, gry czysto na OpenGL takie SS 1 i 2 Starcie... nie ma kosmicznego przyśpieszenia, wszystko jest normallnie
<ftpd> Moje biedne oczy.
<wlosio> btw. polacema Sacred w USC :).
<wlosio> polecam
<wlosio> znaczy się.
<wlosio> ftpd: spoko, kwestia czasu. Nowa klawiatura, i nie trafiam w guziki. A ja nie patrze na klawiaturę , jak piszę.
<wlosio> teraz mam klawiature gdzie guziki są ściśnięte, w cześniej miałem spory odstęp od nich.
<wlosio> Znaczy... między nimi.
<ftpd> Jasne.
<ftpd> "zauwarzyłem" to ewidentnie misslick.
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Spacja przed każdym przecinkiem też.
<wlosio> Spocja jest fajna ;P
<wlosio> Spacja :)
<ftpd> Nie. Błędy nie są fajne.
<Wizard> Co do twoich gier, to po prostu przeinstaluj je.
<wlosio> Wizard: i tak zrobie... tylko 2 więc... nie wiele czasu to zejdzie
<ftpd> Nie prościej byłoby, jakby sobie amputował głowę? Jego problemy - solved. Nasze oczy - uratowane.
<Wizard> Chociaż jak one są z USC, to nie wiem.
<Wizard> Ale USC chyba pamięta zakupy.
<wlosio> Właśnie nie są, :P z USC mam tylko WoG i Sacred Gold.
<Wizard> Ah. No to jak nie są, to my nie wspieramy.
<Wizard> Ale przeinstaluj.
<ftpd> Co to jest USC?
<wlosio> Aj zrobie tak, zrobie.
<wlosio> USC = Ubuntu Software Center.
<ftpd> Hmm. I tam też jest płatny soft?
<wlosio> ta.. zmień "na sprzedaż"
<ftpd> Nie mam Ubuntu desktopowego.
<wlosio> aa serwer.
<wlosio> Sacred 15$ ino
<ftpd> Myślałem, że te głupie wszelkie nakładki, synaptiki, softłer sętery - to tylko takie GUI do apta.
<julek> ja bym nie zaplacil za zaden program
<ftpd> Ja kilka kupiłem.
<wlosio> Ale powiem wam, Ubuntu w cale do gier sie nie nadaje :P za szybko biblioteki się zmieniają i po 6 miesiącach dana gra/program jest już nie kompatybilny. Chyba że gry będą miały własny katalog /lib, i tylko ich będą używały .
<ftpd> Ale głównie na mobilki.
<ftpd> Na desktopie z płatnych mam tylko Things, a to mi kupiła firma.
<wlosio> ftpd: co robi tek program?.
<wlosio> ten*
<wlosio> ew. do czego służy.
<wlosio> nie wiem w jaki sposób Valve chce na liniksa wydać Steam i gry... skoro za 6 będą nie kompatybilne...
<julek> stac ich
<julek> a ty i tak kupisz;)
<wlosio> no tak
<wlosio> Serious sam 3 napewno kupie... noo niema bata, ale NV musi się spiąc, bo stery mają gówniane....
<julek> a ja na kompatybilnosc nie narzekam
<wlosio> julek: pewnie Arcza masz :P
<julek> zawsze mozna doinstalowac jakas starsza biblioteke
<julek> a dlaczego arcza?
<julek> wlosio: ile masz lat? :)
<wlosio> julek: w ubuntu troche trudne, to potrzbuje do inslatora gtk1.2 . a w ubu dostępne 3.0, można zainstalować starsze 2.x , a 1.2 jest Hardyn Heronie, jednek wymaga z 8-600-3-900 innych libów, które są niekompatybilne i robią zalezność i nie do spełnienia.
<wlosio> julek: mam tyle ile byś chciał bym ja miał :)
<julek> 15
<wlosio> może być
<julek> dlaczego to taka tajemnica?
<wlosio> Bo mama oraz grono pedagogiczne, oraz pani z "Informatyki" pedziała , znaczy powiedziała, aby obcym nie podawać takich danych =D
<ftpd> wlosio: Things? Zarządza zadaniami/projektami.
<wlosio> projektami czego? , budowy? czy tak ogólnie "Projektami" ?
<ftpd> Ty naprawdę nie jesteś zbyt mądry.
<julek> wlosio: zalatujesz gimbaza ;)
<ftpd> wlosio: Nie interesuj się. I tak Ci nie zadziała.
<wlosio> ftpd: haha xD
<wlosio> ftpd: zabawnaś....
<ftpd> Nie 'haha', tylko to jest program na Maka. Ale dla Ciebie wpisanie czegoś w Google jest widać za trudne.
<wlosio> ta.... takie trudne że znalazło film...
<wlosio> polska nazwa " Coś " -.-
<ftpd> O, nauczycielkę angielskiego też masz do niczego.
<wlosio> A co ma google, do nauczycielki? Ducks znalazło film... :P
<ftpd> Wizard: I dlatego jestem przeciwko popularyzacji Linuksów.
<wlosio> tylko troche innej nazwie
<julek> `g things application
<Przekliniak> julek: Things - task management on the Mac | Cultured Code: <http://culturedcode.com/things/>
<wlosio> 404 :)
<wlosio> ale znalazłem :)
<ftpd> http://cl.ly/image/0A2s3J0k1C1P, a nie 404.
<wlosio> masz prawdziwego Maca, czy zwykły Hakintosh?
<gjm> qermit: O co chodzi z tym? 12:09 -!- #ubuntu-pl q *!*@2001:41d0:2:1caa::/64 qermit!~qermit@unaffiliated/pantofel 1347227274
<ftpd> Mam prawdziwego Maca.
<ftpd> gjm: To na Zippę, afair.
<julek> wczoraj jedna dziewucha chciala mi sie w domu zainstalowac
<gjm> A oberwał kto inny.
<ftpd> Blokada całej podsieci, rozumisz. Wtedy też padł tekst-klasyk BJ-a "/64 to pół internetu".
<gjm> A, nie widziałem tego.
<ftpd> A to tylko 2^16.
<gjm> Nie mogę dać +b u ChanServa.
<Lasoty> Czy ktoś z Was ogarnia to, że są jeszcze firmy, które zmuszają programistów do pisania w Visual Basic 6?
<gjm> No i?
<Lasoty> gjm: to jest odpowieź na moje pytanie?
<ftpd> To ja mam lepszą: Ogarniam to. No i?
<Lasoty> To dobrze, bo ja nie.
<julek> pewnie mozna na tym zarobic ;)
<gjm> To teraz ja pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie: Co mnie to obchodzi?
<gjm> Visual Basic to Windows, nie?
<ftpd> A co w ogóle znaczy "ogarniacie to"?
<gjm> Czaisz baze ftpd?
<ftpd> Bo jakby było "czy ktoś ogarnia, CZY", sensem pytania jest "wie ktoś może, czy".
<ftpd> A "ogarniasz, ŻE" to takie bezsensowne 'ej, patrz to, a oni...'.
<ftpd> I nie wiem, jak z tego można zrobić pytanie.
<ftpd> Znaczy - wiem, jak. Nie wiem, po co.
<Lasoty> ftpd: Swoją drogą, jako strażnik interpunkcji języka polskiepo powinieneś wiedzieć, że po ':' nie rozpoczyna się słowa z dużej litery, o ile nie znajduje się ona w cudzysłowie.
<gjm> Uuu...
<ftpd> Lasoty: Nie rozumiem pojęcia "duża litera". Ty w nagrodę nie rozumiesz roli dwukropka, jako czysto typograficznego oddzielenia treści (czyli zdania, czyli czegoś, co wymaga kapitalizacji) od nicka osoby, do której się tę treść kieruje, żeby podczas dyskusji internetowej, kiedy nie można kogoś stuknąć w ramię/spojrzeć na rozmówcę, jasno określić, do kogo wypowiedź jest kierowana.
<ftpd> Niby remis, ale chyba przegrałeś. Patrz, okłamię Cię: "przykro mi".
<ftpd> Oj, brzydkie potwórzenie 'kieruje/kierowana'. Przepraszam.
<ftpd> Mogłem to napisać ładniej.
<julek> rzal.pl
<ftpd> Ale w sumie, czy chce mi się dla takiej męczybuły?
<Lasoty> Nadal uważam, że popełniłeś błąd, gdyż użyłeś go w inny sposób, niż później opisany.
<ftpd> Nadal nie daję kupy w kwestii tego, co uważasz.
<julek> przyjdzie taki ftps i nagle wszyscy spinaja poslady
<Lasoty> Pomijając ten fakt, to Ty jesteś męczybułą.
<ftpd> Brb, idę na korpomeeting.
<gjm> Jakiś problem?
<Wizard> ftpd: Cóż.
<Wizard> Fajnie być elytą.
<shpaq> pewnie, że fajnie być elytą ;)
<BlessJah> ftpd: to było pytanie, nie stwierdzenie
<BlessJah> ale ciekawie sie robi, skoro moje teksty sa juz zaliczane do klasykow
<gjm> mati75: :)
<Wizard> mati75: A ty się kiedyś nie obrażałeś tutaj i nie zwałeś na ludzi?
<Matan> bry
<Wizard> :>
<mati75> Wizard: co ty
<mati75> Wizard: 3 dni się nie odzywałem
<mati75> a tu nagle +q
<mati75> w piątek się z zippy śmiałem
<Wizard> Aha.
<Wizard> Czyli że ci przeszło. To dobrze.
<mati75> nie
<mati75> w innej sieci byłem
<mati75> na freenodzie nie pisałem
<gjm> mati75: Nie _Ty_ dostałeś tylko kawałek internetów.
<mati75> gjm: a
<mati75> +q @unaffiliated/*
<mati75> no to pogratulować
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> *!*@2001:41d0:2:1caa::/64
<mati75> to pół ovh jest
<gjm> A nie pół internetu :)
<mati75> 2001:41d0:2
<mati75> to jest ovh
<mati75> reszta jest klientów
<mati75> ha wiem
<mati75> wchodziłem z nickiem zippy
<ftpd> Nickiem?
<ftpd> A po co?
<mati75> nicka zarejestrowałem
<mati75> ident testowałem
<ftpd> Po co zarejestrowałeś jego nicka?
<mati75> ghost i gościa nie ma
<ftpd> A nie sądzisz, że to trochę nie Twoja rola?
<Quintasan> \o
<mati75> ftpd: ale nie tylko tutaj przychodzi
<Wizard> A gdzie jeszcze?
<mati75> #debian-pl
<Wizard> Przecież tam nikt nie ma Debiana i tak ;P
<Wizard> O, to ja sobie wejdę.
<Wizard> Rejsestrowanie cudzych ników to trcohę poniżej pasa.
<mati75> w jego przypadku to i tak nic nie zmienia
<nonFelix> Witam, czy ktoś na kanale mógłby mi pomóc skonfigurować połączenie sieciowe z UPC dla Ubuntu 12.04?
<nonFelix> Podejrzewam, że mam problem ze sterownikami karty sieciowej
<nonFelix> niestety jestem początkującym użytkownikem i nie udaje mi się tego samemu ogarnąć :-(
<Lasoty> nonFelix: jaką kartę masz?
<nonFelix> 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<nonFelix> to to?
<gjm> Skoro Ethernet to tak.
<gjm> Wrzuć gdzieś wynik polecenia "ifconfig".
<ftpd> Jakieś kojarzycie inne klienty torrentowe daemon + web/remote GUI oprócz transmission i rtorrent?
<mati75> sudo ifconfig -a
<mati75> wklej na przykład http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Lasoty> ftpd: Może deluge?
<gjm> Po co sudo?
<mati75> w debian based działa tylko  z roota
<mati75> bash: ifconfig: command not found
<ftpd> /sbin/ifconfig
<ftpd> Po co sudo?
<nonFelix> mati75: które elementy przepisać? Niestety nie za bardzo mam jak skopiować
<ftpd> OMG, sudo do ifconfig...
<mati75> nonFelix: całość
<gjm> nonFelix: Przekieruj ze stdout do pliku.
<Wizard> ftpd: Niektórzy tak bardzo nie myślą :(
<ftpd> Lasoty: Poczytam.
<mati75> ftpd: w ubuntu to działa?
<mati75> bo u mnie normalnie ifconfig w debianie chodzi
<mati75> a w ubuntu nie chce
<ftpd> % which ifconfig
<ftpd> /sbin/ifconfig
<Lasoty> '/sbin/ifconfig -a > zrzut.txt
<mati75> '/sbin/ifconfig -a' > zrzut.txt
<ftpd> mati75: "command not found" oznacza, że komenda albo nie istnieje, albo nie ma jej w PATH. Jeśli wymagałaby zwiększonych uprawnień, komunikat brzmi 'permission denied' albo 'operation not permitted' i wtedy można kombinować z sudo.
<ftpd> Po co to '?
<ftpd> /sbin/ifconfig -a
<ftpd> Po prostu.
<mati75> ftpd: ja to wiem
<Lasoty> apostrof przez przypadek
<mati75> tylko jak zwykle muszą w ubuntu zwalić
<Lasoty> wpisałem
<ftpd> insomniac ~/utorrent-server-v3_0 % file utserver
<ftpd> utserver: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=0xfe9b74e9566868391600e24c93fdc04efa26f17e, stripped
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> mati75: Jakbyś wiedział, nie pisałbyś bzdur.
<ftpd> 13:49:07 |      mati75   | sudo ifconfig -a
<ftpd> O, takich.
<mati75> ftpd: tak dałem bo u mnie w ubuntu /sbin/ifonfig wali permission denied
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Może +x nie masz.
<ftpd> ls -l /sbin/ifconfig pokaż.
<mati75> jest +x
<ftpd> (Btw. ifconfig is old & lame, używa się ip a.)
<mati75> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72296 Sep  7 09:54 /sbin/ifconfig
<nonFelix> mati75: wkleić wynik ifkonfig tu, czy wrzucić gdzieś na serwer?
<ftpd> nonFelix: Wklej na wklej.org
<ftpd> Lasoty: A to deluge ma klienty lokalne, które się po 'czymś' łączą?
<nonFelix> mati75: http://wklej.org/id/827465/
<ftpd> No i co?
<ftpd> Masz th0.
<ftpd> A, czeklaj.
<ftpd> To UPC?
<ftpd> I Ci nie działa?
<nonFelix> nie
<gjm> 13:42 < nonFelix> Witam, czy ktoś na kanale mógłby mi pomóc skonfigurować połączenie sieciowe z UPC  dla Ubuntu 12.04?
<ftpd> nonFelix: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<nonFelix> Mam problem z połączeniami WiFi najwyraźniej
<nonFelix> czy ich szyfrowaniem?
<ftpd> Y.
<ftpd> Ale o czym Ty mówisz?
<gjm> To WiFi?
<Lasoty> ftpd: powiem Ci szczerze, że nie wiem, nie korzystam od dawna z deluge.
<ftpd> Jak/czym się łączysz?
<nonFelix> gjm: tak
<gjm> Masz internet z UPC po Wi-Fi?
<gjm> Czy kablem i chcesz rozprowadzić bezprzewodowo?
<nonFelix> ftpd: ta komenda miała coś wypluć?
<nonFelix> gjm: tak
<gjm> Zadałem dwa pytania, odpowiedź "tak". Spoko.
<nonFelix> gjm: mam sieć, która działa na wszystkich komputerach poza jednym
<nonFelix> gjm: nie zdążyłem odpowiedzieć, spokojnie
<Lasoty> ftpd: z tego co czytam, to GTK+ UI
<nonFelix> wcześniej też miałem jakieś problemy z kodowaniem i łączył się bez problemu tylko z sieciami niekodowanymi
<ftpd> Kodowaniem?
<ftpd> Ja już nic nie rozumiem.
<ftpd> Whatever, idę robić swoje.
<gjm> Chodzi mu pewnie o szyfrowanie.
<nonFelix> gjm: po kablu idzie bez problemu, ale w tej chwili router jest w drugim pokoju
<nonFelix> szyfrowanie, tak
<nonFelix> przepraszam, jestem początkujący :-(
<Lasoty> nonFelix: masz na myśli szyfrowanymi
<nonFelix> Lasoty: tak
<gjm> Lasoty: Przed chwilą to napisałem.
<Lasoty> gjm: a przepraszam, nie zauważyłem
<gjm> nonFelix: NetworkManager wykrywa Ci sieć?
<nonFelix> nie wiem czy nie chodzi o konkretny problem z WPA2, ale nie jestem pewien
<nonFelix> gjm: tak
<gjm> W routerze nie masz włączonego filtrowania po adresach MAC?
<Lasoty> gjm: ubiegłeś mnie ;)
<gjm> Super, ale nie musisz mi tego pisać.
<nonFelix> gjm: ale mam tylko szczegółowy manager połączeń, nie mam ikonki na pasku zadań i jedyne co, to znajduje sieć przy przeszukiwaniu i każe samemu wstawić ustawienia
<nonFelix> gjm: nie mam filtrowania po adresach
<gjm> Masz DHCP na routerze?
<nonFelix> gjm: sieć została dziś zalożona i bez problemu podłączyłem się do niej z paru komputerów
<nonFelix> gjm: jak mogę to sprawdzić?
<nonFelix> gjm: w tej chwili piszę z laptopa podłączonego własnie do tej sieci
<gjm> W ustawieniach.
<nonFelix> gjm: sec, próbuję się dostać do konfiguracji
<nonFelix> gjm: tak, jest DHCP
<gjm> Nie masz żadnych ograniczeń w przydziale adresów?
<nonFelix> gjm: nie wiem, jak to sprawdzić
<Wizard> nonFelix: To już kwestia twojego rutera
<nonFelix> Wizard: gjm: nie wiem, jak/gdzie to wyszukać
<Wizard> nonFelix: A kabel podłączyłeś? :P
<gjm> Chce po Wi-Fi podłączyć.
<gjm> nonFelix: Gdzieś koło ustawień DHCP
<nonFelix> gjm: mam ustawienia DHCP
<nonFelix> WAN
<gjm> nonFelix: Mam pomysł, zrób skrina panelu i wrzuć nam.
<nonFelix> WAN Connection Type: DHCP
<nonFelix> ok
<gjm> Pewnie robimy okrężną drogą ale trudno.
<Wizard> nonFelix: Z dugiej strony, czy na liście sieci masz w ogóle swoją?
<Wizard> Widzisz jakąś?
<gjm> Wizard: Tak, pytałem o to.
<Wizard> Ah, żadnych rfkilli też nie ma?
<gjm> O to nie pytałem.
<nonFelix> Wizard: tak
<BlessJah> wtedy ioctl wywalałby
<Wizard> No niby tak.
<Wizard> Hmm, a w dmesgu nic nie leci?
<Wizard> Moja karta w Powerbooku, jak nie ma firmware, to niby pokazuje listę sieci, a łączyć nie chce.
<nonFelix> Wizard: to może być coś podobnego
<Wizard> Zobacz dmesg.
<gjm> Dobra, bbl.
<nonFelix> nie mam managera sieci tylko panel edycji połączeń
<Wizard> Ale ja obstawiam jakąś blokadę maców, albo coś takiego.
<gjm> Podobno nie ma.
<Wizard> nonFelix: No jak to menedżera sieci nie masz?
<nonFelix> Wizard: może xle się wyrażam, chodzi o to, że zazwyczaj jest manager sieci, gdzie mogę wybrać z którą siecią chcę się połączyć, blokować bezprzewodowe itp.
<Wizard> No w prawym, górnym rogu jest taka ikonka z dwiema strzałkami.
<nonFelix> nie widzę tego, tylko panel połączeń sieciowych
<nonFelix> do którego wchodzę przez interfejs graficzny z ustawień systemowych
<nonFelix> czyli, de facto, nie mam nigdzie opcji "połącz" do kliknięcia
<nonFelix> manager połączeń bezprzewodowych niby pokazuje po edycji danych "połączono", ale kiedy wchodzę do niego ponownie, podaje, że nigdy nie nawiązano połączenia
<nonFelix> ok, udało mi się :-)
<nonFelix> wielkie dzięki za pomoc
<gjm> Co się udało? Połączyć?
<nonFelix> tak
<gjm> Gdzie był problem?
<nonFelix> znalazłem program do zarządzania siecią
<gjm> Yyy... Spoko.
<nonFelix> na nowo wszedłem do zarządzania połączeniami
<nonFelix> i, z jakiegoś magicznego powodu, nie było tam danych sieci, które wprowadzałem
<nonFelix> wprowadziłem od początku połączenie i działa
<gjm> 14:51 -!- nonFelix1 [~nf@89-73-83-32.dynamic.chello.pl] has joined #hackerspace-pl
<gjm> Trochę słabo jak mamy takich hakerów.
<nonFelix> nie jestem pewien, o co chodzi, czy może być tak, że edytor połączeń sieciowych w ustawieniach systemowych sobienie radzi?
<gjm> Nie powinien mieć problemów.
<nonFelix> gjm: ja się specjalizuję w innych rzeczach niż soft
<gjm> Może nie zatwierziłeś czy coś.
<gjm> s/zatwierziłeś/zatwierdziłeś/
<gjm> Spoko.
<nonFelix> zatwierdziłem, przy ponownym wejściu widziałem te same dane
<nonFelix> jestem chyba jedynym nietechnicznym członkiem Hackerspace :-)
<nonFelix> ale spoko, będę uważać jak reprezentuję stowarzyszenie :-)
<gjm> :)
<nonFelix> jeszcze raz dzięki
<gjm> 5zł :D
<ftpd> Co to jest #hakerspace-pl?
<gjm> ftpd: https://hackerspace.pl/
<ftpd> "Warszawa". Ble.
<gjm> To zrób oddział u siebie.
<Wizard> Warszawa, ble ;P
<gjm> j.w.
<Wizard> Jeszcze mają certyfikat ssl podmieniony.
<gjm> Nie, przeterminowany.
<Wizard> Zasadniczo, to serek to zepsuty jogurt, a jogurt to zepsute mleko, więc data ważności faktycznie może podlegać dyskusji.
<ftpd> Co za lipa. Mam sobie torrenta z TPB, lokalny utorrent ssie jak oszalały, a zdalne transmission nie chce.
<ftpd> Ideas?
<ftpd> ;-)
<wlosio> Siemas
<gjm> Elo ziom.
<ftpd> O matko, znowu toto.
<wlosio> który pisał że Thinks na Maca nie pójdzie mi na Ubuntu?
<wlosio> ooo to chyba ftpd  :D
<wlosio> ftpd: masz Maca?
<gjm> wlosio: To nie jest kanał OSX.
<Nerihsa> my nie jestesmy ten tego
<wlosio> gjm: wiem, ale ktoã pisał że ma taki program Thinks, a on jest na Mac , i mam nie szuka¢ bo mi to nie pójdzie.
<Nerihsa> a poszlo?
<wlosio> i wydaje mi sié że to był ftpd bo podobna nazwa do ftp.
<wlosio> Nie, ale Thinks jest na Lina...
<wlosio> http://gtg.fritalk.com/, tylko pod inną nazwą i i inaczej działa :D
<Nerihsa> ;o
<ftpd> Co za kretyn.
<wlosio> Nie obrażaj ludzi, można za to bekną¢.
<ftpd> Mówię Ci, nie pojedziesz Volvo.  -  O, udało się. Wprawdzie polonezem i do tyłu, ale działa.
<ftpd> wlosio: Umrzyj.
<gjm> ftpd: Wiem co czujesz ale wiesz jak jest.
<gjm> wlosio: No dobra, i co dalej?
<wlosio> ftpd:  I nie życz drugiemu co Tobie nie miłe.
<gjm> Eh.
<wlosio> gjm: Dalej to, że naprawiłem sobie błąd... z tym że sudo nie działało :P
<gjm> Eh x2
<wlosio> Tak z czystej ciekawoãci, ilu z was ma Ubuntu?.
<gjm> Napraw kodowanie.
<wlosio> Nie , to nie kodowanie, to zrypany układ klawiatury...
<wlosio> Jka niby mam zmieni¢ kodowanie przez przeglądatké?
<wlosio> Ludzie mówią , że 1/3 kanału "ubuntu-pl" niema w ogóle Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Umrzyj, naprawdę. Usiądź wygodnie, zapal sobie, napij się wina, a potem podetnij sobie żyły.
 * ftpd marzyciel.
<wlosio> ftpd: ty sie¢ cicho, bo masz Maca ;]
<gjm> Ty pisz po polsku bo wyjdziesz.
<BlessJah> ftpd: przekroczyles pewna granice
<Wizard> Heh.
<gjm> Będę pamiętał.
<Wizard> wlosio: Napraw to kodowanie.
<wlosio> Skoro mnie rozumiesz, to znaczy że jestem piãmienny po polsku, a skoro uważasz że nie pisze po polsku, a odpisujesz i mnie rozumiesz, to znaczy że leczysz swoje ego. Gdybym nie pisał po polsku, Ty byã mnie nie rozumiał, i byã nie wchodził ze mną w dyskusjé. Nie chce Tu robi¢ za inteligenta, ale uważam, że masz nie logiczne stwierdzenia.
<wlosio> Wizard: chwila, zaraz zmienie layout, chyba kaszubski sie przypadkowo wybrał podczas instalacji.
<gjm> wlosio: Mało mnie to interesuje.
<wlosio> gjm: A powinno.
<gjm> Nie.
<wlosio> Mnie może nie interesowac
<gjm> Nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować.
<BlessJah> wlosio: prosze, popraw kodowanie, albo nie uzywaj polskich znakow
<wlosio> twoje puste słowa, bo ja pisze' po polsku, a ty leczysz ego zarzucając cos' innego innym.
<wlosio> Zółwiątko , Żółć
<Wizard> Jeszcze spacja przed przecinkiem.
<BlessJah> jest dobrze, tylko spacja przed przecinkiem
<wlosio> Zółwiątko, Żółć.
<Wizard> O, jak chce, to umie.
<gjm> Zobaczymy jak długo.
<Wizard> Do pierwszego "ż" :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak nie będzie chciał, to i my nie będziemy chcieli z nim rozmawiać
<Wizard> Mogę wiedzieć czemu ftpd dostał +q?
<Wizard> Nie wolno już trolom życzyć śmieci?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, za to dostał
<gjm> :f
<wlosio> -.-
<gjm> BlessJah teraz zamiast się wypowiadać bedzie się czaił na takie buble.
<BlessJah> gjm: to nie jest bubel
<gjm> Dobra dobra.
<BlessJah> możesz na mnie złożyć skargę, niech zabiorą mi opa
<BlessJah> ale proszę, "odpierwiastkuj się ode mnie"
<gjm> Jasne, nie mam co robić.
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> To Twoja domena :)
<Wizard> Jesteście słodcy.
<Wizard> Dam wam za to po krzyżu.
<gjm> No, a jak wiadomo nadmiar cukru szkodzi.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> To teraz mam dwa?
<Wizard> A miałeś już jedn?
<Wizard> To oddawaj!
<gjm> Masz.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Teraz ja mam dwa.
<Wizard> ftpd: Czytasz czasem, co się pisze do ciebie?
<wlosio> BleesJah:  Pełnym zdaniem "Odpierwiastkój się odemnie, bo jak ci przyparabolę do kwadratu, to ci zęby poza nawias wyjdą".
<Wizard> wlosio: Skończ już z tym gimnazjum.
<Wizard> I dorośnij.
<wlosio> Wizard: Nie słyszałeś, że męszczyźni nigdy nie dorastają, tylko zmieniają zabawki... ?? :D
<wlosio> mężczyźni*
<wlosio> kurde... ale fail...
<wlosio> a tak dobrze mi szło :D
<wlosio> Dobra, idę trollować i hejcić na KS
<gjm> Eh.
<wlosio> No co ? Na dobre programy ma już bana ... lipa troche --.-
<wlosio> Sporo osób wciskało się  w głupią i bezsensowną rozmowę, a mi to frajde sprawiało :D
<mati75> tym dzieciom to się we łbach od przybytku poprzewracało
<Wizard> ftpd: Powodzenie się przyda :(
<Wizard> ftpd: Ale jestem dobrej myśli.
<wlosio> Tylko nie wiem dlaczego trolowanie w szkole jest uważane za : A) Wandalizm , B) Pyskowanie... dziwne te grono pedadłogiczne ;F
<Wizard> Ej, web miał mieć +q na stałe ;)
<aaaaaa> No właśnie
<aaaaaa> Czuję się oburzony
<aaaaaa> Hańba ci :)
<BlessJah> /opme/opme
<BlessJah> ale mnie szarpie
<BlessJah> Wizard: ftpd coś pisze? widzisz z +v co piszą +q?
<gjm> A widzisz żeby było +z?
<BlessJah> nie zwróciłem uwagi
<gjm> Łatwiej zapytać.
<BlessJah> gjm: mam ci wytłumaczyć, czy sam do tego dojdziesz?
<gjm> Wytłumacz proszę.
<BlessJah> Wizard zdawał się odpisywać, jakby kanał mial +z, nie zwróciłem uwagi, że +z jest zdjęte, etc
<BlessJah> mylić się jest rzeczą ludzką
<gjm> Powinieneś się nieco orientować.
<BlessJah> zdjąłeś dwa dni temu, dlatego jesteś taki bystry
<Wizard> Skończcie już.
<gjm> Statusbar Ci ukradli?
<BlessJah> tak, skonczmy
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> re
<Ushuru> bry
<Ushuru> czy można w jakiś w miarę prosty sposób włączyć szyfrowanie katalogu domowego po instalacji Ubu? (wersja 12.04, AMD64, wszystkie aktualizacje)
<Wizard> Ushuru: Wydaje mi się, że nie, ale nigdy tego nie robiłem.
<Ushuru> no bo pasowałoby mi to zrobić ale niespecjalnie chce mi się reinstalować system ;D
<Wizard> E, nie.. Co najwyżej będziesz musiał ustawić nowego użytkownika :)
<Ushuru> tym bardziej że 20GB danych samo się nie przekopiuje po wszystkim, a moja sieć do najszybszych nie należy
<BlessJah> `g how to ubuntu encrypt home directory after installation
<Wizard> No fakt.
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: [ubuntu] Encrypt home folder after installation - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404662>
<Wizard> Stare.
<BlessJah> google
<Wizard> Ushuru: Przykro mi to stwierdzić, ale spróbuj poszukać :)
<Wizard> Ushuru: Ja nie wiem jak to zrobić.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Zdejmij już +q ftpd.
<BlessJah> upomina się?
<Wizard> Nie, ale już wystarczy.
<Wizard> Ushuru: http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bp6rnaj> (at www.howtogeek.com)
<BlessJah> miałem zamiar zdjąć jutro
<Wizard> Tu masz dobry link od wujka ftpd.
<ftpd> Ushuru: Ten link, co ostatni wkleił Wizard. Generalnie dwie komendy na krzyż.
<Wizard> Jeśli rozumiesz po angielsku.
<Wizard> Jej, tam są nawet zrzuty ekranu.
<ftpd> Testowałem.
<ftpd> Kiedyś robiłem, też przez encryptfs
<ftpd> W sensie, encryptf-migrate
<ftpd> Ushuru: Tylko _wydaje mi się_, że musisz mieć na dysku wolnego miejsca tyle, co Ci home zajmuje (plus pewnie jeszcze odrobinę dla bezpieczeństwa).
<ftpd> Ja robiłem w wirtualce, 5 minut po instalacji, to nie miałem danych
<Ushuru> mam 250GB miejsca, a danych 20GB, spokojnie wystarczy :D
<Ushuru> w każdym razie dzięki, zaraz będę działał ^^
<drathir> bry...
<szkodnik> ftpd, za co ci dali po nosie?
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie wiem.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ma okres?
<szkodnik> bez przeciwnka znaczy sie
<bastetmilo> lol
<ftpd> Średnio mnie to interesuje.
<dweller> ból członka mu doskwiera i jest przez to chujem ;f
<gjm> dweller: Ekhm.
<BlessJah> szkodnik?
<gjm> :/
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ?
<dweller> 'kutasem ozdobnym' lepiej by było?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: zerknij w log koło 15:20, to będziesz wiedziała za co
<ftpd> Nie, bo kutas ozdobny to nieco co innego.
<bastetmilo> dweller: za pas z kutasami nie wyrzucam. :P
<kretu> dweller: zwisem męskim
<bastetmilo> krawatem?
<gjm> Za okres.
<CookieM_> Apple w Polsce, jest się czego bać: http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201209/1347376164_73wlqz_600.jpg
<ftpd> A wiesz, że to ściema?
<ftpd> Frajerzy wchodzą teraz na a.pl, linkują do tego gdfzie się da, a punkciki seo lecą.
<BlessJah> gjm: jeśli uważasz, że quiet był niezasłużony, to wiesz gdzie z tym iść
<BlessJah> jeśli z jakiegoś powodu zgłosić tego nie chcesz, to byłbym wdzięczny gdybyś jednak powstrzymal się od chamskich komentarzy
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a ja mogę gdzieś z tym iść?
<bastetmilo> czy tylko gjm?
<BlessJah> każdy może
<Wizard> BlessJah: Widzisz, ftpd jest popularniejszy od ciebie :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam wrażenie że nagonka wynika z tego, że wiadomo że dałem +q
<BlessJah> ale nie wiadomo za co
<Wizard> Oj przestań już.
<bastetmilo> Własnie.
<kretu> zawsZe jest nagonka na rządzących ;-]
<kretu> aż mi 'z' z wrażenia podskoczyło
<Wizard> Podniosą wreszcie tego githuba? :<
<Wizard> kretu: :*
<Wizard> Dawnośmy się nie widzieli.
 * kretu odpycha Wizard 
<kretu> nie przy ludziach
<Wizard> Postaram się zaliczyć egzamin w sobotę, to może byśmy wieczorem flaszkę zrobili?
<kretu> w niedziele od rana musze być sprawny umysłowo
<Wizard> Ale w sumie, jeśli nie zaliczę, to lipa trochę.
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Ok.
<kretu> w tygodniu możemy się zgadać
<Wizard> Ale to nie w tym :/
<Wizard> Udaję, że się uczę.
<Wizard> To jest ostatnia rzecz już.
<kretu> w przyszłym
<kretu> w tym mam dyzur
<Wizard> :*
<Wizard> No, to ekstra.
<Szymon> Witam
<Szymon> prosze nie dawajcie uciszenia
<Szymon> ja nie troll
<bastetmilo> zobaczymy
<Szymon> ok ale serio ja nie troll. ja normalnie piszę
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Nie no, tego jeszcze nie grali.
<Wizard> Wpada gość na kanał i pierwsze co mówi, to że nie jest trollem i normalnie pisze :D
<kretu> doświadczony
<Wizard> I podejrzany.
<bastetmilo> w stylu "Kali jeść, Kali pić"
<Wizard> Ale na basha się nada, nie?
<bastetmilo> Jasne :P
<Szymon> hehe :)
<Wizard> Szymon: Będziesz sławny.
<BlessJah> Wizard: poprzednio też tak stwierdził, zaraz po tym jak powiedzial ze jest kolega zippy
<Szymon> ale ja nie jestem troll jak Zippa czasami
<Szymon> sory ze to mowie
<Wizard> Hy! Już dobrze, Szymon.
<Szymon> spoko
<bastetmilo> Wizard, gjm - Zippa pisze, żebyśmy mu q zabrali, bo będzie grzeczny.
<Wizard> Nie wydaje mi się.
<bastetmilo> Co WY na to?
<Wizard> Amnestia? Po jednym dniu? :P
<Wizard> A zdejmuj.
<bastetmilo> Zippa: sam widzisz. Nikt nie wierzy w Twoje słowa.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale ja jestem przeciwko.
<Wizard> OK.
<Wizard> ;D
<Wizard> W sumie racja, nie trzeba będzie za 10 minut zakładać, a on wali orograficzne, jakby pisał w układzie maszynistki.
<Wizard> Ja też walę, ale to tylko litrówka.
<bastetmilo> litrówka++
<Szymon> zdarzają się literówki. hehe
<BlessJah> 23% packet loss :|
<BlessJah> przez 5h, co 10s
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<BlessJah> też liczyło za pakiet lost
<kretu> tak
<Szymon> :)
<bastetmilo> 20:47 <Zippa> Jak mnie nie odbanujesz to będę robić głodówkę.
<Wizard> Szymon: Pożegnaj się z kolegą.
<Wizard> :D
<Szymon> aha spk
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: lol, kurde real = wirtual czy co?
<Wizard> Co to znów za Belzebub?
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Ah, Torrentow.
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 34 weeks, 5 days, 0 hours, 53 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<bastetmilo> O.
<garr> dobry
<garr> ja z pytankiem
<Wizard> Cześć garr.
<Wizard> Wal.
<Matan> a ja z aids
<garr> ;)
<Wizard> Jesteśmy w dobrych humorach.
<garr> stworzyłem paczkę z moim programem i chciałbym ją wrzucić do jakiegoś repo
<Wizard> (Matan w troszkę gorszym, ale to minie)
<garr> ;)
<garr> dałoby radę?
<Wizard> Regen2? :P
<Matan> garr: tez chcesz miec?
<Wizard> garr: Możesz wystawić PPA.
<Wizard> To się da wyklikacz z lanczpada, o ile pamiętam.
<garr> nie chcę się bawił w robienie własnego repo
<garr> *bawić
<garr> mam ubuntu tylko na netbooku, nie znam się na ppa
<Wizard> Ja też nie. Lanczpad prowadzi za rączkę trochę.
<garr> chcę się albo podłączyć do czyjegoś repo albo wrzucić do głównego ;)
<Wizard> Ale nie, to nie.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy tu u nas ktoś się zajmuje takimi rzeczami.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Ping.
 * BlessJah czeka, aż przyjdzie matka zippy
<BlessJah> powiedzieć nam, że to dobry chłopak, i żebyśmy odbanowali, bo kolacji nie chce zjeść
<garr> mówicie że via launchpad da się wrzucić do głównego repo paczkę?
<garr> sęk w tym, że nie chcę rozprowadzać programu tylko jako deb
<garr> bo to nie budzi zaufania
<garr> człowieczkowi łatwiej sobie kliknąć w ikonkę
<Lasoty> do głównego repo raczej nie wrzucisz
<BlessJah> garr: możesz stworzyć ppa raczej
<garr> da się prosto łatwo & szybko?
<BlessJah> własne repozytorium, do głównego raczej się nie dostaniesz
<Lasoty> chyba, że wyślesz chłopakom z canonical i stwierdzą, że to kawał dobrego "stafu".
<garr> aa i jeszcze jedno pytanko
<garr> większość softu w menedżerze ma dołączone screeny, linki etc etc
<garr> to się znajduje w .deb czy w jakichś metadanych na innych serwerach?
<Wizard> garr: Wybacz, ale był netsplit i odpadłem ;)
<garr> [20:57:00] <garr> większość softu w menedżerze ma dołączone screeny, linki etc etc
<garr> [20:57:25] <garr> to się znajduje w .deb czy w jakichś metadanych na innych serwerach?
<garr> dobra to popytam się na #ubuntu ogólnym
<garr> no nic, dzięki
<Wizard> garr: W metadanych.
<Wizard> Xaapian-coś.
<bastetmilo> 21:02 <Zippa> Proszę umiem pisać tylko nie dajesz mi wykazać to jest nie fer ,  aha z głodówką nie żartowałem.
<Wizard> a jeśli chodzi o #ubuntu, to powodzenia :D
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Bądź nieugięta! Będzie jedno dziecko neo mniej!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: powiedziałam mu, że ma iść do gjm z tym :P
<Wizard> Krzyż na drogę.
<Belzebub> odwrócony
 * Wizard polewa Belzebuba wodą święconą.
<ftpd> zippa chce robić głodówkę?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> chleb z wodą
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Będę głodował, bo nie mogę pisać na ircu.
<ftpd> Czyli dzięki BJ mogłem schudnąć.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja bym uważał. Wygłodzone barany mogą być rozjuszone i agresywne.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: prędzej z wódą
<TheNumb> ftpd: komu robiłeś BJ? ;o
<szkodnik> definitywnie potrzebuje nowych sluchawek
<Wizard> Ostatecznie, chcesz zaznaczyć?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: i co mi zrobi? Naśle na mnie mamę?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: on ma jakieś 14 lat, więc jednak z wodą :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a, no tak :(
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Każ mu napisać na blogasku, że przeprasza.
<ftpd> Niech będzie prawdziwym Psem Kundlem z Torunia
<julek> fake zippa to juz nie to samo
<szkodnik> Wizard, jak zwal, tak zwal
<ftpd> A to fake?
<szkodnik> moje obecne stracilny czesc izolacji z kabla
<szkodnik> i ta gumowa oslonka na wtyczke tez juz odpadla
<szkodnik> a prawa sluchawka czasem dziala, a czasem nie
<julek> ja mam jedne sluchawki z naprawianym kablem... kizior przegryzl ;)
<ftpd> Idźcie na #sluchawki-pl
<Matan> #słuchawki-jp
<szkodnik> ftpd, znowu marudzi :(
<julek> ftpd: jak ci sie zippa podoba, to idz na ##kamil
<ftpd> ##kamil?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: moze ma okres?
<Matan> już nie działa :<
<ftpd> Ej, to nie jest aby kanał Kamila Szajsa?
<Matan> się przeniósł kamil szajs
<julek> gdzie?
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Kamil Szajs jest niepomiernie zabawny.
<Matan> nie pamiętam jaki to serv
<Wizard> Jakiego ##kamila?
<Matan> na tym samym jest kanał #elektroda.pl
<ftpd> Zippa jest członkiem SPOŁECZNOŚCI GEEKS?
<TheNumb> Matan: nie, na pircu też go nie chcemy.
<Wizard> Pewnie k-line na freenode dostał ;P
<ftpd> Wizard: http://kamilscheicht.com/
<Wizard> Heh.
<szkodnik> http://allegro.pl/monster-beats-by-dr-dre-tour-gwarancja-nowe-i2624583619.html czy to jest jakas nowa modna marka?
<julek> Wizard: byl kanal, gdzie 90% userow to tacy jak zippa
<ftpd> Wizard: Przykry koleś, co kiedyś miał kamerkę skierowaną na swoje biurko nontoper.
<Matan> szkodnik: nokia z nią pracuje
<szkodnik> Matan, ahm
<Matan> TheNumb: cóż, wasz ból :)
<ftpd> I wiara siedziała i patrzyła, nabożnie mająć nadzieję, że "przyjdzie dziś Kamil".
<TheNumb> szkodnik: modna, modna ale na tej aukcji masz podróby.
<ftpd> Wizard: A potem typ odpowiadał na pytania komputerowe, na przykład JAK TO ZROBIŁEŚ, ŻE MASZ DWA MONITORY?!
<ftpd> szkodnik: Modna.
<szkodnik> bo laze po allegro i rzucily mi sie w oczy, bo maj szeroki kabel, ktory ma szanse byc bardziej odporny
<szkodnik> ale nie chce potem wyjsc na jakies szpanera:(
<ftpd> Ale monstery za 24 pln... hehehe.
<TheNumb> One normalnie zaczynają się od 550 :D
<ftpd> szkodnik: Mi się podobają a-Jays z szerokim kablem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Heh.
<ftpd> szkodnik: http://www.jays.se/products
<Wizard> Ale to jakiś dzieciuch jest, skoro Twierdza to jest strategia jego dzieciństwa :P
<ftpd> To jest mega dzieciuch.
<ftpd> Patrz na posty. Janusz zamawia pizze o 4 rano!
<ftpd> Jakby to był jakiś big deal.
<ftpd> Ale!
<ftpd> Jego homepage to jeszcze nic.
<ftpd> http://www.helpbay.org/hub/21/discusion
<ftpd> On robi filmiki-poradniki na Spryciarzy.
<szkodnik> ftpd, to wyglada na cos, an co mnie nie stac :D
<ftpd> I ma 'społeczność geeks'.
<ftpd> Teraz, widzę, nazywa się to helpbay.
<TheNumb> spambay
<julek> szkodnik: kup sobie gramofon :)
<ftpd> I tam siedzi banda gimoli i nawala.
<szkodnik> julek,  no mp3 tez juz stracila klips :D
<szkodnik> ale poki co stac mnie najwyzej an sluchawki ;)
<julek> ftpd: widze, ze dokladnie znasz dzialalnosc kamila ;)
<ftpd> julek: No stary. Kiedyś jak robiłem w NOC na popołudniówkach odpalaliśmy te jego 'live chaty'.
<julek> ja sluchawek nie lubie
<ftpd> Ja dostałem do piwa słuchawki Męskie Granie. Są strasznie waginosceptyczne, na miasto wstyd, ale w firmie używam. Są zadziwiająco fajne.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Waginosceptyczne.
<julek> waginorepelentne
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja mam rozowe ;)
<ftpd> Oglądacie jak polaczki grają?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> A na czym grają?
<ftpd> Kopią piłkę.
<szkodnik> po co?
<Szymon> 2 dychy płacić to szkoda kasy.
<ftpd> Ja jakiś streaming dostałem. Co za czasy, żeby polska - mołdawia oglądać w angielskiej telewizji.
<ftpd> Ale niszczą polaczków, niszczą. Może dlatego, że mają na boisku najlepszego piłkarza Mołdawii (który na co dzień gra w drugoligowym polskim klubie).
<Wizard> ftpd: Przecież nasza reprezentacja nożna jest tak żenująca, że TVP woli puszczać film zamiast meczu.
<Wizard> I tak nikt normalny tego nie ogląda.
<ftpd> Ja oglądam, bo samica nie chciała BSG do obiadu.
<Szymon> TVP coś pisała że PZPN i ktoś tam za duzo chcą za prawa telewizyjne. A mają kryzys w tej TVP, a takim gwiazdeczkom po 20 tysięcy miesięcznie płacą
<Wizard> BSG?
<Wizard> Szymon: Może i jest w tym jakaś racja.
<Szymon> no tak. a jutro wychodzi iPhone 5.
<Wizard> #mac
<Wizard> Tam się spuszczają nad tym.
<Wizard> ftpd: Siedzisz tam? :)
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie.
<Szymon> oj tam mnie iPhone nie jara. heh a mój kolega ma Samsunga Galaxy Note (po co?). Mi wystarczy Neo V
<ftpd> Nie spoiluję se.
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak, BSG.
<Wizard> Battlestar Galactica?
<ftpd> Tak.
<Wizard> Samice to oglądają?
<ftpd> No właśnie nie chciała.
<Wizard> Nie widzę za to związku tego, obiadu, samicy i meczu.
<Wizard> Ale nie musisz tłumaczyć.
<ftpd> No przyszła, zrobiła obiad. A do obiadu zwykle coś oglądamy.
<ftpd> Nic nie miałem oprócz BSG na dysku, to odpaliłem mecz.
<julek> a ja sie bawilem jakims samsungiem note 10.1, fajny
<ftpd> 10.1 to cyba samsung galaxy tab.
<qermit> a ja mam lumie 710 za 0.5k pln i też jestem szczęśliwy
<kretu> qermit: i ten windows tam działa?
<kretu> czy co ona tam ma..
<qermit> działa
<qermit> nawet bym powiedział że ładniej niż android
<qermit> ostatnio nokia nawet dała licznik danych/smsów/rozmów, więc teraz czuje sie bardziej komfortowo gdy używam 3G
<Stirlitz> Zabrzmiało jak reklama tamponów.
<qermit> Stirlitz: jak masz taki otwór, to możesz ją stosować jako tampon
<Szymon> Witam ponownie
<gjm> Chwile mnie nie ma i już coś chcą.
<gjm> BlessJah: Powiedziałbym Ci coś ale nie chcę być niegrzeczny.
<ftpd> 22:19:45 |      qermit   | ostatnio nokia nawet dała licznik danych/smsów/rozmów, więc teraz czuje sie bardziej komfortowo gdy używam 3G
<ftpd> Nie masz dataplanu?
<Voldenet> `mam aero, ale strzeżonego pan Bóg strzeże`
<BlessJah> gjm: w takim razie pisz na query, nie mam nic przeciwko
<qermit> ftpd: DATACZEGO?
<ftpd> dobranoc
<qermit> 1st
<BlessJah> dziala gadu?
<BlessJah> dziala, ekg2 znowu mialo jakis problem z wysylaniem
<DaZ> trololo
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-12
<m477> :)
<gjm> Cześć.
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://bash.org.pl/4842738/
<gjm> Voldenet: ^
<ftpd> Dobry.
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/k6Az5.png ← No i co mam odpowiedzieć?
<gjm> Cześć ftpd.
<ftpd> Opowiedz, że pieniądze są potrzebne do życia, a katolstwo nie.
<gjm> Myślałem że jest mądrzejszy.
<bastetmilo> gjm: haha. Ale śmieszne.
<gjm> Czy ktoś się śmieje?
<ftpd> Boże jak śmiesznie.
<shpaq> w pytkę śmiesznie
<bastetmilo> jestę celebrytą
<ftpd> Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem. A teraz oddawaj mojego wojsika.
<ftpd> Tu lejt.
 * kichawa idzie kupic mieszkanie :)
<Hubert_> cze
<bastetmilo> no cze
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> gjm: A który to ty?
<Wizard> Ten w szubie?
<Wizard> Bo ja nie rozumiem o co chodzi :)
<gjm> Wizard: Tak.
<shpaq> to jakiś lans mieć opa na ubuntu-pl?
<Wizard> shpaq: Lans?
<gjm> Wyrywam na to laski.
<gjm> Starym babciom.
<Hubert_> cze Wizard
<Hubert_> Java rulez ;D
<shpaq> Wizard: nie wiesz co to lans?
<gjm> Nie czai bazy.
<Hubert_> Wizrd: lansu nie znasz? nie rób sobie z nas jaj
<Hubert_> Wizard
<Hubert_> ;)
<bastetmilo> Lans to jest teraz chwalić się, że się zna bastetmilo :P
<shpaq> to się nie polansuję
<Hubert_> bastetmilo: szczerze?
<Wizard> O, cześć Hubert_.
<Hubert_> cze Wizardzik
<bastetmilo> Hubert_: co szczerze?
<Hubert_> ale, szczerze?
<Hubert_> jeśli chodzi o bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Nom?
<bastetmilo> Czekaj. Niech zgadnę.
<bastetmilo> Nie masz zielonego pojęcia kim jestem :D
<Hubert_> nie
<Hubert_> nie
<Hubert_> ale
 * shpaq też nie wie
<Hubert_> temat też mnie wali
<shpaq> bastetmilo: jesteś jakiś rodzajem celebrytki?
<Hubert_> jak w arnii byles to temat znasz;)
<bastetmilo> Kurdę, muszę zacząć żartować w jakiś taki bardziej rozpoznawalny sposób.
<bastetmilo> Co bym nie napisała, to wszyscy myślą że ja to na serio...
<Hubert_> o, jesteś panią, to fajnie ;) :D
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ja złapałem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co złapałeś? ;)
<Wizard> <bastetmilo> Lans to jest teraz chwalić się, że się zna bastetmilo :P
<Wilczek> O, mam powód do lansu... tylko czemu? :D
<Hubert_> he he
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Quintasan: siema!
<Voldenet> o, jestem na baszu kolejny raz
<Voldenet> http://www.facebook.com/bashorgpl/posts/110356895652440
<Voldenet> te komentarze
<Voldenet> Grzesiek Wieszołek > ktoś chciał byś dowcipny i się zbłaźnił :)
<Voldenet> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<Voldenet> Dawid Stróżak > Żałosne. Już teksty informatyków są lepsze
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> Voldenet: musisz im uswiadomic, ze to teksty informatykow
<Voldenet> no, chyba powinienem
<Voldenet> kto decyduje co się dostanie na basha?V
<Voldenet> pewnie jakiś `wyższy byt` zwany `adminem/modem basha` wrzuca suchary na główną
<Wizard> Voldenet: mnie to śmieszyło.
<BlessJah> ewentualnie moze byc tak, ze decyduja glosy userow, co wejdzie a co nie
<BlessJah> choc widzialem juz bardzo dobre z plusami, ktore nie wchodzily i slabe, ktore wchodzily
<Nerihsa> to te ktore sie nie dostana ida do http://trash.org.pl/
<Wizard> BlessJah: Na bashu nie ma poczekalni.
<Wizard> Albo nie jest widoczna na GUI.
<BlessJah> http://bash.org.pl/login
<BlessJah> tylko hasla nie pomietam
<BlessJah> o, pamietam
<BlessJah> o lol, jest riposta do dwóch kątów rozwartych w trójkąciku
<BlessJah> w geometrii nieeuklidesowej jest to możliwe
<Wizard> BlessJah: To o geometriach nieeuklidesowych uczą w gimnazjum?
<BlessJah> nie, nie ucza
<Wizard> Ja to tylko miałem jakieś wzmianki pod koniec podstawówki o tym :)
<Wizard> Ale nie było wchodzenia w szczegóły.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ja dostalem zero punktow, bo zadanie optymalizacyjne liczyłem pochodnymi
<Wizard> A mnie nie interesuje matematyka.
<Wizard> Od tego są BlessJahy, które potem wydają książki z algorytmami.
<BlessJah> matematyka to narzędzie
<BlessJah> całki i pochodne robiłem z fizykiem na kole
<BlessJah> s/kole/kółku/
<Wizard> Jeśli twoje dziecko rozwiązuje całki, to wiedz, że Szatan zaczyna się nim interesować!
<BlessJah> e tam
<BlessJah> dzielenie figury na kawalki, na ktore wzory znamy, celem obliczenia pola jest fajne, ale niepraktyczne
<Wizard> A tak.
<Wizard> Ale z *praktyką* jeden i drugi sposób nie mają wiele wspólnego
<Wizard> W *praktyce* liczy się całkę, ale metodą przybliżoną.
<Wizard> A od tego są gotowe liby.
<Wizard> No mniejsza.
<BlessJah> Wizard: po co liba z takiego xy liczyc w obszarze ograniczonym x>0, 0<x^2+y^2<2
<BlessJah> jak to mozna w pamieci
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ja mówię o praktyce.
<BlessJah> a całka z hiperboloidy wyciętej kulą jest niepraktyczna?
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> po pewnym czasie czlowiekowi nudzi sie kwestionowanie przydatnosci przemiany pokolen paproci, rozniczek liczonych z definicji i wlasnosci sodu
<BlessJah> a, najwazniejszego bym nie wymienił: ministerialnej interpretacji wierszy słonimskiego
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jesteś dziwny.
<BlessJah> studiuje informatyke, nie znajdziesz na roku 10 normalnych
<bastetmilo> tia.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: normalni juz odpadli
<bastetmilo> tia.
<shpaq> a po co studiujesz informatykę?
<tajwanuser> co to za moda, ze kazdy o sobie samym mowi, ze jest nienormalny?:P
<bastetmilo> taki lans
<shpaq> marnawy z lekka
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: ja byłem inny, zanim wymislili hipsterstwo
<shpaq> nosisz raybany?
<BlessJah> co to raybany?
<bastetmilo> no comments
<bastetmilo> :P
<tajwanuser> chyba takie spodnie waskie
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> google sugeruje, ze to okulary przeciwsloneczne
<shpaq> no shit sherlock?
<tajwanuser> a ja wbrew modzie jestem calkowicie normalny
<BlessJah> shpaq: jak widać na ilustracji poglądowej, nie było to takie oczywiste dla mnie i tajwanusera
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: rozpadl sie ten moj zwiazek ;P
<gjm> Radziecki?
<shpaq> BlessJah: taka ta dzisiejsza młodzież ;)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: nie obchodzi mnie to.
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: za dobry sie dla niej zrobilem:P kobiety trzeba traktowac jak meble:P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: czego nie rozumiesz w "nie obchodzi mnie to"?
<tajwanuser> slowa "nie"
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> nie no
<tajwanuser> spoko
<tajwanuser> ale fajna dyskusja byla jakis czas temu;)
<BlessJah> shpaq: należę do osób noszących spodnie marki jeans i koszulki marki t-shirt
<tajwanuser> i potwierdzilo sie moje zdanie
<bastetmilo> jakie hipsterskie.
<BlessJah> co odróżnia mnie od całej mainstreamowej hipsteriady
<shpaq> mocno hipsterskie
<tajwanuser> haha:D no dobra - to co macie teraz na sobie?:P
<shpaq> lol
<bastetmilo> nic
<shpaq> a co można mieć na sobie pracując w banku?
<tajwanuser> rozciagniety sweter i przetarte spodnie?
<BlessJah> bokserki i skarpetki?
<shpaq> obcięte jeansy i bluzę z kapturem
<gjm> Znowu pomyliłem kanały?
<BlessJah> dres i lakierki?
<tajwanuser> sutanne;P
<shpaq> do dresu to lubię zakładać japonki
<bastetmilo> a nie, nie nic - zapomniałam o japonkach.
<tajwanuser> serio siedzisz bez ubran?
<tajwanuser> lubie chodzic po domu bez ubran, spac bez
<tajwanuser> ale ja ksiedze to sie kleje do fotela
<ftpd> Cz.
<bastetmilo> A teraz skończcie z hipsterstwem, bo przyjdzie Zippa i znów się zdenerwuje.
<ftpd> Dajcie jakieś nuby z debilnymi pytaniami.
<ftpd> Bo mi się nudzi.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Czy ten kanał zmienił profil na odzieżowy?
<shpaq> to imploduj?
<ftpd> Implode my ass.
<shpaq> sure ;)
<tajwanuser> gjm: a co? o ubuntu mamy rozmawiac?
<ftpd> Co to jest ubuntu?
<gjm> Tak.
<ftpd> To zbyt mainstreamowe.
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie. To BlessJah przechwala się jaki to on nie jest mainstreamowy.
<shpaq> ftpd: to taki gówniany linux, który chce być oknowsem
<gjm> Kupa mnie to obchodzi.
<BlessJah> język
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale to jest dla niego iście hipsterska rada. Jak umrze, automatycznie stanie się vintage.
<bastetmilo> LOL
<ftpd> shpaq: Twój przymiotnik z powodzeniem może odnieść się do każdego linuksa.
<ftpd> Ej, może przerobię inso na archa?
<ftpd> ;-)
<shpaq> oczywiście, że można
<shpaq> w tym cały fan
<tajwanuser> ciekawi mnie gdzie Wy widzicie tych hipsterow
<shpaq> mogę to napisać na kilkunastu kanałach
<tajwanuser> moze Lublina to az takie zadupie, ze tutaj ich nei ma
<tajwanuser> :P
<shpaq> tajwanuser: w baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo wielu miejscach
<ftpd> OMG, Lublin.
<shpaq> a jak się szkoła zaczęła to nawet w większej ilości miejsc
<ftpd> Byłem kiedyś w Lublinie.
<shpaq> po co? przecież tam nic nie ma
<tajwanuser> tutaj ciagle dominuje dres
<tajwanuser> :D
<ftpd> Ja byłem.
<ftpd> http://www.kciuk.pl/Warszawski-hipster-a106403
<ftpd> To jest generalnie coś, co zrobiło mój dzień.
<ftpd> I wciąż bawi.
<shpaq> lol
<tajwanuser> juz wole nic nie miec w miescie niz miec hipsterstwo na ulicach:P
<shpaq> niektóre hipsterki fajne są :d
<ftpd> shpaq: Tylko ta broda...
<ftpd> Przeczytałem mistrzowie.org i wiocha.pl.
<shpaq> tiaaaa
<ftpd> Co jeszcze mogę poczytać?
<shpaq> książkę
<tajwanuser> ftpd: dobra ksiazke;]
<ftpd> na /r/apple będzie ciągle tylko o nowym gejfonie.
<gjm> Powiśle jest spoko.
<ftpd> W pracy? Does not compute.
<ftpd> O, właśnie kolega powiedział do koleżanki "to kosztuje pięć DOLCY".
<tajwanuser> wiesz, ze jakbys ten caly czas co marnujesz na irc
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: Ty się już chłopie w ogóle nie odzywaj.
<tajwanuser> poswiecil na nauke jakiegos jezyka to po paru miesiacach swobodnie porozumiewalbys sie w tym jezyku?
<shpaq> omfg
<ftpd> Spoko, tajwanuser. Pójdziesz do pracy, zrozumiesz.
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: ;>
<ftpd> Każdy kiedyś dorasta.
<ftpd> Nawet pederasta.
<ftpd> Joł.
<shpaq> ftpd: widzisz, ucz się to będziesz szprechał po chińskawemu
<shpaq> zamiast na ircu trollować ;)
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: rozwin mysl:P
<ftpd> shpaq: Idź lepiej zdobądź dziesięć jardów.
<tajwanuser> ja w te wakacje namarnowalem czasu z dziewczyna
<tajwanuser> a mialem biegac i chodzic na silownie
<tajwanuser> i robic zlecenia
<shpaq> ftpd: chory jestem
<shpaq> i nie pójdę na trening
<gjm> Ta. Grałeś w gry, nie kłam.
<shpaq> i w efekcie nie pojadę na turniej
<shpaq> i se nie pogram
<tajwanuser> gjm: ;)
<shpaq> i nie zdobędę 10yd ;/
<shpaq> umrę
<ftpd> Ej, jestem idiotą. Dodałem właśnie bukmarka. I wiedziałem, że będę chciał mu dać konkretną nazwę. Dodałem z tą, co była w <title> i teraz muszę ręcznie zmienić.
<gjm> OK
<shpaq> 'namarnowałem czasu z dziewczyną' - genialne
<tajwanuser> ;>
<ftpd> No, bo baby to zło.
<shpaq> ale mają cycki
<ftpd> shpaq: Masz linka do jakichś fajnych hipsterek?
<shpaq> jakzyc.wordpress.com
<shpaq> tam zawsze są fajne fotki
<ftpd> Znam.
<drathir> bry...
<tajwanuser> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć, chłopaki.
<Wizard> W życiu nie kupiłbym Warszawskiego hipstera.
<Wizard> Q ogóle, Warszawa jest zbyt majnstrimowa.
<Wizard> Za dużo ludzi jest z Warszawy.
<tajwanuser> heh... ale mi grafik wymyslil
<Wizard> Lepiej mieszkać w ZAwoi!
<shpaq> Wizard: nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Wizard> Zawoja jest hipsterska.
<shpaq> z warszawy to jest akurat mało
<shpaq> duzo mieszka w warszawie ale są skądinąd ;)
<tajwanuser> ze jak prezentuje projekt klientowi z przykladowymi zdjeciami w galerii to mam dawac z national geographic to klientowi od razu bedzie sie bardziej podobalo
<ftpd> Lepiej <słowo, za które BlessJah może nadrobić swoją ignorancję władzą określające męski narząd> mieszać ciasto niż warszawskie zwiedzać miasto.
<Wizard> shpaq: Każdy Warszawiak tak gada.
<Wizard> TO miasto ryje psychę.
<shpaq> możliwe
<shpaq> ftpd: phi
<ftpd> shpaq: I pomyśleć, że niecały rok temu rozmawialiśmy o mojej ewentualnej przeprowadzce tam.
<Wizard> ftpd: To tam jest coś do zwiedzania?
<Wizard> Chyba Centralny :D
<drathir> Wizard: ale zapomniałeś o Kobietach...
<Wizard> drathir: ?
<Wizard> Ale tablice rejestracyjne z Zawoi to KSU!
<Wizard> A nie jakieś WB.
<BlessJah> ftpd: strasznie się pieklisz o to +q
<ftpd> BEJRUT TRYPOLIS SYDON TYR SIĘ PALĄ
<Wizard> BlessJah: Takie jego prawo.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Prosiłem już, żebyś milczał, jak do mnie mówisz.
<BlessJah> Wizard: no to niech to zgłosi, to zabiorą mi opa
<Wizard> BlessJah: Prosiłem cię, zebyś skończył z tym.
<BlessJah> ale niech nie zaczyna tematu od nowa
<drathir> Wizard: "cześć chłopaki", a tak dziewczyn to nie za ładnie nie przywitać, bo się nie miło poczują...
<Wizard> Nudny się robisz.
<Wizard> To ty zaczynasz.
<ftpd> Nie dam Ci /ignore, bo jesteś zbyt śmieszny, żeby to tracić i tak słodko jest, jak piszesz ludziom 'porady' nie mając pojęcia - ale to nie znaczy, że musimy rozmawiać.
<Wizard> drathir: Czujesz się dotknięta? Przepraszam.
<Wizard> Cześć, drathir.
<drathir> :p
<ftpd> Dziwne. Baba, a nie ma nicka kończącego się na 'a'.
<ftpd> To na tym kanale niespotykane.
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<ftpd> Jestem za tym, żeby było jasno i każdy nick samicy kończył się na a. Zamiast bastetmilo, na przykład BestiaMilena.
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Wizard: Cicho tam, Czarodziejka.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> BestiaMilena może się źle kojarzyć.
<Wizard> Oż ty!
<ftpd> NUDZI MI SIĘ.
<ftpd> Zabawcie mnie :(
 * gjm łakocze ftpd
<ftpd> Pocałuj misia w futerko tam niżej, gjm. Nie łaskocze przez "neta".
<Wizard> ftpd: Tu mogą być dzieci :(
<drathir> Oj tylko tak ogólnie, bez żadnej złośliwości pisze... lepiej bezpłciowo się witać, albo jak już cześć chłopaki i dziewczyny... Nie dość, że kobiet przeważnie nie za wiele, to żeby jeszcze niemiło się czuły to no tak nie można...
<ftpd> Wizard: Ależ jestem wręcz pewien, że są. Nie powiem Ci, którzy, bo wyjdzie, że prowokuję.
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> BestiaMilena mi się nie podoba.
<cameledon> witam. mogę tu uzykac pomoc zwiazana z ubuntu niebianska nimfa?
<drathir> cameledon: prosimy o pytanko zobaczymy, może ktoś na jakiś pomysł wpadnie...
<cameledon> moze jeszcze nie bede zawracal glowy, bo juz chyba wioem w czym problem :P
<Wizard> wiosłem czym problem?
<ftpd> Co to jest niebiańska nimfa?
<BlessJah> zapewne polski remix
<ftpd> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2011/06/16/niebianska-nimfa-nasz-remiks-ubuntu-11-04-gotowy/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6h9oxat> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<ftpd> http://ubuntu.pl jest nikczemnie słabe.
<Wizard> Niestety.
<Wizard> 11.04?
<ftpd> Malinowa Mandarynka. Obujborze.
<Wizard> Do tego jeszcze są aktualizacje?
<ftpd> Nie, nie ma.
<ftpd> cameledon: Dlaczego używasz prehistorycznych wersji systemu?
<Wizard> Może ma wolny net?
<Wizard> W sumie, ftpd, kto jak kto, ale admin to chyba powinien wiedzieć, że jak działa, to się nie rusza? :D
<ftpd> I to taki zabieg, żeby go nie zapychać aktualizacjami?
<drathir> Wizard: bo sa lżejsze zapewne... Też nie wychodziłem poza 11.04
<ftpd> Wizard: Ja jestem fanem aktualizacji. Teraz masowo przenoszę starsze wersje na 12.04.
<BlessJah> od kiedy ubuntu wprowadziło 12 miesięczny support?
<Wizard> Ale to jest LTS, poza tym on już trochę żyje.
<cameledon> już odpowiadam na wasze pytania
<cameledon> po pierwsze postanowiłem zacząć przygodę z Linuxem
<Wizard> ftpd: Błagam, ^H
<drathir> np 10.04 świetnie na eeepc się sprawuje...
<cameledon> jestem kompletnie zielony, i do tego mam słabego netbooka
<Wizard> Mocny netbook byłby nielichym oksymoronem.
<cameledon> z tego co się zorientowałem, to "niebiańska nimfa" jest chyba najnowsza :D i wyczytałem że śmiga na netbookach
<Wizard> Nie jest najnowsza.
<Wizard> Co więcej, jest przestarzała i nie dostaje aktualizacji.
<cameledon> no tak netbook z założenia mocą nie grzeszy :D
<Wizard> Aktualizacje dostaje 10.04 LTS, 12.04 i chyba 11.10.
<Wizard> Na moim netbooku wszystkie działały tak samo sprawnie.
<Wizard> Do tej pory działają.
<Wizard> Ktoś mógłby tym gościom z ubuntu.pl powiedzieć, żeby zdjęli te obrazy ze strony.
<ftpd> cameledon: Ma ponad rok. Ubuntu wydaje nowe wersje co pół roku, w tym co dwa lata wersje 'specjalne', długo wspierane (LTS - long time support). Roczną wersją nie-LTS nie przejmuje się już nikt.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ktoś im mógłby powiedzieć, żeby w ogóle nie robili "polskich remiksów".
<Wizard> Też prawda.
<Wizard> Znaczy już nie robią, Nimfa jest chyba ostatnia.
<cameledon> W sumie nie musi być najnowsza. ważne żeby nie zamulał jak Windows, i żeby można było zrobić podstawowe rzeczy, typu: przegladanie stron, odtwarzanie filmów, muzyki, itp. nie jestem programista ani grafikiem  wy widzę polecilibyście 10.04?
<ftpd> Bo skoro system "oficjalny" jest nie-polski tylko na pierwszym ekranie instalacyjnym, tym z wyborem języka, to to nie ma sensu.
<ftpd> cameledon: Nie, 12.04.
<ftpd> cameledon: Ile masz ramu?
<BlessJah> Wizard: 18 miesiecy wsparcia jest, a nie 12
<Wizard> BlessJah: No fakt.
<Wizard> Ale dla początkującego LTS to dobry pomysł
<Wizard> Szczególnie, że 12.04 trzyma się już nieźle.
<Wizard> cameledon: Tak, 12.04 polecamy.
<Wizard> Jest LTS, będzie służył długo.
<cameledon> to co byście polecili? 10.04 LTS? mi zalezy zeby był po polsku :D
<cameledon> cos z opuźnieniem widzę wasze posty :/ mam 1gb
<Wizard> Oj.
<ftpd> cameledon: Każdy od miliona lat jest po polsku.
<Wizard> Od zawsze jest po polsku.
<drathir> osobiście 12.04 ja nie polecam na eeepc...
<Wizard> Naciska się spację o włożeniu płyty, wybiera "Polski" i już.
<Wizard> drathir: U mnie działa, na eeepc.
<Wizard> Ale 1G ramu to trochę mało.
<Wizard> Znaczy samo Unity po starcie zajmuje jakieś 300-350MB.
<Wizard> Unity2D nieco mniej.
<drathir> 10.04 z patchami ext-a.
<Wizard> Wcale jakoś nie róni się od 11.04 pod względem konsumpcji ramy.
<ftpd> To niech zainstaluje wersję serwer i zainstaluje fluxboksa ;-)
<Wizard> Niech instaluje co chce, ale trochę ma teraz mętlik w głowie.
<cameledon> ja nie mam cd. tego odpalilem z usb
<ftpd> Żadna różnica. Każdą wersję tak możesz zainstalować.
<drathir> cameledon: język to nie problem podczas instalacji dociagnie sobie pliki językowe...
<Wizard> Tak.
<cameledon> mowcie mi tak jeszcze :D
<drathir> Wizard: a to prawda, że wyrzucają unity2d ?
<Wizard> Zboczuch.
<Wizard> drathir: Prawda.
<Wizard> Obawiam się, że mój Powerbook nie uciągnie Unity na CPU.
<drathir> a i jeszcze ciekawe czy wersję alternate przywrócili...
<cameledon> a mówicie że 1gb ram to za mało na 12.04?
<cameledon> to może zainstalować tego 11.04?
<ftpd> To już lepiej 10.04.3
<cameledon> to tak zrobię
<cameledon> i zobacze co z tego bedzie
<Wizard> ftpd: Zasadniczo nie ma dużych różnic w zużyciu ramu pomiędzy 10.04 a 12.04
<ftpd> Ale wersje paczek są z przeszłości.
<cameledon> no to ja już sama nie wim która lepiej
<Wizard> cameledon: Właściwie, to powinnaś sama zdecydować.
<Wizard> Znaczy wypróbować oba.
<Wizard> Ja mówię 12.04.
<cameledon> sorry, sam nie wiem. jestem M.
<Wizard> Mniejsza.
<cameledon> :D
<ftpd> M.?
<ftpd> M to był przełożony Bonda.
<Wizard> (Marysia)
<cameledon> :)
<Wizard> cameledon: Ściągaj, instaluj i zobaczysz sam.
<cameledon> a mam pytanie. jakiego programu użyć, żeby wrzucuć ISO na USB?
<ftpd> Najwyżej jak będzie muliło, weźmiesz sobie starsze.
<ftpd> cameledon: Na ubuntu.com jest to dokładnie opisane, pod Windowsa, Linuksa i OSX. Z obrazkami.
<cameledon> ok
<cameledon> właśnie tam patrze
<Wizard> Obrazki <3
<cameledon> dzięki za pomoc ;]
<Wizard> Luz.
<Wizard> Mamy, tego, no, misję!
<cameledon> :) Ja mam dosyć windowsa. Miło że jest alternatywa.
<Wizard> Alternatywa istnieje od czasów, kiedy to Windows był alternatywą.
<ftpd> Alternatywa to OSX.
<ftpd> Linuksy na desktop, lol.
<Wizard> ftpd: #mac, won.
<Wizard> Już widzę, jak OS X śmiga na jego eee
<Wizard> :P
<cameledon> ale dla laika takiego jak ja to trochę skomplikowane. jest tyle wersji że trudno to ogarnąć
<Wizard> cameledon: Algorytm jest prosty: ściągasz najnowszą.
<ftpd> Wizard: Na MSI Wind działa idealnie.
<Wizard> ftpd: Spoko.
<Wizard> Szkoda, że to średnio legalne.
<ftpd> W teorii wyrokiem czegośtam, w .pl amerykańska EULA nie obowiązuje.
<Wizard> Naprawdę?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> No nic, i tak wolę Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Dobra, zaraz szofer po mnie przyjedzie.
<cameledon> OS X możę fajny, ale apple nie rozpieszcza cenami :D
<Wizard> Jadę do domu o/
<drathir> Wizard: czy ja wiem czy tak nie ma? Osobiście zauważałem wzrost z każdym nowym wydaniem przy zachowaniu tych samych aplikacji... Nie wiem jak czysty system...
<Matan> nikt mnie nie lubi
<Matan> nawet wy, ludzie z irca, których nie znam i czasem ze sobą mylę
<Voldenet> Ja cię lubię, Matan
<Voldenet> jesteś w porzadku człowiekiem
<Matan> Voldenet: dziękuję :)
<Wizard> I poszedł.
<BlessJah> co w ubuntu automagicznie używa internetu?
<BlessJah> aktualizacja automatyczna, ubuntu one, klient maila jesli jest jakis, co jeszcze?
<BlessJah> lol, ubuntu się obrazilo
<BlessJah> zapomnialo czesci ustawien unity, update manager sie wysypal, przy przelaczaniu okien jest lipne niebieskie tlo
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> BlessJah: automagicznie, znaczy?
<Wizard> To co działa w tle?
<BlessJah> Wizard: mozliwe ze zainstalowalem kde krotko przed powrotem na archa
<BlessJah> i od tego czasu nie odpalalem unity
<Wizard> BlessJah: I co to ma do rzeczy? Poza tym arch średnio nas interesuje :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: s/powrotem na archa/tym jak przestalem przez jakis czas uzywac jedynie slusznego tutaj systemu/
<Jefferson> i seek link how compile ubuntu linux kernel
<Wizard> Jefferson: A mówisz po polsku?
<Wizard> No już bez przesady.
<BlessJah> Jefferson: we'll this is polish channel, join #ubuntu, use google, and, in mosta cases, compiling kernel is pointless
<BlessJah> s/mosta/most/
<Wizard> BlessJah: MÓW PO POLSKU!
<BlessJah> Wizard: co, az tak zle mi idzie?
<BlessJah> :(
<Wizard> Nie, chodzi o to, że niedługo nie będę się mógł dogadać we własnym kraju.
<BlessJah> co jest zlego w wskazaniu kierunku obcokrajowcowi?
<Wizard> Nic w sumie ;P
<BlessJah> jakby na ulicy spytal, tez bym pomogl
<Wizard> Opieprzyłem cię tak z potrzeby serca.
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> kochany jestes
<BlessJah> a jak dbasz o mnie
<Wizard> Potem opieprzę jeszcze ftpd i będzie git. Albo nawet mercurial.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie, mercurial jest w pytongu, jest fe.
<Wizard> W ogóle, to BlessJah powinienem cię pochwalić, a nie łajać.
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze rzeczywiscie po instalacji kde nie odpalilem unity
<BlessJah> Wizard: co znowu zrobilem?
<Wizard> Hmm. To jest dziwne.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Napisałeś mu, że budowanie jajca jest bez sensu.
<BlessJah> bo jest
<Wizard> Rzecz oczywista.
<BlessJah> nie tak do konca, jak widac
<Wizard> Ale twój problem z KDE i Unity jest mało prawdopodobny.
<Wizard> Unity to zasadniczo compiz.
<BlessJah> to pierwszy strzal
<Wizard> Taki strzał, to mógłby oddać ktoś, kto Ubuntu ma od wczoraj.
<BlessJah> bootsplash od KDE i KDEowski manager ułatwień dostępu (przy zegarku, obok tego z gnome) sugerują, że coś może być na rzeczy
<Wizard> o_O
<BlessJah> tak
<Wizard> A to dziwne.
<BlessJah> ubuntu tweak instalowalem przed kde i wszystko dzialalo
<BlessJah> ale na wszelki wypadek usune i sprawdze
<BlessJah> o lol
<BlessJah> chrootowalem sie z innego distra i odpytywalem dpkg jakie paczki mam zainstalowane
<BlessJah> doslownie przypadkiem zauwazylem, ze dpkg teraz proboje przy aktualizacji initfamfs ladowac moduly tamtego distro
<Wizard> W sensie, kiedy odpalasz Ubuntu?
<Wizard> W ogóle.
<Wizard> Mrrr... Gentoo..
<Wizard> Ja już nawet pozbyłem się tatuażu.
<BlessJah> zainstalowalem kde, odpalilem, wylaczylem lapka i nie uzywalem ubuntu przez tydzien
<BlessJah> w tym czasie potrzebowalem listy zainstalowanych paczek, wiec smignalem chroot i dpkg
<BlessJah> teraz odpalam i sie ubuntu sypie
<Wizard> Ale *jak* to jest możliwe.
<Wizard> Z chroota nie da się tak po prostu wyjść. Tak jak do Mordoru nie da się po prostu wejść.
<BlessJah> chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<BlessJah> wychodzi sie ^D
<BlessJah> przeraza mnie, ze chroot do ubuntu moze rozsypac ubuntu
<Wizard> BlessJah: No ale to się kupy nie trzyma.
<BlessJah> mnie to mowisz?
<Wizard> Już pomijam fakt, że *też* chrootowałem do ubuntu, żeby *zainstalować* coś aptem.
<BlessJah> mi sie kupy nie trzymaja dwa pajacyki proponujace mi pomoc przy pisaniu
<Wizard> I nic się nie rozsypało.
<Wizard> Brałeś?
<BlessJah> z czego chrootowales?
<Wizard> Z livecd
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/pajacyk.png
<Wizard> LOOOOL
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> wygladaja, jakby robily "pajacyka" z roznica faz
<Wizard> Wiesz co jest fajne?
<BlessJah> chudszy jest z kde
<Wizard> Ja nie mam ani jednego.
<Wizard> A domyślną instalacją to mojego lapka nazwać nie można.
<BlessJah> te 4 kwadraciki po prawej to klawiatura ekranowa
<Wizard> Tak, wiem.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<BlessJah> ludzik sie pojawil chyba po wlaczeniu onboard wlasnie
<Wizard> O, a zobacz katalog ~/.config/autostart
<BlessJah> Exec=gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string close,minimize,maximize:menu
<BlessJah> taki tam hack, żeby mieć zamykanie po lewej
<BlessJah> tylko to
<BlessJah> smialem sie nawet, ze trzeba to zmieniac autostartem, potem sam tak zrobilem, bo nic lepszego nie wymyslilem
<Wizard> Zamykanie jest po lewej domyślnie :|
<Wizard> A menu nie ma wcale.
<Wizard> Co ty masz za Ubuntu?
<Wizard> Bo to zamykanie po lewej jest od 10.10 chyba.
<Wizard> Jak nie od 10.04
<BlessJah> cofneli to
<BlessJah> wkurzalo mnie, ze przy fullscreenie bylo po lewej, a przy oknie bylo po prawej
<Wizard> O_o
<Wizard> Brałeś coś?
<BlessJah> no tak, przeglada screeny i rzeczywiscie jest po lewej
<BlessJah> co ja za iso sciagnalem?
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak nie mialem tego hacka, to mialem po prawej
<BlessJah> ba, jak zmienilem to i tak cofalo mi do defaulta
<BlessJah> *po restarcie unity cofalo
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/1lA1/
<Wizard> Tak z grubsza wygląda Ubuntu ;)
<BlessJah> wiem jak wyglada
<BlessJah> nie bawilem sie w theme, grafitowe paski mi odpowiadaja
<Wizard> Hmm, Ten też jest domyślni instalowany.
<Wizard> Dobra, BlessJah, nie wiem za bardzo jak ci pomóc. W pracy miałem Unity, Gnome szele, KDE, xfce i WidnowMakera zainstalowane jednocześnie
<Wizard> Używałem głównie Unity i nic się nie pierdzieliło.
<Wizard> Niestety miałem, bo już nie mam.
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> bleh, radiance
<Wizard> No ja wolę radiance.
<BlessJah> ja zdazylem nascie bugów zgłosić
<BlessJah> głównie do update managera, software center i ulatwien dostepu
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/dd.png
<BlessJah> tak to slicznie wyglada przy przelaczaniu
<BlessJah> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.3-1-ARCH/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<BlessJah> a to zglasza apt w tej chwili
<drathir> BlessJah: Ty z jajka archa ubu startujesz? Hrhr
<BlessJah> drathir: chrootowalem raz
<drathir> Arch teraz ma w /usr/lib/modules/
<drathir> aha...
<Wizard> To jest Unity2D
<Wizard> Zgłaszałem na to bugi, BlessJah, nawet łatki - nie naprawili.
<BlessJah> odpalilo mi sie unity2d?
<Wizard> Tak.
<BlessJah> to wyjasnia zgubienie ustawien i nietypowe zachowania
 * Wizard potwerdza.
<BlessJah> ok, jest normalne unity, sa tez moje ustawienia
<Wizard> Naprawione, następny.
 * qermit is bak
<bastetmilo> cześć qermit
<qermit> BlessJah: nie umiesz używać depmod? trzeba ci zabrać ucho słonia
<Wizard> Cześć qermit.
<Wizard> Zatankowany do pełna?
<bastetmilo> qermit: tak z ciekawości. Urodziło Ci się już to dziecko, czy nie?
<BlessJah> qermit: te bledy pojawily sie w konsoli synaptica, a pozniej w outpucie apta
<BlessJah> w ubuntu staram sie wyklikac ile sie da
<qermit> Wizard: ?
<qermit> bastetmilo: jeszcze nie
<Wizard> * qermit is bak
<BlessJah> ale tak, nie umiem depmoda uzywac i nigdy nie bylo mi to potrzebne
<Wizard> Pytam, czy zatankowany do pełna?
<qermit> Wizard: nie tankowałem dziś :(
<qermit> nie mam z kim
<Wizard> :(
<bastetmilo> qermit: ale to jakoś we wrześniu miało być, nie?
 * Wizard wyciąga perłę.
<qermit> bastetmilo: termin na 16-tego
<bastetmilo> Ooo. To już, już.
<qermit> bastetmilo: wpadasz do nas na kawkę?
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie bywam w Warszawie. Ja bywam w Zurychu.
<Wizard> Ü!
<Wizard> (Jak w LÜL)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie mam niemieckiej klawiatury, nie umiem zrobić u umlaut.
<termi_> O/ all
<bastetmilo> ooo. termi!!!
<qermit> bastetmilo: twoja strata
<qermit> termi: a ty wpadasz na herbate jak sie dziecko mi urodzi?
<bastetmilo> qermit: byłam w Warszawie. Nic ciekawego.
<termi> qermit: wpadne kiedys :)
<termi> w przyszlym tygodniu slask i zakopane :)
<qermit> ja też byłem w niemczech
<termi> czesc bastetmilo  :)
<qermit> bastetmilo: to nie znaczy że widziałem coś poza ekranami dźwiękochłonnymi
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie jestem w Niemczech...
<Wizard> qermit: Zürich nie jest w Niemczech.
<Wizard> Eh, gimnazjum :D
<termi> bastetmilo: pozdrow kifke :)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> qermit: Rozwaliłeś mnie po prostu.
<bastetmilo> termi: KiFka mówi, żeby odezwał sie do niej na gtalk
<termi> bastetmilo: nie moge teraz :(
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ty juz wrocilas do wro?
<szkodnik> bo zastanawiam sie, czy sie tam nei wybrac w piatek
<szkodnik> tzn powinnam sie wybrac, o tak
<qermit> Wizard: nie byłem w szwajcarii, byłem w niemcach
<qermit> i mówiłem prawdę
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: będę dopiero we wtorek
<szkodnik> pff
<szkodnik> to nici z randki!
<BlessJah> o mnie nikt nie pomysli
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> Znajdźmy BlessJahowi dziewczynę, co?
<Wizard> szkodnik: MRRR!
<Wizard> gjm: A co ja, swatka?
<bastetmilo> gjm: szczwany plan. Idę na to.
<szkodnik> Wizard, ?
<Wizard> Próbowałem już kiedyś znaleźć współlokatorowi.
<Wizard> szkodnik: No randka z bastetmilo!
<Wizard> MRR!
<szkodnik> aaaa
<bastetmilo> LOL\
<bastetmilo> omg\
<szkodnik> bezie musiala poczekac do pazdziernika ;)
<BlessJah> ja bede w pazdzierniku we wroclawiu
<Wizard> A ja nie wiem.
<bastetmilo> ja tez bede :P
<Wizard> Chciałem jechać za dwa tygodnie, ale pewnie wyjdzie lipa.
<szkodnik> ja musze jechac do zusu
<Wizard> szkodnik: Zamówię za ciebie mszę.
<szkodnik> :<
<bastetmilo> A mnie zus oddał kase :)
<gjm> bastetmilo:
<szkodnik> mnie pwoinien oddac 2 tys
<bastetmilo> Ooo
<gjm> FUJ
<szkodnik> w sumie 3200
<gjm> bastetmilo: To chyba będzie trudne zadanie.
<szkodnik> 3300*
<szkodnik> ale to 1300 moze byc klopotliwe do odzyskania
<Wizard> Zamówię czarną mszę.
<bastetmilo> gjm: prawie że niemożliwe.
<gjm> No.
<szkodnik> ciekawe, ile teraz pociag do wrocka jedzie
<Wizard> Pociąg? Brrr?
<szkodnik> Wizard, no na samolot mnie nie stac ;)
<szkodnik> a w autobusie nie wyciedze
<szkodnik> nie wysiedze*
<Wizard> Jeździ się SAMOCHODEM.
<Wizard> Jak w uesa.
<fsj> Witam, ostatnio jak patrzylem Kraków-Katowice 2h z przesiadką.
<szkodnik> Wizard, za pociag place 30zł do wro
<cameledon> jest jeszcze ktos kto "ma misję" i lubi pomagać?
<bastetmilo> jasne
<bastetmilo> cameledon: dawaj
<cameledon> właśnie przymierzam sie do instalacji ubuntu 12.04 i zastanawia mnie, czy instalujac go obok windownsa, nie popieprzy mi partycji
<szkodnik> nie
<gjm> Jak sama nie nagrzebiesz to nie.
<cameledon> tzn, czy mi nie poformatyje nic jak win podczas instalacji
<szkodnik> cameledon, cos sformowac musi ;)
<szkodnik> bo ubntu uzywa innych systemow plikow, niz windows
<szkodnik> wiec musisz miec dla niego osobne partycje
<cameledon> no właśnie. mam dwie partycje: C z winem i D z priv staff. i nie chcę nic stracic
<bastetmilo> cameledon: recznie ustawisz mu partycje i nic niewłaściwego nie sformatuje
<bastetmilo> tylko trzeba myśleć :)
<szkodnik> cameledon, ale masz jakies miejsce dla tego ubuntu?:D
<szkodnik> ubuntu musi miec wlasne partycje
<cameledon> z 70 GB mam 50 wolnego na C
<szkodnik> nie mozesz go zaisntalowac na partycjach, na ktorych masz windowsa
<Wizard> Musisz mieć partycję, przynajmniej jedną, a najlepiej dwie.
<cameledon> rozumiem, ale jak wydziele mu miejsce na C to nie sformatuje mi windowsa, tylko nowo wydzieloną partycje, tak?
<Wizard> W sensie swap na osobnej.
<Wizard> cameledon: Nie jestem pewien, czy Ubuntu pozwala na "wydzielenie" przy instalacji.
<gjm> Możesz zmniejszyć partycję z Windowsem.
<Wizard> Nigdy nie instalowałem go obok windows.
<Wizard> gjm: Instalator to umie?
<szkodnik> umie
<Wizard> Lepiej, żeby mu nic nie popsuło.
<fsj> Miałem ten sam problem i wtedy tutaj poleciliście mi uzyc gparted live
<gjm> Gparted umie.
<szkodnik> tylko trzeba najpierw upewnic sie, ze nie ma tam danych
<Wizard> O. To fajno.
<fsj> :)
<szkodnik> tzn, ze sa spakowane na pocztku partycji
<szkodnik> wtey mozna zmniejszyc i wydielic na koncu partycji druga
<gjm> No ale to sprawdza.
<Wizard> fsj, cameledon, dogadajcie się jak to zrobić.
<Wizard> Ja nie potrzebuję windows do niczego. Mam czym zajmować miejsce na dysku ;)
<cameledon> a uzywaliscie kiedys programu EaseUS Partition Master 9.1.1 Home Edition
<szkodnik> nie
<cameledon> a jak sprawdzic jak zapisana jest partycja C?
<cameledon> defragmentorem?
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> Windows, za trudne jak dla mnie ;)
<cameledon> :D
<Voldenet> Ty się śmiejesz, ale windows jest niepotrzebnie rozbudowany
<cameledon> dla mnie ubuntu jeszcze trudniejsze, ale bawilem się "liveCD" i wyglada fajnie
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie... niepotrzebnie to duże słowo, ktoś pewnie tego używa
<Wizard> Voldenet: Dostałem ostatnio laptopa z Win7 w pracy.
<Voldenet> ichnie zabezpieczenia są dość mocne, nie?
<Wizard> Ja pierdziele, po ponad 10 latach, przywitałem się z Windows i złapałem się za głowę.
<Voldenet> np. uprawnienia :D
<Wizard> Ta, trza kliknąć "Do it, bo inaczej urwę ci ryja"
<Voldenet> polecam pooglądać różne kwerendy wmi
<Wizard> I wszystko.
<cameledon> czyli wracając do tematu, jak zaczne instalowac na C to mi go sformatuje, tak? nie wydzieli mi z C nowej partycji E?
<Wizard> Kurde, ja się tam nie ogarniam.
<Voldenet> pokazują jak windows jest rozbudowany
<Voldenet> cameledon: nie ma czegoś takiego jak partycja E, partycja C i inne
<Voldenet> jest partycja 0, partycja 1 partycja 2 itp.
<Wizard> cameledon: No, DOS umarł.
<cameledon> nioe rozumiem.
<cameledon> :(
<Wizard> cameledon: Nie wiem co wydziela, a czego nie wydziela, fsj to robił, może ci powiedzieć co i jak.
<szkodnik> cameledon, jesli nigdy tego wczesniej nie robiles, to nei bw sie w zmniejszanie partycji
<szkodnik> szczegolnie systemowej
<szkodnik> mozesz sie tym pobawic na jalkiejs partycji, gdzie masz zbackupowane dane
<cameledon> to jak zainstalowac ubuntu, zeby ni stracic windowsa?
<szkodnik> wtedy jesli cos zespujesz, to po prostu sformatujesz od nowa i wrzucisz dane z powrotem
<szkodnik> na innej partycji
<Wizard> cameledon: Możesz spróbować z wubi.
<Wizard> Ale wubi ssie pałkę.
<cameledon> :D
<Voldenet> cameledon: odpal sobie diskmgmt.msc
<Voldenet> w windowsie
<Wizard> Racja, win7 potrafi zmniejszać partycje!
<Wizard> cameledon: Voldenet dobrze mówi, zmniejsz partcyję w windowsie, tak żeby było puste miejsce, a potem instalatorowi Ubuntu każ "zająć wolne miejsce"
<Wizard> Czyli widzimy się za godzinkę ;)
<fsj_> Moglibyście mnie pokierować jak sformatować pendrive'a
<Wizard> fsj_: Jasne.
<fsj_> Bo przykro by było gdyby przypadkiem poleciał linux :d
<BlessJah> gparted -> w prawym górnym wybierasz /dev/sdX
<Wizard> fsj_: Odpal Narzędzie obsługi dysków.
<BlessJah> X to jakaś literka, pewnie b lub c
<Wizard> I tam będzie.
<Voldenet> fsj_: najpierw musisz się dowiedzieć gdzie jest ten pendrive, w logach powinno być
<cameledon> chyba za słabo to ogarniam. przerzucę dane z dysku D na C i sformatuje D, na którym następnie zainstaluję linuksa
<Wizard> Voldenet, BlessJah: skończcie, proszę.
<Voldenet> Wizard: ale to najszybsza metoda
<Wizard> Voldenet: Umrzyj.
<Voldenet> Naprawdę mi tego życzysz? :(
<BlessJah> Voldenet: po rozmiarze i partycjach bedzie wiedzial
<Wizard> Voldenet: nie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: średnio zabawne
<Wizard> Voldenet, BlessJah: Polecamy *najprostszą* metodę, a nie zabawę w terminalu, jasne?
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> gparted nie jest prosty?
<BlessJah> ten graficzny
<Voldenet> no, gparted jest prosty
<Wizard> Nie jest zainstalowany.
<fsj_> Wizard mam tam dwie ikonki wygladające jak pendrive
<qermit> gparted jest zły
<Voldenet> ^ lepszy fdisk, nie?
<fsj_> Mam Gparted'a
<Wizard> fsj_: w Narzędziu dysków?
<BlessJah> Wizard: live ma gparted
<fsj_> tak
<fsj_> nie zwykłego też mam'
<Wizard> Bo to może być dysk USB też, albo karta SD.
<Wizard> Musisz po prostu wiedzieć które to z urządzeń, zazwyczaj wystarczy przeczytać ;P
<fsj_> mam tylko jednego pendrive'a podpiętego
<qermit> kiedys ludzie umieli uzywac konsole
<Wizard> qermit: Dziś nie muszą.
<cameledon> a mówicie ze linuks ile potrzebuje partycji?
<Wizard> I dlatego Ubuntu to 3 co do popularności system na świecie.
<Wizard> cameledon: Zostaw to instalatorowi.
<Wizard> On będzie wiedział co robić.
<fsj_> jedno nie ma pojemności a drugie ma tyle co mój pen
<Wizard> Tylko mu wolne miejsce na dysku zrób.
<cameledon> jak mam wolne 30GB to wystarczy?
<fsj_> więc to pen : )
<Wizard> fsj_: :P
<cameledon> raz kozie smierc, najwyzej bede mial tylko ubuntu :D
<fsj_> formatowanie woluminu= formatowanie dysku?
<Wizard> Tak.
<BlessJah> partycji
<Wizard> Precyzując.
<BlessJah> w przypadku pena zazwyczaj to jedno i to samo
<Wizard> Tak.
<cameledon> no to dzialam, do zobaczenia, albo i nie
<cameledon> :D
<Wizard> cameledon: Do zobaczenia.
<Wizard> Boże, za piętnaście dziewiąta, a ja już jestem nietrzeźwy :(
<BlessJah> fajny ten disk utility
<qermit> Wizard: oddaj promile
<Wizard> BlessJah: :|
<fsj_> No dobrze
<fsj_> a jak teraz wyciągnałem i wsadziłem pendrive'a
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesteś dorosły, wiesz co robisz
<fsj_> a go nie wykrywa
<fsj_> a używałem
<fsj_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/virtualbox-obsluga-portow-usb/
<fsj_> tego poradnika
<Wizard> VirtualBox?
<fsj_> to co jest zepsute?
<fsj_> tak
<fsj_> bo miałem problem, że nie wykrywało mi
<Wizard> W sensie, VBox na Ubuntu?
<fsj_> pamięci
<fsj_> tak
<Wizard> Hmm.. Choroba wie :D
<Wizard> Nigdy tego nie używałem.
<Voldenet> cameledon: jak będziesz miał tylko ubuntu, to da się to odratować
<Voldenet> o ile nie usuniesz partycji z windowsem
<Wizard> Ojoj :P
<fsj_> no i znowu to samo ubuntu12/msiwindu270 i nie wykrywa pendrive po ponownym podłączeniu
<fsj_> jedyny poradnik to ten o virtualboxie a nie pomaga
<fsj_> macie może jakieś pomysły?
<BlessJah> mój pen obsluguje zapis z predkoscia oszalamiajacych 3 MB/s
<Wizard> fsj_: Nie, nie znam się na VBoksie.
<Wizard> Używam go tylko, żeby odpalić pracę dyplomową od czasu do czasu.
<fsj_> aha
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/VEYj7.jpg
<fsj_> A ktoś może wie jak sobie poradzić z tym problemem?
<fsj_> lsusb nic nie pokazuje
<CookieM> wuah, co za sprzęt
<Voldenet> jak lsusb nie pokazuje nic, to nie masz obsługi usb
<BlessJah> lol, pojawilo mi sie 8 hubów w lsusb
<Voldenet> lsusb -v powinno pokazać roothuby
<BlessJah> 2x2.0 i 6x1.1
<BlessJah> do tego jakieś urządzenie od american megatrends, ale nie wiem co to jest
<BlessJah> lol, sprawdzalem na shellu i sie dziwilem
<fsj_> http://wklej.org/id/828216/
<fsj_> powyżej wynik lsusb -v.
<fsj_> Dobrze rozumiem, że brak sterowników?
<BlessJah> nie, mimo braku sterownikow powinno sie pokazywac w lsusb
<Voldenet> czemu?
<BlessJah> sproboj wpiac do innego portu
<BlessJah> z tego co widze masz co najmniej jeden port 3.0
<fsj_> tak
<fsj_> jeden 3 i 3 zwykłe
<fsj_> po zmianie portu to samo
<BlessJah> dmesg cos pokazuje?
<fsj_> http://wklej.org/id/828220/
<Voldenet> pokazuje, jak widać
<BlessJah> disk utility i wybierz check filesystem
<Voldenet> fsj_: a wrzuć /var/log/messages.log
<fsj_> BlessJah ma to odpowiednik po polsku bo nie mogę znajść
<fsj_> Voldenet : pisze, że nie ma takiego katalogu
<Voldenet> a, na ubuntu /var/log/kern.log
<Wizard> Hmm.. 12.10 mi nie wstaje na PPC :/
<Wizard> Niedobrze
<fsj_> brak dostępu
<Voldenet> fsj_: bo to pod rootem musisz
<Voldenet> sudo su
<BlessJah> fsj_: narzedzie dyskowe, to co wizard chcial
<BlessJah> `utf
<fsj_> dalej pisze, że brak dostępu
<fsj_> i o dziwo przy sudo su nie pyta o hasło
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: utf
<BlessJah> fsj_: sudo pamieta, jesli przed chwila podawales
<Voldenet> `utf8
<Voldenet> `utf-8
<Voldenet> dziwne
<Voldenet> .utf
<BlessJah> nie, to jest po prostu `utf
<Voldenet> czegoś nie pamiętam?
<fsj_> w narzędziach dysku tylko dysk twardy
<BlessJah> jakis modul niezaladowany
<Voldenet> masz utf: ąężźćół€$それはどうあ
<BlessJah> mam, widze, pisac nie moge bo
<BlessJah> enter za szybki, nie moge bo livecd i en-US
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ups, tam spacji nie nacisnąłem, powinno być それは動作
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> Nie to, żeby to komuś przeszkadzało
<BlessJah> fajne, ale na katakane to nie wyglada
<BlessJah> to japonskie szlaczki?
<Wizard> Ta.
<Wizard> Voldenet się uczył japońskiego ;]
<Wizard> Modnie ;]
<Wizard> kore, sore, are!
<Voldenet> Wizard: nie wiem czy modnie
<Voldenet> BlessJah: katakana jest teraz bezużyteczna
<BlessJah> ja tez sie uczylem, zanim to bylo modne
<Voldenet> tzn. historycznie się pisało importowane słowa hiraganą
<Voldenet> ale teraz się pisze katakaną importowane
<Wizard> No tak.
<Voldenet> a hiraganą swojskie
<Wizard> No tak.
<Voldenet> funfact, niepotrzebny do życia
<Voldenet> w sumie nie wiem po co mi japoński, jak ja nawet się do japonii nie wybieram
<BlessJah> na uniwerku na wykladzie laska rzad przede mna uczyla sie katakany, a ja z nia :]
<Wizard> Zasadniczo, to hiraganą pisze się słowa krótkie, zwyczajowo pisane hiraganą, końcówki, partykuły i inną grmatykę oraz furiganę.
<Wizard> Jest klient U1 na Windows?
<Wizard> Przydałby mi się do pracy.
<BlessJah> jest
<Wizard> O, dobrze.
<BlessJah> pelnej funkcjonalnosci nie masz, ale najwazniejsze zadanie spelnia
<Wizard> Znaczy jak pełnej funkcjonalności? U1 jest średnio funkcjonalne, to taki słaby git.
<BlessJah> zarzadzanie kontem i urzadzeniami
<Wizard> A synchronizacja plików?
<BlessJah> dziala
<BlessJah> robienie ich publicznymi tez chyba
<Wizard> Zippa ma ciągle nadzieję :)
<bastetmilo> re
<Wizard> Sup.
 * Wizard Ubuntyzuje drugiego laptopa.
<BlessJah> ja chyba zaoram to moje nieszczesne ubuntu i postawie od nowa
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze stawialem je z beta2, niby nie ma to znaczenia, ale splash w grubie jest lekko irytujacy
<Wizard> Ja stawiałem swoje z 11.10, potem aktualizowałem tym graficznym pakowaczem do 12.04 beta 1 i do tej pory żyje.
<Wizard> Bus error przy czytaniu z płyty /o\
<Wizard> Ratujcie święci pańscy.
<drathir> Wizard: płytę główną katujesz?
<szkodnik> zieeeef
<szkodnik> ide paciu
<szkodnik> dobrj nocy, paskudy
<drathir> szkodnik: kolorowych...
<bastetmilo> dobranoc karaluszki o/
<gjm> Tak.
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, jaki splash?
<BlessJah> tło znaczy się
<Stirlitz> a co z nim?
<BlessJah> jaki jest normalnie?
<Stirlitz> fioletowy? fiołkowy?
<BlessJah> no to ja mam debianowatego
<Stirlitz> eee trzeba tylko jedna paczke wywalić
<BlessJah> czarny z gwiazdami i chyba logiem debiana stylizowanym na niebieskawa galaktyke
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: taki byl default, nic nie zmienialem
<Stirlitz> desktop-base
<Stirlitz> ja tez miałem bo po jakiejs aktualizacji sie tego
<BlessJah> ii  desktop-base                           6.0.7ubuntu1                            common files for the Debian Desktop
<BlessJah> ale czemu ona sie w ogole zainstalowala?
<Stirlitz> powiedziałbym ci ale mnie wywalicie :>
<BlessJah> mozesz szepnac na ucho, jestem ciekawy
 * Stirlitz szepcze do BlessJah "chuj wie"
<BlessJah> myslalem ze jest jakis powod
<BlessJah> ale to jest dosyc zabawne, instalujesz paczke debiana, masz debianowaty obrazek
<BlessJah> instalujesz kde, masz kdeowskiego bootsplasha
<Stirlitz> żeby to sie jeszcze nazywało debianowato
<BlessJah> gdzieś w /var/log/apt/* mam desktop-base:amd64 (6.0.7ubuntu1, automatic)
<BlessJah> automatic to reason, czy co?
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<drathir> może ubu chce udawać debiana?
<drathir> w debianie też taka mam podczas startu nawet grub debianowy...
<BlessJah> utworzylem na nowo konto pocztowe w operze i nagle zaczelo dzialac
<BlessJah> dane te same podawalem, jedynie co to porty mogla sobie operka domyslne wybrac
<Stirlitz> konto pocztowe w operze? desperat.
<drathir> thunderbirda...
<Stirlitz> no!
<drathir> opera za to fajne rss ma...
<drathir> czytnika fajnego dokładnie...
<Stirlitz> Poużywałem sobie (chwilowo) cudownego mail z osx @#$%^&*())__
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: opera działa cały czas, poza nią mam też mutt
<BlessJah> co złego jest w kliencie opery?
<drathir> Stirlitz: na osx coś złe może być?
<Stirlitz> może nie może :) ale uzywalne nie jest.
<BlessJah> jak nie jest?
<drathir> BlessJah: złego raczej nic... Po prostu przejrzyściej wydaje mi się w thunderbirdzie... I łatwiej konta przenosić...
<BlessJah> moge odbierac wiadomosci, wysylac, po kliknieciu compose mam od razu wszystkie potrzebne pola i moge wybrac z ktorej skrzynki
<drathir> a jak wygląda ram tak z ciekawości?
<Stirlitz> np nie ma wrotek, cytuje też z dupy, delimiter tez jest dla tego cuda tajemnicą.
<BlessJah> drathir: jak kazdy inny browser, potrafi i gigabajt zezrec
<BlessJah> wrotek?
<Stirlitz> uhm wrote jest zupełnie niekonfigurowalne
<drathir> BlessJah: a jako przeglądarka to opera moim zdaniem najlżejsza ze wszystkich, ale jak się ram zachowuje z klientem poczty włączonym, duża roznica?
<Stirlitz> żeby sie jeszcze jako tako ze srodowiskiem komponowała.
<drathir> Stirlitz: a teraz już nawet chyba ikonka O obok zegara jest...
<BlessJah> drathir: uzywam od zawsze z mailem i potrafi zjesc gigabajt przy, pi razy drzwi, 30 tabach
<Stirlitz> tylko za duża pewnie
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: z awesome albo wmii?
<BlessJah> fakt, troche wkurza w awesome ta czerwona ikonka
<Stirlitz> nie pamietam w gnome tez wygladała okropnie.
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak mialoby wygladac cytowanie (w operze jest linia naglowkowa a potem '> tresc')
<drathir> teraz chyba już troszkę lepiej wygląda ta ikonka niż kiedyś...
<BlessJah> drathir: na chwile obecna, po restarcie: 22 taby, 543 mega ramu
<BlessJah> kazalem jej wszystkie wiadomosci zasysac, zeby byly dostepne offline, wiec moze nieco wiecej niz zwykle zjadla sprawdzajac maila
<drathir> mnie dziwi bardziej po kiego skype chce dostęp do root-a na zwykłym userze...
<BlessJah> microsoft
<drathir> BlessJah: no też coś tak mi się zdaje...
<BlessJah> zrób chroota
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy jakis rootkit bedzie
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ja nie wiem jak to sie teraz robi, jak dostaję wiadomosci od zarządu to jest jakies cos niebieskie i milion niepowycinanych nagłówków razem z informacjami o niemaniu wirusów.
<BlessJah> screen?
<drathir> nigdy wcześniej nie chciał, a teraz od osoby słyszałem, że woła o hasło do root-a...
<BlessJah> jesli chodzi o wirusy, to jest to wina wysylajacego, NOD32 kiedys dodawal za kazdym razem te swoja stopke, teraz wszedzie stawiam avasta
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ale ja wiem jak to ma normalnie wygladać, czytnik ma zrobić normalna wrotkę, wyciać podpis i ustawić kursor tam gdzie chce odpowiadać.
<drathir> Stirlitz: przepuszczane przez jakiegoś av źle skonfigurowanego?
<BlessJah> co to jest ta wrotka
<Stirlitz> srał pies juz te antywirusy ale czemu outlook cytuje na niebiesko i u góry?
<Stirlitz> znak czasu musi, ja sobie nie wyobrazam korespondencji z paroma osobami i cytowaniem pod tym na co odpowiadamy
<drathir> kodowanie musi być dodane jako cytat główna wiadomość...
<drathir> spróbuj coś do siebie wysłać cytując będzie tak samo?
<drathir> następnie jeśli nie spróbuj wysłać za pomocą przekaz dalej i zobacz czy tak się nie zrobi...
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: de facto w oknie edycji masz tylko tresc wiadomosci, ewentualnie potem dwie linie i podpis
<drathir> a najlepiej sprawdzić plain texta jak wygląda...
<BlessJah> gdyby opera miala wymuszac toppposting, to powinny byc dwie linie od gory i kursor w pierwszej
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ja podejrzewam ze opera to dobrze robi. Bo oni się tam jeszcze ostali.
<BlessJah> tak, opera to dobrze robi - jesli ktos odpisuje nad wiadomoscia, to robi to z wlasnej nieprzymuszonej woli
<Stirlitz> zresztą napisz cos na stirlit maupa ubuntu pl zobaczymy jak to działa
<Stirlitz> a nawet stirlitz
<drathir> hmmm... gmail odpowiadając przynajmniej w mobilnej wersji na BB też nad kogoś wiadomością dawał kursor i to w sumie zrozumiałe, bo czym nowsza wiadomość powinna być bliżej początku...
<BlessJah> no, to skoro juz wiem co to wrotka, to wrotka jest, z data i mailem
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, jest ok, cl.ly/JPM4
<BlessJah> tak, u mnie wyglada tak samo
 * qermit zmienił monitor 16:10 na 10:16
<drathir> a tak z ciekawości to mutta długo używasz bezpieczne to? Szyfrowania obsługuje?
<qermit> nie
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: no to wrotka jest, cytowanie jest, delimiter jest
<drathir> qermit: pivot?
<qermit> drathir: tak, teraz mam monitor tylko do irssi
<BlessJah> drathir: klient jak klient, obsługuje szyfrowanie (ssl), obsługuje gpg
<BlessJah> mam skonfigurowane tak, ze bez tls sie nie polaczy
<drathir> BlessJah: to fajnie muszę się zapoznać...
<Stirlitz> Ja kiedyś też używałem i slrna. W pewnym momencie zapomniałem skrótów i nieużywam ;)
<drathir> w sumie jako samo powiadamianie dobra rzecz jeśli cyklicznie potrafi odświeżac,a zapewne tak...
<BlessJah> Mail, Chdir, Reply, Delete, Undelete, Quit, poza tym enter do otwierania i przewijania, pg up/down do przewijania i strzałki do przechodzenia następna/poprzenia (wolałbym zamienić z pg up/down - trochę to wkurza na symbianie)
<BlessJah> obsuga mutta jest prosta, z czasem się coraz więcej skrótów poznaje i jest jeszcze lepiej
<drathir> w sumie ja teraz między 10 oknami w screen-ie na tel skacze więc dobra rzecz i się przyda...
<BlessJah> drathir: właśnie dlatego używam opery, działa cały czas i odświeża non stop
<BlessJah> to jedyny program, poza ssh/irssi, który jest zawsze włączony, niezależnie od tego co robię
<drathir> BlessJah: tylko zmien w opcjach zaawansowanych szyfrowania w operze...
<BlessJah> zaawansowanych? podając adres smtp i imap miałem checkboksy Use TLS
<drathir> niestety słabsze też są na liście chyba ze względów kompatybilności...
<BlessJah> 'Secure connection (TLS)' dokładnie
<drathir> a to ok
<BlessJah> jest ssl3 tls1 tls1.1 i tls1.2
<BlessJah> które są te słabsze?
<qermit> tls > ssl
<BlessJah> wiem
<drathir> ale w głównych przeglądarki www też zmieniałes w zaawansowanych, bo niewiadomo czy nie ma wspólnych... Tam w przeglądarki zaawansowanych są metody szyfrowania i słabsze warto wywalic żeby źle ustawione serwery w negocjacjach nie mogły wybrać...
<BlessJah> drathir: chodzi ci o algorytm i długość klucza?
<BlessJah> 128 bitowy AES i tak dalej?
<drathir> rzadko, bo rzadko może się takie coś zdarzyć, ale w sumie tylko raz się ustawia i długo nie zajmuje...
<drathir> tak dokładnie...
<BlessJah> qermit: w sumie odfajkowałem ssl3 i tls1, wyglada na to ze moje serwery wspieraja tls 1.1 albo 1.2, wiec niech tak zostanie
<BlessJah> drathir: mam 3-DES AES i ARC4, w wersjach 128, 168 i 256 bit (256 tylko AES)
<BlessJah> mówisz, że które lepiej odfajkować?
<drathir> qermit: w sumie tls a ssl to nie jeden czort z tego co kiedyś czytałem?
<qermit> drathir: TLS 1.0 is "SSL 3.1"
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: dostales odpowiedz z mutta?
<drathir> roznica taka że ssl musisz się łączyć na określony port który jest tylko szyfrowany, a tls oferuje autonegocjacje i na tym samym porcie chyba potrafi szyfrowanie nawiązać czy jakoś tak...
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, uhm, tak jak napisałeś.
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> to teraz za oczernianie, musisz opery uzywac
<BlessJah> przez miesiac
<qermit> bleee
<qermit> już bym wolał The Bat używać
<BlessJah> lol, to jeszcze zyje?
<Stirlitz> pewnie na osx sie bedzie dobrze komponować, ale nie chce mi się.
<drathir> ale to tak pobieżnie kiedyś tylko czytałem, bo coś tam w apachu chyba ustawialem...
<BlessJah> wow, zyje i ma sie dobrze
<drathir> qermit: the bat pamiętam że coś innowacyjnego wprowadzał jako pierwszy tylko co?
<qermit> na pewno nie był to utf8
<qermit> pewnie filtrowanie spamu
<drathir> BlessJah: wywalil bym rc4 i 3des i wszystko poniżej 256
<drathir> rc4 używa google
<Stirlitz> ech idę, garb mi się dzisiaj powiększył, mozecie oficjalnie mówić do mnie dziadku.
<qermit> oO?
<qermit> garb?
<drathir> ale zauważyłem, że na różnych przeglądarkach czasami różne metody szyfrowania zaskakują, ff przeważnie camelie stosuje czy jak mu tam...
<Stirlitz> qermit, no 4 z przodu.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: urodziny 40 masz?
<BlessJah> tudziez miales wczoraj, bo juz po polnocy jest?
<qermit> Stirlitz: skoro masz 40 lat to musisz być dziwny skoro jesteś na ircu
<qermit> w tym wieku to się siedzi w fotelu bujanym przed telewizorem, a nogi ma się przykryte kocem
<Stirlitz> jeszcze was zaskoczę :>
<BlessJah> nie gadaj, bedziesz ojcem?
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> ide spac, jutro rano wczesnie wstaje
<BlessJah> o/
<Stirlitz> Jestem ojcem.
<Stirlitz> Dżem tak jakos śpiewał, nie? jestem soooobie ojcem...
<BlessJah> do trzech razy sztuka
<Stirlitz> Branco! jak to mawiał pewien zawodnik z poczatków tego kanału.
<drathir> BlessJah: kolorowych...
<drathir> btw... "jutro" hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-13
<dweller> jakieś ciekawe tematy na noc? :<
<garr> się zastanawiam czy mi się opłaca iść spać
<garr> o 7 muszę wyjechać
<garr> czyli o 6 musiałbym wstać
<garr> zostały mi niecałe 4 godziny
<garr> od tego odjąć czas zaśnięcia
<garr> chyba jednak będę kodził
<garr> btw, kiedy ma wyjść 12.10?
<dweller> w październiku? :3
<dweller> pewnie koło 20 jak zawsze
<garr> szkoda
<garr> bo 04 mi się już prawie rozwaliło
<garr> a nie chce mi się instalować drugi raz tego samego
<dweller> samo sie nie rozwaliło
<garr> wiadomo
<garr> apdety to zrobiły
<dweller> not rly
<ftpd> 18:50:11 |    BlessJah   | Jefferson: we'll this is polish channel, join #ubuntu, use google, and, in mosta cases, compiling kernel is pointless
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jesteś naprawdę idiotą. Jak można mówić ludziom, że kompilacja kernela jest 'pointless', kiedy a) jest to esencją Linuksa; b) daje mega boost na wydajności; c) stara zasada - człowiek szuka A, dostaje odpowiedź 'A to kupa, użyj B'.
<garr> daje wzrost na wydajności jak jest odpowiednio użyte i skompilowane
<ftpd> No tak. Natomiast autorytatywne (bo tak traktuę kogoś z @ na oficjalnym kanale wsparcia - że ma wiedzę) stwierdzenie 'nie warto' jest mega, mega, mega słabe.
<ftpd> Warto, jeśli chcesz. Nie warto, jeśli masz po prostu używać. istotą Linuksa jest MOŻLIWOŚĆ, jest WOLNOŚĆ oraz WYBÓR. Pisanie z góry 'nie warto' ssie, bo informuje niedoświadczonego, że... nie warto. Tymczasem, to bzdura.
<ftpd> Dla mnie jest krótka piłka: uprawnienia administracyjne na kanale technicznym MUSI mieć osoba, która posiada wiedzę.
<ftpd> Lamer się po prostu nie nadaje. Nie i już. To nie jest 'Strażnik Teksasu', tylko 'dbanie o poziom'.
<ftpd> Dlatego nie potrafię zrozumieć decyzji, w efekcie której BlessJah ma @. Jest lamerem, nie ma wiedzy -> nie nadaje się.
<dweller> może i boost robi
<DaZ> ftpd++
<DaZ> wzruszyłę się ;_;
<ftpd> Autografy w szatni.
<garr> ftpd: nie za późno na takie wywody?
<garr> ;]
<ftpd> Wróciłem z cyklicznego piwa.
<ftpd> Czytam i ręcę łamię.
<DaZ> jak ty możesz to czytać
<ftpd> No nie?
<DaZ> no jak >:
<DaZ> czy ja wiem czy kernelowanie kompila daje boost do wydajności
<DaZ> placebo na pewno :f
<ftpd> Mniej alokowania pamieci, jak wywalisz nikomu nie potrzebne dynksy od pcipci.
<ftpd> I tak dalej.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Jasne, w 2012 roku, przy prockach milion-core i 8 GB ramu w konsumenckim dekstopie, to kest wydajnosc na poziomie 5. miejsca po pzecinku.
<ftpd> Ale - ZAWSZE COS :P
 * ftpd & gentoo roots.
<DaZ> no to emerge world
<DaZ> wtedy to już 4 miejsce po pzecinku :x
<ftpd> ;-)
<DaZ> ale ładnie sie uśmiechasz.
<ftpd> Oglądam apple keynote.
<ftpd> Gej-smile, te sprawy.
<tajwanuser> cze
<cameledon> witam. jest ktos chetny do pomocy?
<cameledon> :d
<cameledon> bo nie moge zainstalowac ubuntu
<cameledon> tzn. moge, ale nie wiem jaki system plikow wybrac
<BlessJah> ext4
<cameledon> no juz znalazlem :P
<cameledon> a dlaczego nie mam polskich znakow?
<BlessJah> żółw
<BlessJah> jesli sie pokazalo, ale nie mozesz pisac, to zmien uklad klawiatury
<cameledon> moge zmienic na jeden z posrod czterech, ale w zadnym nie ma
<BlessJah> aaa, podczas instapewnie wybrales instalacje po angielsku?
<cameledon> jescze nie zainstalowalem. dzialam na razie li"live USB"
<BlessJah> po instalacji w ustawiniach -> jezyk doinstaluj polski i bedziesz mogl zmienic klawiature
<cameledon> ok
<cameledon> to jeszcze jedno
<cameledon> mam wolna partycje, w windowsie oznaczona jest litera D
<cameledon> i ja mam podzielic na trzy partycje dla ubu, tak?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jak duza jest ta paetycja?
<cameledon> 30gb
<BlessJah> ile masz ramu?
<cameledon> tylko 1gb
<BlessJah> malo
<cameledon> wiem, to tylko netbook. nie bede programowal ani zajmowal sie grafika
<cameledon> tylko do netu komp mi potrzebny i do muzyki, czasem do filmu
<BlessJah> podziel na 10Gi8 dla '/', 18GiB dla '/home', 2GiB na 'swap'
<BlessJah> albo na 28GiB dla '/' i 2GiB dla 'swap'
<cameledon> kolejnosc tworzenia partycji jest dowolna czy taka jak napisales?
<BlessJah> dowolna
<cameledon> ok. to ide probowac.
<cameledon> niech Cie Jah Bless ;]
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> wracam spac, nie wiem jakim cudem, ale nastawilem budzik sporo za wczesnie
<cameledon> instalowac odrazu dodatkowe oprogramowanie, czy lepiej poozniej samemu sobie dodawac to co mi jest potrzebne?
<BlessJah> od razu
<cameledon> ok
<BlessJah> ze tez chce ci sie o 8 rano, nikogo tutaj praktycznie nie ma o tej porze
<cameledon> ja wstalem o 2 bo mialem zaczac nowa prace w piekarni, ale mnie wydymali :d
<cameledon> i szefu nie przyszedl a innie nie wiedzieli co ze mna zrobic, to wrocilem do domu :D
<BlessJah> przyjda za dwie godziny, jak juz zacza prace, a najlepie to od 15 jak zaczna konczyc i szkole i prace
<kretu> BlessJah: niektórzy od 8 pracują ;-]
<kretu> dzień dobry
<cameledon> zobaczymy, strasznie mi pomogles, powinienem dac rade
<kretu> przepraszam za spóxnienie, kawe musiałem zaaplikować
<cameledon> siema
<cameledon>  te ext4 to z ksiegowaniem jest tylko
<BlessJah> tak, to wlasnie to
<kretu> jak chcesz bez journalingu, to dajesz reiserfs
<kretu> albo xfs
<BlessJah> nie, ma dac ext4, bo nie wie co to ksiegowanie
<cameledon> jak ja nie wiem co to journaling
<cameledon> zielony jestem
<kretu> cameledon: google powiedzą
<kretu> ale BlessJah ma racje, lepiej z ksiegowanie filesystem
<cameledon> wlasnie od tego google to mi sie wszystko placze
<cameledon> za duzo informacji
<BlessJah> nie ma potrzeby szukac na razie
<cameledon> jest mnostwo odmian tego linuksa, do tego kazda admiana ma swoja odmiane :D
<BlessJah> dystrybucji
<kretu> wszystkie podobne
<cameledon> ja chce go wogle zainstalowac, pobawic sie i dopiero potem zaczne kombinowac
<BlessJah> ide spac
<BlessJah> o/
<cameledon> dbrnc
<cameledon> jeszcze raz dzieki
<zuo> dzień dobry :)
<cameledon> dobry
<cameledon> pytanie na poczatek :D
<zuo> mam takie pytanie, jaka jest zastępcza sieć na polskie kanały typu #katowice? Bo przez poznań nie mogę się połączyć... :>
<cameledon> dlaczego nie moge utworzyc partycji SWAP, pisze ze musi byc ukosnik, czyli powinno byc /swap?
<zuo> Tak
<sisteczko> Witam. Po upgrade 10.04 -> 12.04 Okazał się problem z zamontowaniem moich macierzy raid (linux software raid, md). Czy ktoś z obecnych ma doświadczenie i chciałby spróbować mi pomóc?
<zuo> cameledon tak samo jak dla home jest /home
<cameledon> dzieki, wszedzie jest napisane /home  z ukosnikiem, a SWAP pisza bez ukosnika
<cameledon> a co to jest partycja wymiany?
<zuo> sisteczko - gratuluję odwagi takiego posunięcia, bo zwykle nic dobrego nie wychodzi po upgrade starszej wersji do nowszej... lepsza jest zawsze czysta instalacja, z usunięciem niektórych folderów konfiguracyjnych
<zuo> cameledon no to jest właśnie /swap
<sisteczko> Tak... cieszę się, że okazałem się odważnym... ;-)
<cameledon> no to mam taka partycje, ale pisze mi ze dobrze by byo gdybym ja utwotzyl :D
<zuo> cameledon to fajnie, że ją wskazałeś podczas instalacji ;)
<cameledon> nie rozumiem :/
<cameledon> dopiero instaluje i jestem na etapie dzielenia partycji
<cameledon> zw
<zuo> cameledon system dzieli się na główny z samym ukośnikiem / kolejna partycja swap, zależy ile masz miejsca - 2GB wystarczy, oraz /home takie musisz mieć... Potem możesz instalować
<kretu> sisteczko: a co mówia logi?
<sisteczko> Szczegóły zamieściłem na http://askubuntu.com/questions/186666/mdadm-fails-after-10-04-12-04-upgrade
<sisteczko> kretu: Logów jako takich nie mam, ale myślę że nie będą one takie ważne. To nie jest awaria sprzętowa.
<sisteczko> Poza tym, tak jak napisałem na askubuntu, zdarzenie dotyczy poza upgradem również 2-krotnego przeinstalowania systemu.
<sisteczko> Jeśli trzeba, mogę przetłumaczyć na polski to, co napisałem na stronie askubuntu.
<Stirlitz> sisteczko, resetuje się zamiast startować?
<sisteczko> Nie. grub rescue mnie wita.
<sisteczko> Ale to nie jest problem - problemem jest zamontowanie moich raid-ów. Nie mogę tego zrobić z poziomu live-cd.
<sisteczko> Wygląda na to, że instalator coś pomieszał z super-blokami.
<sisteczko> Wyszukałem na Sieci, że jest znany problem związany za 12.04 polegający na tym, że próbuje montować raid zanim pozna wszystkie dyski twarde podłączone do kompa. I pewnie tak się stało:
<sisteczko> zauważył tylko /dev/sde i potraktował go oddzielnie. Teraz wygląda na to, jakbym miał dwa komplety macierzy raid: jeden oryginalny oparty na, sd[b-d] + sdf i jeden oparty tylko na /dev/sde.
<jacekowski> no to teraz masz opcje taka ze wywal raid na sde
<jacekowski> i doloz ten dysk spowrotem do tego drugiego raidu
<sisteczko> Tak. Pytanie: jak to zrobić, aby na pewno nie zniszczyć niczego bardziej.
<sisteczko> Bo mdadm --create (z tego co wiem) NADPISUJE superbloki
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Zaraz, superbloki, mdadm?
<Wizard> Chyba pomyliłem kanały :D
<jacekowski> sisteczko: pokaz /proc/mdstat
<sisteczko> Superblok = pierwsze 512 bajtów partycji md, w której są zawarte inf. o tym, do jakiej macierzy i w jakim miejscu ona należy
<sisteczko> >jacekowski: Zaraz wkleję na irc, tylko niech skopiuję.
<jacekowski> na pastebina
<sisteczko> paste - co? :-) Nigdy tego nie używałem. Może szybciej będzie, gdy wkleję na mój serwer.
<sisteczko> paste - co? :-) Nigdy tego nie używałem. Może szybciej będzie, gdy wkleję na mój serwer?
<jacekowski> naucz sie uzywac pastebina
<jacekowski> pastebin.com
<jacekowski> albo apt-get install pastebinit
<jacekowski> cat /proc/mdstat | pastebinit
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Oto mój pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202023/
<jacekowski> tylko tyle?
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Wykonam teraz mdadm --assemble --scan
<sisteczko> Po tym pojawi się więcej.
<sisteczko> Nie pojawiło się, bo widzi podwójną definicję raid. Oto szczegóły, tj. /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202027
<jacekowski> wywal te macierze ztego pliku
<jacekowski> i niech wykrywa automatycznie
<sisteczko> jacekowski: ok
<sisteczko> Oto efekt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202032
<sisteczko> A oto cat /proc/mdstat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202033/
<sisteczko> Ta macierz z partycjami /dev/sd[bcdf]5 powinna być typu RAID6, a macierz z partycjami /dev/sd[bcdf]6 powinna być typu RAID5.
<jacekowski> wyglada na to ze przyda sie backup
<jacekowski> ew, mozesz zamiast --scan podac recznie dyski
<sisteczko> jacekowski: ok
<sisteczko> Backupu nie mam...
<jacekowski> sisteczko: zrob mdadm --examine /dev/sdb
<sisteczko> jacekowski: ok
<jacekowski>  /dev/sdb5 az do sdf5
<jacekowski> i wklej na pastebina wyniki wszystkich
<jacekowski> zrob tez sdb6 do sdf6
<jacekowski> powinienes moc zrobic mdadm --examine /dev/sd[bcdf]5
<jacekowski> sisteczko: ?
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Oto wynik:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202038
<jacekowski> z examine?
<jacekowski> a zrob mdadm --examine /dev/sd[bcdf]5
<jacekowski> i to samo ale z 6
<sisteczko> A... przepraszam, nie dodałem nr partycji.
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Oto wyniki:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202041
<jacekowski> sisteczko: ok, mdadm --stop --scan
<sisteczko> jacekowski: ok
<jacekowski> sisteczko: i zobacz czy /proc/mdstat jest czysty po tym
<jacekowski> powinno wszystko wylaczyc
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Tak, jest czysty.
<jacekowski> mdadm -v --assemble --force /dev/md0 /dev/sd{b,c,d,e,f}5
<jacekowski> zrob takie cos
<jacekowski> i pokaz wynik i pokaz /proc/mdstat
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Czy ma znaczenie, czy zamiast /dev/md0 wpiszę /dev/md6?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> i potem jeszcze pokaz mdadm -D /dev/md6
<jacekowski> iiiiiii?
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Już: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202052
<jacekowski> no to badziej skomplikowane teraz bedzie
<jacekowski> 5 to bylo raid5?
<sisteczko> nie, na odwrót
<sisteczko> Wszystkie dyski zdrowe, więc w sumie można by nawet ten /dev/sde zignorować.
<sisteczko> sd[..]5 -> raid6 a sd[..]6 -> raid5
<jacekowski> mdadm --create --assume-clean --level=6 --raid-devices=5 /dev/md6 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdc5 /dev/sdd5 /dev/sde5 /dev/sdf5
<jacekowski> powinno zapytac o potwierdzenie
<jacekowski> i pokazac co mysli
<jacekowski> zanim potwierdzisz pokaz co wyplulo
<sisteczko> właśnie, właśnie: oto wynik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202057
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> no wyglada na to ze pasuje
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Czy create nie nadpisuje niczego?
<jacekowski> jedyny problem jest z kolejnoscia
<jacekowski> ale ta informacja jest uszkodzona
<jacekowski> wiec jedyne co pozostaje to liczyc na cud ze bedzie pasowala bcdef
<sisteczko> Kolejność powinna być właśnie taka, ale głowy nie dam.
<jacekowski> no to potwierdz
<sisteczko> A jeśli nie będzie pasować? Widziałem jakiś skrypt potrafiący sprawdzić _wszystkie permutacje_ i podpiąć właściwą
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy bedziesz w stanie system plikow zamontowac
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<sisteczko> Rozumiem, że to nie jest destrukyjna komenda, tak?
<jacekowski> sama komenda nie jest, ale potem zacznie przebudowywac macierz, i jesli zle kolejnosc trafisz to jestes w dupie
<sisteczko> ok. A jest możliwość zabronienia przebudowania?
<jacekowski> nie
<sisteczko> Bo macierz na 100% jest czysta i nie potrzebuje przebudowywania
<sisteczko> Czyli, mam tylko jedną szansę, tak?
<jacekowski> chyba ze mozesz zrobic backupa
<sisteczko> 5TB? Niestety, nie mam takich środków.
<jacekowski> tzn. jesli mu sie calkiem nie bedzie zgadzalo to powinien wywalic blad i zatrzymac przebudowe
<jacekowski> ale wyglada na to ze sie zgadzaja numerki
<jacekowski> bo sde to masz urzadzenie 3
<jacekowski> czyli pasowaloby
<sisteczko> Tak... jaki jest warunek, że zacznie odbudowywanie?
<cameledon> w koncu udało się zainstalowac te ubuntu, ale niesetty chodzi wolniej od windowsa
<jacekowski> sisteczko: to ze zacznie przebudowe masz gwarantowane
<cameledon> bede musial zainstalowac jakas inna wersje
<Lasoty> cameledon: pamiętaj że windows tylko na dzień dobry chodzi szybko :)
<sisteczko> Bardzo się boję tego, że wszystko stracę. Chyba wtedy skoczę z mostu... :-(
<Lasoty> potem jest coraz gorzej :)
<jacekowski> Lasoty: gowno prawda
<Lasoty> jacekowski: uzasadnij odpowiedź
<jacekowski> sisteczko: mozesz sprobowac na drugiej macierzy ew. jesli tam masz mniej wazne dane
<jacekowski> Lasoty: windows dziala u mnie tak samo szybko jak dzien po instalacji
<Lasoty> jacekowski: i wyrażaj się
<sisteczko> jacekowski: nie mam wszystkich backupów tego, co jest na tej macierzy. Szczególnie tej RAID6
<cameledon> mam trzy lata bez reinstalki i wiem co to znaczy :D dlatego zainstalowalem ubu, ale polecialem na grubo i zassalem "najlepsz wersje" a kompa mam miernego
<jacekowski> sisteczko: to moze zrob test na raid5
<jacekowski> sisteczko: najpierw
<Lasoty> jacekowski: no to gratuluję, jesteś wyjątkiem.
<jacekowski> sisteczko: albo zrob backup polowy
<sisteczko> Ostatecznie na RAID5 mam tylko filmy i z nimi mogę się pożegnać. Tylko, że... permutacji zbioru 5 elementów jest zdaje się 5!, czyli 120. Więc potrzebowałbym 119 macierzy, aby mieć pewność że ta ostatnia prawidłowo się zamontuje
<Lasoty> cameledon: unity jest dosyć zasobożerne
<jacekowski> sisteczko: tzn. kup 3TB dysk i zrob backup tego raid5
<Lasoty> możesz doinstalować sobie lżejsze środowisko
<jacekowski> sisteczko: i potem przebuduj
<cameledon> Lasoty: dlatego zainstaluje xubuntu
<sisteczko> jacekowski: rozumiem. Pewnie tak zrobię.
<jacekowski> raid to nie backup
<Lasoty> cameledon: do wyboru masz m.in.: lxde, xface, gnome2, gnome3
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Przynbajmniej problem jest zawężony.
<jacekowski> na przyszlosc - osobny backup
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Wiem, wiem.
<cameledon> no wlasnie, jak dla laika to teoche tego za duzo
<Lasoty> cameledon: nie musisz od nowa instalować systemu, żeby zmienić środowisko graficzne
<jacekowski> ja mam raid0 na moje dane i potem backup w osobnym miejscu na raid5
<cameledon> czlowiek sie chce przerzucic na cos fajnego,a le za duzo tego na raz
<jacekowski> fizycznie inna maszyna
<cameledon> Lasoty: a jak zainstalowac same srodowisko?
<Lasoty> cameledon: wiesz, możesz na początku zainstalować wszystkie, zobaczyć, które Ci najbardziej pasują, a następnie zdecydować się na konkretne środowisko.
<cameledon> Lasoty: powiedzmy ze chce zaczac od srodowiska lxde
<Lasoty> w Ubuntu Software Center w szukajce wpisz nazwę środowiska
<cameledon> a ok. popatrze w takim razie
<Lasoty> po zainstalowaniu musisz w ekranie logowania wybrać środowisko, do którego chcesz się zalogować
<cameledon> a jak mam logowanie automatyczne?
<Lasoty> zawsze możesz się wylogować :)
<cameledon> to bede mial mozliwosc wyboru, czy to tez musze zmienic?
<cameledon> ano tak :P
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Chyba mam sposób na upewnienie się, że nie nastąpi rebuild macierzy: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery . Trzeba ją stworzyć jako "degraded"
<jacekowski>   no to zrob
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Jest tam napisane, że Twoja komenda automatycznie tworzy macierz w trybie "degraded". Jedyny problem w tym, że nadpisuje superbloki - ale te są już zachowane w naszym pastebinie.
<Lasoty> cameledon: zapoznaj się też z tym artykułem: http://jakilinux.org/programy/pulpit/
<jacekowski> mdadm --create --assume-clean --level=6 --raid-devices=5 /dev/md6 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdc5 /dev/sdd5 /dev/sde5 missing
<jacekowski> zrob takie cos
<jacekowski> musi byc jeden dysk jako missing zeb ystworzylo jako degraded
<cameledon> Lasoty: to bedzie to: GUI login manager for LXDE?
<sisteczko> jacekowski: Tam tego nie pisze. Jeszcze się upewnię z innego źródła i robię.
<cameledon> ja nie paniemaju po english to lot :D
<Lasoty> cameledon: chwilka
<cameledon> ok
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Lasoty> cameledon: a jest na 1 pozycji?
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: cześć :)
<Lasoty> cameledon: swoją drogą, czemu nie wybrałeś podczas instalacji języka polskiego?
<cameledon> mam polski
<cameledon> nie umiem tego znaleźć w Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu, ale jest to na stronie xfce.org
<Lasoty1> cameledon: zaraz zaraz
<Lasoty1> to chcesz xface czy lxde?
<Lasoty1> z resztą możesz mieć oba
<cameledon> a no bo wlasnie zmienilem zdanie i na poczatek chce xfce
<cameledon> trochę jest tych plików muszę sciagnac kazdy po kolei?
<cameledon> z http://archive.xfce.org/xfce/4.10/
<Lasoty> cameledon: czekaj, bo mnie chwilę nie było
<bastetmilo> oO. Fajne ogłoszenie, nawet można zdalnie, ale dlaczego wstawili tam "kontakt z klientem w celu ustalania cczegoś tam".
<bastetmilo> Pewnie niepoważna firma, skoro nie ma PMa.
<Lasoty> cameledon: wpisz w USC (Ubuntu Software Center) po prostu xubuntu-desktop
<Lasoty> i nie musisz się niczym więcej martwić
<cameledon> ok. po prostu zainstalowac to to
<Lasoty> tak jest
<cameledon> ok, dzieki ziom :)
<Lasoty> jeśli wybierzesz lxde to też możesz od razu wpisać lubuntu-desktop
<shpaq> ftpd: pamiętam, zostałbyś naturalizowanym warszawianinem ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: o_O
<shpaq> Wizard: co?
<Wizard> O co chodzi z Warszawianinem?
<shpaq> a o nic
<shpaq> taka tam hermetyczna perwersja
<Wizard> http://www.friendshipismagic.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9452&d=1341514337
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9kanefu> (at www.friendshipismagic.org)
<kamiljk8> z góry przepraszam choć nie wiem za bardzo za co... Script assist mi namieszał trochę...
<Wizard> drathir: Hm?
<drathir> Wizard: coś robiło moje irssi bo grzebałem w nim scriptassistem, ale nie wiem za bardzo co takiego...
<Wizard> * drathir has quit (Quit: leaving)
<Wizard> Ale narobiło!
<drathir> aha wychodziło i wchodziło cały czas?
<drathir> wywalilem już wszystkie dodatki, więc powinno już być dobrze...
<gjm> Dobry dzień.
<Biszkopcik> dzien dobry ;>
<Biszkopcik> <Mjodek> muzyczka irlandzka taka fajna
<Biszkopcik> <Khazi> CHCE TO NA POGRZEBIE MOIM :
<Biszkopcik> <Mjodek>Ja to na moim chce ¿eby
<Biszkopcik> <Mjodek> przy opuszczaniu trumny do grobu
<Biszkopcik> <Mjodek> puscili muzyczke z tetrisa
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: na bashu jestes ;p
<drathir> bry.. tak w ogole...
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Wie.
<Biszkopcik> btw. myslalem ze wklejam ten tekst na soredzie
<Biszkopcik> a tu zonk
<Biszkopcik> ubuntu
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<drathir> Przekliniak: utf
<ftpd> http://www.dokimos.org/ajff/
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> `utf8
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: szybki jesteś :P
<gjm> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> Doh.
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: nie siedze 24/7 tam
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<drathir> Przekliniak: utf8
<Biszkopcik> dobra spadam
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: ja też nie.
<drathir> Przekliniak: obrażony na mnie czy jak?
<gjm> `utf-8
<drathir> kto krzywdę przekliniakowi zrobił? :(
<gjm> Nie ma tej funkcji ;o
<Wizard> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> Żyje.
<Wizard> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> `UTF-8
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> ZEPSULI!
<gjm> Sprawdzałem na query i nie ma.
<Thorbjorn> Elo testował ktoś już tą bete?
<Wizard> Cześć, Thorbjorn.
<Wizard> Tę. Ja próbowałem zrobić update.
<Wizard> Ale okazało się, że mi się popsuło dvd w laptopie.
<uosiu> Czołem. Mam sobie ubuntu 12.04 postawione na szyfrowanych partycjach po fedorze 16. Kilka partycji z dm-cryptem a w nich ext4 i XFS.
<uosiu> Wszystkie partycje mają te same hasła
<uosiu> Czy jest możliwość zrobić "coś" żebym podawał hasło tylko raz zamiast kilka razy?
<Wizard> W sensie przy montowaniu dm-crypta?
<uosiu> tak
<DaZ> lvm? :F
<DaZ> chociaz nie wiem czy to to zrobi.
<uosiu> Nie mam lvm
<DaZ> ewentualnie jakiś skomplikowany system kluczy
<uosiu> mam dwa dyski w laptopie i ~8 partycji
<drathir> do topic-u... Kto skrzywdził Przekliniak-a?
<DaZ> skrzywdził? >:
<drathir> DaZ: wybrakowany teraz jest to ktoś go musiał skrzywdzić...
<BlessJah> instalator ubuntu tworzy swapoplik?
<ftpd> Partycję.
<ftpd> Przy tym auto-podziale.
<ftpd> Tylko tak 'trochę' nie myśli i wali double ram. Na maszynie z 96 GB ramu stwierdził, że swapa zrobi 50 GB (żeby pozostałe 23 GB dysku zostały na system).
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<ftpd> Dlatego ja to załatwiam inaczej;
<ftpd> part / --fstype ext4 --size 1 --grow --asprimary
<ftpd> part swap --size 2048
<ftpd> Na sztywno wszędzie kickstartem walę 2048.
<Wizard> W sumie oddzielna partycja na swap jest trochę zbędna, skoro Ubuntu już domyślnie się nie "hibernuje"
<Drathir> Wizard: a do pliku nie potrafi się hibernac?
<Wizard> Nie jestem pewien.
<cameledon> koledzy, gdzie mogę znaleśź nakłakę lubuntu na ubuntu? :D
<cameledon> dzisiaj ktos mi pokazał jak to zrobic z xubuntu, ale nie mogę tego powtórzyć :(
<Drathir> cameledon: sudo apt-get install lxde  -zapewne...
<Drathir> cameledon: sudo apt-get install xfce4  -do drugiego...
<cameledon> jak mógłbym prosić to po ludzku mi napisz bo ja jestem jeszcze zielony.  tamto znalazłem w centrum oprogramowania a lubuntu nie moge
<Drathir> w konsoli tylko wklejasz i instaluje dodatkowe środowisko, kiedyś podczas startu wybierało się z którego chcesz korzystać- teraz nie mam zielonego pojęcia...
<cameledon> Drathir: to jest to: LXDE (Lekkie środowisko graficzne X11)?
<Drathir> tak dokładnie to...
<Drathir> poprawka podczas logowania nie startu, żeby było dokładniej...
<cameledon> i podczas logowania mogę wybrac srodowisko
<cameledon> jak nikt nie potwierdza, to instaluję :P
<bastetmilo> cameledon: instaluj, najwyżej się cos zepsuje :)
<Drathir> kiedys było można, od kiedy unity jest nie mam zielonego pojęcia...
<cameledon> Drathir: zainstalowalem ide sprawdzic
<Lasoty> cameledon: dokładnie tak jak Drathir powiedział, przy czym możesz także zainstalować pakiet lubuntu-desktop
<Lasoty> na jedno wyjdzie
<Drathir> ale ruch... Hrhr
<Wizard_> Drathir: Hr hr.
<Wizard_> Wchodzą i wychodzą. ZAwsze to jakiś ruch.
<Drathir> sztuczny bo sztuczny, ale jest...
<cameledon> pomocy! nie działa mi linux, a dopiero co go zainstalowałem :(
<Wizard_> Drathir: Sam się prosiłeś ;)
<cameledon> odpala sie tło pulpitu tylko :/ albo w trybie awaryjnym
<Wizard_> cameledon: Widać popsułeś.
<Wizard_> cameledon: A co to jest tryb awaryjny?
<Wizard_> (Jest coś takiego w Ubuntu w ogóle?:P)
<cameledon> w winie jest
<cameledon> cos w stylu trybu awaryjnego :D
<Wizard_> W winie? W winie jest alkohol.
<cameledon> :D
<Wizard_> I smak.
<cameledon> w windowsie
<cameledon> stało się to po instalacji i odpaleniu lxde
<cameledon> jak zdiagnozować i naprawić usterkę?
<Wizard_> Najpierw opisz problem.
<Wizard_> Kiedy masz to "tło"?
<Wizard_> Po logowaniu, czy zamiast/
<Wizard_> ?
<cameledon> po zalogowaniu wyswietla się tylko tapeta
<cameledon> niewazne na jakie srodowisko sie loguje
<cameledon> ale np, jak nacisne przycisk off na kompie to pojawia sie normalne okno z zapytaniem o zamkniecie systemu
<Wizard_> OK.
<Wizard_> Popsułeś sesję pewnie.
<cameledon> nic takiego nie robilem
<cameledon> bawilem sie tylko mp3 pleyerami i przegladarka\
<Wizard_> zaloguj się w lightdm, poczekaj na tapetę , po czym daj alt+f1 i zaloguj się w terminalu, podejrzyj .xsession-errors.
<Drathir> cameledon: co widzisz po starcie ?
<cameledon> przykro mi, ale nie wiem o czym mówisz. dzisiaj pierwszy raz w zyciu idpalilem linuksa
<cameledon> tylko tapete
<Wizard_> zaloguj się w gui, poczekaj na tę tapetę , po czym daj alt+f1 i zaloguj się w terminalu, podejrzyj plik .xsession-errors.
<Drathir> cameledon: daj alt ctrl i f1
<Wizard_> Piszę po polsku, nie umiem tego opowiedzieć prościej.
<Wizard_> Którego słowa nie rozumiesz?
<Drathir> lognij się na swoje konto...
<Drathir> sudo gdm3 restart
<Drathir> zobacz czy wczyta poprawnie...
<Drathir> o ile nie zmienili teraz tego co zarządza...
<Drathir> o lol...
<Drathir> po odpaleniu lxde?
<Drathir> czyli było okno logowania i wybrałeś inne środowisko z listy?
<Drathir> w sumie między sobą nie powinny się gryźć... A w ogóle komp mieli coś? Może konfiguracje przygotowuje, choć to szybko powinno zrobić... Jak dajesz prawym przyciskiem na pulpicie reaguje czy nie?
<cameledon> nie wiem po co mialem wcisnac ctrl, alt i F1 :D
<cameledon> ten tryb to nie awaryjny tylko ratunkowy
<Drathir> w tym trybie można wszystko sprawdzić...
<cameledon> ale ja nie znam komend, nawet komenda help mi niewiele mówi
<cameledon> chyba po prostu czeka mnie format
<cameledon> i ponowne zainstalowanie ubu
<Drathir> ewentualnie odinstalować to co się za instalowało... Ale bardziej ciekawe o co chodzi, że się gryza ze sobą...
<cameledon> ten pakiet lxse zainstalowalem bezposrednio COU, jak pewnie wiele innych osób
<Wizard_> Drathir: GDM3?
<Wizard_> cameledon: Piszesz bardzo nieskładnie, niewiele z tego rozumiem.
<Drathir> oj odrazu się poddać? Najpierw lepiej ustalić co się stało...
<cameledon> bo nic nie wiem na temat tego systemu, dzisiaj go dopiero zainstalowałem
<cameledon> mam tak jak ten typ: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20odpala%20si%C4%99%20tylkok%20tapeta&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&ved=0CGMQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.linuxmint.pl%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D3858.0&ei=aulRUP_zLMTssgb67IDIDw&usg=AFQjCNEYsXdblghze-ukreUwdBNxNgVmkg
<cameledon> tylko ze ja nie uruchamiam ubu z CD tylko z HDD
<Drathir> Wizard_: a czego używa teraz unity?
<Drathir> coś własnego mają?
<Wizard_> lightdm
<Drathir> cou pewnie centrum oprogramowania ubuntu... Osobiście praktycznie z tego nie korzystalem jedynie apt-get i gdeb-a jak dobrze pamiętam do paczek deb i synaptic w gui...
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard_> Ja też, ale to nic innego nie robi, jak tylko apt-get ;)
<Wizard_> cameledon: Coś zepsułeś, sesje nie niszczą się same.
<Wizard_> Jeśli nie zrobisz tego, o co cię prosiłem, to ci nie pomogę.
<Wizard_> :(
<cameledon> ale nie za bardzo wiem o co mnie prosisz
<cameledon> :D
<cameledon> narazie Drathir mi cos tam pomaga programem irssi
<Wizard_> Co?
<Wizard_> Irssi to klient IRC.
<Wizard_> Drathir: Jaja sobie robisz? :)
<cameledon> :D
<Wizard_> cameledon: Poza tym, skoro nie wiesz, to nie psuj.
<Wizard_> Drathir: Właśnie widzę, jak pomagasz.
<camel_> jestem jako camel *cameledon
<Wizard_> A, zdalnie coś grzebiesz cameledonowi?
<camel_> tylko mi kamerki nie wlaczajcie :D
<camel_> chyba ja zakleje izolacja
<camel_> albo powertapem
<Drathir> nie nie zdalnie wolę nie grzebać...
<Drathir> zbyt niebezpieczne...
<gjm> LOL
<Drathir> Wizard_: zaraz podrzuci wynik jeszcze chwilke...
<camel_> cos mam robic?
<Drathir> Wizard_: żeby mógł tylko w konsoli siedzieć jakby co...
<Wizard_> A, to jest on?
<BlessJah> camel_: w klawiszach funkcyjnych masz przycisk od kamerki, musisz go wcisnac
<Wizard_> BlessJah: Jesteś żenujący :(
<BlessJah> Wizard_: docen, ze sie staram
<Wizard_> No ale co kamerka.
<camel_> nie mam przycisku od kamerki
<garr> ktoś wie jakiego gcc używają na launchpadzie?
<Wizard_> garr: Tego, który jest w danej dystrybucji.
<Wizard_> w 12.04 to ejst 4.6-coś.
<garr> o to git
<garr> się rozpędziłem z c++11 i teraz mam zgryz ;)
<Wizard_> :D
<Wizard_> garr: Ogólnie, to packages.ubuntu.com
<garr> ale muszę przyznać że 11 jest useful
<Wizard_> I tam se szukaj.
<Wizard_> garr: Pisz po polsku.
<garr> spoczko ;)
<Wizard_> Drathir: Oświeć mnie i powiedz mi co ty mu właściwie, temu camelowi, zrobiłeś?
<garr> za 2h mam builda pierwszego i się zastanawiam czy przejdzie ;)
<Wizard_> A, czyli jednak LP.
<Wizard_> Wyklikałeś PPA?
<Wizard_> Zaraz, dlaczego ja mam ogon?
<garr> zrobiłem tak jak podają w tutku daily
<garr> i lokalnie się zbudowało
<garr> :P
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> garr: Ale robisz PPA, czy starasz się o włączenie swojego programu do repo?
<garr> póki co mam program w fazie beta, więc udostępniam daily w ppa
<garr> w październiku wydam 0.1 stabilną
<garr> to się będę starał o główne repo
<Wizard> 0.1, To brzmi dumnie.
<Wizard> Zapodaj link.
<garr> :P
<cameledon> to sie samo teraz reperuje?
<Wizard> cameledon: Nie załamuj mnie.
<garr> https://github.com/Garrappachc/Vatsinator
<cameledon> :D
<cameledon> Drathir cos tam mial robic
<garr> cmake mi robi deby
<garr> ale nie mam kompilatora i386
<camel_> ale nie wiem czy robi :d
<Wizard> garr: Przydatne, jak 150.
<garr> może dla Ciebie nieprzydatne ;)
<Wizard> Ja unikam latania.
<garr> dla mnie to ważniejsze niż firefox
<Wizard> Wiesz, nawet nie wiem co to vatsim
<garr> no właśnie ;)
<Wizard> Ale widzę coś o informacjach o lataniu. Brr.
<Wizard> Boję się latać.
<garr> :P
<Wizard> Pierwszy lot samolotem to były najgorsze chwile w moim życiu.
<garr> ja zawsze chciałem zostać pilotem, ale mam wadę wzroku zbyt dużą
<garr> to mi zostało wirtualne latanie
<garr> a takiego programiku jak ten nie ma na linuksa
<garr> więc pozostało mi tylko coś zakodzić ;)
<Wizard> garr: Czad.
<garr> Wizard: powiedz mi kiedy się przestaniesz ze mnie nabijać ;)
<cameledon> Wizard: !
<Lasoty> witam ponownie :)
<cameledon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202767/
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> garr: Jak chcesz to mogę Ci pomóc z paczkowaniem tak żeby do universe się nadawało
<garr> Quintasan: dasz mi namiar na siebie? jak będę już miał stable to bym do Ciebie napisał
<Drathir> Wizard: żeby miał alternatywę jak padnie całkiem graficzne :p irssi i pastebinit, żeby mógł wklejac pliki i wsio...
<Quintasan> garr: Tutaj albo quintasan@kubuntu.org
<garr> dzięki śliczne
<garr> to jest też Twój jabber?
<Quintasan> nope
<garr> kk
<Quintasan> xmpp - quintasan@chrome.pl
<garr> danke
<Drathir> garr++
<garr> ? ;)
<Drathir> garr: ciekawa inicjatywa popieram jak najbardziej...
<garr> a dzięki dzięki ;)
<garr> ciekawe tylko czy się zbuduje na launchpadzie ;)
<Quintasan> teraz chyba dwu tygodniowa kolejka jest xD
<Quintasan> bo release się zbliża :D
<garr> ja czekam 4h
<garr> już tylko 45 min
<garr> problem w tym, że godzinę temu było 47 min :P
<garr> poza tym, unstable i do tego extra jest kolejkowane niżej niż np. security core ;)
<Drathir> Wizard: lxde ma jakieś zależności z gnome-a?
<Drathir> garr: dużo source waży?
<BlessJah> nie powinno miec
<BlessJah> ma wlasny panel i reszte
<Drathir> no właśnie to mnie dziwi skąd gnome się na liście znalazło...
<BlessJah> normalka, wszystko ciagnie wszystko
<BlessJah> sproboj usunac to ci pokaze
<garr> Drathir: 1,3 MB
<Drathir> garr: jakiś svn git ?
<garr> https://github.com/Garrappachc/Vatsinator
<Drathir> garr: dziękuję już zasysam...
<garr> to ja dziękuję ;)
<Drathir> BlessJah: narazie jest afk ale jak wróci sprawdzimy...
<Drathir> garr: zobaczymy czy uda mi się skompilowac...
<SimonPHOENIX> Huawei e398 czy mozecie mi pomoc to podlaczyc?
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje sterownik do tego
<Drathir> niet
<Drathir> prawdopodobnie nie potrzebujesz ^^
<Drathir> usb-mode-switch poszukaj i zobacz czy zainstalowane... To na początek...
<SimonPHOENIX> usb-mode-switch: command not found
<Drathir> libusb zapewne już jest też mobile broadband providers też powinno byc zainstalowane.
<Drathir> chwilke poszukam dokładnych komend bo nie pamiętam dokładnie...
<Drathir> ewentualnie sudo apt-cache search nazwa -za nazwę wpisz usb mode switch
<SimonPHOENIX> nic nie wyswietlilo
<Drathir> usb-modeswitch
<Drathir> ech niecierpliwi...
 * Wizard powrócił.
<Wizard> camel_: PIng
<Wizard> cameledon: Ping.
<garr> Drathir: i jak? ;)
<garr> hah, udało się zbudować na launchpadzie :)
<garr> ale póki co paczkę source
<garr> binarki będą za 18 godzin ;)
<Drathir> garr: właśnie zaczynam kompilowac...
<Drathir> garr: 43%
<Drathir> garr: zbudowało się z drobnym warningiem...
<xaxes`> \o
<Wizard> Cześć, xaxes`.
<Wizard> Imouto to młodsza siostra, czy młodszy brat?
<xaxes`> siostra
<lisu> re
<Wizard> A, otouto to brat ;)
<xaxes`> przeniosłem dysk z peceta na laptopa(=inna grafika) i mam unity 2D, to zapewne przez sterownik, prawda?
<xaxes`> jak to naprawić? wgrać kernel z odpowiednim sterownikiem?
<Wizard> xaxes`: Odpal jockeya.
<Wizard> Znaczy się "Dodatkowe sterowniki"
<Wizard> On będzie wiedział co robić.
<xaxes`> on nie umie
<xaxes`> grafika to jakiś stary intel
<xaxes`> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> Czy to nie jest jedna z tych "problematycznych"?
<Wizard> W sumie trudno mi powiedzieć.
<Wizard> Na pewno warto w takiej sytuacji odinstalować/wyłączyć stare sterowniki.
<xaxes`> Wizard: ale one zawsze same się robiły :C
<xaxes`> od tej i od tej miałem od razu po zainstalowaniu systemu
<grek1> w manualach kompow ładnie śmieniaja - w manualu mam ze komp dell inpirion one (taki allinone) obsluguje max 2x2 GB ram - dałem mu 2 x 8  i śmiga, dzwoniłem nawet do della i mowili nie ma szans - nie zobaczy kosci 4 GB a widzi 8 ciekawe czy celowo tak ściemniaja
<Wizard> xaxes`: Hmm. Nie jestem specem od gfx.
 * Matan znalazł kasetę z Martika - Toy soldiers :O
<Matan> gdzie jest mój stary boombox
<Bury> Witam
<Bury> Mam problem
<Bury> z instalacją ubu
<bastetmilo> re
<Bury> Da się zainstalować ubu na dysku mniejszym jak 4.4 GB?
<jacekowski> z alternate pewnie sie da
<jacekowski> ale skad masz taki maly dysk
<jacekowski> z muzeum ukradles?
<Bury> jest co CF :)
<m477> jakbym sie wysilil to bym znalazl gdzies 100MB HDD
<Bury> Niestety ale chyba faktycznie będę musiał alternate walnąć... ja mam jeszcze 40mb :) na chodzie
<Bury> A nie da się podczas instalacji ubu wybrać niepotrzebne pliiki podczas instalacji?
<jacekowski> kup wieksze CF
<Bury> chyba tak zrobię
<jacekowski> ja mam w aparacie 64GB karte pamieci
<Harari> To spora
<Harari> Ja mam 16 i praktycznie nie da się jej zapełnić
<Bury> myślałem postawić takie ubu na terminalu futro s300 i pobawić się trochę nim. Czas zacząć poznawać linux'a
<jacekowski> Harari: raw+jpeg i pojedyncze zdjecie zajmuje 40MB
<xaxes`> Bury: protip: linuksa albo linuxa
<Bury> ;)
<Harari> to i tak 400 fotek na jednej 16G karcie - to sporo
<Harari> ale rozumiem
<jacekowski> Harari: nie jak aparat cisnie cos rzedu 7 fotek na sekunde
<Harari> Rozumiem
<Wizard> A kiedyś starczał film 36 klatek :<
<Harari> Ktoś miał do czynienia z Gnome 3 - jak to się prezentuje i jak jest przyjazne ?
<xaxes`> nie jest przyjazne
<xaxes`> ale co kto lubi
<xaxes`> Harari: sam musisz zobaczyć
<Wizard> Harari: W wersji classic wygląda mniej więcej jak gnome2
<xaxes`> wyrobić sobie własną opinię
<Wizard> W wersji shell - trudno powiedzieć.
<Wizard> Mnie się pomysł podoba, wykonanie - gorzej.
<xaxes`> cinnamon nie jest zły
<Wizard> Cinaco?
<xaxes`> nope
<xaxes`> cinnamon - do minta to pakują
<Wizard> Ah, tej podróby.
<Wizard> Ok.
<Harari> stawiam własnie na Virtualce Fedorę ale strasznie wolno to idzie
<Wizard> Harari: Zasadniczo Ubuntu to jest Gnome3.
<xaxes`> ale z unity
<Wizard> Liby, aplikacje i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Ale z Unity.
<Wizard> Które jest świetne.
<Wizard> ;>
<jacekowski> Wizard: SLR tez cisly tyle
<gjm> Napisałbym że znalazłem fajną alternatywę dla Ubuntu ale nie napiszę bo to kanał Ubuntu.
<gjm> HE HE
<bastetmilo> jaki gjm
<bastetmilo> :P
<gjm> Jaki ja.
<xaxes`> nikt nie wie co z tym sterownikiem zrobić? :I
<Vorbis^> uzywa ktos n900?
<gjm> Ktoś pewnie tak.
<Vorbis^> pewnie pytam sie czy tutaj znajduje sie ktos taki
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/pC6vc.png ← LOL
<bastetmilo> Vorbis^: zapytaj na #jakilinux
<gjm> tadzik ma chyba, nie?
<bastetmilo> własnie chyba ma
 * inkwizytor wrócił
<Wizard> gjm: Ale brzydactwo.
<Wizard> Vorbis^: #maemo
<Wizard> Tam ma połowa kanału.
<gjm> Wizard: Dopiero postawiłem.
<Wizard> gjm: Co to?
<Wizard> Błeh.
<gjm> Sabayon.
<Wizard> Sabaco?
<gjm> Sabajajco.
<Wizard> Bezguście.
<gjm> Spadaj.
<gjm> Przynajmniej śmiesznie jest.
<qermit> co postawiłeś?
<qermit> klocka?
<gjm> Niom xD
<qermit> ftpd: chcesz zdjębie bobasa?
<Wizard> qermit: Urodziłeś?
<qermit> powiedzmy
<Wizard> :)
<qermit> ale nie wiadomo czy przeżyje
<qermit> bo stan jest stabilny
<Wizard> Co?
<Wizard> Wcześniak?
<qermit> nie, nałykało się szlamu z brzucha i jest ryzyko infekcji
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Nawet nie wiedziałem, że tak się da.
<BlessJah> trzy dni przed terminem to nie wcześniak
<jacekowski> qermit: twoj czy co?
<qermit> i ten komentarz jakiegoś lekarza: "Dobrze, że w ostatnim momencie"
<qermit> jacekowski: tak]
<jacekowski> no i na co ci to bylo
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo sie zabezpiczyc
<qermit> qermit: ja cię wspieram
<gjm> Co za debil.
<qermit> qermit: ach dziękuję tobie, dobrze że go uciszyłeś bo bym do niego poleciał i musiał pobić
<bastetmilo> qermit: dawaj fote na priv
<qermit> bastetmilo: jest na g+
<bastetmilo> qermit: już patrzę
<bastetmilo> widze
<bastetmilo> qermit: Kifka mówi że podobne do suich
<qermit> no chyba podobne
<bastetmilo> qermit: ale do Ciebie wcale :)
<qermit> bo nie ma przyrodzenia
<Wizard> :D
<qermit> http://opole.gazeta.pl/opole/1,35086,12479034,Jak_rozpoznac_trujacy_czeski_alkohol__ZDJECIA_.html
<gjm> :(
<ftpd> qermit: Mega nie.
<qermit> ftpd: napewno chcesz
<ftpd> qermit: Ok, daj. Tobie będzie lepiej, ja nie kliknę.
<ftpd> qermit: Btw. gratuluję. Twój bachor, pewnie się cieszysz.
<qermit> jest na moim google+
<qermit> :E
<ftpd> Nie mam Cię na google+.
<ftpd> "szkoda"
<qermit> no cozapech
<qermit> ftpd: cieszę się, ale: 1) wolał bym żeby się rodziło naturalnie, 2) żeby nie musiało być pod respiratorem 3) ....
<qermit> możesz tam coś jeszcze dodać
<ftpd> Ekhm. Znaczy co, niedonoszone?
<ftpd> Cesarka?
<qermit> "zielone wody"
<ftpd> Nic mi to nie mówi. Natomiast - szczerze i bez ściemy, przykro mi. Dziecko w łonie - mam wyjebane. Dziecko, które się urodziło - naprawdę "życie". A życie jest największą wartością.
<qermit> tzn puls spadł w pewnym momencie i trzeba było kroić
<ftpd> To trzymam kciuki.
<qermit> lepiej walnij bronka
<ftpd> Ósmego?
<ftpd> Nie, sorry.
<ftpd> qermit: Nie lubię takich akcji. Wiesz, że nie jestem fanem dzieci, gadka-szmatka, a nagle wylatujesz z faktami, które jednak łapią za mordę.
<SimonPHOENIX> ten ubuntu schodzi chyba na psy
<ftpd> qermit: I się poczułem jak kupa hejtując małe stworzenie, o którym nie miałem pojęcia, że jest z nim problem.
<qermit> dlaczego
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: dlaczego
<qermit> ftpd: no jest problem
<SimonPHOENIX> zainstalowalem ubu 12.04
<qermit> i?
<SimonPHOENIX> i wszystko pieknie
<SimonPHOENIX> ale cos sie nie moglem przyzwyczaic do nowego interfejsu
<SimonPHOENIX> poszukalem w opcjach i w tych w pakiecie bajerach
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: nowy interfejs jest super
<qermit> tzn unity
<ftpd> qermit: No to - naprawdę - przykro mi i smuteczek. Wiesz, mogę sobie hejtować, nabijać się z idei posiadania, ciąży, takie tam. Ale kiedy rzeczywiście się urodziło i ma "nieco" chujowo, jest mi z tym źle.
<ftpd> ekhm.
<ftpd> Przekląłem, przepraszam, proszę o kicka.
<SimonPHOENIX> wchodze w manager a tu ze gra kosztuje pare dolarow
<SimonPHOENIX> czy program
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: odpal konsole dziadu i uruchom aptitude
<SimonPHOENIX> nie jestem  dziadem
<qermit> przepraszam
<ftpd> SimonPHOENIX: No i? W normalnym świecie płacisz za coś, co jest fajne. Ubuntu daje Ci ciągle alternatywę - nie _musisz_ płacić. Możesz jechać na open source i wszystko będzie super.
<qermit> ftpd: etam smutek, poprostu myślałem że wszystko pójdzie gładko i nie trzeba będzie skalpela dotykać nawet
<SimonPHOENIX> zainstalowalem w koncu gnome i wszystko jest super tylko wylogowujac sie cos sie zatrzymuje przy czarnym ekranie i stoi
<ftpd> SimonPHOENIX: Ale pomyśl, że jacyś ludzie poświęcili kawałek swojego życia na napisanie czegoś, co Ci ułatwi pracę albo rozweseli. I wycenili swoją pracę na X dolarów. Bywa. Jak hydraulik naprawi Twój problem, płacisz mu. Czemu nie miałbys zapłacić ludziom, którzy chcą Cię zabawić, ale nie za darmo?
<ftpd> Pamiętaj - nie musisz. Możesz. A to jest MEGA różnica.
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: jaki masz telefon?
<ftpd> Idę spać, czelą.
<qermit> ftpd: hydraulik naprawi problem i kobietę też przeleci
<SimonPHOENIX> mam 2
<SimonPHOENIX> pierwszy nokia 1110
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: a drugi?
<SimonPHOENIX> iPhone 4S
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: i co? nie ma tam płatnych aplikacji?
<DaZ> ftpd: za dużo tych maków
<DaZ> >:
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, sa ale to ta sama gowniana polityka co ms, czym sie rozni ms od apple? a linuks sie roznil ogromnie, teraz to ja sie zastanawiam czy za 2 lata w ogole bedzie mozliwe pod ubuntu terminal otworzyc
<SimonPHOENIX> w MeeGo
<SimonPHOENIX> np byl terminal ale kiedy wyszla koncowa wersja telefonu
<SimonPHOENIX> nie bylo dostepnego terminala ogolnie
<qermit> życie
<SimonPHOENIX> zastanawiali sie czy w ogole jest potrzebny dla takich debili jak my... konsumenci
<SimonPHOENIX> a jesli nawet sa madrzy to zidiocieja od youtube, sluchania muzyki i gierek, bo nic innego nie bedzie mozna robic
<SimonPHOENIX> i pozniej zapomna w ogole ze mogli cos zrobic
<SimonPHOENIX> tak jak my zapomnielismy o pc 486dx czy 386sx gdzie troche trzeba bylo pomyslec czasem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-14
<m477> :)
<Drathir> bry...
<eshlox> http://wklej.org/id/828806/?hl=text ;-)
<jacekowski> shell pewnie nie uaktualnil sobie listy
<eshlox> w sensie..
<eshlox> eshlox@eshlox:~$ du -sh /usr/games/bzflag
<eshlox> 3.5M    /usr/games/bzflag
<eshlox> ? ;-)
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Drathir> Wizard: witam...
<Wizard> Cześć Drathir.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry, bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> nie chce mi się wracać do pracy :(
<snuffer> Elo.
<snuffer> Testuje  ktoś tę betę?
<qermit> widzieli? samba 4.0-rc1
<Wizard> qermit: Co umi?
<qermit> mieć cyferke 4
<Wizard> uosiu_: Ty teraz Ubuntu używasz?
<uosiu_> tak
<Wizard> Uważaj, bo następnym krokiem jest Windows :D
<uosiu_> spadaj :]
<Wizard> Nie wierzysz?
<Wizard> To zrób mi ctcp
<uosiu_> no spoko
<Wizard> A tak serio, to cóż, Ubuntu to dobry system.
<Wizard> Tak mi się wydaje.
<uosiu_> Robię w korpo, gdzie nie patrzą krzywo na windowsa jeśli jesteś grafikiem i dziergasz fotoszopki :P
<Wizard> Robię w korpo, gdzie patrzą krzywo, jak nie używasz windows.
<Wizard> Proste.
<uosiu_> (Korpo ma całe 3 osoby ;) )
<Wizard> Korpo ma jakieś 1500 osób.
<uosiu_> To jak moja poprzednia :D
<Wizard> Wiesz, lookout rzondzi.
<Wizard> Wcześniej miałem Ubuntu, na starym lapku. Teraz dali mi nowego i już nie chciało mi się kombinować.
<szkodnik> robie w korpow, w ktorej uzywamy 15-letnich programow, ktore odpalamy w emulatorach dosowych :(
<Wizard> A, normalka.
<m477_> do czego? ;d
<szkodnik> do podgladu kont klientow
<szkodnik> inwalidowania kart itp
<m477_> a mowia ze swiat idzie do przodu
<szkodnik> idzie.. wlasnie tworza nowy system
<m477_> na win3.11 bedzie chodzil? :)
<szkodnik> tzn wiesz, to jest korpo, w ktorej npksiegowosc w ogole nie uzywa emaili
<m477_> ja tam nie wiem jak to zazwyczaj wyglada
<szkodnik> m477_,  umm ksiegowosc w banku, nie uzywajac emaili, kazaca sobie przynosic wszystko na papierze...
<szkodnik> wyobraz sobie
<szkodnik> dodaj do tego fakt, ze ksiegowosc jest w barcelonie, wiekszosc pozostaly dzialow w madrycie, my siedzimy w polsce, ci, ktorzy przejeli bnp nadal w portugalii i jest jeszcze wielgachna czesc, ktora siedzi w meksyku i procesuje cala ameryke poludniowa
<szkodnik> i ocywiscie wszycy kazde zapytanie, czy powiadomienie do ksiegowosci musza prosic kogos w barcelonie, zeby wydrukowal cos na papierze i zaniosl do ksiegowosci :D
<m477_> :)
<szkodnik> nie ma to jak organizacja pracy ;)
<m477_> nie wiem czy jest czym sie chwalic :P
<szkodnik> ja narzekam, nie sie chwale...
<m477_> sry, nie wyczytalem z emotek Twoich intencji
<uosiu_> u mnie w poprzedniej korpo było 1100 osób, 1000 komputerów, 990 linuksów i 10 maków ;)
<uosiu_> A księgowe sobie coś windowsowego w VirtualBoksie odpalały
<uosiu_> albo po VNC z serwera terminali
<uosiu_> Call Center (Orange, Play, TP, Biedronka)
<uosiu_> 5 oddziałów w polsce, wszystkie były routowane przez centralę...
 * Wizard notuje, notuuuuuuuje.
<Wizard> Socjotechnika to nie lipa!
<prs> uosiu_: again, bo pytałem kiedyś – jak wylądowałeś w takim korpo?
<uosiu_> prs: którym?
<prs> tym z linuksami i macami
<uosiu_> było ogłoszenie na ich stronie :P
<uosiu_> A szukałem roboty na wakacje i przypomniało mi się, że kiedyś miałem dla nich dzwonić a zrezygnowałem
<uosiu_> Wchodzę na stronę a tam info, że Wrocław szuka Junior Sysadmina
<uosiu_> no to heja banana, wysyłam CV
<uosiu_> i tyle
<prs> i czym się zajmowali? :>
<jacekowski> nie wierze
<jacekowski> zadna normalna korpo nie bedzie sie bawic w linuksa
<uosiu_> jacekowski: to u nas płacili gruby hajs za lokalne, zamrożone repo SLEDa
<uosiu_> + każdy pracujący ponad rok miał 1) Multisport 2) LPIC-1,2 na koszt firmy 3) Jedną konferencję w PL i jedną w granicach useast-asiawest
<uosiu_> i korpofon na 200pln/msc gdzie minuta po 5gr jest
<uosiu_> a sms po 9 :D
<m477_> cool story
<uosiu_> no, mniejsza z tym
<uosiu_> teraz w mniejszej jestem i zadowolony nawet bardziej ;)
<jacekowski> uosiu_: watpie ze to w pl
<szkodnik> zastanawiam sie, cy moje koty robia to swiadomie, czy sa do tego stopnia zsynchronizowane, ze ne tylo wszstko zawsze robia razem, ale nawet spia w tych samych pozycjach..
<browney> ave
<ftpd> szkodnik: Czemu znów opowiadasz o jakichś bzdurach, typu Twoje koty albo Twoje popsute słuchawki? To jest bardzo średnio związane z kanałem i tak naprawdę nikogo nie interesuje :(
<jacekowski> a moj pies zawsze lezy w tym samym miejscu
<szkodnik> :(
<jacekowski> zawsze w ten sam sposob
<jacekowski> pod drzwiami wejsciowymi
<jacekowski> tak ze sie do domu wejsc nie da
<Wizard> browney: Ave!
<Wizard> ftpd: o/
<ftpd> Wizard: Howdy.
<browney> gdzie mozna znalezc jakies fajne serwery z baza i bez reklam? niekoniecznie duze, tak zeby sie pobawic, ale jednak bez reklam
<qermit> 127.0.0.1
<browney> 24/7
<qermit> browney: ja ostatnio bawiłem się heroku
<ftpd> browney: Ja mam, co masz do zaoferowania za wjazd? ;-)
<browney> piwo
<browney> dawno sie nie bawilem cmsami, ogolnie ostatnia stycznosc z php mialem lata temu i tak teraz patrze ze fajnie to wyglada i w ogole jakies superrozbudowane systemy sie porobily z tych biednych minimalistycznych skryptow
<jacekowski> bo to javascriptu kupa jest
<jacekowski> z ajaxem
<browney> juz nawet teraz nie wiadomo czy lepiej sobie odswiezyc samemu
<browney> czy po prostu np. zalozyc bloga na wordpress.com hehe wszystko zautomatyzowane
<browney> wiecznie swieza wersja
<Wizard> browney: Lepiej na WP.
<browney> latwiej nie znaczy lepiej
<browney> na bank sa jakies minusy takiej wygody
<Wizard> Jak to tylko blog ma być?
<Wizard> To ja nie widzę przeciwwskazań.
<browney> i na bank sa to ograniczenia w przebudowie skryptu
<browney> brak dostepu do serwera
<Wizard> Nie wiem, ale na bank nie ma możliwości przerobienia.
<browney> wystarczy mi to i juz jest dupa
<Wizard> To gadaj z ftpd.
<Wizard> Ale ja bym raczej nie był pozytywnie chętny, żeby mi ktoś jakieś "przerobione" wordpressy wrzucał.
<Wizard> W ogóle, PHP na serwerze, jeszcze dla użytkowników - brrrrr.
<browney> 10 lat temu to nie bylo nic dziwnego
<browney> swoja droga
<browney> mozna byc negatywnie chetnym? :P
<Wizard> Można, jak się za to dostanie np. kratę piwa.
<browney> to skąd ten pejoratywnie nacechowany przysłówek?
<browney> krata piwa, ja tam bym się zajebiście cieszył
<browney> Ty no w szoku, wiekszosc serwisow oferujacych darmowe hostingi daje mozliwosc preinstalacji oprogramowania jednym kliknieciem
<browney> jestem 1000 lat do tylu
<ftpd> browney: Piwo działa.
<browney> nie bylbys czlowiekiem
<browney> gdyby nie dzialalo
<browney> o to w sumie tylko jedno pytanie
<browney> ktos sie orientuje czy jest mozliwosc wyexportowania bazy z bloga na wordpress.com?
<ftpd> browney: http://bit.ly/OLUBpo
<browney> o kurna ale bajer :D
<browney> hehe komus w koncu zaczelo przeszkadzac wklejanie adresu google 100 razy dziennie
<ftpd> lmgtfy rządzi.
<browney> spektakularne
<browney> z tym ze ja tylko pytalem czy sie da
<browney> odpowiedz tak/nie to zbyt wiele, zebym otwieral kolejna karte
<snuffer> O/
<snuffer> Panowie w nowym wydaniu beta mam mały problem. chce zainstalować jockeya to mi pisze, że jest zainstalowany
<snuffer> a jak wpisuje w konsoli jockey-gtk to pisze, że go nie ma.
<browney> ftpd: i co, znajdziesz cos u siebie?
<browney> bo nie wiem czy otworzyc to piwo czy jednak wrzucic do skrzynki pocztowej
<ftpd> Wizard: To jakiś Twój znajomy i ręczysz za niego?
<Wizard> Kto?
<Wizard> browney: ?
<Wizard> W życiu na oczy nie widziałem.
<ftpd> A, ok.
<ftpd> browney: To sorry, bez poręczenia obcym nie daję.
<browney> spoko kumam
<Wizard> snuffer: 12.10 jescze nei zostało wydane ;)
<browney> i tak chcialem Ci shaxorzyc szela fork bombą bo az tyle umiem zrobic hehe
<Wizard> Masz, co chciałeś.
<browney> ;)
<snuffer> nikt poważnie nie ma tej bety?
<Wizard> Na to wychodzi.
<Wizard> Tu mało kto ma Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Poza tym, nie supportujemy bet.
<snuffer> kurde dobrze, że archa nie mam.
<ftpd> Używasz na własną odpowiedzialność, proste.
<Wizard> Proste :)
<snuffer> Wiem, wiem.
<Wizard> #ubuntu+1, tam cię odeślą na lanczpad.
<ftpd> OMG, wiara na forum makowym umawia się na wypad wspólny do Drezna po iPhone5.
<ftpd> smutne.
<snuffer> Hmmm.
<snuffer> al-kaida ich  dopadnie.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ftpd: Powiedz im, że mam namiot do sprzedania.
<Wizard> Używany tylko półtora tygodnia, ze stadem mrówek w środku!
<BlessJah> /3/5
<Drathir> co do tego jockeya tak z ciekawości spod root-a czy zwykłego usera?
<Drathir> ech uciekł...
<Drathir> lol ale lag karta nie przesunięta...
<Drathir> btw są przecież darmowe hostingi czemu by tam wp nie postawić? Niby jest dodatek do wp żeby bazę backupnac ale czy na oficjalnej będzie dostępny nie mam zielonego pojęcia... Dodatkowo przeważnie takie programy lokalnie kopie robią, więc bez dostępu do ftp ciężko mogłoby być wydostać ją z serwera...
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czemu wordpress.com jest zły.
<browney> Your server is running PHP version 4.4.4-8+etch4yoyo1 but WordPress 3.4.2 requires at least 5.2.4.
<browney> madrze, ze sprawdzilem wersje php na serwerze przed wrzuceniem instalki z kosmiczna predkoscia 5kb/s
<gjm> Bry.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Cześć dżidżejem.
<gjm> Cześć eftepedziu.
<browney> pieprzyc te darmowe hostingi
<browney> opodatkowana sciema
<Wizard> browney: I solić hasła!
<Wizard> gjm: Cześ!
<cameledon> siema.
<cameledon> pytanie do mistrzów: opłaca się instalować ubuntu 10.04?
<cameledon> jak się ma słabszego kompa? czy lepiej sobie darować i zainstalować od razu 12.04?
<jacekowski> darowac sobie ubuntu
<cameledon> znaczy, nie polecasz?
<lisu> cameledon: o jakim "słabym kompie" mowa?
<cameledon> netbook asus eeepc 1001HA
<cameledon> 1gb ram, procek 1,6
<mateusz> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1263463/rewolucja-czy-twoja-konsola-to-potrafi/
<browney> no ja wlasnie bym jednak polecal w takim przypadku hehe
<browney> i nie chodzi mi o slaby sprzet
<Wizard> cameledon: 12.04
<Wizard> browney: Czego byś nie polecał?
<cameledon> ja juz w sumie mam tego 12.04, ale sie tylko zastanawialem :D i wolałem sytać kogoś kto ogarnia.
<browney> Wizard: nie rozumiem pytania
<Wizard> <browney> no ja wlasnie bym jednak polecal w takim przypadku hehe
<Wizard> Wybacz, tak zawoalowałeś, że źle przeczytałem.
<Wizard> Chyba czas się zwijać z roboty :P
<cameledon> a mam pytanie. czym się różni ubuntu ze środowiskiem xfce od xubuntu? niczym?
<Wizard> Xubuntu ma nieco inny zestaw programów zainstalowany domyślnie.
<Wizard> Więc różni się programami.
<cameledon> a ok.
<Wizard> Chyba, że zainstalujesz xubuntu-desktop, to te programy też ci dociągnie.
<Wizard> Kojarzysz co to znacy metapaczka/metapakiet?
<cameledon> właśnie chce wywalić wszystko oprócz ubuntu i xfce, a programy sobie poinstalowac samemu
<BlessJah> r
<Wizard> o_O
<BlessJah> alternate
<Wizard> cameledon: Co ty próbujesz osiągnąć w ogóle?
<Wizard> Jak tak, to alternate install!
<BlessJah> 12.04 jest ostatnim z alternate, czy pierwszym bez?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jest mini.iso wciąż.
<Wizard> Tak mi się wydaje.
<cameledon> jak najnizsze obciazenie systemu :D
<cameledon> bo co bym nie ronil to musze zawsze czekac pare sekund az sie odpali program
<cameledon> niewazne czy w windzie czy w linuksie
<cameledon> i nie wazne czy odpalam zdjęcie, czy przeglądarkę
<cameledon> do tego sam system długo się odpala :/
<cameledon> albo może jednak zrobię format i zainstaluje xubuntu
<ftpd> O jezu, a Ty dalej zmieniasz zdanie co godzinę?
<uosiu> właśnie dobrze że mi przypomnieliście
<uosiu> miałem odchudzić babcinego PC
<uosiu> pIV 2.0, 512 ramu i i815 :/
<uosiu> i815 jest problemem, w 512 ramu xubuntu jakoś sensownie się mieści nawet z firefoksem
<cameledon> ftpd, no bo się nie mogę zdecydować :D
<uosiu> Mam wątpliwości co do ksywki cameledon :D
<cameledon> a chcę zrobić tak, żeby już mieć spokój, a  po wczorajszych przygodach, wydaje mi się że z miejsca mam dużo niepotrzebnego syfu(znaczy niepotrzebnych środowisk)
<cameledon> uosiu, tzn?
<uosiu> s/cameledon/cameledonka/g ;)
<cameledon> widać mam za mało androgenów :D
<uosiu> może :D
<uosiu> Nie wiem bo nie widać :D
<uosiu> Co najwyżej często zdania zmieniasz :P
<Wizard> cameledon: To, co tylko leży na dysku, w żaden sposób *nie zwalnia* systemu.
<Wizard> Bo niby w jaki sposób?
<uosiu> Wizard: co najwyżej spowalnia odczytanie drzewa plików ;)
<cameledon> no to dlaczego muszę czekać z 10 sek na otwarcie FFoxa?
<cameledon> albo ze trzy minuty na start systemu?
<cameledon> winda mi szybciej pracował, a mam ją już trzy lata bez formatu
<cameledon> !
<uosiu> cameledon: iotop
<cameledon> ?
<Lasoty> cameledon: o co chodzi?
<cameledon> uosiu, juz instaluję, pomoże?
<cameledon> Lasoty, koledzy pomagają przyspieszyc nowopostawiony system
<ftpd> "FFoxa"?
<Lasoty> cameledon: aha, a to lxde nie pomógł?
<Wizard> Chyba nie pomógł ;)
<Wizard> Gość ejst ogólnie męczący.
<Wizard> Dziwne, że jeszcze go ftpd nie objechał.
<Wizard> ftpd: Czemu jeszcze go nie objechałeś?
<ftpd> Bo jestem zajęty.
<Lasoty> z tego co kojarze, to nowy użytkownik ubuntu
<Wizard> Lasoty: On nie jest jeszcze użytkownikiem. On tylko marudzi i nie wie co zainstalować.
<Lasoty> pokazałem mu ostatnio jak zainstalować lekkie środowiska, myślałem, że już coś sobie wybrał :)
<mati75> niech tty używa, będzie spokój
<Wizard> Lasoty: Gość pojęcia nie ma :D
<browney> ku*wa mać zwariuję
<browney> siedzę w robocie od 9
<browney> a za mną siedzi zygmunt chajzer i gęga przez mikrofon od rana jaki to vizir nie jest zajebisty
<browney> to chore, powinienem dostać premię za to, że muszę tego słuchać
<Matan> browney
<Matan> wat r u doin
<Matan> browney
<Matan> stahp ;_;
<browney> i fukn hat u gooby
<Pawlo1984> dzień dobry potrzebuje programu na ubunte do naprawy dysku i mbr
<Lasoty> gparted :)
<Pawlo1984> marnie robi  nie widzi 2 partycji ex4  tylko fat a eksplorer plików widzi je
<Pawlo1984> dysktest znalazl jedną znich
<Nerihsa> testdisk
<TheNumb> Pawlo1984: chkdsk
<lisu> testdisk - partycje, a mbr, hmm, to grub-install chyba.
<Pawlo1984> lisu to jest tak jak na podstawowa wrzuce win to  lata a jak dorzuce grub to brak systemu
<ftpd> 17:24:52 |        ftpd   | trasz: Stawiałem kiedyś CS-a pod fbsd, bez compata.
<ftpd> 17:25:36 |       trasz   | ftpd: umowmy sie: mowimy o tworcach gry, w ktorej zeby wygrac trzeba kucać za skrzynią.
<ftpd> 17:25:45 |       trasz   | ftpd: naprawdę zbyt wiele bym nie oczekiwał.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Pawlo1984> i zalerzy mi na ustawieniach z ubuntu poczta gg skape wine i muza
<ftpd> ZaleRZy?
<ftpd> Jesteś retardem?
<marek_> siema mam lenovo z580, chcialem skonfigurowac touchpad, uzylem skryptu z tej strony: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=Configuring_the_touchpad_with_xinput
<marek_> jednak teraz prawy klawisz mi trafilo
<marek_> dziala tak jak lewy
<cameledon> zrobiłem reinstall i działa tak samo. widać mój netbook woli windownsa :/
<Wizard> ftpd: Najazd.
<Wizard> BTW, skąd wziąłeś trasza?
<Wizard> IRCnet?
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak.
<ftpd> bbl
<Diabelko> Voldenet: Dark Shadows jest już w BRRipach od paru dni, pobrałem i zaraz oglądam
<Voldenet> Diabelko: podobno cienkie
<Voldenet> zweryfikuję
<Diabelko> Voldenet: też mi tak teraz dweller pisał
<Diabelko> ściągnąłem jakąś kopię z trzeszczącym audio
<Diabelko> aż uszy bolą
<Diabelko> trzeba ściągnąć wersję 5GiB
<Voldenet> że co
<Voldenet> ŻE CO
<Voldenet> nie potrafią zrobić wersji mającej 3 gigabajty?
<Voldenet> Encoderzy cofają się w rozwoju...?
<xaxes`> 10bit, kuhwa!
<Diabelko> Voldenet: no tak trzaska audio co jakiś czas i nie jestem pewien, czy to zabieg celowy burtona, czy po prostu taki rip debilny
<Diabelko> a ściągnąłem wersję 2,29GiB
<Voldenet> różnicę między 10bit a 8 widzę tylko na monitorze za tysiaka
<xaxes`> masz monitor za tysiaka?!
<Diabelko> xaxes`: no, a trzeba kupić dwa... ;)
<Diabelko> w końcu stereo
<Diabelko> Voldenet: no i po prostu nie wiem, bo są takie trzaski jak te w empetrójkach 128kbps
<Voldenet> pewnie marny encode audio
<Voldenet> xaxes`: używałem, ale nie był mój
<Voldenet> mam monitor za osiem stówek, co wielkim wydatkiem jak na monitor nie jest
<xaxes`> audio powinno być 320/bezstratne
<Voldenet> ^ tak bardzo
<Voldenet> ogólnie jak słyszysz trzaski
<xaxes`> bo jak wideo jest chujowe, to da się oglądać
<Voldenet> to jest pewien myk
<Voldenet> bierzesz gówniane słuchawki
<Voldenet> :)
<xaxes`> a jak audio jest chujowe, to nie da się oglądać
<Voldenet> oh... czekajcie
<Diabelko> Voldenet: nie dysponuję aż tak słabymi słuchawkami żeby te trzaski były niesłyszalne
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> musiał mi przez ten ` umknąć
<Diabelko> to sobie kuchwa pogadałem
<Diabelko> a z tobą rozmawiał nie będę
<BlessJah> xaxes`, Voldenet, następnym razem uważajcie na język
<Diabelko> Voldenet: zaraz wpadnę na pirca
<ftpd> BlessJah: Przedtem też ktoś przeklinał! Polecam lastologa, Strażniku Porządku!
<ftpd> 19:29:50 |    Diabelko   | a z tobą rozmawiał nie będę
<ftpd> Diabelko++
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie siedzę 24/7
<ftpd> BlessJah: /help lastlog
<Diabelko> ftpd: psujesz mu całą wybiórczość opowania, stop it
<ftpd> Nie śmiej się z BlessJaha :(
<Diabelko> ja się nie śmieję, po prostu to był kiedyś fajny kanał
<BlessJah> ftpd: więc powinienem za każdym razem jak łączę się sprawdzać popularniejsze przekleństwa?
<Diabelko> skrypt napisz
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jeśli tak bardzo policjantujesz za przeklinanie, to imho tak. Minuta roboty.
<Diabelko> ftpd: to nie byłoby problemem jakby policjantował sensownie
<BlessJah> to podpowiedz mi jak skonstruować regexpy
<ftpd> Diabelko: To nie byłoby problemem, jakby * sensownie.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie mogę, bo mi dasz +q.
<BlessJah> obecne złapały poza powyższym duetem ciebie i simonphoenixa
<BlessJah> ftpd: wklejka albo query załatwi sprawę
<ftpd> simon klął? Ja kląłem? A. To nie wiem, może po pijaku.
<ftpd> Aha, dla Ciebie 'gówno' jest przeklinaniem. Lol.
<Diabelko> BlessJah: on pszekloł ^^^^^^^^
<BlessJah> prosi się
<Diabelko> zbanuj go, mistrzu
<BlessJah> niestety nie mamy jednoznacznego obowiązującego nas zbioru słów uważanych za wulgarne
<ftpd> Musicie to ustalić. Koniecznie.
<Diabelko> priorytet tego kanału
<BlessJah> sjp.pwn.pl wystarczy?
<qermit> o/
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie wiem, spytaj innych opów. Jam nędzny szaraczek, nie mi decydować.
<Diabelko> qermit: \o
<qermit> BlessJah: zaraz zrobie drugi arkusz na gdrive :)
<BlessJah> z przekleństwami?
<ftpd> Macie listę zasad na gdrive?
<ftpd> Checklista dla BJ'a "jak ogarniać"?
<qermit> ftpd: ja mam listę permbanów jak by ktoś skasował przez przypadek
<Diabelko> qermit: a kklimonda jeszcze opuje, czy zrobiliście rewolucję? :P
<qermit> nie wiem o czym mówisz
<ftpd> Imho zakaz wulgaryzmów ssie. Jasne, jeśli czyjeś wypowiedzi by się na nich opierały, albo gdyby głównym celem ich użycia byłoby jechanie kogoś, to kilim.
<ftpd> Ale "no <brzydkie słowo>, dalej nie działa" albo "<brzydkie słowo> jest to całe KDE" jest ok. Jesteśmy dorośli.
<ftpd> A jeśli ktoś nie jest - cóż. Internet dookoła jest pełen wulgaryzmów, w gimbazie klną wszyscy, to nie wiem, po co być świętszym od papieża.
<BlessJah> Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj
<BlessJah> która część budzi wątpliwości?
<ftpd> Emmm, ależ żadna. W pełni rozumiem i się stosuję (w większości czasu). Uważam tylko, że powinno być to zmienione.
<qermit> ftpd: wybacz, ale gdy sześciolatek krzyczy do rówieśniczki: "<kobieto sprzedajna>, to nie ja" to chyba nie jest normalne
<qermit> ftpd: ciekawe jak tatuś do mamusi mówi
<qermit> a potem przychodzą na irca i jest to samo
<ftpd> qermit: Oczywiście. Ale a) nie jesteśmy organem wychowawczym; b) to nie nasza sprawa. Czego w "Jasne, jeśli czyjeś wypowiedzi by się na nich opierały" nie zrozumiałeś?
<qermit> ftpd: poza tym, żeby nie było sytuacji takich jak kiedyś na tym kanale, trzeba dać jakiś pretekst do karania
<qermit> wiesz, my łapiemy pijanych rowerzystów, bo nie chcemy bić dresów
<ftpd> "my"?
<qermit> to taka metafora
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> 20:02:39 |      qermit   | ftpd: poza tym, żeby nie było sytuacji takich jak kiedyś na tym kanale, trzeba dać jakiś pretekst do karania
<ftpd> A jakie były?
<ftpd> Ja od niedawna siedzę na stałe. Przedtem tylko wpadałem, jak coś od kogoś konkretnego chciałem.
<qermit> dawanie banów od tak
<qermit> wzrastające poczucie niesprawidliwości
<qermit> kopanie niewinnych osób za poglądy
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: takie pytanie. A "chuj" wg Ciebie to przekleństwo czy nie?
<qermit> oczywiście
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> Wiesz, akurat nie widzę sprawiedliwości u takiego BlessJaha. Kopnął dwóch normalnie rozmawiających. Jednemu się ten organ męski wypsnął, no ok, to jego można na chwilę. Ale ej, jak jest taki Prawy, to niech do cholery jasnej rzeczywiście sprawdzi tego /lastlog, a nie kopie tylko tych, co widzi.
<qermit> tzn nie tyle przekleństwo co wulgaryzm
<ftpd> O dziwno, rozmawiali nawet w miarę na temat!
<qermit> ftpd: najwyżej straci opa :)
<BlessJah> ftpd: o pierwszej w nocy ty z simonem przeklinaliście, coś przeoczyłem?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo ostatnio nie widziałam Twojej ostrej reakcji na użycie tego slowa.
<ftpd> qermit: Mi to wisi. Uważam, że się nie nadaje, ale to nie ja decyduję.
<BlessJah> mówisz o Stirlitz?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ja już o tym mówiłem, ale zdaje sie że oni po prostu lubią tylko swoje towarzystwo.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: o. Ile osób trzeba żeby zabrać komuś opa?
<ftpd> BlessJah: "gówno" to (moim skromnym) nie jest przekleństwo. A piję do "browney", czy coś takiego, który jakimś czymś takim, co bastetmilo niedawno zacytowała, zabłysnął.
<qermit> bastetmilo: jedna, wystarczy Stirlitz
<Stirlitz> Myśle że wcale nie trzeba.
<qermit> a może 5
<qermit> 4 idlują a Stirlitz zabiera
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> qermit: chodzi mi ile osób musi wnioskować :) coś takiego
<qermit> ooo, mamy inflację, becikowe wzrasta 0 200zł
<ftpd> A nie, browney coś innego zapodał, my bad.
<ftpd> qermit: To chyba dobry news akurat dla ciebie ;-)
<ftpd> Ile jest teraz, klocek?
<qermit> ftpd: ta, ale to od nowego roku dopiero zmiana
<qermit> mamy inflację centralnie sterowaną
<Stirlitz> qermit, jak tam to maleństwo?
<qermit> słabo, nadal pod respiratorem
<BlessJah> ftpd: to jest tylko twoje zdanie
<ftpd> A kiedy ono w ogóle zaszło?
<qermit> co zaszło?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Oczywiście. Do którego mam pełne prawo i które zamierzam głosić, bo nie jestem z tych, którzy siedzą cicho, jak im się nie podoba.
<ftpd> qermit: No dziecko, zaszło na ten świat.
<Stirlitz> da radę one twarde są, i gumowe o czym później sie przekonasz :)
<ftpd> "Taka metafora".
<qermit> wczoraj rano, scyzorykiem
<ftpd> Bo opowiadałeś chyba w nocy.
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam.
<ftpd> Muszę się zmusić do zrobienia żarcia.
<ftpd> A jutro idę na ten idiotyczny ślub :(((
<qermit> ftpd: idź na postawić klocka
<ftpd> A dziękuję, powinszować, byłem.
<qermit> najgorsze że nie mogę pić teraz
<qermit> a tak bardzo chciałem żeby było normalnie
<ftpd> Wiedziałeś, na co się piszesz. Cza-a było nie robić, jak masz teraz marudzić ;-)
<Stirlitz> normalnie to jest za 3 razem
<qermit> no wiedziałem
<qermit> 9 miechów narzekania obok
<qermit> ale najgorsze jest to że lekarze nie powiedzą - jest źle/dobrze/średnio tylko mówią o rzeczach które nie mają znaczenia dla mnie
<Stirlitz> Standard, asekuracja.
<qermit> super, tylko czekać aż jakiś rodzic na zawał zejdzie
<BlessJah> nie zejdzie
<BlessJah> wrzodow najwyzej dostanie
<BlessJah> qermit: wiesz czemu tak jest? kolezanka jest na lekarskim, najprawdopodobniej nie beda mieli zadnej psychologii, radzenia sobie ze stresem ani technik prowadzenia rozmow z pacjentem
<BlessJah> wiedza jak kroić, ale niekoniecznie jak o krojeniu opowiadac
<qermit> BlessJah: z tego co wiem to po to by ich potem nikt nie pozwał
<BlessJah> tu nie ameryka
<qermit> zdziwił byś się, jacy ludzie są głupi
<BlessJah> jak udowodnisz, ze lekarz ci cos powiedzial? nagrasz?
<bastetmilo> A czemu nie? ;) Ja już telefoniczne nagrywam :>
<qermit> nie chce mi się
<qermit> chwaliłem się już nexusem  S?
 * Wizard aktualizuje.
<TheNumb> Wizard: powodzenia.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: NADAL CHCESZ iść na TEDa?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zależy kiedy jest.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: 20 września
<Wizard> 1741 kB/s, przynajmniej będzie szybko.
<bastetmilo> w czwartek
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: odpada :<
<TheNumb> A szkoda ;z
<bastetmilo> hmm. Bo chyba nie wyrwe nasteonego urlopu
<ftpd> O, grubo. RIPE rozdaje ostatnie /8. Zablokowali możliwość tworzenia nowych PI i napisali, że każdy LIR dostanie co najwyżej /22, nawet jak udowodni, że potrzebuje więcej. I do tego żeby dostać to /22, musi już mieć ipv6 od swojego LIR-a albo bezpośrednio od RIPE.
<BlessJah> swiat mial sie skonczyc pare miesiecy temu
<BlessJah> internetu mialo zabraknac
<BlessJah> http://www.crn.pl/news/wydarzenia/e-biznes/2011/01/za-20-dni-zabraknie-adresow-ip
<ftpd> No no.
<Wizard> Ipv6, to nowe możliwości.
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Każdy będzie na wierzchu.
<Wizard> Jakie to niesamowite możliwości dla botnetów!
<BlessJah> "Moja lodówka atakuje pentagon!"
<Wizard> A żebyś wiedział :D
<BlessJah> ciekawe jaki odsetek ISP w polsce obsluguje juz IPv6 i przydziela adresy klientom
<Wizard> Trudno powiedzieć :(
<Wizard> Ciekawe jaki odsetek sprzętu klienckiego obsługuje IPv6.
<Wizard> Takie jakieś ruterki domowe i inny syf.
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> na pewno nie dwuletni tplink za stówkę
<Wizard> 6 cxzerwca był jakiś "Oficjalny start ipv6"
<Wizard> Kurde, Unity mi się wywaliło :/
<CookieM_> jutro caturday, więc dzisiaj kocie pandemonium: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNwCojCJ3-Q
<ftpd> A my już mamy normalnie serwisy po v6!
<Wizard> Wy czyli? Alledrogo?
<bastetmilo> jak się chwali
<ftpd> Tak. Samo allegro nie jest wystawione po v6, ale kilka mniejszych serwisów tak.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: widzialas sie na roflcopterze?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to samo co na bashu.
<bastetmilo> Strasznie słabe to jak na rotflcoptera
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> jeszcze nie widzialem nic smiesznego na rotflcopterze:D
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> tajwanuser: Znaczy, że jesteś ZU.
<tajwanuser> ZU?
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> ;]
<tajwanuser> nie jestem w temacie;)
<ftpd> To trochę przykre, żeby nawet tak prostych określeń nie kojarzyć.
<Wizard> Dlatego właśnie nie rozumie też roflcoptera.
<tajwanuser> zwykly uzytkownik?
<tajwanuser> rozgryzlem?:D
<ftpd> Nie.
<Stirlitz> Linux nbox 2.6.32.28_stm24_0207 #235 PREEMPT Sun Sep 2 20:24:55 CEST 2012 sh4 GNU/Linux
<Stirlitz> co to sh4?
<BlessJah> nbox to coś od telewizji n?
<Stirlitz> SuperH(SH) is RISC Architecture that Renesas Electronics.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: próbój po kolei flagi i ci wyjdzie
<Stirlitz> próbuj
<Stirlitz> hmm
<BlessJah> mam zaczątki dysleksji
<BlessJah> próba próbować
<BlessJah> hm...
<Stirlitz> o mam
<Stirlitz> machine         : STb7100 Reference board
<Stirlitz> processor       : 0
<Stirlitz> cpu family      : sh4
<Stirlitz> cpu type        : STx7100
<TheNumb> Procesor RISC :D
<Stirlitz> i takie świeże jajko
<Stirlitz> ciekawe ze toto ma tylko telnet
<Stirlitz> :)
<Stirlitz> http://cl.ly/JTRu
<Stirlitz> ja to mym chciał żeby wszystkie niksy tak potrafiły, BBC HD leci
<ftpd> Kupiłeś tego maka?
<Wizard> Błeh, OS X.
<Wizard> Ja już mam Quantala.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, no, dziękowałem za namiary.
<Wizard> 30 minut i tylko jeden program się posypał.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Widziałem, że dziękowałeś. Ale nie wiedziałem, że sfinalizowaliście. To fajnie, że się udało.
<Stirlitz> No watomierz w akcji :) 7W przy normalnym działaniu. Flash pełnoekranowy, film w hd cos czasem 25.
<Stirlitz> i cisza
<Stirlitz> Własnie taki komputer chciałem :)
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Wsadziłeś swój dysk/ram?
<ftpd> Mac mini/iMac to strasznie fajne zabawki do domu.
<Stirlitz> Nie, przyjechało zmontowane (tak chciałem) ssd + 16GB ram.
<Stirlitz> Znaczy ssd + hdd.
<ftpd> No no, to miałem na myśli. W sensie, czy Ci Virgin (ja go znam tylko z nicka na forum) zcustomizował.
<Stirlitz> Jedyne co mnie w tym wszystkim wkur... to finder.
<ftpd> Weź sobie muCommandera.
<ftpd> Taki total commander na osx.
<Stirlitz> Mówią że nautilus jest ograniczony, powinni skazywać na używanie findera.
<ftpd> No Finder jest słabiakiem.
<ftpd> Ja używam mega rzadko, wolę w terminalu przeklikać.
<Stirlitz> E nie, mc mi wystarcza, ale takie podstawowe rzeczy to mógłby umieć.
<ftpd> ftp z r/w
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja wiem, gdzie mam co (w jakim pliku), to otwieram potrzebny dokument, excela czy coś, Spotlightem.
<ftpd> A resztę trzymam w plikach txt.
<ftpd> Nowy tab w terminalu, vim, jechane.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Możesz się zainteresować Quicksilver albo Alfredem. Takie szukajki jak spotlight, tylko z bajerami, typu wyszukiwanie w sieci, operacje matematyczne, obsługa komend itp.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, być może, ja w sumie mam małe wymagania najczęściej i tak otwieram wiele terminali. Sprzętowo za to ta mała puszka zadziwia.
<Stirlitz> Poza tym pewnie ten ssd dużo robi, mam jeszcze liona na tym zwykłym dysku ekm, różnicę widać. http://cl.ly/JRzf
<Stirlitz> Do tego mac z 2 GB ramu chyba by był nieużywalny.
<jacekowski> a ja mam windowsa i wszystko dziala
<garr> idź trollować gdzie indziej
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Powyżej snow leoparda rzeczywiście 2 GB to kupa.
<Drathir> Wizard: lol cameldeonowi jakimś cudem się gnome z lxde zainstalowało, a Ty polecałes alternate? Hrhr przecież to jakby na "na głęboką wodę" do oceanu wrzucić... :p
<Drathir> co polecacie do odczytu pdf z konsoli ewentualnie coś po stronie serwera www, żeby przetwarzało na czytelny tekst...?
<ftpd> Kikacie ZNC?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-15
<CookieM_> ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ
 * Stirlitz klika po enigmie, cudo, load 0,3 przy hdtv
<ftpd> 'enigmie'?
<Stirlitz> machine         : STb7100 Reference board
<Stirlitz> processor       : 0
<Stirlitz> cpu family      : sh4
<Stirlitz> cpu type        : STx7100
<Stirlitz> takie cuś
<Stirlitz> Dobranoc.
<ftpd> Mhm.
<ftpd> Dobranoc.
<uosiu> cu
<uosiu> ide muzy sluchac
<ftpd> hmm
<ftpd> No to niby działa toto.
<eftepede> No tej.
<eftepede> Mega działa.
<eftepede> Tylko nie widzę z ircnetu kanałów. Nie wiem, czemu.
<ftpd> bo user na nich jest
<m477> sup
<Drathir> port...
<Drathir> nie spi... :p
<m477> ;/
<m477> wstajemy :)
<phoenix> zainstalowalem ubu 12 z hakiem
<phoenix> i mam problem z apache2
<phoenix> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<phoenix> reinstaluje i to samo
<phoenix> co robic?
<jacekowski> purge
<jacekowski> wszystkiego co z apache zwiazane
<jacekowski> i potem reinstall
<phoenix> tak zrobilem, ale najpierw wyrzucilem pliki /etc/apache2 zeby tez na nowo sie zainstalowaly
<phoenix> nie widze ich
<phoenix> a serwer niby zainstalowany ale nie chce dzialac
<phoenix> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<phoenix> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> pliki z /etc sie nie reinstaluja
<jacekowski> purge musisz zrobic dlatego
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Matan> bry
<phoenix> teraz nie ma bledu ale zamiast uruchamiac sie strona to mi kod pliku php wysyla
<phoenix> dodaje rozszerzenia i nic
<phoenix> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .html
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<phoenix> kurrr.... dodaje strony, sa w sites-available ale z a2ensite nie chca sie dodac, nawet te juz dodane to wychodzi ze site does not exist!
<phoenix> jak wypier...lic tego gownianego apache2 i wrzucic starsza wersje
<BlessJah> phoenix: język
<BlessJah> bot ktory by trzymal opa jest nam bardzo niepotrzebny
 * Matan zepsuł gamepada :< (to sobie pograł na dziś...)
<Guest22286> pomozecie naprawic to dziadostwo czy nikt tu apache nie uzywa?
<Matan> Guest22286: /j #apache-pl
<Matan> tfu... #apache
<tajwanuser> cze
<Guest22286> pomozecie naprawic to dziadostwo czy nikt tu ubuntu nie uzywa?
<jacekowski> Guest22286: no mowilem, PURGE
<Guest22286> nie chodzi
<jacekowski> Guest22286: purge kazdego pakietu z apache
<jacekowski> mpm
<jacekowski> core
<jacekowski> i apr
<jacekowski> KAZDY PAKIET Z APACHE
<Carnophage> no i -common, bo on trzyma konfigi ;-)
<Guest22286> ale to juz 3 raz robie
<jacekowski> apache2.2-common: /etc/apache2/envvars
<jacekowski> Guest22286: apache2.2-common?
<jacekowski> apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<Guest22286> i znowu te same problemy, przed chwila tego nie bylo a teraz znowu /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Guest22286>  
<buharin> hej
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<Guest22286> czemu po tym wszystkim co zrobilem po wpisaniu adresu strony wyswietla mi sie to okno to otwarcia lub pobrania pliku i moge pobrac zrodlo kurewsk...go pliku phtml czy php
<Guest22286> php tez niby dziala
<Guest22286> jak to uruchomic zeby mi parsowalo skrypty zamiast wysylac do klienta kod php?
<Guest22286> poraz 4 to zrobilem i na tym samym miejscu sie zatrzymalem
<Matan> hmmm, ktoś wie jak sprawdzić można jaki się ma moduł BlueTooth?
<Matan> pod lspci cóż... hmmm... chyba go nie znalazłem
<Matan> chyba, że go gdzieś przeoczyłem, możecie spojrzeć? http://pastebin.com/xKHdynwW
<Carnophage> Guest22286: a2enmod php5?
<jacekowski> Guest22286: zainstalowac php
<Guest22286> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<jacekowski> zainstaluj najpierw
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> koles
<jacekowski> google zabrali?
<Guest22286> # apt-get purge php5
<Guest22286> zrobilem bo nie dzialalo
<Guest22286> i jeszcze raz # apt-get install php5
<Guest22286> pozniej service apache2 reload
<jacekowski> ale modul do apache jeszcze trzeba
<jacekowski> albo cos zeby apache z php polaczyc
<Carnophage> Guest22286: libapache2-mod-php5
<jacekowski> albo fcgi i konfuracja
<jacekowski> albo libph
<jacekowski> libphp
<jacekowski> a do wszystkiego sa gotowe opisy na google
<zuo> dobrzy ludzie wspomóżcie, szukam działającego edytora dekoracji okien do KDE - mam aurorae designera ale przy próbie otwarcia czegokolwiek się zawiesza ^^
<m477_> zuo: to nie kanal o kde
<zuo> a jest polski o KDE? :)
<m477_> o kubuntu tak
<zuo> mogę adresik? freenode? a dalej, nazwa kanału?
<m477_> freenode kubntu-pl albo z _
<m477_> kubuntu*
<zuo> dziękuję :)
<Guest22286> czy tutaj ktos uzywa ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zuo> m477_: w polskich nikogo nie ma, szukam za granicą :P
<Guest22286> Carnophage, ta biblioteka sprawila ze zaczelo dzialac php, ale dalej sa problemy np z phpmyadmin
<Guest22286> niby jest zainstalowany
<Guest22286> ale wpisuje localhost/phpmyadmin i ze blad 404
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Guest22286: phpmyadmin to zło.
<Guest22286> ok, juz mi dziala
<Guest22286> co oni zrobili z tym ubuntu ze tyle problemow jest
<Wizard> Jacy oni?
<Guest22286> "oni"
<Nerihsa> wszyscy
<Wizard> buharin: Jestem.
<Wizard> buharin: Ale ty się na mnie obraziłeś przecież.
<Wizard> Guest22286: U mnie działa.
<buharin> Wizard, to było dawno  i się nie liczy
<buharin> a po za tym mam sprawe na priv :D
<Wizard> Oficjalnie, to się uczę, ale dawaj.
<Wizard> Mogę mieć opóźnienia z odpisywaniem.
<Wilczek> buharin: Ty zyjesz? :D
<buharin> Wilczek, żyje i oddycham
<Wilczek> buharin: Jedno z drugim jest raczej nieodlacznie zwiazane ;)
<buharin> xd
<CookieM> gdzie dzisiejsze dzieci mają rodziców: http://tnij.org/spam_folder
<Wizard> CookieM: To zawsze tak działało.
<Wizard> O, Wilczek, ty żyjesz? :P
<ftpd> Cześć.
<ftpd> zuo: Ty jesteś zuo, hejterka z MyApple?
<zuo> ftpd: owszem, była hejterka z myapple :D
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> No to siema. Do dziś żałuję, że oni Cię kilim.
<ftpd> Ja byłem przeciw banowi, jeśli Cię to pocieszy :P
<zuo> przeżyję, ważne, że zaszczepiłam nutkę niedowierzania ogryzkom ;P
<ftpd> zuo: E tam. Dla niektórych tam już i tak nie ma ratunku. Aktualnie od 5 stron się umawiają na 'wspólny wypad do Drezna w dzień premiery nowego gejfonu'.
<zuo> ftpd: haha ^^ ja się pośmieję, jak będą płakać, że sprowadzili sobie najnowszego ajfona z USA i LTE im nie będzie działać ;) bo są 3 wersję ajfona ^^
<zuo> na różne rynki
<ftpd> Ta. Ja mimo, że kiedyś miałem gejfon, 1st gen, do działów o nich tam nie zaglądam. Siedzę tylko w 'swoim' mac-software.
<zuo> ftpd: developujesz? ;)
<ftpd> Nie, jestem systemadminem. No, może trochę netadminem też.
<zuo> ahh, spoko ;)
<ftpd> Dlatego mam moda w 'systemy operacyjne', 'programy' i 'internet i sieci' :P
<ftpd> Ej no, unattended_upgrades mi nie działa.
<zuo> hehe ;) Fajna rzeźnia w niektórych newsach jest, post został usunięty, z powodu błędnej pisowni... ;]
<ftpd> No i dobrze, skrajnych błędziarzy powinno się wieszać.
<zuo> wiesz, że chodzi o zbytnie krytykowanie japka ;D
<zuo> to tylko ściema z tą infromacją ;D
<Wizard> zuo, ftpd: #apple-pl
<Wizard> ;)
<ftpd> A to chyba zależy. Ja kasuję tylko błędziarzy.
<Wizard> ftpd: I prawidłowo!
<zuo> Wizard: ty żyjesz? :D
<zuo> :P
<ftpd> Wizard: No aż się zdziwiłem, czemu tak długo się nie czepiłeś.
<zuo> dzięki za sugestię ;)
<Wizard> ftpd: Uczę się.
<Wizard> Egzamin dzisiaj mam.
<Wizard> Jak zdam, to będzie absolutorium.
<Wizard> Jak nie zdam - khm - kolejny semestr.
 * zuo idzie po kawę
<ftpd> Ja mam to durne wesele.
<ftpd> Do opaździerzenia.
<Wizard> zuo: A my się znamy w ogóle?
<ftpd> Zawsze możecie się, ekhm, poznać!
<Wizard> Nie no, parę lat na ircu już siedzę, wszystkich nie pamiętam po prostu.
<ftpd> Dobrze, że mnie się nie da zapomnieć.
<Wizard> No ciebie nie, :*
<zuo> Wizard: nie, ale wcześniej pisałeś tak do kogoś :P
<Wizard> Ah.
<zuo> kurcze, na kubuntu nikt mi nie odpisuje :( idzie sie załamać
<Wizard> A co ty chcesz?
<Wizard> Edytor styli do kde?
<zuo> edytor to dekoracji okien
<zuo> tak
<ftpd> Kde jest brzydkie, tam się nic nie da udekorować.
<Wizard> Na kde-apps.org patrzyła?
<ftpd> Go fluxbox!
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> ftpd: :|
<Wizard> Jesteś trolem.
<m477_> a w gnome sie da? :)
<zuo> ftpd: jest ładne jak sie QtQurve zainstaluje :)
<zuo> Wizard: szukałam, nawet znalazłam coś, ale nie umiem tego zainstalować
<Wizard> Błeh.
<zuo> wyskakuje błąd
<zuo> szukam jakiejś paczki pod 12.04
<Wizard> zuo: Dawaj na wkleja.
<Wizard> W repo ni ma?
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie, nie znoszę kde po prostu.
<zuo> nie widzę
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja też nie.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowariancja ← świetna rzecz.
<zuo> Wizard: co mam dać na wkleja? :P
<ftpd> zuo: Błąd.
<Wizard> Ten błąd.
<zuo> to chwila
<Wizard> Pomożemy ci z ftpd, pomimo tego, że używasz KDE.
<m477_> statystyke to ja mialem na 2 roku
<Wizard> Po starej, myaplowej, znajomości.
<Wizard> m477_: Ja też.
<m477_> to nie rozumiem po co to tu wklejasz
<Wizard> Bo się uczę tego właśnie.
<Wizard> Chciałem wam pokazać ogrom mojego nieszczęścia :(
<m477_> wzoru sie uczysz? :>
<Lasoty> witam
<zuo> Wizard: http://wklej.org/id/829295/
<Wizard> m477_: No tak, a co?
<Wizard> Wzór trza znać przecież na egzaminie.
<Wizard> Wzór, całki, definicje, wykresy.
<Wizard> Rozkłady: normalny, weibulla.
<Wizard> Metody kontoli jakości.
<ftpd> zuo: Aleś wkleiła!
<zuo> ftpd: to mi wyskoczyło ^^
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> I się tak urwało?
<Lasoty> Wizard: ehh, statystyka :) co za czasy :)
<zuo> ano
<ftpd> A masz 32bit system?
<zuo> tak
<ftpd> Że instalujesz paczkę i386?
<ftpd> U, śrefdniowiecze.
<zuo> mam jajo z pae ;>
<ftpd> Jak dla mnie, to paczka jest niedossana. md5/sha1 się zgadza?
<zuo> 6BG i hula
<zuo> nie wiem, to krótkie było
<zuo> <60kn
<zuo> kb*
<m477_> a nic
<Wizard> zuo: To nie może być cały log.
<Wizard> dpkg by nawiasu nie domknął?
<ftpd> zuo: No ale skąd ssałaś? Tam, gdzie ssałaś nie było sum kontrolnych?
<zuo> Wizard: ftpd: z jakieś strony, zaraz powiem
<ftpd> 9f901f7ce5368ec7e460f388ba01606e
<ftpd> Taką sumę masz?
<zuo> http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/home:/llunak:/kde/xUbuntu_10.04/i386/kwin-aurorae_0.2.1-1_i386.deb
<ftpd> 10.04?
<ftpd> opensuse?
<zuo> hmmm
<Wizard> Na bank będzie działać ;)
<ftpd> ;-)
<zuo> xD
<Wizard> Nie no, deb jest deb
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> pod xUbuntu 10.04.
<Wizard> ;D
<ftpd> I ma się dogadać z libami na ubuntu 12.04.
<zuo> no deb po xUbuntu ale stare
<ftpd> _jasne_
<Wizard> No 4 wersje wstecz może być problem.
<Wizard> Szczególnie, że kde to masa zależności.
<Wizard> zuo: Ściągnij źródła i kompiluj ;)
<zuo> hmmm
 * Matan ma problemy z połączeniem DualShock3 z Ubuntu 12.04 via USB i BlueTooth :I http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12240022&postcount=1035
<zuo> w tym nie jestem dobra ^^
<ftpd> A co w tym jest trudnego?
<ftpd> ./configure
<ftpd> make
<Wizard> I powiedz tym leniwcom z Kubuntu, żeby włączyli to wreszcie do repo, bo się z tym mnóstwo ludzi mota.
<ftpd> make install
<ftpd> Done!
<Wizard> ftpd: W KDE to raczej cmake ;]
<ftpd> (Albo cmake, to KDE :P)
<ftpd> Wizard: No.
<Wizard> zuo: Zawsze jest plik INSTALL.
<zuo> no tak
<zuo> teraz weź tu i znajdź źródła :P
<Wizard> Są na kde-look :/
<CookieM> deby najbezpieczniej instalować przez centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<Wizard> Pierwszy wynik z gógle z resztą.
<Wizard> CookieM: o_O
<zuo> ale ja chcę edytor nie engine :D
<CookieM> jak się wybierze zły pakiet, program sam dociągnie właściwy
<Wizard> CookieM: Czarów nie ma. I ja to mówię ;)
<Wizard> zuo: No i masz.
<zuo> Wizard: to ja jestem ślepa i nie widzę o_O
<Wizard> A, bo tam nie ma :(
<Wizard> No to nie wiem, jak ci pomóc.
<Matan> kurnasz... a mogłem sobie kupić Wiimote zamiast DualShock3...
<Wizard> Podejrzewam, że te lamy z #kde też ci nie pomogą.
<zuo> Wizard: no to kapa, chciałam sobie zrobić dekoracje jak z win8 :(
<Matan> zuo: pfffff
<ftpd> Zaistanluj win8, szybciej będzie.
<zuo> Matan: prosze nie pffffać :>
<ftpd> zuo: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<Matan> odinstaluje jeszcze szybciej ;D
<zuo> ftpd: jeszcze nie upadłam na głowę ;) raz zimą na pupę ;]
<ftpd> Pics or didn't happen.
<Wizard> Wrzucę was na basha.
<zuo> nie zrobiłam wtedy zdjęcia ^^
<Wizard> Hmm, jak fajnie w 12.10 wyglądają zakładki w programach.
<Wizard> Ikony po lewej dostały "szklany połysk"
<m477_> solidny argument za instalacja 12.10
<Wizard> I nie wszystkie mają kolorowe tło.
<Wizard> Nie, tak tylko kontempluję.
<Wizard> Wiesz, uczę się.
<m477_> powtarzasz sie
<m477_> zaraz chyba blanta skrece :+)
<ftpd> E, nowy gejfon ma NFC?
<jacekowski> moj samsung gejfon s3 ma
<ftpd> jacekowski: Twoje wypowiedzi, jak zwykle, nadają się tylko do śmieci. Ale dziękuję za info!
<xaxes`> ftpd: nie
<xaxes`> nie ma i hejtują go za to
<ftpd> A, ok.
<jacekowski> szczerze, na razie jedyne sensowne zastosowanie dla nfc to google wallet
<jacekowski> bo dla przykladu s3 nie potrafi przeslac zdjecia tym
<m477_> co to nfc
<xaxes`> lg mojego kumpla miało naklejkę NFC i może ustawić jej działanie
<xaxes`> i np. gdy zbliży telefon do niej, to ustawia mu się tryb cichy
<ftpd> Dlaczego ludzie piszą 'ja osobiście'? Ten zwrot ssie.
<Matan> ftpd: nie ma nic w porównaniu do 4
<Matan> poza dodatkową linią ikon :O
<Matan> innowacja jak cholera
<Matan> w sumie i tak go kupią
<Matan> niektórzy lubią jak ich apple dyma
<CookieM> przypomina się piosenka policjantów 'don't stand so close to me' (piję do nfc)
<jacekowski> xaxes`: i gdzie ta naklejke trzymalbys
<xaxes`> Matan: kompletnie nic prócz ekranu?
<Matan> w sumie to samo można powiedzieć odnośnie kart płatniczych RFID
<xaxes`> jacekowski: on ma przy łóżku
<Matan> xaxes`: tak
<jacekowski> xaxes`: a i tak ekran trzeba zaswiecic
<xaxes`> jacekowski: po co?
<jacekowski> poza tym, ja mam na czas tryb cichy
<Matan> xaxes`: przeca na konfie mówili, ten sam aparat, ta sama bateria bla bla bla większy ekran :O
<jacekowski> xaxes`: bo nfc nie dziala bez ekranu zaswieconego
<jacekowski> xaxes`: zeby oszczedzac prad
<xaxes`> o szczegóły nie pytałem
<xaxes`> więc rzeczywiście nonsensowne
<jacekowski> NFC nie ma zadnych powaznych zalet nad blututem
<jacekowski> tyle ze paowac nie trzeba
<Wizard> jacekowski: To po prostu kolejny "pomysł".
<Wizard> Kiedyś była irda, potem bluetooth, potem wifi, teraz nfc.
<Wizard> Ze wszystkimi można mniej więcej to samo, ale telefon się lepiej sprzedaje, nie?
<CookieM> i płatności zbliżeniowe za pomocą tego ficzera
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> A przez irdę można było wysyłać dzwonki.
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Równie dobrze mogę sobie dyszki poprzypiniać spinaczami do swetra.
<Wizard> Też będą płatności zbliżeniowe.
<CookieM> mój low-endowy smartfon nie ma tego ustrojstwa
<ftpd> Ha.
 * ftpd się właśnie nauczył tie a tie.
<ftpd> Dziękuję Ci, YouTube.com!
<CookieM> wujek google też wie o tobie wszystko, informacje za informacje
<Wizard> Tie a gallow?
<Matan> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1264311/polska-musi-podac-konkretna-date-przyjecia-euro/
<Matan> już niedługo, wypłata w jednym banknocie...
<Wizard> Matan: :D
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy przekraczam 1k
<Wizard> Chyba nie..
<CookieM> chyba że żołnierze wyklęci rozniosą ue na bagnetach swoich tożsamościowych karabinów
<Wizard> E, Matan, Jak zwykle krzykliwy nagłówek.
<Wizard> A pod spodem przemyślenia Danuty H.
<Wizard> I "tylko wtedy będzie się cośtam liczyć"
<Wizard> Pfff.
<Wizard> Pieprzyć UE.
<Matan> ciekawe jaki przelicznik w pyte będzie
<Drathir> Matan: nie to wyplaty  w złotówkach dalej będą...
<Wizard> (Ja wam to mówię, Wizard)
<Matan> Drathir: dostajesz w złotówkach żeby nie urągać twojej pracowniczej godności
<Matan> później idziesz do banku i wymieniają ci na euro
<Matan> i w tedy bank urąga twojej godności
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Podziękujcie Batiuszce Józkowi.
<Drathir> nie wiem jak to będzie wszystko wyglądać jak tak jak teraz nie za ciekawie jest...
<Matan> a podobnoż drugi kryzys będzie
<Matan> na bbc coś pieprzyli, że za dużo krajów z ue pada
<Matan> nie ma to jak politycy wydają więcej niż potrafią zebrać z podatków, ofcoz jeszcze trzeba im za tę robotę zapłacić
<Drathir> jak teraz dajmy na to nie stać na coś do chleba to później nie będzie stać na sam chleb...
<Matan> już przedszkolaki lepiej zarządzają swoimi budżetami
<jacekowski> problem z podatkami i budzetem jest taki
<jacekowski> ze wplywy spadaja bo ludzie uciekaja
<CookieM> na wall street wzrosty ostatnio: http://www.pb.pl/2667125,12552,wall-street-kontynuuje-wzrosty rynki finansowe wierzą w nowy plan naprawy gospodarki fedu
<jacekowski> a wydatki takie same
<Matan> Drathir: będziesz podkradał okruszki gołębiom
<jacekowski> wydatkow nie moga zmniejszyc bo beda ludzie marudzic
<Drathir> tylko dziwne, że niby tylu mądrych ludzi, na stanowiskach, a ciężko im wymyślić coś sensownego co będzie działać na korzyść dla obywateli...
<CookieM> barroso ogłosił 'nowy porządek' w unii; będzie federacja państw i unia fiskalna; jak na dno to wszyscy bez wyjątku,jak się odbijamy to wspólnymi siłami
<jacekowski> bo masz problem co obywatelom sie bedzie podobac
<jacekowski> to raz, dwa plan na 40 milionow ludzi trwa
<jacekowski> a kadencja to 4 lata
<jacekowski> wiec gowno zrobia
<Wizard> No racja.
<jacekowski> zanim sie cokolwiek zacznie dziac mija 5-10 lat
<jacekowski> a jakies zmiany w zusie to i nawet 40
<m477_> szerloki
<m477_> jest ch****o ale stabilnie <ok>
<Drathir> jacekowski: to wytłumaczyć i przedstawić prosto plan, że choć nie do końca może się podobać to takie i takie rezultaty będą, oczywiście nie wymyślone, tylko czyste wyliczenia...
<jacekowski> i kto na to zaglosuje
<jacekowski> wiekszosc ludzi zyje byle do pierwszego
<jacekowski> nie zaglosuja na kogos kto im powie ze bedzie im gorzej ale za 20 lat lepiej
<Wizard> Ja bym zagłosował za daniem nadzwyczajnych uprawnień kanclerzowi i utworzenie armii republiki ;}
<Drathir> niestety to też prawda...
<jacekowski> dwa budzetowki w polsce jest duzo
<jacekowski> a ciecie wydatkow to ciecie budzetowki
<jacekowski> a nikt nie bedzie cial galezi na ktorej sam siedzi
<CookieM> i 'niech moc będzie zwami'
<CookieM> * z wami
<m477_> dlatego lepiej wyjechac
<m477_> niz pchac kase w tonaca łajbę
<Drathir> ale z drugiej strony bez jakiś zmian raczej będzie coraz gorzej, a nie gorzej przez pewien okres tylko...
<nonFelix> Hej, mam pytanie: czy ktoś z Was chciałby zagrać w grę, którą przygotowałem? Jest dość specyficzna, trochę w stylu mmorp, celem tej rozgrywki jest sprawdzić, jak poradzą sobie z nią osoby, które potrafią/lubią rozkminiać, jak coś działa. Mam już 15 osób i potrzebujkę jeszcze pięciu. Pomiędzy osoby, które "przeżyją" zostanie rozdzielone 20 domowych piw, niestety ograniczeniem jest tutaj odległość, więc raczej w W
<jacekowski> nonFelix: ja jestem w arabi saudyjskiej
<CookieM> oby rycerze jedi nie musieli emigrować na tatooine
<jacekowski> cyz to wystararczjaco blisko?
<jacekowski> i mam duzo piasku tutaj
<nonFelix> jacekowski: grać można skądkolwiek, chodzi mi tylko o odbiór piwa :-)
<Drathir> m477_: nawet nie wyjeżdżać, a założyć firmę za granicą...
<jacekowski> a piwo tutaj nielegalne
<m477_> bezalkoholowe tez?
<Wizard> Nie ma czegoś takiego :/
<CookieM> o, opensource beer
<m477_> :/
<nonFelix> m477_: niestety, bezalkoholowego nie potrafię zrobić, ale będę robił niskoalkoholowe
<nonFelix> może być wildgrass :-)
<Drathir> nonFelix: tak z ciekawości online program komputerowy czy karteczki a4?
<nonFelix> Drathir: http://www.ingai.pl/hobbes/informacje.php - tu jest opis gry
<jacekowski> musi byc bezalkoholowe
<jacekowski> alkoholowe sa nielegalne
<nonFelix> kiedyś rozgrywaliśmy to na kartkach, ale to dużo mniej efektywne
<nonFelix> a w wersji sieciowej mogłem dodać prawdopodobieństwo i bardziej skomplikowane algorytmy
<nonFelix> choć wciąż są one dość proste
<m477_> jacekowski: a jakies uzywki sa legalne?
<Wizard> Błech, napisy po niemiecku.
<jacekowski> m477_: papierosy
<jacekowski> i tanie sa
<m477_> pf
<jacekowski> po 1 riyal za paczke
<nonFelix> m477_: pewnie kawa
<jacekowski> a jeszcze lepiej
<nonFelix> Wizard: gdzie po niemiecku?
<jacekowski> diesel tutaj kosztuje 0.25 riyala za litr
<Wizard> Na tej stronie, co wkleiłeś, nonFelix.
<jacekowski> a 1 SAR to mniej wiecej 1PLN
<nonFelix> jacekowski: jaki jest rpzelicznik riyala
<m477_> co sie dziwic skoro maja swoje zloza
<Wizard> No nie?
<Wizard> Chociaż, Norwegia też niby ma.
<Wizard> :C
<jacekowski> 20 razy taniej?
<m477_> a w niemczech diesel tanszy niz w pl
<jacekowski> m477_: we francji tez
<jacekowski> we francji chyba 1 eur/litr
<nonFelix> Wizard: szwedzki
<jacekowski> ale autostrady platne
<Wizard> Jeden pies.
<nonFelix> Wizard: nie, jeden pies to np. serbski i chorwacki
<m477_> a kawa jest gdzies nielegalna? :)
<jacekowski> i jeszcze niewolnik jest w cenie
<jacekowski> znaczy sie nalewacz
<jacekowski> nie wysiadasz z auta w ogole
<ftpd> Dobra, to jadę się ślubować.
<jacekowski> tylko koles ci leje i dajesz mu gotowke
<jacekowski> i za 10PLN lejesz do pelna
<Wizard> jacekowski: I kobiety tam stoją przy garach.
<ftpd> nonFelix: Ja chce, ale od next week.
<Wizard> ftpd: BOGOWIE!
<Drathir> jacekowski: sar to czasem promieniowanie nie ma takiego oznaczenia?
<ftpd> Wizard: Jadę do UK, ćwiczę.
<nonFelix> ftpd: pewnie w poneidziałek wystartujemy
<jacekowski> jest
<ftpd> nonFelix: A to mnie w poniedziałek nie ma. W piątek mogę.
<Wizard> ftpd: Tak będziesz gadał, jak wrócisz po tygodniu.
<ftpd> Poniedziałek - piątek jadę do UK.
<ftpd> Wizard: Yes, sir.
<nonFelix> to jeśli wciąż będzie brakowało ludzi, to bardzo chętnie
<ftpd> Wizard: Consider it done!
<Wizard> Wiesz, byłem za granicą, tam nikt nie mówi po polsku ;)
<Wizard> "Zapomniałem"
<Wizard> Miłego śłubu.
<ftpd> A daj spokój.
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> Mam cię!
<ftpd> Musze iść do KOŚCIOŁA.
<ftpd> Rozumiesz?
<ftpd> Do KOŚCIOŁA.
<Wizard> Rozumiem, byłem 2 tygodnie temu.
<Wizard> Ale dostałem flaszkę.
<ftpd> I jeszcze jako lowelas laski z bliskiej rodziny, pewnie mnie posadzą z przodu.
<jacekowski> Drathir: https://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=19&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=1+SAR+in+PLN
<ftpd> Ciekawe, co zrobią, jak nie klęknę.
<Wizard> ftpd: Masz problemy z kręgosłupem przecież.
<Wizard> Od pracy.
<ftpd> ;-)
<xaxes`> ftpd: zjedzą cię wzrokiem
<jacekowski> hmm, ciekawe skad to client=ubuntu jak nadaje z windowsa
<ftpd> dobra, idę, bo sie spóźnię. Elufka.
<xaxes`> ja też nie klękałem na ślubie
<Wizard> Religia to zło.
<Wizard> zuo: ^
<Drathir> jacekowski: nasz włączona synchro ?
<jacekowski> mam
<Drathir> może sobie coś z wcześniejszego źle wzięło...
<jacekowski> hmm, wychodzi 20gr za litr
<jacekowski> jeszcze lepiej
<Drathir> chyba, że nie używałes nigdzie na ubu to byłoby dziwne...
<Wizard> http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2012/09/soup-5225-142d.jpg
<Wizard> Boże, jaką krzywdę zrobili empathy w 12.10
<Drathir> Wizard: a żeby to tylko jednej rzeczy robili... Hrhr
<Drathir> jacekowski: to cysterne i tylko tam tankować...
<Drathir> tylko transport i przez granicę zapewne było by nie za ciekawie...
<Wizard> Drathir: A co jeszcze?
<zuo> religia to Wizard? :D
<Drathir> Wizard: wszystko? Hrhr
<Wizard> Drathir: ?
<Drathir> nie no żartuje...
<Wizard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1?action=show&redirect=QuantalQuetzal%2FTechnicalOverview#New_features_in_Quantal
<Drathir> ale przyznam, że kierunek w którym zmierza nie do końca mi się podoba...
<Wizard> "Software Updater. It also now checks for updates when launched. "
<Wizard> To nie jest fajne.
<Wizard> Chociaż może dlatego, że przywykłem
<Wizard> "The proprietary -nvidia driver now supports the RANDR standard for monitor configuration. " WREŚCIE :D
<Wizard> Chociaż nie mam już nigdzie nvidii.
<Wizard> Jedynie 8 lat im zajęło.
<regedarek> siema
<Wizard> "Compiz with GLES support landed, making unity-3d work again on the pandaboard. " Mi nigdy nie działało na pandzie.
<Wizard> Cześc, regedarek.
<Drathir> Wizard: przecież aktualizacje już dawno można było ustawić, żeby tylko przypominał że są dostępne, pobierał ale nie instalował lub wcale bodajże...
<Wizard> To nie o to chodzi.
<Drathir> a teraz za każdym uruchomieniem sprawdzać to nikt nie będzie włączał i na synaptic-a się przerzucić będzie można...
<Wizard> Jest jeszcze obsługa zdalnych ekranów w lightdm, ciekawa opcja, ale nie wiem jak to się konfiguruje, chyba przez konto U1
<regedarek> zna sie tutaj kto na SSD dyskach? Zastanawiam sie czy odczuje zauwazalnie roznice przy podpieciu 2 x Samsung 830 w RAID0 vs 1x Samsung 830 jezeli jestem developerem i ogromna ilsc czasu pracuje tylko na małych plikach.
<jacekowski> regedarek: zadna
<Drathir> czas dostepu do pliku w każdym miejscu jest teoretycznie jednakowy...
<Drathir> o ile dobrze pamiętam...
<jacekowski> teoretycznie
<regedarek> wg testow to jest przy RAID0 prawie 600:800 mb/sek vs 500:500
<jacekowski> w praktyce sie ciekawe rzeczy dzieja
<jacekowski> regedarek: te testy sa absolutnie gowno warte
<jacekowski> regedarek: bo to sa odczyty sekwencyjne
<jacekowski> regedarek: a tego NIKT nie robi
<jacekowski> regedarek: a jesli chcesz raid to lepiej raid1
<jacekowski> raid0 to glupowa
<jacekowski> glupota*
<jacekowski> a przy ssd tym bardziej
<Drathir> regedarek: pytanie jak to osiągnęli? Przecież nie wykorzystasz prędkości pełnego dysku do małych niewielkich plików chyba?
<regedarek> hmm, chodzi mi tylko o jak najwieksze poprawienie komfortu pracy przy odpalaniu Vima itp
<Drathir> to może są jakieś przekłamania transferu?
<jacekowski> Drathir: dlatego te testy sa nic nie warte
<regedarek> rozumiem ze poprostu kupic samsunga 830 128 i bedzie super
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo testuja sekwencyjny odczyt
<jacekowski> regedarek: i cos do robienia backupow kup
<regedarek> to jakies testy zwyklym programem robione
<regedarek> a po co :)
<regedarek> uzywam gita :)
<jacekowski> Drathir: najbardziej podobal mi sie test gdzie testowali predkosc 500MB/s dysku
<jacekowski> Drathir: kontrolerem na pcie 1x
<jacekowski> Drathir: i narzekali ze nie osiaga predkosci
<Drathir> jacekowski: ja się nie znam ale to chyba tak jak porównywać neta na małych plikach ja czasem nam 7mb tak szybko w wgecie twierdzi, że pobrał choć łącze tyle nie ma to tu na zbliżonej zasadzie może być, też takie przekłamania może mogą występować...
<Drathir> swoją droga na bardzo dużych plikach w 0 może być odrobina zysku...
<Drathir> jacekowski: lol z tym kontrolerem to dobre hrhr
<jacekowski> ja mam teraz cruciala m4 ktory ma robic 500MB/s
<jacekowski> ale nie osiaga bo mam go na sata 3Gbits
<jacekowski> i cisnie "tylko" okolo wlasnie te 3Gbits
<jacekowski> ale i tak jest zajebiscie szybko
<Drathir> btw mogliby pod pci-e od grafiki przedawać jak ktoś quad sli ma to 2 na ssd przeznaczyć...
<Drathir> jacekowski: u kumpla ocza vertexa testowaliśmy to jak się miał przesiąść na hdd to myślał, że go na miejscu trafi...
<regedarek> hmm, czyli jaki parametr powinien mnie interesować w specyfikacji dysku SSD
<regedarek> cos typu czas dostępu?
<jacekowski> ocz to niesamowite gowno
<Drathir> no ale na dane to jednak wolałbym magazyn z hdd niż ssd
<jacekowski> regedarek: nic w zasadzie
<jacekowski> regedarek: czasy dostepu sa bliskie 0
<jacekowski> regedarek: dla kazdego ssd
<regedarek> podobno OCZ Vertex 4 jest dobry :)
<jacekowski> regedarek: nie jest
<Drathir> sprawdzaj te iposy czy jak imtam
<regedarek> czyli Samsung zostaje
<jacekowski> ssd to tylko samsung, crucial i intel
<regedarek> a z tej trojki?
<Drathir> iopsy
<jacekowski> iopsow jest i tak tyle ze to bez wiekszego znaczenia ostatecznie
<jacekowski> kingston wydajnosciowo nie jest idealny ale dosyc niezawodny
<jacekowski> ocz wydajnosciowo lezy
<jacekowski> i bardzo lubi sie popsuc
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale za to tanie... Do 300 już można się cieszyć 60...
<jacekowski> Drathir: 2-3 miesiace sie pocieszysz
<jacekowski> a potem padnie
<jacekowski> zajechalem 3 ocz w 6 miesiecy
<jacekowski> crucial m4 jak na razie mam 4 miesiace i dziala
<regedarek> super dzieki w takim razie :) myslalem ze sobie sprawie cos lepszego niz zwykly SSD :) a tu techniki nie przeskoczysz
<Drathir> no właśnie o dziwo nie padł śmigal ale do końca gwarancji chyba z 3miesiące było więc trzeba było wymienić na nowy model...
<jacekowski> regedarek: ogolnie wydajnosciowo masz te samsungi 830 i crucial m4
<jacekowski> regedarek: i potem masz jeszcze strasznie drogie intele ktore sa szybsze
<jacekowski> regedarek: ale musialbys dom sprzedac
<Drathir> jacekowski: intel narazie nie dla śmiertelników hrhr
<regedarek> a RAM ma znaczenie przy takiej mojej developerskiej pracy na VIMie
<regedarek> mam 4b
<jacekowski> intel to taka wydajnosci bez kompromisow
<regedarek> *GB
<jacekowski> a co developujesz?
<regedarek> Ruby
<jacekowski> szkoda
<jacekowski> jakbys jakis normalny jezeyk uzywal
<regedarek> ;)
<jacekowski> to sobie spraw visual studio
<regedarek> ostatnio JS
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale te zajechane to nowki? Sprawdzałes serię? Może z jednej serii wyszły z wadą...
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak nowki
<jacekowski> Drathir: 2x petrol i raz vertex
<jacekowski> Drathir: vertex dluzej wytrzymal
<jacekowski> bo zajechalem petrola raz wymienilem, za drugim razem oddalem i wymienilem na vertexa
<Drathir> regedarek: 800 ram czy powyżej?
<jacekowski> i tego tez zajechalem
<jacekowski> regedarek: a przy vimie to w zasadzie bez anczenia
<jacekowski> regedarek: vim bedzie dzialal dobrze na 233MHz pentium
<jacekowski> regedarek: i 32MB amu
<jacekowski> ramu
<regedarek> wlasnie cos mi tnie ostatnio
<regedarek> ale to pewnie przez dysk
<jacekowski> no watpie
<jacekowski> raczej cos innego zuzywa zasoby
<Drathir> jacekowski: to u kumpla vertex 3 siedziała... Przez okres gwarancji zero problemów... trafiło mu się hrhr
<jacekowski> Drathir: slaby user
<regedarek> i zauwazylem ze w lini polecen jak zmieniam katalog trwa to ze 3 sek
<jacekowski> Drathir: ja tego vertexa w sumie juz meczylem zeby zobaczyc ile to jest warte
<regedarek> http://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_masowe/test_ocz_vertex_4_128_gb_i_256_gb_nowy_firmware_daje_kopa
<regedarek> http://pclab.pl/art49914.html
<Drathir> czy ja wiem tak średnio komp 24/7 chodził...
<jacekowski> do tego ocz maja kupe problemow z firmware
<regedarek> podobno Samsung zuzywa mniej energii
<jacekowski> regedarek: bez znaczenia
<regedarek> na lapku?
<jacekowski> tak
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak jedna aktualizacja dysk czyściła...
<jacekowski> ssd zuzywaja prawie ze nic
<jacekowski> Drathir: to tez
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale mialem probelmy z wieszajacym sie dyskiem
<jacekowski> i zacinajacym sie
<regedarek> no to w tym necie zadnej pozadnej rady sie znalezc nie da :)
<jacekowski> tak ze przez 20s nic sie nie dzialo
<Drathir> jacekowski: o a to ciekawe...
<jacekowski> regedarek: intel, samsung, crucial
<jacekowski> a wieszal sie tak ze porzadnie
<jacekowski> zero reakcji
<jacekowski> pod windowsem konczylo sie bluescreenem
<jacekowski> pod linuxem jak mialem szczescie to jeszcze moglem czasami zdarzyc zrobic suspend 2 ram
<Drathir> a win przestawiony ? Bo tam parę opcji trzeba było przestawiać żeby tych trimów i innych używał...
<jacekowski> i tym sposobem dysk restartowalem
<jacekowski> bo trzeba bylo odlaczyc zasilanie
<jacekowski> bo zwykly reboot po bluescreenie
<jacekowski> i bios dysku nie widzial
<jacekowski> musial byc porzadnie prad odlaczony
<Drathir> ostro...
<xaxes`> ja z SSD poczekam jeszcze dwa lata, aby można było kupić 128GB za 200-300 zł
<jacekowski> xaxes`: no petrol mozesz za tyle kupic
<regedarek> http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2012/05/ocz_vertex4_128/charts/fc_prog_read.png
<jacekowski> regedarek: nie kupuj ocz
<jacekowski> chyba ze chcesz miec problemy
<Drathir> z tym s2ram fajne hrhr spróbuj takie coś na hdd
<jacekowski> sa tylko 3 firmy ktore robia dobre ssd, intel, crucial, samsung
<jacekowski> wbrew pozorom spora wiedza i spore zaplecze technologiczne jest wymagane do zrobienia dobrego ssd
<jacekowski> dlatego intela ssd sa najlepsze
<Drathir> jacekowski: a i tak większość na kościach samsunga siedzi :p
<xaxes`> jacekowski: opłaca się? nie padnie po roku?
<jacekowski> xaxes`: padnie po 3-6 miesiacach
<xaxes`> to dupa
<jacekowski> xaxes`: zdarzysz wymienic ze 3 razy na gwarancji
<jacekowski> zdazysz*
<xaxes`> no to chyba w raidzie musiałbym mieć :S
<xaxes`> afk
<jacekowski> a crucial m4 nie sa duzo drozsze
<jacekowski> ja dalem £300 za 512gb
<Drathir> w sumie jak ktoś się lubi w gwarancje bawić to może próbować... Tylko pytanie czy na wymienionego znów pełny okres gwarancji...
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak sie nalezy
<jacekowski> a potem mozna oddac i dostac zwrot gotowki
<jacekowski> i kupic lepszy za rok
<jacekowski> jak stanieja
<Drathir> ale czasem dają do końca gwarancji 1 kupionego to głupota moim zdaniem...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie moga
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest to nielegalne wedlug polskiego prawa
<jacekowski> jak wymieniaja nalezy sie nowa gwarancja
<regedarek> a czy sie rozni RAID1 od RAID0?
<Drathir> jacekowski: a to ciekawe... Dobrze wiedzieć...
<jacekowski> regedarek: google ci powie
<jacekowski> Drathir: w sumie dobre zabezpieczenie przed sprzedawaniem syfu i wymienianiem po 50 razy
<Drathir> 1 bezpieczeństwo 0 prędkość jak dobrze pamiętam...
<Drathir> tak w skrócie...
<regedarek> z tego co wyczytalem to zzera to wiecej energii wiec podziekuje
<jacekowski> regedarek: co zzera?
<regedarek> RAID
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> jak softraid to nie
<jacekowski> jak sprzetowy, no to musi
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko czy honorują te przepisy to ciekawe...
<jacekowski> ale jak chesz dwa dyski do laptopa wlozyc
<regedarek> zamiast DVD
<Drathir> jacekowski: odd bay ?
<regedarek> ale chyba juz nie chce :)
<jacekowski> no mozna w sumie
<jacekowski> ale co jak ktos chce miec dvd
<xaxes`> jacekowski: pod usb
<Drathir> ale nie każdy potrafi tak ładnie, że producent udostępnia części...
<xaxes`> napęd DVD pod USB
<jacekowski> no w sumie mozna
<Drathir> ale i tak się nie opłaca...
<Drathir> robisz tak sdd w miejsce wbudowanego i hdd w zatokę... Masz hotswapa... :p
<Drathir> i możesz sobie hdd wymieniać jak Ci się podoba bez rozkręcania kompa...
<Drathir> lapka dokładnie...
<Drathir> sdd system i używane często aplikacje hdd magazyn i jakieś rzadziej używane aplikacje/gry...
<Drathir> ssd*
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Drathir> Nerihsa: 2you2
<regedarek> siema jezeli chce znalezc przejsciowke z mini USB i podlaczyc ja do kontaktu w domu pod jaka nazwa tego szukac?
<jacekowski> ze co?
<jacekowski> miniusb na co?
<jacekowski> ladowarke chcesz do telefonu?
<Matan> regedarek: czarny - czerwony +
<Matan> regedarek: jak rozerwiesz zwykły kabel z usb to te dwa podłącz pod końcówki z kontaktu
<regedarek> Modem Huawei E5382
<Matan> regedarek: no huawei to od ręki załaduje
<jacekowski> regedarek: ze co?
<jacekowski> regedarek: modem chcesz do gniazdka telefonicznego?
<regedarek> do sieci w domu zeby nie musial byc podpiety pod usb do laptopa
<regedarek> znalazlem
<Matan> lol
<Matan> usb charger
<regedarek> adapter sieciowy USB 230V :)
<Matan> jakże zacna nazwa dla tak błahego urządzenia
<jacekowski> Matan: ladowarka usb
<jacekowski> do kazdego telefonu to daje
<jacekowski> daja*
<Matan> jacekowski: do każdego telefonu który obsługuje ładowanie 5v 0,5A
<regedarek> do modemu nie dali :)
<Matan> regedarek: to oczywiste, modem to nie telefon
<jacekowski> ale co ty robisz?
<jacekowski> to bez sensu
<jacekowski> modem musisz i tak miec do laptopa podlaczony
<Matan> jacekowski: on chyba chce z modemu zrobić access pointa
<Matan> lol
<Matan> ciekawe jak się zsynchronizuje z siecią
<Matan> pewnie podłączy do lapka, wpisze kod pin, poczeka na synchro i szybko odepnie i podepnie pod gniazdko :D
<Matan> tak żeby się nie zresetował
<jacekowski> ale jakby to mialo dzialac
<Matan> w sumie to nie wiem co on wymyślił
<jacekowski> sesja pp jest na laptopie terminowana
<Matan> z idiotycznych pomysłów tylko to mi przyszło do głowy
<regedarek> nie no moj modem ma minirouter
<regedarek> wifi
<jacekowski> wiekszosc z nich wymaga laptopa
<jacekowski> i to soft na laptopie robi routing
<Matan> regedarek: to jak wpisujesz mu kod pin?
<regedarek> nie wpisuje
<regedarek> teraz ma baterie
<Matan> hmmm... że niby tak...
<regedarek> i 3g siedzi na baterii
<Matan> i tak dupa to jest
<Matan> regedarek: z orange brałeś?
<regedarek> i lacze sie z nim po sieci i ustawiam
<regedarek> nie kupilem w sklepie
<Matan> regedarek: już lepiej było brać CDMA
<regedarek> tylko zastanawia mnie jedno jak go poepne do wylaczonego komputera
<regedarek> do niby sie laduje a tak naprawde rozladowywuje
<regedarek> zastanawiam sie czy to samo nie bedzie jak go podlacze przez ten adapter
 * Matan ma jakiegoś śmiecia z allegro za 30zł pod ExpressCard34 od Option i sobie chwali, tylko szkoda, że na terenie nie ma nic prócz CDMA i GSM
<Drathir> Matan: lol ostrożnie z takimi radami... Dzieci też mogą czytać...
<Drathir> regedarek: wczoraj uciekłes...
<Drathir> czy to nie Ty?
<Drathir> też z jakimś modemem ktoś był...
<Matan> Drathir: fak das szit, viva la evolution!
<Wizard> 3-
<Wizard> Zdałem ;)
<xaxes`> Wizard: to teraz mi znajdź sposób, by streamować audio z komputera na telefon z androidem
<xaxes`> icecast odpada
<regedarek> nie to nie ja :)
<regedarek> nie wiem o co chodzi z modemem :) dziala to mi wystarcza ;)
<Matan> `g CMDA
<Wizard> Przekliniak się popsuł.
<ntat> Hej
<xaxes`> o/
<ntat> Jak można zrobić alias do programu ale globalnie? Tzn. można w .bashrc dopisać ale to działa tylko jak uruchomię go z terminala a np. z menu XFCE już nie.
<xaxes`> w /usr/bin zrób
<ntat> xaxes`, ale tam mam stworzyć bashrc?
<DaZ> symlinkuj
<xaxes`> ntat: nope
<DaZ> albo gdzies w baszowych konfigach w /etc se ciepnij
<xaxes`> DaZ: ale on chce w menu XFCE
<xaxes`> on może korzystać z sh
<DaZ> ah
<DaZ> to w sumie nie wiem po co mu to w menu xfce <:
<xaxes`> ntat: echo -e "#!/bin/sh\nkomenda" >> /usr/bin/nazwa_aliasu
<xaxes`> tak chyba zadziała
<xaxes`> a, no i ofc chmod +x /usr/bin/nazwa_aliasu
<DaZ> ino po co >:
<xaxes`> DaZ: jak inaczej chcesz to zrobić?
<ntat> Generalnie potrzebuję uruchamiać skype wraz z gnome-alsamixer'em wywołując skype albo wybierając z menu
<DaZ> generalnie położyłbym na to laske, bo nie widze zadnego powodu żeby to tam wrzucać <:
<xaxes`> >#ubuntu-pl
<xaxes`> >retoryczne odpowiedzi
<xaxes`> meh, nie retoryczne
<xaxes`> to było inne słowo, nvm
<DaZ> trololo.
<xaxes`> szkoda, że wyszedłem z gimbazy, mógłbym się nią usprawiedliwić
<DaZ> ntat: generalnie to dodałbym sobie ~/bin do PATH, wrzucił tam jakos fajnie nazwany plik z gnome-alsamixer & skype w srodku i zwyczajnie dodał to do menu po sciezce
<DaZ> bo jesli twoje menu tak nie umie, to masz debilne srodowisko :v
<DaZ> ewentualnie path ustawic w jakims xfcowym odpowiedniku ~/.kde/env :f
<Matan> ktoś z was używa adapterów usb-rs232 opartych o pl-2303
<Wizard> Matan: Ja kiedyś miałem coś takiego.
<Wizard> Widać go było w dmesgu, ale nic więcej z tym nie robiłem.
<Matan> meh
<Matan> to kupię
<Matan> 10zł
<Matan> nawet jak się okaże kupą, też będzie dobre
<DaZ> dobra kupa mówisz
<DaZ> >:
<CookieM_> foxconn zamknął szkoły i zapędził dzieciaki do roboty w fabrykach ifonów: http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2012/09/12/838341/foxconn-student-workers/?mobile=nc
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<CookieM_> Nerihsa widziałeś to http://tnij.org/zombie_city ?
<trueck> Cześć chłopaki :)
<trueck> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=161487
<trueck> moglby ktos zerknac okiem na ten problem bo dostaje juz zapasci
<trueck> thx z gory :)
<Wizard> Cześć trueck.
<Wizard> Poczekamy, aż dostaniesz zapaści :>
<Wizard> Robisz błędy ortograficzne :(
<CookieM_> super-bot-manager? do czego to? w repos tego nie ma
<trueck> do edycji grub'a
<trueck> w sieci był opis jak go zainstalować
<trueck> dodalem repo i poleciałem z koksem
<trueck> :((((
<Wizard> Dlaczego masz zainstalowanego burga, a nie gruba?
<Wizard> Burga rozwijał *jeden* gość.
<Wizard> I rozwijał to jest dobre słowo.
<Laif> teraz jest jakis grub customizer
<CookieM_> wiesz, korzystając z ppa bierzesz na siebie odpowiedzialność za użytkowanie niestabilnego/wadliwego oprogramowania
<Wizard> Nie wiem co jest, ogólnie, to trueck jesteś sam sobie winien, instalujesz z PPA.
<trueck> no ok
<Wizard> Wywal burga upewniając się wpierw, że grub jest zainstalowany.
<trueck> rozumiem
<Wizard> Idę do sklepu, będę za kilkanaście minut.
<Wizard> Jak ci się chce, to poczekaj, to ci pomogę.
<trueck> no właśnie problem jest z jego wywaleniem :(
<trueck> ok spoko
<trueck> wiem ,że moja wina już to do mnie dotarło jakieś 2 h temu
<trueck> ;)
<trueck> E: burg-theme-normal: Pakiet jest w złym stanie - powinien zostać przeinstalowany  przed usunięciem.
<trueck> sudo dpkg --force-all -P burg
<trueck> w ten sposob jestem w stanie wywalić all
<trueck> burg-theme-normal jako jedyny się stawia
<trueck> zw xD
<trueck> jj
<Wizard> Co znaczy jj?
<DaZ> no bo jak zw to jj xDD
<DaZ> a co??
<xaxes`> ikzde
<dweller> uwsteczniacie sie
<Wizard> http://pokazywarka.pl/1hjaxe-2/
<Wizard> Suchar, ale dobry ;]
<Wizard> DaZ: Jak wiesz, to wytłumacz.
<Wizard> wtf nie zna takiego skrótu :(
<DaZ> nie wierze ci, ze nie wiesz >:
<Matan> internet, wat r u doin
<Matan> internet, stahp ;_;
<dweller> Wizard: ale jj jest nawet logiczne
<Matan> "Ja i mój JJ u boku po lewej, to ubaw, że hej więc baw i się śmiej" -Król Julian
<dweller> eh
<Wizard> Jan Józef?
<Wizard> No weno, nie bądź xuj!
<Wizard> Już jestem.
<Wizard> Wybaczcie, nie skończyłem gimnazjum :(
<Wizard> Nie można po ludzku pisać "re"?
<dweller> re sre
<Wizard> Dobra, już, od razu.
<Wizard> Tyczek: Ratuj, biją.
<Tyczek> o/
<Tyczek> Wizard: kto, co?
<Wizard> Bo nie wiem co to znaczy "jj".
<Wizard> Znaczy już wiem, ale nie wiedziałem.
<Tyczek> W sumie też nie wiem. ;P
<Wizard> Nie jestem sam :>
<Tyczek> Za to wiem co to "piwo". O. ;P
<dweller> też mam
<Wizard> On codziennie sprawdza, czy jeszcze ma +q.
<Wizard> :D
<dweller> heh
<Wizard> ChanServ: Daj głos!
<dweller> ukrzyżowałeś się
<dweller> jesteś Jezusem?
<Wizard> dweller: Lepiej! Ukrzyżowałem się sam. Jezusa ukrzyżowali Żydzi.
<Wizard> Chociaż właściwie, to ChanServ mnie ukrzyżował.
<Wizard> :<
<dweller> chanserv jest żydem
<dweller> 20:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<dweller> widzisz
<CookieM_> http://tnij.org/sspl
<dweller> heh
<TrueCK> witam wszystkich :)
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Trueck> !!
<Matan> Trueck
<Matan> wat r u doin
<Matan> Trueck
<Trueck> no czesc :)
<Matan> stahp ;_;
<Trueck> bez krzyczenia tu na mnie ;) staram się odreagować kolejną instalacje :) ale chyba już wszystko ok
<CookieM_> http://cdn.geeknation.com/Blogs/08_2012/cats-2.jpg
<dweller> Trueck: instalację czego? ;f
<Trueck> popsułem system :(
<Trueck> pisałem wcześniej na kanale
<Trueck> ale dobrze ,że ubuntu idzie bardzo szybko postawić ;P
<Trueck> tylko brakuje mi na nim PS ;((( mam nadzieje ,że to się kiedyś zmieni i będę mógł mieć na kompie tylko jeden os
<dweller> skoro potrzebujesz fotoszopa do pracy to po co instalujesz linuksa ;f
<dweller> w sumie dziwne że nie masz maka
<Trueck> w tych czasach nie ma różnicy
<Trueck> pracowałem na macu i jeden kij jesli chodzi o ps dla mnie
<dweller> wiesz
<dweller> możesz zainstalować jeden system i odpalić windowsa na kvmie
<dweller> czy innym vboksie
<Trueck> ja jestem jeszcze totalnym noobem :) od 2 dni linux user ;P
<Trueck> nie licze lata temu romansu z red hatem
<Trueck> z jakiejs gazety instalowalem xD
<Trueck> straszna dzicz
<Trueck> a teraz jestem mile zaskoczony
<Trueck> naprawde super system
<dweller> wiesz, te starsze dystrybucje przynajmniej działały ;f
<Trueck> ;)
<Trueck> no wiem ubuntu jak widze nie przypomina za nic linuxow z przed lat ;P
<dweller> popicie drożdży piwem to zły pomysł
<Trueck> bardziej windowsowe jest takie
<dweller> meh
<qermit> o/
<Trueck> ale biorąc pod uwagę ,że jest za free i tak uważam ,że daje radę
<Trueck> ;)
<qermit> Trueck: polecam kupić drugą maszynę
<qermit> na windowsa
<dweller> qermit: xen też daje rade
<dweller> tymbardziej z coraz lepszy pci pasthru
<qermit> dweller: musze kiedyś się zmusić i sprawdzić czy będzie działało z moją maszynką
<dweller> lepszym*, passthru*
<dweller> nowe jądra dorobiły się lepszego sterownika dla kvma, ale jeszcze nie testowałem
<dweller> a w sumie potrzebne mi to jest tylko po to żeby odpalić nvidię i czasami pograć
<Trueck> xD
<Trueck> no właśnie gierki to też problem
<Trueck> słyszałem ,że niezła lipa jest z sc2
<Trueck> w którego gram
<dweller> starcraft to kupa
<Trueck> sam jesteś kupa ;)
<Trueck> ja od bw już pociskam
<dweller> sc2* to kupa
<dweller> mówię to jako hejter obecnej polityki blizzarda
<Trueck> ogolnie jest ok tylko moim zdaniem slabo zbalansowany ;)
<qermit> kupa to kupa
<Trueck> nie wiem na jakim poziomie grasz
<dweller> grałem dawno temu jak miałem 10 lat
<Trueck> aby stwierdzić ,że to kupa ;P
<dweller> teraz mnie rtsy nie pociągają
<Trueck> bo mi sie np bardzo dobrze grało gdzieś do mid-master
<Trueck> później jak zacząłem dostawać hardcorów
<Trueck> to odczułem braki balansu ;)
<qermit> zerg rush?
<qermit> ale jakiś rok temu odkryłem jak to jest że ludzie tak szybko przełączają widoki w SC
<qermit> oni używali spacji
<Trueck> ta
<Trueck> trzeba ogarniać
<qermit> no to inna sprawa
<qermit> trzeba znać kolejnośc budowania
<qermit> mapy trzeba znać
<qermit> wiedzieć na co sie nastawić
<Trueck> no ja jestem w miarę ogarnięty jeśli chodzi o tą grę
<Trueck> był okres gdy naprawdę dużo potrafiłem w nią ciotować
<qermit> ja w tym czasie linuksa kompilowałem
<Trueck> xD
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> iks de
<dweller> a w sumie, co mnie to ;f
<bastetmilo> re
<jacekowski> mi sie bardzo podoba obecna polityka blizzarda
<jacekowski> d3 i RMAH to najlepszy ich ruch jaki zrobili
<jacekowski> nic nie robia a interes sie krec
<qermit> co to jest?
<Trueck> sklep
<Trueck> można sprzedać znaleziony mieczyk za eurosy ;)
<jacekowski> real money auction house
<jacekowski> i gold mozna kupowac za eurosy
<jacekowski> i sprzedawac
<jacekowski> wiec blizzard zarabia na tym tez
<Trueck> tylko jest jeden problem
<Trueck> coraz mniej osób gra w tą grę
<Trueck> + boty zbierające gold = spadek jego wartości w czasie
<TheNumb> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/331/34326323.jpg
<TheNumb> lol.
<TheNumb> tak się trzepie kasę na RMAH
<jacekowski> a ja wlasnie odkrylem ze tutaj w hotelowym wifi w .SA jest dzialajace ipv6
<jacekowski> a swiecilo mi to w oczy od 4 dni w wiresharku
<dweller> jacekowski: nie twierdze że robią zły interes
<dweller> z ich punktu to bardzo dobra polityka
<gjm> Cześć.
<gjm> Kurde no, chcę do domu.
<mati75> gjm: live on stage?
<gjm> Siedzę sam w domu chłopaka siostry i czekam aż ktoś mnie w końcu zawiezie do domu.
<mati75> haha
<mati75> co ty tam robisz?
<gjm> Mieliśmy małą imprezę wczoraj a dzisiaj się leczyliśmy, tzn. ja, siostra i jej chłopak. No ale oni pojechali do klubu gdzie on miał podłączyć sprzęt tylko mu się zapomniało.
<gjm> Fajnie jest, mam teleskop w łazience.
<gjm> Wrócili.
<jacekowski> teleskop?
<qermit> to pewnie taka metafora męskiego organu rozrodczego
<dweller> w łazienka?
<dweller> ah
<dweller> dobra
<qermit> dobra, nie ma imprezowania bez firmware wgrywania
<qermit> no, mam zagęszczone pleczko
<qermit> mleczko
<dweller> z tubki? :>
<qermit> dweller: z tubki jest dla mnie zbyt małe
<qermit> ja kupuję w puszeczce odrazu
<dweller> to chyba musisz dużo ćwiczyć
<qermit> dlaczego
<dweller> no nie wiem, te mleczka nie są sałatą wszakże, że można jeść wiadrami
<qermit> weź mi nie mów nic, bo organizm jeszcze zrozumie i będę miał problem
 * qermit szuka kabelka usbmini
<dweller> :D
<DaZ> meh, też kiedyś to żarłem na potęge i mnie nie poruszyło :f
<qermit> no
<qermit> ale daje kopa lepszego niż kawa
<dweller> cukier tańszy
<qermit> cukier nie jest smaczny
<DaZ> hm, w tym aspekcie jeszcze tego nie próbowałem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-16
<gjm> Bry.
<m477_> ;/
<Xanthia> m477_: co marudzisz? :>
<Matan> http://allegro.pl/najszybszy-notebook-biznesowy-w-polsce-i2628930649.html :O 35 025 zł
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Matan: Czytaj "biznesowy"
<Wizard> Ma odpalać PowerPainta.
<Matan> Wizard: 32GB ram :I
<Wizard> O, to będzie można w PowerPainta wkleić nawet ze dwa zdjęcia.
<Wizard> I otworzyć stronkę w IE.
<Matan> to jest sprzęt do robienia symulacji fizycznych a nie power painta
 * Matan 'a nosi jak widzi gdy się sprzęt marnuje
<Wizard> Jest napisane - biznesowy.
<Wizard> Biznes nie robi symulacji fizycznych. Oni w ogóle mają gdzieś świat realny.
<Wizard> Oni za to mają słupki i tabelki!
<xaxes`> i rozliczenia podatkowe!
<gjm> Wizard: PowerPoint a nie PowerPaint.
<Xanthia> Do DTP byłby w sam raz, do biznesu, wątpię ;)
<Wizard> Do biznesu w sam raz!
<Matan> gjm: doprawdy? :O (sarc)
<Matan> Wizard: w sumie ciekawe ile ten sprzęcik na baterii śmiga
<gjm> Matan: GTFO.
<Wizard> "Będę miał laptopa za 32k, tamci goście z dupcorpu obsrają gacie z zazdrości"
<Wizard> "A mojego starego możecie oddać jakiemuś programiście, ma 16GB ramu, to może mu się przyda"
<gjm> Weź bo zaraz przyjdzie BJ.
<Matan> "niech no tylko na konfie się pokażę i podłączę go do rzutnika, moje cliparty z tego lapka ich zabiją"
<Wizard> Matan: "A na targach będziemy najpopularniejszą firmą"
<Matan> "a tak na prawdę to nikt nie będzie wiedział, że wziąłem go tylko po to by grać w Q3A i SC gdy szef nie patrzy"
<Wizard> :D
<Xanthia> Wizard: gjm: chcecie się lansować HPkiem za 33k? Nie lepiej ogryzkiem za 17k? Od razu będzie wiadomo, że lepszy i droższy :D Choć do pięt temu HPkowi nie dorasta ^^
<Wizard> Xanthia: No ale na ogryzku nie pohasa Q3A i SC!
<Wizard> Kot do mnie przyszoł!
<Xanthia> Wizard: Q3A to nie wiem, a SC - StarCraft? :> Jeśli tak, to pohasa ;P
<Wizard> Xanthia: A coś ty w ogóle za jedna?
<Xanthia> zuo, nika zmieniłam
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Coby się źle nie kojarzyć?
<Xanthia> z forum ubuntu.pl znana jako Nem
<Xanthia> ostatnio używam tego nika ;)
<Wizard> To znaczy "nie" po węgiersku :P
<Xanthia> tak? nawet nie wiedziałam :P
<Xanthia> To skrót od Nemesis
<Wizard> Ale twój wczorajszy nick przypomniał mi to: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powiat_%C5%82obeski
<Wizard> Popatrz w tabelce "tablica rejestracyjna"
<Xanthia> haha, fajne :D
<Xanthia> za 1k w sumie też można sobie taką tablicę kupić ;)
<Xanthia> w dowolnym mieście
<Wizard> No Ale wtedy będzie np. E2 ZLO
<Wizard> I już wiesz, że jesteś trzecim złem jeżdżącym w woj. łódzkim.
<Xanthia> Nie koniecznie. Kiedyś na jakimś BMW widziałam rejestrację SUKA :P
<Wizard> No ale to tak nie działa.
<Wizard> Musiała to być jakaś S0 SUKA na przykład.
<Xanthia> hmm możliwe
<gjm> D0 BUZI
<gjm> Autentyk.
<Wizard> Albo, autentyk, P0 JEEP.
<Wizard> Nie utrafił.
<Xanthia> :D
<Wizard> http://rejestracja.blog.pl/2005/01/07/p0-jeep/
<Wizard> Wot.
<Xanthia> fajny blog ;)
<Wizard> Ludzie mają zboczenia.
<Wizard> Ja, kiedy jeżdżę, to się bawię w zgadywanie tablic.
<Xanthia> tzn?
<Wizard> No na przykład jedziemy z kolegą i "o tam, SH, Chorzów!"
<Wizard> Nie nudzi się tak w dłuższych trasach :P
<Matan> Xanthia: Q3A - Quake3Arena
<Wizard> Xanthia: W sumie, to ja też mam fajne tablice. ERA.
<Xanthia> Wizard: rozumiem ;) hehe
<Xanthia> Matan: to też pójdzie ^^
<Matan> w sumie stare gry powinno się odpalać na starym sprzęcie
<Xanthia> ogólnie jak się chcecie pośmiać to mogę wam dać linka do mojego wpisu na blogu - tylko nie wiem czy to nie byłby spam :P
<Xanthia> z jabłek ;P
 * Matan wspomina czasy z P100 i 32mb RAM, HDD 800mb i Win98SE kiedy to łupał w SC i SC:BW o Q3A i Liero nie wspominając
 * Xanthia wspomina czasy z A1200 + 040/40, 32 MB fast ram i Quake 1 ^^
<Wizard> :)
 * Matan wspomina czasy z MagnavoxOdyssey
<Matan> hmmm... nikt nie pamięta MO?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Matan> :<
<Xanthia> nope
<Wizard> Xanthia: Dawaj link.
<Xanthia> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Xanthia/Jak-kreatywnie-wydac-zlotych,35024.html
<Wizard> O boże, tylko nie dobreprogramy.
<Wizard> Było mówić :<
<Xanthia> no niestety tam napisane...
<Wizard> Xanthia: Piszesz bardzo po polskawemu ;P
<Wizard> Ciężko się czyta.
<Matan> Xanthia: w sumie lepiej by było gdybyś napisała na wklej.org ;)
<Wizard> Ale wstęp mnie zaciekawił.
<Xanthia> Wizard: za szybko chciałam opublikować :P
<Xanthia> Matan: mam innego bloga, założyłam jakiś czas temu, ale na razie zero wpisów, czasu nie mam :P
<Matan> 17kzł/70kzł (dom jednorodzinny w stanie surowym bez piwnicy)
<Xanthia> Matan: czytaj dalej ;)
<Matan> jeszcze mi się strona ładuje :I
<Matan> ach ten dl 2kB/s :I
<Wizard> Matan: Gdzie taki dom za 70kzł? :D
<Wizard> Biorę od ręki.
<Xanthia> Wizard: on napisał w stanie surowym, co w Polsce oznacza na papierze :P
<Xanthia> w formie projektu :P
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> To nie chcę.
<Matan> Wizard: to koszty postawienia z materiałem, za grunt zbrojony, wykończeniówka to już wiesz :)
<Xanthia> Nie no, jakąś ruderę by się kupiło za tyle ewentualnie
<Matan> inna rozmowa
 * Xanthia idzie poszukać dzegoś do jedzenia...
<Matan> Xanthia: w stanie surowym znaczy że masz gołe ściany z dachem (bez wykończeniówki)
<Matan> Xanthia: ruderę za bambusa nie opłaca się
<mati75> Matan: znowu limit przekroczyłeś?
<Matan> dom jednorodzinny w stanie surowym 70kzł i 3mc pracy, postawione
<Matan> mati75: nope, teraz taki mam cały czas
<jacekowski> jakie 3 miesiace
<Matan> Xanthia: a remontować ruderę pójdzie ci 3 razy tyle :I
<mati75> Matan: w orange?
<jacekowski> tyle to sam beton potrzebuje zeby dobrze stwardniec
<Matan> jacekowski: ostatnio taki stawiałem w robocie lol
<Matan> ścianki z suporexu ile się stawia
<Matan> przyjeżdża dźwig, stawia na to więźbę dachową i jazda z dachówkami
<Matan> stropy z gotowych płyt UPS
<Xanthia> Matan: przecież żartowałam ;)
<jacekowski> drewniane?
<Matan> mati75: yup, ale to przez gównane GPRS, jeszcze CDMA na terenie mi łapie, będę zmieniał
<Matan> jacekowski: betonowe UPS'y są
<jacekowski> ja mam grps i jedna kreske
<jacekowski> i ledwo co na irca starcza
<mati75> ja mam hspa na max
<mati75> koło 2 mega chodzi
<Matan> mati75: i tak mnie nie będzie bolało, wyjazd na studia robię
<Matan> a tego orange chyba oleję
<Matan> takie ceny, w mieście będę miał taniej'
<Matan> i to z kabla ::I
<mati75> w akademikach u mnie jest 30 mega
<mati75> i nie musisz dodatkowo płacić
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> W akademikach zawsze jest dobrze.
<Matan> no ja nie wiem jak to będzie w Olsztynie
<Matan> w sumie ja mam mieszkanie z kumplami
<Matan> internet sami będziemy musieli załatwiać
<jacekowski> uzywalem internetu przez satelite
<jacekowski> to bylo dopiero wolne
<jacekowski> i teraz mam ping rzedu 400ms do europy
<jacekowski> przez gprs
<jacekowski> przez satelite bylo 2-3x tyle
<jacekowski> i dzialalo tylko na zewnatrz
<Wizard> A na zewnątrz 40*
<Wizard> °
<jacekowski> 50
<jacekowski> wtedy bylo
<Wizard> I wilgotność 2%
<Matan> PING google.pl (173.194.35.159) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Matan> 64 bytes from muc03s01-in-f31.1e100.net (173.194.35.159): icmp_req=9 ttl=48 time=3335 ms
<jacekowski> wtedy nie wiem
<Wizard> A teraz?
<Matan> jacekowski: że niby jaki masz ping? :D
<jacekowski> teraz jest 60% i 40C
<jacekowski> Matan: fake
<Wizard> 60% i 50° to można się ugotować żywcem.
<Matan> nope
<Matan> poczekaj aż mi się scree zuploaduje :D
<jacekowski> Matan: co to za lacze
<jacekowski> czy to idzie na marsa i spowrotem?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> Xanthia: Jabłko kiedyś było tęczowe. To świadczy samo za siebie ;]
<Xanthia> Wizard: ale politykę zawsze mieli taką samą ;)
<Wizard> Xanthia: Odtylną do klienta?
<Xanthia> właśnie, Jobs na zaliczenie studiów zamiast coś zbudować zbajerował pracownicę jednej z fabryk produkujących układy scalone, tak, że wysłała mu ten układ za free - poczytaj biografię 3go inżyniera świata :D
<Xanthia> Woźniak przynajmniej zbudował atrapę bomby ;)
<Wizard> Właśnie miałem pisać, że to Woźniak ma takie polskie nazwisko ;)
<Xanthia> bo pochodzi z Polski ;)
<TheNumb> Xanthia: i niemiec
<Wizard> No ale to on powinien cwaniaczyć.
<Wizard> :P
<Xanthia> ;)
<Wizard> Nie da się pochodzić jednocześnie z Polski i Niemiec.
<Wizard> No co ty?
<Xanthia> Chodzi o rodziców
<Xanthia> urodził sie w San Hose
<Wizard> Chyba w San Hoze?
<Xanthia> ojciec był Polakiem, matka Niemką, takie trochę think diffirent :p
<Wizard> Dobra, czas zrobić jakieś imperiumw Europa Universalis, zanim kobita wróci i wyciągnie mnie do Świątyni Komercji.
<Xanthia> zwykle jest odwrotnie :p
<Matan> jacekowski: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/16/Zrzut_ekranu_z_2012-09-16_105007.png
<Matan> trochę bólu przy uploadowaniu ale jest :P
<mati75> lol
<mati75> 64 bytes from lhr08s03-in-f3.1e100.net (173.194.41.131): icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=8.06 ms
<mati75> 64 bytes from lhr08s03-in-f3.1e100.net (173.194.41.131): icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=8.03 ms
<mati75> 64 bytes from lhr08s03-in-f3.1e100.net (173.194.41.131): icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=8.08 ms
<Matan> mati75: stahp ;_;
<Matan> oho
<Matan> reset
<Matan> intenret, wat r u doin
<Matan> internet, stahp ;_;
<Wizard> Matan: Pisz po polsku.
<Matan> Wizard: przerabianie memów na język polski jest jak polskie tłumaczenia zagranicznych filmów
<Wizard> Eee.. Pozwala tym, którzy nie rozumieją angielskiego zrozumieć co piszesz?
<Matan> Wizard: nie zaprzeczę
<Wizard> Ma ktoś projekt na lanczpadzie?
<Wizard> A z resztą.
<Wizard> Najpierw napiszę program a potem będę wrzucał.
<Wizard> Aby raz właściwa kolejność będzie zachowana.
 * Matan najpierw zrobił konto, do teraz nic nie wrzucił...
<Wizard> Ja tylko błędy wrzucam na lanczpad.
<Wizard> I wiszą sobie :)
<Wizard> Chociaż ze dwa naprawili.
<Wizard> Jak się nazywa ten program do grafiki wektorowej?
<Wizard> Taki duży.. Na i.
<Matan> ink coś
<Matan> scale
<Wizard> scape.
<Wizard> Dzięki, Matan.
<Matan> Wilczek: żaden problem, dano nie uzywałem to zapomniałem :I
<Wizard> Hmm, ale widzę na zrzucie, że używasz Unity, Matan.
<Wizard> Jak ci się z nim pracuje?
<Matan> git git
<Matan> brat robił fajne bajery do swojej appki w nim
<gjm> git: 'git' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
 * Matan ucieka na chrzciny :]
<Wilczek> Wilczek a Wizard... :f
<mati75> Xanthia: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/uzytkownik192161.html to ty?
<Xanthia> mati75: to sem ja a o so chosi pane havranek?
<gjm> Aby przeglądać profile musisz się zalogować. ← Już biegnę zakładać konto.
<gjm> Dobra, BBL.
<mati75> Xanthia: lol, mój kolega tak samo odpowiada
<mati75> gjm: chcesz screen?
<Xanthia> mati75: ;) Nie znam go, ale pewnie bratnia dusza :D
<mati75> Xanthia: irlandzki pijak
<Xanthia> mati75: nie kojarzę ;)
<mati75> Xanthia: szkoda
<mati75> gjm: http://s13.postimage.org/9ansciflh/2012_09_16_130448_1280x800_scrot.png
<CookieM_> Intel potwierdza produkcję chipów działających tylko pod Windows 8: http://tnij.org/win8_only
<Nerihsa> jak oni zamierzaja to zrobic?
<CookieM_> w arcie piszą, że zaimplementowano w nich technologię oszczędzania energii działającą wyłącznie pod windows
<Xanthia> CookieM_: i oni myślą, że ktoś im to kupi? :D
<Nerihsa> i tylko to? czyli poprostu nie bedzie oszczedzania energii na linuxie :?
<CookieM_> za to architektura 'medfield' została zoptymalizowana pod antka 'żelka'; wynika z tego, że hardware będzie dostosowany pod różne platformy
<dweller> ta, to niedziałanie pod linuksem pewnie graniczy się do udupienia acpi
<dweller> ale dsdt mozna samemu sobie poprawić ;f
<mati75> czekać
<mati75> jak procesor może wspierać tylko jeden system
<CookieM_> ano może; system wysyła 'podpowiedzi' do procesora o zmniejszonym zapotrzebowaniu na energię i tamten przechodzi na zmniejszone pobieranie mocy: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2205462/idf-intel-says-clover-trail-will-not-work-with-linux 7. akapit
<buharin> Wizard, grzebalem troche ostatnio i chyba GWT sie najbardziej nadaje
<Xanthia> Lubi tu ktoś goa psychedelic? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5HsZxXxX7I - kocham takie asynchroniczne rytmy :D
<CookieM_> может быть
<CookieM_> ale wolę rock psychodeliczny w wykonaniu beatlesów
<Xanthia> ja bardziej w kierunku muzyki elektronicznej ;)
<CookieM_> ja też el-muzykę lubię, np. jarre'a zoolook'a
<Xanthia> Jarre swoją drogą, ja głównie Tangerine Dream :)
<TheNumb> A Biliński? :<
<Xanthia> też :)
<CookieM_> Biliński rulez
<Wizard> Nie znam.
<Wizard> buharin: Z GWT się narypiesz równo :)
<Wizard> Ale powodzenia.
<Wizard> Eh, Ubuntu beta.. Codziennie 40 aktualizacji. Człowiek się czuje jak na gentoo.
<Wizard> Tylko kompilować dziadostwa nie trzeba :)
<ftpd> Cze.
<Markness> witam wszystkich ;)
<Markness> taki problemik: postawione ubuntu 12.04, zainstalowany gnome, jednak działa tylko w fallback mode, w szczegółach ustawień systemu pisze ze grafika nieznana, każda próba zainstalowania sterowników kończy się tym, że system wstaje z rozdzielczością 640x480 a grafika jest dalej nieznana. Jakiś pomysł? ;/
<ftpd> Nie mając pojęcia, jaką masz kartę graficzną? Żaden.
<Markness> sorki, lenovo z580, GT 630M
<Markness> stery ze strony nvidii
<Markness> próbowałem używać bumblebee(chyba tak sie to nazywa), jednak to działa dla konkretnej aplikacji
<Wizard> Markness: To jest Optimus?
<Markness> tak
<Wizard> Zapomnij :D
<Wizard> Znaczy Nvidia "zaczęła" pracować nad sterownikami.
<Markness> milutko..
<Markness> czyli fallback only?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Markness> jakieś obejście?
<Wizard> Sprawdź, czy w ustawieniach CMOS nie masz przełącznika.
<Wizard> Idę na komisarza Aleksa.
<Wizard> ;]
<ftpd> Jaki 'Optimus'?
<Markness> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/geforce-gt-630m-pl.html
<Markness> no jest przełącznik
<Markness> ale jest ustawiony
<Markness> tak jak ma być, na optimus
<Markness> zastanawia mnie tylko jeszcze jedna kwestia
<Markness> skoro nvidia "zaczeła" pracę nad sterami, to dlaczego niby są dostępne w downloadzie przeznaczone na ten model pod linuksa?
<gjm> Re.
<gjm> mati75: Spoko.
<mati75> gjm: yep
<gjm> Xanthia: Pokaż focię.
<Xanthia> gjm: czyją?
<gjm> Moją.
<gjm> No swoją.
<Xanthia> Ty jakiś strasznie nie zdecydowany jesteś :D
<ftpd> Kto to Xanthia?
<Xanthia> Kto to ftpd?
<gjm> Xanthia: No Twoją.
<ftpd> gjm: Wytłumacz Pani.
<gjm> Xanthia: ftpd to daemon usługi ftp.
<Xanthia> gjm: ahhh i wszystko jastne ;)
<Xanthia> jasne*
<gjm> No jasne, a fotki jak nie było tak nie ma.
<Xanthia> nie rozdaję słitfoci ;)
<gjm> Ładnie proszę.
<ftpd> Może być bitterfocia.
<gjm> (:
 * Matan po chrzcinach
<Belzebub> bry
<Belzebub> jacekowski: ping
<Xanthia> Tak czy inaczej nie rozdaje fotek po internetach ;)
<gjm> To nie :>
<Matan> gjm: dziewczynę byś sobie znalazł...
<Matan> a nie napastujesz je na ircu
<gjm> Nie chce mi się wstawać.
<Matan> gjm: bo nie masz nóg
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Jestem przystojny ale leniwy.
<Matan> gjm: nie liczy się opinia Twojej mamy
<gjm> Nie mieszkam z mamą ;_;
<ftpd> Nie jestem jego mamą.
<gjm> No.
<Matan> gjm, ftpd: mieszkacie razem?
<ftpd> Jesteśmy razem.
<ftpd> (Na tym kanale.)
<ftpd> ((I na innym jednym też.))
<gjm> :*
<Matan> ...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cześć, chłopaki.
<gjm> Cześć dziewczyny.
<Wizard> Śpicie?
<gjm> Hrhr...
 * ftpd trzyma poziom.
<gjm> Pion chyba.
<ftpd> Nie, poziom. Selerze.
<gjm> Selerz.
<Wizard> gjm: Jeseś selerem? :>
<Wizard> Zdejmiemy w końcu Zippie bana?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> On codziennie wchodzi i sprawdza.
<gjm> Cierpliwość uczy pokory.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Nie no, po prostu korci mnie, żeby mu zdjąć.
<gjm> 20:17 <Zippa> Zdejmijcie już tego bana.
<Wizard> Bo zastanawia mnie ile czasu minie, zanim znów zarobi.
<Wizard> A będzie grzeczny?
<gjm> 20:17 <Zippa> Tak będę.
<Wizard> gjm: Jak się na to zapatrujesz?
<gjm> Jestem na: nie obchodzi mnie to.
<Wizard> bastetmilo będzie zła.
<gjm> 20:18 <Zippa> Nauczyłem się pisać.
<gjm> :D :D :D
<Wizard> A co tam, nuda.
<Wizard> Zippa: Możesz już gadać?
<Zippa> Hej]
<Wizard> Ta, nauczył się.
<Zippa> Co tam.
<Zippa> Jestem na klawiaturze netbooka i mam wpadki.
<Wizard> Bywa.
<gjm> Twoi rodzice też mieli.
<Wizard> Jeeezu "Foudations of Qt development" kosztuje ~180zł.
<Wizard> gjm!
<Wizard> Bez osobistych wycieczek.
<Zippa> Małe to ustrojstwo jak koleżanka może pisać na takim maluchu ,a Laptopa układ mam ogarnięty.
<Wizard> O borze.
<Wizard> Zippa: Nie widzę, żebyś się nauczył.
<Zippa> Widać widać.
<gjm> Wizard: Soraski.
<Wizard> gjm: Buziaki
<Zippa> :)
<Wizard> Ale on jest delikutaśnu.
<Wizard> dalikutaśny*
<Wizard> delikutaśny, kurde!
<Zippa> Heh.
<Zippa> Mam w pokoju artystyczny nieład.
<gjm> Wizard: Za karę.
<gjm> ! http://lolwat.net/i/41/4182306fe95e3a6e823ec1f3272058b8.jpg !
<lubotu3> gjm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gjm> lubotu3: Spadaj.
<Wizard> Zippa: Co nas to obchodzi :/
<Zippa> Znalazłem taką stronę susestudio.com do twożenia remiksów Open Suse.
<ftpd> 20:16:13 |      Wizard + | Nie no, po prostu korci mnie, żeby mu zdjąć.
<ftpd> Ludzie ludziom zgotowali ten los :(
<mati75> wow
 * mati75 dziś jest dobry
<Wizard> Zippa: Co nas to obchodzi?
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja myślę, że on po prostu testuje moją cierpliwość.
<TheNumb> Co to za bot?
<TheNumb> lubotu3: wtf r u?
<Wizard> TheNumb: Pisz po polsku.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie, bo mi się dostanie.
<Wizard> lubotu3 to jeden ze standardowych botów z Ubu.
<lubotu3> Wizard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wizard> Ale nie umie mówić po polsku :<
<TheNumb> Pewnie jeszcze napisany w perlu, brrr...
<Wizard> I zostaje nam ten przeklęty Przekliniak.
<ftpd> To po co on nam tu?
<Wizard> TheNumb: Nie, to supybot jest.
<Wizard> No ale nie mogę go zdjąć.
<Wizard> Nie mam władzy!
<Wizard> lubotu3: part
<ftpd> A kto go wstawił?
<TheNumb> ftpd: sam się wstawił
<Wizard> lubotu3: quit
<TheNumb> lubotu3: die!
<Wizard> Na prośbę.
<Wizard> Moją :(
<Wizard> Jestem złym opem.
<Wizard> Powinienem zdać urząd, ale banowanie jest za fajne.
<TheNumb> Wizard: abdykujesz? Jaka szkoda :(
<Wizard> Coś ty!
<Wizard> W życiu.
<Wizard> Ratuje was tylko zamach stanu.
<TheNumb> 20:39 <Freenode> ChanServ: You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<TheNumb> :<
<Wizard> No będzie ciężko ;)
<Zippa> :)
<Zippa> Z kim ?
<Zippa> Co tam ?
<Wizard> ftpd: Ty na tych swoich serwerkach trzymasz LTS, najnowsze wydanie, czy różnie?
<ftpd> Wizard: Różnie.
<ftpd> Miałem 11.04 i 11.10.
<ftpd> A teraz nie wiem, cz zostać przy lts.
<Wizard> Ale ogólnie, to dobrze się sprawują, tak?
<ftpd> znaczy w pracy odgórnie zostanę na lts.
<ftpd> A na inso, nie wiem jeszcze.
<ftpd> Tak, dobrze się sprawują.
<Wizard> O, a możesz zdradzić tajemnicę, czy używacie Ubuntu na prod?
<ftpd> Gentoo miałem oczywiście bardziej wyrzeźbione, ale to stawiałem na szybko po padzie hardware.
<ftpd> To nie tajemnica, używamy.
<Wizard> Dużo?
<ftpd> Coraz więcej ;-)
<Wizard> Rozumiem.
<ftpd> Ogólnie teraz już praktycznie wszędzie deployujemy Ubuntu tam, gdzie to nie jeste niemożliwe.
<ftpd> (Bo np. pod Oracle stawiam czasami OEL, bo tak chce mój DBA. Albo kupujemy jakiś soft do backoffice i producent/support tam uprzejmie prosi, żeby było konkretne distro.)
<ftpd> Generalnie: jeśli nie ma uzasadnionej sensownie potrzeby innego distro, od dłuższego czasu stawiam(y) Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Co to jest backoffice?
<Wizard> Cholera, zrypał mi się superdrive :(
<Wizard> Aż zakląłem z wrażenia.
 * Wizard płaka.
<ftpd> Wizard: No jakieś serwisy/usługi wewnętrzne. System HR-owy, wiki, serwery repozytoriów.
<ftpd> Jakieś wiki, gerrit, jenkins, jira, takie tam.
<Wizard> Nawet nie wiedziałem, że to się tak nazywa.
<Zippa> Wróciłem.
<gjm> Strach się bać.
<ftpd> Zippa: Powiedz, po co tu przychodzisz?
<Wizard> Ej, on używa mIRCa.
<Zippa> Bo nie mam kolegów.
<Wizard> Ale to nie jest czat na Onecie :C
<Zippa> Ale co, na chat na Onecie są same zboki.
<Zippa> A chat wp.pl można spodkać same pastety
<gjm> Eh.
<ftpd> Ale tutaj też nie masz kolegów :(
<szkodnik> tu z to sa cale stada super lasek :)
<szkodnik> szczegolnie na kanalach linuksowych
<Zippa> Pasztet pospolity : wałeczki tłuszczu , sweet focie.
<Wizard> Ale ludzie, przecież toto nawet nie wie co to jest Ubuntu!
<szkodnik> Wizard, ej no, fajne slowo!
<szkodnik> bardzo fajna nazwa dla kanalu
<szkodnik> poco wiedziec cos wiecej?
<Zippa> Ja wiem co to ubuntu.
<ftpd> Wizard: Toto to fake. A szkodnik powinna dostać ultimatum, że albo zacznie się starać pisać poprawnie, albo dostaje kicki/quiety jak wszyscy inni.
<szkodnik> :<
<Wizard> Fake? W sensie, że oszukuje?
<Zippa> Piszę poprawnie.
 * szkodnik bedzie probowac
<Wizard> A szkodnik tak, szkodnik musi uważać :P
<ftpd> Wizard: No, robi to specjalnie, ewidentnie.
<Wizard> Inaczej zły ftpd ukaże szkodnika!
<szkodnik> moze byc?:)
<szkodnik> typing gestapo :(
<gjm> polska dla polakuf
<Zippa> Ale nietolerancyjny kraj OMG.
<Wizard> ftpd: Nie rozumiem.
<Zippa> :P
<Wizard> Używał ktoś kiedyś takiej włochatej "płyty czyszczącej"?
<Wizard> W sensie takiego CD/DVD.
<Zippa> Ja.
<Wizard> O, przydaj się i powiedz, czy to coś daje.
<Wizard> DVD w moim starym laptopie dogorywa chyba, bo niekoniecznie czyta wszystkie płyty, a laptop trochę leżał nieużywany.
<Zippa> Nie daje ja przez tą płytę popsułem laser w Bumboxie.
<szkodnik> Wizard, yy a nie mozesz go zwyczajnie dmuchnac z puszki?
<szkodnik> mojemu pomoglo
<szkodnik> to i przelecenie wacikiem ze spirytusem
<dweller> Wizard: zostaw to dvd, niech spoczywa w pokoju
<Wizard> Ale to jest Apel, nie da się wymienić tego DVD.
<Wizard> Poza tym to jest takie DVD ze szparką, co łyka płyty.
<Wizard> Dostanie się do niego to 1h rozkręcania komputera.
<Wizard> :(
 * szkodnik hugs Wizard 
<Zippa> Ja mam problem z napędem DVD że nie chcę otworzyć
<Zippa> A spinacza nie chcę wiecznie używać
<Wizard> Nie chcesz otworzyć napędu?
<Wizard> Dziwny problem :D
<Zippa> Tak się dzieje jak odałem komputer do serwisu.
<gjm> E tam. Jak w moim starym laptopie się napęd popsuł to chcieli w serwisie 200zł za nowy napęd + wymiana, wkurzyłem się, kupiłem za 10zł na giełdzie i sam wymieniłem.
<Zippa> heh.
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> No i przy okazji go wyczyściłem w środku.
<ftpd> 21:53:06 |      Wizard @ | Dostanie się do niego to 1h rozkręcania komputera.
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Znaczy jak to makbuk, to bardzo łatwo.
<Wizard> To jest Powerbook.
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> Mówisz?
<Wizard> To może jutro po pracy go rozłożę.
<Zippa> Ja znów muszę posprzątać w blaszaku
<Wizard> Przy okazji bym poprawił kabelek od matrycy, bo mi czasem mruga, jak zamykam monitor.
<Wizard> Już dwa powody.
<Wizard> ftpd: To na pewno jest zemsta OS X, że go chcę wywalić.
<Wizard> :P
<Zippa> Albo Macbook ma okres
<Zippa> Ja muszę przestać.
<gjm> Wiesz co musisz?
<gjm> Zmądrzeć.
<kretu> sami mędrcy tu będą
<kretu> nie będzie komu pomagać
<Wizard> kretu: Ja tam zawsze chętnie dam sobie pomóc.
<Wizard> kretu: Idziemy jutro na piwo po pracy? :)
<Wizard> PBook może poczekać.
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> hmmmmm
<kretu> hmmmmmmmmm
<Wizard> Podpowiem ci.
<Wizard> Idziemy.
<Wizard> Jutro ma być ładna pogoda.
<Zippa> Mi się laptop przegrzewa
<Wizard> Problemy współczesnej młodzieży.
<kretu> a gdzie na to piwo?
<kretu> Zippa: to go wyczyść
<Wizard> No nie wiem, gdzieś na Piotrkowską może?
<kretu> na struga jest lokal w piwnicy
<kretu> fermenacja się nazywa
<kretu> piwo mają
<Wizard> Swoje?
<kretu> takie, co da się pić
<kretu> swojego chyba nie robią
<Wizard> Można spróbować :)
<Wizard> O której kończysz?
<Wizard> Powiedz, że o 16.
<kretu> 17:30 najwcześniej
<Zippa> Szukam service manual do SF510-01 PL
<Wizard> Zippa: google.com
<kretu> a co to, jakiś model acera?
<Wizard> kretu: :(
<Wizard> Czyli jakbyś skończył o 17:30, to o 18 byś był tam dopiero?
<kretu> Wizard: szukajka z fejsbunia nie znajduje, to znaczy, że nie ma tego w internetach ;-]
<kretu> no, coś w ten deseń
<kretu> kawałek się tam idzie
<Wizard> No ode mnie też.
<Wizard> Hmm. Ale ja to raczej w takim razie wrócę do domu o 16 i podjadę tramwajem.
<Wizard> Bo widzisz, kretu, ja do ciebie dzwoniłem w sobotę i zapraszałem, bo jest co świętować :)
<Wizard> Mam absolutorium.
<Zippa> Bo kratkę od wentylacji odkurzaczem odkużyłem
<gjm> rageface.jpg
<Zippa> i lepiej działa
<Zippa> Mam złe skojażenia.
<ftpd> Weźcie go w końcu. Proszę.
<gjm> No.
<Zippa> :) Głupawka mode on.
<Wizard> Zippa: To jest moje ostatnie ostrzeżenie. Albo jesteś normalny, albo wchodzisz i nie możesz pisać.
<qermit> o/
<Wizard> Cześć qermit.
<gjm> Cześć qermit.
<Wizard> Chciałem mieć dobre serduszko, ale nie wychodzi.
<Zippa> Wizard trochę luzu.
<qermit> kto śmiał odbanować zippe
<qermit> Zippa: nie odpokutowales jeszcze swojej głupoty
<gjm> TYM TYM TY RYM TY TYRY RY RY RY RY.
<Zippa> Tak bywa u nastolatków Głupawka Pospolita.
<Zippa> TYM TYM Gustawo Lima.
<Zippa> O 22:30 zejdę z kompa
<gjm> Zejdź teraz bo obudowę powgniatasz.
<ftpd> Że świata!
<ftpd> s/Å»/Z/
<Zippa> Ze świata dlaczego
<gjm> To przy okazji.
<Zippa> Co ?
<Wizard> Ktoś kojarzy jak Ubuntu zakłada partycje, jak mu się da "Zajmij cały dysk"?
<qermit> Wizard: pewnie / + swap
<ftpd> Wizard: Swap durnym algorytmem + /.
<gjm> I 100MB na boot chyba.
<gjm> Ale nie jestem pewien.
<Wizard> Osobne boot?!
<ftpd> Nie.
<gjm> A, to soraski.
<qermit> z tego co pamietam to nie
<Wizard> A co to za wynalazek sprzed wieku? :D
<qermit> Wizard: sprwadźw wirtualce
<ftpd> To byłoby głupie w systemie, które zakłada, że user bierze generic kernel.
<qermit> Wizard: osobny boot to jak masz np software raid
<ftpd> Bo kilka update i 'no space left on device'.
<ftpd> I kupa.
<Wizard> Właśnie.
<qermit> albo jak masz dysk na czymś co nie może mieć bootloadera
<qermit> np taki xfs
<gjm> Mea Culpa.
<Wizard> Grub potrafi wstawać z xfs.
<qermit> ftpd: a ubuntu nie kasuje starych jaj?
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie wiem, jak liczy 'ile swapa'. Jak robiłem na 96 GB, wziął mi 50 GB na /, a resztę na swap. W takich 'konsumenckich' to chyba 'twice as ram'.
<Wizard> qermit: Emulacja PPC na x86 jest mizerna.
<Wizard> Dobra, dzięki za rady, zrobię sam.
<qermit> Wizard: chcesz kupić mocną płytę z ppc do kompilowania?
<gjm> qermit: Nie.
<ftpd> Komuś niedawno to mówiłem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Mi nawet :D
<ftpd> 13:27:30 |        ftpd + | part / --fstype ext4 --size 1 --grow --asprimary
<ftpd> 13:27:31 |        ftpd + | part swap --size 2048
<ftpd> Nie, BlessJahowi.
<gjm> ChwalmyDża.
<ftpd> BłogosławmyJoachima.
 * qermit cierpi na niedobór mleka skondensowanego
<qermit> kij wam w odbyt
<gjm> `seen BlessJah
<qermit> oo przekliniak mi sie przekręcił
<gjm> Ano.
<gjm> `seen BlessJah
<Przekliniak> gjm: BlessJah was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 9 hours, 9 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <BlessJah> no właśnie
<ftpd> Foch?
<qermit> ftpd: chcesz obejrzeć jak dziecko się rusza?
<Wizard> Foch chyba.
<gjm> Oby.
<qermit> kto fochuje?
<Wizard> BlessJah
<qermit> może rodzice mu zabronili :)
<ftpd> qermit: Szczerze mówiąc, nie. Cieszę się, że mu lepiej (wnioskuję), ale nie widzę interesującej treści w ruszającym się dziecku.
<Wizard> To jak każdy normalny facet.
<qermit> ftpd: trzeba było nie mówić że nie chcesz bym się chwalił codzienie
<Wizard> A wiecie co, kliknąłem "Wywal i jedziesz"
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się klikać tych partycji.
<qermit> ftpd: jeżeli wolisz to mam też zdjęcia upsów ze szpitala, i rozwalonego podajnika ręczniczków sklejonego cenami
<qermit> ftpd: mam też zdjęcie sprzętu do mierzenia tentna płodu
<Wizard> Próbuję nakierować rozmowę na Ubuntu, ale qermit jest mocno monotematyczny.
<Wizard> Poaz tym pewnie nie używa Ubuntu.
<qermit> Wizard: mam na laptopie obok
<Wizard> `utf8
<Wizard> `utf-8
<qermit> `utf
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> qermit: Ty pewnie nie masz czasu wyklikać normalnego bota, nie?
<ftpd> qermit: Nie no, chwal się. Ale nie musisz pokazywać.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ja mam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Jak wrócę z Londynu.
<Wizard> O, umie wykrzyknik?
<Wizard> I faktoidy?
<qermit> Wizard: co to znaczy normalnego?
<ftpd> Supybot umie.
<qermit> Przekliniak to supybot
<ftpd> Mason był kiedyś supybotem.
<Wizard> No umie, ale nie chce mi się konfigurować supybota.
<ftpd> Mogę sklikać.
<Wizard> lubotu3: Też jest supybotem.
<lubotu3> Wizard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ftpd> Gdzieś coś jakoś.
<Wizard> Tylko że on gada po angielsku, na kij nam bot, który gada po angielsku?
<Wizard> !en > ftpd
<lubotu3> ftpd, please see my private message
<Wizard> !en | ftpd
<lubotu3> ftpd: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wizard> ftpd: A tak będzie umiał? :>
<ftpd> No a czemu nie?
<Wizard> No to luz.
<qermit> Wizard: pewnie jest odpowiedni moduł
<ftpd> To tylko supybot.
<qermit> lubotu3: list
<lubotu3> qermit: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Wizard> Ale trochę się boję.
<Wizard> Bo jak ty sklikasz tego bota, to on będzie pongliszem gadał.
<ftpd> No przecież to obvious.
<Wizard> Aby uzyskać support, contact operator kanału.
<qermit> Wizard: ja ostatnio nie mam czasu na nic ;(
<qermit> a Przekliniak jest niemyty od dawana
<Wizard> Welcome na #ubuntu-pl, ponglish wsparcia channel Ubuntu!
<qermit> :)
<kretu> łot ar ju tolkien ebałt?
<kretu> ;-]
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> No to how can I take, <brzydkie słowo>
<Wizard> No już, już. Bo nam się boisi rozpędzili, a ja muszę jeszcze trasz do bina wynieść.
<Wizard> ftpd: Osobiście wolałbym, żeby bot gadał po polsku.
<ftpd> Trasz do bina? To wymaga za dużego effortu. Ja tam odpalę chrome i po browse'uje content.
<Wizard> Ok, to ja idę, poczytam książkę, czy coś.
<gjm> Buka ridniesz.
<ftpd> A ja się pakuję na wyjazd.
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<qermit> ftpd: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-SOTDYlpr7dw/UFY_s90_6UI/AAAAAAAAAXU/JgVG2JXhDNE/s1140/WP_000073.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/97najkd> (at lh5.googleusercontent.com)
<qermit> to jest hit
<ftpd> Kurde, jestem nieco w dupie.
<ftpd> Nie mam angielskiej końcówki do prądu.
<ftpd> Do lapka.
<qermit> ftpd: zrób tak jak mój szef
<qermit> weź ze sobą śruborkęt do podważania tej zapadki
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-09
<sysek> :)
<guest-cbAfuU> witam
<guest-cbAfuU> kto pomoże :)
<guest-cbAfuU> mam xfc chciałem sobie zmienić motyw graficzny i teraz po zalogowaniu w konto główne nie mam nic poza kursorem
<guest-cbAfuU> konto gościa ładuje normalnie i działa
<guest-cbAfuU> jak mogę wrócić do poprednich ustawień
<guest-cbAfuU> dzieki za pomoc :)
<bjfs> n/p
<bjfs> najprosciej usunac ustawienia xfce, ale pewnie sa bardziej cywilizowane sposoby
<Wizard> guest-cbAfuU: Zacząłbym od zobaczenia co za błędy lecą.
<Wizard> Zerknij w .xsession-errors, może tam coś ciekawego znajdziesz.
<guest-cbAfuU> gdzie to jest
<guest-cbAfuU> jak na guest jestem
<guest-cbAfuU> to nie wiem jak w tamten kat wejc
<bjfs> z konsoli sobie wejdz (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Wizard> Nie no, bez przesady.
<Wizard> guest-cbAfuU: sudo su, żeby być rootem, potem cd ~twój-użytkownik
<Wizard> I tam będzie.
<Wizard> No i ciul.
<guest-fyC6xv> nie wiem jak tu pozniej wrocic z konsoli :)
<guest-fyC6xv> latwiej sie jakos nie da
<Wizard> Napisałem ci wyżej.
<Wizard> Wizard> guest-cbAfuU: sudo su, żeby być rootem, potem cd ~twój-użytkownik
<gjm> Da. Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Wizard> gjm: Ale nie przeklei, jak tam coś będzie.
<guest-fyC6xv> kk
<gjm> A, o to Ci chodzi.
<gjm> Dobra, bbl.
<Wizard> Co wy z tym tty wszyscy, ja wiem, że wtedy pokażecie jacy jesteście fajni i zdolni, ale terminal w iksach wystarczy.
<guest-fyC6xv> mam w term operacja niedozwolona
<guest-fyC6xv> z f7 tez nie dziala
<Wizard> Co operacja niedozwolona?
<guest-fyC6xv> jak chce użytkownika zmienic
<Wizard> A, fakt, to gość.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Vorbis^> to su na swojego usera
<Wizard> to najpierw zrób su - twój_użytkownik
<Wizard> To powinno zadziałać.
<guest-fyC6xv> a jakie jest haslo guesta domyslnie
<Vorbis^> swoje hasło podaj
<guest-fyC6xv> uwierzytelnienie nie powiodło sie
<guest-fyC6xv> ale o hasło prosi
<sysek> :/
<guest-fyC6xv> a no
<Vorbis^> to coś źle wpisujesz
<guest-fyC6xv> su - nazwa gościa
<Wizard> Kurrrrr...
<guest-fyC6xv> i prosi o hasło
<Wizard> Twoją nazwę użytkownika.
<Wizard> I twoje hasło.
<Vorbis^> su twój_użytkownik
<Wizard> Czy ja gdzieś napisałem,że gościa?
<guest-fyC6xv> kk
<guest-fyC6xv> to teraz mam operacja niedozwolona
<Wizard> To niedobrze.
<bjfs> konsola... :D
<Wizard> No, zostaje ci konsola.
<Wizard> Tam się na siebie zaloguj i zobacz ten plik.
<guest-fyC6xv> nie dam sobie rady z konsola chyba
<guest-fyC6xv> jak mi ktoś łopatologicznie napisze co mam wpisać, bede wdzieczny
<bjfs> to jak terminal na pelnym ekranie, czego tu sie obawiac? pomyslec, ze w szkolach podstawowych katowano z dosa ;]
<Wizard> A ja nie wziąłem kryształowej kuli ;P
<Vorbis^> jak sie zalogujesz tam to wołaj (na ctrl-alt-f7 wracasz na pulpit)
<guest-fyC6xv> ok
<Wizard> No, guest-fyC6xv, jedziesz. Zepsułeś se GUI, to walcz.
<Wizard> :P
<guest-fyC6xv> ok wlogowalo
<guest-fyC6xv> pierwsze o co pyta to up do nowszej wersji
<guest-fyC6xv> robic?
<Wizard> Eeee.. Co tu masz za Ubuntu?
<guest-fyC6xv> studio
<Wizard> Wersję..
<guest-fyC6xv> 12.10
<Wizard> To sucharową bardzo.
<Wizard> Wypada zrobić, ale nie teraz.
<Wizard> Sobie GUI napraw, później zrobisz.
<guest-fyC6xv> kk
<Wizard> Dobra, zerknij w ten plik.
<Vorbis^> cat .xsession-errors
<mati75> 12.10 ma dłuższy support niż 13.04
<Wizard> W sumie racja.
<Wizard> Ale potem będzie się męczył z aktualizacjami.
<guest-fyC6xv> to w home mam wejsc zeby w ten plik sie dostac
<Wizard> Już ci Vorbis^ napisał.
<Vorbis^> już jesteś w home
<guest-fyC6xv> ok wlazlo
<Wizard> I co tam ciekawego napisane?
<guest-fyC6xv> gtk warning fatal IO (zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on x server 0.0
<guest-fyC6xv> ze 3 takie podobne i reszta jakieś z droboxa ale chyba te xserver najważniejsze
<guest-fyC6xv> i jeszcze xfwm4 fatal error 11
<guest-fyC6xv> to chyba od gui
<guest-fyC6xv> xfwm4 --replece??
<guest-fyC6xv> to replace gdzies tam wyczytalem ale nie dziala chyba
<guest-fyC6xv> mam cennot open display
<Wizard> guest-fyC6xv: Wypieprz ten temat po prostu
<Wizard> XFCE wtedy załaduje "domyślnie brzydki" i będziesz sobie mógł zmienić.
<guest-fyC6xv> Wizard,  jeszcze mi powiedz jak :)
<Wizard> Instalowałeś go z jakiegoś PPA, czy ręcznie jakoś?
<Wizard> No to zależy jak go isntalowałeś.
<guest-fyC6xv> zainstalowałem z terminala a pozniej recznie zmienilem
<guest-fyC6xv> i przy zmianie juz sie zamulił
<Wizard> No kurde, konkrety..
<Wizard> Z terminala można wszystko zrobić.
<guest-fyC6xv> kurcze no nie powiem ci jak za bardzo
<guest-fyC6xv> z jakiejs stronki dalem mu install tego najpierw repo pozniej up i install
<guest-fyC6xv> i jeszcze ubuntu tweak, ale zmienialem je reczne
<Wizard> Oj. Będzie bolało :)
<Wizard> Jak dodałeś repo i ono ci jakieś biblioteki podmieniło, to będzie baaaardzo bolało. I na pewno nie naprawię ci tego przez IRC.
<guest-fyC6xv> mysle ze jak wroce do domyslnego to bedzie ok
<Wizard> To wróć :>
<Wizard> Do tego dążę.
<Wizard> Dobra. APT zostawia log gdzieś.
<guest-fyC6xv> ale wlasnie jak :)
<guest-fyC6xv> ale on mi go odrazu nie aktywowal
<Wizard> Zobacz w /var/log czy nie ma katalogu/pliku apt-cośtam lub dpkg-cośtam.
<Wizard> Nie pamiętam co i jak.
<Wizard> Sprawdź.
<guest-fyC6xv> ok
<Wizard> W kwestii opłat - już wisisz nam po piwku ;D
<Wizard> KURRRR
<Wizard> Znów darmowe piwko poszło się rąbać.
<Wizard> Vorbis^: W ten sposób nie zarobimy :/
<Wizard> Trza by firmę założyć i naciągać ludzi na Xubuntu.
<Wizard> (Bo XFCE ma małe wymagania sprzętowe i najprościej tam coś zepsuć przypadkiem)
<Wizard> :P
<Vorbis^> :D
<Vorbis^> hmm
<Vorbis^> fajnie ten motyw instalował... bo rozpakowanie do .themes to zbyt proste
<sysek> a gdzie on to instalowal ?
<Wizard> E, wiesz jak jest, motyw zazwyczaj potrzebuje jakiegoś wymyślnego .so z pluginem do GTK.
<Wizard> Jak to jest Murrinha czy coś popularnego, to nie ma problemu. Gorzej, jak ktoś się pokusi i samemu coś sklika.
<Wizard> I nie daj borze ten taki był.
<Wizard> To jakiś piętnastoletni hakier sklikał PPA i zapomniał :>
<Wizard> A teraz ludki mają problemy.
<michal__> Wizard, :) zrobiłem jakim cudem to nie wiem
<michal__> ale działa
<michal__> dzięki za pomoc
<Wizard> To teraz piwko wysyłasz.
<Wizard> :P
<michal__> kk :D
<Wizard> Sprzedadzą ci? :>
<michal__> zalogowalem go na główny profil, konsola i to replace
<michal__> ale nie zaskoczylo
<michal__> to z guesta jeszcze raz sprobowalem
<michal__> i jak tak dalem to mnie przeloczylo na docelowy
<Wizard> o_O'
<Wizard> Nic nie rozumiem.
<Wizard> Ale cóż, nie muszę.
<Wizard> Ważne, żę działa.
<michal__> :D
<michal__> zrobie mu up do nowszej wersji chyba
<Wizard> Rób rób.
<michal__> jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki :)
<Wizard> Nie za szto, piwko wystarczy.
<Admc`> alsamixer mi przestał działać
<Admc`> nie reguluje głośności
<Admc`> jakieś sugestie?
<DaZ> pavucontrol? :v
<Admc`> to jest lubuntu
<Admc`> tu nie ma pulseaudio
<Admc`> komp rodziców, nawet nie zauważyli pewnie że regulacja przestała działać
<Admc`> zdaje się że po jakiejś aktualizacji tak sie stało
<mati75> rm /etc/asound.conf
<Admc`> mati75: zrobiłem force-reload alsy i wciąż nie działa
<mateusz_> czesc
<karoles> sześć
<_Gasnik_> czołem
<_Gasnik_> chciałbym uprzejmie donieść, jeśli ktoś władny jest, że nie działa transport GG na ubuntu.pl
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-10
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> Ave o/
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> Siema, sysek.
<Wizard> W robocie?
<sysek> tak
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> hej
<sysek> ale sie wkrecilem
<sysek> czytam sobie o tcpsocket i ogolnie jakis dziwnych rzeczach
<sysek> i mam ochote tak po programowac
<Wizard> Nie robi się takich rzeczy :>
<Wizard> Programuję zawodowo od paru lat i nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś w tej czy innej firmie rzeźbił tak nisko.
<Wizard> :D
<sysek> tzn?
<TheNumb> sysek: czyli grzebał się w socketach ;p
<bastetmilo> cześć
<sysek> ale ja nie jestem programista :(
<sysek> wiec moge, o
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Cześć.
<Wizard> To grzeb. Ale nie wiem po co ci to.
<Wizard> Równie dobrze se całki możesz porozwiązywać.
<sysek> Wizard: bo nic innego nie umiem
<Wizard> A w czym kodujesz?
<TheNumb> Wizard: w HTML D:
<Wizard> E, to WebSockety, to co innego.
<Wizard> Ale to też po stronie serwera trza umieć obkodować.
<Wizard> Nigdy tego nie robiłem.
<sysek> Wizard: zaczalem bawic sie w ruby
<Wizard> A na jaki ch ci sockety w ruby?
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo podobno ruby to nie tylko rails
<Wizard> W Ruby jest tylko jedna biblioteka, której warto się uczyć na dzień dobry. Nazywa się Rails :>
<TheNumb> W sumie nie wiem na ile to prawda
<Wizard> TheNumb: Nie no, są jeszcze cucumbery i inne tego typu rzczy - wszystko wokół Rails :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: sklikałeś w końcu to jdk? :D
<Wizard> Nie.
<TheNumb> Z tego co kojarzę, to powinno być jdk6 i jdk5 w systemie, no nie? :P
<Wizard> 6 jest, ale tylko intel.
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> ...
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> Debilizm :D
<Wizard> Applizm.
<Wizard> Synonim niemalże.
<TheNumb> Ostatnio w ogóle się wypięli na jdk i zajmuje się nim teraz oracle :P
<Wizard> No i dobrze.
<Wizard> Java to jest zboczenie. W normalnym systemie nie ma na nią miejsca.
<Wizard> Co nie zmienia faktu, że OpenJDK mi się wykrzaczyło na budowaniu JVMa. Log nie zmieścił się w buforze terminala.
<Wizard> Znalazłem gotowe, ale za cholerę nie wiem jak je podpiąć, żeby w tym Java Preferences dało się przełączyć.
<TheNumb> Wizard: zobacz jakie mas $JAVA_HOME
<TheNumb> To pewnie symlink
<Wizard> No właśnie nie.
<TheNumb> nie? oO
<Wizard> Poza tym, OS X ma tam od groma symlinków dziwnych.
<Wizard> I swoją strukturę katalogów. Już mi się nie chciało nawet próbować tego ustawiać wczoraj.
<Wizard> Jeszcze dziś pomęczę.
<sysek> Wizard: oj czy to wazne ?
<TheNumb> sysek: ciekawość
<Wizard> TheNumb: Jaki ty ostatnio aktywny jesteś!
<TheNumb> Wizard: no ba D:
<sysek> ale Wizard na mnie krzyczy od razu
<Wizard> Przepraszam, sysek. Nie będę już.
<Wizard> Baw się Ruby.
<TheNumb> sysek: jeszcze musisz kupić maca
<TheNumb> Bo do ruby tylko mac
<Wizard> A, tak.
<Wizard> Inaczej cię wyśmieją.
<Wizard> I TextMate.
<Wizard> I nauczyć się gita.
<Wizard> Obowiązkowo!
<sysek> TheNumb: daj mi hajs
<sysek> a nie kup se maca
<sysek> po mi mac
<Wizard> Lol, zarób se
<TheNumb> Wizard: textmate już nie w sumie
<TheNumb> Teraz tylko sublime text 3
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> O, Sublime jest "darmowy"?
<Wizard> Niemożliwe :>
<sysek> Wizard: zarabiam na cos innego
<Wizard> Dobra dobra, zbijamy się z ciebie.
<sysek> wiem o tym
<TheNumb> Wizard: w ogóle, to textmate teraz jest opensource <:
<Wizard> TheNumb: A słyszałeś taki żart: ilu programistów Rails zmieści się w windzie?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> Wszyscy!
<Wizard> Albo: W Krakowie miała się odbyć konferencja o Rails, ale jeden się rozchorował, a drugi powiedział, że sam nie idzie.
<TheNumb> >:D
<TheNumb> Zaraz przekleję znajomemu co robi na życie w RoRach
<Wizard> A mieszka w Krakowie? :>
<TheNumb> Nie.
<Wizard> To pewnie zdalnie pracuje.
<TheNumb> Wizard: chyba tak
<Wizard> A jego chłopak nie narzeka?
<Wizard> Ej dobra, starczy.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie ma maca.
<TheNumb> Thinkpadziarz
<Wizard> Współczuję. Pewnie na forumy go nie wpuszczają.
<TheNumb> Pewnie ta
<Wizard> Albo jedź na konferencję teraz..
<Wizard> W ogóle, najgorzej to mieć Windows. Nie dość, że się codziennie męczysz w robocie z jakimiś protezami w stylu cygwin, to jeszcze się  ciebie na konferencjach śmieją.
<Lakii> ;]
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie wiem czy on przypadkiem nie kodził na windowsie :D
<TheNumb> Z wirtualką buntu
<Wizard> Matko..
<Wizard> http://faustjucken.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/you-make-bunny-cry.jpg
<TheNumb> O, virtualbox 4.3
<Wizard> Ja tam widzę królika.
<Wizard> Polatali.
<shpaq> o, bastetmilo ircuje z insomniaca
<shpaq> niech mnie dunder świśnie ;)
<bastetmilo> shpaq: dopiero teraz zauwazyłeś? Ponad rok już jestem na insomniacu
<shpaq> nieczęsto tu paczam
<shpaq> to i niezauważyłem
<shpaq> wybatrz ;
<shpaq> )
<Wizard> shpaq: Ten insomniac to na czym śmiga?
<Wizard> To jest Linux?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: pytaj ftpd
<Wizard> ftpd: Pytam.
<shpaq> Wizard: nie wiem, to eftepedzia jest
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Możesz mi uname wlepić na /qury.
<TheNumb> Wizard: z tego co pamiętam to ftpd stawiał ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> noo
<bastetmilo> by się zgadzało
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jest napisane: Linux
<Wizard> Bardzo śmieszne :/
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: lsb_release -a?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: dzienks
<TheNumb> Description:	Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch)
<TheNumb> d:
<Wizard> Ta jasne.
<TheNumb> Nie, to akurat u mnie ;<
<TheNumb> Sosowa Salamandra
<TheNumb> O, w ubuntu dalej jest mono 2.10 D:
<TheNumb> Haha, software center padło a po nim od razu apport
<TheNumb> :D
<ftpd> Wizard, Tak, to jest linux.
<ftpd> Wizard, 12.04, konkretnie. Chciałbym BSD, ale to OpenVZ, zatem możliwości manewru słabe.
<Wizard> Łe, to ma jakieś jajco pewnie sklikane na kolanie. Dobrze kojarzę, żę OpenVZ to jest zasadniczo chroot oskryptowany? :P
<TheNumb> Wizard: to ma jajco 2.6.18 lub 2.6.32
<TheNumb> Nowsze nie są zahakierowane.
<Wizard> Znaczy sie RHEL 5 albo RHEL 6.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie, 5 miała chyba jakieś starsze.
<sysek> co to jest insomniac ?
<Wizard> "serwer"
<sysek> mhm
<shpaq> serwer
<shpaq> jak w mordę strzelił
<Wizard> Jasne.
<Wizard> "Serwer". Gópi chroot dzierżawiony za 5zł albo równowartość w piwach.
<Lakii> 1;2c
<Wizard> Ktoś tu ma popsuty terminal :)
<Lakii> ;p
<shpaq> lol
<drathir> http://t.co/vStHik5CYY
<drathir> http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/intel-says-no-to-ubuntus-new-display-server-130908082011.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxtoday%2Flinux+%28Linux+Today%29
<drathir> jak ktoś woli...
<TheNumb> drathir: nic nowego.
<jacekowski> no bo ilez mozna
<jacekowski> 3 nowy display serwer w ciagu kilku lat
<jacekowski> niekompatybilny
<Wizard> Oni płacą ludziom za Waylanda.
<Wizard> A Cannonical tradycyjnie - uszczknie sobie działajace GL z Waylanda i tyle :)
<mati75> tworzenie mira wygląda tak
<mati75> sed -i s/wayland/mir/g *
<drathir> ubu powoli to jak chinczycy wszystko swoje chca miec, ciekawe kiedy wlasna architekture procesorow przedstawia...
<drathir> ciekawe czy kiedys powstanie jakis projekt vm z winzgroza obsługujacy 3d i plynnie dzialajacy pod linuxem... Albo mozliwosc jednoczesnego uruchomienia 2 roznych os w jednym czasie obok siebie...
<bjfs> zdaje sie systemy mainframe to maja od czasow, ktore pingwiny nie pamietaja
<Spaulding> hm
<Spaulding> dlaczego w ubuntu nie mam utf-8
<Spaulding> :/
<Spaulding> locale sa git
<Wizard> Spaulding: Po czym zatem wnosisz, że nie masz?
<Spaulding> na irssi w serwerze mam utf-8
<Spaulding> i teraz widze tylko krzaki :/
<Spaulding> dziwna sprawa, mam urxvt
<Spaulding> locale wygenerowane
<mati75> u mnie działa
<Spaulding> SOA#1 na lapku :)
<Spaulding> ale w robocie dalej lipa :/
<Wizard> Jesteś pewien tego serwera?
<Wizard> Spaulding: Swoją drogą, co to za Ubuntu z urxvt?
<Wizard> :D
<Spaulding> ubuntu bez unity
<Spaulding> z openboxem :D
<Spaulding> dzisiaj wszystko wypierdolilem
<Wizard> Nie wyrażaj się :)
<Spaulding> wr
<Spaulding> w ogole w konsoli nawet systemowej nie mam PL znakow
<Spaulding> :)
<Spaulding> ooo a teraz działa na serwerze
<Spaulding> wr
<Spaulding> nie czaje tego :/
<Spaulding> zrobiłem :)
<Spaulding> uf
<Wizard> Co to jest "konsola systemowa"?
<TheNumb> Wizard: pewnie tty
<Lakii> a konsola niesystemowa
<bastetmilo> jak sie robiło opem?
<bastetmilo> tak rzadko tego używam, że zawsze zapominam
<mati75>  /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu-pl
<bastetmilo>  /msg ChanServ op #wordpress-pl bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> chciałam napisać, że jestem zajeb... ale nie wypada. Nie ogarniam :>
<mati75> :D
<avalan> grupa trzymająca władzę
<TheNumb> avalan: tak
<TheNumb> Zgadzam się.
<TheNumb> polej
<TheNumb> cie
<bastetmilo> mnie nie lejcie, ja już mam.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: co dobrego masz?
 * TheNumb dawno nie pił Jägermeistera
<bastetmilo> zaczęłam od wytrawnej sherry, ale teraz mam wynalazek pod tytułem "gotowe mojito"
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że muszę czekać na moje nalewki do grudnia ;/
<bastetmilo> Nie lubie nalewek
<sysek> san marino <3
<drathir> http://iq.intel.com/iq/38984372/intel-quark-chip-reactions-and-responses
<mav__> Czesc
<mav__> Poszukuje sterowniki do Lenovo T400 , gdyby ktos cos wiedzial , bede wdzieczny .
<Dreadlish> niby do czego.
<mav__> karta graficzna
<mav__> Przyciski rozjasniania i sciemniania ekrau tez nie dzialaja .
<mati75> zacząłbym od zmiany dystrybucji
<mati75> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400
<mav__> dlaczego ?
<jacekn> mav__: ogolnie powinna wiekszosc sprzetu dzialac na ubuntu
<jacekn> bez potrzeby instalowania zadnych sterownikow
<jacekn> mav__: tutaj masz baze sprzetu ktora pokazuje ze ten model jest dobrze wspierany na Ubuntu: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/?desktops=on&laptops=on&stars=3&release=5&popularity=any&term=T400
<mav__> Tak masz racje bo wszystko praktycznie dziala , nie wliczajac klaiszy funkcyjnych .  Dlatego mysle ze potrzebne sa mi sterowniki do karty graficznej , ktore prawdopodobnie pomoga .
<jacekn> masz tam intela karte?
<drathir> atk to sie bodajze nazywa tak? Moze po prostu trzeba ustawien poszukac do danej marki?
<drathir> i to raczej nie jest od sterownikow graficznych tylko przez hw podswietlanie chyba zarzadzane jest, ale ja tam sie nie znam...
<jacekn> mav__: i powiedz ktore ubuntu
<mav__> 12.04 lts
<jacekn> mav__: jak znasz angielski tu jest bardzo fajny artykol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<jacekn> pytanie pierwsze jest czy mozesz zmienic z ustawien systemu jasnosc?
<jacekn> to znaczy czy problem jest z jasnoscia czy tylko z klawiszami funkcyjnymi
<mav__> Zadne klawisze funkcyjne nie dzialaja , w ty m jasniehj ciemniej co dalem na przykladzei . Tak samo jest z funkcjami glosu , wylaczania sieci , ekranu itd ..
<jacekn> mav__: i z ustawien mozesz sobie zmienic jasnosc bez problemu?
<mav__> Podsumowujac , klawisze funkcyjne nie dzialja . Ogolnie sprawa jest jeszcze na tyle dziwna , ze laptop ten ma rodzielczosc , 1440x900 a mnie pokazuje 1280x800
<mav__> Nie sprzwdzalem , czy systemowo moge zienic .
<jacekn> mav__: zobacz dla pewnosci
<mav__> Tak juz sprawdzilem , mozna rozjasnic lub sciemnic bez problemow.
<jacekn> mav__: wiec ta strona moze pomoc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<jacekn> mav__: to swieza instalacja Ubuntu?
<mav__> tak nowa , ma okolo 2 tygodni
<mav__> ( po pelnym update .. )
<jacekn> mav__: no sproboj ten link to wkleilem powyzej, "Step-by-step Troubleshooting"
<mav__> Wlasnie to czytam , tylko tak jak wczensiej wspomnialem wina sa sterowniki karty graicznej , ktorych nie moge zdorbyc po intela .
<jacekn> mav__: czemu tak sadzisz?
<mav__> Rzodzielczosc nie jest wlasciwa . ( a sterownik jest doyslny z Ubuntu )
<jacekn> domyslny w 12.04 najnowszym powinien byc dobry, oficjalny intela jest
<jacekn> mav__: pokaz jeszcze wynik "uname -r" w terminalu
<jacekn> mav__: jak zciagniesz od intela sterownik i uda Ci sie skompilowac to bedizesz mial ten sam sterownik tylko pewnie troche nowsza wersje
<mav__> Po sprawdzeniu w terminalu (sudo lshw -c display) pokazuje ze jest to sterwonik intela . Mianowicie : Display 0 . description: VGA compatible controller
<mav__>        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<mav__>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<mav__> oraz : display:1 UNCLAIMED
<mav__>        description: Display controller
<mav__>        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<mav__>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<jacekn> mav__: nie wklejaj na kanaj, wklej.org albo cos takiego
<mav__> 3.5.0-40-generic
<mav__> ok
<drathir> nie jestem pewien, ale w konfiguracji x-ow zapewne dodac mozna rozdzielczosc o ile obsluguje taka...
<jacekn> na intelu nie powinno byc potrzeby, tym bardziej ze 12.04.3 ma kernela tego co 12.10 teraz
<jacekn> mav__: no ciezko mi cos poradzic ale wedlug mnie to nie driver, w linuxie raczej nie ma potrzeby zciagac czy kompilowac sterownikow
<mav__> Ze specyfikacji laptopa , powinna by obslugiwana taka . Ale moge sie mylic .
<jacekn> mav__: mysle ze krok po kroku sproboj to:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<jacekn> i jak cos poszukaj bugow na launchpad.net, moze ktos mial taki problem
<mav__> Mnie jest trudno powiedziec , gdyz nie jeste specjalisa w dziedzinie Linuxa . Dlatego przed jakakolwiek zmiana staram sie zaczerpnac informacji .
<mav__> Tak przeszukuje , ale wszystko co znajduje zazwyczaj tyczy sie starszych dystrybucji ubuntu badz kubuntu.
<jacekn> mav__: zrozumiale. Zdecydowana wiekszosc sterownikow w Linuxie jest w kernelu albo jako moduly kernela wiec nie trzeba nic zciagac
<mav__> Wiec wniosek jest taki , byc moze nie sa potrzebne sterowniki do karty graficznej aby rozwiazac problem klawiszy Funkcyjnych .  Przesledzie ta strone co mi podales , mysle ze tam sie znajdzie rowzwiazanie . Chodz na moje oko , widac ze czegos po prostu brakuje .
<qermit> o/
<jacekn> moze Mir to wszystko naprawi wkrotce ;)
<drathir> raczej po prostu nie wykryl i nie wczytal ukladu klawiszy specjalnych...
<mav__> Wszystkie klawisze ktore trzeba uruchamiac za pomoca FN zaznaczone na niebiesko na klawiaturze nie dzialaja , ale sa tez 4 przyciski ( volume  ip down , wylaczenie calego dzwieku oraz ThinkVantage ) i te przeciski sa sa dodatkowe . I co mnie dziwi one dzialaja.
<drathir> nie wiem czy to gorzej nie zepsuje, ale daj  fn+numlock...
<mav__> Jakie moga byc skutki ?
<drathir> tutaj tez troche jest na jakiej zasadzie to dziala http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<drathir> mav__: nie mam pojecia, ale o ile dobrze pamietam to gdzies kiedys mi to zadzialalo na nie reagujace, ale modelu nie pamietam... Btw tak jak w asusach starych nie bylo ikonki wylaczania pada, a przycisk dzialal...
<mav__> Posiedze nad informacjami ktore dostalem od was i postaram sie rozwiazac ten problem. Nie chce zaduzo tu mieszac w systemie , gdyz uzywam go jako firmowego laptopa ze wzgledu na prace bateri  ( 4h na Ubuntu ) No i z drugiego powodu , gdyz ten lapotp na wejscie na karte sim . Co bedzie tez nielada wyzwaniem do konfiguracji pod ubuntu.
<drathir> ewentualnie w arch-u na aur lub wiki zobacz moze beda gotowe pliki...
<mav__> troche stron juz zawiedzalem i wsumie nie znalazlem duzo rezultatow , za to znalazlem ludzi pytajacych o sterowniki. Ale tak jak juz wspomnialem wczesniej , tyczylo sie to starszych wersji ubuntu oraz kubuntu.
<mav__> Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-11
<pejot> dzieñ dobry
<BlessJah> witam o/
<sysek> i juz w pracy
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<Wizard> Czemu nikt nie kopnął bałwana, co spacje przed przecinkami wali i pisze "wsumie"?
<Wizard> Kiedy za późno na edukację - należy karać.
<TheNumb> Wizard: to wsumie to pewnie uciekła mu spacja
<TheNumb> Przeskoczyła przed przecinek :D
<Wizard> 3 razy?
<Wizard> :.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: którego?
<TheNumb> mav
<sysek> wsumie
<TheNumb> Jakieś pomysły z jakiego powodu w chrumie jest brzydki pasek przewijania? :<
<jacekowski> ktos w laboratorium moze pracuje?
<sfj> Witam mam taki problem z pamięcią usb - wczoraj ją wykryłem jako sdc1 sformatowałem odmontowałem i wyłączyłem komputer
<sfj> a dzisiaj system jej nie widzi
<sfj> fdisk -l jej nie pokazuje
<sfj> a dmesg wypisuje jakis error na jej temat
<sysek> jakis
<sfj> juz wklejam
<sysek> tylko nie tu
<sfj> http://pastebin.com/sBVUY8gR
<sfj> wydaje mi się, że ten fragment czy wkleić całość?
<sfj> msi wind u270 z ubuntu aktualnym
<sysek> a co google mowi?
<sfj> że to problem mojego laptopa
<TheNumb> sfj: podłącz do innego komputera
<sfj> ok spróbuje
<sfj> Pisałem tu wcześniej nt. pendrive'a - podłączyłem do innego pc wszystko działa normalnie, a u mnie dalej nic nie pokazuje
<sfj> poczytałem na ten temat sdb: asking for cache data failed
<sfj> i wszędzie piszą żeby wyłączyć moduł realteka jak dobrze rozumiem od czytnika kart pamięci itd
<sfj> ale u mnie przy lsusb nie pisz nic o zadnych realtek'u
<Hubert_> hej
<Hubert_> ma ktos linka do fajnej porownywalki telefonow, porownywalo sie dwa, byly dwa duze zdjecia, dane techniczne etc?
<Quintasan> To musiało być trudne
<Quintasan> Naprawdę
<Quintasan> https://www.google.pl/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#hl=en&q=phone+comparison
<Quintasan> Dodatkowo patrz - topic
<Quintasan> wait, nie ma tam tego
<Quintasan> ale w każdym razie - to jest kanał wsparcia do cholery
<Hubert_> byl po polsku nawet
<Hubert_> jaki kanal wsparcia?
<Hubert_> do czego?
<gjm> Hmmm… Ubuntu chyba.
<gjm> Ale mogę się mylić.
<Hubert_> a co maja telefony z kanalem wsparcia ubuntu?
<DaZ> wut
<Hubert_> a to innych topicow nie mozna juz tu prowadzic?
<Hubert_> powaznie?
<gjm> Jak wchodzisz do monopolowego to pytasz czy mają rzodkiewkę?
<Hubert_> tak
<gjm> I mają?
<DaZ> ten kanał to taki monopolowy, gdzie mają tylko piccolo xD
<gjm> I Ciebie.
<Hubert_> maja bo z warzywniakiem sa
<gjm> Pytałem o monopolowy, a nie monopolowo-spożywczy.
<mati75> gimbaza ze szkoły wróciła
<shpaq> omfg, kiedy tu jest cokolwiek ontopic?
<Hubert_> monnopolowy
<shpaq> gdyby nie offtop kanał umarłby lata temu
<Hubert_> dokladnie
<mati75> Hubert_: monopolowy ku*wa
<Hubert_> niestety w wieku 30 do szkoly juz ciezko chodzic lol
<shpaq> ja bym poszedł, bo fajnie było
<Hubert_> monopolowy ale bez k#rwy
<Hubert_> no fajnie
<shpaq> najważniejsze zmartwienia: zapić i poruchać
<Hubert_> gdyby tylko jeszcze czas byl
<shpaq> tak zamiast pracy
<shpaq> ;)
<shpaq> ale dziś nawet nie ma gdzie trollować
<shpaq> że o sensownej dyskusji na dowolny temat nie wspomnę, vanitas vanitatum...
<Hubert_> dobra, ma ktos taka porownywalke czy nie
<Hubert_> bo na g to ja moge znalesc
<Hubert_> ale tej akurat nie ma
<Hubert_> a chodzi mi o jedna konkretna
<shpaq> jakąś widziałem ostatnio, ale linka nie pomnę
<mati75> http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=por%C3%B3wnywarka+telefon%C3%B3w&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<Hubert_> czy na bechmarkach mozna dwa porownac?
<Hubert_> nie widze takiej opcji
<drathir> z pytan teoretycznych, czy dla win da sie jakos pod linuxem dysk przygotowac, zeby mozna bylo pod win wykonywac wszystkie operacje na takim dysku? Wlacznie z instalacja i uruchamianiem programow bezposrednio z takiego dysku?
<Ashiren> eh?
<jacekn> drathir: znaczy chodzi Ci o strorzenie partycji dla Win? FAT na pewno, ntfs musialbys sprawdzic
<gjm> Oczywiście że się da.
<drathir> cos w stylu dysk przez siec widziany pod win jako lokalny...
<gjm> ¿
<drathir> samba cos takiego by potrafila ?
<gjm> Myślałem że chodzi Ci o: http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/16_55_56_2013-09-11_1366x768_scrot.png
<drathir> zeby mozna bylo glownie miec mozliwosc instalacji programow na takim dysku spod win, bo do przechowywania obecnie ssh udostepniam ale zastanawiam sie czy da rade sie to jakos rozszerzyc, zeby bylo widziany jako dysk lokalny/wymienny/zdalny ale widziany spod systemu np przy instalacji programow na takim dysku w sieci...
<drathir> juz patrze...
<bobeq> Stirlitz: pozdrowienia, kope lat :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-12
<pejot> dobry dzieñ
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Jaki hakierski pilput, gjm.
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> Hm?
<Wizard> Hakierski. To jest awesome?
<gjm> Chodzi Ci o to co wrzucałem wczoraj drathirowi? Nie, Openbox.
<Wizard> I tint2?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Wizard: http://paste.unixhub.net/index.php/NlKe/ ← To sobie zobacz.
<Wizard> Ojej. DWM?
<gjm> bspwm
<Wizard> bhpwm
<TheNumb> No i co takiego jest w tych tiling wm?
<Wizard> Nic nie ma. Wkurzają po pewnym czasie tak, że człowieka coś strzela.
<Wizard> Z takich małych wmów zdecydowanie wmaker++
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> albo openbokz
<TheNumb> Kiedyś bawiłem się w minimalistę i miałem takiego openbokza z jakimś panelem
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/QpTr4.jpg
<TheNumb> gjm: coś mi się nie ładuje imgura
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> mają zamułę :D
<klucky> witam
<klucky> czy ktoś z was orientuje się dlaczego google chrome nie uruchamia adblocka (dodatek) na stronie startowej?
<klucky> tylko chodzi mi o pierwsze uruchomienie przeglądarki
<klucky> jak przeładuję tę stronę to normalnie wyświetla
<klucky> (bez reklam)
<Wizard> Eee..
<confluency> Fluxbox też jest niezły.
<confluency> klucky: to jest podobno problem w Chrome. Jest inny dodatek, który też się nie ładuje na stronie startowej: https://adblockplus.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11536
<ftpd> Fluxbox jest ftw.
<Wizard> Fluxbox jest kulawy.
<gjm> Dla Ciebie wszystko oprócz Unity jest kulawe.
<Wizard> Unity jest okrutnie kulawe. Przecież to compiz.
<krzywyzielarz> Witam
<confluency> Blackbox był moim pierwszym wmem; dlatego lubię Fluxbox.
<krzywyzielarz_> Panowie mam do was pytanko, Jak nazywa się ten boczny panel z obciążeniem daną itd. http://goo.gl/4bCXJG
<BlessJah> conky
<sysek> pewnie conku
<Wizard> Oj.
<Wizard> Już widzę następne pytanie.
<Wizard> To nie jest conky
<Wizard> Chociaż kto wie.
<Wizard> krzywyzielarz: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<krzywyzielarz> Dziękuję panowie. To będzie to.
<gjm> Nie ma za co.
<Wizard> Jest za co :<
<Wizard> Musiałem otworzyć przeglądarkę, wpisać jedno zdanie i kliknąć w pierwszy wynik z brzegu!
<Wizard> krzywyzielarz: Na przyszłość, polecam.
<krzywyzielarz> Znalazłem ale wy mie utwierdziliście.
<krzywyzielarz> Å» to jest na pewno to.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> mie :D
<krzywyzielarz> Poleci conky menager i wybiorę sobię styl który mi odpowiada. xD
<krzywyzielarz> Jak będę miał czas dodam sobię kilka skrutów klawiszowych do LXDE, żeby szybciej się pracowało.  Poruwnując Lubuntu 11.04. do 13.04 to odpala się prawie minutę. wcześniej było szybciej. Może damiana za instaluję na drugiej partycji.
<gjm> Moje oczy…
<Wizard> krzywyzielarz: Zainstaluj słownik.
<Wizard> Albo zmień szkołę językową, ta słabo uczy.
<krzywyzielarz> Wkleiłem  sprawdziłem przed wysłainem.
<krzywyzielarz> Co o tym sądzicie. Lapek to Dell D430   z cd2 ULV  1.2GHz 2gb ram i zajebiście wolnym dyskiem 60gb.
<Wizard> O czym? Sprawdzanie pisowni w locie powinien uciągnąć :D
<krzywyzielarz> lol nie skopiowało xD tego teksu kurde.
<gjm> I popraw dłownictwo.
<gjm> słownictwo even
<krzywyzielarz> *Z bardzo wolnym dyskiem
<bastetmilo> oborze
<sysek> ech
<sysek> :/
<krzywyzielarz> ok. źle skopiowałem. Dziękuję za pomoc muszę lecieć. fajny ten panel jutro dodam nowe style do niego. Do widzenia.
<Wizard> Na co komu conky?
<Wizard> Ja rozumiem indicator-multiload, ale conky?
<karoles> bo jest fajne.
<karoles> milo sie nim pobawić
<karoles> ja na lekcjach sobie configi robilem jak w szkoel bylem ;3
<mati75> Wizard: nie wszyscy używają unity i lubią indicatory
<Wizard> To był przykład tylko.
<Wizard> Inne: wmsysmon, menu meters, kolorowe słupki z xfce, co zapomniałem jak się nazywają.
<avalan> indicatory ss
<avalan> a
<avalan> czego nie zainstalujesz to sie takie pakuje w zaleznosci i ciagnie pol gnome
<confluency> gkrellm też jest fajny, ale bardzo stary.
<avalan> dzen2
<dweller> eh
<Wizard> top..
<Wizard> Też jest stary :/
<ftpd> Fajne były w wmakerze te takie zabawne kwadraciki z różnymi monitorami.
<ftpd> Miałem je długo we fluskboksie.
<ftpd> http://dockapps.windowmaker.org/file.php/id/162 <3
<ftpd> Sześcianik, co się kręcił tym szybciej, im bardziej procek cisnął.
<ftpd> I nieśmiertelne pytanie: o ile szybciej się kręci dlatego, że się kręci? ;-)
<gjm> lol
<TheNumb> mati75: bo unity to jedyny rozsądny shell do gnome D:
<mati75> TheNumb: można i tak
<mati75> aj
<mati75> screena miałem dać
<mati75> http://i.imm.io/1gdG7.png
<TheNumb> debjan jak nic
<TheNumb> ;o
<gjm> Próbuję ogarnąć dzen2 w Openboxie i jakoś nie mogę.
 * mati75 jest devem debiana
<TheNumb> mati75: gdzie ty nie byłeś devem.
<TheNumb> ...
<mati75> TheNumb: w ubuntu
<mati75> TheNumb: i nie mam zamiaru tam być
<mati75> http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/
<TheNumb> mati75: suhar
 * Wizard spożywa suchar. Smakowity.
<gjm> Myślę żeby zamienić tint2 na coś innego.
<mati75> nic w zasadzie lepszego nie ma
<confluency> ftpd: mam bubblefishymon jako dodatek do gkrellm. To jest ten monitor z rybkami i kaczką i wzrastającym poziomem wody.
<confluency> Na starym laptopie w domu kaczka zwykle pływa do góry nogami. ;)
<TheNumb> confluency: taki cieplutki? (:
 * Wizard zamierza napisać swoje GUI.
<Wizard> Takie DE z prawdziwego zdarzenia.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Już noszę się z tym od pół roku.
<TheNumb> Wizard: w javie
<Wizard> Ostatnio mam nawet chęci, tylko eclipse potrzebuję.
<Wizard> Bo programowanie w vimie jest słabe ;)
<Wizard> Ogólnie Linux kuleje na IDE.
<confluency> TheNumb: bardzo stary laptop. Wystarczy jak mam otwarty Firefox.
<TheNumb> confluency: fajnie :P
<Wizard> Bubble fishy był zarąbisty!
<Wizard> Dalej jest, bo wmakera ostatnio zaczęli utrzymywać.
<Wizard> Używałbym.
<Wizard> TheNumb: W wymarciu mogła mieć również udział degradacja środowiska naturalnego albo zanik siedlisk.
<Wizard> Łoj, nie ten kanał.
<confluency> Wizard: między vimem a IDE jest wiele możliwości.
<Wizard> Dawaj przykłady.
<Wizard> Mogą być same nazwy, do tej pory nie znalazłem niczego, co by działało. Oprócz QTCreatora, ale on odpada z definicji.
<Wizard> ;]
<confluency> Ja używam Kate, ale jest też n.p. Geany, i inne programy na podstawie Scintilli.
<Wizard> Kate i Geany odpadają, nie mają opcji "otwórz typ" i nie podpowiadają.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej Kate tego nie robi.
<confluency> Ale na nie koduję w javie; do javy istotnie przydaję się IDE.
<Wizard> Ale ja nie zamierzam w javie, tylko w c++.
<Wizard> No, jedziesz, IDE do c++.
<Wizard> Anjuta odpada.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> To gówno używa autofoo.
<confluency> Ja używam Kate do C++. Można pliki ułożyć według typu w przeglądarce do plików.
<TheNumb> confluency: i z kate wciągasz pół KDE :D
<confluency> No to co? Też lubię yakuake. ;)
<Wizard> confluency: A podpowiadanie składni?
<Wizard> A klikalne typy zmiennych?
<confluency> Niestety nie. podpowiada, ale tylko tekst z tego samego pliku.
<Wizard> Ano właśnie.
<Wizard> Geany tak samo.
<confluency> Ja nie używam IDE od lat, więc mi specjalnie nie przeszkadza.
<TheNumb> Wizard: netbeans testowałeś? <:
<Wizard> Bo oczywiście rzeźbienie konfiguracji ctags odpada :)
<Wizard> TheNumb: Tak, jest wporzo.
<Wizard> Używam w pracy go.
<TheNumb> Do C++?
<TheNumb> Wizard: no i zawsze jeszcze jest ten plugin do C++ w eklipse :P
<Wizard> No mówię, że go lubię.
<TheNumb> No to co marudzisz? <:
<Wizard> Podpowiada co trzeba, rozumie się z make.
<DaZ> `programowanie w vimie jest fajne <:
<Wizard> To nie ja, to oni.
<DaZ> jak nie chce ci sie skakać po skrypty to sublimetext i tez jest fajnie
<TheNumb> sublimeclang jest fajne <:
<TheNumb> Ale to tylko z fajności sublimetext
<Wizard> Jak zaczniesz zarabiać na kodzeniu, to zobaczysz, że porządne IDE to podstawa ;)
<Wizard> A potem ciężko odwyknąć.
<DaZ> dlatego większość z tych, których znam i zarabiają na kodzeniu piszą w st xD
<TheNumb> DaZ: hipsternia
<DaZ> a reszta w sumie w vimie, dwóch ww emaksie
<Wizard> Pewnie w róbim.
<TheNumb> jeden w EDzie <:
<DaZ> jedną osobe kojarze z eklipsa :v
<DaZ> Wizard: nope.
<Wizard> DaZ: Co jest złego w eclipse, oprócz tego, że ssie pałę?
<DaZ> a co jest dobrego w eclipse
<DaZ> i innych śmieszkoide :3
<Wizard> Jest pomocny i wygodny. Ma porządny refaktoring, podpowiadanie składni, klikalne nazwy typów i zmiennych. I dobry edytor.
<DaZ> w sumie wszystko poza refaktoringiem ogarnąłem w vimie, st pewnie nawet to umie ;_;
<Wizard> Ja, mogę cię dotknąć?
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> Nie, tylko ja mogę.
<gjm> ~ » touch DaZ
<DaZ> ty też nie :v
<gjm> Nie?
<gjm> ~ » rm DaZ
<TheNumb> touch: nie można dotknąć "DaZ": Brak dostępu
 * DaZ jest skorumpowany
<Wizard> Smutne.
<Wizard> DaZ pewnie nawet nie wie co to znaczy "skorumpowany".
<TheNumb> Wizard: testowałeś plugin do C/C++ w IntelliJ? <:
<DaZ> Wizard: człowiek, który to tłumaczył nie wiedział
<DaZ> ubucioty nie zrozumio xD
<Wizard> Chociaż z drugiej strony, jak DaZ daje się dotykać za łapówki.. to słabo ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie, po prostu DaZ mało się ceni.
<DaZ> jakiego niby dotykania jak brak dostepu >:
<TheNumb> DaZ: przecież gjm mógł tyknąć
<DaZ> nie mógł
<DaZ> ;_;
<gjm> Zły dotyk boli przez całe życie.
<TheNumb> DaZ: ale tyknął
<DaZ> pozew już leci :v
<TheNumb> Alimenty bedo
<sysek> kiedys pisali programy bez jakichkolwiek podpowiadaczy :(
<gjm> I poumierali.
<TheNumb> sysek: stalman dalej rzyje
<Wizard> I chodzi boso ;/
<confluency> Tydzień temu miał buty. :)
<TheNumb> confluency: widziałeś?
<confluency> Widziałam. Był w Kapsztadzie.
<TheNumb> confluency: byłaś w Kapsztadzie?
<confluency> Jestem w Kapsztadzie.
<TheNumb> ;o
<confluency> Mieszkam tu.
<TheNumb> Przewalone
<confluency> Dlatego tak dziwnie piszę po polsku. :P
<TheNumb> Goronco
<confluency> Teraz nie, bo jest zima.
<confluency> No, bardziej wiosna.
<Wizard> Ja pierdziu. W Afryce :C
<gjm> confluency: Piszesz porządnie.
<Wizard> Z Murzynami :C
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/16_20_59_2013-09-12_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> Macie, murzyny.
<confluency> Staram się. Ale w ogóle nie znam polskiej terminologii komputerowej. :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> gjm: Obrzydliwe.
<gjm> Dzięki :3
<Wizard> confluency: Wszystko to kalki z angielskiego.
<TheNumb> gjm: ahaha, i686, nób
<Wizard> Przeca na archu nie ma multiarcha :)
<gjm> A na ciul mi x86_64?
<bastetmilo> confluency: i nie boisz się tak? Podobno białych w RPA czeka wymordowanie.
<Wizard> A w pierw gwałty i HIV :C
<TheNumb> Wizard: jest multiarch (multilib)
<confluency> Mieszkam tu ponad 20 lat, i jeszcz mnie nikt nie zamordował. :P
<Wizard> O dobre :D
<bastetmilo> confluency: tak pytam, bo czytałam artykuły, że populacja białych się tam zmniejsza i że nie jest dobrze. Pytam z ciekawości.
<confluency> Ludzie przesadzają.
<Wizard> Może on nie jest biały?
<Wizard> U mnie jest niebieski :)
<gjm> U mnie też.
<TheNumb> Tutaj tak samo.
<TheNumb> Jest smerfem!
<bastetmilo> confluency: no popatrz, a w gazetach sieją panike, że będzie ludobójstwo.
<confluency> Jest sporo przestępstwa, ale zależy gdzie. Białym nie jest specjalnie źle; stracili dużo mocy politycznej, ale dalej mają dużo forsy.
<Wizard> A, to wystarczy.
<confluency> Jakby miało być ludobójstwo, to by już było. Teraz jest troszkę za późno.
<Wizard> <confluency> Widziałam
<Wizard> Dziewczyna?! Niemożliwe.
<confluency> Dziewczyny żeście nie widzieli?
<Wizard> Nie przy komputerze ;)
<bastetmilo> confluency: widzieli, tak się nabijają tylko
<bastetmilo> troche nas jednak tu jest
<gjm> omg, omg, dziewczyna!!!!11
<Wizard> No już, bastetmilo, nie płakaj.
<gjm> ¡¡¡
<bastetmilo> Wizard: że niby czemu mam płakać?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: z radości
<bastetmilo> AHAHA
<bastetmilo> bardzo śmieszne
<Wizard> I wystraszyłem ją :<
<TheNumb> :<
<Wizard> confluency: Nie zostawiaj bastetmilo samej ;)
<Wizard> (Pewnie od razu ją wyciągnęła na ten tajny kanał ubuntowo-kobietowy)
<confluency> Gadamy o RPA w prywatnym czacie. ;)
<Wizard> Mówiłem?
<confluency> Powiedzcie coś o linuksie, to tutaj też będę gadać. ;)
<TheNumb> ubuntu
<bastetmilo> mint
<confluency> debian
<confluency> Dobra, ale teraz idę do domu. Do zobaczenia!
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Do zobaczenia u Ciebie w domu!
<Dreadlish> aha?
<Wizard> gjm: Dreadlish się zainteresował ;>
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nje :C
<bastetmilo> Widzieliście jaką mam ładną agendę na konferencje http://2013.wroclaw.wordcamp.org/agenda/ ?
<Wizard> Słaba :<
<Wizard> Co to jest SEO?
 * kklimonda gryzie się w język, że wordpress
<Wizard> `SEO
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: całkiem sporo udało się wam zebrać :)
<Wizard> kklimonda: ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie wiesz co to SEO?
<kklimonda> (search engine optimization)
<kklimonda> na wiki sobie zobacz ;)
<Wizard> A
<Wizard> Musiałbym otworzyć przeglądarkę.
<Wizard> Za dużo roboty.
<karoles> bastetmilo: będą hiszpanki?
<bastetmilo> karoles: będą :)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ano. Na razie zapowiada się świetnie - pod względem prezentacji.
<bastetmilo> (świetnie dla dla wordpressowców i innch takich około blogowych)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: strasznie dziwnie polskie literki wyglądają
<bastetmilo> tak jak z innego fonta?
<kklimonda> (na agendzie, na stronie z opisem danej prezentacji)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nom
<bastetmilo> kurde, robin znów upitolil latin-ext
<karoles> Latynoski?!
<sysek> i w domku juz
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-13
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> czołem
<sysek> czesc BlessJah :)
<sysek>  /win 2
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam sprawę
<klucky> jest może jakieś distro linuxa z pełną dokumentacją w języku polskim?
<klucky> chodzi mi o obszerne wyjaśnienie instalacji, konfiguracji i zabezpieczania
<bastetmilo> klucky: Ubuntu nie ma?
<klucky> facepalm... racja :D
<klucky> masz może link do tego najbardziej aktualnego?
<bastetmilo> ubuntu.com?
<bastetmilo> czy pytasz o dokumentacje?
<klucky> o tę dokumentację
<klucky> bo mam trzy linki z googla
<klucky> wiki, ubuntu manual i ubuntu pomoc
<klucky> na razie patrzę na wikibooks i jest notka że książka jest przerabiana do nowej wersji ubuntu
<klucky> chodzi mi o to: http://pl.wikibooks.org/w/index.php?title=Specjalna:Ksi%C4%85%C5%BCka&bookcmd=download&collection_id=07573fdd22d16c89&writer=rl&return_to=Wikibooks%3AKolekcje%2FUbuntuhttp://pl.wikibooks.org/w/index.php?title=Specjalna:Ksi%C4%85%C5%BCka&bookcmd=download&collection_id=07573fdd22d16c89&writer=rl&return_to=Wikibooks%3AKolekcje%2FUbuntu
<klucky> kurdę dlugi link
<klucky> http://goo.gl/kDZBB6
<bastetmilo> A to ja nie wiem. Nie korzystam z Ubuntu, a z jego dokumentacji tym bardziej. :)
<klucky> xD
<klucky> pocieszające
<gjm> Jest manual po polsku, ale stary.
<klucky> a jakieś inne distro ma taki manual po polsku
<klucky> patrzyłem wpierw na handbook freebsd ale też tylko w połowie został przetłumaczony
<gjm> Sądzę że nie.
<klucky> debian?
<klucky> mnie pasują angielskie, ale chcę wydrukować coś dla zupełnego laika w tym temacie i nie zna też obcych języków xD
<klucky> a od czegoś trzeba zacząć
<shpaq> klucky: najlepsza polska dokumentacja jest do gentoo
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jaką?
<shpaq> ale też już jest z lekka outdated
<klucky> a co konkretnie może być w niej outdated?
<klucky> stare rozwiązania bezpieczeństwa czy tylko brak nowych funkcji?
<shpaq> konfiguracja niektórych rzeczy się zmieniła
<klucky> niedobrze
<shpaq> a nikomu już się nie chce tłumaczyć
<shpaq> ale wciąż jest najlepsza ;)
<klucky> to pozostaje mi ten podręcznik do ubuntu
<Wizard> klucky: Odkąd pojawiło się Ubuntu linuksowe umiejętności i chęć do pracy nad dystrybucjami znacząco spadła.
<gjm> agent gentoo na kanale ubuntu, czerwony alarm
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> klucky: Spadła również jakość tłumaczeń w ogóle.
<shpaq> Wizard: smutna prawda ;/
<Wizard> (Ale za to winię Buzka)
<shpaq> ale to dlatego, że my już nie tłumacyzmy ;)
<Wizard> Spadła do tego stopnia, że Ubuntu i Xubuntu domyślnie na zegarku wyświetlają datę jako 13 wrzesień.
<klucky> ale ja nie narzekam na angielskie dokumentacje, tylko potrzebuje czegoś dla osoby nie znającej tego języka
<shpaq> ouć
<Wizard> klucky: I jest bida :(
<klucky> z angielskich dokumentacji wszystko świetnie tłumaczy podręcznik freebsd i fedory na przykład :)
<Wizard> Zgłosiłem to na lanczpadzie - wisi od 2 lat.
<klucky> xD
<shpaq> angielskiej jest dużo dobrej
<shpaq> chociaż nie do ubuntu
<shpaq> bo to jest tak dziwny system, ze nie potrzebuje dokumentacji
<Wizard> Pomocy po polsku w ogóle nie ma w Ubuntu. Kiedyś była, ale język tam zastosowany był na poziomie ośmioletniego dziecka.
<shpaq> ja tam pomocy do xowych appek nie instaluję
<Wizard> Bo jej nie ma nigdy.
<Wizard> Banda htmli w /usr/share/doc to nie jest pomoc.
<Wizard> Albo firefox otwierający w przeglądarce stronę xfce.
<Wizard> ;]
<shpaq> ja tam jej nie mam
<shpaq> nie instaluję a to co instaluje czyszczę localepurge
<shpaq> i jest pięknie
<shpaq> w ogóle nie rozumiem jak można używać systmeu po polsku
<shpaq> dzielę kompa z żoną i cierpię strasznie
<klucky> no ale to nasz język ojczysty :)
<shpaq> no i co z tego?
<shpaq> skoro większość ludzi w pl nie umie po polsku mówić
<Wizard> shpaq: Ja nie wyobrażam sobie mieć system w języku, którego nie rozumiem.
<klucky> no ale po angielsku też nie umiemy
<klucky> teraznie mówią "dobrze" tylko "okej"
<shpaq> kejkej
<klucky> albo sory :P
<shpaq> albo kyky z tchawkowym 'y'
<shpaq> ;)
<shpaq> well, ewolucja języka
<shpaq> wolę interfejs niż międzymordzie
<shpaq> chociaż międzymordzie akurat jest jeszcze trochę śmieszne
<klucky> a wolisz fejsa niż tłitera :}?
<shpaq> Wizard: a jak masz błędy w tymże systemie to zmieniasz na ang żeby poszukać w internetach co jest nie teges?
<shpaq> czy szukasz w polskiej mocno upośledzonej części?
<klucky> ale on roumie ngielski
<shpaq> klucky: nie wiem, korzystam z nich w różny sposób
<klucky> wiem, wiem, to był żart
<Wizard> Masz mnie za kretyna, shpaq? :>
<shpaq> klucky: ja znam Wizarda :)
<shpaq> Wizard: trolluję ;)
<Wizard> No. To rozumiem ;)
<shpaq> wiem, poziom marny, ale piętek jest
<shpaq> musisz mi wybaczyć ;)
<Wizard> Łaskawie wybaczam.
<Wizard> Czasem też po rusku szukam, RUnet duży, linux popularny, ludzie kumaci ;)
<shpaq> są momenty, w których żałuję, że nie przykładałem się do nauki radzieckiego
<Wizard> Ja ciągle sobie powtarzam, że powinienem się przykładać.
<klucky> niedługo będziesz żałował tak za arabskim :)
<shpaq> klucky: nie będę
<shpaq> od 10 lat się nosżę z zamiarem nauki arabskiego
<shpaq> i obiecałem sobie, że do 40-tki się nauczę
<klucky> to tak jak mój znajomy z nauką smalltalka :D
<shpaq> ale tylko po to, żeby poczytać koran w oryginale
<klucky> ja przeczytałem parę linijek tłumaczenia
<shpaq> od arabskiego niedaleko do aramejskiego
<klucky> i to jest nie do przeczytania, zupełnie jak biblia :D
<shpaq> czyli możnaby jeszcze biblie poczytać
<shpaq> klucky: żartujesz chyba?
<shpaq> surmy to poezja pierwszej wody
<bastetmilo> klucky: biblie się całkiem spoko czyta
<klucky> mnie to jakoś nie idzie
<shpaq> też zależy, którą wersję
<shpaq> ja liczę, że uda mi się przeczytać nietłumaczoną
<klucky> jedyna bilbia jaką przeczytałem w całości to tłumaczenie bilbii szatana xD
<shpaq> kiedyś
<klucky> bardzo śmieszna
<klucky> widać że jakiś jajcarz pisał :P
<Wizard> shpaq: Z biblią będzie problem.
<klucky> hebrajski
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Stary Testament jest po aramejsku, powstawał w różnym czasie.
<shpaq> Wizard: nie, znam kogoś kto ma
<shpaq> Wizard: 13:11:15        shpaq  | od arabskiego niedaleko do aramejskiego
<bastetmilo> klucky: mnie się Lavey bardzo podobał :>
<klucky> he he, styl pisania podobny do rowling :P
<Wizard> Nowy - nie wiem, większość jest "klasyczną" greką. Zapewne część listów apostolskich jest po łacinie też - było nie było, język urzędowy państwa.
<shpaq> Wizard: nowego czytał nie będę, bo mi mocno nie po drodze
<shpaq> czytałem vulgatę i wystarczy
<shpaq> chociaż, podobno biblię się powinno czytywać, a nie czytać
<klucky> tylko gdy potrzebujesz moralizatorskiego cytatu
<klucky> :P
<shpaq> nie, takimi sypię z rękawa
<klucky> "pismo mówi: nie będziesz kradł swojego, gdy masz dość cudzego"
<gjm> "tym chata bogoata, co ukradł tata"
<gjm> bogata even
<shpaq> to są przysłowia
<shpaq> najlepsze i tak jest takie życiowe, chociaż nierymowane
<shpaq> "cycki niepokazywane maleją"
<bastetmilo> lol
<klucky> a o linuksie coś w bilbii jest?
<karoles> o!
<klucky> albo nowych technologiach
<gjm> "bez klawiatury i saloman nie nakodzi"
<gjm> salomon
<gjm> co ta klawaiatura to ja nawet nie
<gjm> GRRRR
<Wizard> Jeszcze imiona małą literą piszo.
<gjm> bo był niski
<klucky> to zdecydowałem spróbować druknąć to gentoo i zobaczymy czy uda się z pomocą instrukcji polskiej zainstalować najnowszą wersję :)
<Wizard> A my się dziwimy dlaczemu shpaq nie chce mieć systemu po polsku ;)
<Wizard> klucky: Będziesz gentoo instalował?
<Wizard> Chyba ocipiałeś.
<klucky> nie ja
<klucky> to i tak wyszło odgórnie - skoro mają tak dobrze przetłumaczoną dokumentację to byłoby nietaktowne z niej nie skorzystać
<Wizard> I ty chcesz dać gentoo osobie, która nie rozumie po angielsku?
<klucky> no
<klucky> ale widzę że ta dokumentacja polska jest 4-letnia
<klucky> :P
<klucky> więc pewnie będzie problematycznie
<klucky> na razie dałem tej osobie wydrukowaną książkę o freebsd, ale już widzę że nie ma instrukcji jak zgrać iso na pendrive, więc będzie klapa :P
<gjm> …
<shpaq> Wizard: eee?
<shpaq> nie zrozumiałem byłem Twojej wypowiedzi ;(
<klucky> chodzi mu o kompilację
<Wizard> Nie, chodzi mi o żałosny poziom jęzkowy w Internetach i okolicach, który bezpośrednio się przekłada na żałosny poziom tłumaczeń.
<klucky> ale przecież komend nie tłuamczą
<klucky> mi tylko chodzi o to żeby osoba której dam taką dokumentację dowiedziała się co to np. ps -aux i co jej się wyświetla
<klucky> albo jak działa grep
<klucky> po co trzeba coś zmieniać w fstab
<shpaq> Wizard: przeca gentoo jest logiczne
<shpaq> jedyne do czego używałem doca jak stawiałem ostatnio nowe
<shpaq> to do konfiguracji md na rootfs
<shpaq> bo nie pamiętałem jak to się klikaO
<klucky> a to ty nie textowo lolw00t xD
<shpaq> klikać == konfigurować
<klucky> dobrze, dobrze
<klucky> wiecie może co whonix robi z pakietami udp?
<klucky> jak moja maszyna wirtualna wysyła taki pakiet przez gateway whonixa to on to po prostu wycina czy puszcza do tora a już tam jest wycinane?
<shpaq> nie rozumiem pytania
<karoles> bastetmilo: png
<karoles> bastetmilo: ping
<klucky> wiem że tor nie obsługuje udp, tylko zastanawia mnie czy whonix wycina takie pakiety u siebie czy puszcza je do tora i nie otrzymuje odpowiedzi
<shpaq> najprawdopodobniej to drugie
<shpaq> sprawdź tcpdumpem
<shpaq> co się z nimi dzieje
<klucky> dzięki
<shpaq> 5 ojro
<klucky> ile teraz zajmuje instalacja gentoo z tego minimalnego obrazu?
<klucky> chodzi mi o czas kompilacji
<shpaq> była kiedyś fajna strona by muchar która to podawała
<shpaq> na nowym sprzęcie? jak ma się pojęcie co i jak?
<shpaq> ze 2/3 godziny
<shpaq> wliczając środowisko graficzne
<TheNumb> klucky: zależy co kompilujesz.
<TheNumb> shpaq: aktualizacja najnowszego stage3 do ~amd64 + kde zajęło mi koło 6h na i7 3612qm
<shpaq> serio?
<TheNumb> serio.
<shpaq> lol
<TheNumb> I to kdebase-meta D:
<TheNumb> Licz się z tym, że to dysk 5400 rpm :P
<shpaq> ja mam 10k rpm
<klucky> ja mam platformę testową 900mhz i 1024mb ramu
<TheNumb> bo lakpot
<shpaq> w raid1
<shpaq> klucky: to se poczekasz dłuuuuuuuuuuuuugo
<klucky> freebsd instalowało się 8godzin :P
<TheNumb> klucky: będzie dłużej, chyba że olejesz unstable i polecisz w stable
<TheNumb> Wtedy obędzie się bez rekompilacji bazowego systemu.
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie wciągnie parę aktualizacji.
<shpaq> klucky: przy x86 będzie szybciej
<shpaq> coraz rzadziej to aktualizują
<shpaq> szczególnei w stable
<TheNumb> Ummm, najnowsze stage3 jest z 08.22 :D
<shpaq> to młod
<shpaq> e
<TheNumb> Dość
 * TheNumb jest leniwy i woli ubuntu
<shpaq> ja wolę gentoo właśnie dlatego, że jestem leniwy
<shpaq> zrobię raz i działa
<shpaq> i wiem, że będzie działać póki sam nie zepsuję
<klucky> albo żona
<TheNumb> Już widzę jak żona wklepuje w terminalu emerge -NuDa world
<klucky> nie wiadomo kiedy wpisze przypadkowo su a potem w haśle poda datę twoich urodzin :P
<shpaq> TheNumb: przeca wklepuje
<shpaq> i zna hasło roota
<TheNumb> shpaq: ;o
<shpaq> mój syn nie zna jeszcze
<shpaq> ale sieć sklikać umi
<shpaq> 'umi' było specjalnie
<klucky> na obecnym systemie raczej nie będzie mu root potrzebny, bo i tak nie pogra w gta 5 :)
<confluency> Gentoo?! Dla nowego użytkownika? :C
<Wizard> To zależy czego ten użytkownik chce.
<Wizard> Jak lubi dłubanie, to powinno mu się podobać.
<Wizard> Poza tym, gentoo uczy pokory :>
<klucky> gentoo będzie dobre przez ten czas kompilacji, wtedy nwoy sobie poczyta i będzie wiedział co robić jak mu się pojawi terminal po pierwszym reboocie
<confluency> Po roku kompilacji...
<shpaq> Wizard: podoba mi się to stwierdzenie
<shpaq> 14:17:34       Wizard  | Poza tym, gentoo uczy pokory :>
<shpaq> coś w tym jest
<BlessJah> Wizard: query?
<Wizard> Wal
<klucky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p723p8SbkPY
<klucky> gta 5 już można kupić
<klucky> na steamie xD
<TheNumb> klucky: nie
<klucky> jak to nie?
<klucky> na thepiratebay już jest
<klucky> do pobrania
<TheNumb> na steamie nie można kupić.
<TheNumb> klucky: a na depajratbeju jeśli już znajdziesz to tylko wersje na konsole ;-)
<klucky> no tak, na pc jeszcze nie wyszł
<TheNumb> Na pc wyjdzie w przyszłym roku
<klucky> zresztą jakiego pcta musiałbym mieć żeby chociaż filmy z tej gry się odpaliły :P
<klucky> wiem, wiem, ale konsola to nie problem
<Wizard> Nie grałem w IV, w III tylko chwilę..
<Wizard> O V nawet nie wiedziałem do przed chwilą :D
<klucky> na razie najlepsze dla mnie było san andreas
<klucky> dobra fabuła i nawet ciekawe opcje
<Wizard> Aaaa, grałem jeszcze w demko Chinatown Wars.
<Wizard> Okrutne sterowanie.
<TheNumb> Hmm, trzeba by znowu kupić humble bundle
<TheNumb> Chociaż... meh
<TheNumb> Nie ma nic ciekawego ;<
<mav__> Wita wszystkich , takie pytanko. Instalowal ktos moze karte sim w Laptopie Thinkpad T400 na systemie ubuntu ? Dzieki
<avatar> czesc gjm
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-14
<klucky> wiecie może jak zrobić /etc osobną partycją?
<klucky> pod archem
<klucky> wiem że usr ma swój moduł w mkinitcpio, ale etc tam nie widzę
<klucky> znalazłem tylko jeden poradnik, ale to do slackware
<Dreadlish> /etc na osobnej partycji przy systemd to jest więcej roboty, niż samego wyniku
<Dreadlish> poza tym - po co ci /etc na osobnej? :F
<klucky> właśnie nie wiem
<klucky> nic o tym nie napisano w beginners guide
<klucky> ale jest możliwość osobnego /usr więc pomyślałem, że /etc też powinno mieć zaszczyt rezydowania na osobnej partycji
<BlessJah> na desktopie ma sens wydzielenie /usr
<BlessJah> tfu, /home
<BlessJah> na serwie mozesz dodatkowo sie w /usr czy /var pobawic
 * BlessJah nabral ochoty na instalacje freebsd
<klucky> kiepski pomysł
<klucky> wczoraj miałem fbsd dzisiaj znowu arch
<klucky> przez kompilację xorga
<klucky> trwała 1,5 h
<Dreadlish> klucky: mi xorg się stawia max 20 minut, więc wiesz
<Dreadlish> wszystko zależy od kompa ;d
<BlessJah> klucky: to stawiaj z binarek
<BlessJah> nie wiem po co X na fbsd
<garnus> 1
<mati75> klucky: xserver + evdev + intel - 15 minut
<mati75> włącznie z mesą
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<CookieM> http://img5.demotywatoryfb.pl//uploads/201309/1378934511_wir71g_600.jpg
<mateusz_r> czesc
<drathir> bry...
<soee> czesc, podpowie ktos jak przekoneertować plik z iso-8859-15 do utf-8 ?
<soee> iconv -f ISO-8859-15 -t UTF-8 cm_users.php > utf8_cm_users.php zmieni kodowanie ale znaki się krzaczą wewnątrz pliku
<mati75> http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=linux+convert+iso-8859-15+to+utf-8&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<Pabl0Escobar> Stirlitz: żyjesz Ty jeszcze, respirator działa ? :D
<gjm> O, szef wszystkich szefów.
<Pabl0Escobar> gjm: Stirlitz  ?
<gjm> Nie, Ty.
<gjm> A nie, jednak nie.
<mati75> gjm: on
<gjm> Ja.
<mati75> 19:18 -!- JoshZippaAlbert [2eaf6f1c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.175.111.28] has joined #debian-pl
<mati75> 19:18 < JoshZippaAlbert> Witam :D]
<mati75> 19:19 -!- mode/#debian-pl [+b *!*2eaf6f1c@*.46.175.111.28] by mati75
<mati75> 19:19 -!- JoshZippaAlbert was kicked from #debian-pl by mati75 [najpierw się kultury naucz, potem przychodź na irc]
<gjm> Wiem, wiem, truje mi tyłek 3 miesiąc już chyba.
<gjm> Niech się nacieszy.
<MajonezzZippt> Mam problem że moja drukarka HP 3515 podłączona pod WIFI nie jest wykrywana . Wgrana wersja Ubuntu to 12.04.3 LTS
<soee> uzywa ktoś sublimetext ?
<MajonezzZippt> :)
<MajonezzZippt> Nie ma jak wymienić mi zasilacz i płytę główną za 420 zł
<MajonezzZippt> Dali mi płytę główną za 120 zł
<shpaq> jednak ubuntu jest smutne
<MajonezzZippt> A ja jestem wyzywany ultralinuksiarz w szkole . Nie lubię swojej nowej drukarki
<gjm> To był błąd.
<shpaq> chciałem postawić synu memu, ale użeram się z tym już tak dlugo, że aż mi przykro
<shpaq> gentoo już bym zrobił n godzin temu ;(
<gjm> To postaw mu gentoo.
<shpaq> gjm: dlaczegp masz tu opa trollu? :P
<shpaq> gjm: eee
<shpaq> miał mieć łatwo i przyjemne
<shpaq> wisz, on ma 9 lat
<shpaq> *wiesz even
<gjm> już vim
<shpaq> either way, ubuntu jest smutne w uj ;(
<gjm> Z czym się męczysz?
<Pabl0Escobar> ha, jeszcze mam opa :D
<Pabl0Escobar> po tylu latach, dostałem go chyba w 2006 :)
<Pabl0Escobar> soee: tak, ja używam sublime
<soee> Pabl0Escobar, czy jest możliwe użycie znajdź/zamień tak aby w polu znać podac kilak oddzielnych zanków do wyszukania, a w polu zastąp podać czym każdy z nich ma być zastąpiony?
<Pabl0Escobar> soee: oj nie korzystałem tak z tego ale pewnie potrzebny jest jakiś plugin od regexp'a
<gjm> alias face
<gjm> damn
<Pabl0Escobar> gjm: nie pij tyle zmieniając twarz :D
<gjm> źle kliknąłem
<shpaq> gjm: z tym, ze X działa jak kupa
<shpaq> 10 lat temu compiza na ati 9700 działał lepiej
<shpaq> *compiz
<shpaq> na dokładnie tym samym sprzęcie
<shpaq> smutne toto ;(
<dweller> to dalej jest compiz
<dweller> tylko z efektownymi efektami których nie widać
<bejker> witam
<bejker> wie ktos jak zamontowac automatycznie swap z innego hdd
<bejker> chce miec 2 swapy
<bejker> ?
<bejker> mam juz zrobiony swap na /dev/sda2
<Wizard> No możesz dać z palca swapon /dev/nowy_swap na próbę.
<Wizard> Jak działa, to dopisz go do fstab.
<bejker> ok, a jaka komende uzyc aby np. z /dev/sdb5 zrobic swap?
<Wizard> swapon
<Wizard> Masz bana na google?
<bejker> bo ten manager partycji cos zle dziala
<Wizard> A nie, mkswap.
<Wizard> No.
<bejker> to cos jest nie tak -.-
 * Wizard wie co.
<Wizard> Skończyło się wino w szklance! Czas ruszyć zad do lodówki.
<bejker> swap jest ustawiony na /dev/sda2 -5GB polecenie free pokazuje Swap:     total:  1308668
<bejker> wtf
<Wizard> :/
<Voldenet> to uczucie gdy początkujący użytkownik nie potrafi w swapon
<Wizard> Jebie mnie to.
<Wizard> Właśnie odkryłem, że yaboot nie umie ext4 :|
<Voldenet> ppc to cierpienie
<Wizard> Nie no, na debilianie umiał.
<Wizard> Wieczne.
<Wizard> Jestem Chrystusem Linuksa :(
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-15
<netoperek> witam:)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile idzie paczka z UK?
<jacekowski> zalezy dokad?
<jacekowski> do tajlandi, 1 dzien + 2 dni na miejscu na cle czekala
<grek> czesc wiecie moze dlaczego uglify-js nie chce sie zainstalowac http://wklej.to/XUrkz
<kklimonda> grek: potrzebujesz nowszego npm (i całego nodejs) chyba
 * Pabl0Escobar is listening to ♫ Voodoo People (Pendulum Mix) ♫ by The Prodigy from album Their Law The Singles 1990 - 2005 on spotify
 * gjm słucha: Yousef - Beg (Hot Since 82 Future Mix)
 * TheNumb słucha: Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back)
<Wizard> Jezu, nodejs.
<Wizard> Na samą myśl mi się niedobrze robi.
<TheNumb> Wizard: są tacy co w tym rzeźbią <:
<Wizard> Są tacy, co przedkładają owce nad dziewczęta.
<jacekowski> czy mowilem juz ze polecam tajlandie?
<gjm> Tysiąc razy.
<Voldenet> nodejs jest całkiem fajne
<Voldenet> jedyne jego wady to
<Voldenet> brzydka składnia
<Voldenet> powolne to jak diabli
<Voldenet> bezsensowne
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie fajne
<Wizard> Wolę Springa ;)
<xaxes`> pogadałem na kanale angularjs
<xaxes`> zbesztali mnie że w ogóle śmiałem twierdzić że java jest szybka
<xaxes`> a, i stwierdzili że jeśli klient wymaga ode mnie jakiejś technologii to powinienem zmienić klienta
<xaxes`> wtf
<Dreadlish> xaxes`: co programista to inna filozofia
<Dreadlish> xaxes`: wiesz :V
<Wizard> xaxes`: Różnica jest taka, że oni robią startapy a my pieniądze ;)
<xaxes`> aż strach pomyśleć co by się działo gdybym stwiedził, że java jest szybsza od pythona
<xaxes`> Dreadlish: no sorry, ale nie wiem jak dobry musiałbym być by od tak odrzucać klientów "bo technologia mi się nie podoba"
<Dreadlish> jak płaci to sie pisze
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Voldenet> Wizard: spring jak i java jest jak seks analny
<Dreadlish> :/
<Voldenet> dobra, bo można na wszystkich platformach stosować
<Wizard> Voldenet: Nie jest taki zły, jeśli jest się z tyłu :>
<Voldenet> Też
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<xaxes`> Voldenet: POWIEDZIAŁ PROGRAMISTA C#
<Wizard> Voldenet: Nie denerwuj mnie.
<Voldenet> Ta! Ale powiedziałem! :D
<Dreadlish> programista c#
<Voldenet> no co
<Wizard> Voldenet: Od tygodnia walczę z javą na PPC.
<Voldenet> też robię pieniądze
<Voldenet> niech zgadnę, java jest przenośna, `ale`
<Wizard> A ty mi mówisz, że działa na platformach. Gówno działa.
<xaxes`> Wizard: powerbook?
<Voldenet> to tak jak .net
<Wizard> Voldenet: Jest przenośna pomiędzy platformami, na których jest przenośna.
<xaxes`> no, działa na windowsie i windowsie phone
<Voldenet> niby na windowsie desktopowym i RC jest to samo
<Voldenet> a w praktyce nie
<Voldenet> :D
<xaxes`> multiplatformowość dziffko
<Wizard> Tak jak .net. Wspiera aż trzy. Chyba, że Itanium microsoft nie umie? :>
<Wizard> xaxes`: Tak.
<Voldenet> Nie wiem, nie płacą mi za wychwalanie dot neta
<Voldenet> który jest ciężkim klocem
<xaxes`> Wizard: jak to działa? nadaje się do devu?
<xaxes`> Wizard: i jaki OS X na tych chodzi?
<Wizard> xaxes`: Słabiutko działa, bo to stary złom już. Chodzi na tym Leopard.
<Voldenet> jaki jest sens grzebania w PPC
<Wizard> Zależy co chcesz devować.
<Voldenet> tak serio, płacą Ci, czy z zamiłowania się tym katujesz?
<Wizard> Jak PHP albo inne takie chłamstwo, to się nadaje.
<Wizard> Voldenet: To mój laptop, a co ci do tego?
<Voldenet> wścibska ciekawość
<Wizard> PPC jest najlepsze, bo łindołs na tym nie działa.
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Najlepszy argument, NA MOIM KOMPIE WINDOWS NIE CHODZI
<Wizard> I nie będzie chodził, mam go w dupie.
<Voldenet> w ogóle niedopracowane te języki programowania
<Voldenet> wszystkie
<gjm> To masz dużą dupę.
<Wizard> Sam jesteś niedopracowany ;)
<Wizard> gjm: Bardzo pojemną.
<Voldenet> na przykład nie wymuszają ładnego kodu
<Voldenet> powinny mieć kompilatory słowniki angielskiego
<Wizard> Rosyjskiego.
<Voldenet> i wymuszać, żeby zmienne były poprawnymi słowami
<Voldenet> i minimalna długość to 10
<Wizard> A najlepiej, to żeby kod się devanagari zapisywało, byłby ładny z automatu.
<Voldenet> możecie nie lubić, ale ile bugów zlikwidowałoby poprawne nazywanie zmiennych
<Voldenet> Zgadzam się w pełni
<Wizard> Ja tam bym zakazał używania stringów.
<Voldenet> Właściwie to czemu nie
<Voldenet> po co komu stringi
<gjm> Bo wbijają się w tyłek?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ludzie by nazywali zmienne "variable_one", "random_variable_two" etc. ;)
<Wizard> Albo żeby to było co najmniej tak upierdliwe, jak w C.
<Voldenet> kklimonda: trzeba nałożyć na programistów zasady, żeby w nazwie miały nazwę typu
<kklimonda> Voldenet: powodzenia z nakładaniem na kogokolwiek odgórnych zasad
<Voldenet> create firstRunnable using class Runnable
<Voldenet> to przykład dla javy
<Voldenet> taki kod jest ładny i czytelny
<Voldenet> albo nie using
<Voldenet> inheriting from
<kklimonda> Voldenet: style nazywania zmiennych, gdzie typ zmiennej jest w jej nazwie są
<Voldenet> "create firstRunnable inheriting from Runnable"
<Wizard> Eeee. W javie składnia jest: class Ciach implements Runnable..
<Voldenet> kklimonda: ale powinien być wymuszony
<kklimonda> Voldenet: są języki takie też
<BlessJah> i nie int
<Voldenet> Wizard: wiem.
<BlessJah> a number
<Voldenet> ale anonimowe klasy są nieczytelne
<kklimonda> Voldenet: tylko po co? dobry programista sam wie, że warto nazywać zmienne poprawnie
<Wizard> No są. I?
<Voldenet> uczytelnijmy je
<Voldenet> językiem Szekspira
<kklimonda> nudzi ci się ;)
<Voldenet> Gdzie tam.
<Voldenet> Po prostu naczytałem się frameworków do javascripta
<Voldenet> one są takie piękne, angielskie
<Voldenet> i szybkie niczym dyliżans
<Voldenet> nie ma int funkcja
<Voldenet> jest function funkcja!
<Voldenet> co zresztą ciekawe w javascripcie jedynym słowem zarezerwowanym jest function
<Voldenet> resztą można nazywać zmienne
<kklimonda> i break
<Voldenet> (znawców proszę się nie wtrącać)
<kklimonda> i case
<Voldenet> i new
<Voldenet> ale
<Voldenet> patrz wyżej
<kklimonda> i kilkadziesiąt innych
<kklimonda> no to nie pisz głupot ;)
<kklimonda> JS to fajny język, ale ma swoje własne głupoty
<xaxes`> a var?
<Voldenet> var NaN = 10;
<Voldenet> co zawiera NaN? :>
<Voldenet> ale oczywiście to nie zwraca błędu!
<Voldenet> Feature! :D
<Ryba321> witam
<Ryba321> zna ktos sposob na uruchomienie wirtualnego routera na Linuxie
<xaxes`> http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Postawi%C4%87+serwer
<TheNumb> Ryba321: http://www.gns3.net/
<TheNumb> Ryba321: tylko musisz jeszcze dorwać firmware tych wszystkich routerów na internetach.
<EggplantOfDoom> dobry
<TheNumb> Cześć, bakłażaniku.
<EggplantOfDoom> ^_^
<Ryba321> dzieki. to routeje przez wlan i lan
<Ryba321> ???
<xaxes`> TheNumb: chciałbyś wspólnie postawić serwer? :3
<TheNumb> Ryba321: w gns3 zbudujesz sobie wirtualną sieć, a nie rzeczywistą :|
<TheNumb> xaxes`: u Ciebie.
<xaxes`> Ryba321: mogłeś to zmieścic w jednej linii
<xaxes`> i do tego użyć tylko jednego pytajnika!
<xaxes`> wiesz ile to bajtów?!
<xaxes`> oszczędzaj łącze
<EggplantOfDoom> D:
<Ryba321> :-D
<EggplantOfDoom> wreszcie czuje, że znajduje sie w miejscu do którego pasuje
<Ryba321> znowu zuzyllem bajty
<Voldenet> przestań pisać, zużywasz mi bajty
<Ryba321|2> ja chcialbym router do sieci rzeczywistej
<Ryba321|2> na linuxie
<Voldenet> .g router on linux tutorial
<Voldenet> `g router on linux tutorial
<gjm> Nie ma go.
<Voldenet> o.
<EggplantOfDoom> umarł : <
<Voldenet> spoko, mam boty na innych kanałach :D
<Voldenet> How to setup Linux as a router for DSL, T1 line etc - nixCraft: http://tinyurl.com/6ql3jl
<Ryba321|2> dzieki
<Voldenet> nie ma nic o dhcp tam, ale to sobie możesz poczytać na wikipedii archa
<Voldenet> tam dobrze opisują wszystko
<Voldenet> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Router
<Voldenet> o, tutaj nawet dns + dhcp jest
<Ryba321|2> z/w
<TheNumb> Ryba321|2: a zainstalowałeś tego metasploita na fedorze?
<Voldenet> Nie ma go, poszedł postawić serwer
<Voldenet> http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Postawi%C4%87+serwer
<TheNumb> :D
<sysek> fedory
<sysek> po co wam linuksy
<TheNumb> sysek: lepiej windowsa, nie?
<TheNumb> Windows server jako router.
<Ryba321|2> juz
<Ryba321|2> jestem
<sysek> TheNumb: lepiej nic
<Ryba321|2> sysek: po co pisac o Windowsie na kanale irc na temat Lunuxa
<Ryba321|2> *Linuxa
<sysek> Ryba321|2: ale to nie ja napisalem
<sysek> to TheNumb
<TheNumb> Nie, to sysek
<sysek> boje sie zainstalowac np fedore
<TheNumb> fetora
<sysek> po ostatnij instalacji monitor mi nawalil w lapku
<Ryba321|2> sysek: a "po co wam linuxy" to o czym bylo bo chyba o macos
<sysek> Ryba321|2: no np
<TheNumb> Ryba321|2: jest jeszcze *BSD
<TheNumb> :P
<sysek> TheNumb: ja Ci dam CTCP
<TheNumb> sysek: :*
<Ryba321|2> BSD jest unixem tak samo jak Linux , Mac OS i Solaris
<TheNumb> A ryba ma fetorę 17 :<
<Ryba321|2> tak
<TheNumb> Linux nie jest unixem.
<sysek> dlaczego nie moge zainstalowac fedory 19
<Ryba321|2> bo  19 jest delikatnie mowiac do niczego
 * Pabl0Escobar is listening to ♫ Falling Away from Me ♫ by Korn from album Best Of on spotify
<EggplantOfDoom> hmm musze się porzegnać bo internet mi umiera.
<EggplantOfDoom> *pożegnać
<TheNumb> omujborze
<EggplantOfDoom> więc żegnam, wróce (i może podrodze kupie słownik)
<Ryba321|2> ok polecam slownik PWN
<TheNumb> polecam, rzaneta kaleta
<Ryba321|2> z jakich korzystacie klientow IRC
<Ryba321|2> ??????
<sysek> telnet
<Pabl0Escobar> weechat
<gjm> ¿¿¿¿¿¿
<Ryba321|2> ja z KVIrc
<xaxes`> mirc przez wine uber alles
<Dreadlish> emacs przez sendmail
<Voldenet> netcat
<TheNumb> Ryba321|2: widać, że kvirc
<Ryba321|2> chodzi ci o informacje czy o zachowanie
<xaxes`> kvirc usuwa pytajniki z wypowiedzi?
<gjm> 18:51 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Ryba321|2: KVIrc 4.0.4 svn-5646 'Insomnia'  20110308 - build 2012-01-05 15:27:13 UTC - Linux (3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64)
<gjm> xaxes`: 18:45     Ryba321|2 │ ??????
<gjm> Narobił na zapas.
<Voldenet> mogę pożyczyć znak zapytania, Ryba321|2
<Voldenet> bo widzę, że zrobiłeś dużo, a mi szkoda klawiatury
<Ryba321|2> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Voldenet> Dzięki
<Ryba321|2> pytajniki do pozycznia
<Dreadlish> he he
<Ryba321|2> ..................................................................................................................................................
<Ryba321|2> kropki do pozyczania
<Ryba321|2> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ryba321|2> wykrzykniki do pozyczania
<gjm> Spróbuj pożyczyć coś jeszcze.
<Ryba321|2> ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
<Ryba321|2> nawiasy do pozycznia
<Ryba321|2> /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Ryba321|2> ukosniki do pozycznia
<Ryba321|2> ##########################
<Ryba321|2> sharpy do pozycznia
<Voldenet> czemuś go wykopał
<Voldenet> chciałem znak całki do kopiowania
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co, bo nie używam całek
<Voldenet> A możesz mi pożyczyć wszystkiego najlepszego
<ryba321> Wszystkiego najlepszego!!!
<TheNumb> ryba321: pożyczysz mi bezzwrotnie 5 zł?
 * gjm słucha: fabric Promo Mix - Tunnidge - FABRICLIVE x Chestplate Mix
<ryba321> tego ci nie pozycze
<ryba321> nie pozycze ci tez 800 000 000 zl
<Voldenet> TheNumb: próbuj kolejno od 1 do miliarda
<Voldenet> może ma gdzieś lukę w bezpieczeństwie
<ryba321> nie pozyczam sum pienieznych
 * TheNumb is now listening to: Flux Pavilion – I Can't Stop
<gjm> wee, brostep
<Voldenet> a, na inty się nie da nabrać
<Voldenet> no to może coś innego
<ryba321> od teraz pozyczam tylko: wszystkiego najlpeszgo i fedora 17
<Voldenet> A chcesz żebym Ci pożyczył -1.00
<ryba321> nie
<Voldenet> dobrze zabezpieczony, trzeba będzie pokombinować
<ryba321> nie jestem botem
<TheNumb> Nie?
<Voldenet> każdy bot tak mówi
<ryba321> ale bot nie potrafi obslugiwac linuxa
<gjm> A Ty potrafisz?
<gjm> OMG
<gjm> Ucz mnie.
<TheNumb> fetora to linux?
<Voldenet> nie słuchaj gjma, on jest botem z funkcją uczenia się
<ryba321> i to kazdego a nie tylko Ubuntu
<Voldenet> jeszcze go nauczysz w linuksy i będzie hakował systemy
<TheNumb> I zainstaluje metasploita!
<ryba321> oj co to by bylo
<TheNumb> Spokojnie, widać, że gjm nie umie linuxa, bo ma Archa.
<ryba321> skonczyly by sie bany i kicki, Byly bo blokady kompow
<gjm> TheNumb: Dobrze że Ty nie masz.
<TheNumb> gjm: no.
 * TheNumb is now listening to: Macklemore & Ryan Lewis – Can't Hold Us - feat. Ray Dalton
<Voldenet> arch... nie znam nazwy, ale brzmi jak coś co nie jest ubuntu
<Voldenet> poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę
<TheNumb> Voldenet: nie jestem specialistom ale hyba nie jest ubuntu.
<Voldenet> w porządku
<ryba321> Arch Linux (moja definicja) - Linux dla WIndowsiarzy
<Voldenet> arch linux + windows - arch linux = windows
<Voldenet> szach mat
<gjm> lewacka nierządnico
<TheNumb> Voldenet: i pozamiatane
<ryba321> gim: dobra ucze cie podstaw obslugi linuxa
<TheNumb> brb, muszę sobie zainstalować putty na moim ubuntu.
<ryba321> nie musisz putty
<ryba321> wystarczy: ssh uzyutkownik@serwer
<TheNumb> Kłamiesz
<TheNumb> Ja wolę putty
<ryba321> apt-get install ssh
<Voldenet> TheNumb: a wiedziałeś, że
<Voldenet> możesz sobie na linuksie zainstalować windowsa
<Voldenet> i na nim putty?
<TheNumb> Voldenet: serio?
<Voldenet> no
<TheNumb> Tak będzie nawet prościej
<Voldenet> też się zdziwiłem
<ryba321> za potrzbujesz tylko programu virtualbox
<ryba321> albo skompilowac putty pod linuxa
<TheNumb> Tylko gdzie ja znajde płyte z windowsem ;/
<Voldenet> w sklepie z windowsami
<TheNumb> Voldenet: na depiratebey.co.uk
<TheNumb> ?
<Voldenet> okna chcesz kupować u piratów?
<Voldenet> Oni całe życie statkami pływają
<Voldenet> nawet nie wiedzą jak wyglądają porządne okna
<TheNumb> wsumie
<ryba321> albo na torrentz.eu
<ryba321> albo reactos
<ryba321> http://www.reactos.org/pl
<TheNumb> cot o reactos?
<ryba321> albo wine
<ryba321> http://www.winehq.org/
<ryba321> TheNumb: zyjesz
<TheNumb> Zainstalowałem putty D:D:D:
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/cxIpgAF.png
<gjm> <haker>
<ryba321> masz sabayon
<ryba321> ???
<TheNumb> mam sabayon
<TheNumb> Dobra, czas pograć w battlefield 3.
<ryba321> czyli przechodzisz na okna
<ryba321> ???
<ryba321> czyli sie z nami zegnasz
<ryba321> czyli jestes windowsiarzen
<ryba321> TheNumb: halo
<TheNumb> ryba321: nie
<TheNumb> na wine gram
<ryba321> aaaaa
<TheNumb> w maszynie wirtualnej na windowsie
<ryba321> to spoka!!!
<ryba321> wine to nie maszyna wirtualna'
<maniu> to emulator ;p
<gjm> no, może przy takich ludziach w końcu dowiem się czegoś o tym całym linuksie
<ryba321> to (nie)emulator
<TheNumb> maniu: wine to akronim rekurencyjny ;p
<ryba321> chyba zainstaluje sabaypna jako 3 system
<BlessJah> czekajcie, kto chcia kompilować putty pod linuksa?
<ryba321> to byl moj pomysl
<BlessJah> # apt-get install putty
<BlessJah> putty is already the newest version.
<ryba321> ja mam fedore
<gjm> Boże, BlessJah, jak ty nic nie wiesz, nie umiesz w linuksy to się nie odzywaj.
<ryba321> i kto to mowi
<gjm> No ja nie umiem, miałeś mnie uczyć.
<BlessJah> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/acls/name/putty
<BlessJah> not yet implemented ^^
<ryba321> dxzieki
<ryba321> jakiego Linuxa? Feodry, Ubntu, Minta
<ryba321> TheNumb: czy Sabayon z oficjalnej strony jest po polsku
<gjm> Może tej Feodory.
<gjm> A nie, przepraszam, Feodry.
<BlessJah> ostro w dół szybujemy z poziomem
<ryba321> to jak wyjdzie 20 to cie bede uczyl bo teraz na zanjdziesz juz stabilnej 17, 20 raczej bedzie stabilna
<ryba321> ja 5 raz jestem na kanale
<TheNumb> ryba321: tag
<ryba321> a poraz pierwszy pisze aktywnie
<sysek> co nie zmenia faktu, ze nie moge wgrac fedory na swoim lapku
<ryba321> to zaczekaj na 20
<ryba321> wtedy powinno byc lepiej
<sysek> czyli za jakies 20 lat
<ryba321> nie
<ryba321> za jakies 15 dni
<sysek> przeciez doperio co wyszla 19
<ryba321> 19 wyszla 11 lipaca
<ryba321> lipca
<sysek> mamy wrzesien
<ryba321> 20 juz jest dostepna dla developerow fedory
<sysek> no to panie
<sysek> o czym my mowimy
<sysek> idz pan daleko
<ryba321> jezeli mieszkasz w Bielsku to moge ci dac 17
<sysek> nie mieszkam
<ryba321> to moze znajdziesz w torrentachh
<ryba321> w tym momencie obnize poziom kanalu o 150% w 10
<ryba321> Lubicie Gangnam Style???
<gjm> no pewnie
<ryba321> bo ja nie
<gjm> :c
<ryba321> :-D
<TheNumb> ryba321 pewnie słucha hiphopy
<ryba321> nie
 * TheNumb słucha mamy
<ryba321> z hiphpu lubie to
<ryba321> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVfmci6h9bI
<ryba321> i to
<ryba321> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqUK8Xq7bQ
<sysek> ja nie wiem co ci slazacy robia z serwerem doda
<sysek> nie moge wejsc i pograc :/
<ryba321> doda???
<sysek> day of defeat
<sysek> wiem, ze to trudne
<TheNumb> sysek: dod:s?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> 1.3
<sysek> nie podobal mi sie dod:s
<TheNumb> E tam, całkiem fajny jest
<sysek> a w polsce chyba zostaly tylko jeden serwer dod :/
<sysek> zostal*
<sysek> bo jeden juz upadl
<ryba321> sysek: Czy piszac slazacy miales na mysli mnie?
<sysek> nie
<ryba321> to dobrze :-D
<ryba321> Co sadziecie o grze League of Legends?
<ryba321> ja sadze ze jest tragiczna
<gjm> Dzięki za info.
<ryba321> prosze bardzo.
<ryba321> z dystrybucji Linuxa korzystacie
<sysek> ryba321: tak, z windowsa
<ryba321> wiem ze ty z windowsa, a inni
<ryba321> ???
<gjm> Tutaj wszyscy używają Windowsa.
<ryba321> TheNumb ma Sabayona, ja Fedore
<ryba321> wiem ze windowsa masz ty i sysek
<ryba321> ja was zegnam. Czesc
<TheNumb> No, poszedł
<sysek> kto to byl ?
<gjm> Uff…
 * gjm słucha: The Mekanism - Body Classic (Original Mix)
 * TheNumb is now listening to: Journey – Don't Stop Believin'
<sysek> ;/
<TheNumb> Wizard: poszedłeś sobie z #giento :<
<Wizard> No poszedlem, a co mam tam wisiec?
<Wizard> :P
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> Ja tam wiszę :P
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej raz na jakiś czas ktoś się odezwie.
<Wizard> To wis :)
<TheNumb> Nie to co tutaj ;-)
<TheNumb> Albo na #debian-pl ;p
<Wizard> Stad tez moge sobie pojsc.
<Dreadlish> pojszł
<TheNumb> no.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-08
<Voldenet> /26
<zasek> 7-0
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> o/
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Co tam, gjm? Opieprzasz się?
<gjm> Właśnie do domu wszedłem, więc nie bardzo.
<uh4> szukam małego prostego skryptu sklepu internetowego php + mysql / płatności na konta bankwe. Ktoś coś zna. Może być samo php na plikach bez bazy danych.
<pietcin> cze
<Ashiren> ohayo
<pietcin> grywa ktos moze w quake 3 arena
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-09
<sexyboy> nie ma już pełnych obrazów z instalatorem alternate?
<mati75> dla ltsa chyba były
<sexyboy> no właśnie 12.04 to ostatni który widzę, że ma alternate
<sexyboy> lipa
<kklimonda> no nie ma
<sexyboy> ostaje minimal
<sexyboy> zostaje*
<mati75> debootstrap
<TheNumb> albo zainstaluj gentoo
<sexyboy> mati75: TheNumb zbyt dużo pierdzielenia
<sexyboy> dużo copypasty i szperania po manualach
<kwiatu_> yo
<TheNumb> oy
<sexyboy> yo yo
<kwiatu_> co tam
<kwiatu_> wiecie moze jak sie tworzy nowy pokoj ? pierwsyz raz na tym zasiadam to nie mam bladego pojęcia
<mati75> wujke gogle ci pomoże
<kwiatu_> no przeglądam i przegladam zaraz cos znajde na pewno:)
<sexyboy> kwiatu_: /msg chanserv help
<fijoldom> nick
<kubox> remix
<Ashiren> masmix
<mati75> delma
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-10
<drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> dobry
<gregorijus> Dzień dobry. Czy jest tu ktoś z czarodzieji?
<gregorijus> nie seeduje mi lapek
<gregorijus> upnp w routerze jest, w kliencie jest, nawet firewall wywaliłem
<gregorijus> i nic
<gregorijus> router wifi d-link dir 301, klient qbittorrent, ubuntu 14.04 xubuntu
<Dreadlish> gregorijus: takie ip jak to z którego siedzisz?
<gregorijus> chyba tak
<gregorijus> mam jedno ip z anteny, a router daje swoj ip
<Dreadlish> gregorijus: na którym porcie masz?
<gregorijus> antena idzie do routera
<gregorijus> torrent?
<Dreadlish> ta
<gregorijus> forward zrobiłem od 6881 do 6891
<Dreadlish> ale na kliencie...
<gregorijus> 6881
<Dreadlish> masz odpalonego klienta teraz?
<gregorijus> tak
<Dreadlish> 'unknown state'
<gregorijus> coś nakwaszono...
<drathir> lol a to ubu nie ma iptables?
<TheNumb> jak nie jak tak?
<gregorijus> zapraszam przez teamviewera zobaczyć problem
<gregorijus> Dreadlish coś robił, ale nie pomogło
<TheNumb> pokaż
<dweller> lel
<TheNumb> xvibenedykt: \m/
<jacekowski> drathir: ma iptables jak kazdy inny linux
<en0x> a moze ipchains?
<jacekowski> a moze od razu do epoki kamienia lupanego sie wrocimy?
<en0x> mhm
<jacekn> nftables!
<dweller> shorewall masterrace
<kazia> alo
<kazia> jak wylaczyc w 14.04 to czasowe pytanie o haslo?
<kazia> nikt nie wie czy jak? ;)
<Ashiren> nikt nie uzywa :V
<kazia> chyba zle pytam google o to dziadostwo
<Ashiren> chodzi o sudo?
<kazia> nie. screen locka. wlasciwie to mam xubuntu, jesli to jakas roznica.
<kazia> dobra jest to dziadostwo
<kazia> wylaczone w autostarcie :)
<kazia> i spokoj!
<Ashiren> yay
<kazia> nie ma tak nic denerwujacego jak ogladasz sobie film a tu dup pytanie o haselko :)
<Ashiren> wlacza ci screen locka przy ogladaniu fimu?
<kazia> na przegladarce filmy online
<kazia> tzn mam nadzieje ze po reboocie juz nie bedzie sie wlanczal
<kazia> dobra, trzba jechac na dzialke po warzywka ;)
<kazia> do kiedys :)
<prs> da się jakoś w unity zrobić fullscreen dowolnym oknem?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-11
<lolz> elo elo 3 2 0
<lolz> jec się kolego
<lolz> h3h3h
<sexyboy> :o
<dweller> co się stało z tym kanałem
<jacekn> wszyscy w pracy moze i nie maja czasu
<sexyboy> 3debian-pl2
<sexyboy> #debian-pl2
<Dreadlish> taa
<mati75> idlujmy
<sexyboy> /25/4
<TheNumb> /////
<sexyboy> 9/11
 * sexyboy popija wódkę z lodem
<TheNumb> dej
<sexyboy> nie moja :[
<sexyboy> ludzie mnie dobijają
<sexyboy> czas coś zmienić
<TheNumb> pracę
<sexyboy> no chyba
<TheNumb> bo jak możesz walić wódę w pracy to coś nie tak ;/
 * sexyboy bezrobotny
<TheNumb> mhm
<dweller> to by się zgadzało
<sexyboy> ciekawe, czy na alasce mają google fiber
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> https://fiber.google.com/cities/
<sexyboy> nie kliknę teraz
<TheNumb> taki naebany
<sexyboy> rzecz w tym, że jestem na craptopie i instaluję debiana w vm
<sexyboy> nie, dopiero zacząłem
<sexyboy> ta vm zarzyna mi procka
<sexyboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skPjiSzR9n4
<drathir> sexyboy: przytnij do 1core +512M jesli sie da...
<sexyboy> jest tylko 1 core a vm ma 100MB RAM
<sexyboy> to stary craptop
<jacekowski> 100MB?
<jacekowski> to ci po dysku i swapie jezdzi jak glupie
<sexyboy> nie
<sexyboy> to na razie tekstowy instalator
<sexyboy> nawet swapa nie ma podmontowanego
<sexyboy> jedzie po procku bardziej
<sexyboy> to celeron 1.5GHz
<sexyboy> m
<sexyboy> 1core
<sexyboy> brb
<sexyboy> debian bez X z jakimiś podstawowymi usługami używa niecałe 30MB
<sexyboy> jak na razie oomk się nie odpalił więc jest ok
<sexyboy> do dupy, ten procek ledwo ciągnie hosta, guesta już nie da rady
<drathir> sexyboy: postaw hosta lzejszego ;p
<dweller> ja bym kupił lepszy komputer
<pi_> alo:) ma ktos rasbiana tutaj? ;)
<jacekowski> inkscape3: ?
<jacekowski> inkscape3: a jaki problem masz?
<inkscape3> jacekowski, priv
<gjm> to nie showup
<jacekowski> nie priv
<jacekowski> na ircu nie ma priva
<jacekowski> nazywa sie to query ale i tak nie
<sexyboy> może buzi chce dać
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-12
<lolz> omg ile moze sie robic aktualizacja ;/
<jacekn> lolz: na modemie to z 5 dni
<TheNumb> jacekn: ja mam modem
<TheNumb> ale LTE ;f
<jacekn> i jak dziala?
<TheNumb> Zajebiaszczo.
<TheNumb> I aktualizacje nie ściągają się 5 dni ;-)
<gjm> Tylko 10.
<TheNumb> Wing dai ma caixui pho mensi mogolu sakobitichi ding dong﻿
<Ashiren> a na gentoo i 20 dni
<jacekn> a rolling distros nigdy sie nie uaktualnia
<TheNumb> rolling to pomyłka
<jacekn> no na serwer albo stabilny desktop to nie ale moze niektorzy lubia przygody?
<TheNumb> bessęsu
<TheNumb> Też lubiłem takie przygody, ale na dłuższą metę to strata czasu.
<TheNumb> Chociaż nie powiem, taki AUR w parchu jest bardzo kuszący.
<jacekn> nie do konca strata czasu, mozna sie czegos nauczyc jak reperujesz system. Niektorzy maja na to czas i ochote
<Ashiren> to ubuntowcy powinni byc ekspertami od linuxa
<jacekn> a windowsowcy to juz w ogole najlepsi by byli jako sysadmini!
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> lol dobre...
<TheNumb> parch taki zepsuty
<zasek> wie ktos moze jakim poleceniem  w terminalu lub programem  sprawdzic na serwerze jaki adres IP ma aktualnie najwiekszy transfer?
<zasek> mam serwer w robocie i 14 komputerow w sieci
<zasek> cos mi zamula, podejrzewam ze ktostorenty ciagnie
<TheNumb> iftop
<gjm> iptraf
<mati75> vnstat
<zasek> to probowalem
<zasek> ale tam tylko papiety pokazuje, mi chodzi o trasfer ktualny
<zasek> aktualny
<jacekn> iftop Ci pokaze
<zasek> no cos tam pokazuje, jakies przedzialy
<zasek> ale nie po adresach wew IP tylko zewnetrzne do serwera
<TheNumb> zasek: byś musiał patrzeć na routerze/switchu
<TheNumb> ;]
<zasek> TheNumb: o ot chodzi ze to mam sprawdzac zdalnie przez ssh n terminal
<jacekn> zasek: czy caly ruch przez ten serwer idzie? Jak nie to port mirroring na switchu musisz zrobic
<zasek> wszystko przeez serwer
<jacekn> zasek: no to musi pokazac
<zasek> cos pokombinuje
<jacekowski> iptraf ma opcje lan station monitor
<jacekowski> dziala bardzo ladnie
<BlessJah> .4
<gjm> .5
<gjm> wygrałem
<mateusz_> czesc
<mateusz_> czy ktos jest upper beginner java programmerem? :)
<ftpd> Nie, my się szanujemy.
<lolz> mateusz_: here
<Ashiren> java programmer :O
<Ashiren> happt Caturday
<Ashiren> :* https://i.imgur.com/uNY4tKu.jpg
<lolz>   zmienilem jezyk z angielskiego na polski i mi praktycznie cale kde sie wiesza, dosc czesty problem i duzo rozwiazan ktore nie dzialaja. Nie moge praktycznie zadnej aplikacji odpalic nawet z konsoli bo zawisa (np na 3 min)
<lolz> system setting to juz w ogle nie reaguje
<lolz> przy kazdym uruchomieniu konsoli wyswietla sie 'manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct'
<lolz> a  z poziomu konsoli to nie ma tego napisanego jak zmienic
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-13
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/ZhDRW3T.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<lolz> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156845 mam identyczny problem, tylko ze zadne rozwiazanie stad nie pomaga
<lolz> cale KDE praktycznie jest zawieszone
<sexyboy> dziwne
<TheNumb> to KDE
<TheNumb> nic dziwnego
<TheNumb> lepiej zainstaluj gnome
<lolz> lepiej powiedz jak zmienic jezyk w konsoli
<sexyboy> 5 lat temu by Ci te słowa przez gardło nie przeszły :D
<sexyboy> lolz: locale
<lolz> sexyboy: $ locate
<lolz> locate: no pattern to search for specified
<sexyboy> locale
<sexyboy> LOCALE
<sexyboy> nie LOCATE
<gjm> lolcale
<sexyboy> potem ustawiasz sobie LC_ALL
<lolz> oks sry
<sexyboy> w sensie
<TheNumb> lolz: a jakie distro?
<lolz> kubuntu
<sexyboy> lsb_release -a?
<TheNumb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TheNumb> i wybierz pl_PL.UTF-8
<TheNumb> ;]
<lolz> http://wklej.org/hash/8a9144d4ba6/
<sexyboy> lolz: daj lsb_release -a na wklejkę
<TheNumb> dlaczego masz ustawiony język hebrajski?
<TheNumb> :|
<nvll> żyd
<sexyboy> :D:D:D:
<lolz> nie wiem, probowalem roznych rzeczy
<gjm> co tu się
<TheNumb> lolz: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sexyboy> tak
<lolz> http://wklej.org/hash/6783d3dd93f/
<lolz> ok
<sexyboy> lolz: dpkg-reconfigure locales, ustaw na polski utf, inne wyłąćż (może poza angielskim utf) i się przeloguj
<lolz> TheNumb: mam dac wyniki bo jakies faile byly
<sexyboy> wyłącz*
<lolz> ?
<gjm> polskie locale ;_;
<sexyboy> bar pod grzybkiem
<TheNumb> gjm: ja używam pl_PL.UTF-8 i co?
<lolz> http://wklej.org/hash/142d15d0079/ obczajcie
<gjm> leszcz
<TheNumb> Nie po to ludzie tłumaczą projekty żeby ich nie używać.
<lolz> ja w tym czasie rebootne
<TheNumb> kurw...
<TheNumb> gjm: a dlaczego w domu nie używasz ubuntu jak normalny człowiek z godnością i rozumem?
<sexyboy> bo to nie jest normalny człowiek z godnością i rozumem
<sexyboy> to jest człowiek ulicy
<TheNumb> Ach
<TheNumb> gjm: oddawaj kase
<TheNumb> ;/
<lolz> nic to nie pomoglo
<sexyboy> bo to pebkac
<lolz> co?
<sexyboy> pebkac.
<lolz> rozwin
<sexyboy> ok
<TheNumb> lolz: sudo update-locale LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<sexyboy> problem between keyboard an a chair
<TheNumb> sexyboy: zjadłeś "e"
<sexyboy> zmeczonym
<lolz> fail
<drathir> that is fail http://privatekeycheck.com/
<lolz> TheNumb: http://wklej.org/id/1463020/
<gjm> nie?
<TheNumb> ale naiebaues
<TheNumb> lolz: po co grzebałeś?
<TheNumb> ;/
<lolz> TheNumb: zmienilem tylko jezyk
<lolz> systemowy
<drathir> jak moze byc pl_US ?
<TheNumb> :D
<lolz> chyba tak mialem nawet
<sexyboy> z chicago jest
<drathir> lol fajne to...
<drathir> a locale-gen co wyrzuca?
<lolz> juz robilem
<gjm> t
<drathir> a to najlepsze  LANG = "he_IL.UTF-8"
<lolz> a moze nie
<lolz> drathir: http://wklej.org/id/1463024/
<drathir> lolz: wow wszystkie uzywane?
<lolz> hm?
<lolz> konsola wyrzuca caly czas manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<sexyboy> lolz: odpaliłeś dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<lolz> tak
<sexyboy> i co tam ustawiłeś?
<lolz> tzn?
<drathir> lolz: w /etc/locale.gen zostaw tylko uzywane odznaczone...
<drathir> lolz: a potem #locale-gen
<sexyboy> lolz: tam wyświetla się takie menu
<lolz> sexyboy: nie  mi
<sexyboy> hum
<sexyboy> a z sudo?
<drathir> lolz: cat /etc/locale.conf masz moze cos w srodku z ciekawosci?
<lolz> sexyboy: tak
<lolz> czego nie odpale z konsoli np przegladarki to sypie errorami z C
<lolz> cat: /etc/locale.conf: No such file or directory
<lolz> :F
<sexyboy> /etc/locale.gen
<lolz> tez nie ma
<sexyboy> ah, aż odpaliłem ubuntu
<sexyboy> jest /etc/locale.alias
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463031/?hl=perl
<lolz> tak
<sexyboy> pogubilęĶ ś^ę, tyle w tym buntu się pozmieniało
<lolz> ja mam kde
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463032/
<lolz> sexyboy: ^
<sexyboy> lolz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132347/gnome-classic-language-turned-into-chinese-how-do-i-change-it-back-to-english
<sexyboy> lolz: co masz w /etc/default/locale
<lolz> jakby  angielskiego tam nie bylo
<sexyboy> i ~/.pam_environment
<sexyboy> a nawet pam_envronment nie mam na 14.04
<sexyboy> lolz: co masz w /etc/default/locale
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463033/
 * drathir chyba by wolal przeinstalowac na czysto...
<lolz>  ~/.pam_environment nie mam
<sexyboy> lolz: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local pokaż
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463036/
<sexyboy> hm
<sexyboy> co by tu jeszcze
<sexyboy> co ini tam jeszcze popakowali
<lolz> odpalam gnome-language-selector to sypie ze nie ma masy rzeczy i chce  cos instalowac
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463039/
<sexyboy> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_14.04&p=locale ja bym tego spróbował, zamień tylko wszelkie ja na pl
<sexyboy> i JA na PL
<sexyboy> JP na PL
<lolz> na 100%
<sexyboy> ?
<drathir> dlatego tyle sypie bo w locale-gen duzo jest zgaduje...
<sexyboy> drathir: mam tutaj ubuntu na vm, mam to samo w locale-gen
<lolz> mam zainstalowane tylko 2 jezyki
<drathir> localegen mowi cos innego niestety...
<sexyboy> wariacje en i polski utf
<lolz> zwariowac mozna
<sexyboy> lolz: edytowałeś jakieś plik ręcznie?
<sexyboy> pliki*
<lolz> sexyboy: nie, tylko w system settings
<sexyboy> popatrz na tego linka którego wkleiłem, wydaje się być rzeczowy
<lolz> zrobilem update reboota i BOOM
<lolz> no tylko musze to zainstalowac
<sexyboy> co zainstalować
<lolz> aptitude
<sexyboy> aptitude powinno być w systemie domyslnie
<drathir> aptitude to nakladka na apt-a w sumie...
<drathir> i dpkg chyba tez...
<sexyboy> lolz: możesz uzyć apt-get zamiast aptitude
<sexyboy> ale aptitude powinien już tam być
<drathir> ale plus aptitude ze pomaga ladnie naprawiac zaleznosci zepsute...
<lolz> mam wklejac loga? bo dlugi jest
<sexyboy> dobrze by było
<sexyboy> ja będę afk teraz trochę
<lolz> caly czas sypie tymi samymi errorami
<sexyboy> pokaż
<sexyboy> cały
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463063/
<lolz> to jest 2
<lolz> a 1 http://wklej.org/id/1463065/
<sexyboy> ja jeb*
<sexyboy> nie wiem
<sexyboy> spróbuje
<sexyboy> spróbuj
<sexyboy> nie wiem
<sexyboy> masz system skaszaniony i nie wiem gdzie leży błąd
<lolz> ;_;
<sexyboy> instalowałeś jakieś paczi z poza repo?
<sexyboy> paczki*
<lolz> tak
<lolz> stery do gpu
<lolz> intela
<sexyboy> daj link
 * drathir sprobowalby echo "LANG_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8" > /etc/locale.conf i reboot... ale nie wiem co sie stanie...
<lolz> sexyboy: ze strony intela kiedys instalowalem, teraz zrobilem update'a
<lolz> tylko
<sexyboy> ale to .deb czy .run był?
<sexyboy> idę, będę później
<lolz> raczej deb
<lolz> drathir: ok to moze zaraz wroce
<lolz> drathir:  sudo echo "LANG_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8" > /etc/locale.conf
<lolz> bash: /etc/locale.conf: Permission denied
<lolz> ;d
<lolz> ogolnie to nie mam  /etc/locale.conf, stworzyc?
 * drathir sprobowalby echo "LANG_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.conf
<drathir> ewentualnie recznie tekstowy stworzyc...
<lolz> bash: /etc/locale.conf: Permission denied
 * TheNumb by spróbował su -c 'echo "LANG_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.conf'
<lolz> stworzylem
<lolz> i nadal  Permission denied
<lolz> wszystko z sudo
<lolz> su: Authentication failure
<lolz> probowalem 3 razy
<lolz> TheNumb: ^
<gjm> zostaw, nie umiesz
<drathir> touch /etc/locale.conf moze
<drathir> dirty way to troche, ale moze utworzy...
<lolz> drathir: zrobilem
<lolz> jest /etc/locale.conf
<lolz> ale przekopiowac nie da rady
<lolz> wiec nie wiem ocb
<drathir> sudo ls -hall /etc/locale.conf
<sexyboy> lolz: zapodaj dpkg -l intel*
<drathir> ciekawe jakie to uprawnienia ma...
<lolz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Sep 13 14:10 /etc/locale.conf
<sexyboy> lolz: albo dpkg -l "*intel*"
<lolz> ale czy to przez te stery to ja nie wiem
<sexyboy> lolz: jak to deb dla innego systemu to mógł namieszać w zależnościach
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463076/
<sexyboy> choć raczej by posuł apta niż coś takiego
<lolz> nie bylo do dla ubuntu i chyba nawet 14.04 co ja mam
<drathir> nowa  konsola i su w takim razie wtedy powinienes moc... tylko ostroznie nie siedz na roocie caly czas... i z wiekszym priorytetem zawsze innych sluchaj, ja spokojnie poczekam...
<drathir> sporo rzeczy w linuxie jest niezaleznych od os...
<lolz> drathir: su: Authentication failure
<sexyboy> coś tragicznego
<lolz> czekaj 1 rzecz w .bashrc dodalem
<sexyboy> lolz: domyślnie ubuntu nie ma hasla roota
<sexyboy> lolz: więc trzeba sudo su
<drathir> jak to bylo ? sudo su passwd -u root ?
<lolz> LANG=he_IL.UTF-8
<lolz> :F
<sexyboy> sudo su wystarczy
<sexyboy> lolz: usuń to i się przeloguj
<sexyboy> nie trzeba reboota
<sexyboy> pytałem czy edytowałeś coś ręcznie
<drathir> lollol trzeba bylo w bash.rc napoczatku dac znac, ale to per user tylko powinnodzialac...
<lolz> sexyboy: teraz sobie przypomnialem
<lolz> nie moge sie przelogowac
<drathir> dlatego ciekawe, ze update paczek sypal bledami...
<lolz> logout tez sypie
<drathir> a co sypie?
<lolz> a nie zamyka sie okno i tyle
<sexyboy> drathir: on wszystko z jednego konta odpalał
<drathir> w konsoli wpisz bash i enter potem locale
<sexyboy> drathir: sudo nie zmienia użytkownika
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463088/
<lolz> a tego locale zresetowac/przeinstalowac nie mozna?
<drathir> sexyboy: czyli system-wide i tak przez usera ustawienia z sudo sa nadpisywane?
<sexyboy> drathir: nie nie
<sexyboy> albo w sumie ta
<sexyboy> zry nie sopałem
<sexyboy> spałem
<drathir> lolz: wiesz co ? ja bym nowego usera utworzyl i zobaczyl jakie domyslnie dostaniue ;p
 * drathir klawiature nowa musi chyba kupic, alkbo kabel skrocic, bo jest chyba zalamany i dziala tylko w jednej pozycji ;p
<lolz> drathir: jak?
<lolz> newusers?
<crystal> useradd -g nowy
<crystal> sorryL useradd -m nowy
<drathir> albo z menu tez powinno byc...
<lolz> ogolnie to nie wiem czemu nie przy logowaniu o haslo przestal pytac, aha i zablokowalem mozliwosc logowania sie na guesta
<drathir> tylko jak sie nazywa nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<lolz> menu nie dziala
<lolz> ogolnie okna mi sie sypia
<crystal> # useradd -m nowy
<lolz> tak 90% gui nie dziala
<lolz> crystal: i co dlaej
<lolz> dalej
<crystal> ENTER :)
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/ymy0kyD.jpg
<drathir> lolz: chociaz i tak bym Ci radzil po jakims czasie jak troche lepiej poznasz bo to do testow teraz instalacja... choc moj arch po 6 latach to juz zapewne jeden wielki poligon doswiadfczalny ;p ale dalej dziala hrhr ;p
<crystal> lolz, to powinno ci stwozyc usera w  /home/nowy/
<lolz> no ok ale jakie ustawienia mam porownac
<drathir> ale slodziak hrhr
<drathir> su nowy
<drathir> haslo nowego
<drathir> i w konsoli locale
<lolz> a jakie jest haslo?
<drathir> przy tworzeniu pytalo sie
<lolz> nie
<crystal> passwd nowy
<drathir> sudo passwd -u nowy
<crystal> i sam ustalasz
<drathir> o albo tak
<TheNumb> A teraz mi powiedzcie dlaczego KDE nie jest używalne ;/
 * drathir uzywa xfce4...
<TheNumb> ugh
<drathir> a moze sie sypac, bo jezyja nie potrafilo wykryc...
<drathir> jezyka*
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1463107/
<crystal> no i jako root edytuj ten plik "sudo vim /etc/sudoers"
<TheNumb> EDITOR=nano visudo
<TheNumb> a nie ręcznie sudoersów edytujesz ;/
<TheNumb> Jak spieprzysz składnię to zostaniesz bez sudo.
<crystal> i dopisz: cnowy ALL=(ALL) ALL
<crystal> i dopisz: nowy ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lolz> nie wszyscy naraz
<lolz> juz sie pogubilem co mam robic
<crystal> lolz, uzyj mojej komendy sudo passwd nowy
<crystal> i ustaw haslo
<crystal> btw ja nie uzywam nano :P
<lolz> dodalem to nowy ALL=(ALL) ALL
<drathir> nowy i tak pozniej wyleci...
<crystal> do pliku?  /etc/sudoers
<lolz> y
<crystal> cool
<lolz> ?
<crystal> wiec nowy ma teraz uprawnienia do wykonywania commend root
<lolz> i tak siedze w piwnicy
<lolz> ..
<drathir> fajnie, bo ciemno...
<lolz> i chlodnie
<lolz> moze reboota zrobie profilaktycznie?
<gjm> to nie windows
<gjm> reboot nie naprawia
<drathir> su nowy i locale sprawdz
<lolz> dalem  $ sudo systemsettings  i mi jak z procy przywrocilo wszystkie okna
<drathir> nom bo na linuxie samo sie nic nie zepsuje hrhr to i reboot nie pomoze hrhr
<lolz> a na konsoli errory tez
<drathir> a najlepiej sie przeloguj na nowego ;p
<lolz> moze dam w systemsettings defaults w ustawieniach gdzie jest jezyk i to locale
<lolz> teraz kde dziala
<lolz> nic sie nie sypie
<lolz> wiec ocb?
<gjm> bletki
<lolz> ch3ch3
<crystal> jak jestes poczatkujacy to proponuje ci gnoma.
<lolz> obczajcie to http://wklej.org/id/1463112/
<lolz> crystal: korzystalem ze 4 lata z gnome ;p
<TheNumb> kde syf
<lolz> gnome3 jeszcze wiekszy
<lolz> dopoki bylo gnome2, bylo ok
<TheNumb> gnome 3 krul
<TheNumb> unity i tak najlepsze
<lolz> ónity
<crystal> lolz, sorki myslalem ze jestes poczatkowy
 * drathir nie lubi unity...
<crystal> ja uzywam xfce4, lxda, a nawet dwm
<lolz> crystal: w sumie to jestem
<crystal> dwm to jest swego rodzaju hardcore :)
<TheNumb> nie
<lolz> chyba korzystalem kiedys z dwm albo czegos bardzo podobnego i bylo spoko
<lolz> wszystko klawiatura mozna zrobic
<crystal> tak dokladnie
<drathir> btw tamten log wyglada jakby roota uruchamiac z uoprawnieniami usera...
<lolz> moze zainstaluje ;d
<lolz> drathir: bo ja mam 1 usera
<crystal> poczekaj dam ci jeden link
<crystal> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/locale
<drathir> a z ciekawosci skrotow dwm-a dlugo sie poznaje?
<crystal> jak czegos nie bedziesz wiedzial pytaj
<crystal> nie
<crystal> krotko
<crystal> alt+p i wisujesz np. skype
<lolz> no kilka ich jest
<lolz> w 1 dzien mozna wmiare ogarnac
<TheNumb> albo można zainstalować gnome
<lolz> albo to awesome bylo
<TheNumb> lub unity i po prostu używać komputera :F
 * drathir sie zabiera i zabiera, zeby przetestowac... a domyslny config zniosny?
<lolz> TheNumb: kiedys zainstalowalem gnome na kde i sie wlaczaly 2 srodowiska naraz tak jakby ;d
<lolz> byl  taki mix
<Ashiren> gnome na kde
<crystal> drathir, tak, daje rade
<Ashiren> ~
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dlaczego nie chcesz używać gnome? :(
<crystal> musisz miec jakis terminal zainstalowany no xterm
<Ashiren> bo mam moje wspaniale kde
<TheNumb> Ashiren: also, są nowe catalysty które umieją xorg 1.16
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Ashiren> mhm
<lolz> zrobie reboota i zobacze co sie stanie
<TheNumb> violo już zrobił repo.
<lolz> 'Error launching /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop. Either KLauncher is not running anymore, or it failed to start the application.'
<crystal> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207184
<lubotu3`> KDE bug 207184 in general "Message appears that application failed to start, though application window appears" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lolz> cos mi  plasma-desktop obciaz rdzen
<lolz> na ponad 90%
<lolz> to w sumie nie wiem jaki jezyk dac zeby bylo ok
<TheNumb> japoński
<gjm> migowy
<lolz> OK
<sexyboy> lolz: naprawiłeś?
<lolz> sexyboy: nie do konca
<sexyboy> co jeszcze?
<lolz> co reboot musze wpisywac sudo systemsettings zeby kde ruszylo
<lolz> sexyboy: http://wklej.org/id/1463112/ i leci cos takiego
<sexyboy> lolz: odpaliłeś coś z sudo co powinno działać z roota
<sexyboy> nie wiem co
<sexyboy> nie używam kde od kde4
<lolz> ale kiedy
<TheNumb> sexyboy: tylko gnome, plafta?
<sexyboy> dużo xfce4 uzywałem
<lolz> zobacze teraz, brb
<lolz> hm
<lolz> zmienilem jezyk na angielski tak jak mialem to chyba dziala wszystko
<sexyboy> lolz: generalnie nie odpalaj graficznych aplikacji z konsoli
<sexyboy> lolz: chyba, że w celu debuggowania
<lolz> no z reguly tak nie robie
<sexyboy> lolz: masz kdesu po to żeby to załatwić graficznie
<lolz> ale czemu to w ogole mowisz
<sexyboy> bo odpalasz systemsettings z sudo i potem takie kwiatki wychodzą
<lolz> graficznie nie szlo odpalic nic
<lolz> 1 raz teraz tak zrobilem
<lolz> zmienilem jezyk na ten co mialem wczesniej i chyba ok jest
<lolz> tam jest taka opcja 'preferable languages' i bylo do teraz polski -> angielski i byl mix jezykow w systemie
<lolz> dalem na sam ang. i nie wyskakuje ten error w konsoli
<lolz> dziwne troche
<sexyboy> no dziwne
<sexyboy> złe doświadczenie z ubuntu
<lolz> raczej kde
<sexyboy> linux daje dużą wolność w działaniach i nie zapobiega pomyłkom
<sexyboy> duże pole manewru
<lolz> ale z 2 monitorami troche toporne jest
<lolz> a chce jeszcze 3ci podlaczyc to pewnie oszaleje
<crystal> do 2 monitorow uzywaj xrandr
<crystal> przykladowa komenda na dwa monitory
<crystal> xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --primary --output HDMI1 --auto --left-of LVDS1
<lolz> no cos o tym czytalem kiedys
<lolz> a jakie ma znaczenie, ktory ekran ustawie za glowny?
<crystal> --primary
<crystal> ten na ktorym bedziesz mial pasek narzedzi itp
<lolz> crystal: pasek narzedzi czyli tray system?
<lolz> bo ja mam na obydwu ekranach panel
<crystal> tak
<lolz> no to jaka jest roznica
<sexyboy> crystal: generalnie pewnie kde używa tej samej biblioteki co xrandr, znając życie
<gjm> przeczytajcie notice
<sexyboy> gjm: było coś dziwnego
<sexyboy> gjm: na #ubuntu-offtopic
<sexyboy> gjm: nie wiem czy domena 'utopia.ninja' to coś zwykłego
<sexyboy> zmiana topicu przezserwer
<sexyboy> gość pojawił się na kilku innych kanałach też
<gjm> a to hultaj
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/6GB0Htu.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-14
<sexyboy> sup
<drathir87> bry...
<scyld> powitać!
<drathir> witam...
<scyld> kolega mój przewspaniały zainstalował sobie 14.04 i ma problem bo nie może oglądać pod VLC albo mplayerem siatkówki poprzez strumień rmtp://. Czy to jest jakoś znany problem?
<scyld> rtmp:// oczywiście ;)
<scyld> nieznany?
<scyld> łooo
<scyld> tak, kurde wszyscy to oglądają i nikt nie chce pomóc ;(
<scyld> Tak to wygląda gdyby kogoś interesowało: http://i.imgur.com/TjDuPwG.png
<sexyboy> brzmi jak server issue
<scyld> nie... w tym samym czasie ja na archlinuxie odtwarzam to bez problemu…
<scyld> nie żebym wszczynał flame war ;)
<Ashiren> i znowu widac archlinux > reszta
<gjm> no
<scyld> jakoś nie sądzę, może po prostu jakiegoś pakietu nie ma… w sumie kolega zainstalował ffmpeg'a z jakiegoś dodatkowego repo, plus libav-tools czy jakoś tak i nic, dupa… normalnie kibic płacze.
<gjm> kibic płakał jak instalował
<Ashiren> to za kare za to ze kupil kanaly ktore powinny byc ogolnie dostepne :f
<scyld> nie, to solorz powienien mieć problemy z pukafką…
<drathir> scyld: mplayer powinien podac w czym problem...
<sexyboy> failed t read rtmp packet header
<Ashiren> mhm
<scyld> błąd jest chyba ten sam w obydwu przypadkach, hmmm... dziwne. No nic jutro się do niego karnę i obejrzę.
<scyld> dzięki i pozdro
<drathir> sexyboy: moim zdaniem dobrze poszukac aktualizacji tego protokolu biblioteki... ale to tylko zgadywanie...
<scyld> tylko która to jest bibla?
<drathir> scyld: zdalnie lepiej ;p
<scyld> wcale nie
<scyld> zdalnie się nie da pić ;)
<drathir> apt-cache search rtmp
<sexyboy> scyld: ta, popatrz co jest w repo z rtmp
<scyld> chyba sobie zaraz wrzucę te ubuntu na kvm'a ;)
<drathir> rtmpdump
<sexyboy> scyld: spodziewałem się, że vlc czy mplayer powinien dociągnąć wszelkie możliwe potrzebne biblioteki w ubuntu ale mogę być w błędzie
<drathir> i z dumpa odtwarzac ;p
<scyld> drathir: ta, gdy będzie po meczu ;p
<drathir> librtmp0
<drathir> w debianie...
<scyld>  o ok :)
<sexyboy> tak samo w ubuntu
<drathir> flvstreamer - command-line RTMP client
<scyld> super
<scyld> na 100% mu to jutro uruchomię, muszę :)
<drathir> zakladam, ze wideo tez odtwarza ;p
<scyld> server to jest nginx z modułem do rtmp i leci tam flv, więc może da radę.
<scyld> dobra, dzięki za rady… jutro powalczymy, pozdro
<drathir> kolorowych...
<scyld> wzajem
<m477> udalo sie komus cos rodzaju f.luxa na kubuntu uruchomic?
<xaxes`> m477: na linuksa jest redshift
<m477> xaxes`: to tak sie nazywa f.lux/redshift
<xaxes`> ja używam fluksa zwykłego na fedorze z kde
<xaxes`> i działa
<xaxes`> masz z tym jakieś problemy?
<m477> nie dziala
<xaxes`> ..
<xaxes`> to się rozpisałeś
<m477> no jakis erorr wywala
<xaxes`> wypadałoby powiedziec jaki
<m477> a odinstalowane chyba mam
<xaxes`> idę spać
<xaxes`> dobranoc
<m477> to po co mam pisac jak i tak idziesz ~~
<m477> co za ludzie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-07
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> gw 5
<xaxes`> 1st
<firemark> a idź pan
<firemark> Ashiren teraz nie wygra
<xaxes`> może wziąć 1st za wczoraj
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-08
<Ashiren> ,ping
<Ashiren> :jan ping
<Ashiren> ,ping
<Ashiren> argh i ja sie dziwie ze nie odpowiada
<mati> Cześć mam problem z konfiguracja mojej drukarki HP przez internet posiadam internet z Orange i modem FunBox
<firemark> to miło
<firemark> masz ubuntu?
<mati> tak 14.04.03
<mati> wiem że pewnie FunBox znowu coś blokuje ale już nie mam pomysłu co to może być
<Guest40486> hej
<lorek123> witam, potrzebowałem przetestować serwery pod kątem ssl2 więc zainstalowałem paczki zgodnie z http://www.techstacks.com/howto/enable-sslv2-and-tlsv12-in-openssl-101c-on-ubuntu-1304.html. Teraz nie mogę zainstalować skype'a bo nie mam odpowiedniego pakietu pod i386. Ma ktoś pomysł jak przeinstalować libssl w taki sposób żeby nie rozwalić całego systemu?
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> ubuntu 13.04?
<lorek123> 15.04
<lorek123> ok to jednak było proste, downgrade pakietu wystarczył a ja o tym nie pomyślałem
<ewa> bylem tu z 10 lat temu
<Dread> huh
<Dread> i nic sie nie zmieniło i tak
<ewa> niektore ksywki nadal tu wisza
<ewa> niektorzy znalezli zycie
<ewa> smiesznie, ze ktos jeszcze tego uzywa
<Dread> ,_,
<en0x> oO
<en0x> jaki trani to byl chyba
<en0x> 22:20               ewa > bylem tu z 10 lat temu
<firemark> i chuj
<firemark> w tej chwili, fb to moj jedyny komunikator
<en0x> mhm
<en0x> irc to jedynie wejsc i sie zapytac jak naprawic cos w gentoo :p
<en0x> tak to tez nie uzywam w weekendy w ogole nie wchodze... jedynie jak w pracy jestem
<en0x> w pololandi juz kazdy uzywa fb?
<TheNumb> firemark: a irc to co?
<firemark> *irc
<firemark> ._.
<en0x> nk juz zamkneli czy jescze nie?
<firemark> chcialem napisac ze z fb nie korzystam
<firemark> ja pierdole
<en0x> oj oj ktos tu cos kreci
<firemark> mam tylko fanpage
<firemark> konta nie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-09
<drathir> bry...
<mat_cz> siema
<mat_cz> kiedyś lsmod -kk pokazywało sterowniki, używane w rzeczywistości przez sprzęt
<mat_cz> teraz lsmod -kk pokazuje: usage lsmod
<mat_cz> czym mogę zastąpić to?
<drathir> lsmod powinien wszystkie aktualnie zaladowane pokazywac...
<mat_cz> drathir: ja wiem
<mat_cz> ale wszytskie załadowane =! wszytskie używane
<firemark> a skąd wiesz z jakich używasz teraz?
<mat_cz> kiedyś mi pokazywało lsmod -kk
<d42> mat_cz: lspci -kk, mordeczko
<d42> a nie lsmod
<d42> :_D
<mat_cz> aaaaaaaaa
<mat_cz> pół życia w błędzie
<mat_cz> dzięki
<mat_cz> jak Cię spotkam masz browara
<mat_cz> d42
<mat_cz> jetę głąb
<mat_cz> ;)
<mat_cz> jestę*
<d42> to się może zdarzyć ;3
<d42> tak to bywa z zaklęciami
<Ashiren> co te pepiki to ja nawet nie
 * drathir tam nie znal lspci -kk ciekawe nawet...
<piter> ej jak wonczyc polskie litery na klawiaturze?
<firemark> ustawić locale
<piter> acha
<piter> juz wiem
<piter> zle nastawiem locale
<firemark> i keyboardy :p
<piter> nastawilem
<piter> no nie wiem komninuje i tak i tak i nic
<piter> kto wie jak nastawic to kombinacją klawiszy?
<piter> już mam
<Ashiren> pomocz! jak ymienic klawisze y i z?
<Bodzioslaw> Ashiren: uciąć kabel
<Bodzioslaw> zrobi się bezprzewodowa
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-10
<azarismag> siemka
<azarismag> sorki z apore nieco nieodpowiednia
<azarismag> jestem w trakcie proby pozbycia sie aktualizacji do kade 5
<azarismag> i google mi w glowie mota tak ze bardziej mieszam niz naprawiam
<azarismag> dlatego mysl tak by irca odwiedzic
<azarismag> pytanie proste jest
<azarismag> jak cofnac sie w wersji
<azarismag> pozmienialem sourcelisty
<azarismag> pousuwalem noew kde a raczej plasme
<firemark> kade?
<firemark> wtf? to działa?
<azarismag> i gdy kubuntu desktop chcialby zaznaczyc do instalacji, zaznacza lecz niespelnione zaleznosci pokazuje
<azarismag> firemark: to ie dizla wlasnie
<azarismag> zachcialo mi sie cyrkow jakiś
<azarismag> i tera złace
<azarismag> za głupote swoją
<azarismag> sys mi9 dizłał pięknie a tu lipton sie pojawił
<azarismag> pomocy prosze
<azarismag> kurcze sobie zawsze a przynajmniej od paru dobrych latek radzilem z google w kazdym mozliwym problemie
<azarismag> tym razem google mi nie chce pomoc, nie wiem, sie obraził, a problem sam sie nie rozwiaze
<drathir> azarismag_: z ubu to lepiej czysta instalke zrobic...
<azarismag_> drathir: 2 razy robilem instalke czysta linuxa. 1 na nowym kompie 2 na kompie po servisie. mam aki ustawienia i inne rzeczy ktore wiem ze sa choc z nich na co dzien nie korzystam to jak zechce bede je mial na zwolanie i to jest power of linux
<azarismag_> zrobie formata to wieki bede szukal
<drathir> zawsze backup-a dobrze zrobic...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-11
<nehemiasz> Da się do launchera dodać jakąś inną stronę niż te z webapsów?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-12
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ivzfxKW.jpg
<gjm> Ashiren: ogarnij sobie kota
<Ashiren> gjm: kiedyś i will
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/r8AWz7K.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/q6YpdkR.jpg
<denysonique> nehemiasz: myślę, że tak
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8563448832/hF3F6C44D/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/15R0eOi.jpg
<Ashiren> :D http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajnOKy8_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/hLno9Nr.jpg
<firemark> Ashiren: jesteś jedyną osobą co piszesz
<firemark> na tym kanale
<firemark> a raczej wklejasz kotki. Przemyśl to
<Ashiren> inni sa niesmiali
<fhf> ja jestem śmiały
<fhf> ale większość osób by się przestaszyło jakbym zaczął wklejać zakładki :/
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> wszyscy sa zauroczeni kotkami...
<denysonique> ten kanał umarł, czy poprostu Ubuntu jest tak niezawodne, że nie ma problemów o których można by pisać?
<gjm> ubuntu ssie pałkę!!11
<m477> i cuhj
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-13
<drathir> predzej nie ma z czego napisac o problemie ^^
<madzia_magdalena> hej
<firemark> witam
<TheNumb> tak
<madzia_magdalena> jest jakaś grupa gdzie można się załapać do projektu open source?
<firemark> yy.
<firemark> cechą projektów open source jest taka, ze nie musisz się zapisywać ;P
<firemark> po prostu robisz, dajesz teamowi poprawki
<firemark> on ci mowi co zjebalas, poprawiasz i stajesz się guru open source
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, ale nie znam w sensie żadnego projektu do którego mogłabym dołączyć
<firemark> a czym się interesujesz?
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, zależy co masz na myśli
 * firemark miał nadzieje, że mną
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: no jaka dziedzina :P
<firemark> www, ai etc
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, aaa nie mam zainteresowań
<firemark> HM.
<firemark> to nie umiem ci pomóc, przepraszam
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, wszystko umiem po trochu
<firemark> jest zbyt wiele projektów open source
<TheNumb> madzia_magdalena: znajdź sobie projekt który chcesz poprawić i zacznij to robić.
<TheNumb> Np ja ostatnio poprawiłem polskie tłumaczenie do jednej aplikacji dla androida.
<TheNumb> ;p
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: z ciekawości, na studia?
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, co na studia?
<firemark> hmm. Na politechnice slaskiej jest jeden przedmiot z open source
<firemark> zaliczenie polega na stwrzoeniu repo githuba
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, a nie nie tak po prostu
<firemark> to spoko ;-P
<TheNumb> firemark: serio?
<firemark> musisz sama poszukać co chcesz poprawiać, po prostu
<TheNumb> z tym założeniem repo
<firemark> TheNumb: no ogolnie musisz zrobic jakis projekt
<firemark> TheNumb: ktory byl open source
<TheNumb> firemark: https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar
<TheNumb> : D
<firemark> czyli zrobienie projektu co ma publiczny kod zalicza przedmiot ;-P
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, a gdzie można szukać?
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: szczerze, nie ma gdzie :D
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: czemu masz ochotę robić jakieś open sołrcy?
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, bo mam dużo gotówki, nie pracuje i nie mam co robić
<firemark> mogłaś wydać na koks… ale chcesz opensourcować. well!
<TheNumb> firemark: skąd wiesz, że koksu nie wali
<firemark> co ci dzisiejszi rodzice robią…
<TheNumb> rozpuszczajo młodzież
<Ashiren> moze poprawki do systemd?
<Ashiren> tudziez jakas paczka do aur
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: musisz określić bardziej cel
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, moze cos zwiazane z hackingiem i bezpieczenstwem?
<firemark> trudny temat
<TheNumb> firemark: może nie tyle trudny co złożony
<madzia_magdalena> firemark, a moze jak jest taka gra w kulke na telefonie to cos podobnego by bylo open source :)
<TheNumb> madzia_magdalena: to rób
<Ashiren> moze tlumaczenia do prism-break.org
<Ashiren> na githubie jest jakis tutorial nawet
<Ashiren> ichnim
<TheNumb> a na co komu jakieś prism-break
<TheNumb> :|
<firemark> skazany na prism? wtf :D
<Ashiren> ja tam wole chronic swoje koty
<nehemiasz> Czo tu ie dzieje?
<Bodzioslaw> życia cud
<firemark> madzia_magdalena: mysle ze gry na telefon są mniej open source ;p
<jacekowski> eeeee tam
<jacekowski> skonczyly i sie filmy
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-12
<borsuk> czesc
<borsuk> pomoze ktos z instalacja sterownikow karty graficznej?
<Dread> jakiej karty
<Dread> i na czym
<borsuk> rx 480 na ubuntu 16.04
<Dread> no to masz fglrx-installer w repo
<Dread> albo coś w ten deseń
<borsuk> instaluje zgodnie z tym https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/8250/ubuntu-16-04-lts-rx-480-mining-ethereum-confirmed-working
<borsuk> po instalacji i restarcie czarny ekran
<TheNumb> Dread: w repo nie ma
<Dread> a
<TheNumb> trzeba ręcznie ze strony pobierać
<TheNumb> :^)
<TheNumb> borsuk: no to przejebane :D
<Dread> zjebaństwo
<Ashiren> wyrazac sie!
<borsuk> to jak? jakieś pomysły?
<Ashiren> no sciagnac recznie ze strony
<borsuk> mam, ale po instalacji mam czarny ekran i zalogowac sie nawet przez konsole nie idzie
<Dread> alt+sysrq+r
<Dread> ctrl+alt+f2
<borsuk> zaraz sprawdze
<borsuk> niestety nie dziala :(
<gjm> chroot ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dweller> borsuk: w czym problem?
<borsuk> pobieram sterowniki, instaluje i mam czarny ekran
<dweller> jaki kernel
<TheNumb> borsuk: a uruchomiłeś to dziadostwo od amd które konfiguruje xorg?
<TheNumb> bo bez tego ani rusz
<dweller> chuja prawda
<TheNumb> dweller: proszę się, kurwa, wyrażać
<dweller> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dweller> uja prawda
<borsuk> sudo ./amdgpu-pro-install
<borsuk> dalej ani rusz bo nie da sie nic zrobic
<dweller> prawdopodobnie ma stary kernel który nie ma wsparcia
<TheNumb> dweller: pisał przecież, że ubununtu 16.04
<borsuk> to moze zrobie reinstalacje upgrade i dopiero sudo ./amdgpu-pro-install
<TheNumb> borsuk: uname -r
<TheNumb> poka poka
<borsuk> nie pokaze bo nie moge sie zalogowac
<borsuk> na bank 16.04
<TheNumb> upgrade czy świeża instalacja?
<dweller> 4.6 to minimum minimum, 4.7 to minimum wspierane
<dweller> borsuk: ssh
<TheNumb> dweller: jak 4.6 to minimum
<borsuk> swieza instalka
<TheNumb> paczka jest dla 16.04
<TheNumb> to musi wspierać 4.4 w ubuntu
<TheNumb> nie ma chuja we wsi
<dweller> jeżeli backportowali sterownik
<dweller> do 4.4
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> fixy amdgpu backportują
<dweller> fair enough
<dweller> teraz pytanie czy amdgpu-pro działa na tym ;f
<TheNumb> działa
<TheNumb> umad testuje na ubuntu ;p
<dweller> borsuk: TheNumb wie lepiej, słuchaj jego
<dweller> :v
<borsuk> amd twierdzi ze dziala http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<borsuk> przeinstaluje system jeszcze raz, moze sie uda
<dweller> tylko zaaktualizuj go wpierw
<dweller> po instalacji ;f
<borsuk> ok
<borsuk> dam znac
<TheNumb> a potem wyrzuć przez okno
<borsuk> duzo nie brakuje :D
<TheNumb> zachciało ci się amd pod linuksem, to masz
<dweller> moje działa
<dweller> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TheNumb> dweller: a masz umadgpu?
<TheNumb> z ich blobem w userspace
<dweller> tak, na wirtualce sprawdzałem i działało
<dweller> tylko w sumie własny kernel na 4.7 miałem
<borsuk> reinstalacja systemu instalacja sterownikow i znowu czarny ekran
<borsuk> instalowal ktos kernet 4.7?
<borsuk> po instalacji mam czarny ekran
<d42> [']
<borsuk> tprzy kernelu 4.6 to samo
<borsuk> pomoze ktos?
<dweller> ciężko powiedzieć czemu nie działa
<dweller> a
<dweller> no tak, mogłem spojrzeć na godzinę najpierw
<dweller> ;__;
<Bodzioslaw> dweller: nie przejmuj się
<Bodzioslaw> nowocioty mają to do siebie
<Bodzioslaw> że wejdzie, zapyta i wyjdzie
<Bodzioslaw> zanim ktoś zauważy
<Bodzioslaw> :D
<Bodzioslaw> folklor taki
<dweller> wiem
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-15
<Slawek> Witam ]
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Slawek> Co słychać?
<Ashiren> dźwięki
<Slawek> ok
<Slawek> jakie?
<wincyj> Slawek: pewnie koty
<Slawek> Koty?
<TheNumb> Slawek: koty.
<Slawek> Jakie znów koty @TheNumb?
<TheNumb> Slawek: koty.
<Bodzioslaw> nie uzywaj @
<Bodzioslaw> po co
<TheNumb> Gaz
<wincyj> eloszens
<ufooo> czesc
<wincyj> czesc
<ufooo> :)
<ufooo> (:
<meddy> Siemka miał ktoś problem z takim errorem mysql : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<meddy> stackoverflow nic mi nie doradził :(
<wincyj> ls -la /var/run/mysqld/mysqld/sock
<wincyj> ps aux |grep mysql
<wincyj> upewnij sie ze masz uruchomionego mysql
<meddy> nie mam takiego katalogu , grep mówi, że mysql jest uruchomiony
<wincyj> mowi tzn co?
<wincyj> dobra inaczej
<wincyj> jak sie laczysz
<meddy> ls: cannot access /var/run/mysqld/mysqld/sock: No such file or directory
<meddy> root@ubuntu-512mb-nyc3-01:/# ps aux  r root     29395  0.0  0.1  11728   668 pts/0    S+   16:01   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql ps aux
<wincyj> bo masz / zamiast .
<wincyj> zle wpisalem
<meddy> znaczy to, że uruchomiony
<wincyj> nie
<wincyj> znaczy to ze NIE jest uruchomiony.
<meddy> łącze się przez ssh
<wincyj> ja pierodle
<wincyj> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<meddy> sorry mate
<wincyj> i polacz sie
<wincyj> sorry KDE
<gjm> ban
<meddy> ha! śmiga. Dzięki!
<wincyj> urzadzenie podlaczone do pradu dziala lepiej
<meddy> ;)
<wincyj> gjm: jaki ban?
<gjm> Nie pozwalajo przeklinać.
<gjm> Bagiety wezwane.
<wincyj> a to powiedz bagieto, ze przyjme upomnienie zamist mandatu
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-17
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<Ashiren> https://imgur.com/GWkXbQ1.jpg
<thomas82> hi
<thomas82> od czasu do czasu wpadam i musze stwierdzic ze osob na kanale coraz mniej
<Bodzioslaw> przecież tu idle party jest
<Bodzioslaw> IDLE HARD OR DIE
<Bodzioslaw> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<thomas82> :)
<gjm> To jak z bimbrem. Podczas destylacji odpadają najgorsze frakcje.
<thomas82> oby nie bylo to proporcjonalne do ilosci uzytkownikow systemu..
<thomas82> chociaz za te nowe gui sie nalezy..
<thomas82> tak sie spytam, jakie jest wasze zdanie o tych wszystkich 'nowych' gui?
<thomas82> osobiscie mysle ze Gnome 2.x bylo chyba najbardziej funkcjonalne....
<mati75> to unity da się używam?
<mati75> używać*
<AleksiejLublov> sądząc po wielu screenach w różnych miejsach, da się
<mati75> bardziej mi się wydaje że wielu kojarzy się linux z ubuntu
<mati75> i stąd taka ilość
<AleksiejLublov> widziałem w sumie kilka unity na archu
<AleksiejLublov> i nawet jedno na gentoo
<AleksiejLublov> Ashiren: http://asset-c.soupcdn.com/asset/16070/3438_c001.gif
<talkingpierog> hej
<d42> siema co tam xD
<talkingpierog> mozna wklejac linki z imgur?
<d42> czemu nie ziomeczku
<talkingpierog> lepiej spytac - nigdy nic nie wiadomo; ok, mam taki oto problem z xubuntu w vmware player http://i.imgur.com/4TtQA0f.png
<d42> kek
<d42> nawet nie wiem czemu to mogłby sie tak rozsypać
<talkingpierog> po upgrade windowsa zmienilem przypadkiem rozmiar okna i podpisy pod ikonami sie rozjechaly z cieniem czy czymkolwiek to jest
<talkingpierog> czy da sie to w jakis sposob skorygowac?
<d42> możesz uciec na virtualboksa :^)
<talkingpierog_> rozlaczylo mnie czy co ;s
<talkingpierog_> opera miala kiedys fajny prosty klient irca i odwalilo im, zeby na chromium sie przesiasc; anyway, zmiana rozdzielczosci w xubuntu czy zmiana samego rozmiaru okna nic nie daje :/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-11
<Mhrok> helou
<malutka> siemson
<Mhrok> malutka: tylko Ty mi odpowiadasz tutaj!
<gjm> :>
<Mhrok> Uff. gjm, uratowałeś mnie!
<Bodzioslaw> uff
<Bodzioslaw> mrok został uratowany
<Bodzioslaw> można bezpiecznie czcić czarnego pana
<Mhrok> Totalnie!
<gjm> Nie no, Beata jest spoko
<gjm> :)
<Mhrok> Kim jest Beata? :o
<malutka> :>
<gjm> :>
<Mhrok> No tak... Oczywiście. :D
<gjm> malutka: Nie mówimy
<malutka> gjm: nie powiemy!
<Mhrok> Zmowa!
<gjm> no cóż
 * Mhrok wraca do seriali na Netflix
<malutka> jaki w końcu Mhrok
<malutka> ?
<Mhrok> malutka: Próuję się do Breaking Bad przekonać, ale nie wiem, nie idzie mi.
<Mhrok> To, że mnie choroba bierze mi nie pomaga.
<malutka> musiałbyś brać narkotyki żeby się przekonać :>
<Mhrok> malutka: opowiedz mi o tym :D
<gjm> o nie
<TheNumb> ćpuny
<TheNumb> ban
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-12
<Mhrok> hejo!
<malutka> Siemson
<gjm> pogadane
<Mhrok> Oczywko, siedzę chory w domu, więc ISP ma większą awarię i nie ma internetu. COZ WHY NOT
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> Mhrok: co linie przecieli?
<Mhrok> drathir: Nie wiem. ISP ma jakiś pad, ale nie działa ich strona ani telefony. Pewnie stoją na ich własnych łączach. :P
<Mhrok> Ostatnio coś większego było, jak na Mokotowie, na Domaniewskiej, jakiś koparkowy się przekopał przez światłowód. Ale to tylko moją wieś odcięło chyba.
<Mhrok> Przerzuciłem ruting na inne łącze i niech się łączność lotnicza śle grzecznie, a ja idę gotować. :D
<drathir> Mhrok: brzmi jak roboty drogowe i zagubione kable na planach...
<drathir> chociaz w teorii ~0.5-1m przewaznie nad tasma powinna leciec ;p
<Mhrok> Helou
<Mhrok> Co się wydarzyło, jak napisałem, że idę gotować? Zabrali prąd na dwie godziny. :| (Tak, mam płytę indukyjną)
<malutka> A gotujesz w kamperze? ;> Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: Gotuję wszędzie, gdzie mogę!
<malutka> Ok. ale breaking bad nadal nie zacząłeś...
<Mhrok> Zacząłem, już dwa odcinki za mną.
<malutka> To jak będą dwa sezony za tobą to daj znać ;)
<Mhrok> malutka: spoko, zaraz idę do lekarza i zobaczymy, ile będę miał czasu w domu ;)
<malutka> Sezon gryp i przeziębień czas zacząć. \o/
<malutka> Ja już chora byłam ;3
<Mhrok> Zazdro.
<malutka> A co Ci dokladnie jest?
<Mhrok> Gorączka, gardło boli, mięśnie trochę bolą, trochę kataru. Żadnej katastrofy, tylko ta gorączka jest potwornie upierdliwa.
<Mhrok> Nic, na co nie pomoże paracetamol i gotowanie dobrych rzeczy. :))
<gjm> np. mety
<malutka> Hrhrhrhr
<Mhrok> OOO, to by dopiero było!
<drathir> Mhrok: widac, ze tu banany tez potrzebne ktos Mhrok-a stalkuje...
<drathir> Mhrok: do wanny zaczekaj aka #breakingbad ^^
<malutka> ;>
<krzywyzielarz_> witam wszystkich
<drathir> krzywyzielarz_: witam...
<Mhrok> Hej!
<malutka> Ho
<Mhrok> Huh. "Pragniemy Pani / Panu bardzo podziękować  za wzięcie udziału w procesie rekrutacji do Polskiej Agencji Żeglugi Powietrznej na kurs dla kandydatów na stanowisko Kontrolera Ruchu Lotniczego."
<Mhrok> I tyle z mojej kariery :(
<krzywyzielarz_> Nie poddawaj się, spróbuj kolejny raz.
<krzywyzielarz_> Do jutro wszystkim.
<gjm> Mhrok: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToWScjTHF8c&feature=youtu.be
<Mhrok> krzywyzielarz_: nie można próbować drugi raz.
<drathir> Mhrok: ;/ a napisali, ze nie?
<Mhrok> drathir: to tutaj to jest podziękowanie za udział. Jakbym przeszedł dalej, to bym dostał skierowanie na badania. RAczej wątpię, żeby wysyłali wszystkim taki email. ;)
<TheNumb> Może jednak
<Mhrok> "Podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji dotyczącej wyboru osób na kurs było dla nas trudne, jednakże po analizie danych pozyskanych w toku całego postępowania rekrutacyjnego oraz przeprowadzeniu procesu analizy potencjału zawodowego kandydatów w kontekście kompetencji pożądanych na oferowanym stanowisku, zdecydowaliśmy się na wybór osób, które w największym stopniu odpowiadały naszym oczekiwaniom.
<drathir> Mhrok: to w sumie tez nie do konca na odmowe wyglada w sumie nie ma tam zadnego zalacznika czy cus ?
<gjm> boże
<gjm> ten to zawsze
<drathir> Mhrok: ech ;/ czy te pisma zawsze jakos tak glupio za przeproszeniem musza byc pisane, bo to tez takie od innej strony nie jednoznacznie napisane jak da mnie...
<Mhrok> drathir: Daj spokój - do ludzi wybranych poszedł email z zaproszeniem na badania, a to jest podziękowanie za udział w rekrutacji. Tyle.
<Mhrok> Jakby było inaczej, to byłby całkiem mocny test nerwów :D
<malutka> Mhrok: przykro mi, zacznij gotować mete może... :>
<drathir> Mhrok: bardzo mozliwe, a jesli tak to naprawde szkoda ;/, choc dla mnie osobiscie ten mail jest dziwny, me na wszelki wypadek by nie odreagowywal przezz tak min tydzien w %...
<drathir> Mhrok: grzance odpadaja herbatka z cytryna i miodem...
<Mhrok> malutka: na razie mam pomidorową. To jest jakiś początek.
<gjm> :3
<Mhrok> drathir: I tak nie będę nic odreagowywał, bo chory jestem.
<drathir> Mhrok: a pomidorowej tylko pozazdroscic - smacznegi i kuruj sie herbatka z miodkiem nie grzancami...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-13
<krzywyzielarz__> witam wszystkich
<Mhrok> drathir: tak dla zaspokojenia Twojej ciekawości - tak, kandydaci co przeszli dostali już email. :)
<drathir> Mhrok: przykro mi w takim razie... ;/ chociaz dalej uwazam, ze ten mail dziwny byl moim zdaniem...
<drathir> bry...
<dfgg> Mhrok: ty przynajmniej wyslales mail
<dfgg> ja 5 lat temu tez chcialem ale moje lenistwo wygralo z wypisaniem formularza ,_,
<Mhrok> dfgg: I co z tego? Tyle, że miałem jeden wyjazd wakacyjny skrócony i tonę stresu :P
<Mhrok> I mnóstwo zapewnień o tym, że to fantastyczne, że dotarłem aż do rozmowy. :D
<Mhrok> drathir: Wszystkie emaile od nich są w podobnej formie. ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: zapewne jakas stereotypowa blondynka pisala... ;/
<kqo12> k
<Ashiren> mhm
<malutka> cóż... Mhrok
<Ashiren> shwiatlo
<Mhrok> cóż... malutka
<Ashiren> masz tu na pocieszenie https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/09/26cdc843d76eca0a6b62550b0e96cb63.jpg
<Mhrok> Oooooh.
<malutka> bo mi się poprzestawia Ashiren
<Mhrok> BTW, kwejk z obrazkami po https? Co tu się stało.
<malutka> jutro niedziela? :> czy jak?
<Mhrok> Nie zdradzajcie mi tak!
<Mhrok> W sobotę chcę przyjść zobaczyć!
<malutka> nom.... co tu się w sobotę odpier(*&^% to musisz zobaczyć :3
<Mhrok> Zapewniam, że sprawdzę. W tym tygodniu jestem w zasięgu ;)
<bartek> hiho misiaczki
<Ashiren> ohai
<Mhrok> Jak się teraz z nim przywitam, to już za późno, nie?
<drathir> na kanale  zostanie ^^
<Mhrok> I co mu po tym :D
<drathir> w logach bedzie... ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-14
<malutka> o/
<krzywyzielarz> cześć all
<Mhrok> Helou
<malutka> Cze
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> drathir: hejo!
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-15
<malutka> Yo
<Mhrok> Heloł!
<Mhrok> malutka: o 6 rano, naprawdę? Praca? Dziecko? Bezsenność?
<malutka> Wstałam przed budzikiem. Piekłam dzisiaj rogaliki o 6:00 bo dziś ostatni dzień w pracy \o/
<malutka> Dzieci nie mam
<Mhrok> malutka: Och. Dostaniemy rogaliki tutaj też?
<Mhrok> Wspomóż biednych ludzi bez piekarnika w mieszkaniu. :>
<Ashiren> rogaliki to pewnie na wykop
<malutka> Się szarpnely... :> dostałam łańcuszek z zawieszka z YES'a :> dobrze było te rogaliki upiec ;3
<Mhrok> Ashiren: wykop to śmieszny portal. Moderowałem to przez kilka miesięcy. Ble :D
<Mhrok> malutka: zmieniasz pracę, od poniedziałku nowa?
<malutka> Od poniedziałku urlop - tydzień  ;) pozniej praca nowa.
<jacekn> gratulacje!
<malutka> Dzięki \o/
<Mhrok> To fajnie! Gratki :D
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> malutka: a to szczesciarze ;p
<drathir> malutka: dobrze ze do kaloryfera nie przypieli...
<drathir> Mhrok: wspolczuje... < Mhrok> Ashiren: wykop to śmieszny portal. Moderowałem to przez kilka miesięcy. Ble :D
<Mhrok> drathir: no nie?
<drathir> Mhrok: kilka miesiecy to i tak wyczyn ;p
<firemark> teraz mozna laski podrywac na bycie modem z wykopu
<firemark> sprzedasz jakis suchar o andrzeju dudzie i spoko
<firemark> laski twoje
<drathir> lol
<drathir> firemark: Ty serio tak? czy to zart mial byc?
<firemark> drathir: mysle ze zart
<firemark> drathir: ale czasami musze pisac koniec zartu by mnie ludzie zrozumieli
<drathir> firemark: ufff... juz sie balem ze to serio tak z obserwacji, bo to naprawde smutne by wtedy bylo...
<Ashiren> no nie bylo lenny face wiec to nie byl zart
<jacekn> drathir: smutne jest to za na pewno sa laski ktore na to poleca
<Mhrok> ja tam nie wiem
<drathir> jacekn: i tu najgorsze, bo nie wiadomo czy ich zalowac czy sie bac... ;/
<Mhrok> malutka: I jak tam po pracy? Już prawie sobota, jak przygotowania? ;>
<malutka> Idę na miasto Mhrok :> bądź tu jutro :3
<Mhrok> malutka: miłego picia! :D
 * Mhrok też by poszedł, ale ten kaszel nie brzmi jak zachęta do wychodzenia
<Mhrok> gjm: Czy kupowanie NanoPi za 69 zł ma sens? Chciałbym na tym postawić odbiornik ADS-B. Tylko to, nic więcej. Potrzebuję jednego USB i dump1090-mutability.
<drathir> Mhrok: szukaj co supporci alarm najlepiej...
<Mhrok> drathir: Przetłumacz mi to na coś, co zrozumiem. Jakiś przykład, bo nie wiem o czym piszsz.
<drathir> Mhrok: no i zeby uciagnelo dvbt-ka bo to zrec prundu lubi...
<Mhrok> drathir: racja, ale tam ma być tylko jeden, a one nie biorą więcej niz 240 mA o ile pamiętam.
<drathir> Mhrok: https://archlinuxarm.org/
<Mhrok> drathir: Czyli te Nano odpadają, bo pewnie te cyferki obok H to wersja, czyli H3 nie zadziała z tym.
<drathir> Mhrok: to masz archa i z aaura paczki bedziesz mial z repo  normalnie nie bedziesz musial sie bawic w kompilowanie samemu...
<drathir> Mhrok: tylko Syu bedziesz lecial...
<Mhrok> drathir: dump1090 to jest jedyne, czego potrzebuję.
<drathir> Mhrok: https://archstrike.org/packages/dump1090-git
<drathir> Mhrok: bedzie smigac...
<Mhrok> drathir: na NanoPi?
<drathir> Mhrok: w sensie ten programik na alarmie z repo archstrike-a...
<Mhrok> A, ok
<Mhrok> Branoc, koledzy!
<malutka> I koleżanko....
<drathir> Mhrok: kolorowych... oj sie Ci oberwie... ;p
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Avbrs0A_iXALIxdz4LdwozlPbCKDB4SsdIkRffk6l6Q.jpg?w=356&s=c64c190be5a8cf2a8169a0ada627b62b
<drathir> Ashiren: ++
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-16
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/z98qFVD.jpg
<Mhrok> malutka: Miałaś być na mieście, dlatego tak!
<Mhrok> https://i.imgur.com/S7mMsPq.jpg
<jacekowski> Mhrok: i jak tam wyglada twoja sytuacja?
<Mhrok> jacekowski: o co pytasz? ATC / KRL?
<jacekowski> tak
<Mhrok> We wtorek podziękowali za udział w rekrutacji.
<Mhrok> jacekowski: czyli nie udało się i tyle, koniec. :)
<Ashiren> o.o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1K73o8_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/PO4i4gLom677F9scSREt3KjjThpJfhu5XWrtKBlm1tU.jpg?w=768&s=383efe795806ab59844442898c01d881
<malutka> Cześć
<malutka> \o/
<Mhrok> hej malutka!
<malutka> Kurdebele wszedł :>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/09/c8c76d1a42f6a1f1d34ec3f8481fad08.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aL8zP1V_460sv.mp4
<d42> :3
<malutka> Słodziutkie
<malutka> Dawaj jakies foto
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/jeke14Oc4lY2Odg6orMRZ16wcxvaamEGRn9oObPFvXI.jpg?w=778&s=41650a3ef5e0f07c88d13a1762385fe7
<malutka> Słodziutki bym go wytarmosila
<d42> :3
<Mhrok> Muszę kupić materiał w koty. Uszyję sobie pościel w koty. :D
<malutka> \o/
<Mhrok> Zadanie na poniedziałek: znaleźć materiał w koty.
<malutka> Ashiren Ci znajdzie Mhrok
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/av7rMbd_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> kotroller
<malutka> xD hrhrhrhrhr
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/zNfVFtMk6FJXPVBiakAyF3yzc_TjtIz6tsGcSQMyT0E.jpg?w=729&s=fa31c3da036a34c6c6800b7c32158d85
<Mhrok> https://i.imgur.com/C5OrAb8.jpg
<Mhrok> Ashiren: znajdziesz mi materiał w koty?
<Ashiren> Mhrok: http://sypialka.pl/2127-large_default/posciel-3d-kotki-i-serduszka-160x200-koty-i-serca.jpg
<Mhrok> Ale faza... Ale nie, to jużgotowa posciel :P
<Mhrok> http://craftoholicshop.com/pl/p/Tkanina-Stacked-Cats-Timeless-Treasures/5777
<malutka> pościel 3D w kotki zajebista Ashiren
<malutka> jak żywe wychodzą z łóżeczka <3
<Mhrok> malutka: chciałabyś mieć koty w łóżku? :D
<malutka> co tu się...
<Mhrok> awkward silence?
<DaroX7> ten gość nawet troche wyjaśnia na przykładzie Attiny85
<DaroX7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Yqf_cugwE
<DaroX7> przepisałem jego kod na próbę
<DaroX7> i mam na P3 1kHz i wypełnienie na 100%
<DaroX7> mierzę multimiernikiem (UT61C)
<Ashiren> to.. wspaniale
<drathir> Mhrok: taa i pozniej juz calkiem z lozka sie nie wyjdzie ;p
<drathir> malutka: ^
<malutka> \o/ drathir ++
<DaroX7> haha 126kHz
<DaroX7> nie wiem jakim cudem
<malutka> czy nie czas Ashiren?
<Ashiren> wypuscic lwa? http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/21/article-2398729-1B63FBE5000005DC-236_634x429.jpg
<malutka> a jaaahaa!
<malutka> przecudny mały kiciuś <3
<drathir> jaki slodziak...
<Mhrok> Jej, ale kociak
<malutka> miałeś rację, Ashiren wypuściłeś lwa :P
<DaroX7> na tym udało mi się zrobić te 25kHz
<DaroX7> http://wklejto.pl/297150
<DaroX7> tylko wypełnienie mam 50%
<DaroX7> u muszę dojść jak się to ustawia
<malutka> na pewno kiedyś dojdziesz DaroX7
<drathir> malutka: -Syu asap...
<malutka> ok
<DaroX7> działa
<DaroX7> wiatrak
<Mhrok> Może wyłamię się z szeregu, ale o co chodzi?
<malutka> dzisiaj jest sobota, imieniny kota <3
<Mhrok> malutka: wiem, wiem, to akurat wiem
<malutka> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3a/63/ec/3a63ec559a3dc7b312f46e8b48552d7f.jpg
<Mhrok> Branoc, kociarze!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-17
<drathir> Mhrok: kolorowych...
<TheNumb> Stabilne to ubuntu 17.10
<Ashiren> a mamy 17.09
<TheNumb> Bieda
<TheNumb> Nawet mi was nie żal
<mati75> w moim sercu tylko gentoo
<gjm> coś mi się zrymowało
<malutka> :>
<dfgg> tylkoparch
 * dfgg runz
<malutka> arch rulez
<malutka> trzaskanie drzwiami i tutaj :>
